# SHANGHAI | Projects & Construction



## Kenwen

wow...amazing, thanks 4 the update


----------



## Mosaic

Gosh!!! Shanghai is so wonderful!!


----------



## patchay

OMG Shanghai...very very nice opening. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kiss the Rain

Pudong looks just like a modern day version of uptown NY IMO, but has anyone noticed that how the building are laid out are not very pedestrain friendly with every building sitting on its individual block. Lacks the "people atmosphere" found in Puxi.


----------



## staff

Kiss the Rain,
Lujiazui, and pretty much all of Pudong, feels like a whole different country to me. Puxi is where the heart and soul of Shanghai is - still, when a lot of people think about Shanghai - the Lujiazui skyline comes to mind. It's basically just a bunch of tall buildings in a non-pedestrian friendly environment. 
I hope something will be done about it.


----------



## WhiteMagick

Comparing shanghai with ny will get you flamed  americans are still thouchy about that  

but shanghai is not going to become a new new york. shanghai is going to be an example of a global, international metropolis of its own and other cities will be compared to it in a matter of a couple of decades!


----------



## Kiss the Rain

WhiteMagick said:


> Comparing shanghai with ny will get you flamed  americans are still thouchy about that
> 
> but shanghai is not going to become a new new york. shanghai is going to be an example of a global, international metropolis of its own and other cities will be compared to it in a matter of a couple of decades!


I know what you mean, im not comparing in the two cities in every aspect, just the shape of their waterfront skyline.


----------



## z0rg

New render of 1788th Nanjing Xi Lu project









Plot



















BTW: The introducing list at the top of this thread is being updated from time to time. We're starting the third part this week.


----------



## feverwin

I like this one... exactly like 人 ... when it will be buit? Though it's not quite functional...


----------



## Þróndeimr

feverwin said:


> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y162/cityz/Urban/Peoplesbuilding2.jpg
> 
> 
> I like this one... exactly like 人 ... when it will be buit? Though it's not quite functional...


Its just a proposal yet, so we're not sure if it will be built. But if built its planned to be completed by 2010.


----------



## Locomotive

Hey guys, I found this summarized table for the 200+ completed projects & ongoing constructions in Shanghai at "www.skyscrapers.cn". Check it out!
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## z0rg

^^ Thanks a lot for sharing. I don't recognise Jinzhong Tower, Xinyuan Square Tower, Libao Tower, Southern Securities Tower, New World Lisheng Hotel and New Jinqiao Tower. However, I suppose they all are projects which I know from an alternative name. This happens very often with Chinese projects.


----------



## patchay

The 人 is very impressive. Any details on that building?


----------



## Þróndeimr

patchay said:


> The 人 is very impressive. Any details on that building?


About Peoples Building, quote from what we ahve written in the first posts. 



> *The People's Building (Proposed)*
> Aka REN Building (人=ren, person). From Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG) based in Copenhagen comes the proposed People's Building in Shanghai. The building is a proposed hotel, sport and conference center for the World Expo in 2010. The building is concieved as two buildings merging into one. The first building, merging from the water houses the sport and swimming center. The second building merging from land will house metting halls and a conference center. The two buildings meet in a 1000-room hotel, a building for living.


----------



## z0rg

Golden Jubilee International Business Place, 1x40f, 1x30f. Located at north Pudong.


----------



## z0rg

Shanghai Subcity project
http://www.dac.dk/db/filarkiv/5621/EFFEKT_Shanghai.pdf


----------



## z0rg

Jinshan Park, located at southern Shanghai.


----------



## Þróndeimr

^ Looking very cool! It looks very much like a satellite city, which it probably is.


----------



## gaoanyu

The problem of this thread is, if I may, that it carries too much information, hence takes a long time for people to read through! Every scraper in here, if present in other forums, deserves a single thread for its own!
Thanks again for the good work Qazaq and z0rg, as as always.


----------



## Kenwen

wow, another new shanghai area, cool......looks like shanghai is expanding really fast


----------



## Brendan

Very good projects, I love Shanghai.


----------



## Kiss the Rain

Very futuristic yes, but looks not dense enough and too auto oriented, we dont want that in china, low density can go to hell.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Wise words. Chongqing rules


----------



## CULWULLA

I met the vice president of the new Pudong downtown area planning authority today when he and other collegues were visiting sydney. they came into city council to view our city model. I gave a talk and showed some models of worlds tallest. he recognised the model of SWFC and said how a taller bldg (up to 600m) is in pipeline, should be built near it with in 5 years. muat be the Shanghai centre you hve listed as 140st/650m. wow


----------



## duskdawn

CULWULLA said:


> I met the vice president of the new Pudong downtown area planning authority today when he and other collegues were visiting sydney. they came into city council to view our city model. I gave a talk and showed some models of worlds tallest. he recognised the model of SWFC and said how a taller bldg (up to 600m) is in pipeline, should be built near it with in 5 years. muat be the Shanghai centre you hve listed as 140st/650m. wow


This post made my day!!:cheers: :banana:


----------



## Mosaic

feverwin said:


>


I really love this one!!:cheers:


----------



## z0rg

Masterplan for Zhabei district









Another project at Beiwaitan area.









I took some captures at Beiwaitan area using Shanghai 2006, that program which allows you to "drive" around Shanghai.
http://61.129.65.22/open.asp?http:/...4/node12251/node12252/userobject8ai17436.html


----------



## ZZ-II

is that a new supertall in the last pic?


----------



## z0rg

Jin Jin Square, 160m, 40f and 38f. To be built at Century Avenue, Pudong district.


















Shanghai Hongkou Mall, close to 50f.


----------



## Surumi

@z0rg

erm...did I have some probs with my eyes, or is in this Zhabei district the Eiffel-Tower included ?

Did Shanghai stepping in Dubais footprints ? I don't hope so.


----------



## General Huo

Design competition of Shanghai Museum of Nature 

enviornment









#1 BDA germany


----------



## General Huo

#2 畏研吾, japan


----------



## General Huo

#3, Perkins & Will, USA


----------



## General Huo

#4, EPS, Finland & 联创, Shanghai


----------



## General Huo

#5, 华东院, China


----------



## General Huo

#6 RTKL, USA + Tongji, Shanghai


----------



## General Huo

#7 Jacques Ferrier, France


----------



## General Huo

#8 MADA s.p.a.m., USA


----------



## General Huo

I like #9, #4 & #8


----------



## flybird

discovery channel : man made marvels: shanghai makeover!!

that is great for more information of SWFC and others!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ [anyone]*

^^ Is this project going to be taller than Shanghai World Financial Center?


----------



## z0rg

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ Is this project going to be taller than Shanghai World Financial Center?


Indeed! The height of the Z3-2 plot is expected to be at least 550m and it might reach 700m!! No official figures yet.

@skyspy001, Chen was removed from all his charges some months ago.


----------



## staff

z0rg said:


> It looks like a huge verson of Donghai Plaza to me.


I fail to see any similarity between the two, actually. 

Speaking of Donghai Plaza, however, I saw yesterday that the crown (that has looked like a skeleton for a long time) now is almost completely covered with glass, and it looks great! kay:


----------



## nama

代表党中央 express my own thanks to you for doing lots of glorious works


----------



## z0rg

staff said:


> I fail to see any similarity between the two, actually.
> 
> Speaking of Donghai Plaza, however, I saw yesterday that the crown (that has looked like a skeleton for a long time) now is almost completely covered with glass, and it looks great! kay:



Really? They look very close to each other to me, what I find very cool since I love that crown..


















I like this proposal even more than SOM's. I wish they chose one of these. 

Btw, staff, I miss your photo galleries a lot as well as xiaobai's and giallo's. We still haven't seen any picture of the Golden Magnolia Plaza since it was completed a couple of months ago


----------



## z0rg

They posted these renders at Cityrain's thread.


21st Century Mansion, new plan. This tower is next to SWFC and has been started last month









CMBC Tower (to be topped out soon)









Gaobao Financial Building, aka Global Financial Building (u/c)









Development Tower (u/c)









One of the proposals for the new Xujiahui Center









Plan for TIPS China Building, close to 290m.


----------



## AM Putra

A symphony of coulourful tall thing...^^


----------



## staff

Great work, z0rg.

I wonder which tower that is in the foreground of this picture? Looks taller than anything in Gubei on the other side of the motorway.


----------



## z0rg

New project at Pingliang Lu, Yangpu district. 38-40 floors.


----------



## Bond James Bond

Wow, a tower to surpass WFC. Who woulda thunk?


----------



## z0rg

News on Huamin King Tower!!! This project has been reduced from 258m and 63 floors to 230m and 60 floors  Still decent anyway.

New renders:


















Location









^^ I hope our friends living in Shanghai can tell us the exact location of this project  

Some midrise projects


----------



## gaoanyu

I think the sack of the former Shanghai mayor has made a lot of Shanghai supertall proposals cancelled or otherwise shortened.


----------



## YelloPerilo

gaoanyu said:


> I think the sack of the former Shanghai mayor has made a lot of Shanghai supertall proposals cancelled or otherwise shortened.


Serves him well, that corrupt bastard!!!


----------



## el palmesano

wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow


----------



## z0rg

gaoanyu said:


> I think the sack of the former Shanghai mayor has made a lot of Shanghai supertall proposals cancelled or otherwise shortened.


In China you have shortened projects from time to time, that really piss me off  However, they sometimes increase heights too. Development Tower and SWFC's heights were increased as well as Z3-2 plot project, which was supposed to be shorter than SWFC for sure.


----------



## Joel que

Wen wei pao: plan large ferris wheel for shanghai are official abandone.


----------



## _docomo

HOLY MOLY!!!! RTKL's proposal for Z3-2 plot. 


Seriously, that is a crazy building and I love everything about it. I hope its chosen and built. The colour, the shape, the height.... all perfect. Its going to make JM and SWFC look like midgets


----------



## Skabbymuff

are there any links or articles about the z3-2 project, id like to find out more, amazing project.


----------



## YelloPerilo

Joel que said:


> Wen wei pao: plan large ferris wheel for shanghai are official abandone.


Great! :banana:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ YelloPerilo*

^^ Why are you so happy?! Isn't this a bad thing.

The 'Shanghai Eye' (planned to be the world's tallest observation wheel) would have been great for Shanghai! Wuhan has one. Dubai is getting one. Las Vegas is getting one. Heck, even Beijing is getting a really big one as well!

Imho, this is bad news.


----------



## ZZ-II

the hotel is aweseom :eek2:


----------



## bonivison

shanghai is so futuristic 
I would like to work in that city when I am graduate from my university


----------



## phubben

SH*T!
I need to go back there ASAP!!!
Do you think they hire French psychologists?


----------



## z0rg

More about 21st Century Square



























21st Century Tower
Pudong, Shanghai, China

The China office of Hines has formed a joint venture with the China Everbright Group and Hotel Properties Limited (HPL) to resume the development of the 21st Century Tower project in the Lujiazui Financial District in Pudong, Shanghai. 21st Century Tower is a 50-story tower that will contain a total of 946,880 square feet including 446,540 square feet of office space, a 187-room Four Seasons Hotel and 52 Four Seasons luxury apartments.



SUMMARY

Address
Pudong, Shanghai, China

Location
Located along Century Boulevard, the main street in the ´Little Lujiazui´ Financial District

Hines' Role
Developer

Residential Component
52 Four Seasons luxury apartments

Hotel Component
187-room Four Seasons Hotel

Net Rentable Area
Hotel:
25,390 sq. m.
(273,304 sq. ft.)

Office building:
41,484 sq. m.
(446,540 sq. ft.)

Residential:
21,092 sq. m.
(227,036 sq. ft.)

http://www.hines.com/property/detail.aspx?id=1919

Info posted by lucasleon


----------



## z0rg

Shanghai Hongbang International Tower, around 42 floors.











Shanghai Hongbang International Tower is located in the triangle area where Tanggu Road, Emei Road, and Wusong Road meet, in Hongkou District. It covers an area of 6,598 square meters within the site planning property line. The existing floor area is 87,000 square meters, it is a rebuilding to the existing building. create a representative icon for the rapidly emerging and developing Shanghai Hongbang Real Estate Co.,Ltd, so as to make this existing tower the first building standing at the “International Shipping Thoroughfare” of Shanghai North Bund.

The following are our several design philosophies:

Our design aims at enhancing the relationship of this tower with its surrounding roads, existing buildings, possible architectures in the future, and the landscape belt along the Huang Pu River. The design of this building will function as a trend of urban development structure of this region in the future.
This project is to endow this building with a new clear orientation. While creating the modernized office space, the newly renovated building will become the eye-catching focus in this region.
Through renovation of the existing single building, the space with one main tower and two relatively separate podiums are created. By connecting the podiums and the hall on the second floor of the main building, we reorganized the transportation of the complex and raised the efficiency of the modern office building.
This design perfectly shows the interdependence while having some emphasis among these three component structures The podiums have been renovated with tilting curved glass walls and look up the main tower with a stable form, which resembles the sailor’s showing respect to the sail. This exquisite design reviews the past of the building geographical location, and looks into perspective of both stretching sides of the Huang Pu River through our special design of a “sail”. Our design employs this concept that bases itself on the past and exhibits the future to define the spirit of the entire architectural complex.

http://www.cna-group.com/english/hongbang.html


----------



## Bond James Bond

COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


z0rg said:


> Atkins has won an international design competition to design a five-star resort hotel set within a beautiful water-filled quarry in the Songjiang district close to Shanghai in China. Its stunning concept designs inspired by the natural water and landscape features of the quarry captured the imagination of judges to quash competition from two other international firms. The innovative design of the 400-bed resort hotel stands two levels higher than the rock face of the 100 metre deep quarry and includes underwater public areas and guestrooms. It will incorporate conference facilities for up to 1,000 people, a banqueting centre, restaurants, cafés and sports facilities. Sustainability is integral to the design ranging from using green roofing for the structures above the ground level to geothermal energy extraction. An aquatic theme runs through the design both visually and functionally. Two underwater levels will house a restaurant and guestrooms facing a ten-metre deep aquarium. The lowest level of the hotel will contain a leisure complex with a swimming pool and water-based sports. An extreme sports centre for activities such as rock climbing and bungee jumping will be cantilevered over the quarry and accessed by special lifts from the water level of the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=766


----------



## Indyman

So is that like an artificial waterfall encased in that class structure in the middle?


----------



## bonivison

the hotel looks ?
I can not describe
like a hotel in science fiction


----------



## Ithaqua

bonivison said:


> the hotel looks ?
> I can not describe
> like a hotel in science fiction


it does look very sci-fi and spectacular.:banana: :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

New 30f project in Hongkou









Better render of Zhongjian Mansion (u/c in Pudong)









Century Square is growing fast in Beiwaitan area. Well known render:


----------



## z0rg

Baoshan KF Stone project, 300m+. I think it's an old proposal, but I had never heard of this before. Baoshan district is in very in the north part of the city.



















Shanghai Wusong Harbor Area Plan
Developer: Shanghai Wusong Port Development Co.,Ltd

The Shanghai Wusong Harbor International Passenger Transportation Centre is located in the Baoshan District, of Shanghai at the intersection of the Shanghai outer highway ring and the international shipping line of the Huangpu River. The design concept incorporates a modern harbor operation and management, adopts a style and structure different from the traditional civic shipping docks, and creates an urban development supported by the port activity.

The Baoshan Port integrates international shipping, commerce, tourism, business and residences. A large commercial space enhances the development of the internationally renowned harbor area. The passenger transportation centre is designed to serve sea routes, roads and subway networks and displays the power of an international transportation port on the urban cityscape. A secluded quiet area on the north is where a series of apartments are designed to meet the residential demand. A fitness club, hospital, kindergarten, restaurants and commercial buildings add richness and vitality to the design. A three hundred metre high navigation building is a new beacon that welcomes international tourists arriving by cruise ship. Large-scale commercial buildings with wave-like roofs reflect the sunshine during the day and glow at night to create a sea-like impression. The Wusong Harbor is the new symbol and a golden gate of Shanghai as the major international port city for China.

Site area:245,000 sq.m
Gross floor area:493,700 sq.m
F.A.R:2.0


----------



## z0rg

More renders of Expo Area supertall. This is the same project as World Abundant Culture Center (560m), just another proposal of that never built supertall. However, since they rejected this basically because it wouldn't be finished by 2010 expo, I guess they might relaunch it after world expo celebration.


----------



## z0rg

News about North Bund Tower/Magnolia Plaza!! 

Very first version, 388m









Design was cut to 260m, but they never started it...










NEW design, by SOM!!!

Main tower: 297.3m, 67 floors (the others don't know)





























Short clip: http://www.hkconstruction.com/northbunv_files/file0003.wmv


Info posted at ss.cn


----------



## gaoanyu

I am simply overwhelmed by the amount of construction going on in Shanghai, they just never seem to stop: even after the former mayor was sacked for using too much money for skyscrapers, allegedly.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Very few big projects have been approved in the last 12 months though. Almost every project you see in this thread was firstly announced before mid 2006.


----------



## Monkey

z0rg said:


> No, the Shanghai Kiss was a vision project by Alsop architects. But the original proposal for Beiwaitan Wheel was this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it in most renders of beiwaitan masterplan:


That's actually a very poor design compared to the London Eye or Singapore Flyer. Perhaps it's best if they don't build this. However those asserting that Shanghai is somehow in a different class in terms of taste from Dubai should note that cluster of appallingly tacky green glass buildings in Pudong, the revolting Super Brand Mall in Pudong, the hideous Oriental Pearl Tower, and the comically awful Bund Sightseeing Tunnel. There are aesthetic masterpieces in Shanghai such as the SWFC, Jin Mao, Tomorrow Square, The Shanghai Opera House in People's Square, Andreu's Pudong Airport terminal etc, but there have been plenty of architectural atrocities as well. I think Dubai's projects are a comparable mixture of good and bad.

If you're going to build a wheel then make it beautiful like this one:


----------



## koogle

OMG!!! I'm 1000% impressed, the design is so amazingly beautiful!!!
:dance:




z0rg said:


> Atkins has won an international design competition to design a five-star resort hotel set within a beautiful water-filled quarry in the Songjiang district close to Shanghai in China. Its stunning concept designs inspired by the natural water and landscape features of the quarry captured the imagination of judges to quash competition from two other international firms. The innovative design of the 400-bed resort hotel stands two levels higher than the rock face of the 100 metre deep quarry and includes underwater public areas and guestrooms. It will incorporate conference facilities for up to 1,000 people, a banqueting centre, restaurants, cafés and sports facilities. Sustainability is integral to the design ranging from using green roofing for the structures above the ground level to geothermal energy extraction. An aquatic theme runs through the design both visually and functionally. Two underwater levels will house a restaurant and guestrooms facing a ten-metre deep aquarium. The lowest level of the hotel will contain a leisure complex with a swimming pool and water-based sports. An extreme sports centre for activities such as rock climbing and bungee jumping will be cantilevered over the quarry and accessed by special lifts from the water level of the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=766


----------



## ZZ-II

any news on that project?


----------



## Þróndeimr

Really amazing design on the new North Bund Tower, perfect! kay:


----------



## Ginza

great compilation of projects


----------



## Kenwen

the wheel looks so speacial, very unique design!!!


----------



## z0rg

They are planning so many projects in Taipingqiao (next to Shanghai Xintiandi).

Plot plan:

Projects:
107：Jumeirah International Hotel (7 stars) 
108：Conrad Hotel (5 stars) 
109：Xintiandi (north section) 
110：Corporate World phase I 
111：Taipingqiao Central Park
112：Xintiandi (south section)
113：Green Lake Tiandi phase III 
114：Green Lake Tiandi phase II 
115：International School
116：Future residential developments
117：Green Lake Tiandi phase I
118：Future residential developments
119：Future residential developments
120：Future commercial developments
122：Future residential, commercial and office developments. Pedestrian street.
123：Future residential, commercial and office developments. Pedestrian street.
124：Rui'an Center (300m+)
126：Corporate World phase II East Tower
127：Corporate World phase II West Tower
132：Commercial and office spaces










Main tower is supposed to be Rui'an Group Headquarters, 300m+. Unreleased design 




































Shanghai Jumeirah International Hotel



























Corporate Avenue phase II


----------



## alexanderxu0707

i have heard that Rui'an Center may be cacelled!


----------



## Þróndeimr

The design of Rui'an Center in those renderings is looking really nice, i hope they have not cancelled it. And the Taipingqiao complex is looking good too.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Good!! beautiful city


----------



## big-dog

this is a great thread, please continue to contribute. There are so many undisclosed gem in Shanghai.


----------



## z0rg

big-dog said:


> this is a great thread, please continue to contribute. There are so many undisclosed gem in Shanghai.


The amount of new projects coming out in Shanghai is extremely low since one year ago or so, I don't know why. In comparison with most big Chinese cities, Shanghai is rather dead about new big projects  Most projects you see in this thread are old proposals which have been changed or were planned long time ago.

They are starting many, many new things within a couple of years, but almost all of them are old projects. Excepting Shanghai Center and a couple more, I can't remember more new big skyscrapers for Shanghai with serious chances to become real. Even cities like Wuxi or Hangzhou are releasing more big stuff than Shanghai this year. The Chinese skyboom has moved back to Guangzhou and Shenzhen, but the true miracle is starting within 2010 in both Chongqing, Tianjin and Shenyang, so many freaking huge projects there.


----------



## Gaeus

z0rg said:


> The amount of new projects coming out in Shanghai is extremely low since one year ago or so, I don't know why. In comparison with most big Chinese cities, Shanghai is rather dead about new big projects  Most projects you see in this thread are old proposals which have been changed or were planned long time ago.
> 
> They are starting many, many new things within a couple of years, but almost all of them are old projects. Excepting Shanghai Center and a couple more, I can't remember more new big skyscrapers for Shanghai with serious chances to become real. Even cities like Wuxi or Hangzhou are releasing more big stuff than Shanghai this year. The Chinese skyboom has moved back to Guangzhou and Shenzhen, but the true miracle is starting within 2010 in both Chongqing, Tianjin and Shenyang, so many freaking huge projects there.


I guess the government realized that other cities may need further growth besides the fact that Shanghai is already congested. This will also be good so that people will not transfer to better cities like Shanghai. There are still many cities in China that has good harbor system and land transportation system. I believe its better if the government take advantage of that or suffer the consequences thats happening to big cities in the world.


----------



## z0rg

I think nobody posted this proposal here before, 4x200m+.










Very promising. I saw another proposal for the same area two years ago and it was disgusting, just an area of 20-25fl luxury residentials.


----------



## ZZ-II

looking good so far, hope it will be build


----------



## z0rg

*Pudong commercial area to be extended*



部分地块开始动迁 陆家嘴"金融城"东扩启动
2007年08月11日15:13 新闻晚报



　　晚报讯浦东陆家嘴“金融城”东扩和二层步行连廊建设部分地块动迁工作业已启动。这是昨日在浦东新区人大常委会上传出的消息，会上还透露了浦东新区对于世博场馆的后续利用计划。

　　2007上半年，浦东新区的第三产业发展明显加快，共实现增加值655.73亿元，占生产总值比重已上升到51.5%。金融聚焦的战略进一步得到实现，增加值204.4亿元，成为浦东新区三产增长的亮点。截至6月底，入驻浦东的金融机构总数累计达410家，12家外资法人银行相继成立，占全国的 2/3。金融机构的高度集聚让陆家嘴的楼宇日渐紧俏。陆家嘴金融城的130多幢商务办公楼宇，平均租售率在93%以上，即使如此，很多想落户浦东的金融机构还是面临着一楼难求的局面。

　　据了解，“金融城”东扩先行启动的范围包括世纪大道以北、浦东大道以南、浦东南路以东、崂山西路以西。东扩的部分将主要用来建造商用办公楼及配套设施，目前在建的30个商办楼宇中,预计今年上半年可竣工9个；同时，还有25个项目正在拟建中。

　　对于世博场馆的后续利用，昨天，浦东新区副区长万大宁在新区人大常委会上表示，该区今后拟利用世博留下的场馆资源，适度布局一些展馆设施和配套设施，与新国际博览中心形成错位竞争。

　　浦东将紧邻济阳路交通枢纽，规划布局浦东旅游集散中心，在三林区域布局一个有一定规模的主题类旅游景点，布局2个-3个中小型旅游项目。

　　作者： □记者程贤淑实习生李谢林

http://sh.news.sina.com.cn/20070811/151380749.shtml

Google translator:

Some block the relocation began Lujiazui "City" started its eastward expansion
At 3:13 p.m. on August 11, 2007 Evening News



Evening Pudong Lujiazui -- "City" and the *eastward expansion of the second floor corridor to walk part of the building block the relocation work has already been initiated*. This is in Pudong New Area yesterday learned from the Standing Committee of the news conference, also revealed the Pudong New Area of the Expo venue follow-up plans.

The first half of 2007, the Pudong New Area of the development of tertiary industry has accelerated markedly, the total added value of 65.573 billion yuan, accounting for GDP had risen to 51.5%. Financial Highlights of the strategy has been further realized 20.44 billion yuan in added value, the Pudong New Area into three production growth spot. As of the end of June, settled in the Pudong financial institutions amounted to a total 410, 12 foreign banks have set up legal, accounting for 2 / 3. Financial institutions gather the height of the buildings so that the Lujiazui increasingly tight. Lujiazui Finance and the Board of the 130-odd commercial office buildings, with an average rental rate of 93% or more, and even so, many would like to set up in Pudong financial institutions still face difficult for the first floor of the situation.

*It is understood that the "City" launched the first eastward expansion of the scope of the north, including Century Avenue, Pudong Road south, east Pudong South Road, west of West Laoshan. Part of the expansion will be mainly used for construction of commercial buildings and ancillary facilities, the construction of 30 commercial buildings, which is expected to be completed and the first half of this year, nine; There are also 25 projects are being proposed to be constructed.*

Expo venue for the use of the follow-up yesterday, deputy head of the Pudong New Area Daning million in the new districts Standing Committee, said that the proposed future use of the area left the Expo venue resources, some modest exhibition hall layout facilities and ancillary facilities, and the New International Expo Center form dislocation competition.

Pudong will be located adjacent JACKIE Xinyang transport hub, the layout Pudong tourism hub, the three-regional distribution of a certain number of tourist attractions like theme, layout 2 -3 small and medium tourism projects.


----------



## ZZ-II

more space for new Towers soon


----------



## oliver999

z0rg said:


> The amount of new projects coming out in Shanghai is extremely low since one year ago or so, I don't know why. In comparison with most big Chinese cities, Shanghai is rather dead about new big projects  Most projects you see in this thread are old proposals which have been changed or were planned long time ago.
> 
> They are starting many, many new things within a couple of years, but almost all of them are old projects. Excepting Shanghai Center and a couple more, I can't remember more new big skyscrapers for Shanghai with serious chances to become real. Even cities like Wuxi or Hangzhou are releasing more big stuff than Shanghai this year. The Chinese skyboom has moved back to Guangzhou and Shenzhen, but the true miracle is starting within 2010 in both Chongqing, Tianjin and Shenyang, so many freaking huge projects there.


commnust secretary of shanghai chen liang yu has been arrested. a lot of project he approved cannclled. and chinese central goverment was very angry to see a skyscraperlized shanghai. they want develop tianjing now, not shanghai.


----------



## oliver999

zorg, that's great news! demolish those ugly red roof apartment as soon as possible.


----------



## binhai

Ugly? They look good compared to most residentials in Shanghai. And Shanghai already looks like Sao Paulo now, skyscrapers everywhere, so if there are no more projects, it will still look very developed.


----------



## ZZ-II

i agree with oliver, these small red apartments are ugly. i want to see 200m towers instead of them


----------



## z0rg

*Atkins To Turn Abandoned Quarry Into Hotel *
Published on 2007-07-27 
Imagine a flooded opencast quarry near a bustling city. It's not normally the sort of place you'd expect for a luxury hotel but British design firm Atkins have come up with a solution for what is one of the largest holes in the ground in China reaching almost 100 metres deep.

Called the Hanging Gardens Hotel, the project is designed around the concept of water, both real and imagined which takes an existing water feature and adds the sculptural representation of a moving one to it enlivening what was previously dead.

Occupying a sheer cliff side in the Songjiang quarry close to Shanghai, the hotel resort curves concavely around the rock-faces rising to 19 floors of luxury accommodation above the water-line.

There is also set to be two levels of accommodation below the waterline with rooms having Perspex glass that will give them clear views underwater, something more befitting the lair of a James Bond baddie.

The two main hotel blocks are separated by a glass atrium that cuts through them as if it is a flowing waterfall whilst the top level is linked to a pod more like an Ewok's hut that is cantilevered right out over the cliff and above the water and will offer pursuits such as bungee jumping for those who don't mind getting the tip of their nose wet.

Other leisure options on offer will include the obvious rock climbing opportunity, boating, a covered swimming pool with the cliff-side still included and walkways suspended above the water for a nice moon-lit stroll.

Guests will be accommodated in the 400 hotel rooms and there will be the usual corporate hospitality of conference areas for up to a thousand people, a banqueting centre and numerous restaurants for diners who like a view with a difference.

The entire scheme is aimed at being environmentally friendly with photovoltaic panels on the roof and a heat pump with energy extractor in the water. Even the atrium has been planned to help energy efficiency by not only being a conservatory with large amounts of vegetation but also working as circulation passage for air heated by the sun.

What the Hanging Gardens Hotel offers more than anything isn't luxury accommodation for guests with massive bank accounts but the hope that these industrial scars we have cut deep in the earth into can be transformed into something a bit more worthwhile than watery holes polluted with heavy metals.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=1030

Largest renders ever seen on this project!


----------



## UD2

oliver999 said:


> commnust secretary of shanghai chen liang yu has been arrested. a lot of project he approved cannclled. and chinese central goverment was very angry to see a skyscraperlized shanghai. they want develop tianjing now, not shanghai.


the red roofed apartments are rather aestheticly pleasing on the ground.


----------



## z0rg

Skyscrapernews sent me this one too


----------



## z0rg

AFX News Limited
*China's Nanjing Suning Real Estate buys Shanghai land for 4.4 bln yuan*
08.26.07, 8:30 AM ET

BEIJING (XFN-ASIA) - China's Nanjing Suning Real Estate Development Co has outbid rivals from Hong Kong and the United States in a land auction in Shanghai, and bought a 66,930-square-meter tract of land in the Huangpu district for 4.404 bln yuan, the official Shanghai Securities News reported.

The newspaper said Nanjing Suning Real Estate, an affiliate of property developer Suning Universal Co Ltd (000718) and the only mainland Chinese firm participating in the auction, will develop the site into an office property project.

http://www.forbes.com/markets/feeds/afx/2007/08/26/afx4054382.html


----------



## z0rg

Never saw this before

They just posted it in ss.cn, but posted no info besides of the no. of lines: 22.
You can notice the maglev extension for first time as well as two new lines and one extension (in grey).


----------



## giallo

Some good news on the construction front: 
-Wheelock Center is finally above ground
- Equipment is on the Kerry Center site. Hopefully, we'll see the 300m+ tower rise soon
-The other plot adjacent from the Jing An Temple has been blocked off with signage
-I forget the name (the building that has the open book crown) is under construction. The guy at the site said it was a 60+ floor office tower

All this in the Jing An district


----------



## z0rg

^^ Nanjing Xi Lu is booming!



giallo said:


> -The other plot adjacent from the Jing An Temple has been blocked off with signage.


What are they planning there?



> -I forget the name (the building that has the open book crown) is under construction. The guy at the site said it was a 60+ floor office tower


You mean this? Huamin King Tower, 258m, 63fl









Nanjing Lu 1788th project should be started soon too 









Some minor projects, I think I took these pics close to Nan Zheng Plaza


















By the way, the first stage of Manpo International Plaza (the twin towers) are almost completed, very close to the end of Nanjing Lu :banana:


----------



## giallo

The 1788 project is the one that has the signage up now. And yes, it's the Huamin Tower that is UC.


----------



## kix111

wow!

lol i dont even know all those minor u/c~!

cool infos thanks~!


----------



## kix111

oliver999 said:


> commnust secretary of shanghai chen liang yu has been arrested. a lot of project he approved cannclled. and chinese central goverment was very angry to see a skyscraperlized shanghai. they want develop tianjing now, not shanghai.


yeah thats certainly a bad news for shanghai...chen liang yu was pretty keen on those skyscrapers...i hope he wasnt arrested


----------



## oliver999

*shanghai IFC*


----------



## ZZ-II

it's really harm that they'll only grow to 250 and 260m....320m would be much better


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

ZZ-II said:


> it's really harm that they'll only grow to 250 and 260m....320m would be much better


if sample : 250m + 260m + 320m = 830m supertall!!


----------



## z0rg

Wheelock Square is on the way!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

z0rg said:


> Wheelock Square is on the way!


hello...zOrg!! I ask u, I forgot...it, U has design a picture(Wheelock Square)??


----------



## ZZ-II

look at the first page for a render of Wheeklock Square


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

ZZ-II said:


> look at the first page for a render of Wheeklock Square


Oh i see!!~ I already....know..it!! thanks


----------



## z0rg

Many Shanghai-phobes around here have writen once and again that Shanghai is building facade projects which stay rather empty when completed. _A lie repeated a thousand times becomes a truth_, said Goebbels. All of you can kiss my ass now 










More:
http://www.colliers.com/Content/Rep...lish/Market_Report/PDFs/Office-SHA-Apr-06.pdf


----------



## drunkenmunkey888

^^ 

The high occupancy rate of Shanghai's offices should be very evident at night. Unlike most Chinese cities, most of the windows in major office buildings are lit. Many cities in China do have a very serious low occupancy rate problem such as Dalian, Xiamen, Harbin, Shenyang, Wuhan, Xining, Urumqi, etc. and many second-tier cities that have many skyscrapers but are pitchblack come nightfall. Shanghai is NOT one of them. Just a picture of the city at night should be sufficient proof that there is not a vacancy problem there.


----------



## kix111

^^thays why shanghai center is likely to be built, anyone heard of the news about expo2010?

the english showroom (confirmed):

















the chinese showroom (confirmed):









the heighest structure ~160m


----------



## Exx

wow... instersting tower!


----------



## drunkenmunkey888

why do building/urban planners in Shanghai like making the distance between buildings so enormous? Just look at the IFC or SWFC, Jin Mao, etc. You have parking lots next to some of these buildings. Such a lack of density makes me say that I prefer places like Hong Kong, Tokyo, or NYC. Does anyone think this is gonna change say if the population density gets bigger or if demand for office space continues to skyrocket? Cuz honestly, the thing I can't stand about Shanghai is its lack of dense clusters and lack of skyscraper canyons.


----------



## staff

^^
You're talking about Lujiazui, ie. a small piece of land where the tallest scrapers are located on Pudong. The rest of the city (ie. Puxi and the rest of Pudong), is as hyperdense as any other Asian metropolis.

A problem with Lujiazui is that many people on these forums seem to think that "that's what Shanghai is about". Seriously, it's just a small plot of land with tall skyscrapers and large boulevards. The real Shanghai is on the other side of the river - and so are 99% of the skyscrapers.

People don't go around saying that Canary Wharf is the real London, right? It's the same for Lujiazui.


----------



## [email protected]

z0rg said:


> You can notice the maglev extension for first time as well as two new lines and one extension (in grey).


I thought they had cancelled the maglev extensions to the Hongqiao Airport and to Hangzhou???


----------



## z0rg

[email protected] said:


> I thought they had cancelled the maglev extensions to the Hongqiao Airport and to Hangzhou???


As far as I know, Longyang - World Expo - South Railway Station - Hongqiao Airport is u/c. Hongqiao - Hangzhou is cancelled.


----------



## kix111

^^^wow longyang - railway station u/c already? thats awesome ^.^

and @drukenmunkey888..i really do like lujiazui personally, wats the point of having such a dense plot?

its good to have a small park and many free space around it


----------



## kix111

wow sifc is tall now


----------



## drunkenmunkey888

> Originally Posted by *kix111*
> 
> i really do like lujiazui personally, wats the point of having such a dense plot?
> 
> its good to have a small park and many free space around it


I feel like it looks too artificial and doesn't have the same imposing, powerful quality that Lower Manhattan or Hong Kong would have, although I am aware that Shinjuku towers actually have considerable space between them. Its just that Lujiazui does not look grand enough, or large enough, and it carries an artificial air to it. As far as Puxi goes, hopefully one day they will clear out all the slummy houses in between the classical buildings in Huangpu and replace them with high-quality offices so it resembles Hong Kong.


----------



## ZZ-II

kix111 said:


> wow sifc is tall now


rising fast indeed


----------



## oliver999

ZZ-II said:


> rising fast indeed


any one start a thread in"super tall" section for this building?


----------



## kix111

another confirmed showroom


----------



## ZZ-II

oliver999 said:


> any one start a thread in"super tall" section for this building?


no because it is not a supertall ^^


----------



## kix111

it was..but then ppl said it would block the view of swfc and jinmao from bund..so they decrease the height to 260 and 250m T.T~!


----------



## big-dog

kix111 said:


> another confirmed showroom


The design's seducing people walking onto the roof :lol:


----------



## kix111

^^this one is sooo ugly..


----------



## z0rg

After sooooo many years, 21st Century Mansion seems to be really u/c again. You can notice some progress in this pics (the plot between the SWFC and the red tile lowrises). 200m~, 50~ floors.


----------



## z0rg

Skymyhusband posted this pic today. The plot for Jin Jin Square (2x160m) has been cleared. However, who knows if they are starting it soon or not. I'm not 100% sure wether this is JJS's plot though


----------



## lacailacai

kix111 said:


> ^^this one is sooo ugly..


It looks so funny. :lol:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

kix111 said:


> ^^this one is sooo ugly..


:lol: !! well done!! look like china flag!! kay:


----------



## DAMN I m good

^^^^ those stars seem so unreal I dont know what this would give in reality but I still hope they never build that ugly thing ! 

BTW look at the size of people and the size of cars and compare them LOL


----------



## z0rg

The red pavillions look like a footstep, a panda's maybe? The design is ok, it depends on the materials they want to use to cover the stars, the result could be very bland.


----------



## z0rg

Shanghai's metro system will have 512km by 2012 and *970km* by 2020. 

http://www.shghj.gov.cn/News_Show.aspx?id=9198 (Chinese)

I hadn't noticed this until today. The planned length keeps being increased once and again :master:


----------



## kix111

970km is the world's longest isnt it? i hear its going to be anyway.

i still dont get it why would they build a line to PVG when they have the maglev already and they are not earning anything out of it...

nice updates on the latest u/c thanks z0rg


----------



## kix111

any info on Pudong Airport T3? is it going to be built? such a beautiful design


----------



## z0rg

I don't think we should be so pesimistic about heights. Notice that there are basically two heights, one for midrises (around 120m) and another for highrises (around 210m), all the buildings excepting a few have one of these heights. The render is so conceptual that I don't think it is trustable about the skyline.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888

Though it is severely lacking in density, these buildings are not short at all. If you compare them to the Jin Mao, SWFC, and the ring of 200+m offices already built, you will notice that even in this render, these towers are rarely under 200m. 

@kix111

I mean, I guess at this point in time, judging from recently built Shanghai buildings, we can trust architects enough not to design horrendous monstrosities of the mid 90's. New buildings built after 2000's have had very sleek, aesthetically pleasing designs so lets just hope developers keep it that way.


----------



## kix111

by jekyll










look how great the north bund looks!


----------



## ZZ-II

yes, north bund tower looks great but unfortuantely we'll never see this design


----------



## kix111

^^what do you mean? 

anyway, the century mansion, such a BIG plot..









this photo gives me a feeling of dubai desert :/ the plot's just too big


----------



## adverg

For that like splitting legs structure, how do they erect the lift if thus so? and if theres no lift, how conveniently you can reach the top floors?


----------



## kix111

l^^ lollol good point XD


----------



## kix111

Update on Jasper tower <-- my fav <3


----------



## z0rg

^^ Post an update of China Merchants Mansion if you find, please


----------



## big-dog

kix111: maybe you want to post the updates to the Jasper thread.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379401&page=10


----------



## kix111

sure, done


----------



## kix111

lol all shanghai's skyscraper in lujiazui










looks sweet


----------



## DAMN I m good

that the density pudong needs !!!^^^^^


----------



## z0rg

Hantang Jumeirah Hotel


----------



## kix111

thatks for the render zorg!

oliver999 has some photos on the progression of wheellock square and ifc


----------



## oliver999

DAMN I m good said:


> that the density pudong needs !!!^^^^^


after another 20 years, pudong could be that dense.


----------



## kix111

how? each building has its own piece of garden..you can just building another building on their garden lol


----------



## theworldshallcry

kix111 said:


> how? each building has its own piece of garden..you can just building another building on their garden lol


:lol:

I hope they redo the street layout in Pudong in the future. The atmosphere is very cold and unfriendly, with no shops, and the streets are so dangerously wide to cross. Huangpu district across the river had a much better quality of life.


----------



## kix111

^^er lujiazui - already have one huge shopping mall (super brand mall)

and by there will be another one on the bottom floors of SWFC also SIFC will have a huge one too


----------



## theworldshallcry

kix111 said:


> ^^er lujiazui - already have one huge shopping mall (super brand mall)
> 
> and by there will be another one on the bottom floors of SWFC also SIFC will have a huge one too


I've been to Super Brand. It does little for the streetscape; Lujiazui is just as barren as it always has been. There is so much potential, but they chose to build big plazas and wide streets -- I believe the Chinese term would be "huang liang," no?


----------



## kix111

haha yes, how do you know?

i have to say it is very 'huang liang' all day other than rush hours and weekends


----------



## z0rg

In Lujiazui there are many minor plots which are too little to locate a skyscraper. Instead of grass, they should host leisure facilities of many kinds, that would boost pedestrian life.


----------



## kix111

^^yeah especially the plots near oriental pearl tower, the first layer of the skyline, they should build some buildings like ~50m tall to give a better look of the current skyline.

the current skyline you see are all the biuldings around 0.8 kilometer from OPT


----------



## kix111

rare angle -ymernahc


----------



## kix111

another 2010expo chinese stadium


----------



## Joel que

just hear the news that a new 55 floor skyscraper been plan.any additional info?


----------



## kix111

err tell me where? north bund tower?


----------



## Joel que

kix111 said:


> err tell me where? north bund tower?


the tower will build in Jin An


----------



## kix111

wheellock square?

I FINALLY FOUND THIS PIECHART
*ASIA BUSINESS CENTER: NOW AND NEXT 10YEARS*


----------



## oliver999

kix111 said:


> rare angle -ymernahc


wow, :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## drunkenmunkey888

Shanghai is currently the second largest business center in Asia? That is kinda hard to believe but if its true then it is fucken impressive. And in 10 years, its gonna be number one financial center in Asia by a huge margin? I mean if this is true, then that means it will regain its former glory it enjoyed in the 1930's, no?


----------



## kix111

^^its is only a survey asking 524 worlds top companies ceo, manager and stuff in asia


----------



## raymond_tung88

I think Tokyo is the premier financial centre in Asia with Hong Kong in second. I'm not sure about third place although Shanghai or Singapore would come in mind.

About the pie charts, do you have the link for where you found them?


----------



## kix111

^^www.shanghaihills.com

from the official swfc/mori construction site


----------



## kix111

shanghai expo 2010


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ whats the Shanghai Expo?

i mean what is it going to be used for?


----------



## staff

^^
Have you ever heard about the World Expo? Shanghai is going to host it in 2010.


----------



## Joel que

a new 171.3 meter tall skyscraper just been approved,the building will be 44 story tall,included 4 story underground parking garage.cover 110,000 square meter.
the building -Shanghai Mota(?) international finance center will be built in Luijiazuo,Pudong.construction date,january 2008.


----------



## Joel que

do anyone got any picture of Raffles tower and Cloud Nine (238 meter-58 flrs.)?


----------



## z0rg

Joel que said:


> do anyone got any picture of Raffles tower and Cloud Nine (238 meter-58 flrs.)?


This is Raffles City tower









This is Cloud 9, aka Summit Shopping Mall, aka Changfeng City.


----------



## z0rg

Joel que said:


> a new 171.3 meter tall skyscraper just been approved,the building will be 44 story tall,included 4 story underground parking garage.cover 110,000 square meter.
> the building -Shanghai Mota(?) international finance center will be built in Luijiazuo,Pudong.construction date,january 2008.


I saw the plot of that project when I visited Shanghai this Summer, but it is not in Lujiazui but in "inner" Pudong, close to Century Avenue / Shiji Dadao. This tower is called something like Great International Tower.

I took these pics in late july


----------



## kix111

photos by jerryyang..ifc !! and more


----------



## kix111

more photos from flickr..


----------



## oliver999

this building shiji dadao avenue


----------



## snow is red

oliver999 said:


> this building shiji dadao avenue


Are they planning to build this in Shanghai ?


----------



## kix111

lol duh, this is shanghai projects and construction


----------



## snow is red

Very beautiful !!


----------



## kix111

21st century tower

rising very fast..so unexpected


----------



## Joel que

there's construction of the right size of the picture,any info?


----------



## kix111

^^thats shanghai world financial center, surely you have heard of it?


----------



## kix111

*google translator: THE SHIPYARD DEVELOPMENT NEWS*


The largest undeveloped land planning publicity draft

Two years ago, the Oriental Pearl nearby carnival activities organized by the fractured many people remember, and then a carnival activities of the block - Shanghai Shipyard, will be erected in the future landscape of a number of high-grade commercial buildings and residential communities. Yesterday, the plot of the draft plans for the development of publicity. According to the draft plan, the plot will pave a total area of about 80,000 square meters of public green Waterfront, with the region set up restaurants, cafes and tourist souvenir shops, Lujiazui will add a "Binjiang Road."

Wong Kam-po in Lujiazui landmark building

The announcement of the planning area, including Shanghai shipyard plot and its surrounding areas, East Road from the east, south to the Pudong Avenue, Pudong South Road, west, north Huangpu River, covering over 690,000 square meters, is the largest one yet Lujiazui Development of the block. It and the Oriental Pearl TV Tower in Lujiazui, only 200 meters distance from CITIC Pacific and China Shipbuilding Group common development. The whole project is divided into three phases, the first phase is expected to complete in 2009.

Shanghai shipyard began relocating from 2001 to the end of 2004, most factories have been removed. According to yesterday's publicity and the development planning, will be playing here a Lujiazui new landmark landscape, commercial properties, office buildings, hotels, service apartments and residential property into one.

Shanghai shipyards will retain some features

Reporters learned from the city planning bureau, Shanghai Shipyard block Linjiang lots, will create a few hundred meters long, with a total area of about 80,000 square meters of leisure areas, retail stores and restaurants will be new shop, combining berth and the transformation of the old factory building, a rich and complete Binjiang leisure space.

Shanghai after the relocation of the plant facilities has not been "swept away empty." Some of the original elements, such as shipyards, slipway, and some cranes and tracks, as the shipyard would be the historic value and characteristics retained, and integrated into the whole structure of the waterfront region. While the old production plant is expected to be transformed into vessels of museums and art exhibition hall complex.

Residential, commercial things separate

According to the plan, the original of the major Shanghai shipyards plot to build high-end residential and commercial buildings, including residential areas dominated by high-rise, multi-storey secondary. From plan view, west of the main road Jimo business office, commercial, entertainment and cultural functions, silver town north of the road, the road to the east arch Jimo road planning living communities, and the privacy of the public opening of the western and eastern ends of the building separated in the past. The west side of the road Jimo planning some semi-commercial nature of apartment-rental services, as a buffer transition.

Lang is Changyi Road, east and south of the road, living within the planning matching service facilities including a nursery, as well as commercial services facilities, nurseries based on the increase in the existing sites expanded transformation. Commercial service facilities along the side of the road layout of the town silver.


----------



## kix111

the shipyard









hopson tower









hey look jasper's roof is revealed


----------



## kix111




----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Wooo..kay: Shanghai cheers!! but i can't wait....!! 55555...


----------



## ZZ-II

i really hope the SOM design will become realiy. it is simply perfect for shanghai i think


----------



## kix111

yeah it looks awesome! very modern design, fits in the three very well.

btw look at xujiahui center! looks bigger than jinmao!


----------



## kix111

out of 2239 highrises in shanghai, 545 of the building will have their cladding changed!!

thats such a cool project


----------



## kix111

21 century tower!!!

wow soooo fast!!


----------



## kix111

Pudong International Airport T1 and T2


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

kix111 said:


> Pudong International Airport T1 and T2


when will open T2??


----------



## z0rg

kix111 said:


> 21 century tower!!!
> 
> wow soooo fast!!
> 
> _http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/attachments/20071031_72035fcbfdd58b4a120bvenr7jaUOOXF.jpg[/img]_


_

Fast? It's been supposed to be u/c for more than 4 years _


----------



## Hed_Kandi

kix111 said:


> out of 2239 highrises in shanghai, 545 of the building will have their cladding changed!!
> 
> thats such a cool project



Link?


----------



## oliver999

z0rg said:


> Fast? It's been supposed to be u/c for more than 4 years


your new avator:lol:


----------



## kix111

yeah zorg with new avatar !









century mansion...going soooo slow..









one of the best towers in shanghai









the subway station..whats that u/c that huge on in teh background beside POZ plaza?


----------



## xXFallenXx

well i guess the skywalk is u/c.

who is that in the avatar zorg?


----------



## z0rg




----------



## macpolo

zorg is hot ......


----------



## kix111

they are rebuilding the bund waterfront area..


----------



## whoami

z0rg said:


> Hantang Jumeirah Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe one is TPQ107 and the other is TPQ 108


----------



## ZZ-II

very good design


----------



## staff

Yeah, that looks nice. Too bad they cropped off the top of the building so that we can't see how tall the right tower is.

( 3333 posts :lol: )


----------



## z0rg

There are supposed to be planning this at the huge plot located at Xiangyang/Huaihai crossing. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## skycity007

*xv jia hui center reopen!!*

including 3 buildings: 130m、180m和340m. 



徐家汇中心项目沉寂12年重新启动


近日，有“上海市面积最大、最后一块黄金地块、地王”之称的“徐家汇中心”终于再次传来项目启动的消息。该项目总占地面积约13.2公顷，位于徐家汇商圈的核心地带，是徐家汇二次开发的重点规划项目。按照计划，项目分为办公、五星级酒店、公寓式酒店、商业、文化娱乐五种功能形态，总投资预计将达150亿～200亿元。

　　分两期开发 商业项目先行

　　目前，徐家汇中心已经完成项目前期策划和项目规划设计，即将进入到项目设计方案报批阶段。据悉，随着地铁9号线施工的建设，交大新村九幢楼329户居民已动迁完毕，同时，北村及交大新村剩余地块也已纳入徐汇区的土地储备。“徐家汇中心”动迁问题已基本解决。

　　整个“徐家汇中心”规划以办公楼为主，三栋办公楼分别高130米、180米和340米，其中，高度340米的A楼将成为浦西第一高楼。在体量达到49.5万平方米的主开发地段中，办公楼面积将占到62%，共30.5万平方米；其次为商业餐饮和娱乐设施，占21%，共10.5万平方米。规划中还设计有一家四星级酒店和一家五星级酒店，面积占到整个项目的17%，达8.5万平方米。

　　同港汇广场一样，“徐家汇中心”也将采取商业项目先期开发的模式，一期开发项目包括大型高档商场和一栋130米高的办公大楼。

　　差异化竞争 将成时尚商圈

　　商场

　　按照规划，“徐家汇中心”将成为一站式国际时尚商圈。商业定位与现有的徐家汇商业进行差异化竞争，其中零售商业的规模控制在6万平米左右，餐饮娱乐的规模控制在4万平米左右，将目的性消费作为商业的主要对象，并以体验式消费和时尚性消费作为商业的核心，同时考虑放置2万平米左右的高档商业街，提升徐家汇商圈的整体档次。

　　此外，项目还计划引入SONY、APPLE中心，迪斯尼体验及营销中心和SMG影视中心，打造地区性文化创意产业区。未来商业首层的租金可以达到30～45元／平米／天，休闲餐饮广场首层租金可达25元／平米／天，商业的整体平均租金有望达到10元／平米／天。

　　办公楼

　　办公楼将占到总开发量的50%以上，通过高标准的硬件和软件环境，以及大尺度的空间分隔和高使用率，吸引国际、国内大型企业总部的入驻。此外，还将面向全市高端客户，吸引包括金融保险、科技研发等现代服务业。项目主塔楼和各副塔楼都将定位在国际甲级写字楼，满足世界500强企业的入驻标准。通过项目的整体开发，租金有望进一步接近小陆家嘴(23.23,0.22,0.96%)乃至南京西路，可达10～15元／平米／天。

　　酒店

　　作为商务氛围营造的亮点，五星级酒店的房间数达400～500间，总面积5万～6万平方米，辅以完善的酒店配套服务。标准五星级酒店的建成，不但将弥补徐家汇区域缺乏高星级酒店的弱点，而且也与办公楼互动，提高区域的商务质量。酒店将主要面向国际商务市场，并以该市场为主要业务来源。根据浦西酒店目前的平均房价水平，并适当考虑竞争因素，平均房价在1400～1500元／天。

　　公寓式酒店

　　作为整体的一部分，公寓式酒店是办公、酒店的配套设施，同时也分享商业及便利设施，规模在2万～4万平方米。以A级公寓式酒店作为标准，由国际知名品牌管理集团管理，以中等房型为主，配套软服务，以中长期的高档商务客户为主要目标对象，满足单身外籍人士的居住需求。

　　地下

　　“徐家汇中心”的地下商场将与11号线站厅实现无缝敞开式连接，并连通9号线，创造全新的地下商业购物体验。此外，一条非付费区通道将与港汇广场地下商场连接，引入一号线的人流。

　　停车

　　项目核心块将为徐家汇中心区域提供不少于2000个车位的地下停车空间；总地块将提供不少于2500个车位的地下停车空间。


----------



## skycity007

*shanghai disney park comfirm!!*

location: shanghai nan hui 

4.7 times than hongkong one, 2012 finish.











上海迪士尼傳准建 2012啟用


大陸中心╱綜合外電報導】因北京高層整頓上海幫而停擺的上海迪士尼樂園計劃傳出敗部復活的消息。官方媒體表示，中央對上海迪士尼樂園態度已明朗，預留建地也已完成拆遷，只要確定具體方案，便可馬上動工，但最少要花5年時間，換言之最快2012年建成。 



比香港樂園大4.7倍 
上海興建迪士尼樂園計劃早於去年便送至北京待批，但在去年9月上海市委前書記陳良宇因貪污被免職後便停擺。中國新華通訊社下屬的《瞭望東方周刊》最新一期刊出題為「上海迪士尼樂園項目復甦」的報導，引述上海南匯區經濟委員會主任錢偉忠說：「特奧會（特殊奧運會）前後，上海就迪士尼項目請示中央，中央的態度已明朗了，上海迪士尼項目重新啟動已無問題。」 
上海迪士尼佔地600公頃以上，是香港迪士尼樂園的4.7倍。錢偉忠指出，上海迪士尼項目實際上是浦東下一步開發的部分，從浦東川沙和接鄰的南匯區的迪士尼樂園，一直到洋山深水港，數十平方公里內會形成旅遊、娛樂、物流、工業園區的「國家級重大項目」。 
上海規劃中的浦東鐵路和上海地鐵「軌道交通11號」均預留迪士尼站。迪士尼樂園則表示，預留建迪士尼樂園的土地已完成拆遷，只要中央正式批准下來，馬上就能動工。 



上海迪士尼樂園小檔案 
．位置：上海市南匯區
．佔地：600公頃以上，是香港迪士尼樂園的4.7倍
．歷程：美國迪士尼曾於去年6月證實，上海迪士尼正等候批准，但之後因北京調查上海市委前書記陳良宇貪污案，自去年10月後就毫無消息
．工期：最快2012年完工
資料來源：《蘋果》資料室 


上海迪士尼樂園位置圖 
上海迪士尼樂園可望獲北京批准，並於2012年完工。


----------



## ZZ-II

staff said:


> Yeah, that looks nice. Too bad they cropped off the top of the building so that we can't see how tall the right tower is.
> 
> ( 3333 posts :lol: )


i guess the right tower is not much taller then the left.


----------



## Þróndeimr

staff said:


> ( 3333 posts :lol: )


Congrats! :cheers:

340m sounds good, any good translation of your text skycity007?


----------



## kix111

^ahh
lol basically its that shanghai is going to build a disney land 

4.7 times bigger than hongkong's

will be finished earliest in 2012


----------



## kix111

also the 12year proposal 'XuJiaHui' center is now under new plannings

and i think the picture z0rg posted is semi officially confirmed?


----------



## big-dog

is the Disney theme park approved by the central gov? I heard it's not finalized yet and there's concern that it may seriously hurt Hong Kong Disney's prospect.


----------



## z0rg

Kerry Center Phase 2











Whatever they are constructing in this plot it's on the way.

Some people said the final design has nothing to do with these renders, and it is unlikely to reach the 300m. We'll see...


----------



## z0rg

skycity007 said:


> including 3 buildings: 130m、180m和340m.


That's fucking disappointing. We have been expecting that project to be 1x400m~, 2x200~ and 1x100m~ for ages. The very first proposal was a 460m, 92 floor tower. And now this?? North Bund Tower story repeats itself.

As Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Chongqing and even Shenyang are catching up with Shanghai about big skyscraper projects I'm starting to believe those who claim that Shanghai's skyscraper boom is over hno: How many NEW big projects have they released in the last two years? They are just relaunching some old proposals which have been delayed once and again, and normally revised down. They said that Wheelock Square will be under 260m too! And now they say that Xujiahui and Kerry 2 are being revised downwards...

Btw, these renders used to be the proposals for Xujiahui Center:

SOM









Foster









Unknown


----------



## ZZ-II

fosters was the best


----------



## kix111

bigger renders for kerry phase 2



















260M + 199M

will be completed in 2010


----------



## kix111

Jin'an destrict redevelopment


----------



## kix111

confirmed stadiums for 2010expo 

--------------

*the main 2010expo stadium, for banquet/ceremony use*



























--------------

*Luxembourg Stadium*


















--------------

*English Stadium*









--------------

*Swiss Stadium*









--------------

*Spanish Stadium*



























--------------

*Dutch Stadium*









--------------

*UAE Stadium*
http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/attachments/20071117_5cbb948255b801223e885TFC5GZSzAeH.jpg/img]

[img]http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/attachments/20071117_6716e7716e4b2dca6cac8e5ClxO63XHf.jpg


----------



## oliver999

holy crap!!!


----------



## ZZ-II

you say it . especially the english one looks interesting


----------



## kix111

wheellock square


----------



## kix111

development tower


----------



## z0rg

kix111 said:


> Jin'an destrict redevelopment
> 
> _http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/attachments/20071115_1e8a0557fe9ce9db27ae2lPhmycYGKMm.jpg[/img]
> 
> http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/attachments/20071116_d78e95b212f4f30800f9wI2qaCUGOtBa.jpg[/img]_


_

What are they planning there?_


----------



## z0rg

Huge news!! Lujiazui X3-3 plot project is u/c at last!!










New renders over there, pic by giallo. Looks disappointing, just around 180m, 40 floors I guess. We need more info.









Former design for that plot, Fudu Mansion Tower, 208m, 44 floors (huge render):
http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/9600/208m8tc.jpg


----------



## z0rg

Pudong Kerry Center, 179m

11月9日上午，上海浦东嘉里中心项目举行奠基动工典礼，市委常委、区委书记杜家毫，区长张学兵、副区长刘正义、市外经委副主任刘锦屏等领导出席了动工典礼。
上海浦东嘉里中心项目由陆家嘴金融贸易区开发股份有限公司、嘉里建设有限公司、香格里拉（亚洲）有限公司、新加坡长春产业有限公司联合投资建设，总投资约5亿美元，由美国KPF公司和香港凯达环球有限公司共同设计。
上海浦东嘉里中心位于上海新国际博览中心西北角，北临世纪公园，南与上海新国际博览中心的1号入口大厅及正在建设中的轨道交通7号线终点站融为一体。项目占地面积6万平方米，总建筑面积达到23万平方米，高度为179米，由三幢不同高度的建筑和裙房组成的、集五星级酒店、A级写字楼、公寓式酒店、商场等为一体的多功能建筑群体，项目计划将于2010年上海世博会前夕建成。
上海浦东嘉里中心项目是陆家嘴金融贸易区开发股份有限公司积极贯彻新区领导要求，大力推进新区会展经济和现代服务业的发展，与国际知名机构展开积极的合作的结果，该项目的建设将成为陆家嘴功能区又一个重要的商务、会展中心，成为新国际博览中心重要的组成部分。4万平方米的商场、餐饮、娱乐等设施，不仅为新国际博览中心会展活动提供一流、完善的配套服务，同时也为花木地区的国际社区提供丰富多彩的商业服务。


----------



## z0rg

杨浦渔人码头即将开工建设

年内，渔人码头即将开工建设，它的建设标志着杨浦１５公里长的滨江开发正式启动。


昨天下午，杨浦区经委以政府搭台、企业参与、市场主演的方式，向社会推出１７个大型商业商务招商项目，尝试利用规模优势，吸引中高档商业品牌，尤其是餐饮娱乐业、休闲服饰类和其他现代服务业入驻，以繁荣和繁华杨浦市场。
在推介会上，杨浦区共推出了近年竣工的优质商业商务资源项目１７个，总面积达１００万平方米，地段优势明显、有发展潜力的商务、商业资源，为品牌供应商提供了较为成熟的选择方案。其中商办６８万平方米，商业１８万平方米，特色园区商务面积１０万平方米。这次推出的商业商务资源，体量大，可容纳的产业范围广，比如５个创意产业园，各具特色。铭大产业园以纪念品、礼品的研发、展示、销售为主，汇星产业园以工业创意设计为主，九隆坊内总面积２．５万平方米的内街，是一个开放式的商业区，集休闲、娱乐、购物为一体，招商活动十分火爆。云都沐浴、捷日发展、盛时餐饮等六家企业当即签约杨浦。
杨浦区经委主任石光华告诉记者，杨浦有着丰富的历史资源，“三个百年”（百年大学文化、百年市政文化、百年工业文化）为产业在杨浦的发展提供了其他地区所没有的优势。随着杨浦知识创新区建设的深入，杨浦已成为上海中心城区的投资热土。西门子、波司登、小南国等国内外知名企业抓住机遇，纷纷落户杨浦。
杨浦区现有土地面积６０．６１平方公里，常住人口１２４万，具有区位环境的发展优势。
近年来，杨浦区委、区政府坚持科学发展观，大力推进知识创新区的建设，把营造良好的投资环境，切实加大招商引资的力度作为促进产业发展的重要抓手，社会经济取得了又好又快的发展。今年，随着规模近５０万平方米的万达广场、又一城的竣工开业，以及世界特奥会闭幕式在创智天地江湾体育场的举办，以科教为核心的江湾－五角场市级副中心，上海现代服务业集聚区建设已取得阶段性成果。新一轮近１５０万平方米的商业商务区建设正在逐步展开。江湾五角场的影响力显著提升，辐射力日益增强。以总部创意研发为核心的大连路－控江路现代服务业集聚区建设正在如火如荼进行。年内，渔人码头即将开工建设，它的建设标志着杨浦１５公里长的滨江开发正式启动。
据统计，２００７年杨浦区的社会消费品零售总额预计达到１６０亿元，同比增长１０％，区财政收入８６亿元，同比增长２０％，区级财力３５亿元，同比增长１８％。


----------



## kix111

z0rg said:


> What are they planning there?


to remove the whole bunch of historical housings..it was a classic block in shanghai...

many u/c in shanghai again, but most of them do not exceed 200m


----------



## kix111

this is such a cool pic, showing 6 buildings u/c


----------



## Gaeus

I guess after the Beijing Olympics everyone will focus again to Shanghai for the 2010 World Expo. I would love to see those structures soon.



kix111 said:


> confirmed stadiums for 2010expo
> 
> *English Stadium*


^^

This should be the type of architecture fit for the London 2012 Olympics.


----------



## kix111

the redevelopment of the old shipyard is now u/c 

thihs is the final render~


----------



## z0rg

^^ Heights?


----------



## kix111

emm from estimation, i think its 4 200+? (taller than jasper tower and development tower)

its SOM's design, maybe the height will be posted on their website..


----------



## kix111

*wow* the homepage of SOM site is shanghai north bund tower 0.o


----------



## kix111

a video for shanghai 2010 expo

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_cz00XMTE4MDU4NTY=.html


----------



## kix111

photos by pingping88888

the expansion of Lujiazui (renders + plot)



























china merchant bank (render + plot)

http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/attachments/20071202_5eb020dda3839d14749f8QqeYjed4Rdd.jpg/img]

[img]http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/attachments/20071202_91c4b5739df6dab597b7CKQDG921ks4q.jpg


----------



## z0rg

kix111 said:


> photos by pingping88888
> 
> the expansion of Lujiazui (renders + plot)


Only 2x200m+ instead of 4? 

Well, they look around 220m. Great addition anyway.


----------



## z0rg

By moyan808 from Cityrain's thread


----------



## [email protected]

I was just about to ask in which direction the expansion will take place...

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## pflo777

kix111 said:


> the redevelopment of the old shipyard is now u/c
> 
> thihs is the final render~


great!!

:banana::banana::banana:


when is it supposed to be finished? ready for the world expo, or after it?


----------



## drunkenmunkey888

> Only 2x200m+ instead of 4?


No, be patient, there will be four. Notice the other two will be behind these two. They're just taking things slowly but things seem to be going according to plan to the master render


----------



## z0rg

That's ok 

Btw, what's the name of this project and who is the developer?


----------



## kix111

errr only know the chinese name, not sure about the english name, it all says in the first photo lol.

btw some people said that all current u/c will be finished before 2010 so shanghai will look good during 2010expo..

if thats true, they will either build shanghai center now or they we will have to wait after 2010? :S


----------



## kix111

i took the screenshot in google earth, the 3d pudong model made by Greenlay



thats how pudong will possibly look like in 2010


----------



## Anberlin

Pwoahhh. Very nice


----------



## riasbaixas

Lujiazui. Photos taken last month.


----------



## XiaoBai

riasbaixas said:


> Lujiazui. Photos taken last month.


Actually this isn't in LuJiaZui...in fact it isn't even in PuDong. Nice shot though!


----------



## riasbaixas

XiaoBai said:


> Actually this isn't in LuJiaZui...in fact it isn't even in PuDong. Nice shot though!


Ooopss that's right. :bash: Magnolia Plaza is in Luwan District, isn't?


----------



## staff

^^
Correct.


----------



## riasbaixas

Shanghai from Observatory Deck, 88th fl. Jim Mao Tower























Inside Jim Mao Tower


----------



## riasbaixas

Buildings near to / inside Yuyuan Garden ...


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*The New Shanghai Construction Boom*

Nice! The Pudong District is again having a lot of construction activity. :happy:


----------



## z0rg

Great pics, riasbaixas 

btw, AMAZING pic from the spries of Shimao Intl Plaza:


----------



## staff

^^
Wow, that is amazing! Where'd ya find it?


----------



## z0rg

staff said:


> ^^
> Wow, that is amazing! Where'd ya find it?


Here:
http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/viewthread.php?tid=78018&extra=page=1


----------



## spiky247

z0rg if you are going to post someone else's picture at least provide a link to the photographer's site!

This photo was shot by me, you can find the rest of my photos here: www.flickr.com/photos/charliexia
and here
www.photo.net/photos/Charlie.Xia

this is an out take of a 360 degree panorama which i shot for www.smartshanghai.com
the panorama will be uploaded soon. mean while enjoy the photos, but remember to credit the photographer.


----------



## z0rg

^^ I'm sorry  Nice job, btw.


----------



## Joel que

Is there any skyscraper and high rise either under construction or plan?


----------



## oliver999

amazing, lots of amazing.


----------



## kix111

from moyan88 http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/viewthread.php?tid=78237&extra=page=1


----------



## xXFallenXx

looks nice.....although it's short.


----------



## z0rg

Concord World Phase II, by RMJM architects. Tallest tower is 68 floors.


----------



## pflo777

can you show a map, where exactly that projekt is located in Shanghai?


----------



## z0rg

^^ I'm not sure about the location, but they said the heights will be 270m, 250m, 230m. This would be the largest [truly new] project approved for Shanghai in many years.


----------



## Lawcheehung

WOAHHH!! those pictures from the jin mao and Shimao Intl Plaza are IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## pflo777

z0rg said:


> ^^ I'm not sure about the location, but they said the heights will be 270m, 250m, 230m. This would be the largest [truly new] project approved for Shanghai in many years.



thanks a lot 

And whats that for a ship in that renderin? Looks like they want to integrate a real (cruise ?) ship into that development.

Crazy...


----------



## z0rg

^^ I'm not sure about this, but after racking my brains for a while I think that the Corporate World Phase II might be located at the plot 124. This is Taipingqiao area, in Luwan.










The shape of the plot is very similar to the project. Also, that plot was supposed to be expecting a huge tower, the Rui'an Center, 305m according to early designs. This would be a pity, another supertall gone (I don't think the render I posted is taller than 270m), but 3x220-270m is still very ok. On the other hand, these new renders are just a proposal I guess, otherwise we'd have more info about the project.

Anyway, maybe my guesswork is wrong and this project is located elsewhere.


----------



## ZZ-II

the design from Concorde World II looks magnificent, very modern


----------



## riasbaixas

Shanghai is not only Lujiazui


----------



## staff

z0rg said:


> Here:
> http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/viewthread.php?tid=78018&extra=page=1


Hehe, actually I found out that the picture was taken by a guy I know (he has started to put watermarks in his pictures from now on).


----------



## kix111

photographers should always put watermarks on their works

so other people who put the pictures on other forums dont have to copy n paste their name


----------



## Joel que

wanted icture of DongHai plaza.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Were posted above! 

http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/3692/puxi11fh1.jpg


----------



## kix111

riasbaixas said:


> Shanghai is not only Lujiazui


sadly most people think shanghai = lujiazui

puxi (the other side) has denser skyscrapers and is more developed, in fact shanghai has more than 4 CBDs


----------



## hankowdude

shanghai is amazing,it makes other major cities in china(except HK) look like provincial cities,i ve only been to shanghai twice,it's really developping at a stunning speed,the second time i went there,it had already appeared different from what i remembered on my first trip there,a great number of high rise apartment buildings had been built during the 6 months' interval,i believe it won't take long before it becomes the largest city in china(this time ,HK is included),and BTW ,zorg,where are you from?i ve seen threads you posted about Wuhan,and i could see you have some affection to it,so i was wondering.


----------



## z0rg

^^ I am from Spain


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

z0rg said:


> ^^ I am from Spain


ok but u r a chinese people or spanish people?? you look a chinese picture? :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

his avatar is not a pic from him ^^


----------



## Þróndeimr

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> ok but u r a chinese people or spanish people?? you look a chinese picture? :lol:


I think he is very much Spanish living in Spain! 

And omg, i wish i was standing where that whisky took thos pics from Kerry Center Phase 2. :drool:


----------



## z0rg

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> ok but u r a chinese people or spanish people?? you look a chinese picture? :lol:


I'm 100% Spanish 

Maybe a little egg, that's all  (egg <-> banana)


----------



## z0rg

Expo starts to build Performance Pavilion










Shanghai Vice Mayor Yang Xiong and Shanghai Party Publicity Department Chief Wang Zhongwei press the start-up button

World Expo Shanghai organisers today announced the start of construction on the Expo Performance Center.

It is located in the southeast of the Expo site.

Shanghai Vice Mayor Yang Xiong and Shanghai Party Publicity Department Chief Wang Zhongwei pressed the start-up button.

The Performance Center is one of the four most important permanent pavilions in Expo site. The other three are the China Pavilion, the Theme Pavilion, and the Expo center.

In the shape of a flying-saucer, the center was designed according to the 3R principle�Creduce, reuse and recycle.

It holds 18,000 audiences at most and can change its capability and three-dimensional stage design according to performance, which is the first time that China applied such technology.

The design of the Performance Center was selected among 27 submissions around world.

During the Expo 2010, the center will open around the clock to provide the stage for art shows and entertainment activities. 

http://en.expo2010china.com/expo/expoenglish/news/sen/userobject1ai48201.html


----------



## Hed_Kandi

z0rg said:


> Expo starts to build Performance Pavilion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai Vice Mayor Yang Xiong and Shanghai Party Publicity Department Chief Wang Zhongwei press the start-up button
> 
> World Expo Shanghai organisers today announced the start of construction on the Expo Performance Center.
> 
> It is located in the southeast of the Expo site.
> 
> Shanghai Vice Mayor Yang Xiong and Shanghai Party Publicity Department Chief Wang Zhongwei pressed the start-up button.
> 
> The Performance Center is one of the four most important permanent pavilions in Expo site. The other three are the China Pavilion, the Theme Pavilion, and the Expo center.
> 
> In the shape of a flying-saucer, the center was designed according to the 3R principle�Creduce, reuse and recycle.
> 
> It holds 18,000 audiences at most and can change its capability and three-dimensional stage design according to performance, which is the first time that China applied such technology.
> 
> The design of the Performance Center was selected among 27 submissions around world.
> 
> During the Expo 2010, the center will open around the clock to provide the stage for art shows and entertainment activities.
> 
> http://en.expo2010china.com/expo/expoenglish/news/sen/userobject1ai48201.html




That incredible. Who's the architect ?


----------



## Þróndeimr

Awesome, looks like some UFO from Independence Day! 

But they better start the construction if they want to be done by Expo 2010.


----------



## ZZ-II

Qazaq said:


> Awesome, looks like some UFO from Independence Day!


^^, thought the same when is saw it


----------



## Chad

z0rg said:


> Expo starts to build Performance Pavilion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai Vice Mayor Yang Xiong and Shanghai Party Publicity Department Chief Wang Zhongwei press the start-up button
> 
> World Expo Shanghai organisers today announced the start of construction on the Expo Performance Center.
> 
> It is located in the southeast of the Expo site.
> 
> Shanghai Vice Mayor Yang Xiong and Shanghai Party Publicity Department Chief Wang Zhongwei pressed the start-up button.
> 
> The Performance Center is one of the four most important permanent pavilions in Expo site. The other three are the China Pavilion, the Theme Pavilion, and the Expo center.
> 
> In the shape of a flying-saucer, the center was designed according to the 3R principle?Creduce, reuse and recycle.
> 
> It holds 18,000 audiences at most and can change its capability and three-dimensional stage design according to performance, which is the first time that China applied such technology.
> 
> The design of the Performance Center was selected among 27 submissions around world.
> 
> During the Expo 2010, the center will open around the clock to provide the stage for art shows and entertainment activities.
> 
> http://en.expo2010china.com/expo/expoenglish/news/sen/userobject1ai48201.html


Looks more like Louves, by Nouvel in Abu Dhabi


----------



## skycity007

the Shanghai Transrapid City Video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwDCuQLNUAk


----------



## snow is red

Hed_Kandi said:


> That incredible. Who's the architect ?


Shanghai Xian Dai Architectural Design Group


----------



## kozi

http://www.xd-ad.com.cn/


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Qazaq said:


> Awesome, looks like some UFO from Independence Day!
> 
> But they better start the construction if they want to be done by Expo 2010.


Yes!! future! UFO can.... welcome to shanghai on 2010 Oct 1st!! "Independence Day"


----------



## riasbaixas

I'll be there again 


Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## Ithaqua

The People's Building (Proposed) design is spectacular. :banana::banana:


----------



## mbuildings

very nice


----------



## z0rg

Canada Pavilion for World Expo


----------



## z0rg

Great Wall Mansion, 180m, 44 floors; Putuo district. Close to Cao Yang Lu station/ 曹阳路站.Don't know the exact location. According to the press, it should be finished by december 2008.


----------



## z0rg

^^
Jan 22, by lxb1031.


----------



## big-dog

z0rg said:


> Canada Pavilion for World Expo


*Which design do you like best?*

Canada









China - "Crown of the orient"









Nepal - "Katmandu story"









Netherland - "Street of happiness"









UAE


















Spain









Luxemburg - "Green heart of Europe"









Switzerland - "Future world"









UK - "a Pavilion of Ideas"


----------



## xXFallenXx

Does the US have one yet?

btw, i like Canada, UAE, or the UK's the best.
I think the UK's.


----------



## big-dog

^^ not yet. most structures will start to build next year so they still have time. I like the Switzerland one best though I don't know what it is


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Þróndeimr

^ Polish pavilion is also great!


----------



## ZZ-II

UK is my favourite. it's only a pity that there's no design from germany


----------



## snow is red




----------



## Whiteeclipse

What will happen to all the pavilions after the EXPO, will they be used as offices?


----------



## davee08

in past expos these buildings are just temporary as they are built by private companies purely for the expo its what they decided to do will have bearing on what will happen to it but hopefully it will get reused as offices as the designs are out of this world


----------



## teddybear

^Imagine using the one by Swiss as office which looks like a playground


----------



## Manila-X

The UK one is very interesting since it doesn't show any British elements in it


----------



## snow is red

*Planned skyscraper to dwarf Pudong giants*


BEIJING, Feb. 18 -- A project to build the tallest building in Shanghai is likely to break ground within the year and be topped off in 2010, dwarfing both the 492-meter-tall Shanghai World Financial Center and the 421-meter-tall Jin Mao Tower.

The project has been endorsed by the city reform and development commission, according to a recent posting at the municipal government Website. 

A project company with a registered capital of 5.4 billion yuan (US$752 million) was approved by the city industrial and commercial administration at the end of last year, an insider said. 

Documents from the administration showed the company is 45 percent owned by the Shanghai Chengtou Corp, a municipal government-backed conglomerate investing in city-infrastructure construction; 51 percent owned by the Shanghai Stock Exchange-listed Lujiazui Finance and Trade Zone Development Co Ltd; and four percent owned by the Shanghai Construction Group, one of the country's largest construction contractors. 


The skyscraper will be constructed on a 20,300-square-meter plot of land known as Z3-2, which has been used as a golf practice course for the past decade. 

The new skyscraper will stand to the south of Jin Mao Tower and to the west of Shanghai World Financial Center. 

According to local media reports, the project company has yet to decide on the building's design. Only one thing is for sure: It will be higher than its two neighbors. 

Two international architecture firms, Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP (SOM) and Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, have reportedly submitted designs for the project in a bidding process organized by the city government. 

On SOM's Website, the project is named Shanghai Center. It says the tower will have a height of 580 meters - 88 meters higher than the Shanghai World Financial Center. 

SOM's design was highly publicized by local media after the firm posted an artist's impression on its Website, but the insider said it had failed the preliminary selection process. 

The project is still listed on SOM's Website, but the plans could no longer be found there yesterday. 

Back in 2005, Lujiazui Finance and Trade Zone Development Co put the land up for public bidding. Property giants including Hutchison Whampoa and Sun Hung Kai Properties were invited to build an office building, hotel or shopping facility on the plot. Months later, bidding was suddenly called off as Lujiazui announced that the government had adjusted its plans and would now reserve the land for other uses.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2008-02/18/content_7620957_1.htm


----------



## z0rg

Shanghai International Finance Center









Posted by 孔雀 on Feb 17


















21st Century Mansion









Posted by 孔雀 on Feb 17


----------



## davee08

century mansion seems a tad slow nonetheless it'll be a great boxy look thx for updates zorg


----------



## z0rg

Some projects in Shanghai from Gensler website. No info about Gensler's monster proposal for Shanghai Center, btw.

BM Tower, 52 floors. If I'm not wrong, the press announced that it would be "above 200m" when they started it. It's being built next to Shanghai Railway Station. Foundation works are taking forever though.









Shanghai Shipyard [redevelopment]. The "portal" twins are supposed to be u/c already. They have 48-50 floors, probably above 200m. The other twins behind should be above 220m.









21st Century Mansion, rising at last. 220m, 50 floors.


----------



## xiaoluis

^^ Great!!!!!


----------



## Joel que

with these skyscraper going up, Shanghai may needed 4~5 nuclear power to light up the city.
coal will be environmental disaster.


----------



## ZZ-II

the skyline of pudong will be awesome in the near future!!!


----------



## Ithaqua

>


Awesome renders. Thanks.


----------



## staff

z0rg,

4x48 eh? That's quite the disappointment if true. I don't live anywhere close to Xujiahui anymore but I'll see if I can get my ass out there some time.


----------



## XiaoBai

z0rg said:


> ^^ Good, can't wait to see the posters that mr Xiao Bai felt lazy to take pics of, heh.


Bleh, they're just posters. I'd rather photograph the building itself!


----------



## XiaoBai

staff said:


> z0rg,
> 
> 4x48 eh? That's quite the disappointment if true. I don't live anywhere close to Xujiahui anymore but I'll see if I can get my ass out there some time.


You could pay me a visit...lazy boy!


----------



## staff

True that.  Do you still live in the same place at Xujiahui Gongyuan?

Who are you calling lazy?


----------



## XiaoBai

^
Yeah, same place.


----------



## whoami

davieb55 said:


> I think the two buildings above are a Conrad Hotel and a Jumeirah Hotel. They are located across the road from Xintiandi.


right! also known as TPQ lot 107 and lot 108


----------



## staff

z0rg, the rendering you have been waiting for:











It's weird, because the renderings of this site aren't located near the plot at all, but several blocks away surrounding another plot where two condos are under construction.

No info regarding exact heights unfortunately, so I guess we have to trust the Shanghai Daily numbers for now.


----------



## z0rg

It is... perfect? Thanks a lot, staff


----------



## Hed_Kandi

staff said:


>


:eek2:

INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## z0rg

Oh, wow, wow, wow!!! I swear I wanted tell staff to pay a visit to BM Plaza site (200m, 50 floors, Gensler) the other day, but I thought I might be going too far with so many requests. Especially since this one had been on hold for one or two years till the last time I saw images of it (July 2007 when I walked around the area). Now just LOOK AT THIS. July 11 by neufcent9, from flickr.


----------



## staff

^^
Didn't I write earlier that it has risen at a rapid speed lately? 
I will go there some day!


----------



## kix111

since staff is doing a lot of work, i will try to do some too, at least before i leave shanghai

i will try to take some photos of the buildings u/c in pudong area (down century ave) XD


----------



## z0rg

^^ Don't miss Century Metropolis, please.


----------



## kix111

yes yes ~~~~

err is that the one thats going to be the biggest shopping mall?


----------



## staff

z0rg,
Apart from BM Plaza I saw another kind of big one u/c near the train station (on Changshou Lu I think). Do you know which one it is? 
I'm gonna check it out next week anyway...


----------



## z0rg

^^ No idea. Well, I know Albani Oasis Garden (260m) is somewhere in Zhabei and supposed to be u/c. But I've NEVER seen an update of this one.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y162/cityz/Urban/AlbanyOasisGarden1.jpg


----------



## kix111

i took some photos with my cellphone, i cant upload them now coz i have already packed up,,leaving shanghai tomorrow =(


----------



## z0rg

Nanjing Dong Lu 163th project, by Suning Group.


----------



## staff

Some info about Pudong Kerry Centre by Kerry Props.

Architects are KPF and Aedas, and projected completion is set to mid-2010.



> Shanghai Pudong Kerry Centre
> 
> 
> Usage: Hotel/Serviced Apartments/Commercial/Office
> Site Area: Approx. 634,000 sq.ft.
> GFA: Approx. 2.47 million sq.ft.
> Status: Project planning
> Expected Completion: 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building Name: Shanghai Pudong Kerry Centre
> Enquiry Phone and Contact:
> Tel : (8621) 6317 8008 Fax: (8621) 6317 8870
> Shanghai Pudong Kerry City Properties Co., Ltd.
> c/o Kerry Properties Development Management (Shanghai) Co., Ltd.
> 5/F, Tower 1, Kerry Everbright City, 218 Tian Mu Road West, Shanghai



...and from Shangri-La Hotels which will operate one of its future four Shanghai hotels in this building.



> Shangri-La's Kerry Centre Hotel, Pudong Shanghai Will Open Mid-2010
> 9 Nov 2007
> 
> Updated: June 2008
> 
> Shangri-La Hotels and Resorts, Asia Pacific's leading luxury hotel group, *will open Shangri-La's Kerry Centre Hotel, Pudong Shanghai in mid-2010*. This will be the group’s second Shanghai hotel in addition to the Pudong Shangri-La, Shanghai.
> 
> *Designed by US-based Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates PC and Hong Kong-based Aedas Ltd, the 574-room hotel will be located in the Kerry Centre, Pudong Shanghai, a 230,000-square-metre multi-purpose complex that will include serviced apartments, a retail mall and an office tower. * It is a 30-minute drive from Pudong International Airport and a 15-minute drive to the World Expo site. The city’s underground subway Route No. 7 terminal station is being built adjacent to the new centre.
> 
> Contemporary styled and featuring Century Park views, the hotel's guestrooms will measure a minimum of 42 square metres. The five floors of Horizon Club accommodation, Shangri-La’s exclusive retreat for discerning travellers, will offer a host of special amenities and privileges, including the Horizon Club lounge for daily breakfast and cocktails, meeting rooms, and express check-in and check-out services.
> 
> Dining and entertainment options will include an all-day café, a Chinese restaurant, a speciality restaurant and a lobby lounge.
> 
> The hotel will feature a 6,000-square-metre recreational “mega sports club.” Occupying two floors, the sports club will include a gym, a swimming pool, tennis and badminton courts, a yoga studio, a lounge and juice bar. A 600-square-metre “adventure zone” will be a play fantasy come true for children. The club will also provide outdoor areas for team building and exercise.
> 
> Meeting and banqueting facilities will include a 2,400-square-metre grand ballroom and a 1,200-square-metre junior ballroom, which can be connected to create one space, with a large pre-function area.
> 
> A business, conference and office centre will provide secretarial support, courier services, copy shop, travel desk, workstations, meeting rooms and conference facilities in addition to serviced offices for short and long term rental.
> 
> Hong Kong-based Shangri-La Hotels and Resorts, Asia Pacific’s leading luxury hotel group, currently owns and/or manages 55 hotels under the deluxe Shangri-La and mid-market Traders brands, with a rooms inventory of over 28,000. The group has over 50 projects under development in Austria, Canada, mainland China, France, India, Japan, Macau, Maldives, Philippines, Qatar, Seychelles, Taiwan, Thailand, United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom and the United States. For more information and reservations, please contact a travel professional or access the website at www.shangri-la.com.


----------



## richardrli

This city is going insane with development! (Not that it's a bad thing)


----------



## kix111

updates:

CGGC building





what building is this?????????



this is finished......



and what are they doing there?


----------



## oliver999

any news about "人" hotel? that should be a landmark of shanghai.


----------



## staff

^^
I think that project is scrapped, unfortunately. 


Some updates (July 21st);

130 Building, close to the train station;





















Cladding has started on the BM Plaza (looks similar to the Wheelock Sq. cladding);













Yunian International Commerce Tower (better translation anyone?) next to the BM Plaza plot;


----------



## staff

Some new ones for you guys (pics taken July 22nd)...


This is what's going up on Huaihai Zhong Lu (Near Shanxi Nan Lu) where the old Silk Market was situated. 









The tallest looks like it's going to be about 40 stories or taller, over 200m?

Site today,










Anyone got more specific info? No numbers at the information boars surrounding the plot.


----------



## staff

The area on and around Sichuan (North) Road close to the North Bund area is booming like crazy. Four pretty tall towers are under construction very close to each other along this road.


Furthest south is the CITIC Plaza, 240m, 47fl;






























The next tower is the Shanghai International Capital Plaza (no height info);





















Next one is the Rose Plaza;





















The "last one" (as far as I went today, that is) is a tower that I don't know the name of. 










That's all for today. kay:


----------



## wwwdbwww

thanks for sharing!!!!!!!! the last project is "Jia Jie International". [佳捷国际]
By a Zhejiang company.


----------



## wwwdbwww

north sichuan road is booming now ;-)


----------



## z0rg

Great updates, staff and kix111. I wish we had more regular updates of Shanghai second tier projects over here, or at least at ss.cn!


----------



## staff

Jia Jie International Tower, July 23;


----------



## staff

CITIC Pacific's plans for the metro station (line 10), a joint venture with Shanghai Shentong Metro Assets Management Co Ltd, in the middle of Shanghai's newest CBD around Sichuan Road.

Site area of approximately 13,300 sq.m.

Total GFA of approximately 53,000 sq.m.

Proposed composite development comprising office and retail properties























Another development is planned just next to the metro station project;


> *No. 10, Hainan Road, Hongkou District, Shanghai, PRC*
> 
> 
> On the eastern side of Sichuan Bei Lu Station Project Site.
> 
> Site area of approximately 16,400 sq.m.
> 
> Total GFA of approximately 66,000 sq.m.
> 
> Proposed composite development comprising office and retail space
> 
> Design in progress


----------



## staff

Rendering (already posted before by z0rg I think) of CITIC Pacific's new development in Lujiazui, and some info.














> Lu Jia Zui New Financial District Project
> Pudong District, Shanghai, PRC
> 
> 
> 
> Joint venture development with the China State Shipbuilding Corporation
> 
> Comprise of three phases with total site area approximates to 251,400 sq.m.
> 
> Abutting Huangpu River, the site situates at the Lu Jia Zui new financial district. Unique golden area in terms of location and transportation in the CBD
> 
> Proposed office, retail, hotel, service apartments and residential development
> 
> Construction of Phase 1 in progress with completions expected in 2010


----------



## staff

Not sure if this has been posted before, but some info about Shanghai Culture Plaza which is under construction on Shanxi Nan Lu / Yongjia Lu;

Crappy Google translation


> *Project Profile*
> Project: Cultural Square conversion
> Construction type: Sports, culture, education building
> Completion date: 2006 [wrong, it is still u/c]
> Building Area: 70,000 m2
> Construction units: Shanghai Culture Square Co., Ltd.
> 
> Cultural Square in the Old City in Luwan District of Shanghai Xuhui District and at the junction, the base from Shaanxi South Road, Fuxing Road, Yongjia Road, from a Wai Maoming Road, covers an area of 50,004 1,000 square meters. Shanghai Cultural Plaza was once a large-scale theatrical performances of all kinds of places. Base elegant surroundings, pleasant, with a touch of flavour of life and culture, Shanghai is a rare cultural and artistic history of deposition and symbolic significance of the region.
> However, due to market evolution and urban development, cultural performances feature the growing degradation, is now into the town centre flower distribution center.
> 
> Cultural Plaza renovation project on city planning and cultural functions defined as an open green space, "mainly to the green, green light," is the keynote of the implementation of this project and starting point of its objectives in this area is to create a delicate, elegant, culture Rich set of music, art, green spaces, leisure function as one of the urban oasis.
> 
> Design of the programme in the entire land is divided into two regions, north of the city-region as a venue for cultural activities, arts and culture around the square to be organized and keep building and construction group into a unified group, the Southern District of green leisure park , Occupied most of the land base, fully embodies the "green-based" planning purposes.
> Base designed to surround three sides by trees, so that all kinds of construction with the surrounding formation of a clear green borders, isolation of the city's hustle and bustle through the bushes, logs and transparent platform to the roof with Cuoluoyouzhi, in the woods to limit A variety of colorful outdoor space. Orderly arrangement of the woods in a variety of leisure function of the landscape structures, such as restaurants, bars, tearooms, which guide the tourists Read. Retain the original building can be used as a flower market and form another centre, such as music schools or music Expo.
> 
> Centre such as a slope full of greenery, including the artificial green land, gardens and Cuola level of the platform, the original Mu Yi guide people to enjoy the sun bath, a separate platform provides open and Jingsiyu place in the dark, these Facilities can hold outdoor activities as a spectator stand.
> Music Theatre through a sink-Town Plaza for the connection points, all in the underground layer.下沉式广场urban space as a combination of theatre and music, the layout of the art boutiques, florists, cultural and leisure shops, urban culture reflects the combination of art and music.
> 
> Music Theatre Lvyin a roof designed to cover the surface, like a row of green waves, known as the wave music, tapping the coast of Shanghai City, a resonant sound and stirred Duoduo spray, called the city of waves. Waves and waves Xiangrong, reflects the cultural exchanges between different cities, all kinds of resonance The Sound of Music, played by the Voice of Shanghai.
> 
> Arrangement on the ground floor of a concert hall, theatre, including two (to accommodate 800 and 200), one into the hall, the stage and private dining rooms seats, visitors can enter into下沉式广场Office. Grand Theater for the multi-function hall in the design, can carry out musical, opera performances, but also a screening of the film, from a large stage and performing towers, Taiwan and the two sides formed a band seats. Little Theater for chamber music and speeches, and good support in the theater.


Renderings;


----------



## staff

Renderings of Jiajie International Plaza (嘉杰国际广场)




















And the latest update, July 23.


----------



## kix111

awesome work staff~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## big-dog

whoami said:


> z0rg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hantang Jumeirah Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe one is TPQ107 and the other is TPQ 108
> 
> 
> 
> 7.21 - 7.23 by Fredzhang, beijingupdates.com
Click to expand...


----------



## staff

Love those buildings...


----------



## staff

Two more renderings of Gensler's Shanghai Shipyard project;


----------



## ILoveSantiagoCity

me gustaria ser chino :B 
estan geniales esos proyectos


----------



## z0rg

staff said:


>


Since the concave twins are 208m, the second twin project right behind these should be around 230m. Notice that they are as tall as the roof height of the Bank of Shanghai Headquarters (230m).


----------



## staff

z0rg,
Do you now if this is a pure masterplan or if Gensler are responsible for the individual designs of the towers as well?


----------



## z0rg

^^ Not sure, maybe.


----------



## YelloPerilo

staff said:


> Some new ones for you guys (pics taken July 22nd)...
> 
> 
> This is what's going up on Huaihai Zhong Lu (Near Shanxi Nan Lu) where the old Silk Market was situated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tallest looks like it's going to be about 40 stories or taller, over 200m?
> 
> Site today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got more specific info? No numbers at the information boars surrounding the plot.


This is ShAAnxi Nanlu/ Huaihai Lu, not to be mistaken with ShAnxi Lu, which is somewhere else.


----------



## staff

陕西南路。


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

I know, my appartment is not far from Yongjia Lu/ Shaanxi Nanlu.


----------



## staff

We're almost neighbours then (Fuxing Zhong Lu / Ruijin Er Lu).


----------



## z0rg

Global Financial Building almost finished. By bbkong2008


----------



## YelloPerilo

staff said:


> We're almost neighbours then (Fuxing Zhong Lu / Ruijin Er Lu).


Cool, you are just two streets away from my place. Lets have some beers when I'm in town again.


----------



## staff

^^
Unfortunately I'm leaving Shanghai in two weeks or so. Next time. 


Gensler's 21th Century Mansion, July 29th;










Cladding going up...


----------



## staff

The 208,25m tall China Merchants Bank Tower (RMJM Architects) at plots B3-2 and B3-4 (right, z0rg? ).


July 29th,


Rendering:











The plot is right behind the fence (IFC in the background);











Link to the environmental report with lots of info and figures


----------



## XiaoBai

Rockin' stuff, Staff!

Here's a four for one--IFC, SWFC, Global Financial and 21st Century Mansion (might require the application of your "Where's Waldo" skills). July 28th:


----------



## staff

That's a brilliant shot!


----------



## staff

Model of the Tai Ping Qiao Redevelopment area, including the (redesigned) supertall;


----------



## staff

Not sure if this 170m tall SOM project has been mentioned yet. Location is on Shiji Dadao on the corner of Fu Shan Lu (4-5 blocks south of SWFC/21th CM). Good to see that the CBD is growing outwards with good designs.


*Shanghai Grand Center*

Completion Year: Ongoing
Site Area: 9,786 m2
Project Area: 100,787 m2
Building Height: 170 m
Number of Stories: 41



































































Should be around 10 floors now according to z0rg.


----------



## kix111

oh man everyone should appreciate staff's hardwork,.,,,you know how hot it is in shanghai??

thanks staff! great photos


----------



## buildmilehightower

[/


----------



## staff

^^
That photo should go in the SWFC thread (it seems at least 4-5 days old too).


Anyway, some news for today. I'll start with the Taiping Financial Building (太平金融大厦), 41 stories, not sure about the height. This RMB2,4 billion project is under construction at plot X3-3 in Lujiazui, next to *Global Finance Tower* (which is the official name for "GFB" btw.).

Link with more info 


Rendering;












July 31st;


----------



## oliver999

i appreciate your work very much, staff.


----------



## staff

^^
It's my pleasure, mate.


----------



## kix111

from dk111li, http://sh.focus.cn/photoshow/10620/976170.html

shanghai expo site :O


----------



## staff

It's so massive!


----------



## theworldshallcry

Good grief, that is huge. Shanghai is reminding Dubai not to get too full of themselves.


----------



## Joel que

despite the massive construction boom in Shanghai, the city itself,more or less resemble San Paolo and seoul than dubai or new york.


----------



## jacks

...except that SP and Seoul barely poke above 200m whereas Shanghai already has around 50 towers of that height.


----------



## staff

The Shanghai Cruise Terminal has a website at http://www.sipgcruiseterminal.com/index.htm. It shows a new (?) rendering of the old proposal on the front page - probably because the website hasn't been updated in a while, I guess.
We might see some updates there though in the future.


----------



## staff

Some stuff is happening at the Nanjing Xi Lu 1788 plot. I don't know what though, since there are no signs or renderings around the plot at all.











This is the last rendering we have of the project. Not sure if this is what's being built though.









Thanks to z0rg


----------



## XiaoBai

^
I checked online, no renderings, but it's supposed to be a 130 meter tower. That's all I have.


----------



## staff

130? That's a bit of a disappointment...


----------



## staff

Some stuff is going on at the south Jing An Kerry Centre plot (the lower(?) tower to the right in the rendering below, if I understand it correctly) - facing Yan'An Rd;











Rendering (click for 2694 x 3294 resolution);





The north, Nanjing Xi Lu facing plot is still a big chaos of nothing.











The site is also surrounded by Jing An Kerry Centre-, Shangri-La Kerry Centre- and Kerry Properties signs.


----------



## wwwdbwww

Nice photos and updates, Staff!
Shanghai is so beautiful in your camera!


----------



## staff

August 5, Global Finance Tower in the center of the photo.


----------



## z0rg

Great, staff. Seems like Jingan skyline will change a lot in the coming years.


----------



## staff

It will indeed.

So will the Luwan skyline as well it seems. Across from the Golden Magnolia Plaza there's a huge construction site where a big metro hub is being built, as well as an office tower (that I saw a rendering of, but didn't photograph it - you got a render, z0rg?).











The site is at Xujiahui Lu/Ruijin Er Lu/Taikang Lu.


----------



## z0rg

^^ No idea man, maybe the masterplan renders of Xintiandi area could help.


----------



## staff

This is the location of the site, for those who are interested.


----------



## staff

The Weihai Lu redevelopment project site (click here for location):


----------



## wwwdbwww

staff said:


> The Weihai Lu redevelopment project site (click here for location):


:banana:

Perfect shot!!!!!!!

The place is nice, also ;-)


----------



## The_BigGeo

I think this picture looks sad...they're destroying historic European-style houses to build monstrosities of skyscrapers. Why don't they just renovate some old buildings and make them useful instead of tearing them down and build new ones?:>dunno:hno:hno:


----------



## staff

^^
Oh god no! Destroying *European* style houses to build *Chinese* ones? It's clearly the end of the world!

Nevermind, haha.


----------



## wwwdbwww

Hi staff,
I guess these old buildings will be removed eventually. Please see the project design. They will build two skyscrapers and two lowrises. There seems to be no space for those old buildings.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Wow, that's an absolutely stunning find! Please feel free (and very welcomed) to post info about any other relevant project in Shanghai, dear wwwdbwww.


----------



## z0rg

China Film Museum to be started. I almost had forgotten about this project.

中国电影博物馆在上海动工
　上海是中国电影的发祥地，昨日，笔者从上海工业旅游促进中心获悉，上海将出现一座国内规模最大的电影博物馆——中国电影博物馆。据悉，该博物馆投资9亿元，总建筑面积超过10万平方米，12层高的主楼内将设置展厅、数码影院和互动体验区。

　　据了解，这座上海电影博物馆由上海电影制片厂在漕溪北路595号投建，目前，项目已经进入环评公示阶段，按计划，今年底工程将正式启动，至2010年前后可正式完工。届时，馆内将展出反映上海电影百年历史的老照片和老电影，并提供“展示中心”和“电影主题街”等齐全而新颖的服务项目，总建筑面积将达到10万余平方米，成为国内规模最大的电影博物馆。

　　电影博物馆主楼共12层，高度55.5米，低区将设置电影艺术陈列展示区，高区将设置电影制作技术展示区。博物馆还将建设两幢辅楼，作为电影艺术教育培训区和电影纪念品展览厅。在地下层部分，电影博物馆还将设置电影放映区和影视作品交流区。

Google translator

China Film Museum to start in Shanghai
Shanghai is the birthplace of Chinese film, yesterday, the author from the Shanghai Industrial Tourism Promotion Center was informed that Shanghai will appear one of the largest film museum - China Film Museum. According to reports, the Museum invested 900 million yuan, the total construction area of over 100,000 square meters, the 12-storey main building will be set up within the exhibition hall, digital cinema and interactive experience areas.

It is understood that this film museum in Shanghai by the Shanghai Film Studio, 595 voted in Caoxibeilu built, at present, the project has entered the stage of the EIA publicity, according to plan, this project will be officially launched, to be formally before and after 2010 Completion. By then, the Library will be on display reflect the Shanghai Film 100-year-old old photos and old movies, and the "Exhibition Center" and "movie themes Street" complete and innovative services, a total construction area will reach 10 million square meters. Become the largest film museum.

Film Museum a total of 12-storey main building, 55.5 meters high and low areas will be set up on display in film arts exhibition area, high-zone will be set up film production technology exhibition area. Museum will also build two auxiliary buildings, as the film arts education and training areas and the Exhibition Gallery of film souvenirs. In the basement of the Film Museum will also set up film and video works of the exchange zone area.


----------



## staff

This was posted on ss.cn too;

*
XUJIAHUI CITY CENTER AND SURROUNDING AREAS URBAN DESIGN AND PLANNING PROJECT, Shanghai, PRC*










Xujiahui is at a point halfway between an old city and a new city. It is made up of a patchwork of separate and distinct areas, such as a cluster of historical buildings, the Shanghai Sports City, the Design and Decoration Center, the Universities, the Medical Centers, and the Shopping around Xujiahui Square. This patchwork is further characterized by the lack of balance between the rapid growth and the quality of urban spaces. The future Xujiahui should hellp establish a new balance that would maintain certain existing elements and variety offered by the patchwork, while new elements would be created and overlapped to produce a new dynamic development.

While there is great potential, we also recognize that some problems have developed as a by-product of the great speed at which Xujiahui has developed. With the high densities produced by the development of the district in the last 10 years and the increased use of cars, traffic has become a serious problem for the fluid-functioning of the district. Traffic congestion, overlap of conflicting traffic functions, and parking problems are some symptoms. However, we consider that one of the major problems in Xujiahui is not traffic but the general lack in both the quantity and quality of pedestrian and public spaces.

Our project envisions Xujiahui as a green cultural district where museums, new public spaces, entertainment centers, cultural institutions, and hotels are organized as a network. Our Vision, based on some of the wonderful qualities of the district and on the city’s tradition and past, guides our plan as the road that should lead to its future. The various types of green will not only beautify the city and create pedestrian friendly spaces, they will also serve to bring sustainability to the city. Our project transforms the district into an International Urban Center, where the present centralized retail activities will be balanced and enriched by a cultural network of institutions and places as well as by a new Business Center.



*Xujiahui square*











The Xujiahui Square is the most prominent space in the Xujiahui area, and as such, it embodies the identity of the district. It needs to become a symbolic space rich in character and activity. At present, both cars and pedestrians are plagued by a poor circulation system: heavy traffic congestion is accompanied by a set of complicated pedestrian links between the five corners that frame the intersection. This new Xujiahui Square will be framed on the northeast side by a semi-elliptical water basin with a fountain pedestrian bridge which crosses over Zhaojiabang Road, and on the northwest side by a large fountain shooting up to 40 meters into the air. The space around the fountain and underneath the bridge will have outdoor cafes where people can gather and rest.



*Xujiahui film city*



















The Film City is defined by programs related to a variety of film related activities: A School of Film or Film Production companies and their related businesses including a Cinematheque, a Film Museum, and a Film Center. This building consists of a glass envelope that encloses a group of old existing film studios, the new Museum of Film and a number of other related functions. It’s glass-clad envelope will also provide a large interior public space. It is framed by two towers forming an urban gate along Caoxi Road. These two towers are framed by a wall of lower residential and office buildings. Linked by several bridges across the road, they will contain a new luxury hotel, with conference facilities, a gymnasium, restaurants and cafes.



*Xujiahui sports city*











The Shanghai Sports City can become a citywide sports area serving residents throughout Shanghai. Our plan proposes a new major park that includes public and private facilities. The basic concept is to replace the present landscape that is mostly paving with a new green topography. This new topography is created by an undulating landscape of low hills, under which are placed a variety of sports and commercial activities, surrounding the existing main stadiums and gymnasiums. A 70 meter x 650 meter linear strip framing the north-east side of the park lies under a blanket of green and will include several private facilities that will offer an array of sports activities.



*Xujiahui business district*











The proposed New Business Center will be located to the west of the Xujiahui City Center. One of the main concepts for this plan is to breakdown the scale of the super blocks by overlapping a grid sized to accommodate the footprint of a large tower. Our plan also allows for smaller footprints to create a scale more related to the pedestrian. This provides space for green areas of different sizes to punctuate the plan. Larger gardens surrounded with shops and restaurants can also provide a focus to the office area. We propose multiple building scales and programs (both commercial and apartment hotels) in order to create a 7 day/24 hour district. Finally, we propose the development of a major skyscraper.

http://www.ag-architects.com/
* The tower showed in the last render is the "Infinite Tower", unknown status, height and floors. This part of the master plan is why I decided to post the thread in this subforum.


----------



## staff

Xujiahui centre in 1990! I love these pics of old Shanghai.


----------



## z0rg

Final design of Nanjing Xi Lu 1788, 45 floors, 220m~









http://www.nw1788.com/


----------



## staff

Nice. It reminds me a bit of the CITIC Plaza on Sichuan Beilu.


----------



## kix111

zorg, can you do a sum up on all the 200+m in proposal / construction in puxi area? there just seems to have tons of those unknown projects ><

thanks~


----------



## Jim856796

This is the Park Hotel Shanghai. It was the tallest building in Shanghai for 5 decades. There is a chance that the structure will be restored and upgraded to its former status as the Shanghai government is very supportive of architectural conservation. In the process, all of the guestrooms in the hotel need complete restoration.


----------



## z0rg

According to these articles, Nanjing Xi Lu 1788 project has 59 floors above ground level. Should be 240m+.
http://finance.sina.com.cn/china/dfjj/20080807/23595179436.shtml
http://portal.buildbook.com.cn/news...n/2008/88/08881529EKADB1GGCAF7IH89DG15_3.html
http://www.jiatx.com/designer/2008-08-11/10074934.htm


----------



## staff

A bit late, but better than never I guess.


Great Wall Building, Aug 9 - cladding is almost at the top now;












Large size future metro map also found at the Chang Cheng Da Sha site;


----------



## XiaoBai

^
Nice shot. I still have yet to make it over there and check out its project--same with the BM (hehehehehe "BM") building.


----------



## z0rg

200m+ table updated


----------



## ZZ-II

over 60 200m+ towers, absolutely gigantic!


----------



## skytrax

Wooooow China is realy turnning into a powerful country.


----------



## jacks

Thanks for the summary, Zorg!
Is the White Magnolia (#6) the current name of the mythical North Bund Tower?


----------



## staff

^^
Correct.


----------



## jacks

Look at all the dates! It's hard to believe the King Tower out at Jinqiao was Shanghai's tallest just 10 years ago. I doubt anyone visiting these days would even notice it exists.


----------



## staff

iBing (?) Business Building (not sure about the name), by ECADI;


----------



## staff

Some digging by z0rg and myself lead to this;


South Bund Plan / 上海南外滩规划
Été Lee Architects;


----------



## staff

iBing (?) Business Building (not sure about the name), by ECADI;


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Beautiful!


----------



## staff

Here are SOM's skybridges that currently make all of Lujiazui a big construction site at street level.


----------



## z0rg

Some pics by 841120tss

GFB almost finished









Ping An Tower


----------



## z0rg

^^ Found something about this one.

*Huai Hai Zhong Road Project (Joint venture)*

The project is on Huai Hai Zhong Road spanning Luwan and Xuhui districts in the heart of the business, commercial and retail zone in Puxi. It already has a number of major office buildings and modern shopping centres, making the area a favourable site for malls, offices and up-market residences. The project will have an eight-storey shopping mall plus basement and car park, two 28- and 32-storey office buildings and two 24-storey residential towers.

The Group's attributable gross floor area is 2.5 million square feet. The Group's expertise in developing quality properties and the prime location, top-grade design and quality will make it a new model for commercial property development in Shanghai.

The mall component will be a premium shopping destination with the most comprehensive selection of retail choices in town. The façades and interiors were designed by a noted architecture firm Benoy, which did Hong Kong APM. The mall will measure about 1.3 million square feet and house over 300 shops. Opening is scheduled in 2011.

The planning of the development respects the surrounding cityscape. The towers are aligned in harmony with the office buildings on the east and south, while the residential towers are all at the west end. Extensive windows will let in sunlight. The modern, environmentally-friendly design will make the development a new landmark on Huai Hai Zhong Road. The project is next to the natural greenery of Xiang Yang Park. A 12,000-square-foot green belt is planned between Nan Chang Road and Xiang Yang Nan Road, plus green spaces at building entrances and atop the mall, will add life to the development and provide attractive public space for the city.

The development will be connected to the existing and proposed metro subway stations at the intersection of three lines. The two basement floors will be directly linked to the concourses of the two proposed lines, which will boost visitor flow to the mall and add an efficient pedestrian subway in Xuhui district.

Huai Hai Zhong Road project was given precertification by the Leadership in Energy & Environmental Design (LEED) programme under the US Green Building Council: considered an important global benchmark for sustainable development. The LEED Gold precertification recognizes the first two office towers in the development.

http://www.shkp.com/en/scripts/mainland/mainland_shanghai.php


----------



## the spliff fairy

aaargh, not keen at all on the skybridges. It's basically Courbousier redux - not pedestrian friendly at all. To cross to the other side you have to walk up the street, up the stairs, cross the bridge, down the stairs, then down the street again. Ad nauseum when crossing several roads.

They don't work. Alot of sixties town centres in UK have them, also Hong Kong. I'm not a fan, much prefer pedestrian cross


----------



## z0rg

^^ I agree, hate them. Unless they have escalators, then I like it a lot. But if they haven't it is so annoying...


----------



## ZZ-II

are these skybridges really UC already? would be cool, i love them :cheers:


----------



## kix111

yeah they were u/c ages ago haha

i dont mind as long as there are air conditioning in them, because sometimes summer can get really really hot in shanghai (over 35 degress)


----------



## staff

^^
And heating in the winters, which can get really cold!


----------



## kix111

^^certainly 

from http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/viewthread.php?tid=132176&extra=page=1


----------



## ZZ-II

kix111 said:


> yeah they were u/c ages ago haha
> 
> i dont mind as long as there are air conditioning in them, because sometimes summer can get really really hot in shanghai (over 35 degress)


do we have any pics from the bridges? never seen some


----------



## abcgoodest

I think urban planners should really review their planning of Shanghai. No doubt Shanghai is building some terrific buildings. But if you view the panorama of the city, the overall layout of the city is still a dismay, looks like a sprawl of ugly, disorganized, badly designed blocks mixed with old low-rise blocks. Shanghai is starting to mount a challenge on London, Tokyo and New York City but that doesn't mean building supertalls everywhere. Checkout the city layout of the 3 cities I just mentioned, see what Shanghai is missing?


----------



## varaždinec

kix111 said:


> ^^certainly


what is this building?


----------



## staff

abcgoodest,
No, I don't see what it is missing. If you're referring to the planning in Lujiazui - it makes up a fraction of a percent of Shanghai's urban area. The rest is insanely urban, dense, walkable and vibrant.


varaždinec,
Hongqiao Traffic Hub.


----------



## cornish pasty

the spliff fairy said:


> aaargh, not keen at all on the skybridges. It's basically Courbousier redux - not pedestrian friendly at all. To cross to the other side you have to walk up the street, up the stairs, cross the bridge, down the stairs, then down the street again. Ad nauseum when crossing several roads.
> 
> They don't work. Alot of sixties town centres in UK have them, also Hong Kong. I'm not a fan, much prefer pedestrian cross


I agree with you, when it's just one street I think it's so much easier just to cross, but I think it works well when it's on a large scale like all over Lujiazui. I'd imagine it being an outdoors version of Minneapolis's skyways.


----------



## XiaoBai

kix111 said:


> i dont mind as long as there are air conditioning in them, because sometimes summer can get really really hot in shanghai (over 35 degress)


Or 40 degrees if you're talking about this summer.


----------



## abcgoodest

staff said:


> abcgoodest,
> No, I don't see what it is missing. If you're referring to the planning in Lujiazui - it makes up a fraction of a percent of Shanghai's urban area. The rest is insanely urban, dense, walkable and vibrant.
> 
> 
> varaždinec,
> Hongqiao Traffic Hub.


In fact I'm referring to the entire Shanghai skyline.
For Lujiazui, you see a big problem as Jinmao tower and SWFC is too close such that they don't accomodate each other beside it, and now they are going to build another supertall RIGHT BESIDE them. Combining with the ugly 1990s towers(can't anyone just destroy or modify them) beside it looks aweful.

For Puxi, if you look across from Lujiazui you see a bunch of disorganized commie blocks and towers mixed with low rises that look as if they are going to fall apart. All of this, combining with the fact that the city lacks sufficient greening and parks, makes Puxi looks like a huge sprawl of mess.

I understand the need to redevelop, build skyscrapers for office, residential demand, but can't the officals plan it in an orderly way? Designating some spaces for high rises and some spaces for low rises. And please use more evergreens in your city greening because I don't like to see so many barren trees in winter.

I know I'm being critical, but this is what Shanghai has to improve on to be considered as a world-class megapolis.


----------



## z0rg

abcgoodest said:


> In fact I'm referring to the entire Shanghai skyline.
> For Lujiazui, you see a big problem as Jinmao tower and SWFC is too close such that they don't accomodate each other beside it, and now they are going to build another supertall RIGHT BESIDE them. Combining with the ugly 1990s towers(can't anyone just destroy or modify them) beside it looks aweful.


All 6~ floor midrises around Lujiazui are scheduled to be torn down as Lujiazui is facing a huge extension eastwards. I don't see any problem about setting 3 supertalls in 3 big plots next to each other, quite a nice cluster in my opinion. Many CBDs around the world are planning similar schemes.



> For Puxi, if you look across from Lujiazui you see a bunch of disorganized commie blocks and towers mixed with low rises that look as if they are going to fall apart. All of this, combining with the fact that the city lacks sufficient greening and parks, makes Puxi looks like a huge sprawl of mess.


Puxi is a skyscraper ocean. In a few decades basically the whole area within Zhongshan ring road will become a monster CBD with clusters of 200m+ towers disseminated all around this huge area. I agree with you about the crappy old lowrises, that fortunately are being demolished quite fastly, making Shanghai one the world's fastest redeveloping cities. There are many crappy highrsies built in the 80s and early 90s either, but I don't think they'll be there for many years unless they are cleaned up.

About parks, imo Shanghai has too many of them. Not in the central districts fortunately (Luwan, Huangpu, Jing'an, etc), but in other areas these green spots are a total waste of land. In general every big green area is a waste of land, they better set tons of tiny parks anywhere around the city where people can do exercises, walk the kids, etc. But big ones make no sense but pacifying the cityphobia of those greenist lobbies



> I understand the need to redevelop, build skyscrapers for office, residential demand, but can't the officals plan it in an orderly way? Designating some spaces for high rises and some spaces for low rises. And please use more evergreens in your city greening because I don't like to see so many barren trees in winter.


Overplanning is antinatural, that's Lujiazui's main problem. I hate most pre-planned CBDs. This area just looks like a huge skyscraper museum. The concept of large projects popping-up anywhere within the huge city center is far more natural and offers developers more freedom to grow their projects. On the other hand just look at Jing'an and Nanjing Lu in general, there are tons of office and residential big towers combined with midrises. The area around this avenue is probably the most pleasant in modern Shanghai. Anyway, midrises will tend to disappear little by little, especially those ugly reed roofed clones that you still can find almost anywhere, yawn!

When talking about urban aesthetics, Shanghai's main problem are those tacky residential highrises. Fortunately they aren't building this kind of shit anymore as almost every modern residential highrise being built nowadays is very cute as long as you like condos 

Deciduous trees, well, so many cities around the world have tons of them. It offers a more 'natural spirit' to your cities as you can witness the effects of the seasons along the year...


----------



## XiaoBai

Aug. 21st. Took a stroll along North Sichuan Rd., camera in tow.

*Rose Plaza*




























*Jia Jie International* 

(...and apparently, downtown Seattle as well )



























...and this one going up at N. Sichuan and Wu Jin Road (forgot to check out the sign for the info--looks like it's being built above the currently U/C line 10 subway--and probably over 100m)


----------



## staff

XiaoBai said:


> ...and this one going up at N. Sichuan and Wu Jin Road (forgot to check out the sign for the info--looks like it's being built above the currently U/C line 10 subway--and probably over 100m)


That's the Shanghai Intl. Capital Plaza!


----------



## z0rg

Northeast Lujiazui by dysiabai.


----------



## z0rg

New version for X3-2 plot project, by KPF. Posted by lucasleon. Height extremely disappointing, looks well below 200m. Design isn't too much either.


----------



## staff

^^
I think the design looks great actually!


----------



## SilentStrike

where is it build? if it's not on that nice edge of pudong where orienal, jin mao, sfwc etc are (lujiazou or something i think), this thing will look good. if it is build there... then what is shanghai doing!


----------



## kix111

lol its right next to shanghai IFC i think~

i dont think you will be see that tower from bund anyway

and i doubt you can see the trees planting in the garden when this building is finished


----------



## staff

^^
Actually it's in the block just west of Shanghai Center, south of the Taiping Tower/Global Finance Tower!


----------



## GreenMonk108

I think it looks nice. Since it'll be built near river bank, the height shouldn't be matter. It's a nice addition to a bunch. I like the garden on the mid and near top of this tower.


----------



## wwwdbwww

It seems so difficult for Shanghai to have a normal Box!
Also, this building reminds me of Nanjing Greenlan Plaza. As they both have building blocks linked together by columns ;-)


----------



## kix111

^^21st century is a good box XD

also the citi bank building is a good box too ~~


----------



## Þróndeimr

Did i miss this one searching through the threads?


----------



## cornish pasty

^^

I think they might just be using Shanghai as a background image. It doesn't say anything about Shanghai in the text, and that part of Pudong in the image would be a very unlikely place to put a 300 m skyscraper like that.


----------



## Naija

Shanghai will probably hold the title of the city with the most stunning skyline very very soon....Impressive skyscrapers


----------



## Þróndeimr

cornish pasty said:


> ^^
> 
> I think they might just be using Shanghai as a background image. It doesn't say anything about Shanghai in the text, and that part of Pudong in the image would be a very unlikely place to put a 300 m skyscraper like that.


True, anyway its a vision so.


----------



## kix111

the lujiazui skywalk


----------



## big-dog

^^ how long will the skywalk be? Do you have a map/rendering? thanks.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Check the image gallery
http://www.som.com/content.cfm/pudong_bridges


----------



## SilentStrike

wooow sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## wwwdbwww

Oh, don't be fooled by that rendering. The actual design is something that will definately dispoint you!!! It's just an usual sky-bridge like anywhere else in shanghai.


----------



## z0rg

*SHANGHAI | 1788 Standard Office Building | 220m+ | 59 fl | Prep*










http://www.nw1788.com/


----------



## SilentStrike

^^ thats the case with every render....

seriously... why is every post i see from u so anti-china?


----------



## z0rg

October 15th by jerryang


----------



## SilentStrike

Maybe the name will change once a company goes in.


----------



## z0rg

Pay attention to this pic. We can see several 'prep' plots, what are they planning there? The big one in the middle is a few blocks westwards from NJXL 1788th I think. Pic by jerryang.


----------



## benedetton_alexandra

SilentStrike said:


> no i never clicked on his past posts... i just remember him calling the expo 2010 pavillions a bunch of tents.
> Dont have to make ur post so agressive... wtf
> 
> 
> 
> kix111... if you think that looks terrible, u should see the few skywalks we've got around here. :laugh:



well not all shanghai ppl have to like some things shanghai builds

anyway the skybridge looks alright, not that ugly.


----------



## kix111

^^haha im high standard to shanghai XD

and z0rg, that looks more like a subway station to me than a building plot


----------



## z0rg

^^ Three plots with construction stuff there


----------



## staff

z0rg said:


> Pay attention to this pic. We can see several 'prep' plots, what are they planning there? The big one in the middle is a few blocks westwards from NJXL 1788th I think.


Looks like a typical Shanghai Metro construction site actually. Do you know if a station will be located there?


----------



## giallo

I'm pretty sure the plot on the left is a hotel/luxury apartments. I remember seeing a rendering. They looked average at best. Not tall. Not sure about the plot on the right.


----------



## snow is red

*Huge new center for Xujiahui*

2008-10-23 


THE tallest building west of the Huangpu River will be built in Xujiahui, according to Xuhui District government. 

The Xujiahui Center, comprising three skyscrapers, will be built on Hongqiao Road and Yishan Road N., west of the Grand Gateway Plaza. 

Plans of the new complex appeared on Monday on the Website of the Xuhui District Urban Planning Administrative Bureau. 

The center will have a total floor space of 79.69 square kilometers, twice as large as the World Financial Center. 

Most of the Xujiahui Center will be given over to offices and hotels. One of the developers, Shanghai Urban Development (Group), said that offices will account for more than 50 percent of the space, and a 400-room five-star hotel will cover 50,000 to 60,000 square meters. 

The tallest block in the complex will be 340 meters high, making it the highest skyscraper west of the Huangpu River. 

Another two office buildings will be 130 and 180 meters high, respectively. 

The construction of the new center will take between 5 and 10 years, according to Xuhui District government.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=377900&type=Metro


----------



## ZZ-II

nice, 340m is a good height :cheers:


----------



## oliver999

subway station for me, shanghai has several plots like this one.


----------



## giallo

Drove by the site in the center of the above picture. The development is called Concord City.


----------



## z0rg

giallo said:


> Drove by the site in the center of the above picture. The development is called Concord City.


Could be a new phase for Concord Plaza then?
Did you see any render?


----------



## oliver999

concord city?????????


----------



## z0rg

*SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center (Proposed): 340m, 80~floors*. Very old project re launched for several times. Formerly a 459m proposal by John Portman, it has been reduced once and again, and last announcements claim that the final design could be just 340m tall. Among the latest known proposals are SOM and Foster, and their designs are all 350-400m tall. *Thread*








        ​

Upwards revision to 380m confirmed. Still no images of the final version.
http://www.xuhui.gov.cn/website2007/V7/tabloid/2008-10-31/2008-n-sort-1031-71451.htm


----------



## z0rg

Video of Pudong Kerry Center, 190m~ if I'm not wrong.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTAyNDEzMDg=.html


----------



## z0rg

Update of that unknown tower in Beiwaitan. By 小麟子


----------



## staff

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=380352


> Gubei plans to open city's top pedestrian street in May
> 
> By Tom Qian | 2008-11-12 | ONLINE EDITION
> 
> A FRENCH-STYLE pedestrian street will open in Shanghai's Changning District in May.
> 
> Officials hope the 670-meter long stretch in Huangjinchengdao in the Gubei area becomes the top pedestrian street in the city, Oriental Morning Post reported today.
> 
> Meanwhile, the district will also become home to the China headquarters of the luxury retailer LVMH Group. Construction of the LVMH building at the intersection of Zhunyi Rd. and Xianxia Rd. will be completed in 2011, said the report. The group plans to showcase more than 40 of its luxury brands including Louis Vuitton, Tag Heuer and Dior.
> 
> More than 10 business projects would add 1 million square meters of new commercial space in the district, the report said, citing the Changning District Economy Commission yesterday.
> 
> After completion, total business space in the district will exceed 2 million square meters, mainly in five business areas: Hongqiao, Zhongshan Park, Caojiadu, Linkong and around subway stations. Among them the commercial space in Zhongshan Park area will expand from 351,000 square meters to 430,000 square meters.
> 
> Retailers such as Marks & Spenser expressed interest in opening retail outlets in the district, according to the report.


----------



## z0rg

*Census will update population records*

RESIDENTS of two subdistricts in Hongkou District may have police arriving on their doorsteps over the next few months.

Authorities will conduct population registration for everyone within the area - including local residents, people from other provinces and cities, and foreign nationals - from now until spring next year, the Shanghai Public Security Bureau said yesterday.

The registration work helps the city government update its population data. Liangcheng residential area and Jiangwan Town are the two pilot subdistricts in the project. The registration work may be conducted citywide next year, according to police officials.

Currently, authorities only have registration details from residence certificates, or hukou. If one person registers his hukou in Hongkou District and lives in Pudong New Area, he may still be registered as living in Hongkou District. If a household moves from Anhui Province to Shanghai, the household may not be registered in the current hukou system.

*More than 21 million people live in Shanghai, but only 13.78 million people are registered with the hukou system*, according to the Shanghai Population and Family Planning Commission.

*Shanghai had 18.58 million permanent residents last year*, which makes it the most densely populated city on the Chinese mainland - with 2,931 people in each square kilometer.

*The city also has a floating population of about 6.6 million people*, which means one in three people in Shanghai has moved from another province.

The situation makes population management a vast challenge, city officials say.

"We will establish a database of population figures in the two subdistricts," said Sun Weiguo, Party secretary of Hongkou. "Police and neighborhood committees will also keep the data updated and accurate."

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2008/200810/20081031/article_378935.htm


----------



## staff

Any new activity at the site?


----------



## SANSUN

Very creative design. Chinese are at the front with inovative ideas. Don't you guys think?


----------



## staff

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=10717


> Himalayas Center, Shanghai, China
> Monday 24 Nov 2008
> 
> *Ain’t no mountain high enough*
> 
> Shanghai’s Himalayas Center design unveiled
> 
> The concept for Shanghai’s new cultural and business complex, Himalayas Center, was unveiled at the recent China International Travel Mart 2008. The RMB 2.4 billion project is situated in rapidly developing zone Pudong; its 2010 opening is timed to coincide with the World Expo Shanghai 2010.
> 
> The project, which the developer Zendai Group touts as an ‘Archisculptural Masterpiece for 21st century China’, was helmed by Arata Isozaki. The Japanese architect is known for his work on the Barcelona Olympics Stadium and Los Angeles Museum of Modern Art. For the Himalayas Center, Isozaki created soft curves of an “organic forest” contained within the hard, symmetrical lines of “crystalline cubes”. In the “forest” section, large expanses of irregularly-shaped holes are carved out of the walls, the walls are unevenly structured, thereby creating a sense of freedom in movement around the area. Contemplative and passive activities are housed here where the facilities include Zendai Museum of Art and DaGuan Theatre. On the other hand, the cubes contain facilities that will either encourage high loading or much interactivity, such as Zendai Hotel Yin, and Himalayas Creative Complex/Museum Zone.
> 
> The hotel tower which contains two hotels — Zendai Hotel Yin and Zendai Art Hotel — is a noteworthy aspect of the complex. Both hotels were designed by London-based interior designer Khuan Chew, whose credits include Dubai’s landmark hotel Burj Al Arab and Sofitel London Heathrow. Zendai Hotel Yin was conceptualised as a boutique-style ‘city retreat’ while the five-star Zendai Art Hotel will feature over 300 rooms.
> 
> Zendai Hotel Yin, which will occupy the top four floors of the hotel tower, according to traditional Chinese fengshui and Luban. The hotel’s highlight will be a traditional Chinese teahouse done with a modern twist. Not only will it feature daily performances, it will also provide books on Chinese history and culture. Zendai Art Hotel will be a business hotel and occupy the first 14 floors of the tower.
> 
> Zijia Wong
> Reporter
































Plus some more renderings at http://www.isozaki.co.jp/buildings/


----------



## z0rg

ssfan said:


> groundbreaking ceremony the day after tomorrow, see:
> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2008-11-27/190416738669.shtml





02tonyl said:


> *Shanghai Tower to pierce clouds at 632m*
> 
> 2008-11-27
> 
> 
> CONSTRUCTION will start on the would-be tallest building on the Chinese mainland in Shanghai on Saturday.
> 
> The 121-story Shanghai Tower is scheduled to open partially in 2012 when the top floor is finished. The skyscraper will open fully in 2014, according to Gu Jianping, president of Shanghai Tower Construction Development Co Ltd.
> 
> South of Jin Mao Tower in the Lujiazui Finance & Trade Zone in Pudong New Area, Shanghai Tower will soar 632 meters into the sky and have a total construction area of 576,000 square meters, including 380,000 square meters on the ground.
> 
> The project has a registered capital of 5.4 billion yuan (US$771.4 million) with Shanghai Chengtou Corporation, Lujiazui Finance & Trade Zone Development Co Ltd and Shanghai Construction Group. The three share holders are all state-owned enterprises.
> 
> 
> http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=382308&type=Metro



:cheers:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^ (US$771.4 million)?? SWFC (US$850million) so expensive??


----------



## z0rg

*Tallest Building in China Breaks Ground*
_*Design Completes Super-Tall District, Showcases Sustainable Public Space*_

SHANGHAI–Groundbreaking ceremonies held today mark the start of construction on Shanghai Tower. The 632-meter building designed by Gensler, a leading global architectural design firm, advances sustainable design strategies and gives prominence to public spaces. The Shanghai Tower Construction & Development Co., Ltd., is the project’s developer. Thornton Tomasetti structural engineers, Cosentini Associates mechanical, electrical and plumbing engineers and the Architectural Design and Research Institute of Tongji University as the Local Design Institute will support Gensler. The development is slated for completion in 2014.

Shanghai Tower is located in the Luijiazui Finance and Trade Zone, an area of Shanghai that was farmland eighteen years ago. The district is poised to become China’s first super-tall district, as Shanghai Tower rises to complete a trio of towers including the adjacent Jin Mao Tower and Shanghai World Financial Center (WFC). Together, these three will form a new icon on Shanghai’s skyline. While the design of the Jin Mao Tower pays homage to China’s past, and the WFC’s design signifies China’s recent economic growth, Shanghai Tower’s design is a beacon of China’s future.

“This tower is symbolic of a nation whose future is filled with limitless opportunities,” said Qingwei Kong, President of Shanghai Tower Construction & Development Co., Ltd. “With Shanghai Tower we celebrate not only China’s economic success and increasing connection to the global community, but also our company’s commitment to developing properties that demonstrate the highest, noblest and most exquisite design achievements possible.” 

Shanghai Tower will house Class-A office space, retail, a luxury hotel and cultural venues. The uppermost floors will feature the world’s highest non-enclosed observation deck. The tower’s podium building will offer a high-end retail environment with a major event space. Below-grade facilities include retail, connections to the Shanghai Metro and three floors of parking.

“We hope Shanghai Tower inspires new ideas about what sustainable tall buildings can be,” said Art Gensler, FAIA, Chairman of Gensler. “We’ve lined the perimeter of the tower, top to bottom, with public spaces, and we’ve integrated strategic environmental thinking into every move. The tower is a stage that comes to life through the presence of people.”

*Tower Composition*

Shanghai Tower is organized as nine cylindrical buildings stacked one atop another. The inner layer of the double-skin façade encloses the stacked buildings, while a triangular exterior layer creates the second skin, or building envelope, which gently rotates as it rises. The spaces between the two façade layers create nine atrium sky gardens. Much like plazas and civic squares in traditional cities, the sky atria offer spaces within Shanghai Tower for interaction.. and community with restaurants, cafés, coffee shops and convenience stores, as well as lush landscaping.

With sky gardens lining the tower’s perimeter, Shanghai Tower is literally wrapped in public spaces. Both interior and exterior skins are transparent, establishing a visual connection between the tower’s interiors and Shanghai’s urban fabric. At night the building’s glowing translucent form further highlights interior public spaces. On the ground level, retail and event spaces, in tandem with abundant entrances on the site, further the physical and visual connections between the tower and the city.


*Sustainable Strategies*

In accordance with the goals of the Shanghai Tower Construction and Development Co., Ltd., the tower will be one of the most sustainable tall buildings in the world. Working closely with Thornton Tomasetti and Cosentini, Gensler adopted a fully integrated design approach, ensuring all design decisions uphold a sustainable intent.

The façade’s taper, texture and asymmetry work in partnership to reduce wind loads on the building by 24 percent, offering considerable savings overall in both building materials and construction costs. In addition, the building’s spiraling parapet collects rainwater, which is used for the tower’s heating and air conditioning systems. Wind turbines located directly beneath the parapet generate on-site power. The landscaped atria improve indoor air quality and create comfortable places for people to linger. Shanghai Tower’s owners aim to register for a high level of building certification from the China Green Building Committee and the U.S. Green Building Council.

*About Gensler*

Gensler is a global architectural design, planning, and strategic consulting firm with more than 2800 professionals networked across 31 offices on five continents. Consistently ranked by U.S. and international industry surveys as the leading architecture and interior design firm, Gensler leverages its deep resources and diverse expertise to develop design solutions for industries across the globe. Since 1965, Gensler has collaborated with clients to create environments that enhance organizational performance, achieve measurable business goals, and enrich people and communities. For its longstanding commitment to the advancement of sustainable design, Gensler received the Leadership Award from the U.S. Green Building Council in 2005. Gensler began work in China in the 1980s and currently has a staff of more than 122 professionals (80 of whom are Chinese nationals) working in its Shanghai and Beijing offices. To augment local staff, designers from Chicago, Los Angeles, Houston, New York, Washington D.C. and San Francisco joined Chinese colleagues to design the project in Shanghai.

*About The Architectural Design and Research Institute of Tongji University*

The Architectural Design and Research Institute of Tongji University, founded in 1958, is one of the leading design groups in China offering a comprehensive range of disciplines. The ADRI holds design certificates issued by the State Ministry of Construction for China in architecture, municipal engineering, bridge engineering, highway engineering, geotechnical investigation, geology, landscaping, environmental engineering, civil air defense and cultural relic protection. The ADRI also holds an Engineering Consulting Certificate issued by the State Planning Committee. The Design Institute has developed its strength in design, manpower and technology through its 50 years of experience. It employs 1700 professionals including 146 State First Class Registered Architects and 159 State First Class Registered Structural Engineers. It has won nearly 300 prizes for its design work over the past 20 years.

Affiliated with a well known university, the Design Institute has a tradition in architectural education and has successfully collaborated with many well-known design firms from the United States, Canada, Germany, France and Spain.

*About Shanghai Tower Construction & Development Co., Ltd.*
Formed on December 5, 2007, the Shanghai Tower Construction & Development Co., Ltd., represents an equity partnership between the Shanghai Chengtou Corp., the Luijiazui Finance & Trade Zone Development Co., Ltd., and the Shanghai Construction Group. These three shareholders are jointly funding the development and construction of Shanghai Tower with registered capital of RMB 5.4 billion.

Driven to pursue the “highest, noblest and most exquisite” design and development objectives for Shanghai Tower, the corporation is leveraging more than 10 years of construction management and market expertise to deliver a landmark building worthy of Shanghai’s place on the world stage.

*About Thornton Tomasetti*
Thornton Tomasetti has a reputation for technical expertise in optimizing building systems to reduce costs, simplify erection procedures and speed up construction. We are internationally recognized for our ability to innovate in order to meet a project’s special requirements, whether financial or functional. Thornton Tomasetti provides engineering services to clients worldwide on buildings of all sizes and complexity. From the tallest buildings and the longest spans, to innovative building systems and materials, the firm is committed to creating the best solutions through its technical ingenuity, pursuit ofexcellence, and responsiveness to client needs.

Founded in 1956, Thornton Tomasetti is a 650-person organization of engineers and architects collaborating from offices across the United States and in Shanghai, Hong Kong, London, Moscow and the Middle East.

*About Cosentini*

Cosentini Associates is an international consulting engineering firm specializing in mechanical, electrical, sanitary and fire protection engineering, as well as LEED design and facilitation, and specialty information technologies, audiovisual, security and lighting design. The firm has been in continuous practice since 1952 and employs over 400 professionals in offices throughout the world. Working closely with leading architects, Cosentini has participated in the design of many of the world’s most innovative and celebrated buildings of the past several decades. The firm enjoys a global reputation for its ability to find innovative solutions to complex technical problems and to engineer environments that exceed clients’ expectations for energy efficiency, first and operating costs and system reliability. Cosentini was one of the first consulting firms in the country to join the U.S. Green Building Council; the firm’s commitment to sustainable design is evidenced in a portfolio of over 50 LEED-certified projects and over 100 new projects in the process of obtaining LEED certification.

*Shanghai Tower
Project Information*

*Facts*

*Project Name:*
Shanghai Tower

*Groundbreaking:*
November 29, 2008

*Anticipated Completion:*
2014

*Owner/Developer:*
Shanghai Tower Construction and Development Co., Ltd.

*Design Architect:*
Gensler

*Local Design Institute:*
The Architectural Design & Research Institute of Tongji University

*Structural Engineers:*
Thornton Tomasetti

*MEP Engineers:*
Cosentini Associates

*Landscape Architect:*
SWA

*Description:*
Shanghai Tower will be a 632-meter, super-tall tower sited in the heart of Shanghai’s Luijiazui Finance and Trade Zone, adjacent to the Jin Mao Tower and Shanghai World Financial Center. As the newest icon on the Shanghai skyline, Shanghai Tower’s distinctive transparent spiral form will showcase cutting-edge sustainable strategies and public spaces that wrap its perimeter from crown to base.

*Project Information:*
*Site*
Location: Luijiazui Finance and Trade Zone, Pudong district, Shanghai, China
Area: 30,370 square meters

*Tower*
Height: 632 meters
Stories: 128 occupied fl oors
Area: 380,000 square meters above grade 170,000 square meters below grade
Program: Office, luxury hotel, entertainment, retail and cultural venues

*Podium*
Height: 38 meters
Stories: 5 stories high
Area: 44,000 square meters
Program: Luxury retail, office, hotel lobbies, bank, restaurant, conference, meeting and banquet functions. Lower levels will house retail, parking, service and MEP functions.

*Site and Context*
• Shanghai Tower is sited in the Luijiazui Finance and Trade Zone of Pudong, a major financial and commercial hub of China. Eighteen years ago, Luijiazui was predominantly farmland. Today, it is set to become a premiere global financial center.
• Shanghai Tower completes a trio of buildings that form China’s first super-tall district. While the Jin Mao Tower pays homage to China’s past and the Shanghai World Financial Center signifies China’s recent economic success, Shanghai Tower signifies the boundless possibilities of China’s future.
• The tower is situated in a public park with an open civic plaza.

*Tower Composition*
• As a new Shanghai skyline icon, Shanghai Tower presents a constantly changing façade from all directions.
• The building’s form is a metaphor for the spirit and philosophy of China. Referencing the spiral as a symbol of the cosmos in Chinese culture, the tower’s form symbolizes China’s connection with the world, space and time. Additionally, the tower’s triangular plan relates to the site’s harmonious trio of buildings.
• Shanghai Tower is organized internally as a series of nine cylindrical buildings stacked one atop the other, with nine atria encircling them. The inner layer of the tower’s doubleskin façade encloses the vertically arranged interior buildings, while a triangular exterior layer creates the second skin or building envelope. The spaces between the building’s external façade and its internal façade create the atria.
• With sky gardens lining the building’s perimeter, Shanghai Tower is literally wrapped in public spaces. Both interior and exterior skins are transparent, establishing a visual connection between the tower’s interior spaces and Shanghai’s urban fabric. At night the building’s glowing translucent form further joins city and tower.
• As plazas and civic squares create gathering spaces in traditional cities, the nine atria offer gathering spaces within Shanghai Tower.
• On the ground level, retail and event spaces in tandem with abundant entrances on the site further the physical and visual connections between the tower and city.

*Sustainable Highlights*
• The twisting, asymmetrical shape of the tower reduces wind loads on the building by 24 percent, reducing the structural load on the building.
• Innovative skin technology is one of many sustainable design and renewable energy systems in the tower. The circular inner glass skin uses 14 percent less glass than a square building of the same area, and minimizes energy consumption.
• The double–skin façade’s vertical atria create thermal buffer zones. It also improves indoor air quality while creating desirable places for people to linger. These public amenity floors also reduce the number of vertical trips each building occupant mustmake.
• The building’s spiraling parapet collects rainwater, which is used for the tower’s heating and air conditioning systems. The spiral shape facilitates vortex shedding and creates an asymmetrical surface to reduce wind loads on the building. Wind turbines located directly beneath the parapet generate on-site power.
• Shanghai Tower’s owners aim to register for a high level of building certification from the China Green Building Committee and the US Green Building Council.

*Retail Podium*
• The retail podium is a multi-story, luxury retail experience that incorporates an ambitious mix of premium luxury brand fl agships, one-of-a-kind specialty retailers, and high-concept dining.
• The dynamic metropolitan feel of the retail podium is designed to enhance the experiential quality for a mix of visitors, tourists and tower inhabitants. Upscale retail facilities, restaurants, cafés and bars combine to provide the ultimate urban leisure destination in Shanghai.
• Acting as a weather barrier, the curved podium façade is glazed to merge inside with outside, allowing daylight to penetrate the space and to form a connection between the approaching visitor to the Shanghai Tower and the stores and restaurants within it.
• A series of multi-level branded retail stores located on the ground level offer uninterrupted visibility from the exterior to their storefronts. Lower-level retail provides direct access from the street level and the mass transit promenade.

*Tower Pinnacle*
• The tower’s pinnacle features the world’s highest non-enclosed observation deck.

*Global Collaboration*
• The core Shanghai Tower design team is located in Gensler’s Shanghai office and includes more than 80 design professionals from Shanghai and abroad.
• To design an innovative tower that met the client’s sustainability and performance goals, Gensler called on talent from its global network, including the firm’s offices in Shanghai, Chicago, Los Angeles, Houston, New York, Washington D.C. and San Francisco.

http://www.gensler.com/uploads/documents/pr_081128_Shanghai_Tower_11_24_2008.pdf


----------



## kix111

^^
"As a new Shanghai skyline icon, Shanghai Tower presents a constantly changing façade from all directions"

dpes that mean the outside wrap is spinning? @@


----------



## SilentStrike

sp,e update pics? havent had some for almost 2 months!


----------



## Huti

Shanghai is IMO serious-business version of Dubai,...
What do you others think about that?


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ Huti*

^^ IMO, Shanghai could go further than, even, Dubai can. I honestly believe that the current infrastructure splurge that the city is experiencing is a big indicator that its development strategy is more sustainable and solid than Dubai's.

Heck, Shanghai sits at the gateway of the world's second largest dense congregation of humanity, the _Central China Plain_. More specifically, Shanghai is the urban heart of the Yangtze River Delta megalopolis.

And, while Dubai is more focused on service-oriented leisure/hospitality developments, Shanghai is more focused on the industrial ones. I mean, Shanghai serves as the frontman for the world's second largest factory base (The Pearl River Delta Megalopolis is the largest.).

Furthermore, its infrastructure network would be unparalleled even by Greater Tokyo and the New York Tri-State Area in twenty years-time. I mean, what other city has built deep-water ports the size of Yangshan, bridges the length of Donghai and Hangzhou Bay bridges, or railway hubs the vastness of the Hongqiao Rail Hub.

Add to that a full-fledged Disney resort (Shanghai Disney Resort), and what you get is the 21st-century's answer to London, New York, Paris, and Tokyo; all at the same time.


----------



## Whiteeclipse

I agree


----------



## Huti

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ IMO, Shanghai could go further than, even, Dubai can. I honestly believe that the current infrastructure splurge that the city is experiencing is a big indicator that its development strategy is more sustainable and solid than Dubai's.
> 
> Heck, Shanghai sits at the gateway of the world's second largest dense congregation of humanity, the _Central China Plain_. More specifically, Shanghai is the urban heart of the Yangtze River Delta megalopolis.
> 
> And, while Dubai is more focused on service-oriented leisure/hospitality developments, Shanghai is more focused on the industrial ones. I mean, Shanghai serves as the frontman for the world's second largest factory base (The Pearl River Delta Megalopolis is the largest.).
> 
> Furthermore, its infrastructure network would be unparalleled even by Greater Tokyo and the New York Tri-State Area in twenty years-time. I mean, what other city has built deep-water ports the size of Yangshan, bridges the length of Donghai and Hangzhou Bay bridges, or railway hubs the vastness of the Hongqiao Rail Hub.
> 
> Add to that a full-fledged Disney resort (Shanghai Disney Resort), and what you get is the 21st-century's answer to London, New York, Paris, and Tokyo; all at the same time.


Good point made, man.


----------



## Joel que

seek help, Dubai base hotel build a new hotel in shanghai,the name of the hotel I believe was emirate(?,not sure)the last time the picture appear in this website was early this year, it was nearly finish.any new update?


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ Joel que*

^^ I think you're referring to the *Jumeirah Han Tang Xintiandi*.


----------



## Joel que

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ I think you're referring to the *Jumeirah Han Tang Xintiandi*.


Yes! any picture?


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ Joel que*

^^ Here's a link to one of the pics for this hotel:

http://images.google.com.ph/imgres?imgurl=http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3196/2534234898_6565d107ec.jpg%3Fv%3D0&imgrefurl=http://flickr.com/photos/fhchong/2534234898/&usg=__q6UGPlblvRknClrUQXGZmt98doA=&h=500&w=375&sz=162&hl=en&start=4&tbnid=CIRC93alSdF0FM:&tbnh=130&tbnw=98&prev=/images%3Fq%3DJumeirah%2BShanghai%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den

I hope that helps. :cheers:


----------



## staff

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=383147


> Pagoda to rise
> 
> 2008-12-4 | NEWSPAPER EDITION
> 
> A 63-meter-high pagoda will be built west of the Jing'an Temple. The renovation plan will improve the setting of the 1,000-year-old temple.
> 
> The Lulu Restaurant at 157 Yuyuan Road will be relocated and the land used for temple facilities.


----------



## snow is red

*Pudong to have its 'People's Square'*

2008-12-17 


Century Metropolis, a 6-billion-yuan (US$876.4 million) complex of shops, offices and underground parking, dubbed as Pudong's "People's Square," started construction yesterday.

The project is part of Pudong New Area's plan to extend the Lujiazui area to the east to develop Zhangyang Road into a commercial zone.

Century Metropolis boasts a good road network with three main roads leading to it and has four intersecting Metro lines.

The complex will be enclosed by Dongfang Road, Zhangyang Road, Fushan Road and Weifang Road. It will cover about 90,000 square meters and be divided by Shiji Avenue into two triangle-shaped sections. 

When completed, the complex will also be connected underground to Shiji Avenue Station, a major transport hub. Presently, Metro Line 2, 4 and 6 meet at the station.

In future, Line 9 will also be extended eastbound across the Huangpu River to connect to the station.

Construction of the first triangle-shaped section, the Century Metropolis 2-3 Parcel, was launched yesterday and will be completed in four years.

Lujiazui Financial Trade Zone Development Co and Bailian Group will invest 6 billion yuan to develop this section. Lujiazui Financial will develop the office buildings and Bailian will be responsible for the development of the shops.

According to the plan, a retail podium, five floors and part of the sixth floor to be used for auditoriums, is located in the northern part along Zhangyang Road, the shopping street.

Three office towers of more than 10 floors are located in the southern part close to Fushan Road and Shiji Avenue.

Offices will start from the second floor and the first floor is earmarked for retail businesses.

The other triangle-shaped section, to be developed by Hong Kong's Hutchison Whampoa Ltd, will contain a 39-storey office building, a 23-floor hotel and will also have space for retail, restaurant, entertainment and cultural activities.

Pudong's gross domestic product rose 11.9 percent on year in the first half of this year, and it expected the growth rate to reach 11 percent for this year.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=384782&type=Metro


----------



## kix111

ugly ugly....


----------



## z0rg

Shanghai Oriental Sports Center. 

Proposal 1.




























Proposal 2.


----------



## SilentStrike

#1 looks great


----------



## Ni3lS

Wow. awesome proposals. I like both of them


----------



## z0rg

March 2nd by masahirof at Flickr.

CITIC Pacific Headquarters (2x208m) rising finally. China Merchants Bank Mansion still isn't.


----------



## SilentStrike

z0rg said:


> Can you find it?


not really, help?

but it looks like theyre building some skyscrapers between those 5 story ugl things, thats good.


----------



## MasterGas

OMG, it looks like a virus or something, so many skyscrapers over here.... the designs are just astonishing!
I'm flabbergasted!


----------



## MasterGas

It looks awesome, it's so futuristic, this is why China is becoming one of the most innovative architectual countries...


----------



## z0rg

Some rarely seen projects updated by schiesshaus.

China Film Museum




























Shanghai Grand Center. 170m, 41 floors. By SOM.


















Two towers rising close to Xintiandi










Shun Hung Kai project in Huaihai



















Pudong Kerry Center. 180-200m. By KPF and AEDAS.


----------



## jacks

Thanks Zorg! We haven't had a round up of lesser projects for quite some time.
Is anything happening on the north bund tower plot?


----------



## oliver999

*we are rarely see this part of pudong.*


----------



## staff

The Weihai Lu site is being prepped for construction of the new big project there. The Minli Middle School is being moved some 50 meters towards the Four Seasons Hotel.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200903/20090310/article_393749.htm


> *School takes a break*
> 
> 2009-3-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work on relocating this 90-year-old building, the original Minli Middle School, starts today. The entire building will be moved 50 meters to a new location in Weihai Road near the Four Seasons Hotel. The site will become a Metro Line 13 station and the Dazhongli area will be turned into a commercial complex. Used as classrooms and offices, the building was listed as an Excellent Historic Building by the Shanghai government in 1999.


----------



## z0rg

More updates by schiesshaus

CITIC Pacific Hq, 2x208m by Gensler.



























Poly project


















White Magnolia Plaza, 319m


----------



## jacks

Thanks Zorg!
Is that Poly project along the same bank as the CITIC twins?


----------



## staff

^^
Yes, but quite a bit further downstream.


----------



## z0rg

By gaojun1020z at Flickr.


----------



## kix111

there is a car park to the right of the the ping an building, is it planned for anything?


----------



## kix111




----------



## z0rg

kix111 said:


> there is a car park to the right of the the ping an building, is it planned for anything?


Another 200m~ tower there. Still no design I think.


----------



## SilentStrike

kix111 said:


>


what is this? an expo pavillion?


----------



## staff

^^
The Korean one.


----------



## Whiteeclipse

Everyone is building very cool pavilions for the expo in Shanghai but I hope they don't demolish them after the expo.


----------



## gonard

Does anyone know whats going up next to the BEA Finance Center and the U/C Taiping Financial Building? I have noticed some work going on there recently, but nothing posted on the wall.


----------



## z0rg

gonard said:


> Does anyone know whats going up next to the BEA Finance Center and the U/C Taiping Financial Building? I have noticed some work going on there recently, but nothing posted on the wall.


A KPF Tower around 200m.


----------



## gonard

^^^
Cool, that should fit in good with the others on that block. Thanks zOrg


----------



## tony8

Good Pictures ! But some problems occurred to pictures in this thread (Upgrade to Pro today !)


----------



## staff

Singapore pavilion:












They might also do a "Denmark" and bring the Merlion to Shanghai. 


*Singapore may bring Merlion to Expo*


----------



## SilentStrike

what will happen to the pavillions after the expo?


----------



## snow is red

^^ You asked the same question and I already answered you 5 months ago in the Shanghai Expo thread.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=678884&page=6


----------



## SilentStrike

^^ indeed, and its still not clear to me.

how can they move so many huge structures to a museum? or will they keep the museum on that spot which would be quite a waste of space. Or will they only keep the good ones and destroy the crappy ones?


----------



## staff

^^
The whole expo site (which is not that big after all) will become a "museum", as I understand it. No buildings will be moved.


----------



## z0rg

Posted by moyan808 in xitek.









Cool pics of One Lujiazui, formerly known as Development Tower. These pictures are something like 1 year old anyway.


----------



## ZZ-II

pudong will look so gigantic in 10-15 years. but i really hope for another supertall in the cluster


----------



## staff

*Landmark hotel to reopen this year*


----------



## Langur

^ That's cool. What a fantastic corner piece! What makes Shanghai better than most of the other over-developing cities is the legacy of art-deco and neo-classical architecture. They lend the city a historical texture that's completely lacking in, say, Dubai. I once read that Shanghai has a larger stock of art-deco buildings than any city in the world outside the USA. I'm not necessarily convinced that that's true. I saw a ton of art-deco buildings in Calcutta and Bombay and I think London probably has about the same amount too. However there's no doubt that Shanghai has a lot, and it contributes greatly to the city's romantic appeal. I'm pleased to see that these charming buildings are being recycled rather than just destroyed to make way for yet more glass and steel.


----------



## staff

^^
They say that Shanghai has *the *largest collection of art deco buildings (ie. not skyscrapers) in the world.

95% of the art deco in Shanghai is very subtle and mainly 1-2 story buildings.


----------



## Langur

staff said:


> ^^ They say that Shanghai has *the *largest collection of art deco buildings (ie. not skyscrapers) in the world.


People may claim that but IMO it's definitely not true. Some city-boasts are myths. I mean did anybody actually go and methodically count all the buildings in every city? I very much doubt it! I've explored Shanghai quite a bit over several visits and I discovered both clusters of art-deco, and random buildings scattered around the city. There is undeniably a large stock. However there's still nowhere near as much as in Chicago or New York. Other Asian trading cities that were booming at the same time also built a lot. I mentioned that Bombay and Calcutta have a comparably large stock of art-deco. Cairo and Tel Aviv also have art-deco suburbs and hundreds of art-deco commercial buildings and mansion blocks. Latin American cities like Rio and Havana are also well stocked. Hong Kong and Singapore used to have a lot of art-deco buildings but far less were preserved there - especially in Hong Kong where there's a chronic shortage of flat land. London has preserved a lot of art-deco. However there are no concentrations as in Shanghai nor is there much art deco suburban housing. London's are dispersed throughout the metropolis and the individual buildings are generally surrounded by buildings in other styles.


staff said:


> 95% of the art deco in Shanghai is very subtle and mainly 1-2 story buildings.


Yes I am aware of that. Some of the residential art-deco mansion blocks resemble similar ones in London (I used to live in one). Older Kowloon mansion blocks also have subtle curved corners etc. Shanghai's very low-rise buildings, such as in the former French Concession or in older residential districts, resemble those art-deco/bauhaus suburbs in Tel Aviv and Cairo. Unfortunately a lot of that has been destroyed in Shanghai.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Time article on Shanghai, it quotes the city as having the most in the world:

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1592586,00.html

as does the Telegraph as 'probably the most extensive art deco landscape in the world':

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/art/3667460/Shanghai-Art-Deco-capital---for-now.html

But like you say there are no solid numbers, and they are very threatened. However its true many art deco examples, 
although prolific in the centre are even more concentrated in places like Hongkou etc on the outskirts of the inner city.
Its not all just the Bund or the French Concession.

Also many buildings are very 'blended in' and are not so overtly art deco. In Miami and the Bund etc they have been restored,
repainted and lit at night. In Shanghai much of it crops up like this outside the tourist centre:
















www.flickr.com, www.travelswithsheila.com
















www.flickr.com
















www.mdpl.org








www.flickr.com








www.flickr.com


and there are thousands of art deco residential blocks 'hidden' among the shikumen and midrise areas
















thanx to olivepixel, www.skyscraperpage.com

completely disguised:









www.olivepixel.com








www.flickr.com

also, if you look carefully out of the thousands of shikumen lanes that make the city appear brown from the air (they are brown roofed), 
you'll see many of them are not the usual historic facade, but are art deco:









www.olivepixel.com


and note the amount of old shikumen housing under the skyscrapers, they blanket the ground:









www.imageshack.us


----------



## Shezan

:eek2:


----------



## Langur

@Spliff
That's an amazing panorama. Thanks for posting. However I disagree with the claims made. The articles in Time magazine and the Telegraph are both relating to the same book, with the claim presumably made by the author of that book. But I just don't think it's true. Sometimes myths can endure for a long time. Another one is that you can see the Great Wall of China from space. Actually you can't but how many millions of people around the world still believe it to be true? Now Shanghai obviously has a lot of art deco architecture, but some of the pictures you are posting are of buildings that are barely identifiable as art deco at all. Shanghai may have the most outside of the US (though as I mentioned I think Bombay and Calcutta, which also have loads, give it a run for its money) but just take a look at the panorama from the Empire State Building and you'll see that half of Midtown Manhattan is art deco. When you walk around the streets in New York or Chicago, it's around you all the time, and on the grandest scale. To be honest I don't think it's even close.


----------



## Black Cat

Langur said:


> @Spliff
> That's an amazing panorama. Thanks for posting. However I disagree with the claims made. The articles in Time magazine and the Telegraph are both relating to the same book, with the claim presumably made by the author of that book. But I just don't think it's true. Sometimes myths can endure for a long time. Another one is that you can see the Great Wall of China from space. Actually you can't but how many millions of people around the world still believe it to be true? Now Shanghai obviously has a lot of art deco architecture, but some of the pictures you are posting are of buildings that are barely identifiable as art deco at all. Shanghai may have the most outside of the US (though as I mentioned I think Bombay and Calcutta, which also have loads, give it a run for its money) but just take a look at the panorama from the Empire State Building and you'll see that half of Midtown Manhattan is art deco. When you walk around the streets in New York or Chicago, it's around you all the time, and on the grandest scale. To be honest I don't think it's even close.


Shanghai certainly has a great collection of art deco architecture, probably the best in SE Asia, but wonderful as it is, it is unfair to compare it with NYC. Shanghai does have a few high quality art deco buildings, but NYC has a collection of incomparable art deco style skyscrapers, together with many other fine medium and low rise buildings. Aside from the lower Manhatten and Midtown district buildings, just think of the high rise residential buildings around Central Park.


----------



## Langur

^ I agree though I still think most visitors to Shanghai would be amazed at how many fine art deco buildings it has. They're scattered widely too so you come across them in places you don't expect. By the way I don't mean to be anal, but Shanghai is not really "SE Asia".


----------



## staff

I went to Chicago back in january and I can with certainty say that Shanghai has way more art deco buildings than Chicago has. Chicago's art deco collection seems quite confined to the inner city areas (which are small by Shanghai standards) whereas in Shanghai they are all over the place. The only viable contender to Shanghai is New York (and pre-war Tokyo, but that's all gone). Maybe Kolkata or Mumbai - I haven't been to any of those yet (will this summer probably).

And the fact that "Shanghai has many art deco buildings that are barely identifiable as art deco at all" is a phenomenon that fools many people into thinking these buildings aren't art deco when they in fact are. Just because they aren't as fancy or well kept as those around Huang Pu/the Bund or Chicago's Loop doesn't make them not being art deco.

Check out meckleychina's collection of art deco photos in Shanghai at Flickr (browse the set on the right side):
http://www.flickr.com/photos/meckleychina/3007451998/in/set-72157600002461054/


----------



## Langur

^ Oh well we're going to have to disagree on that one. I think the volume of art deco in Chicago is considerably greater than Shanghai and spreads over a comparably wide area. The impact is greater in part because the individual structures are so much larger. I also think New York has several times more and spread over a larger area.


----------



## staff

^^
Art deco structures in Chicago are considerably larger and more prominent than the average Shanghai art deco structures - yes. Spread over a comparably large area? No...

But agree to disagree.


----------



## Langur

^ But maybe you think Chicago's art deco is all in the Loop area? Chicago does sprawl a long way, it was one of the first cities to have far flung car-dependent suburbs, and that's why there's art deco miles out in the suburbs. Much of it's pretty modest - cinemas, bank branches, suburban shopfronts, bars (I'm thinking of a memorable evening at the Green Mill cocktail lounge, one of Al Capone's favourite haunts, it's maybe 8 miles out of the centre  ).

I also think it's important to take account of the size of the buildings in terms of their impact on the cityscape. Obviously a suburban art deco bungalow, or a small downtown art deco bar, do not have the same impact on the city as monsters like the Chicago Board of Trade, Chicago Daily News Building, Field Building, Merchandise Mart (for a long time the biggest building in the world), One North Lasalle, etc. Likewise I'm sure you wouldn't contend that those functional residential buildings with barely any recognisable art deco features have equivalent impact or value to the No. 1 Department Store or the impressive art deco buildings on or around the Bund. But when it comes to those buildings with substantial impact, then I think Chicago has a lot more and larger.

Anyway my apologies for leading offtopic. This thread is supposed to be about Shanghai's construction projects!


----------



## staff

As I said, I last visited Chicago back in January this year so I'm very familiar with the city and its surroundings. The Loop is a tiny fraction of Chicago's inner city area - let alone the whole urban agglomeration. Although, the vast majority of Chicago's art deco collection belong in the inner city, with smaller collections in the old streetcar suburb centres. 
Most of Shanghai's urban area is of inner-city character, and the art deco areas are spread throughout basically all of these enormous areas (except for the Pudong side which is all post-80/90s development). As spliff fairy writes - visit the Hongkou borough (which is generally not considered rich of old architecture) which have both big and small art deco buildings lining every street block after block. Some are in abysmal state and some still look great. Despite the massive commieblock developments and the skyscraper boom of the 90s and onwards, many parts of Shanghai is still predominately art deco - even though it's hard to grasp. Extent-wise Chicago isn't really comparable.

However, Chicago generally have a more "rich" art deco collection with larger and more prominent buildings, but that is entirely besides the discussion topic here as we're talking merely about the extent of the art deco collection. In that sense, only NYC (and perhaps Mumbai and Kolkata) are viable contenders to Shanghai.


----------



## Langur

^ I have explored Hongkou actually, though once beyond the impressive Shanghai Mansions, I remember it primarily as an area of communist era concrete interspersed with some shikumen-style brick buildings. I've spent more time in Shanghai than in either Chicago or New York. Given that none of us has a database as to the total number of art deco buildings in every city, and the lack of any objective way to balance the number of buildings against their average size/impact, then all we have to go on is impression. In which city does art deco architecture have the most impact? In my opinion the art deco makes a greater impact in New York and Chicago. I think Black Cat is right to mention that art deco landmarks spread right through Manhattan from the Downtown tip, a vast bulk through Midtown, all of those landmark apartment blocks lining Central Park (especially the Upper West Side), and way up into Harlem. And that's not to mention all the art deco in the outer boroughs. I also think Chicago's art deco has more impact. In the centre there seem to be massive art deco commercial buildings looming over every street and around every corner. You'll also stumble across little gems such as an art deco diner or an original curved wooden bar (such places did not survive the communist era in Shanghai). The only places where I get that feel in Shanghai are in the central historic areas aforementioned, and even there it's confined to certain pockets rather than extending right through as in Chicago or New York.


----------



## staff

^^
Yeah as I said, both NYC and Chi art deco has more impact and is generally of "higher quality" then most of the art deco in Shanghai (however, Shanghai has tons of quality art deco - mainly in those areas by tourist percieved as Shanghai's "main art deco areas", ie. Huangpu and so on). But "quality" and impact are completely besides the point here, as we only talked about the extent of the art deco collection in this thread, and in that sense Shanghai and Chicago aren't really comparable in my opinion (lived in Shanghai for 1,5 years, visitied several times for 30-60 days each time - visited Chicago and explored it extensively less than two months ago).

Shanghai has huge areas of predominately art deco all the way from the Jiangwan Sports Complex in the north (not far from the Yangtze River Mouth) all the way down to the old Longhua Airport in the south (ie. several kilometres south of the highway ring), and from the western parts of the Changning District in the west to the areas around the Yangpu Bridge in the east (that's the bridge that's 4-5 kilometres east of Lujiazui).

But as you say, we don't have any hard data so we have to go by our own experiences (articles by major newspapers as spliff fairy posted help too of course), and my impressions tell me that the claims that Shanghai have the largest collection of art deco on the planet sounds reasonable (having been to NYC and Chicago as well).


I think we're not getting anywhere with this, eh?


----------



## Langur

Ok well fair enough. You have the reverse impression from mine. Anyway let's allow this thread to get back to its proper purpose....


----------



## the spliff fairy

I think we'll all have to agree to disagree. Art deco spotting in Shanghai is a bit of an art, true, due to the add-ons, washing lines etc. of the Chinese way of city life. But bear in mind much of the city sat unchanged from the 1930s right until the 1990s as the Communist govt followed a policy of isolationism for the city, art deco blocks are in every central area, and many of the thousands of shikumen are art deco too, not traditional. That is greatly changing now with the building boom.


here are some pics from the 1980 and early 90s, a city of 10 million seemingly preserved from the 1930s
(and much more so than other less upstart Chinese cities), and not a commie block in sight.









http://english.cri.cn








http://english.cri.cn








www.geocities.com

all following pix thanx to Micah Sittig, www.msittig.blogspot.com



























for example all these buildings still survive, but nowadays under neon:




























oh, btw  :


----------



## Langur

^ I think you guys are just attaching a lot more value to those nondescript residential buildings than I am. Anyway.... are those photos of the Great Wall of China Spliff? They'd be taken with a powerful telescopic lens as its definitely invisible to the naked eye from 700 miles up:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Wall_of_China#Visibility_from_space


----------



## the spliff fairy

The myth that needs debunking is that the Great Wall can be seen from the moon, as traced to Ripleys Believe it or Not claim in the 1930s. However, the wall can be seen from space (as can alot of things). If the pics are taken by telescope hundreds of miles above the surface, I still say you can see the wall, without telescope, from well above the atmosphere (not hundreds of miles up, but definitely within space). For example, the pic below, for scale, is 15 miles by 45 miles, the radar image at right shows double sides of the wall and the flattened sides. 









www.intute.ac.uk


----------



## Langur

^ From 100 miles up you can see it but then you can also see lots of other manmade objects. A large motorway, for instance, is many times wider than the Great Wall, and offers greater colour contrast with its surroundings. However seeing things from 100 miles away is not so uncommon even at ground level. I myself have seen the Alps and Himalayas from that kind of distance. The popular myth, however, is that the Great Wall is the only manmade object visible from space, and that's simply wrong.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Then I think the myth that needs debunking is its the only manmade thing visible from space, not that its visible from space - it is.


----------



## Langur

I just noticed the photos you added. I'm still not convinced by your argument, sorry. There is lots of neon along Nanjing Lu, but it's still really obvious that the buildings underneath are art deco or other historic styles. They're not hidden completely. Your claim rests on counting the number of buildings, and on including in that count ordinary residential housing with virtually no discernable art deco features. But the whole concept of numbers is wrong to start off with. By that logic a single bungalow house with minimal architectural merit has the same value as the Empire State Building, and that two such dull bungalow houses have the same value as the ESB and Crysler Building combined. That's obviously nonsense! For me the city with the most art deco is the city which offers the greatest "architectural feast" in that style. Nondescript and featureless buildings contribute little or nothing to that feast so it doesn't matter how many streets like this you have, as their contribution is virtually nil:

















I mean where's the art deco there? It's not just that the clothes lines are hiding them, as I honestly cannot see a single art deco architectural detail in those photos. Can you point them out to me? If this is what your claim rests upon then I think you're on thin ice. That's why I think art deco is a much more prominent part of New York and Chicago's cityscapes and it's the total sum of quantity x value that makes for the greatest feast.


By the way it was fascinating to see this remnant of English style mock-Tudor suburban housing in Shanghai. Unfortunately this has nearly all gone. When Spielberg filmed JG Ballard's semi-autobiographical novel, "Empire of the Sun" (starring the young Christian Bale), it was the first Western film to be shot in Shanghai since the communist takeover in 1949. Already by 1987 almost all the old English style suburban housing had gone, and they had to shoot those scenes in England:


----------



## staff

But it's completely irrelevant if you personally can't identify the art deco features on those buildings pictured above. What was mentioned in this thread is that Shanghai has one of the largest - if not the largest - collections of art deco on the planet. It doesn't matter if the art deco in Shanghai is more anonymous or covered in neon or clothing lines. The building are built during the same era as those in NYC/Chicago and they are of the same style - albeit less "fancy".

Also I don't think spliff fairy's example with Nanjing Rd. is a good one because that style of art deco is not representative of 95% of the art deco in Shanghai. Nor are those building with the clothing lines, of course.

Nobody has claimed that the typical Shanghai art deco 2-story building has as much architectural or historical value as the Chrysler Building or the ESB. Why do you say that? Seems like you're desperately are reaching for arguments by putting words in our mouths here.

Typical examples of Shanghai art deco:



















Good example of a mix between art deco and neo-classic Chinese style










































































Then you of course have the more typical "fancy" art deco in touristy areas (for example those around Nanjing Road):


----------



## Langur

^ Edit: those three pictures you just posted are definitely art deco and decent examples of it too.


staff said:


> But it's completely irrelevant if you personally can't identify the art deco features on those buildings pictured above.


Those street photos posted by Spliff are not art deco buildings and it is relevent if the claim that Shanghai has the largest collection is based on buildings like that.


staff said:


> What was mentioned in this thread is that Shanghai has one of the largest - if not the largest - collections of art deco on the planet. It doesn't matter if the art deco in Shanghai is more anonymous or covered in neon or clothing lines. The building are built during the same era as those in NYC/Chicago and they are of the same style - albeit less "fancy". Also I don't think spliff fairy's example with Nanjing Rd. is a good one because that style of art deco is not representative of 95% of the art deco in Shanghai.


But a lot of Shanghai's art deco is grand and impressive. Those art deco buildings around Bund/Nanjing Lu/Huaihai Lu etc are the ones with the architectural value.


----------



## staff

^^
Well personally I think all art deco in Shanghai has great historical value, especially considering how surprising and not well known its collection is. Also because much of it is threatened.

Neither the buildings in the Huangpu District or the ones with the clothing lines that spliff fairy are representative of the majority of art deco in Shanghai. Those that I posted in my previous post are (to a greater extent).


Some more typical Shanghai deco:
























































It's not always easy to distinguish it from some of the crap that was built in the 80s. Also, in many cases the art deco buildings from the 30s have suffered terrible refurbishments and "renovations" into KTV-palaces and tacky entertainment clubs.


That clothing line example that spliff fairy posted - in many cases the buildings look quite anonymous themselves (and are covered in clothes and signage), but details such as the doorways are often well preserved:


----------



## Langur

We said we were going to cut this debate but here we are still, post after post....  So I'll try to wrap up my position once and for all: I am well aware of the large stock of modest/non-landmark art deco buildings in Shanghai. I'm not ignoring them nor ignorant of their existance. Some of those you have posted are indeed of high quality (albeit of lesser value than the famous ones). However there are countless such modest quality art deco buildings in New York and Chicago too, both in the urban and suburban districts. Your implication that those cities only have skyscrapers, and/or only in the central districts, is simply inaccurate. They have the whole shebang: art deco apartment buildings, hotels, shops, cinemas, gas stations, bars, diners etc. However my main point is simply that Chicago and New York's art deco makes a greater overall impression on the visitor. The size of the art deco "architectural feast" is given by the formula: quantity x value, and when I say "value", I mean architectural value, not just historic. Having said that I think New York, at least, probably has more than Shanghai in outright numbers as well as in average architectural value. I think the claim that Shanghai has the most art deco _outside the US_ has strong credibility, and indeed that the's claim I've read in this book and elsewhere (good read btw - though a few years dated now). However, based on my own first hand impressions of these cities, it still trails the art deco feast on show in New York and Chicago which are, in my view, the greatest art deco cities in the world.


----------



## particlez

now we have a debate about art deco? art deco was built when it was fashionable. art deco is a chronologically retroactive term, and is used to denote 'modernist' architecture of the 20s and 30s. art deco was a pragmatic style during its era and efficiently utilized its then-contemporary constraints of materials and labor. thus... there's no point to arguing.



> Chicago and New York's art deco makes a greater overall impression on the visitor


lord this is dopey. because shanghai's development was artificially limited for several generations, shanghai missed out on the mass tear downs of the 60s modernist/rationalist era, and thus a disproportionate amount of its art deco buildings have survived. the historical tear downs that have been documented in the media pale in comparison to the larger numbers of tear downs in the 60s rationalist era. 

you could have similarly listed several other cities like buffalo, detroit, and miami beach. the cities have a similar stock of art deco, yet for various reasons, had their art deco districts stagnate. thus they have large numbers of (sometimes disintegrating) art deco architecture. thus south beach has a much more consistent selection of art deco than either chicago or new york.


----------



## Langur

particlez said:


> now we have a debate about art deco? art deco was built when it was fashionable. art deco is a chronologically retroactive term, and is used to denote 'modernist' architecture of the 20s and 30s. art deco was a pragmatic style during its era and efficiently utilized its then-contemporary constraints of materials and labor. thus... there's no point to arguing.


I don't really see how it was termed at the time as being relevant to our discussion. It only matters that we all understand what it is (and isn't).


particlez said:


> lord this is dopey. because shanghai's development was artificially limited for several generations, shanghai missed out on the mass tear downs of the 60s modernist/rationalist era, and thus a disproportionate amount of its art deco buildings have survived. the historical tear downs that have been documented in the media pale in comparison to the larger numbers of tear downs in the 60s rationalist era.


Yeah but Shanghai has certainly made up for lost time in recent years. 


particlez said:


> you could have similarly listed several other cities like buffalo, detroit, and miami beach. the cities have a similar stock of art deco, yet for various reasons, had their art deco districts stagnate. thus they have large numbers of (sometimes disintegrating) art deco architecture. thus south beach has a much more consistent selection of art deco than either chicago or new york.


I have never been to Buffalo or Detroit so that's why I didn't mention them. I will go to Miami in October and my main reason to visit is to see the pastel-coloured art deco of South Beach (I also want to party with the models  ). However I think the context of art deco in Miami is less comparable to Shanghai than the more urban designs found in cities like New York, Chicago, Bombay, Calcutta, Cairo, Rio, London, etc (and I imagine in Detroit and Buffalo). Other cities also have large and consistent stocks of art deco (eg Asmara, Napier, Tel Aviv etc) but, as with Miami, I think their general urban style and feel are very different to Shanghai's.


----------



## particlez

it's relevant to the discussion because art deco was a very practical and thus ubiquitous building style. if new york and chicago did not have their later construction booms, their stock of art deco would be much larger. 

furthermore, the destruction in shanghai DOES pale in comparison to chicago and new york. in the immediate postwar era, no one saw art deco as worthy of preservation, and the historical preservation movement did not gain any traction until the later parts of the 1960s, when much of the art deco stock had already been dismantled. thus... you can save your smilies for another thread.



> I think their general urban style and feel are very different to Shanghai's.


 uh... yeah. now you're verging into BS mode.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Langur, decide whether youre arguing about the number of art deco buildings, or the quality, or the 'impact'.

I am arguing numbers here. My stand is that Shanghai, thanks to 50 years of stagnation still has:

1. the more prominent art deco its famous for, and that can be seen in its larger buildings such as dept stores and multistorey offices

2. but backed up by the myriad smaller buildings and residential streets (in much larger numbers extant than elsewhere in the world)

3. and also the large amount of 'disguised' blocks (details covered up by washing lines, extensions, neon etc.). 

If you think about it, almost anything that isn't highrise in the centre was built in the 1920s and 30s when the International Treaty port flowered. If you look at the original Old City area, that predated the era, its a fraction of the rest of the centre. WWII followed by Civil War, then the communist takeover kept the city in limbo right until the opening up of the economy in the 1980s.


On impact I agree Shanghai's unrestored state lacks the demarcation elsewhere.


----------



## oliver999

moyan_808 said:


> z0rg,南京西路1788项目最终方案只有29层130m
> http://www.jfdaily.com/jsbb/shanghai/200812/t20081212_476061.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.news365.com.cn/wxpd/sh/ja/200812/t20081212_2126822.htm
> 一、建设项目名称
> 南京西路1788号（4507地块）项目
> 
> 二、建设项目基本概况
> 项目基地位于上海市南京西路1788号，靠近华山路路口，东侧为静安寺。基地与百乐门大酒店比肩相邻，建筑功能为商业和办公楼。项目设置为一幢超高层建筑，主楼分别为29层、24层、20层，由南往北作退台处理，建筑高度约130米。商业裙房为2-4层，高度24米以下。项目用地面积为12126平方米，总建筑面积为113244平方米，地上建筑面积81438平方米（其中办公67106平方米，商业14322平方米），地下建筑面积31806平方米（其中地下商业4611平方米，其它27195平方米），绿地率10.76%，机动车停车位371辆。
> http://www.envir.gov.cn/info/2008/2008512767.htm


so sad!


----------



## Jude12

^^ translation please?


----------



## z0rg

^^ You can guess the bad news


----------



## Jude12

It was changed to that render?


----------



## SilentStrike

What??? I dont get it!!

That is the design of which building?


----------



## Whiteeclipse

Jude12 said:


> ^^ translation please?


1788 Nanjing West Road, the final plan for the project only 29-storey 130m

First, the name of construction project
No. 1788 Nanjing West Road (4507 block) project

Second, the basic overview of construction projects
Project, based in Shanghai, Nanjing West Road, No. 1788, Huashan Road, near the junction, on the eastern side for the Jing'an Temple. Base and Paramount Hotel, shoulder to shoulder adjacent construction for commercial and office functions. Project is set to a high-rise buildings, the main building 29-storey, 24-storey, 20-storey, from south to north back to Taiwan for processing, building height of about 130 meters. Commercial podium for the 2-4 layer 24 m below the high. Project site area of 12,126 square meters, with a total construction area of 113,244 square meters, on the ground floor area of 81,438 square meters (of which 67,106 square meters of office, commercial 14,322 square meters), underground construction area of 31,806 square meters (including the ground floor of 4611 square meters of commercial and other 27,195 square meters), the rate of 10.76% green space, 371 parking spaces for motor vehicles


----------



## ZZ-II

what was the previous plan of this project?


----------



## Langur

particlez said:


> nice to see you've responded.
> 
> let me guess. your knowledge of this topic consists of a vacation and a 'lonely planet' guidebook? that's the most plausible explanation for your absurd accusations.
> 
> you INSIST the present-day destruction of shanghai outdoes the destruction of new york, or any other comparable city of the 1960s modernist era. off the top of my head, and using examples solely from manhattan, i can list madison square garden, penn station, the singer building, the cotton exchange, the german savings bank,the herald building, and the innumerable plots in midtown manhattan occupied by modernist era boxes. they were all A-list buildings that unfortunately fell to the lure of developer profits. you can google every one of them. in other cities, 'historic' buildings were destroyed because of a need to accommodate the car and its space for parking lots and off-ramps. similarly, hong kong (and i'm picking hong kong because you just might cite me as unfairly singling out western cities as an example of the 60s lust for architectural destruction) destroyed most of its central district and replaced them with modernist boxes.
> 
> *if a similar pattern of destruction occurred in present-day shanghai, you'd have to implode half of the restored and now highly-prized buildings on the bund.* remember, historical architecture's value only became ingrained into peoples' consciousness in the late 60s and beyond, and the wholesale architectural destruction of that period has no contemporary equal. places like pudong were developed (as opposed to developer driven demolitions of the most convenient buildings), partly because of a recognition of the architectural merit of puxi.
> 
> many demolitions of old buildings do occur in shanghai, but the overwhelming number of the buildings in question do not have the architectural nor historical merit of the destroyed buildings of the 60s. the residential buildings have come to the end of their functional lives, and were never intended to stand permanently.


Sorry but I don't think you know what you're talking about, and you clearly haven't understood what I've been patiently explaining to you.


----------



## particlez

_quote from langur_


> The scale of recent destruction/construction in Shanghai is as great as that in New York or Chicago since 1949


^sheer genius. it obviously isn't. yet you just can't admit it, yet you continue to soldier on, without an argument. you cannot bring up any relevant examples, and you pass yourself off as knowledgeable... you're not.


no one gave a second thought to architectural destruction in mid 20th century because they assumed we could just replace the destroyed buildings with similar quality. unfortunately the changing dynamics of construction and labor costs meant that newer buildings would most likely not have the same level of detail. thus something as precious as penn station in new york, or the atlantic richfield building in los angeles (one of the most famous pieces of art deco ever) were summarily torn down. shanghai's boom only came AFTER a broad awareness of architectural preservation came to light. this doesn't stop all redevelopment, but it does protect the most valuable architectural works. no one's going to tear down the peace hotel. thus the most historically/architecturally relevant sections of shanghai are protected by ordinances. earlier boomtowns like new york/chicago/los angeles/hong kong/etc. did not have these protective measures in place at the time of their worst destruction.


----------



## Langur

^ You don't know what you're talking about. China does NOT have a culture of architectural preservation. They preserve scraps of hutongs (Beijing) or shikumen (Shanghai) here and there, but most has been destroyed or is up for redevelopment in the coming years. Shanghai will keep the Bund because it's a tourist attraction, also a few landmark buildings elsewhere, but much art deco (and other old buildings/styles) has already been lost, and much more will be lost in the coming years. China still associates Western buildings with the Century of Humiliation, so they're even less keen to preserve them than they are traditional Chinese buildings, which are themselves still being sacrificed on a massive scale all over China. You have an argument but it's not backed up by any knowledge or reality. Have you even been to China? I've been going for years, and all over the country. I speak/read/write the language and next year I'll be living in either Hong Kong or Shanghai (a city I've been to six times in the last few years). I think you know what was lost in America in the 60s, but you're seriously underestimating the scale of destruction of old architecture in contemporary China, and you seriously overestimate China's commitment to preservation. Contemporary China does NOT have the same culture of preservation found in the US or other Western countries. It probably never will. China has no Rome, Paris, London, Istanbul, Cairo, etc. No Chinese city, not even Beijing, is a repository of centuries of accumulated architecture. Once again there are sraps here and there. Lijiang and Pingyao are well preserved (made possible by their irrelevance as modern economic growth engines - a factor that manifestly does not apply to Shanghai), but overall the stock that has been/will be preserved in China is minimal. This is not simply a factor of rapid industrialisation, it is in fact China's traditional attitude. Even supposedly "ancient" Chinese temples have been completely rebuilt many times over. Often the only thing that is ancient about them is the site or style. Even the treasured Chinese historical cities already resemble counterparts like Kyoto in Japan or Chiang Mai in Thailand - ie 95% modern concrete with a few preserved landmarks dotted here and there (that's already the case with places like Xian or Hangzhou). That's the reality in modern China, and indeed in most of E/SE Asia.


----------



## z0rg

Langur said:


> ^ You don't know what you're talking about. China does NOT have a culture of architectural preservation.


In China and most countries in the region, the past is not an obstacle to advance towards the future, that's a good thing. They preserve what they think it's necessary. No more, no less. 

Preserving old architecture is nice, but large scale preservation is useless, plus expensive. Why would a wise society want to remain trapped in an ancient city? Beijing could have never become a modern city if they had preserved 90% of its old buildings.

In Europe I sometimes feel we'll never have 21st century cities unless we change our mentality. That's not wise. Some cities look like medieval theme parks, others can't develop themselves anymore due to anti-transformation complexes and modernity-phobia in general. Add the green lobbies, add the neighborhood association mafias, we are embracing stagnation while we are losing our cultural identiy. That's called nihilism, and it's disgusting. In "Eastern Asia" they embrace progress while they keep their cultural identiy alive. Far better model imo


----------



## Langur

^ We're wondering off topic here but I disagree. Europe was itself swept by massive property and infrastructural development during its industrialisation period. Whole cities in Europe, or at least the central and inner areas, retain vast stocks of C19th architecture - and those are generally lovely buildings and our cities have beautiful liveable streets and public spaces. However our industrial revolutions are long over now. Our current rates of growth and economic transformation are much slower. There simply isn't the need or demand to sweep everything aside and redevelop anew like there is in China. Cities like Prague, Rome, Venice etc are far better for their preservation. It's E/SE Asia's loss that they have nothing that can compete. The European cities that still have a lot of economic drive, such as London, Paris, Madrid, Moscow, Istanbul etc, are building a great deal, and one decade from now we'll have a respectable collection of good skyscraper cities in Europe. We'll also have some of the finest modern airports, stadia, and generally a lot of cool and daring new buildings. However I do not think it is desirable to destroy our past. The problem with building everything at once, as they are doing now in China or Dubai, is that everything will age at once. Cities like Tokyo and Taipei, that are now beyond their industrial orgies, and are developing at a pace more comparable to that of Western cities, have been left with a gigantic stock of mediocre concrete buildings from their rapid-growth periods in the 70s and 80s. Are they attractive? No, not especially. I mean Tokyo is very cool, I love the place, but it's not beautiful - at least not by day. You guys get thrilled when you look at all the development in China, but I'm unconvinced that the end result will be attractive. Places like Guangzhou and Chongqing are pretty hideous. They're polluted and ugly. Having said that I do not propose preservation as the best way forward for such cities. It's already much too late for that, the pretty old buildings were destroyed long ago, and I think the new generation of buildings are considerably more impressive than their concrete predecessors. However I still think the end result in most Chinese cities will be unattractive when compared to cities in Europe. European cities should continue to preserve their historical centres and build cool new buildings in suitable locations and at a steady pace so that the stock does not all age at once.


----------



## SilentStrike

z0rg what happened to the 1788 standard office building? one of my fav skyscraper <300m ?


----------



## jhalsey

The taller ones make the shorter ones look insubstantial.


----------



## particlez

^langur's a prime example of architectural ignorance AND the ultimate attribution error in psychology. obviously historical destruction has wracked 'other' cities, but he reserves the ultimate venom for shanghai. strangely, shanghai's stock of historical buildings (e.g. the bund) has been preserved to a higher extent compared to say... new york or hong kong. 

the fact that this bonehead cites taipei and tokyo as examples of mediocre concrete architecture is not only a red herring, it also alludes to his ignorance... they're concrete and brutalist because they were built in that era. the historical architecture in e/se asia was built of wood, which leads it to deteriorate more rapidly. duh. 

now do you wonder why he's been banned?


----------



## kix111

from the render, it seems that the tower is located right in front of the river, near the water station in lujiazui =) hope we can get a higher density looking lujiazui with this building built


----------



## kix111

also this rumor 300+? near xujiahui 

source: http://news.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2009-04/22/content_11233284.htm


----------



## Northern Lotus

Does anyone has any pictures of Li Ka-Shing's latest project in Shanghai Pu Xi?
Sina mentioned that he is building a large complex with the tallest tower at 300 m.
May be a new thread is needed for such large project.


----------



## staff

^^
It's probably the project kix111 posted above your post. 


Thanks for the renders, kix111! Haven't seen any of them before. That Xuhui project, is that close to the Shanghai Xi Zhan? Or is it in Xujiahui? Or maybe between...
Completion date in 2018 is far away though...


----------



## big-dog

Northern Lotus said:


> Does anyone has any pictures of Li Ka-Shing's latest project in Shanghai Pu Xi?
> Sina mentioned that he is building a large complex with the tallest tower at 300 m.
> May be a new thread is needed for such large project.


Li Ka Shing is spending heavily in Shanghai. I just came cross news that Li will donate 100 million yuan to 2010 Shanghai Expo.


----------



## z0rg

Developers:
Cheung Kong Holdings: http://www.ckh.com.hk
Hutchison Whampoa: http://www.hutchison-whampoa.com
China Resources: http://www.crc.com.hk
Location: Putuo district.
Construction Area: 1.140.000m2
Completion: 2018 (likely to be constructed in phases).


*香港长江集团牵头投资开发上海真如城市副中心 *

新华网上海４月２２日电（记者陆文军）由香港长江实业（集团）有限公司、和记黄埔有限公司及和润集团有限公司共同开发的上海真如副中心Ａ３－Ａ６地块２２日正式开工。

该地块位于铜川路以北、曹杨路以东、规划真华路以西、规划固川路以南，地处上海真如城市副中心南部核心区。

该地块规划建筑用地面积约１９．７公顷，地上地下总建筑面积达１１４万平方米，综合了国际甲级办公楼、公寓式办公楼、酒店、商业、住宅以及公共绿化等配套项目，其中位于Ａ５地块的３００米超高层办公楼将成为上海浦西地区的地标性建筑。

位于上海西部的真如城市副中心建成后，将与徐家汇、五角场和浦东花木并列上海四大城市副中心。长江集团则是真如城市副中心的牵头开发商。

未来的真如城市副中心将依托上海西站交通枢纽，积极发展产业、技术和现代物流服务中心，建设企业总部基地，形成面向长三角的开放性生产力服务中心。

长江实业集团董事总经理兼副主席李泽钜表示，此次开工的是真如副中心的核心地块，并且是区域内首个启动项目，预计于２０１８年前完工。

http://news.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2009-04/22/content_11233284.htm

Google translator:



Hong Kong's Cheung Kong Group Lead Investment and Development Center in Shanghai as the city of Vice
April 22, 2009 20:19:13 Source: Xinhua 

Shanghai April 22 (Xinhua Lu-jun) from the Hong Kong Cheung Kong (Holdings) Limited, Hutchison Whampoa Ltd. and Run Group Co., Ltd. joint development center in Shanghai as the Vice-A3-A6 block started on the 22nd.

铜川路located north of the plot, Caoyang the road east of I-Hua Road, west of planning, planning solid south Sichuan, located in Shanghai as the city core area of the southern sub-center.

Planning the construction of the land area of about 19.7 hectares of land, on the ground the ground floor of the total construction area of 1,140,000 square meters, a combination of international class office buildings, apartment buildings, hotels, commercial, residential and public green, and assorted items, A5 block which is located in the 300 meters will be high-rise office building in Shanghai Puxi area landmarks.

Located in the western part of Shanghai as the city center, upon completion, will Xujiahui, Shanghai Wujiaochang and flowers alongside the four major cities of Shanghai, vice Center. Cheung Kong Group is a sub-center of the city as the lead developer.

The future as the urban sub-center will rely on the transport hub of Shanghai West Railway Station, the positive development of industry, technology and modern logistics service centers, corporate headquarters building a base for the Yangtze River Delta to form the productive forces of the open service center.

Cheung Kong, Group Managing Director and Vice-Chairman Victor Li said that the start is really the core of the Deputy Center block, and is the first region to start the project, expected to be completed before 2018.


----------



## ZZ-II

nice, finally another supertall for shanghai


----------



## kix111

thanks z0rg, i saw the post yesterday in ssc.cn, but i couldnt be bothered to transfer all those images haha XD


----------



## R. Santos

que lindos os projetos... muito bom!.


----------



## big-dog

great project. 2018 is a bit far but it's worth the waiting. cheers.


----------



## the spliff fairy

wow, the urban designer in me finds this very interesting:


----------



## kix111

staff must be happy to see H&M settling in in the render above XDD


----------



## oliver999

scientific movie!!!


----------



## z0rg

This one has been topped out. 137m, 36 floors. Very close to Renmin Guangchang.


----------



## staff

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200905/20090505/article_399839.htm


> *City eyes 3 more tunnel projects*
> 
> By Dong Zhen | 2009-5-5 | NEWSPAPER EDITION
> 
> SHANGHAI'S tunnel-digging machines may not get a break even after they've finished completing the infrastructure to support next year's World Expo.
> 
> City authorities are now discussing plans for three additional cross-river tunnel projects to handle future traffic needs as Shanghai advances the development of its shipping industry.
> 
> Urban planners said yesterday that they've launched feasibility studies on two new tunnels under the Huangpu River as well as an expansion project to improve capacity of the existing Xiangyin Road Tunnel. All three would link northern Pudong with northern Puxi districts including Yangpu and Hongkou and also serve Baoshan.
> 
> Port support
> 
> The new tunnels may connect Zhoujiazui Road in Hongkou District and Pudong's Wuzhou Avenue, and Nenjiang Road in Yangpu District and Zhouhai Road in Pudong.
> 
> Routes through these areas would help support the city's port logistics in nearby Baoshan District, which houses a large number of container and freight docks, while the North Bund area, in Hongkou District, is turning into an integrated service center.
> 
> Cross-river traffic in the city's north relies largely on the Xiangyin Road Tunnel, which is heavily congested and would benefit from expansion. Traffic in the tunnel has soared from the nearly 6,000 vehicles a day in January 2006 when it opened to 80,600 at present.
> 
> When the Yangtze-River Tunnel-Bridge Project opens to traffic next year, Pudong will be connected by a fast motorway to the city's Changxing and Chongming islands, which also house container docks and port machinery factories.
> 
> The project should generate increased demand for cross-river access between Pudong and the northern downtown areas.
> 
> Shanghai now has five Huangpu River vehicle tunnels in service and eight under construction.


----------



## staff

Some pics of the Zhangjiang Tram rolling stock:






































More at: http://dp.pconline.com.cn/photoblog/pic_iframe.jsp?pid=615436&pageNo=4


----------



## ZZ-II

can't see the pics


----------



## staff

^^
Click the link


----------



## snapdragon

staff said:


> ^^
> Click the link


AWESOME


----------



## kix111

what projects are those trains for?


----------



## staff

^^
Zhangjiang tram line.


----------



## z0rg

China's ugliest on going skyscraper will be topped out soon. By FREKID


----------



## kix111

sigh ping an..................


----------



## snapdragon

thats no skyscraper thats just a f**ked up building


----------



## big-dog

z0rg said:


> China's ugliest on going skyscraper will be topped out soon. By FREKID


yes, it's not consistent with Pudong's style ...


----------



## kix111

did the design change from the render above? or is that render really old? or is it simply because the building looks different from difference side? look at the middle of the building, it is cylindrical where as in the render its just a small gap


----------



## snapdragon

guys calm down in the end it wiill blend into the entire pudong skyline when another 10 skyscrapers join that list which will happen over the next 4 to 5 years


----------



## hkskyline

*Greenland site deal Shanghai's biggest this year *
6 May 2009
South China Morning Post

Cash-rich Greenland Group has secured a 186,500 square metre residential development site on the outskirts of Shanghai for 957 million yuan (HK$1.09 billion) in the city's biggest land deal of the year so far.

Greenland, which has set itself an ambitious sales target of 40 billion yuan this year, paid 36 per cent above the opening price of 703 million yuan to see off bids from three competitors for the site in Chen Hua Road, Songjiang district.

"The impact is significant as it indicates developers are once again interested in land acquisitions," said David Ng, the head of regional property research at Royal Bank of Scotland Group.

Taking advantage of land values dropping to affordable levels, developers would replenish their land banks before a full recovery of the property market took place, he said.

"Their re-entry into the market also tells us that their cash-flow positions have improved," Mr Ng added.

The sale comes a week after another mainland developer, Gemdale Corp, outbid nine other competitors to win a 83,645 square metre residential site in Shanghai's Qingpu district for 560 million yuan, about 82 per cent above the opening bid.

On Monday, Shimao Property Holdings made its first acquisition in 15 months by securing a commercial and Qingdao residential site through a partnership for HK$920 million.

Mr Ng said the property market could recover before the last quarter of the year if investors returned to the residential sector.

"Now the market is largely supported by end-users. Prices will not move up quickly unless investors get back into the high-end residential sector," he said.

The price of the Chen Hua Road development site, with a potential gross floor area of 260,000 square metres, represents an accommodation value of 3,680 yuan per square metre. According to Shanghai property agency Tiaofun, the asking price for a 124 square metre unit at Laidun Xiao Cheng, a major residential development along Chen Hua Road, is 650,000 yuan or nearly 5,242 yuan per square metre.

Tiaofun agent Feng Zhao said transaction prices in nearby areas were 5,000 yuan to 6,000 yuan per square metre.

"We have not heard about Greenland buying the site. Owners here do not change their asking prices at all," Mr Feng said.

He said he hoped the sale would help boost prices in the area.


----------



## staff

*Luwan to preserve shikumens and build another Xintiandi*


----------



## jayo

big-dog said:


> yes, it's not consistent with Pudong's style ...


Who the feck designed that piece of shite?


----------



## Langur

big-dog said:


> yes, it's not consistent with Pudong's style ...


It's like one of Moscow's Stalin-scrapers but with a gigantic classical base.


----------



## big-dog

I read the news last week on foundation laying of Shanghai Financial and Information Tower (中国金融信息大厦). It seems a big event but I couldn't find any data on that building. 

Anybody has the height/rendering of this building? Thanks.



> 中国金融信息大厦奠基


http://news.163.com/09/0515/23/59D12TTT000120GR.html


----------



## snapdragon

from what i have read it is the construction of the xinhua tranche for business .Xinhua will start something similar to CNBC to provide 24*7 financial news from all across teh globe .It will be called ( if i am not mistaken) xinhua09 .I think Xinhua holds 50% stake in this new joint venture with some one else .Anyway it was heavily advertised as one of the baby steps to makeChina an international financial hub .So th eyare saying having something similar to CNBC in China is very important ) =)) .Anyway honestly speaking I think its hype was just to prop up ppl's confidence that Chinese govt is interested in makingshanghai a financial hub  in my view this is just a gimmick and does not deserve the level of importance it got . I am also sure this building is not a big deal like it was potrayed on xinhua (remember i read the english version) .


----------



## hkskyline

*Li Ka-shing Biggest Shanghai Project Broke Earth *

SHANGHAI, April 23, SinoCast -- One of Shanghai's four sub-civic centers broke ground in Putuo District on April 22, 2009, covering a total land area of nearly 180,000 square meters.

With an investment of CNY 3.6 billion, the project is built by a joint venture established by three subsidiaries of Hutchison Whampoa Ltd. (SEHK: 0013) and Cheung Kong (Holdings) Ltd. (SEHK: 0001) about two years ago.

Controlled by the Hong Kong tycoon Li Ka-shing, the three firms successfully bade CNY 2.2 billion for four land lots of this project in December 2006. The land is designed to contain aboveground and underground properties covering construction area of 1.14 million square meters, such as commercial buildings and star hotels.

Besides, the construction area of homes, apartment office buildings, and high-end office buildings will be 144,000, 223,000, and 240,000 square meters, respectively. And a 300-meter high skyscraping office building is expected to be a landmark on the west bank of Huangpu River.



z0rg said:


> Developers:
> Cheung Kong Holdings: http://www.ckh.com.hk
> Hutchison Whampoa: http://www.hutchison-whampoa.com
> China Resources: http://www.crc.com.hk
> Location: Putuo district.
> Construction Area: 1.140.000m2
> Completion: 2018 (likely to be constructed in phases).
> 
> 
> *香港长江集团牵头投资开发上海真如城市副中心 *
> 
> 新华网上海４月２２日电（记者陆文军）由香港长江实业（集团）有限公司、和记黄埔有限公司及和润集团有限公司共同开发的上海真如副中心Ａ３－Ａ６地块２２日正式开工。
> 
> 该地块位于铜川路以北、曹杨路以东、规划真华路以西、规划固川路以南，地处上海真如城市副中心南部核心区。
> 
> 该地块规划建筑用地面积约１９．７公顷，地上地下总建筑面积达１１４万平方米，综合了国际甲级办公楼、公寓式办公楼、酒店、商业、住宅以及公共绿化等配套项目，其中位于Ａ５地块的３００米超高层办公楼将成为上海浦西地区的地标性建筑。
> 
> 位于上海西部的真如城市副中心建成后，将与徐家汇、五角场和浦东花木并列上海四大城市副中心。长江集团则是真如城市副中心的牵头开发商。
> 
> 未来的真如城市副中心将依托上海西站交通枢纽，积极发展产业、技术和现代物流服务中心，建设企业总部基地，形成面向长三角的开放性生产力服务中心。
> 
> 长江实业集团董事总经理兼副主席李泽钜表示，此次开工的是真如副中心的核心地块，并且是区域内首个启动项目，预计于２０１８年前完工。
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2009-04/22/content_11233284.htm
> 
> Google translator:
> 
> 
> 
> Hong Kong's Cheung Kong Group Lead Investment and Development Center in Shanghai as the city of Vice
> April 22, 2009 20:19:13 Source: Xinhua
> 
> Shanghai April 22 (Xinhua Lu-jun) from the Hong Kong Cheung Kong (Holdings) Limited, Hutchison Whampoa Ltd. and Run Group Co., Ltd. joint development center in Shanghai as the Vice-A3-A6 block started on the 22nd.
> 
> 铜川路located north of the plot, Caoyang the road east of I-Hua Road, west of planning, planning solid south Sichuan, located in Shanghai as the city core area of the southern sub-center.
> 
> Planning the construction of the land area of about 19.7 hectares of land, on the ground the ground floor of the total construction area of 1,140,000 square meters, a combination of international class office buildings, apartment buildings, hotels, commercial, residential and public green, and assorted items, A5 block which is located in the 300 meters will be high-rise office building in Shanghai Puxi area landmarks.
> 
> Located in the western part of Shanghai as the city center, upon completion, will Xujiahui, Shanghai Wujiaochang and flowers alongside the four major cities of Shanghai, vice Center. Cheung Kong Group is a sub-center of the city as the lead developer.
> 
> The future as the urban sub-center will rely on the transport hub of Shanghai West Railway Station, the positive development of industry, technology and modern logistics service centers, corporate headquarters building a base for the Yangtze River Delta to form the productive forces of the open service center.
> 
> Cheung Kong, Group Managing Director and Vice-Chairman Victor Li said that the start is really the core of the Deputy Center block, and is the first region to start the project, expected to be completed before 2018.


----------



## snapdragon

IMHO the buildings look rather odinary .i mean the least u can do in a skyscraper is to build a cuboidical block Ohh well that is what they have done .If anything they have taken up too much space to build some rectangular blocks  *and that too not so tall only one being 300mts rest all seem hardly 150 mts )


----------



## Herzarsen

*Luwan to preserve shikumens and build another Xintiandi*

By Yang Jian |  2009-5-18 | NEWSPAPER EDITION

SHANGHAI'S Luwan District will redevelop one of its shikumen (stone-gated) neighborhoods into another Xintiandi, the city's popular shopping, eating and entertainment area, within three years, the district's governor said yesterday.

And all the district's more than 2,000 shikumen buildings will be restored.

Some may be turned into business hubs such as Xintiandi, new residential areas such as the Cite Bourgogne community, or business and residential complexes such as Tian Zi Fang on Taikang Road, Governor Weng Zuliang told the first 2010 World Expo Shanghai public forum, which focused on the protection of shikumen buildings.

The district is still deciding where to build the "second Xintiandi" but run-down shikumen neighborhoods near downtown commercial areas that can no longer house residents will be the first choice, Weng said. 

Xintiandi and Tian Zi Fang are both renovated old shikumen areas that now house boutique shops and restaurants. 

Xintiandi makes 100 million yuan (US$14.65 million) in revenue every month, said Zhou Yongping, the president's assistant of the Hong Kong-based developer, the Shui On Group.

Shikumens that can still be used as residences will be restored like the Cite Bourgogne on Shaanxi Road S, Weng said.

The district will restore the facades, overhaul the plumbing and instal fire-protection systems. Renovations will be completed on 800 shikumens by the end of the year. 

Wu Jiang, vice president of the city's Tongji University and an expert on cultural relics, told the forum that Xintiandi, Tian Zi Fang and Cite Bourgogne are the best three examples of restoration solutions for shikumens.

The scholars and government officials released a joint statement at the forum to preserve shikumens and use the buildings to create "greater social and economic benefits." Meanwhile, the Shanghai Shikumen Culture Research Center was established yesterday to publicize the history and culture of the buildings.

The city has also launched a Website (www.shikumen.org) on shikumen buildings. 

Shikumens were initially built in the city as early as 1850s by European colonists in the foreign concessions to rent to Chinese residents.

At one stage, up to 80 percent of the city's population lived in this type of house. 

The city government demolished most of the buildings in the early 1990s in its urban construction.

Source: http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200905/20090518/article_401189.htm


----------



## staff

^^
That was posted like three posts above yours...


----------



## the spliff fairy

great great news guys... whew, 2000 buildings to be restored!


----------



## z0rg

China's ugliest highrise started facade works. By Kaiser.


----------



## staff

Terrible. Reminds me of some of the "neo-neo-classical" official buildings you see in places in the US.


----------



## Imre

20 May 2009

IMMEDIATE RELEASE

*Shanghai Monument unveiled at Zaabeel Park*

Eng. Hussain Nasser Lootah, Director General of Dubai Municipality and Mr. Feng Guoqin, Chairman, Shanghai Committee of Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference together on Wednesday unveiled the Shanghai Monument in Zaabeel Park.

The ceremony was also attended by the Consul General of the People's Republic of China in Dubai Mr. Gao Youzhen, Assistants to the Director General of Dubai Municipality, Directors of the Departments and Heads of Sections in the Municipality, members of the Chinese delegation that accompanied Mr. Guoqin and a host of officials from the Chinese Consulate.

The monument, set up as part of the sister city agreement signed between Dubai and Shanghai, represent replicas of different landmarks and high rises of the city of Shanghai such as the Oriental Pearl Tower, Jin Mao Tower, World Financial Centre, Shanghai Centre (this 638 metre tower is still under construction), Chinese Construction Bank, Chinese Pavilion of Expo 2010, Park Hotel, Shanghai Museum, Shanghai Pudong Development Bank, Chinese Customs Building in Shanghai and the Yang Pu Bridge. 

Setting up of the Shanghai Monument in Zaabeel Park, which is one of the most important tourist attractions situated in the heart of the city of Dubai, is considered part of the different sister city agreements signed by Dubai with major cities of the world including Istanbul, Beirut, Detroit, Osaka etc. 
Welcoming the Chinese delegation Mr. Lootah said that monuments of the cities, with whom Dubai has signed sister city agreements, are currently being constructed inside Zaabeel Park. 

He said the Shanghai Monument is a sign of strong relationship between the two cities. "As per the Sister City Agreement, we are having close cooperation with Shanghai in various areas. The setting up of the monument in one of the most important parks of Dubai is a sign of strong relationship between the two cities," he said.

Lootah said that more cities that have signed sister city agreements with Dubai will be setting up monuments in Zaabeel Park, including Beirut. The Park already has monuments of Vienna and Osaka. 

Mr. Guoquin said the monument not only represents the present Shanghai, but also the future city, which is fast becoming an important hub of international business in the 21st century. 

He also expressed his appreciation of the great boom witnessed by Dubai in various areas of development. 

Mr. Guoquin gave a brief description of the buildings represented in the sister city monument, adding that the buildings represent the different stages of the development of the city of Shanghai.


Photo: Eng. Hussain Nasser Lootah, Director General of Dubai Municipality along with his colleagues poses with the Chinese delegation during the unveiling of the Shanghai Monument in Zaabeel Park on Wednesday.


----------



## SilentStrike

z0rg said:


> China's ugliest highrise started facade works. By Kaiser.


this isnt pingan. Which building are u talking about?


----------



## Manila-X

Langur said:


> It's like one of Moscow's Stalin-scrapers but with a gigantic classical base.


True that building seems to be out of place!


----------



## oliver999

真如的投资方实力很强啊。


----------



## GreenMonk108

SilentStrike said:


> this isnt pingan. Which building are u talking about?


It is so 40yish, but taller. Seems strange against backdrop.hno:


----------



## z0rg

Joel que said:


> according to last week newspaper article, construction of 889 Plaza will official open next november, overall space is 100k square ft. and 50K sq. ft for the shopping mall,the building include office,hotel and shopping mall,chief architect firm by Collison,interior by Benoy of britain.
> the building will located in Jin-An district.
> do anyone has additional info on the building.how tall will the building going to be.


Yueda 889
Yueda Real Estate Development Company
Causing a scene

Located in Jingan District, one of Shanghai’s important economic regions, Yueda 889 is a dynamic mixed-use hub catering to the community’s work and play lifestyle. A transparent canopy connects an open-air shopping and leisure center with an iconic corporate high-rise, creating an energetic indoor-outdoor experience. The development’s contemporary steel and glass aesthetic and mix of renowned international retail tenants combine to create a signature commercial destination that heralds the region’s urban transformation.
Project Details

Shanghai, China

955,000 sf
(88,700 sm)
550 Parking Stalls

Master Planning
Architectural Design
Graphic Design








　



















http://www.callison.com/ourWork/index.cfm?display=project&Project_ID=115


----------



## z0rg

Project by P&T in Putuo.










http://www.p-t-group.com/html_c/projects_urban.php?projecttype=58&action=go


----------



## hkskyline

*Budget Developments Could Affect Prices, Experts Say *
30 May 2009
Shanghai Daily

Allocation of land plots in Shanghai downtown areas for the construction of budget homes might affect home prices as well as the future prospects of real estate development in neighboring communities, some industry analysts said.

In a recent announcement made by the city's Xuhui District government, three plots of land, all located within the Outer Ring Road, have been assigned for budget homes.

Under a previously released government plan, a total of 20 million square meters of budget homes, or about 300,000 units, will be built in the city between 2008 and 2012, most in suburban areas.

"House prices in residential communities near where budget homes are being built could possibly fall as the quality of such economy homes is inferior," said Ma Ji, head of research at Shanghai Centaline Property Consultants Ltd, which runs a brokerage chain in the city.

"As a result, it could be more difficult for those residential communities near budget developments to be sold as expensive homes and that might lead to a price drop."

New Jiangwan Town in Yangpu District and Binjiang in Xuhui District could be the most affected areas, Ma said, as these high-end communities are still in their early stages of development.

However, government officials said because only a small amount of budget homes will be built in downtown areas, the city's overall housing market won't be greatly affected.

The budget home program was launched by the city government to improve living conditions of middle and low-income families who could neither afford to buy their own homes nor are eligible for low-rent apartments.


----------



## z0rg

More projects by CITIC Pacific.

Sichuan Bei Lu









Hainan Lu


----------



## z0rg

Himalaya Center progress, designed by Arata Isozaki.

Pic by Kaiser









Render


----------



## z0rg

Seems like this midrise in Jing'an is under renovation. Pic by jerryang









I took this pic in 2007


----------



## z0rg

This one could be the final design for the X3-2 Plot project, they said. Only 176.8m, very disappointing height. Developed by Li Ka-shing.


----------



## z0rg

Twin Tower project in Putuo. 195m, 44 floors. Absolutely hideous.









44层195.5米上海月星环球商务中心工程开工
　　该工程由上海月星环球家饰博览中心有限公司投资建设，位于上海市普陀区130地块，规划中的轨交13号线将与轨交3、4号线在此实现“零换乘”；西边为城市主干道中山北路和内环高架，建设用地面积6.65万平方米。工程由地下3层、上部4层高主体商业裙房及两幢44层高的“姐妹塔楼”组成，总建筑面积43万平方米，其中地上26.53万平方米，地下16.67万平方米，工程地下一层、地下二层都将直接与轨交车站相连通。工程主楼为现浇钢筋砼框架-核心筒结构体系，建筑高度195.5米,4层裙房建筑高度26米。

Google translator:

44-storey Shanghai 195.5 meters Yuexing project Global Business Center
On the project by the Shanghai Exhibition Center furnishings Star Global Investment Co., Ltd. building, located in Putuo District, Shanghai 130 plots, the planned rail line will cross on the 13th and 3,4-rail line to pay to achieve in this "zero change" ; the west side of the trunk road for the city of Zhongshan North Road and Inner Ring Elevated building area of 66,500 square meters of land. Works from the ground floor of 3-layer, the upper part of the main four-storey commercial podium and two 44-storey "tower and sisters", with a total construction area of 430,000 square meters, of which 265,300 square meters on the ground, the ground floor of 166,700 square meters, the project underground floor, ground floor of the second floor will be directly connected with the rail pass delivery point. The main building works for the cast-in-place reinforced concrete frame - the core tube structure system, building height 195.5 meters, 4-storey podium building height 26 meters.


----------



## staff

Putuo is going crazy! Can't say I'm a big fan of the design though.


----------



## the spliff fairy

I like the towers, a change from the falt tops we've been seeing recently. The base however is too kitsch, (but it might look good from ground level - big pillars etc).


----------



## staff

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200906/20090615/article_404145.htm


> *Shaanxi Rd to get makeover*
> 
> By Zha Minjie and Yan Zhen | 2009-6-15 | NEWSPAPER EDITION
> 
> The downtown Jing'an District will renovate the historic buildings on Shaanxi Road N. to improve their attraction for Expo visitors.
> 
> *As many as 19 historic buildings - including the Ohel Rachel Synagogue and Taiping Garden - will get face-lifts in the next four months at a cost of 9 million yuan (US$1.3 million)*, the Jing'an cultural relics management bureau said yesterday.
> 
> "Culture is embodied in these historic buildings," said Yang Jiguang, curator of the Jing'an Cultural and Historical Museum.
> 
> The modern electronic gates at the Ohel Rachel Synagogue will be removed.
> 
> Taiping Garden - a residential community that housed many Jewish immigrants last century - will get a face-lift with the exterior walls cleaned and period lights installed at the gates.
> 
> Another site, Zhang Yuan, will be turned into a museum, displaying old furniture and household goods and photos and videos portraying historic events in the area.
> 
> *The district also plans to instal a brass plaque in front of the Plaza 66, at the intersection of Shaanxi Road N. and Nanjing Road W., outlining the historic buildings.*
> 
> The Jing'an cultural relics management bureau took the opportunity of the weekend's culture heritage day to get public feedback about the project, with 500 locals filling in questionnaires at the Majestic Theatre.
> 
> "Nowadays businesses take over historic buildings after renovations and that's why I do not like Xintiandi," said local resident Sun Yan.
> 
> More than 190,000 residents took advantage of the cultural heritage day by visiting historic buildings and museums for free at the weekend, the Shanghai Culture Relics Management Commission said.


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

The Majestic Theatre definitely need a heavy dose of renovation. I'ts such a beautiful art-deco building and it's such a shame that it's been neglected until now.

My neighbourhood in the Shaanxi Nanlu section is getting a really nice face lift recently, all paid by the city.


----------



## staff

Can't wait to see it when I arrive in the city next Wednesday.


----------



## oliver999

i like "喜玛拉雅中心"very much!!! where is the location?


----------



## oliver999

*shanghai residential highrises*

shanghai has tons of this kind of buildings. this is taixinjiayuan, just start for sale now.


----------



## oliver999

*baohua morden "city"*

hongkou district, start for sale in august


----------



## oliver999

*huizhihu garden ,phase 2*

hongkou district
















sourrounding


----------



## the spliff fairy

I like that little street they built into it


----------



## kix111

staff said:


> Can't wait to see it when I arrive in the city next Wednesday.


heyy im going back to next thursday cantttt wait so much XD

gonna have a good play around with my father's D3 ahaha


----------



## staff

^^
Nice!


----------



## hkskyline

Harregarre said:


> That's pretty sick yeah. I'm wondering about the other similar apartments though; will they be taken down?


The others have been inspected and are fine. The reason for this collapse is excavation and piling of soils which resulted in destabilizing the ground and the building toppled.


----------



## Atmosphere

big-dog said:


> I was in Shanghai last weekend. The whole city is messier than before, full of construction sites of new roads, flyovers and subway stations. People who plan to visit Shanghai before World Expo might better wait for a couple of months.


Hmmm i'm in Shanghai next month. I'm from Amsterdam so we got used to a city that is one big construction site (new central station, new metro line, and a lot of renovations and developments) Of course unlike in China everything goes sooo slow here :lol:


----------



## oliver999

Atmosphere said:


> Hmmm i'm in Shanghai next month. I'm from Amsterdam so we got used to a city that is one big construction site (new central station, new metro line, and a lot of renovations and developments) Of course unlike in China everything goes sooo slow here :lol:


welcome to highrises ocean.


----------



## staff

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200907/20090704/article_406354.htm


> *Financial hub to host own bull*
> 
> By Jane Chen and Liang Yiwen | 2009-7-4 | NEWSPAPER EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A STATUE of a bull similar to the Wall Street Bull will become a new landmark in Shanghai's financial hub of the Bund.*
> 
> The statue, designed as a Chinese ox, is being sculpted now and will be in place in the Bund by the Huangpu River before the end of the Chinese Year of the Ox next February.
> 
> The bull signified a bullish and prosperous Bund "financial cluster area," which covers 260 hectares, district government officials said yesterday.
> 
> The Charging Bull in New York is a 3,200-kilogram bronze sculpture by artist Arturo Di Modica that sits in Bowling Green Park near Wall Street.
> 
> The Bund Financial Square, where Shanghai's bull will be placed, is to the south of Hankou Road and to the north of Guangdong Road.
> 
> The area is one of four squares in the financial area. The others are Huangpu Park, Chen Yi Square and Meteorological Square.
> 
> *The Bund Financial Square was designed to provide a venue for major celebrations and rebadged Celebration Square last year.*
> 
> *But the original plan was changed and it was renamed the Bund Financial Square in April, after the city was designated to be built into a major international financial center and shipping hub by 2020 by the central government.*
> 
> The district government has redeveloped numerous old office buildings, which were mostly built before liberation.
> 
> Many administrative companies and non-profit social organizations have been replaced by top-level financial institutions.
> 
> The Bund's financial cluster initially had 93 old buildings and 45 have undergone a facelift and seven are now targeted.
> 
> *Rock Bund, the Peninsula Hotel more high-end residential areas, boutique hotels and department stores are also in the pipeline before the start of Expo.*


----------



## staff

The "Rock Bund" project, which is essentially an extension of the Bund, with renovations of old buildings and constructions of new ones, including the Peninsula Hotel. I don't know if the highrises are still part of the plans:


----------



## staff

What happened to the Nanjing Xi Lu 1788 Hao Project thread?


Anyway, big renders are up around the site now, and the tower is U/C;


(Crappy cellphone camera)


----------



## staff

Putuo 198m twins U/C. Gigantic plot:


(Crappy cell phone camera)


----------



## staff

SHK Huaihai Zhong Lu / Shaanxi Nan Lu Project;


(Crappy cell phone camera)


----------



## z0rg

Any render of the 198m twins in Putuo?


----------



## staff

^^
Didn't you post one like two weeks ago? 

They are 195,5m tall btw, not 198m.


----------



## hkskyline

*Firm's ignorance led to toppling of Shanghai building, report says *
4 July 2009
South China Morning Post

An official investigation into the collapse of an unfinished building in Shanghai has said that the accident was due to the construction company's "ignorance", rather than flaws in the design or building materials.

However, the report stopped short of apportioning blame,, and has been criticised for failing to address key issues.

One construction worker died when the 13-storey apartment block in Minhang district toppled at around 5.30am last Saturday.

The case has gripped Shanghai, particularly after local Communist Party officials were linked to key shareholders in Shanghai Meidu Property Development, the company behind the complex.

The Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development has issued an emergency call for a nationwide inspection of building sites in the wake of the accident, China News Service reported yesterday.

Nine people in Shanghai have been placed "under control" in relation to the accident, and Meidu's bank accounts were frozen earlier this week, following demands for refunds from owners of more than 400 flats in the development.

The report said the collapse was caused by earth, excavated to make a 4.6-metre deep pit for an underground car park alongside the building, being piled to depths of up to 10 metres on the other side of the structure. The weight of the pile created a "pressure differential" which led to a shift in the soil structure, eventually weakening the foundations and causing them to fail.

This situation "may" have been aggravated by several days of heavy rain leading up to the collapse, but investigators would not say whether this was a crucial factor.

The report said the construction company - Shanghai Zhongxin Construction - "did not consider clearly" that the earth pile could have such a devastating effect.

Investigators stopped short of saying whether the company's errors were negligent or easily avoidable.

However, they stressed that the building's foundations and construction materials all complied with the city's building regulations.

Huang Rong , director of the Shanghai Urban Construction and Communications Council, said inspections had shown that none of the remaining 10 apartment blocks was in immediate danger. "The surrounding buildings are now stable," he said. "The safety inspection of these homes will be the second phase of our professional team's work."

Jiang Huancheng , an architect and a lead investigator for the report, said it had been an "enormous shock" to see the site for the first time. "In my 46 years in the industry, I have never seen or heard of this," he said. "To put it simply this was ignorance leading to rashness. We need to take this accident as an important lesson {hellip} and ensure that it does not happen again."

Several days before the release of the report, Wu Hang , Mr Jiang's assistant, accused the construction company of incompetence and lacking "common sense".

Mr Wu said the investigation had found there had been no structures to support the walls of the car park pit, and this had been a key factor contributing to the accident.


----------



## staff

Another 南京西路1788号 render:


----------



## oliver999

nice, 198m twin!!!!


----------



## staff

Nine (9!) new tunnels will be built below the Huangpu river. 


http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200907/20090707/article_406588.htm


> *9 new Huangpu tunnels on way*
> 
> By Dong Zhen | 2009-7-7 | NEWSPAPER EDITION
> 
> *SHANGHAI plans to build at least another nine tunnels across the Huangpu River after the 2010 World Expo to enhance traffic links, especially to downtown areas.*
> 
> The city engineering administration made the announcement yesterday as it unveiled plans to close Shanghai's oldest river tunnel this weekend for a major facelift.
> 
> The pace of tunnel construction will not take a break after Expo.
> 
> "The government has decided to construct at least nine new vehicle tunnels across the Huangpu River after Expo to further enhance cross-river traffic, especially in downtown zones," Shang Guoping, an official with the Shanghai Engineering Administration, said yesterday.
> 
> All tunnels would be built inside the Outer Ring Road.
> 
> While exact locations had not yet been selected by the government, Shang said future tunnels would mostly be built in the northern and southern sections of the city.
> 
> "Compared to the central part of the city, the northern and southern areas are still lacking in cross-river passages," Shang said.
> 
> *He said some of the tunnels may be built on northern Nenjiang Road, Zhoujiazui Road, Jiangpu Road and Yinhang Road, and on Wanping Road, Lujiabang Road and Luoxiu Road in the south.*


----------



## giallo

staff said:


> Another 南京西路1788号 render:


My new place is right across from this disappointment. I get to watch it rise.:sleepy:


----------



## kix111

that still will not solve the congestion in yan an road tunnel i dont think because of its location, right thru lu jia zui to ppl's square


----------



## hkskyline

*China Unicom to Build 3G Network in Shanghai with CNY20bn *

SHANGHAI, July 7, SinoCast -- China Unicom (Hong Kong) Ltd. (NYSE: CHU; SEHK: 0762; SHSE: 600050) will pour CNY 20 billion to build a 3G network in Shanghai in the future three years.

The leading Chinese mobile carrier inked a framework agreement with the local government on July 6, 2009, according to which both sides will cooperate in terms of telecommunications infrastructure construction, employment, World Expo communications, industrial upgrade, and service quality improvement.

CNY 800 million will be used to construct and optimize Shanghai's WCDMA network in a bid to provide fluent communications during the World Expo that will be held locally in 2010.

China Unicom will increase job opportunities through equipment manufacturing, project construction, network operation and management, and business outsourcing, cooperation and agency.

Meanwhile, the company will adhere to its tenet - to provide optical network access to buildings within the territories of Shanghai and build the optical network connected to houses in some regions.

China Unicom will also provide services for customers to make dinner and room reservation through mobile phones, promote sights on the Internet, and protect public security via video surveillance.


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai to offer incentives *
8 July 2009
SCMP

Shanghai plans to offer land at below market price to lure developers into speeding up the development of Lingang New City in Pudong.

A master plan for the new city, strategically located near the Pudong International Airport and part of Yangshan Port, envisages an investment of 22.5 billion yuan (HK$25.52 billion).

To lure cash-rich investors, the Lingang New City government will offer incentives to accelerate the development of the 300 square kilometre purpose-built city.

According to sources, the government will offer land at below market prices on condition that the property firms undertake to sell the completed buildings to multinational corporations at discounted prices.

It hopes this will help attract big-name companies to relocate their headquarters or other key facilities to Lingang from other parts of the mainland or the world.

Under the master plan, the main city area will house the financial, business, education, travel, leisure and residential sectors.

The initial population will be 350,000 and will increase to 800,000 when the development is completed in 2020.

But Shanghai faces competition from other cities also intent on attracting foreign firms.

John Yip Ying-chee, an executive director of Henderson Land Development, said other coastal provinces such as Jiangsu and Liaoning had approached the firm to make a field trip to sites set aside for the development of proposed new cities and port developments.

These cities had similar plans for their development, said Mr Yip, citing as an example the port of Nantong on the lower Yangtze River which was looking for foreign investors for port and logistics-related development.

In Dalian, Lioaning, the city government said in early 2007 it planned to develop Changxing Island to rejuvenate the old industry bases of northeast China and bolster foreign economic ties.

This included building a satellite town in Dalian with a population of 500,000 in 15 years in a bid to become a major component port serving international shipping centres.

Investors banking on Shanghai to position itself as an international finance centre and shipping hub by 2020 should therefore take a long-term view, said Mr Yip.

"As an investor, we will ask for more incentives in the early stages of development in order to minimise our risk," he said. "The decision will be determined by the attractiveness of the preferential terms to be offered by the local governments.

"But we will study all the proposals to see how we can participate."

Singapore-listed Yanlord Land Group said it would look into the latest Shanghai land proposal.

"We also want to contribute to the development of Yangshan Port as it is a key project in Shanghai," said Michelle Sze, the head of investor relations at Yanlord.

The company would also be interested in participating in the residential development projects in the area since this was its area of expertise, Ms Sze said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Investors Warm Up To Shanghai's Property Invest Market *
6 July 2009

SHANGHAI (Dow Jones)--Investors are gradually warming up to Shanghai's large-size property investment market after staying on the sidelines for about a year on rebounding home sales, property prices and China's still loose monetary policy.

Real estate agencies say, however, that the make-up of potential buyers are largely Asian such as domestic investors with Chinese government backing or rich Asian families, replacing Western investment houses that had long dominated the market.

Residential and retail properties are among the most favored property for these investors and the number of transactions closed in China's largest and most vibrant property investment market may rise to close to 10 in the second half of this year, compared with one to two deals closed in the January-June period, they say.

'With the expected improvement of both the domestic and global economic environment, the second half of this year is expected to see more and more investors coming back,' said CB Richard Ellis Group Inc. in a report, noting that a number of deals are currently being negotiated in the market.

Albert Lau, managing director at Savills Property Services (Shanghai) Co., said Shanghai's investment property market has stabilized as sentiment is improving and sellers are ready to give discounts.

'Plus, China's economy is still clearly stronger than most other countries. The (China) platform still appears to be one of the more solid ones from an investment point of view,' Lau said.

The research bureau of the People's Bank of China said Friday China's economy likely grew more than 7%, or even 7.5%, in the second quarter from the same period last year, and is likely to improve further in the second half. The country's gross domestic product growth fell to 6.1% in the first quarter from a year earlier.

Meanwhile, government data show overall property sales by floor area in the first five months of this year rose 25.5% from a year earlier, while property prices began to rise in some cities.

Shanghai's property investment market slowed to a crawl in the past 12 months with less than five deals closed, a far cry from around three dozen deals in the year earlier period, analysts say. Foreign investors, led by real-estate funds at global investment banks such as Morgan Stanley (MS), Goldman Sachs Group Inc. (GS) and Macquarie Group Ltd. (MQG.AU), not only stopped buying but tried to sell property holdings to repatriate funds, they said.

A number of large-scale developments, including two luxury hotels in downtown Shanghai co-invested by Hong Kong-based Shui On Group and entrepreneur Leo Koguan, were halted or construction was postponed last year because of the financial crisis.

But after regrouping for a year, investors began to sniff around for deals in the second quarter, said Stephen Chen, CBRE's senior director of investment properties China.

'For a period, everybody stopped and nobody did anything,' Chen said. 'And then all of a sudden people are coming back,' adding it may still take a few months before buyers and sellers are able to execute transactions.

Chinese companies with offshore entities in Hong Kong or elsewhere are in a good position to snap up deals because many of them have strong government backing, are rich with cash and can with relative ease buy property held by either local or foreign entities, bypassing China's cumbersome foreign exchange control, he said.

'They (Chinese companies) have the capability to arrange financing through local and foreign sources,' he said. 'In this market if you have the money you will be the boy in the candy store alone.'

Betty Wong, director of investment services for East China at Colliers International, said private funds pooled together by several cash-rich families also have become active.

In the past, these family funds were often outbid by foreign fund managers willing to offer high prices and close deals quickly.

'Now that those aggressive players are mostly gone, or at least not in the buying mode any more, these family funds are becoming much more competitive,' Wong said.

Local English newspaper Shanghai Daily reported in May Stanley Ho, the Macau gambling billionaire, is co-investing $500 million with LVMH Moet Hennessy Louis Vuitton (LVMUY) to build a major commercial complex in Shanghai.

But most of the families are little known to the public world, Wong said.

Foreign investors aren't completely missing in action, real estate agencies said.

While funds operated by large investment banks are keeping a low profile, private equity funds that have a relatively strong cash position such as Blackstone Group L.P., TPG Inc. and Carlyle Group L.P., are hunting for deals.

'They are definitely looking eagerly, but most can't get the kind of discounts they want,' a director at one of the real estate firms said.


----------



## hkskyline

*First cross-river tunnel to be closed for reconstruction *
7 July 2009
Copyright 2009 China Daily Information Company. All Rights Reserved.

China's first cross-river tunnel, Dapu Tunnel in the eastern metropolis of Shanghai, will be closed on July 10 for massive reconstruction, the Shanghai municipal government said on July 6.

The 2.7-km-long tunnel, built in 1965, bridges the east and west banks of Huangpu River which divides the city in half.

The tunnel lies in the core of Shanghai 2010 Expo site. The reconstruction is expected to end next March before the opening of the Expo on May 1.

It is initially designed with a two-way traffic flow of 670 vehicles per hour. After two renovations - -one in 1989 and the other in 2004, now 2,587 vehicles run through it in every sixty minutes.

The reconstruction project will improve the tunnel's ventilation conditions, road surface and replace outdated or failing equipments.

After reconstruction, it will be shifted from a two-way tunnel to an east-to-west single-way tunnel. Dapu tunnel, together with a second tunnel being built 12 meters to its west, will form a four-lane two-way transportation system.

The troubles caused by the enclosure of Dapu tunnel for the commuters could be offset by the newly built South Xizang Road tunnel and the second phase of Shanghai Subway Line 8, which opened on July 5, the local government said.


----------



## Jim856796

I did now know that there was a tunnel underneath the Expo site. The only two tunnels under the Huangpu River that I have heard of are the Dalian Lu Tunnel and an unnamed tunnel that goes from the Pudong Business District to the centre of the Bund. Should a complete list of all the bridges and tunnels in Shanghai be created?


----------



## staff

Pedestrians navigate an X-shaped elevated walkway at the intersection of Fuxing Road E. and Henan Road S. in Shanghai yesterday. The newly opened walkway is the first cable-stayed structure of its kind in the country. Besides providing a safe approach for pedestrians crossing the streets, it has no support pillars underneath to obstruct traffic.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200907/20090711/article_407144.htm


----------



## Huti

very cool-I like it


----------



## staff

Wujiang Lu project overviews:


The old school that is to be moved;










They've constructed a workers' dormitory, but as you can see, most of the plot is filled with grass;


----------



## staff

Pudong Kerry Centre from a couple of days ago:


----------



## staff

Not sure what the name of this building is, but it is located in the Expo area on the Puxi side;


----------



## z0rg

What are they building between Azia and Merryland? Pic by jubbis18 at Flickr.


----------



## z0rg

Wow, great updates staff. We need some renders of both Wujiang Lu Project and that one around the Expo area.


----------



## staff

^^
You already know what the project on Wujiang Lu / Weihai Lu looks like. 

But we definitely need renders of that Expo Tower, and another tower in south Xuhui that looks like it might be quite tall. Also, there are a bunch of towers going up in Jing'An that aren't documented. I'll have some free time this upcoming week to cover them all, hopefully.


----------



## z0rg

Oh...  Post the pics here too
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=679676


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

Cool pics. Heard that it's bloody hot and humid in Shanghai right now.


----------



## staff

^^
Yep, unbearable almost! Going out on photo tours is all about accepting your fate that you are going to be totally drenched in sweat already after a couple of minutes.


----------



## liwentao_tom

Jim856796 said:


> I did now know that there was a tunnel underneath the Expo site. The only two tunnels under the Huangpu River that I have heard of are the Dalian Lu Tunnel and an unnamed tunnel that goes from the Pudong Business District to the centre of the Bund. Should a complete list of all the bridges and tunnels in Shanghai be created?


7 bridges and 8 tunnels have been built... 2 bridges and 4 tunnels are now under construction...

these maps are ranged from north to south ...(*Bridges* * Tunnels * Metro Tunnels)


----------



## z0rg

^^ Could you add the locations of the u/c bridges, please? We are very interested


----------



## liwentao_tom

z0rg said:


> ^^ Could you add the locations of the u/c bridges, please? We are very interested


they are in the suburban area....


----------



## liwentao_tom

Minpu Bridge 2009.6.28


----------



## liwentao_tom

Minpu 2nd Bridge


----------



## z0rg

More, more!!


----------



## ZZ-II

how tall is the bridge? looks like 200m +


----------



## liwentao_tom

ZZ-II said:


> how tall is the bridge? looks like 200m +


Minpu Bridge: 214.5m
Minpu 2nd Bridge: 153m


----------



## oliver999

seems shanghai fasten minhang district development. nice of both bridge.


----------



## staff

Another render of SHK's project at Huaihai Zhong Lu;


----------



## ShanghaiRose

Fantastic buildings, i'm focusing on Shanghai Expo buildings now, they are amazing!


----------



## hkskyline

*Top hotels continue to struggle *
17 July 2009
Shanghai Daily

Five-star hotels in Shanghai continued to register declining room rates and occupancies during the first five months of this year, extending its southward trend amid the global economic downturn and ample supply.

The average daily room rate of the city's luxury hotels dropped 24 percent year on year to 1,225 yuan (US$180) in the first five months while the occupancy rate dropped 14 percentage points to 45 percent, said hotel investment and advisory firm Jones Lang LaSalle Hotels in its Hotel Intelligence Report 2009, released yesterday .

"The weakened global economy and the consequently tightened travel budgets have dramatically affected overseas tourist arrivals to Shanghai,'' said Andreas Flaig, managing director with Jones Lang LaSalle Hotels China. "As a result, the city's five-star hotels have started to significantly lower their room rates in a hope to bolster the dwindling occupancy rates.''

Overseas tourist arrivals in Shanghai fell 6.2 percent year on year to 2.04 million between January and May, according to latest statistics.

The global economic crisis began to have a major effect on the local market in the second half of last year, industry analysts said.

Last year, the average daily room rate at Shanghai's five-star hotels fell 4 percent to 1,552 yuan while occupancy rates dropped 10 percentage points to 56 percent, according to Jones Lang LaSalle Hotels research based on a sample of more than 9,700 guest rooms.

Occupancies and room rates at Shanghai's five-star hotels are expected to continue to feel pressure in the near term as a number of new hotels, many of them in Pudong, are expected to open in the next 12 to 18 months, noted Lily Ng, senior vice president with Jones Lang LaSalle Hotels China.

However, the much-hyped World Expo 2010 and the strong conference and exhibition market may help boost tourist numbers and generate hotel demand in the city both during and after the six-months event, Ng said.

Nationwide, nine out of 13 cities monitored by the company still managed to register year-on-year growth in average daily room rates last year, with many second and third-tier cities benefiting from massive infrastructure developments in recent years.


----------



## staff

Forgot that I had these two pics on my cell phone-- they're taken sometime last week:


Nanjing Xi Lu 1788;










Another project on Nanjing Xi Lu (top-middle of the photo). Renderings suggest a mushroom-like glass building that has maybe 25 or so floors. Didn't catch the name;


----------



## mckendy

Is someone aware of the date of commencement of this project because I really love it and especially the map of Shanghai where will be located


----------



## mckendy

z0rg said:


> Project by P&T in Putuo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.p-t-group.com/html_c/projects_urban.php?projecttype=58&action=go


Is someone aware of the date of commencement of this project because I really love it and especially the map of Shanghai where will be located


----------



## oliver999

staff,what cell phone do you use? seems better quality than my camera.


----------



## staff

^^
Nokia N85. It's decent for a cell phone I suppose.


----------



## kix111

^^OMG thats my phone too <3 its pretty good camera


----------



## z0rg

China's ugliest skyscraper. By yayaow.


----------



## Jim856796

Shanghai is hosting the 2011 World Aquatics Championships, and for the occasion, a new world-class aquatics centre is being constructed.

Indoor Stadium: 18.000
Swimming Stadium: 5.000
Outdoor Swimming Pool: 5.000


----------



## Joel que

staff said:


> ^^
> Nokia N85. It's decent for a cell phone I suppose.


I am not exactly computer savy guy,for year,I have trouble trying to paste my trip to xiamen on this forum,but I do know how,just how do you do it?


----------



## staff

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/intercontinental/en/gb/new-hotels/shanghai-expo


> Set to open in December 2009, InterContinental Shanghai Expo is Shanghai’s newest luxury hotel, centrally located just 40 minutes from Pudong International Airport and 45 minutes from Hongqiao Airport. Built on the World Expo site in Pudong, with spectacular views of Shanghai’s skyline and the Hangpu River this hotel is ideally situated and is just eight minutes drive to the heart of Lujiazui, Shanghai’s central business district and numerous shopping areas. Metro stations 4, 6, 7 and 8 are within walking distance and the hotel is close to all city attractions in Puxi and Pudong. Combining the richness of ancient China and excitement of modern China a visit to this city will be an unforgettable experience.
> 
> InterContinental Shanghai Expo offers 400 contemporary guestrooms, all of which feature spectacular World Expo views or river views of Shanghai’s skyline. The hotel features 42 suites, including 37 executive suites, four Diplomatic suites with private balconies and a classic Presidential suite occupying half of Level 28.
> 
> InterContinental Shanghai Expo offers a spacious Grand Ballroom and Terrace Ballroom with an outdoor area. Both ballrooms are equipped with state of the art technology and have natural light with specially designed breakout areas. An additional 9 meeting rooms with spectacular river views are available with the latest technology, the ultimate place for your next party or private function.
> 
> Club InterContinental rooms located on Level 24 to 28 feature automatic coffee machines, special amenities and personalised 24-hour business and concierge butler service. Club InterContinental Lounge on Level 26 and 27 has a 150m2 terrace offering breathtaking views of the Huangpu River and World Expo site.
> 
> Spa InterContinental is your personal sanctuary in Shanghai with panoramic views of the city and a full range of Spa treatments combining the best of East and West in 11 oversized treatment rooms. A 25 metre swimming pool, large whirlpool and outdoor deck overlooking the Huangpu River lush garden is the ideal surrounding to stay fit or simply relax. The fully-equipped fitness centre features the latest generation cardio, strength and weight equipment. Spinning and yoga classes are available for all hotel guests.
> 
> A variety of dining options include cuisines from around the world as well as local favourites served in a Cosmopolitan or contemporary atmosphere with show kitchens and live cooking stations that add flair to every meal.


----------



## hkskyline

*Gemdale secures Shanghai site for record 3.05b yuan *
24 July 2009
SCMP

A Shanghai land plot has set a year-to-date high for the property market, as increasingly buoyant prices in the mainland's richest city spur developers to replenish land banks.

Local developer Gemdale Group yesterday won the plot of land in Shanghai's western Qingpu district for 3.05 billion yuan (HK$3.46 billion), 222 per cent higher than the reserve price of 946.03 million yuan.

The transaction set a record for the most expensive site in the eastern coastal city for this year.

The site, with a gross floor area of 210,228 square metres and a unit price of 14,498.50 yuan per square metre, is 35.84 per cent more expensive than a neighbouring site bought by Longfor Group in 2007.

Quality villas in the district were now trading at 35,000 yuan to 40,000 yuan per square metre, while some townhouse or mid-rise residential projects fetched 17,000 yuan to 20,000 yuan per square metre, said Clement Luk Shing, a director and deputy general manager of Centaline (China) Property Consultants.

Some analysts attributed the promising result to the Shanghai municipal government loosening the so-called "70/90" restriction for residential land for sales last month. Under the policy, at least 70 per cent of the units on offer should be smaller than 90 square metres to meet market demand.

"Strong home sales over the past few months and declining inventory in the city have prompted developers to replenish their land banks at more aggressive prices," said Vincent Luk Fung-siu, the general manager for eastern China at property consultancy DTZ.

He added that the latest transaction might further fuel a gain in home prices, which are already showing signs of heating up.

Data compiled by E-House China, the mainland's largest property broker, shows sales of homes in Shanghai worth 40,000 yuan and above per square metre reached 600 units in the first half of this year, 69.97 per cent more than a year earlier.

Tomson Riviera, once touted as Shanghai's No 1 luxury residential project, has secured buyers for 23 units priced at more than 90,000 yuan per square metre over the past month. That is almost six times the number sold in the past four years.

In addition, Shui On Land last month sold 57 units at Block 11 of Casa Lakeville at an average of 60,000 yuan per square metre.

Mr Luk said the improving market sentiment and anticipation of diminishing inventory and rising home prices had made up for negative news such as tighter home loan approval for second-home buyers. But he said market transactions should soon take a breather as the sector needed to consolidate after the rapid growth of the past few months.

Mr Luk believes Shanghai home prices would stay relatively firm because of limited supply.

Housing inventory in the city has dropped 38 per cent from a peak of 5.3 million square metres, according to data from Nomura International. Analysts estimate that the existing inventory of residential units is just sufficient to satisfy two to three months of market demand.


----------



## z0rg

By pakeing. You can see the Grand Center, 170m, 41 floors. Pudong Kerry Center in the background, 198m. What's the 30~ floor one u/c next to Shanghai Grand?


----------



## deepblue01

wow, a great combinations of skyscrapers in the pic above. Haven't seen this part of shanghai before. Very nice


----------



## staff

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200907/20090729/article_408972.htm


> *Croc on build site*
> 
> By Wang Haoran | 2009-7-29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A firefighter holds a 1.5-meter crocodile found at the construction site of a Metro Line 10 station on Siping Road early yesterday morning. The reptile was spotted behind an electric switch box with its mouth taped. No one knows where it came from. The reptile will be raised in the Shanghai Zoo.


----------



## z0rg

High-res render of SHK project in Luwan.


----------



## hkskyline

*Private builders blamed for collapse in Shanghai *
29 July 2009
South China Morning Post

Officials in Shanghai yesterday piled blame on the developers and builders of an incomplete apartment block that collapsed last month, accusing them of serious misconduct and of important breaches of construction regulations.

The collapse of the 13-storey building, which toppled over on its foundations on June 27, killing one worker, was a big embarrassment for the city and raised speculation about suspected close ties between officials and developers.

An investigation concluded at the start of this month that Shanghai Meidu Property Development and Shanghai Zhongxin Construction were "chiefly responsible" for the collapse and recommended that they be given the "highest penalty under the law".

The inquiry also apportioned blame to the contractor responsible for the foundation work on the site, Shengteng Foundations, and uncovered irregularities in the workings of local government, sparking an investigation by the Communist Party.

But yesterday's announcement was the first time that officials had said they had found anyone directly responsible for the incident.

The report said that six people had been formally detained and a further seven questioned. It listed the names of five company directors who would face legal action, among others.

Some owners of apartments in the complex were dissatisfied, saying the outcome brought them no nearer to receiving compensation, negotiations over which have been going on since the accident.

Investigators found that the collapse of the building - one of 11 blocks in the Lotus Riverside development - had been caused by a massive mound of waste earth piled on one side of the structure, coupled with 4.6-metre-deep excavations for an underground car park on the other.

Xie Liming , head of the city's safety inspection department and chief investigator, said yesterday: "The difference in pressure on the two sides of the building caused a shift in the soil structure levels that was greater than the foundations were able to withstand."

Mr Xie said that the accident had been due to a catalogue of errors in six key areas of the construction work. The problems were improper storage of waste, digging works that breached regulations, poor inspection of the site, poor site management, poor safety procedures and building work being conducted too hurriedly.

"The situation was very chaotic," he said.

The investigation also looked into Meidu's main shareholders, following accusations that several were local officials or had links to the government.

Although the report found that none of the 16 shareholders were civil servants in state organs, eight did hold positions with township-level enterprises, including the company's president, Que Jingde , who was an assistant to the Meilong town chief. Meilong ran the company before its privatisation in 2001.


----------



## Severiano

那個SHK項目在哪個路口？ 那是淮海中路和陝西南路嗎？


----------



## staff

^^
Yeah.


----------



## Severiano

謝謝 職員


----------



## kix111

^^LOL what did you just call him


----------



## Severiano

職員，就是staff啊


----------



## oliver999

Severiano said:


> 職員，就是staff啊


这样的称呼不太象大陆风格，是台湾人在上海工作? 还是海归人士?


----------



## Severiano

我是美國人。 我在上海工作， 不過我以前住在中華民國。


----------



## SilentStrike

...?


----------



## hkskyline

*New home prices soar again *
4 August 2009
Shanghai Daily

NEW home prices continued to soar in Shanghai in July for the fifth consecutive month.

The average price of new homes, excluding those designated for residents relocated for urban redevelopment projects, rose 1.6 percent to 15,770 yuan (US$2,308) per square meter, the highest since June 2008, Shanghai Uwin Real Estate Information Services Co said yesterday.

Sales of new homes, however, fell 5.4 percent to 1.94 million square meters in July and ended a five-month rally since February.

"The rising prices coupled with falling volume are probably a sign of decreasing affordability,'' said Lu Qilin, a researcher at Shanghai Uwin. "The monthly transaction volume may plunge if prices continue to go north.''

An inadequate supply was another reason behind the volume drop, Uwin data showed.

A total of 1.27 million square meters of new homes were introduced to the market in July, down 5.2 percent month on month.

The supply of new homes in the first half of July was affected by safety checks the city government imposed on buildings under construction citywide after the deadly collapse of an apartment block in Minhang District on June 27, industry analysts said earlier.

While the overall volume fell, the mid to high-end properties became even more popular among home buyers over the past month.

Across the city, about 2,000 units of new houses costing between 2 million yuan and 3 million yuan were sold in July, up 9 percent from June. Meanwhile, around 362 deals involving new homes costing more than 8 million yuan were done, a month-on-month rise of 8 percent, said Shanghai Yungching Realty Inc.

The city's existing-home market also suffered last month when the transaction volume fell about 10 percent from June after rising prices drenched buyers' interest, a real estate chain has said.


----------



## Severiano

That price seems low, is this for all of Shanghai, like Songjiang and stuff, or for the city center. I doubt Luwan is 15,770/sqm.


----------



## Severiano

Hey everyone! I got laid off, but I got a new job. I dont start till later this month, therefore I have a ton of time on my hands. If yall have any pic requests, I would be happy to fulfill them.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Easy. Check all construction sites taller than 200m and post many pics :lol:


----------



## z0rg

*120 floor project coming in West Shanghai: Shanghai World Trade Center*.
From Renmin Ribao:

上海国际贸易中心建设破题 建设呼之欲出2009年8月4日 06:46
来源:人民日报 作者:谢卫群 选稿:方翔

　　东方网8月4日消息：8月3日，上海市商务委与上海长宁区签署推进商务工作全面发展合作框架协议，确定虹桥地区为国际贸易中心主体功能承载区，并拟采取市、区联手推进机制。这是上海市推进国际贸易中心建设的重要举措，上海国际贸易中心建设正式破题。

　　国际贸易中心建设呼之欲出

　　把上海建设成为国际经济、贸易、金融、航运四大中心，是党中央、国务院赋予上海的使命。今年3月，国务院出台了有关上海国际金融中心和国际航运中心建设的有关意见，如何建设经济中心和贸易中心摆上了议事日程。

　　中共中央政治局委员、上海市委书记***在推进金融中心建设大会上曾这样表达：有人问我，上海不是要建成四个中心吗？为什么国务院只批两个中心呢？我的理解是，上海的“四个中心”中，经济中心的范畴比较大，可以涵盖后面的三个中心，只要后三个中心建设好了，经济中心也就自然成了。而在后三个中心中，金融中心、航运中心建设不仅事关上海，还涉及国家层面，所以，需要国家出台政策。而贸易中心建设完全可以立即操作。

　　正是基于这一思路，上海加快了国际贸易中心的建设步伐。上海市政府副秘书长、商委主任沙海林，长宁区委书记卞百平一致认为，虹桥国际贸易中心主要承载区的确立，拉开了国际贸易中心建设的帷幕。

　　选择虹桥得天独厚

　　从上海的情况看，选择大虹桥地区成为国际贸易中心的主功能区得天独厚。

　　长宁区是上海的西大门，而其中的虹桥地区是上海最早的涉外贸易中心。虹桥经济技术开发区是国务院批准设立的第一个以第三产业为主导的国家级开发区，20多年来，虹桥开发区已集聚了全市1/3的驻沪领事馆和1/2的驻沪领事；在这个区域里，已拥有各类外资企业和外国企业代表处3600多家；这里也是上海的跨国采购集聚区，仅世贸商城内的跨国采购平台，就集聚了39家世界各国的跨国企业采购中心，初步形成了现代采购中心。

　　同时，这一地区相应的配套设施也很完善。以会展设施为例，拥有国际展览中心、世贸商城等，展览展示面积达4.5万平方米，是改革开放后上海最早的也是目前上海三大会展集聚区之一。

　　长宁区区长李耀新介绍，今后将用7年左右的时间，使虹桥主体功能区在功能布局、空间载体、企业集聚和配套服务等方面，能真正承担起上海国际贸易中心建设的重任。初步考虑，将虹桥涉外贸易中心作为虹桥主体功能区的核心区域，将虹桥临空港地区作为虹桥主体功能区的重要支撑，重点发展总部经济、专业会展、航空物流和服务外包等，将虹桥贸易总部地区建成国际知名贸易企业总部集聚的总部型生态园区。

　　*为提升这个区域的功能，长宁还将重点打造一批功能性项目，其中最亮点是建设高达120层的上海世界贸易中心，届时，它将成为上海西部地区的标志性建筑，成为国际贸易组织、国际性商会组织、国内贸易机构的集聚平台。*


Google Translator:

The construction of Shanghai International Trade Center building ready-breaking title at 6:46 on August 4, 2009
Source: People's Daily Author: Wei-Qun Xie selection:方翔

Daily News August 4: August 3, the Shanghai Business Shanghai Changning District Committee and the signing of the comprehensive development of the work to promote business co-operation framework agreement to determine the Hongqiao International Trade Center area is the main function of carrying the district and intends to take the city, district jointly push forward the mechanism. This is the Shanghai International Trade Center to promote the building of an important measure, the construction of Shanghai International Trade Center officially started.

International Trade Center building ready

The construction of Shanghai into an international economic, trade, finance, shipping four centers, the CPC Central Committee and the State Council entrusted the mission of Shanghai. In March this year, the State Council promulgated the Shanghai international financial center and the construction of an international shipping center, the views, how to build an economic center and trade center has been put on the agenda.

Member of the Political Bureau of the CPC Central Committee, secretary of the Shanghai Municipal *** building a financial center in promoting the General Assembly had this expression: Some people asked me not to build four Shanghai center? Why is the State Council has only approved two centers? My understanding is that Shanghai's "four centers", the economic center of the relatively large area to cover the back of the three centers, as long as the building after the three centers, and it naturally became the economic center. In three centers, financial and shipping center in Shanghai not only bears, but also at the national level, therefore, introduced the need for national policy. Trade Center building and can be operated immediately.

Based on this thinking, Shanghai International Trade Center to speed up the pace of the building. Deputy Secretary-General of the Shanghai Municipal Government, appointed director of business沙海林, secretary of Changning District Baiping Bian agreed that the Hongqiao International Trade Center to establish the main bearing area, began construction of the International Trade Center today.

Hongqiao unique choice

From the situation in Shanghai, the choice of Hongqiao area as an international trade center area of the main unique feature.

Shanghai Changning District is the west gate, which is the Hongqiao area of Shanghai Foreign Trade Center first. Hongqiao Economic and Technological Development Zone was approved by the State Council set up the first of a tertiary industry-driven national development zones, 20 years, the Hongqiao Development Zone, the city has gathered 1 / 3 of the Consulate General in Shanghai and 1 / 2 in Consul General in Shanghai; in this region has a wide range of foreign-funded enterprises and more than 3,600 representative offices of foreign enterprises; here is the Shanghai International Merchandising concentration areas, only the cross-Shanghaimart procurement platform, to gather the 39 countries in the world multinational purchasing center, the initial formation of a modern procurement centers.

At the same time, the region corresponding facilities are perfect. To exhibition facilities, for example, have an international exhibition center, such as the World Trade Center, the exhibition display area of 45,000 square meters, is the reform and opening-up the first Shanghai Shanghai is currently one of the three major exhibition gathering.

Li new Changning District, the future will be 7 years or so, so that the main function of Hongqiao District in the functional layout, space vector, corporate concentration and ancillary services, can really take on the construction of Shanghai International Trade Center of the task. Preliminary consideration to Hongqiao Hongqiao Foreign Trade Center, the main function as the core of the region will be temporary Hongqiao Hongqiao Airport as the main functional areas of an important support area, focusing on the development of headquarters economy, professional exhibition, aviation logistics and service outsourcing and so on, will be headquartered Hongqiao area of trade into an international well-known corporate headquarters gather the Trade eco-park headquarters.

In order to enhance the function of this region, Changning will feature a number of key projects to build, the most bright spot is the 120-story building up to the World Trade Center in Shanghai, when Shanghai will become a symbol of the western region of construction, international trade organizations, International Chamber of Commerce organizations, national trade bodies gather platform.


----------



## z0rg

Pics by Kaiser_kai.

Henderson Land midrise project in Nanjing Donglu.


















Shenwen Building. I think that this one is the new headquarters of the Jiefang Daily.


----------



## z0rg

By MiloChui at Flickr
From right to left: Taiping Financial Center, 208m; Shanghai Tower plot; Shanghai IFC 2, 260m; and the biggest piece of shit ever built.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/milochui/


----------



## staff

http://www.chinahospitalitynews.com...truction-starts-on-chinas-first-sunken-hotel/


> *Construction Starts On China's First "Sunken Hotel"*
> 
> August 13, 2009 | Print | Email Email | Category: Industry News
> 
> *Construction recently started on Songjiang Hotel, China's first "sunken hotel", which is to be built in a water-filled quarry in Songjiang, Shanghai.*
> 
> The quarry, which is 89 meters below sea level, is at the east of Hengshan inside the Shanghai Sheshan National Holiday Resort. The hotel will be constructed in accordance with five-star standards.
> 
> The 21-floor hotel will have two floors under water, two floors above ground-level and 17 floors between the water surface and ground-level. The 19 floors above the water will include a presidential view room, standard guestrooms, an underwater restaurant and cafe. All the 400 guestrooms will have sightseeing balconies to enjoy views of a waterfall opposite to the hotel.


----------



## z0rg

Finally!


----------



## staff

I wonder which chain will operate the hotel...


----------



## the spliff fairy

great news


----------



## Severiano

hey Z0rg when you say biggest piece of shit that ever got built, what are you referring to?


----------



## oliver999

Olaewg said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have one question... I saw yesterdey some program on Discovery TV (in Polish) about one future building. I know only that it is a just fantastic project. This building will be have a form X letter. It will be a multi-level and of corurse very, very, very high  The highest than before
> 
> Autors this program name this building something like X-topia... But I cannot find any informations
> 
> Can someone help me?


try on dubai forum


----------



## staff

> *City thinks green in bike-only lanes plan*
> 
> By Dong Zhen | 2009-10-20 | NEWSPAPER EDITION
> 
> *SHANGHAI *urban construction authorities said yesterday that they would set up more bicycle lanes citywide between major transport roads and hubs in order to expand the coverage of bike-rental services.
> 
> This will come as good news for green supporters and commuters alike.
> 
> The final trip home after alighting from public transport is a nuisance for many commuters.
> 
> This last stage was referred to by traffic planners as "the very last three kilometers," between homes, schools, or communities to traffic hubs, Xu Xuefeng, a Shanghai People's Congress delegate, said yesterday.
> 
> "Such a service will be convenient for a large number of commuters and important to the city's low-carbon ecological development," Xu said at a meeting with construction commission officials.
> 
> Commission officials said they had already started combing road conditions citywide in preparation for building bike-connection lanes between major streets, bus and Metro stations.
> 
> "Construction of support facilities, such as bike parking spots, will follow," the commission said in a statement.
> 
> The city government recently enacted a regulation setting up stricter restrictions on outdoor advertising.
> 
> Operators of low-cost bike-rental businesses are believed to have been hit by the new rule as no advertisements are allowed inside campuses and residential complexes.
> 
> The advertisements had been a source of income for these business operators.
> 
> Despite this hiccup, bike-rental businesses have been promised more support by the construction authorities.
> 
> The city's transport bureau told Congress delegates it would integrate bike-rental services in more of under-construction Metro stations, especially in outlying areas.
> 
> Shanghai started offering bike-rental services on a trial basis last year in Zhangjiang High-tech Park in Pudong.
> 
> Read more: http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200910/20091020/article_416844.htm#ixzz0USI1D1va


..


----------



## SilentStrike

oliver999 said:


> try on dubai forum


Some kinda X shaped building was proposed in BEijing few years ago.


----------



## staff

> *Bund face-lift nears completion*
> 
> 2009-10-23 | NEWSPAPER EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A riverfront promenade built between the Shanghai Bund's historic buildings and the Huangpu River is coming into shape as the 3,315-meter underground Bund Vehicle Passage project nears completion. The 5 billion yuan (US$730 million) project, which also includes the renovation of public facilities at the Bund, is designed to shift traffic underground and is expected to open to traffic in March next year ahead of the start of the Shanghai World Expo on May 1.
> 
> Read more: http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200910/20091023/article_417212.htm#ixzz0UjcaaZt7


..


----------



## staff

Good this!


> *Makeover of Huaihai Road in the works*
> 
> By Liang Yiwen | 2009-10-23 | NEWSPAPER EDITION
> 
> 
> *LUWAN *District's Huaihai Road is upgrading its commercial businesses to compete with other downtown shopping areas, government officials said yesterday.
> 
> *A 2.2-kilometer section of the street between Shaanxi Road S. and Xizang Road S. will be divided into four parts with sections for flagship stores, time-honored brands and trendy fashion outlets.*
> 
> The restructuring aims to highlight the 109-year-old street's unique features such as its protected historical buildings and small boutique stores that are rented out by individual property owners.
> 
> "People first think about going to Nanjing Road W. to buy luxury goods or Xujiahui area for ordinary shopping," said a district official who asked not to be identified.
> 
> There are hundreds of stores ranging from 1,000 to 10,000 square meters each in Huaihai Road's main shopping area, which can't compete with the flashy malls in Xujiahui or Nanjing Road W. that cover hundreds thousands of square meters, the official said.
> 
> *Zhang Jie, director of Luwan's commercial commission, said the street is too narrow and spread out compared with other shopping areas.*
> 
> "We decided to divide the street into four areas with clear positions to make up for its flaws," Zhang said.
> 
> According to the plan, *areas east of the north-south elevated road will mainly host flagship stores of famous brands such as Louis Vuitton, Hermes and Tiffany.* This area will feature stores opening on to the street, unlike Nanjing Road W., where customers need to go inside a mall to shop at most upscale stores.
> 
> The transformation is expected to be finished before 2010 World Expo begins in May, officials said.
> 
> *Areas from the North-South Elevated Road to Ruijin No. 2 Road will mainly accommodate trendy fashion outlets popular among young people.* The change has already begun with stores such as H&M, C&A, Zara and Barbie now open.
> 
> *Time-honored brand stores will occupy areas west of Ruijin No. 2 Road.*
> 
> Government officials said that they would introduce favorable policies to encourage property owners to lease stores to brands that comply to the marketing strategy.
> 
> Read more: http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200910/20091023/article_417188.htm#ixzz0UjcpmUsK


----------



## Severiano

^^ Good planning there! Keep the stores on the street not in a mall. I hope they can develop west of Ruijin Road. I live on Huaihai near Changshou road and I feel this area is in need of more retail especially restaurants.


----------



## kix111

^^These specialised makeovers on each district is really the way to improve the overall cityscape in shanghai. I heard they are doing a make-over in Hong Kou too near SiChuna road. Btw just heard that H&M flagship store is moving into SiChuan road next year.


----------



## staff

^^
Nice. I love the gentrified area around Sichuan Lu.


----------



## wwwdbwww

yes North Sichuan Rd is indeed a promising place. a simple decoration will wake up the nicely-old styles.


----------



## z0rg

Pay attention to these links :O
http://www.shjagh.gov.cn/seconds/deve_plan/new3_3.htm
http://www.shjagh.gov.cn/seconds/deve_plan/new3_5.htm
http://www.shjagh.gov.cn/seconds/deve_plan/new3_1.htm


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ Looks like a new constructionboom in shanghai is coming? Very nice but unfortunately I can't read chinese. Are these real plans? visions? is it already u/c? And where is it?

All of the projects are looking very green! Something Shanghai really good use.


----------



## kix111

Man z0rg you are lazy, only giving the urls 

I want to ask the reliability of those news too, they seem to be put on the official JingAn government website hmm. 

JingAn is really booming atm, hopefully HongQiao will start booming soon as its going to be the international trade center of shanghai along with Lujiazui. 

Refering back to this you posted ages ago z0rg, i can not find anything with the 120floor building in hongqiao in the article?? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40869632&postcount=1073


----------



## z0rg

^^ Hongqiao, Putuo, Songjiang, Xuhui, Luwan and Hongkou, all are planning a supertall each. Seems like every district wants a supertall now


----------



## kix111

Do you have any source? Looks like competitions between each district is escalating


----------



## z0rg

kix111 said:


> Do you have any source? Looks like competitions between each district is escalating


You know all of them 

Hongqiao:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40869610&postcount=757

Huangpu: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42289028&postcount=804

Luwan:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=659326

Xuhui:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456032

Songjiang:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39906180&postcount=725

Hongkou:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474885

Putuo:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855730

And of course Pudong:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391698

Also they said they may build some landmark tower close to the Expo Area, likely in the new Pujiang area. And I think there's some long term proposal in Dalian Lu, but these are only "ghost proposals" imo. Nothing serious.


----------



## kix111

^^Wow, i only knew some of them, also a good news - Disney is finally coming to shanghai XD!


----------



## Severiano

I live in Xuhui, but i think that Huangpu is the best. Just too expensive to live there unless I live in a slum.


----------



## hkskyline

*New home buying sentiment stays firm *
3 November 2009
Shanghai Daily

BUYING sentiment for new homes continued to be strong in Shanghai last month and the average price also remained high, according to a leading real estate agency.

Sales of new homes, excluding those designated for relocated residents under urban redevelopment projects, edged down slightly from September's 1.48 million to 1.47 million square meters in October, Shanghai Uwin Real Estate Information Services Co said yesterday.

The average price of new homes dipped to 16,780 yuan (US$2,456) per square meter last month, down by merely 0.65 percent from September.

"Across the city, about 300 residential developments registered a month-on-month price increase between September and October," said Lu Qilin, a researcher at Shanghai Uwin.

"Among them, nearly one third rose by more than 10 percent. Meanwhile, about 160 new housing projects suffered a decrease in prices."

Lu explained that the monthly dip in the average price was primarily due to more homes in suburban areas being sold during the period.

Uwin statistics showed that nearly 80 percent of new homes sold in the city last month, or 1.15 million square meters, are located beyond the Outer Ring Road, compared with about 60 percent in previous months.

Analysts attributed an inadequate supply of new homes as the major reason behind the current strong market momentum.

There were only about 1.26 million square meters of new housing projects for sale last month, compared with 1.5 million square meters in September and 1.58 million square meters in August.


----------



## hkskyline

*New home buying sentiment stays firm *
3 November 2009
Shanghai Daily

BUYING sentiment for new homes continued to be strong in Shanghai last month and the average price also remained high, according to a leading real estate agency.

Sales of new homes, excluding those designated for relocated residents under urban redevelopment projects, edged down slightly from September's 1.48 million to 1.47 million square meters in October, Shanghai Uwin Real Estate Information Services Co said yesterday.

The average price of new homes dipped to 16,780 yuan (US$2,456) per square meter last month, down by merely 0.65 percent from September.

"Across the city, about 300 residential developments registered a month-on-month price increase between September and October," said Lu Qilin, a researcher at Shanghai Uwin.

"Among them, nearly one third rose by more than 10 percent. Meanwhile, about 160 new housing projects suffered a decrease in prices."

Lu explained that the monthly dip in the average price was primarily due to more homes in suburban areas being sold during the period.

Uwin statistics showed that nearly 80 percent of new homes sold in the city last month, or 1.15 million square meters, are located beyond the Outer Ring Road, compared with about 60 percent in previous months.

Analysts attributed an inadequate supply of new homes as the major reason behind the current strong market momentum.

There were only about 1.26 million square meters of new housing projects for sale last month, compared with 1.5 million square meters in September and 1.58 million square meters in August.


----------



## kix111

The new concept map for PVG! added the new T4, i doubt shanghai will ever use this many terminals =/


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ kix111*

^^ What is your source for that picture of the terminal-layout masterplan?

I'm interested in seeing the entire layout of the masterplan, and not just the terminals.


----------



## staff

kix111 said:


> i doubt shanghai will ever use this many terminals =/


Hard to say. There are good chances that Shanghai will have something like 70 million inhabitants and be one of the most important cities on the planet in 2050.


----------



## kix111

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ What is your source for that picture of the terminal-layout masterplan?
> 
> I'm interested in seeing the entire layout of the masterplan, and not just the terminals.


The new master plan for PVG was released on the 3rd of October (which is ages ago), everybody has been talkin about it but i do not know if there is an official source.

The new T4 is said to be bigger than beijing's T3, also there is something about the 6th runway..


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ kix111*

^^ Do you have a picture of the entire layout of the new masterplan for PVG?

Please post them, please. Thanks.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

kix111 said:


> The new concept map for PVG! added the new T4, i doubt shanghai will ever use this many terminals =/


hope... new T5 in future


----------



## deepblue01

hmm, they should just build one big one like beijing capital


----------



## Maggern2k

deepblue01 said:


> hmm, they should just build one big one like beijing capital


Beijing has several terminals....and several international flights go from the domestic terminal, which almost made me lose my flight once...


----------



## kix111

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ Do you have a picture of the entire layout of the new masterplan for PVG?
> 
> Please post them, please. Thanks.


Sorry i do not have any other photos on pvg, these photos are from xitek, however there is another master plan for Hongqiao transportation hub

the aqua colored box is the shanghai-beijing railway, the yellow colored box is the maglev (the airport line and shanghai-hangzhou line WOW), the red boxes on the left and right hand bottom are the future expansion of the Hongqiao airport.


----------



## kix111

The inside of the Hongqiao airport is finished from the renovation.

note on the left hand side the sign reads "train and MAGLEV"


----------



## kix111

This land will soon be turned into a Disneyland! Look at the official notice from the government buying the land in the second post.


----------



## kix111

From 
http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?forumid=40&threadyear=2009&threadid=96320





































from jamspan










from Christopher Herwig


----------



## jacks

Beautiful!


----------



## Mdaf

i think shanghai needs more trees


----------



## SilentStrike

lol luijiazui is filled with trees...
Then all big roads have trees along them...

what more do you want? trees on top of buildings?


----------



## staff

I've been to few cities that have so many trees as Shanghai. In many areas the trees form a "roof" over the roads.


----------



## Maggern2k

Indeed. Actually several Chinese mega-cities are surprisingly green. I remember walking for two hours through Chengdu in pouring rain, but staying mostly dry as there was dense foilage covering every inch of the road.


----------



## Celebriton

SilentStrike said:


> lol luijiazui is filled with trees...
> Then all big roads have trees along them...
> 
> what more do you want? trees on top of buildings?


Trees or green roof is a great idea. It makes Shanghai unique. I think green on roof will became a big trend in 21st century, starting with New York.

A weird concept, but it sound like Hanging Garden of Ba.......Shanghai! It will help the skyline more beautiful.


----------



## stadiumfuture

Several years ago, Shanghai receive an award of the greenest city. It was an international competition with other cities on the planet.


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai project builds on the past *
11 November 2009
SCMP

Rampant urban renewal in Shanghai has come at the cost of destroying much of the city's architectural heritage, but the local government is now trying to preserve the iconic sites and districts that have survived.

"Urban redevelopment meant that Shanghai has been losing its character, as many old buildings were knocked down. But the city is now trying to preserve the remaining old buildings and also its unique cultural heritage," said architect Paul Clark, the managing director of CJ Partnership Architects.

The British architectural firm has been involved in Shanghai's latest urban redevelopment scheme - the Media Street project in the former French Concession area in Jing An district.

The district has a history that dates back to the construction in AD 247 of the Jing An Temple, after which it is now named, and is widely acknowledged as one of the most architecturally significant and culturally important areas in the country.

Today, it comprises hundreds of European-style buildings built in the 19th and early 20th centuries. Several of these old buildings have already made way for the wave of modernisation and rebuilding that swept the city before the new spirit of preservation took hold.

But to preserve the area's cultural and architectural past, the Shanghai Urban Planning Administration Bureau declared it a heritage protection area in 2003 and imposed several controls over redevelopment. Under the controls, old buildings in the area cannot be demolished, and streets cannot be widened.

In line with the controls, some of the old buildings on Media Street would be maintained for residential and retail use and others might be renovated for use as art galleries and museums, said Clark.

The firm was engaged as a consultant in November last year by the Shanghai government and Tongji University to provide urban planning and conceptual designs for the redevelopment, which will take place in three phases over the next 10 years.

The first phase is scheduled for completion in 2012, and since the site allocated for the first redevelopment work includes hundreds of old European-style buildings, only one new tall building would be built and all of the historical buildings would be preserved, said Clark.

Most of the ground floors of the old buildings are currently in use as retail outlets, while the upper floors are residential.

The first major heritage preservation project in Shanghai was the Xintiandi development by Hong Kong-listed Shui On Land, which has become a district of clubs, restaurants, residences, boutiques and a hotel in Lu Wan district and was billed as a model for future developments.

But Clark said the Media Street project would be different from Xintiandi.

"It will not be a high-end eating and entertainment place. It's a place for people to live and work," he said.

The exception to the rule of maintaining the relatively low-rise architecture in the area will be a new retail and office tower that will be built on the southern boundary of the site.

The 25-storey building will rise about 100 metres into the skyline above the site and will have a total gross floor area of 27,150 square metres.

Since the government aims to develop a green and sustainable neighbourhood in the area, Clark said the developer would try to use recycled or local materials in the construction work.

Metal panels with suitable window areas will be used for the external walls of the building, rather than the standard approach used by other high-rise buildings, which have glass curtain walls.

"The building will be energy-efficient. It won't have too much glass," said Clark.

"The metal panels will also have a natural, oxidised finish. The different colours [in the external wall] are fixed at different stages of oxidisation. This will give the building an appearance of being aged."

The building will also be equipped with energy-saving equipment, heat pumps, solar shading, natural ventilation and waste water management systems.

The government will build two new subway stations on the site, which will encourage people to use public mass transit to travel.

While the Hong Kong government continues to explore new directions for the conservation of the city's cultural and historical heritage, the Shanghai government is forging ahead with its preservation plans.

It now aims to zone a further four historical districts as heritage protection areas and impose controls over redevelopment in those areas.


----------



## kix111

from Luther Bailey


----------



## staff

That little DBS box is handsome.


----------



## Severiano

What intersection is that "media street" going to be located on? Is it the development on Shi men 1 road, by Wujiang road?


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai theme parks welcome competition from new Disneyland *
9 November 2009

It was a big day for 5-year-old Zhang Xinyu when her mother told her that Mickey Mouse and his friends will have a new home in Shanghai, just miles away from her home.

Dreams of millions of Disney fans in China will come true with the Chinese government's announcement on Nov 4 that a green light has been given to US-based Walt Disney Co to build a Disneyland theme park in the Pudong New District of Shanghai.

But some observers said the new park will pose one more threat to an already embattled amusement park industry.

The first batch of Chinese amusement parks emerged in the 1980s, but most of them have since closed due to fierce market competition and other factors.

"At that time, the government and operators didn't have enough experience, and these parks had a lack of integrated and suitable planning," said Tao Huai, an industry expert and China manager of US-based Premier Rides Inc.

Tao said operators didn't know how to make their parks focus on themes that would attract more tourists instead of just equipping the parks with standard attractions.

Success stories

The Beijing Shijingshan Amusement Park and Shanghai Jinjiang Amusement Park were two success stories at that time, and they still are in operation today.

But as more Chinese people visited first-class theme parks in Europe and the United States, they cultivated more refined tastes, and many old parks back in China gradually lost their appeal, sources said.

Since the mid-1990s, new generations of theme parks have been built in China, including Happy Valley in Beijing, Chendu and Shanghai, Chimelong Park in Guangzhou, Shenzhen Overseas Chinese Town and Suzhou Amusement Land.

Additionally, two port cities, Shenzhen and Tianjin, each bought a retired Soviet aircraft carrier to transform into theme parks.

"Many of them imported advanced concepts of design and planning from abroad, along with fascinating attractions and a scientific management mode," Tao said.

"I could say that some of them are able to compete with their international rivals of medium size," he said.

That is one reason some theme park operators do not feel threatened by another Disneyland in China.

"We take Shanghai Disneyland not as a competitor, but as a foreign counterpart that will inspire us to provide better services," said Cui Zhineng, general manager of Jin Jiang Action Park in Shanghai.

Operators of Shanghai Happy Valley, which opened to the public on Sept 12, also said they would welcome another park to stimulate the local tourism market.

"As a home-grown theme park, we have more products based on the Chinese culture and cater to Chinese visitors, and we cost less," said Ren Kelei, chairman of OCT Enterprise Co, which runs Happy Valley.

Parita Chitakasem is research manager of the Singapore office of market research firm Euromonitor International.

"Competition is already hot in China's theme park industry, so Disney will be up against some very large players," Chitakasem said about the next Disneyland in China.

Local favorites

"In addition to the recently opened Happy Valley, there are many players, including Window of the World in Shenzhen, JinJiang Amusement Park, and Beijing World Park, to name a few, which continue to be favorites and have a strong attendance," she said.

China is home to about 430 medium-sized or larger theme or amusement parks, according to Chinese media reports. By comparison, there are 680 such parks in the United States.

A report by China Investment Consulting said that although North America is the most developed region for the theme park industry, Asia is the fastest developing region. The report added that China has the biggest market potential with at least 100 million possible visitors a year.

In the next five years, China's theme park industry could generate 10 billion yuan ($1.46 billion) in consumer spending, according to China Investment Consulting. And in the coming 25 to 30 years, China could accommodate 10 or more Disneyland-style theme parks.

"Disney's advantage will be that it will have good brand power, and consumers will be attracted and excited by the novelty value that it offers, particularly when it first opens," Chitakasem said.

"I think that Disneyland will complement, rather than compete directly with the variety of theme parks already there," she added.

The most successful parks "keep renewing themselves and expanding" to offer visitors more fun and value, she said.

"If parks become boring or stale in comparison to their competitors, they will lose out, even if the demand is there," Chitakasem said.

Disney's entry

The world's largest theme park company had been trying to enter the Shanghai market since talks reportedly began in the 1990s with Shanghai municipal government officials.

In 2002, Disneyland announced plans for Shanghai. But a short time later, government officials disclosed that the company had given up on its plan.

In 2006, the company confirmed that it was negotiating with Shanghai officials about a new theme park.

It was reported that initial construction of the park will cost 25 billion yuan, including hotels and shopping. The theme park will open to visitors as early as 2014.

Meanwhile, Disney is investing HK$6.25 billion ($806.4 million) in a major expansion of Hong Kong Disneyland.


----------



## kix111

Severiano said:


> What intersection is that "media street" going to be located on? Is it the development on Shi men 1 road, by Wujiang road?


Ahaha i laughed @ shimen 1 road :lol::lol:


----------



## ilovecz

Yes, it seems to be in high quality. Nice tower.



staff said:


> That little DBS box is handsome.


----------



## Severiano

為什麼 就是石門一路阿


----------



## YelloPerilo

Severiano said:


> 為什麼 就是石門一路阿


It's Shimen Yilu and not the stupid mix of transliteration and translation Shimen 1 road.


----------



## Severiano

Whateva, can anyone answer my question though? Is that development the empty plot on Shimen yilu ?


----------



## waiguoren

Yes, the Media street will be located at Weihai Lu (威海路), which is a crossroad of Shimen Yilu (石门一路). One of the construction projects is the Dazhongli project, but they are already starting with other constructions on this street.


----------



## Severiano

^^ 謝謝儂


----------



## little universe

Severiano said:


> ^^ 謝謝儂


:lol::lol:
That was what President Obama greeting before he gave speech to the Chinese youth the day before yesterday when he was in Shanghai.


----------



## maldini

z0rg said:


> You know all of them
> 
> Hongqiao:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40869610&postcount=757
> 
> Huangpu:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42289028&postcount=804
> 
> Luwan:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=659326
> 
> Xuhui:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456032
> 
> Songjiang:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39906180&postcount=725
> 
> Hongkou:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474885
> 
> Putuo:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855730
> 
> And of course Pudong:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391698
> 
> Also they said they may build some landmark tower close to the Expo Area, likely in the new Pujiang area. And I think there's some long term proposal in Dalian Lu, but these are only "ghost proposals" imo. Nothing serious.


These tall buildings in various districts should be built consecutively. They should be taller than Tokyo TV tower and the Shanghai Tower.
Some of these projects should include the tallest residential buildings and tallest TV tower.


----------



## SilentStrike

maldini said:


> These tall buildings in various districts should be built consecutively. They should be taller than Tokyo TV tower and the Shanghai Tower.
> Some of these projects should include the tallest residential buildings and tallest TV tower.


well its not all about height you see. 
Maybe in Tokyo it is but i dont was a 101 effects. Shanghai is good the way it is.
When the skytree tops out its gonna look so out of proportion compared to the restof tokyo.


----------



## Þróndeimr

staff said:


> Proposal for a competition for a tower in Jing'An, called "Jing'An Tower".
> 
> Jing'An Tower
> Year: 2009
> *Height: 260m / 68fl*
> Size: 140.000 m2
> Use: Office / Hotel (top 25 floors) / High-end flats
> Architects: Tengbom / Nyréns (Sweden)


Any idea where this project is located exactly?


----------



## staff

^^
Should be in Northern Jing'An, close to Suzhou Creek.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Me, z0rg and staff is trying to make a new updated overview of all the 150m+ projects in Shanghai.

I need all the help i can get!

I have made a list here of projects i don't have what i need yet. What i need is *Project name*, *Height*, *Floors*, *Status* and *Exact location* (location because i am trying to making a map, similar to z0rg's Chongqing map). If you know anything, please reply.

If you know its location, please show on google maps.

Any help is highly appreciated!

Buildings i do know everything about.
<21st Century Mansion 210 49
<China Merchants Bank Mansion 208 37
<Huamin Imperial Tower 258 63
<Shanghai Tower 632 128
<Shanghai IFC 260 60
<Taiping Financial Center 208 38
<Wheelock Square 298 58
<BMTower 220 50
<CITIC Pacific HQ & Mandarin Oriental 218 49
<CITIC Plaza 228 47
<Kerry Center Phase 2 260 58
<White Magnolia Plaza 319 66
<World Expo Harmony Tower 201
<Xintiandi Phase 2 305 68
<Dazhongli Project 250
<Xujiahui Center 380
<Zhenru Center 300+
<Grand Center 168 40 
<Pudong Kerry Center 198 
<1788 Standard Office Building 220 45

Buildings with missing information/renderings.
*3)*


> Yuexing Global Business Center 195 44 UC


*4)*


> Shanghai Putuo Development Pro


*5)*


> Towers at Puxi side of the Expo 161m 35etg UC


*6)*


> Qibao maybe, and must be 150m+ Leftmost building which is UC in the panorama.


*7)*


> SHK project


*8)*


> New 250m, 57 floors announced. No renders.


*9)*


> Century Metropolis, 200m and 83m. No pics of the final design I think. It's being designed by SOM.


*11)*


>


*12)*


> TIPS Tower (290m stale proposal)


*13)*


> Yueda 889


*14)*


> Huai Hai Zhong Road Project 32fl


*15)*


> X3-2 Plot 176.8m


*16)*


>


*17)*


> Shun Hung Kai project in Huaihai


*18)*


> Dead or alive?


*19)*


> Seems like there is another 200m+ project coming. No images.


*20)*


> Tangdong Block? Don't know how translate. 228m, 42 floors. Located close to Pudong Science Museum. Construction works start in December 2008.


*21)*


> Xujiahui film city


*22)*


> iBing (?) Business Building


*23)*


> 618 Xujiahui Lu project


*24)*


> Project at Xinzhuang subway station, 180m~


*25)*


>


*26)*


> Shanghai Poly Plaza


*27)*


> Shanghai Ren(People) Hotel


----------



## nenad_kgdc

Amazing projects!!


----------



## kix111

i believe this thread by hdsghvoizp should be very helpful, many of the new buildings are planned in the suburban areas

also i believe moyan should be able to help 

http://skyscrapers.cn/forum/viewthread.php?tid=196287&extra=page=1


----------



## Severiano

Is that SHK project going to be done before the Expo? I know the tall building is topped out, but it looks like they are only half done with the structure facing the street. I doubt this will be finished by the time the Expo is happening. Line 10 subway is supposed to be there as well, I hope the station will be done in time.


----------



## SilentStrike

I like 16


----------



## z0rg

Wow, looks great!


----------



## staff

Nice work!!


----------



## z0rg

Another proposal for Century Metropolis project. Is it final?
http://www.benoy.com.hk/sim/projects/projectsContent.asp?viewBy=projectLocation&projectID=1173



























More renders here. 2x40 floors. Developed by Sun Hung Kai.
http://www.benoy.com/html/projects_...hai, China&search=1&terms=shanghai&startAt=1#


----------



## z0rg

More about Jing'an Kerry. By KPF
http://www.benoy.com/siteadmin/downloads/projectsheets/Benoy_286_download.pdf


----------



## z0rg

Shimao project in Songjiang. 2x200m~, 52 floors. Don't expect too much from this, Shimao is a big liar. Pics by jiadream.


----------



## Maggern2k

Vældi bra arbe', trondhjæmsmajnn!

Nice work, throndheimr 
It's nice to finally have this updated! This part of Lujiazui is really filling up now...

PS: That park must be THE most valuable park in the world....couldn't they just build some 'scrapers with a park on the roof? Move the whole park upwards some 2-300 meters or so 

PPS: Is it just me or is that Century Metropolis render hopelessly heavily inspired by one of the renders of SWFC? It even has the fireworks at the side and everything...


----------



## rapei_45019

amazing ....


----------



## Þróndeimr

Maggern2k said:


> Vældi bra arbe', trondhjæmsmajnn!
> 
> Nice work, throndheimr
> It's nice to finally have this updated! This part of Lujiazui is really filling up now...
> 
> PS: That park must be THE most valuable park in the world....couldn't they just build some 'scrapers with a park on the roof? Move the whole park upwards some 2-300 meters or so
> 
> PPS: Is it just me or is that Century Metropolis render hopelessly heavily inspired by one of the renders of SWFC? It even has the fireworks at the side and everything...


takktakk, nånn må no jær d så koffer itj ein trønder! 

That park do provide some stunning views to the surrounding skyscrapers, but thats about it. A city park should be relaxing and in residential areas, this is just a small park in the middel of a CBD area. And the park is full of busy people running through the park on their way to work.


----------



## Severiano

^^ Demolish it!!! I wanna see nothing there but urban hell. nothing under 60 stories all buildings one meter apart!!!!!


----------



## Joel que

according to newspaper Ximin (or ximin.com.cn)
report tallest hotel in Puxi finally officially 0pen for business.picture look like 66 .any more news or the name of building.


----------



## staff

Wheelock?


----------



## z0rg

And another version. Source: http://www.lifang-cg.com/


----------



## Atmosphere

That's a must-build! Amazing design.


----------



## staff

Looks quite tall!


----------



## Severiano

The taller the better, they really need to start building up the Century avenue area. That is going go be the biggest transportation interchange in China soon. And dense development is what they need!


----------



## hkskyline

*Mystery man grabs prime properties *
7 December 2009
Shanghai Daily

A MYSTERY man yesterday splurged 353 million yuan (US$51.7 million) to buy 54 luxury residential units in Shanghai.

The man - in his late 30s or early 40s, carrying the No. 18 bidding card and reportedly from neighboring Zhejiang Province - refused to make any comment about the deal or himself and left the auction room soon after signing documentation.

The 54 apartments, which include 39 units at Shimao Riviera Garden in Pudong and 13 in the Jufu Building at the intersection of Fumin and Julu roads in downtown Jing'an District, have a combined gross floor area of 9,644 square meters.

The apartments went under the hammer to the buyer for an average 36,599 yuan per square meter, regarded as way under market value because of the bulk purchase.

"The price was really good, and the buyer should make quite a big profit from the deal," said Henry Wang, a branch manager at Shanghai Centaline Property Consultants Ltd, the city's leading real estate brokerage chain. "The buyer will most likely sell the apartments in small batches over a pretty long time frame to maximize profit."

Eleven bidders, either individuals or companies from Shanghai and neighboring Zhejiang and Jiangsu provinces and a person from overseas, took part in the 50-minute afternoon session at the Shanghai International Commodity Auction Co Ltd, according to Fan Ganping, the company's vice president.

Each bidder was required to pay a 15 million yuan deposit, Fan said.

In the secondary market, apartments at Shimao Riviera Garden go for about 45,000 yuan per square meter and those at Jufu Building for about 30,000 yuan per square meter.

The other two units are one in Kerry Residence on Huashan Road and the other in New Century Building in the western Hongqiao area, both in Changning District.

The most expensive is a 938 square meter penthouse in Shimao Riviera Garden with an indoor swimming pool and a roof garden overlooking the Huangpu River.

This apartment alone may fetch about 100 million yuan or even more, according to industry experts.

The seller of the 54 units is not known, though media reports said it might be a state-owned company.

"I don't feel regretful about losing the bid as it's a good experience for me to participate in the auction," said one of the 11 bidders, who is in the textile industry and preferred to remain anonymous.

"Home prices in Shanghai are expected to grow further over coming years and I will keep looking for other investment opportunities."

Sales of new homes, excluding those designated for relocated residents under urban redevelopment projects, jumped to a four-month high in Shanghai in November amid continuously robust sentiment.

Average prices climbed 10 percent from October to 18,686 yuan per square meter.

Transaction volume of existing properties surged 41 percent in the city last month with average prices gaining 4 percent to 14,300 yuan per square meter, according to a report released yesterday by Century 21 China Real Estate, another leading brokerage chain in the city.

A joint report released on Friday by the Urban Land Institute and PricewaterhouseCoopers LLP ranked Shanghai No. 1 among Asia-Pacific cities for both real estate investment and development for 2010.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Just an update with all active and real 200m+ buildings in Shanghai. I have redone the first page with this too, so its easier for the 'outsiders' to 
find a good completion of all the buildings in Shanghai. Help me fill in if you see info/buildings missing.

*All building projects (U/C, Approved and Proposed (stale proposals is not included) over 200m, ranked by height |*
*Shanghai Tower*
*632m | 128fl | U/C*

This super-tall, 632-meter tower will be sited in the heart of Shanghai’s Lujiazui Finance and Trade Zone, adjacent to the Jin Mao Tower and 
Shanghai World Financial Center. As the most prominent icon on the city’s skyline, Shanghai Tower’s transparent spiral form will showcase cutting-
edge sustainable strategies and public spaces that set a new standard for green community. Within its 128-stories, Shanghai Tower contains 
Class-A office space, entertainment venues, retail, a conference center, a luxury hotel and cultural amenity spaces. The tower will be registered 
for a high level of building certification from the China Green Building Committee and the U.S. Green Building Council.

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*Xujiahui Center*
*380m | App*

Details is unclear, but this building will become the tallest building in Puxi. Construction is suppose to start at the end of 2009.

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*White Magnolia Plaza*
*320m | 66fl | U/C*

The design for White Magnolia Plaza consists of a 320-meter office tower, two hotel towers, and a series of smaller scale mixed-use buildings. The 
complex is a centerpiece of a neighborhood redevelopment plan that connects directly to a new park along Shanghai’s Huangpu River. The primary 
tower features complex curved surfaces that are accentuated by the perforated metal light shelves that enhance its environmental performance.

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*Xintiandi Phase 2 *
*305m | 68fl | Pro*

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*Zhenru Center*
*300m+ | Approved*

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*Wheelock Square*
*298m | 58fl | U/C*

Shanghai Wheelock Square is an office commercial building composed of a 56-storey tower with open roof crown; two retail buildings adjacent to the 
tower and connecting atrium wall with skylight between north retail building and tower. It is located on top of a major subway station along Nanjing 
West Road in Shanghai. This development covers a total of 114.075 square meters (GFA) and was designed by the world renowned Kohn Pedersen 
Fox Associates in New York.

Construction started in 2004, topped out in early 2009. Building will be completed in 2010.

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*Kerry Center Phase 2 Tower 1*
*260m | U/C*

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*Shanghai IFC North Tower*
*260m | 60fl | U/C*

Shanghai IFC is at 8 Century Avenue in the heart of the Lujiazui finance and trade zone in Pudong. It will have four million square feet of grade-A 
office space, a top shopping centre with an array of international retailers and a five-star Ritz-Carlton hotel. Full completion is scheduled for 2011.

The project was designed by the noted Cesar Pelli and will be a proud addition to the Shanghai skyline with a glittering appearance and expansive 
vistas of the Huangpu River, Oriental Pearl TV Tower and Lujiazui’s lush green spaces. Modern specifications and facilities plus professional property 
management will meet the needs of multinationals. The development will be the first choice of global financial and service companies and will help 
cement Shanghai’s status as an international financial centre.

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)

North Tower to the right, South Tower to the left.









*Huamin Imperial Tower *
*258m | 63fl | U/C*

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*Shanghai IFC South Tower*
*250m | 58fl | U/C*

Shanghai IFC is at 8 Century Avenue in the heart of the Lujiazui finance and trade zone in Pudong. It will have four million square feet of grade-A 
office space, a top shopping centre with an array of international retailers and a five-star Ritz-Carlton hotel. Full completion is scheduled for 2011.

The project was designed by the noted Cesar Pelli and will be a proud addition to the Shanghai skyline with a glittering appearance and expansive 
vistas of the Huangpu River, Oriental Pearl TV Tower and Lujiazui’s lush green spaces. Modern specifications and facilities plus professional property 
management will meet the needs of multinationals. The development will be the first choice of global financial and service companies and will help 
cement Shanghai’s status as an international financial centre.

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)

North Tower to the left, South Tower to the right.









*Unnamed (Jing'an Tower?)*
*250m | Pro*

Still searching around for this one, but it might be the proposed Jing'an Tower staff posted.

*Yuexing Universal Mall*
*2x240m | U/C*

Yuexing Mall is a 430,000m² commercial building which includes a 270,000m² shopping centre and two 245 metre high hotel and office buildings. 
There is a three-level basement, two levels for shopping and one for parking. Above ground level the podium houses a fourlevel mall with 
spectacular classically inspired interior spaces. The location is on an important transportation hub of an underground line, a light rail line and next to 
a major city fast road.

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*CITIC Plaza*
*228m | 47fl | U/C*

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*Tangdong Block*
*228m | 42fl | U/C*

Not much info about this one, no renderings either.

*BM Plaza Phase 1*
*220m | U/C*

BM Plaza is located near the main railway station in the central area of the Zhabei District of Shanghai. This 183,900-square-meter, mixed-use 
development will include office space, a hotel, and retail. The project's design includes three towers shaped by the nature of the program: a landmark 
office tower, a mid-height hotel tower, and a lower tower that serves as the office tower. Retail and conference center facilities are located within 
the two-story base that links the towers together.

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)

















*BM Plaza Phase 2*
*220m | App*

Tower to the far right is BM Plaza Phase 2.









*CITIC Pacific Towers*
*218m | 49fl | U/C*

This 260 000m2 mixed-use project includes two new 50 story office towers on the historical Shanghai Shipyard site. The project is being developed 
by CITIC Pacific Group and they will locate their corporate headquarters there. The design of the office towers forms a gateway in the shape of a 
ship aligning the axis of slipway and leads to the celebration park on the waterfront. The premium site fronts the Huangpu River and the historic 
Bund, and the slipway will be restored into a new museum.

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*21st Century Mansion *
*210m | 49fl | U/C*

21st Century Tower is a mixed-use, 50-story building in the Pudong district of Shanghai, a dynamic international business center. The first 21 floors 
will be Class-A office space, followed by an 11-floor Four Seasons Hotel, and 12 floors of condominiums managed by the Four Seasons. The office 
lobby and residential entrance will be at base of the tower, with the hotel's reception and amenities areas located in the adjacent podium. The 
project is located on Century Avenue, the main East-West Pudong thoroughfare.

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*China Merchants Bank Mansion*
*208m | 37fl | U/C*

Its designed by RMJM.

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*Taiping Financial Center* 
*208m | 38fl | U/C*

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)










*Century Metropolis*
*200m | U/C*

Final design reminds unknown, but ongoing competition for the site suggest towers taller than 200m.

One of the proposals.









*Unnamed KPF Project*
*200m+ | Proposed*

Link to building thread (more information, renderings and construction updates)


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*Shanghai Surprise!*

^^ Wow. Shanghai has tons of fantastic projects, planned or under-construction. :uh: :bow: 

At this pace, Shanghai is very well on track to surpass Sao Paulo as the city with the largest number of highrises; becoming the ultimate skycraper city.


----------



## Swedishwiking

Jesus what is going on in this city?


----------



## kix111

Good job once again!

some questions, 
1) is White Magnolia Plaza 320m, i thought its just 300m or even 299m
2) Yuexing Universal Mall..240m? holy shit thats going to be the ugliest skyscraper after Ping'An


----------



## staff

^^
WMP is 320m according to SOM's website. I'll take their word for it. 

http://www.som.com/content.cfm/white_magnolia_plaza


----------



## 2009shanghai

阿拉就是欢喜上海！！！！！！！.............................................


----------



## kix111

staff said:


> ^^
> WMP is 320m according to SOM's website. I'll take their word for it.
> 
> http://www.som.com/content.cfm/white_magnolia_plaza


Wow awesome! Yup i will take there words too


----------



## z0rg

Found this proposal at http://www.grigoriandesign.com/ Maybe it's a stale project, no idea. Never seen it before.

The 3rd proposal has around 63 floors!


----------



## deepblue01

^^ cool thanks, first one looks really nice, they should go with that one. Third one looks the worst, looks like Chicago Spire


----------



## staff

ICC by Jerryang;


----------



## Severiano

Zorg, there is a huge hole on the site where that proposal is. I was walking around there the other day wondering what they are going to do with that land. Any of those proposals look nice.


----------



## staff

*Official *pop. number now exceeds 20 million. I wonder what the actual population figure is.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200912/20091225/article_423786.htm


> *City population eclipses 20m amidst baby boom*
> 
> By Li Xinran | 2009-12-25 | NEWSPAPER EDITION
> 
> *SHANGHAI'S population has surpassed 20 million, including 260,000 people from overseas, according to information released by the city's senior advisers.*
> 
> The Shanghai committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference said more than 20.8 million people were now living in Shanghai.
> 
> The total number of registered residents reached nearly 14 million by the end of November, up about 3 percent from a year ago, it said.
> 
> The city's mobile population is down 2.37 percent from a year ago to 6.56 million and the number of people from overseas dropped 10.04 percent during the same period despite a 1.04 percent increase in the overall total.
> 
> This year's permanent population in Shanghai will increase by 0.3 percent, or 220,000, from 18.88 million last year, according to the Shanghai Population and Family Planning Commission.
> 
> In addition to births, about 50,000 children and adults were expected to join the city's permanent population, the commission said.
> 
> Last year, the city's population grew year on year by 0.27 percent, the Shanghai Statistics Bureau said.
> 
> Shanghai has a total of 11.29 million rooms registered, according to a city survey carried out in July focusing on both the city's housing and population.
> 
> Shanghai population authorities expect about 165,000 infants to be born among city residents this year, close to last year's figure and continuing a baby boom that started in 2007 and may last for another eight to 10 years.
> 
> Despite the surge in births, an increasing number of people say they want smaller families because of the high cost of child raising, the desire to continue the "double incomes, child-free" lifestyle, according to an earlier survey by the commission.
> 
> In the first eight months of this year, the city welcomed about 110,000 babies - 59,700 delivered by registered residents and 50,300 by out-of-towners who have lived in Shanghai for more than six months.
> 
> In 2006, the annual birth rate of the permanent population was 0.747 percent, and 134,201 babies were born. In 2007 this climbed to 0.907 percent with 166,600 births. Last year, the birth rate was 0.889 percent, with about the same number of infants born as in 2007.
> 
> Read more: http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200912/20091225/article_423786.htm#ixzz0afTQD905


----------



## z0rg

Severiano said:


> Zorg, there is a huge hole on the site where that proposal is. I was walking around there the other day wondering what they are going to do with that land. Any of those proposals look nice.


Wow, so they might start it soon. Did you see any poster, etc? Maybe the name of the developer?


----------



## z0rg

staff said:


> *Official *pop. number now exceeds 20 million. I wonder what the actual population figure is.
> 
> http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200912/20091225/article_423786.htm


Again? It did already in 2003 

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/en/doc/2003-12/05/content_287714.htm

Anyway, neither of these articles includes an estimation of unregistered inhabitants. Therefore the real population is probably above 25 million.


----------



## napalm_napalm




----------



## napalm_napalm

=========


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ please... that does not belong in this thread hno:


----------



## snapdragon

z0rg said:


> Again? It did already in 2003
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/en/doc/2003-12/05/content_287714.htm
> 
> Anyway, neither of these articles includes an estimation of unregistered inhabitants. Therefore the real population is probably above 25 million.


yeah just keep guessing these figures are actual extrapolations and the most probable figure estimating the unregistered population.


You must realise25 million is just insanely huge something too much for any city to have .Have you heard of australia when you say 25 million are talking about the population of an entire vast nation like australia


----------



## z0rg

^^ I don't see any problem. Multicored, totally decentralised cities can afford a barely unlimited population.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

firework 2010/1/1 in shanghai
update??


----------



## ilovecz

and not nicely done. It is not even funny. That is a disgrace to both the movie and the city.



Þróndeimr said:


> ^^ please... that does not belong in this thread hno:


----------



## Kazurro

What's the building in the left of the photo, who has a Chinese flag on the top?

And do you think there are any chance of building in Shanghai a tower higher than Burj Dubai in this decade?


----------



## ilovecz

I don't think so. Shanghai seems to have slowed down building skyscrapers and is focusing more on subways. I think it probably already has enough office space to go around. I'd venture to say that Shanghai already has the same amount of office space with New York City, and it has a smaller economic scale. The skyscrapers do not look as dense only because they spread out around the whole city.



Kazurro said:


> And do you think there are any chance of building in Shanghai a tower higher than Burj Dubai in this decade?


----------



## ha-ns

Hi, I'm new here. Does someone have any information about this building?










It's next to the Shanghai Fortune tower in Pudong. It's very near to Grand Center.

On this picture, it's in front of the Shanghai Fortune tower. The picture is not up 2 date because you can't see this building yet:


----------



## aodili

January 30 by laurabeth_cohn at Flickr

The dome of Pingan building will soon be finished.


----------



## hkskyline

Anyone know what they plan to do with the dome? Is it ornamental or there'll be a meeting room inside?


----------



## GreenMonk108

Did I see glass on the dome instead of roof tiles? It seems to me it is a glass dome.:nuts:


----------



## Joel que

it remind me the glass dome on top of the Reichstag building design by sir norman foster.


----------



## HSBC

aodili said:


> January 30 by laurabeth_cohn at Flickr
> 
> The dome of Pingan building will soon be finished.


Wow! Such an amazing picture!!!


----------



## hkskyline

Joel que said:


> it remind me the glass dome on top of the Reichstag building design by sir norman foster.


Hope it'll open to the public like the Reichstag!


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai land plot sets China cost record *
9 February 2010
Shanghai Daily

A PARCEL of land sold at auction in downtown Shanghai yesterday became the most expensive piece of real estate in China.

The 13,709-square-meter plot in Huangpu District has an interesting history.

It was first sold to Nanjing Suning Real Estate Development Co Ltd for a record 4.4 billion yuan (US$644.55 million) in August 2007, but was returned to the government a year later.

Yesterday it fetched 3.41 billion yuan after going under the hammer for the second time. The per gross floor area, or GFA, price for the plot, designated for retail and office use, was 51,820 yuan per square meter.

The previous national record was set by Shanghai Zendai Property Ltd just a week ago when the privately owned developer agreed to pay 9.22 billion yuan, or a GFA price of 34,148 yuan per sqm, for a 57,000-sqm parcel near the Bund.

A joint enterprise, with 51 percent held by Shanghai New Huangpu (Group) Co Ltd and 49 percent by Shanghai New World Co Ltd, both state-owned conglomerates, acquired the Huangpu District plot yesterday.

In the process, it beat Chinese Estates Group and Wharf (Holdings) Ltd, two real estate giants from Hong Kong.

The parcel of land, located within Jiangxi Road M. to the east, Nanjing Road E. to the south, Henan Road M. to the west and Tianjin Road tothe north, opened for bidding yesterday at a high starting price of 3 billion yuan.

Total GFA space for the project is 65,800 sqm above ground and 40,000 sqm below.

"The land price, the highest in the country, should be acceptable if we consider its unparalleled location," said Xue Jianxiong, an analyst with E-House (China) Holdings Ltd, the country's largest integrated real estate services provider.

"I'm pretty upbeat about this project as prices of prime retail and office properties in the city are expected to go northward over the coming three to five years amid the city's continuous economic growth."

Within a stone's throw from the busy Nanjing Road pedestrian mall, prime retail properties built on the site, for instance, might be able to fetch as much as 100,000 yuan per sqm, according to industry analysts.

Market attention

The land parcel attracted huge market attention in 2007 when Suning Real Estate, a subsidiary of Suning Universal Group, agreed to pay 4.4 billion yuan, or a per GFA price of nearly 67,000 yuan per sqm.

Just a year later, the parcel was in the news again as Suning said in a statement to the Shenzhen Stock Exchange that it had reached an agreement with the Huangpu District government on a reimbursement for the plot.

Suning didn't suffer any loss after withdrawing from the deal because construction of a Metro station, which sits right under the plot, had hampered the timely delivery of the land to the company, initially set for April 2008.


----------



## Celt67

This program may interest people who can view it. 

Peirs Morgan on Shanghai. ( UK program ). 
http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=117563


----------



## ASTANA-2020

Shanghai - the most powerful city in the world, which continues confidently develop rapidly after world economic crisis. *Shanghai forever!!!*


----------



## z0rg

Pics by jiadream

Himalayan Center


















Pudong Kerry Center


----------



## staff

^^
Interesting facades, all around!


----------



## liman_drzava

:uh: :drool: @ Himalayan Center! Is there any more detaild thread about it, I can't find it through search, and I'm so interested in technology of that concrete castig?


----------



## staff

The Intl. Cruise Ship Terminal:

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=13565


> *Cruise Terminal 'Chandelier' boasts world's first in suspended cable construction*
> 
> Due to be completed in May of this year, the Shanghai International Cruise Terminal will be capable of accommodating up to three 80,000 tonne cruise ships at any one time and handle an expected passenger flow of over 1.5 million people annually. Designed by Sparch, the Asian arm of the Archial Group plc, the mixed-use development will occupy a total floor area of more than 260,000 sq m and comprise 80 percent commercial use, and 20 percent public facilities, entertainment and retail outlets.
> 
> The centre piece of the terminal has been dubbed the ‘Shanghai Chandelier’. With its 40m-high glass-clad portal, the Chandelier overlooks the public park and waterfront where city dwellers and tourists can congregate in an open space for festivals and events. Looking up from the ground, a view of several floating cafes, restaurants and bars suspended on cables beneath a seven-storey steel truss will greet passersby. This is the very first suspended cable construction of its type in the world.
> 
> This development also represents a first in Shanghai for sustainability, incorporating River Water Cooling Technology – utilising water from the Huang Pu River as a refrigerant to cool and thereby greatly reduce the buildings’ energy consumption during the summer months.
> 
> John Curran, project director in Sparch’s Shanghai Studio said: “Shanghai is undoubtedly the main driver of China’s fast-growing economy. Sparch is honoured to play our part in designing and developing the new Shanghai International Cruise Terminal commercial and entertainment site, which will provide another gateway for people on business or leisure to experience this thriving metropolis.”


----------



## hkskyline

*Reopening date for Peace Hotel after restoration*
By Lu Feiran | 2010-3-2 | ONLINE EDITION










THE Fairmont Peace Hotel is due to reopen on March 28 after three years' restoration but specific plans are still under discussion, said Shanghai Jinjiang International Hotels Group today.

The daily standard room price may rise to US$300 and Fairmont Hotels and Resorts will manage the 104-year-old hotel, which closed for restoration in April 2007.

The north wing in Nanjing Road East, first built in 1929, will keep its original appearance while the south wing will become a Swatch store.

Celebrities of the 1930s such as actor Charlie Chaplin and writer George Bernard Shaw once stayed in the hotel.


----------



## aodili

March 2 by stanza 15 at Flickr

The new buildings of the cruise terminal seen from Oriental Pearl Tower


----------



## z0rg

Some works on going at the Century Metropolis site. Can we confirm the design?


----------



## z0rg

Lujiazui Financial Building has been completed, and purchased by the Development Bank of Singapore it seems. Gran Meliá Hotel right behind, the Spanish chain opened it a few months ago.


----------



## Kazurro

Z0rg any info about Ping'an Building in Shanghai? Heigth? Thread? When will be finished?


----------



## z0rg

^^ No thread. Nobody cares about that project because we all hate it I think. 160m according to ss.cn diagrams, likely to be completed this year.


----------



## Nordschleife

^^

Total height 207m


----------



## Mo Rush

Does anybody know where I can find images of the progress at the Oriental Aquatic Centre being built for the 2011 Fina World Champs?


----------



## z0rg

City of Rain said:


> could anyone post that crazy, big photo that shows how urban shanghai is?
> 
> i dont know how else to describe it.. its been postet here a few times and it really proves that shanghai is HUGE and urban. its a few years old, i think.
> 
> thanks


Shanghai has become a skyscraper ocean. Unlike most 'global skylines', that are mere tiny financial clusters as you can notice in any aerial pic similar to the one posted by staff, Shanghai is an endless continuum of skyscrapers. 
And I mean true skyscrapers, countless 100m+ stuff, with 200m skyscrapers widespread all around the city, not just 20~ floor midrises with some 30~ ones, like you find in certain alleged skyscraper cities. 

Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Chongqing are following Shanghai steps urban-wise though. 
Actually, given the current trend, these 3 cities are very likely to dwarf Shanghai in a mid term, no matter if you measure by 30+ floor highrises, 200m+ skyscrapers or supertalls. Therefore we should start talking about 'Chinese class' skyscrapercities.

The only con is that there're too many cheap residential blocks built during the early years of the economic take-off. But later additions (mostly post 2000) are improving the scene dramatically.





































Also, Shanghai is much more than Lujiazui (and Jing'an). Basically every district has its own skyscraper sea.

Hongqiao district, you can see parts of Xuhui too (left).









Jing'an (left) and parts of Zhabei (right)









Inner Pudong









Residential Pudong









Hongkou









Zhabei (in the background)









Putuo









Etc. 22 million people and counting. Plus "a lot" of unregistered rural workers.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Sorry for not quoting the authors, I don't know who took each pic. I think I can identify pics by Jerryang, staff and Xiao Bai, but not sure.


----------



## Atmosphere

Ah yes  I could pick up my eyes from the floor of the Taxi when we were driving from the airport to the city center. But I have to say that maybe 10% of the 'scrapers are nice. The rest is just plain ugly. But then again not every skyscraper can be top class. And sometimes its just weird to see huge skyscrapers in the middel of a group of old homes with red roofs.


----------



## pilspaus

those pics of the city overview are just amazing, how many ppl do live in the metropolition area, must be millions, just amazing :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

Some recent projects from Alsop Sparch website
http://www.sparchasia.com

*Tianshan Road 680*

680 Tianshan Road
Location: Shanghai, China
Project Status: Design Competition
GFA (sqm): 258,550

Our proposal: a series of articulated streets and squares that terrace and morph into towers providing the needed shift in scale from public to domestic space, from office environment to squares and streets, a balanced hierarchy ,that will create a precedent development for Shanghai.

This new city quarter sits in a relatively busy noisy environment with 2 of its edges facing a busy main city artery, the component building of the development have been placed around the edges of site in respect of their particular
functions and servicing requirements.

Simplicity is the goal of our urban plan, overlaid with a more complex 3 dimensional topography that gives the development its unique character and iconic value, our goal has from the outset has been to design a well programmed mix of uses in a socially and commercially viable and sustainable setting that is well connected to the existing city infrastructure.

This new city quarter for Tianshan Lu alludes to the success of the great people friendly developments around the world such as Covent garden in London, Rockefeller Plaza in New York, Xintiandi in Shanghai and Piazza Navona
in Rome but places their essential characteristics of a well balanced environment in a contemporary context that we believe will become a unique exemplar city quarter for Shanghai.




























There're more projects in the website. But they are a little older (2009 and earlier) http://www.sparchasia.com


----------



## the spliff fairy

This is my fave urban Shanghai shot









kyokoted, www.imageshack.us


----------



## oliver999

pilspaus said:


> those pics of the city overview are just amazing, how many ppl do live in the metropolition area, must be millions, just amazing :cheers:


about ten million living in "city center" .


----------



## z0rg

[email protected]


















*[email protected]


----------



## Nordschleife

Pingan… Now I hate it.


----------



## skyridgeline

Mo Rush said:


> Does anybody know where I can find images of the progress at the Oriental Aquatic Centre being built for the 2011 Fina World Champs?


Posted on Feb 4 2010 (big5.eastday.com:82):











And from sports.sina.com.cn 2010年03月30日23:41 中国新闻网:


----------



## Squirtle Squad

z0rg said:


> [email protected]


Where's this picture from?


----------



## staff

^^
The roundabout between the Oriental Pearl Tower and the Super Brand Mall, in the middle of Lujiazui.


----------



## cmjohns6

^^ very Blade Runner. I love it!!


----------



## hkskyline

*High-speed rail bridge sections join *
18 May 2010
Shanghai Daily

A MAJOR link in the high-speed railway from Shanghai to neighboring Hangzhou was completed yesterday with the joining of the two sections of a long arch bridge, railway authorities said.

The 160-meter arched span is the longest used on a fast train route, authorities said.

Wang Feng, deputy director of the Shanghai Railway Bureau, said yesterday that it was a breakthrough in technology for fast railway routes.

The arch bridge in Zhejiang Province overpasses an expressway connecting Shanghai and Hangzhou.

To not disrupt the 40,000 vehicles that use the expressway daily, builders constructed the two arched sections separately beforehand.

Builders then took an hour to connect the two sections yesterday.

Construction of the railway began in April 2009 with a total investment of 30 billion yuan (US$4.4 billion).

The trains on the 154-kilometer route can reach a top speed of 350 kilometers per hour. Testing will begin in July. The line is expected to start operating on October 1.


----------



## hkskyline

*City plans new housing blocks*
21 May 2010
Shanghai Daily

ANOTHER 170,000 families in the city will be able to leave crowded or dilapidated houses and move into more spacious new apartments in two years, city government said yesterday.

Officials said the construction of affordable housing over a city area of 12 million square meters should start this year.

Of that, eight million square meters will used to relocate people whose current houses have been ordered demolished.

Four million will be used to build budget houses for qualified low-income people.

Longer term, the city plans to build another 150,000 apartments for resident relocation by the end of 2015, officials said.

"All the effort is to keep the development of real estate market in a stable and healthy way," said Vice Mayor Shen Jun. "We will try to ensure those in need and restrict the opportunists."

Besides those houses, the government also hopes to soon launch public rental houses for those who cannot afford rising real estate prices, Shen said. Details were not revealed yesterday.


----------



## juliaroberts

shanghai is really flying high


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing pics

shanghai is a very nice city


----------



## hkskyline

*Going high on green economy*
24 May 2010
Shanghai Daily

SHANGHAI and the United Nations signed a deal yesterday to jointly establish an international high-tech innovation base in Yangpu District to promote the city's "greening industry" and to boost convergence of industrial and information technologies.

Shanghai Municipal Commission of Economy and Information, the city's industrial and IT regulator, was awarded an honor certificate by the United Nations Industrial Development Organization for its contribution to the city's green industry and to developing information and communications technology.

"Shanghai has made outstanding achievements in developing high-tech applications in industries, especially in reforming traditional industries and adjusting industrial structure through high technologies," said UNIDO's Director General Kandeh Yumkella at a ceremony at the United Nations Pavilion at the Expo site.

"Shanghai's successful practice in transforming a traditional economy to an innovative economy has set a good model for cities in developing countries," Yumkella said.

The new Shanghai International High-Tech Innovation base will mobilize the support of international organizations, enterprises and funding from financial organizations. It will also help the city develop a green economy in e-commerce, advanced manufacturing and software and IT services, said the commission.

In 2009, Shanghai's e-commerce revenue reached 331.5 billion yuan (US$48.7 billion) and the business-to-business sector contributed 90 percent of the figure, according to Liu Jian, vice director of the commission.

The trading of global carbon emission totals US$60 billion annually, of which half is contributed by China. It will double to US$120 billion in 2012, according to Lin Jian, general manager of the Shanghai Environment and Energy Exchange.


----------



## mibome

hkskyline said:


> *Going high on green economy*
> 24 May 2010
> Shanghai Daily
> 
> SHANGHAI and the United Nations signed a deal yesterday to jointly establish an international high-tech innovation base in Yangpu District to promote the city's "greening industry" and to boost convergence of industrial and information technologies....




Shanghai is just such a fascinating monster of a city. With such an ocean of skyscrapers, how can they possibly maintain the infrastructural system for electricity, water, waste-water, people- and goods-transport. I am fascinated that it all works.


----------



## juliaroberts

wahooo , shanghai is very beautiful


----------



## Atmosphere

> Shanghai is just such a fascinating monster of a city. With such an ocean of skyscrapers, how can they possibly maintain the infrastructural system for electricity, water, waste-water, people- and goods-transport. I am fascinated that it all works.


I have the same. It's absolutly fascinating. It's an evergrowing city that keeps expanding in size and height and it's also very chaotic. It symbolizes humanity itself. I wonder how Shanghai would look like in 70 years or so and how they will organize the city and the infrastructure.


----------



## mibome

Atmosphere said:


> I have the same. It's absolutly fascinating. It's an evergrowing city that keeps expanding in size and height and it's also very chaotic. It symbolizes humanity itself. I wonder how Shanghai would look like in 70 years or so and how they will organize the city and the infrastructure.



Everything is new in Shanghai. When I had my work trip there I stayed in Pudong but had to go to the outer rim of the city, 1 to 1.5 hours by taxi each way, I think where the old airport was. With other cities you have it that the area goes shabbier the more you are away from the center. Not in Shanghai. It was utmost impressing that EVERYTHING is new, no matter where in this huge monster of a city I looked. They even painted the underside of bridges and elevated roads in new, fresh, bright colours. Everything is new and clean. This is my most remarkable experience of Shanghai.


----------



## big-dog

The Lujiazui pedestrian bridge was completed, pics taken by me on 6/29/2010


----------



## Ewan117

wow, i guess the skybridge will be used not only to get through the traffic, but also as a tourist hot spot for sight seeing.


----------



## Maggern2k

big-dog said:


>


And to think barely twenty years ago this was almost all farmland...


----------



## jacks

Not here. This bit has been built up since the start of the 20th century.


----------



## markshen

Shanghai Hongqiao Airport and High Speed Railway Station


----------



## Taizu

^^Hongqiao transportation hub already opened on 1st July.


----------



## AG

Where do the high speed rail lines through Hongqiao run to?


----------



## markshen

AG said:


> Where do the high speed rail lines through Hongqiao run to?


Convenient to interchange


----------



## skyscraper100

whoaaa the british pavilion looks exactly like the render!! awesome


----------



## z0rg

AS&P Masterplan for Beiwaitan.
Posted by hdsghvoizp


----------



## Maggern2k

I notice that new development has somewhat tried up in Shanghai. At least in Pudong. All towers to be constructed soon I remember is that new one by the old Shipyard (wow, that's specific, no? :nuts. Do they consider Shanghai Tower to eat up most of the future demand?

Barely a year ago we had like six-seven towers being constructed at the same time in Lujiazui...(plus one or two supertalls)


----------



## hkskyline

*New luxury retail malls planned *
8 July 2010
Shanghai Daily

WHILE the three golden shopping centers along Nanjing Road W. - Plaza 66, Citic Square and Westgate Mall - have been long regarded as the city's premier luxury retail district, Huaihai Road M., coupled with a few more precincts on both sides of the Huangpu River, are now emerging as major competitors.

"With the rebirth of Hong Kong Plaza and Lippo Plaza, Huaihai Road M. is vying hard for the second major destination of luxury shopping in the city," said James Macdonald, head of research with Savills China, a leading international real estate services provider. "The long-established retail environment along the entire Huaihai Road will definitely offer it strong support."

Lippo Plaza reopened its doors at the end of April, showcasing flagship stores of two top-tier global retailers - Zegna and Louis Vuitton. And within a stone's throw, Hong Kong Plaza, while having only opened a number of stores including Coach, Tiffany's and Cartier, is planning for a grand opening sometime in the fourth quarter of this year, when more international brands are expected to be introduced.

The upgrading of Huaihai Road M. is not only limited to these two projects, however. A Hermes store is scheduled to open across the street sometime later this year and shopping malls including Infiniti Plaza and Shanghai Times Square are also undergoing a tenant mix reshuffle.

Being the closest competitor to Nanjing Road W., Huaihai Road M. is by no means alone as some other usurpers, both in Pudong and Puxi, have also proved their potential to be developed into future luxury shopping meccas in the city.

Lujiazui on the other side of the Huangpu River, with the brand-new Shanghai IFC Mall at its heart, is certainly in contention.

The six-story Shanghai IFC Mall, an integral part of IFC, Sun Hung Kai Property's first landmark development in the city, unveiled its goods just a few days before the official opening of World Expo in May.

With a total gross floor area of more than 92,900 square meters, the mall will house the largest collection of international luxury brands in Shanghai, according to developer SHKP.

Top-tier brands

Of these brands, 15 percent are debuting in China and 40 percent are entering Shanghai for the first time. So far, more than 20 top-tier brands such as Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Hermes, Prada, Gucci, Cartier, Burberry, Dolce & Gabbana, Salvatore Ferragamo and Tiffany have already secured space on the ground floor.

However, given the dearth of other sizeable retail projects in the area at the moment, Lujiazui will have to wait for the completion of the retail components of Shanghai Tower and CITIC's Lujiazui New Financial District project before being able to compare itself to Huaihai Road M. and Nanjing Road W., industry analysts say.

The Bund and the Hongqiao area in western Changning District might be the other two contenders.

For instance, Waitanyuan on the Bund, scheduled to be built into a landmark lifestyle, arts and fashion zone in Shanghai in about two years, has already become a new magnet for retailers from around the world.

The area, sited along the northern stretch of the Bund and mainly surrounded by the Huangpu River to the east, Suzhou Creek to the north, Sichuan Road M. to the west and Dianchi Road to the south, will have up to 100,000 square meters of retail space in operation by the end of next year, according to latest research released by Jones Lang LaSalle Shanghai.

"The Waitanyuan project, whose first phase mainly consists of Rock Bund, Park 33, Yi Feng Building and Bund 27 as well as the Peninsula Shanghai, will grow into another major retail hub in the city by the end of next year," said Eugene Tang, head of retail for central China operations at Jones Lang LaSalle.

"With unique architectural and historic elements rooted in the Bund area, retailers from around the world have shown keen interest to expand their footprint there, and in the top-tier segment in particular we can already find big names such as Giorgio Armani, Prada, Chanel, Piaget, Berluti, Chaumet and Ralph Lauren."

Another likely candidate for expansion is Hongqiao area with the planned completion of the L'Avenue building and the Japanese Takashimaya department store, both scheduled in 2012.

A US$500-million joint development by Stanley Ho, the king of Macau's gambling empire, and Bernard Arnault, chairman and CEO of LVMH, the L'Avenue project, at the intersection of Xianxia Road and Zunyi Road, will house all 60 luxury brands in the LVMH Group as well as other leading international brands upon completion.

"It is an international trend that luxury retail precincts will emerge in more locations across metropolitan cities like Shanghai as a result of the increasing number of affluent people amid economic growth," said Raymond Wei, director and head of retail department, DTZ East China. "In most cases, luxury retail hubs emerge initially in top-tier CBD areas and will gradually extend their footprint in other locations as more wealthy communities are established across the city."


----------



## staff

^^
On the same topic;

http://www.chinahospitalitynews.com...luxury-peninsula-arcade-unveiled-in-shanghai/


> *Luxury Peninsula Arcade Unveiled In Shanghai*
> 
> July 15, 2010 | Print | Email | Category: News Share:
> 
> The Peninsula Shanghai recently opened the Peninsula Arcade — billed as the most exclusive shopping destination in Shanghai.
> 
> The arcade features 25 international luxury boutiques, two of which have already been selected by their respective brands as their mainland China flagship stores.
> 
> The two-story, 7,000-square-meter Peninsula Arcade is home to 24 exclusive brands, inclduing Ascot Chang, Berluti, Brioni, Canali, Chanel, Chaumet, Chopard, Emporio Armani, Georg Jensen, Giorgio Armani, and Valentino.
> 
> Shanghai is becoming home to a burgeoning portfolio of leading fashion and luxury brands keen to introduce their products to this flourishing market, thanks to its rising affluence and its enhanced international profile from hosting the 2010 World Expo.


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai flirts with legacy of 1920s heyday *

SHANGHAI, July 9 (Reuters) - Leggy dancers sporting nipple tassels and lace suspenders sashay on stage, while a cheering audience hoots and whistles from red-velvet boudoir-style booths.

This is no seedy strip joint, evading the watchful eye of China's ruling communist party -- but the country's first modern burlesque club.

Chinatown, popular for its showgirls and cabaret style performances, is one of the latest attempts to recreate the glamour of Shanghai during its heydey in the 1920s and 1930s when the city was a thriving trading port and colonial enclave.

Shanghai was transformed from an idyllic fishing village into a city of late night jazz clubs and dance halls during Western occupation in the 1800s when it became home to British bankers and French artists.

The city's melting pot of cultures was what prompted New York nightclub veteran Norman Gosney, 62, founder of Chinatown, to open his new venture in Shanghai, instead of London or Hong Kong.

"Shanghai has a reputation as the 'Paris of the Orient' and we thought it would make a great backdrop. Shanghai is certainly the city with the most promise at this time," said the grey-haired Briton.

Gosney's sentiment is echoed through this year's flood of new luxury hotels, private clubs and global brands like Apple opening flagship stores, as more businesses set their sights on Shanghai.

Authorities in Shanghai, already China's most modern city, have gradually unshackled many of the constraints during the Communist revolution by allowing clubs like Chinatown to operate but maintain they must still abide by party rules.

Anna Patterson, Chinatown's managing director, says the club has to make sure all the shows are approved by the local government prior to the actual performance.

"We regularly video our shows and rehearsals and translate our scripts and lyrics to songs," she said.

MORE NIGHTLIFE

The local government is trying to promote Shanghai as an international centre, using the six-month World Expo to splash out $58 billion on the event and revamping most of the city.

Albert Loh, general manager of Yu Shanghai, a new supper club and bar in the historic Yuyuan area, was commissioned by the district government this year to bring more nightlife to part of Shanghai's old city.

"It is a big challenge for us to come here as there is a perception that nobody comes here at night," said Loh.

Loh said Yu Shanghai, housed in a 600-year-old Ming architecture building, tried to preserve as much of the exterior facade to complement the neighbouring 'shikumen' style lane houses combining Western and Chinese architecture.

An increasing number of luxury and boutique hotels have also opened along the city's Bund waterfront promenade.

The Peninsula hotel opened with an extravagant launch party in March, marking a homecoming after almost six decades for the Kadoorie family, which has its roots in Shanghai after they emigrated from Baghdad in the 1880s.

"Over the past 55 years we have waited, patiently and with expectation, for the opportunity to return," Michael Kadoorie, chairman of The Hong Kong and Shanghai Hotels Ltd based in Hong Kong, told Reuters.

"We are back, once again on the Bund, with The Peninsula Shanghai, a powerful expression of our proud heritage, of the vibrancy of present day Shanghai and our confidence in the future of this great city."

The Peninsula will be followed by Swatch Group's Swatch Art Peace Hotel, the Fairmont Peace Hotel and the Waldorf Astoria, all expected to open by September.

Nick Hayek Jr, CEO of the Swatch Group, said he chose Shanghai for Swatch's new hotel and art venue because of the city's history and heritage architecture.

"Shanghai is not just the Pearl of the Orient, it is one of the pearls of the world," he said.


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ reported


----------



## Þróndeimr

*Twisting Tower in Shanghai*
http://www.evolo.us/architecture/twisting-tower-in-shanghai/

Weilun Xu and Chenyi Zhang from the Tongji University in Shanghai explained their vision for a novel skyscraper for modern China:

“A facade in architecture is not only a part of the architecture itself but also an interface with the world outside. Therefore, a facade can well be seen as a medium that integrates the inner space and the outside space. This design is not only symbolic of the traditional Chinese culture but also a practice of new technologies attempting to highlight natural light in terms of time and space.

This high-rise is situated in the most prosperous economic center of Shanghai. As an economic center of a huge developing country, Shanghai is developing at an exponential speed. The old city as well as the life-style of the old city is disappearing swiftly. Unfortunatley, the demise of chinese life-style may result in oblivion of the traditional Chinese aesthetics. This building is aimed at producing a subtle sense of Chinese beauty like a cheongsam flower. It studies the relations between sunlight and time to achieve geometric variables based on the instant relations between different surfaces.”


----------



## mr impossible

Þróndeimr said:


> *Twisting Tower in Shanghai*
> http://www.evolo.us/architecture/twisting-tower-in-shanghai/
> 
> Weilun Xu and Chenyi Zhang from the Tongji University in Shanghai explained their vision for a novel skyscraper for modern China:
> 
> “A facade in architecture is not only a part of the architecture itself but also an interface with the world outside. Therefore, a facade can well be seen as a medium that integrates the inner space and the outside space. This design is not only symbolic of the traditional Chinese culture but also a practice of new technologies attempting to highlight natural light in terms of time and space.
> 
> This high-rise is situated in the most prosperous economic center of Shanghai. As an economic center of a huge developing country, Shanghai is developing at an exponential speed. The old city as well as the life-style of the old city is disappearing swiftly. Unfortunatley, the demise of chinese life-style may result in oblivion of the traditional Chinese aesthetics. This building is aimed at producing a subtle sense of Chinese beauty like a cheongsam flower. It studies the relations between sunlight and time to achieve geometric variables based on the instant relations between different surfaces.”


Just utterly beautiful, Shenghai may replace NYC, but if they just clean all that god damn pollution.


----------



## cuysal88

interesting architecture


----------



## z0rg

Pics by jiadream

Pudong Kerry Center (KPF)


















Himalayan Center


----------



## skyscraper100

that twisting tower is Awesome!! thats a great piece of art


----------



## hkskyline

*Zhejiang mulls rail bridge for Hangzhou Bay*
2 August 2010
SCMP

The Zhejiang government is considering the construction of a second Hangzhou Bay bridge for rail transport in a bid to forge closer ties between its industrial sector and the economic development of Shanghai.

The proposed bridge would provide a rail link between the northern Ningbo district of the eastern coastal province and Shanghai, at an estimated cost of some 30 billion yuan (HK$34.37 billion) according to Zhou Jiangyong, who is the chairman of the Ningbo Hangzhou Bay New Zone Administration.

The provincial government and the Ministry of Railways were studying the feasibility of the project and it would likely be written into the nation's 12th Five Year Plan (2011-2015) for economic and social development, Zhou told reporters.

"Zhejiang is making an all-out effort to make its industrial sectors more competitive," he said. "The key lies in whether we can better integrate our privately-owned businesses into the locomotive of Shanghai."

The 36-kilometre Hangzhou Bay Bridge, the world's longest sea bridge, opened in May 2008 after nearly five years of construction. It helped cut 120 kilometres and two hours from the formerly four-hour Shanghai to Ningbo journey.

The 11.8 billion yuan bridge links Cixi city near Ningbo with Jiaxing on the border with Shanghai. The length of the second bridge would be the same as the Hangzhou Bay Bridge, but would cost more than twice as much.

The plan to build the second bridge is in line with the State Council's recently-endorsed ambition to transform the Yangtze River Delta encompassing Shanghai, Jiangsu and Zhejiang into one of the most affluent regions in Asia Pacific. Zhejiang has been one of the biggest economic beneficiaries of the mainland's opening-up policy in the past three decades.

Small companies based in the province's Wenzhou, Ningbo, and Cixi districts produce goods that range from shoes to electronics and output has soared thanks to the world's demand for cheap made-in-China products.

"The global financial crisis prompted Zhejiang to rethink its development strategies," Zhou said. "The leaders of the province realised an urbanisation drive banking on the development of Shanghai was the correct answer."

The provincial government has singled out the northern part of Ningbo city, namely the Ningbo Hangzhou Bay New Zone, for aggressive industrial development. The area covers 235 sq km in which a 10 sq km "auto town" housing car makers will be located.

Zhou said the Zhejiang leadership had a dream of turning the New Zone into a copy of Pudong, the area that is home to 80 per cent of financial institutions in Shanghai.

Beijing has approved dozens of ambitious development blueprints for regions and cities across the nation, with a motivation to engineer balanced growth.

The central government embarked on a massive 4 trillion yuan stimulus package in late-2008 to combat the global slowdown, which ushered in large infrastructure projects nationwide. However, the construction spree has raised questions about an increasing number of non-performing projects and the dangers of soaring debts.

The mainland's banking regulators have repeatedly issued ominous warnings to lenders, requiring them to slow or halt loan approvals to local governments' financing vehicles that raise funds for infrastructure projects.


----------



## hkskyline

*New expressways to boost highway network*
18 August 2010
Shanghai Daily










SHANGHAI will build nearly 200 kilometers of new expressways in the next five years to further facilitate the highway network, local officials said yesterday.

The total expressway length in the city will then reach 972km from the current 778km.

The new expressways include the expressway section of a passage connecting the city's Chongming Island with Qidong City in neighboring Jiangsu Province.

The expressway, called G40, will help travelers reach from downtown to Qidong in one hour, when traffic is smooth. Presently, in the absence of a direct route, it takes about 3-4 hours to make the journey via road and waterway.

The passage is expected to be completed by 2012.

Other planned expressways include S6, the expressway linking the city's Outer Ring Road to the current G15, a major route going through the town both for north-bound and south-bound vehicles.

Officials said the focus of highway construction would shift from downtown to suburban areas.

Shanghai has 7,753km of highway in suburban and rural areas. The length will reach 10,716km by 2015.

From 2006 to 2010, Shanghai has built or renovated 279km of expressways and finished four bridges spanning the Huangpu River.

Officials said they would also continue efforts to increase the number of electronic toll collection users, a major supporting project to expressway construction and a way to cut the time vehicles spent at toll stations and thereby ease congestion.

There are 80,000 ETC users in the city. In the long-term the number is expected to surpass 300,000.


----------



## hkskyline

*Better tap water on way as reservoir nearly done*
Created: 2010-8-23 
Shanghai Daily

PUDONG New Area residents can look forward to cleaner tap water this December, when the Qingcaosha Reservoir project opens on a trial basis.

Initially, 300,000 tons of water a day will be provided to Pudong households, said the builder, Shanghai Chentou Co.

The Yangtze River will be the source of the reservoir's water. Qingcaosha is next to Changxing Island near the mouth of the Yangtze River.

Pipelines will transport the water to downtown water plants for filtering.

After testing is completed at the end of this year, water capacity will increase to 2.3 million tons a day, Shanghai Chentou said.

When the 17-billion-yuan (US$2.49 billion) reservoir and pipeline project is fully functional, likely in the first half of next year, the total water supply will reach 7.19 million tons.

It will provide better quality tap water to about 10 million people, government officials said.

The city has a shortage of quality water supplies.

Tap water in Shanghai now only meets the country's third highest quality standard.

The project is expected to supply water at the second highest quality level after filtering.

The Qingcaosha Reservoir will be 70 square kilometers or 10 times the size of West Lake in Hangzhou.

At present, 80 percent of Shanghai's tap water comes from the Huangpu River.

Upon completion of the reservoir, up to 50 percent of the city's tap water will be from the Yangtze, authorities said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Villa posts highest sale price*
By Cao Qian | 2010-8-24 | 
Shanghai Daily









_A man walks in front of a residential site in Shanghai yesterday. New home sales in Shanghai were lackluster last week as buyers shunned irrationally high prices. The average property prices in the city climbed 1 percent last week to 20,095 yuan per square meter._

A LUXURY villa project in Pudong New Area registered the highest sale price in Shanghai last week when one of its villas was sold for an average 138,214 yuan (US$20,385) per square meter.

The 494-square-meter unit, located on Yinliu Road in Zhangjiang, was one of 18 luxury villas launched in mid July. The asking price for the remaining 17 villas - with a gross floor area of between 494 square meters and 669 square meters - is 138,000 yuan, according to www.fangdi.com.cn, the city's official real estate website.

"Purchasing power among some Chinese people, particularly the luxury and high-end home buyers, still remains high," said Sky Xue, an analyst with China Real Estate Information Corp (CRIC), a major real estate information, consulting and online services provider. "And we've seen increasing pressure for a rebound in the housing market, particularly in housing price."

Meanwhile, a total of 20 apartments at a high-end residential development in downtown Luwan District were sold for an average 53,277 yuan per square meter last week, and 10 sales contracts were again sealed in Yanlord Town in Lianyang in Pudong during the seven-day period, with an average price of 45,254 yuan per square meter, according to statistics released by CRIC.

Across the city, new home sales were unchanged at 172,000 square meters last week while average prices climbed 1 percent to 20,095 yuan per square meter, according to Shanghai Uwin Real Estate Information Services Co yesterday.

New home supply, meanwhile, rose to 167,000 square meters from 68,000 square meters a week earlier.

Meanwhile, more than 70 percent of respondents view homes in Shanghai as too expensive and 37 percent of them think that houses beyond the Outer Ring Road are particularly overpriced according to a survey done by real estate information portal Soufun.

Over 50 percent of the respondents said they will continue to "wait and see" in the next two months.


----------



## hkskyline

*Pudong sets out to woo expats, skilled workers *
25 August 2010
Shanghai Daily

THE Pudong New Area government plans to provide better health care policies for expatriate workers and support the construction of more low-rent apartments for non-local company workers to attract more professionals from home and abroad, government officials said yesterday.

Some expatriates now pay or reimburse their medical bills with health insurance bought from their native countries, an official with the Pudong Human Resources and Social Security Bureau told Shanghai Daily yesterday.

But only one state-owned insurance company in the city is now able to provide the service. The official said if employers bought health insurance for foreigners from the company in Shanghai, the expatriates can enjoy the benefits from the new initiative.

Currently, Pudong has about 780,000 professionals with college degrees and above or greater skills, accounting for one fifth of the city's total. Among them, 15 percent are expatriates or returned Chinese scholars with international perspective.

Pudong plans to attract more professionals in the global rush for elite talents by unveiling a variety of more favorable polices to help the city develop into a financial center and a shipping hub.

Over the next five years, Pudong plans to offer Chinese green cards to 100 foreign professionals. Presently, fewer than 10 foreigners in Pudong have the permanent resident permits.

Moreover, the Pudong government plans to introduce social capital into the construction and operation of low-rent apartments for professionals for the first time.

The government has built or started construction of 1.5 million square meters of low-rent flats for professionals, while the demand is said to be 4.3 million square meters.


----------



## The seventh shape

Are they actually planning on building that twisting tower above? It's just described as a 'vision'.


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ no, its just a vision, a fantasy made by two architect students from Shanghai.


----------



## Þróndeimr

*HydraScrapers in Shanghai are a Network of Air Purifiers*
http://www.evolo.us/architecture/hydrascrapers-in-shanghai-are-a-network-of-air-purifiers/

The HydraScraper is a sustainable high-rise proposal by Chinese architects Bao Kai and Zhou Yixing from the Tongji University in Shanghai. The skyscraper was inspired on the Hydra organisms which characterize for its multiple tentacles and its ability to synchronize work by creating clusters of thousands of them. The main structure of the HydraSraper is a steel mesh that opens and closes according to wind loads and solar exposure. 

The building was designed as a multi-use structure for residential, commercial, and recreational areas. One of its most innovative aspects is its green park that occupies the middle section (30 floors) of the project. Tentacles or bridges emerge from this section and connect to other HydraScrapers creating a network of more than ten skyscrapers in Shanghai’s financial district. The main concept is to create a continuous elevated greenscape that will function as an air purifier lung and as the main park for the entire city. The location of these parks originated from the analysis of solar incidence and wind currents.

Another innovative aspect is the natural ventilation of every interior space through an open core that connects to the park. Offices and residences have individual terraces overlooking the void in direct relationship to other public amenities.


----------



## CoCoMilk

^^ awesome and innovative...build them!!


----------



## hkskyline

*New home supply seen to touch highest *
28 August 2010
Shanghai Daily

THE supply of new homes in Shanghai is set to hit its highest in three months at the weekend as real estate developers gear up to boost sales, betting on recovering market sentiment in September and October -- a high season for home purchases in China.

A total of 1,950 new homes in at least eight apartment projects, most of which are located beyond the city's Outer Ring Road, are due to be released today and tomorrow -- the largest weekend supply since June, according to leading real estate information portal Soufun.com.

In contrast, the previous weekend saw only 444 apartment units launched, Soufun statistics showed.

Among the latest launches during the weekend, CapitaLand, a Singapore-based developer known for its Raffles brand malls, will have units at two of its residential projects for sale -- The Pinnacle in Pudong New Area and The Metropolis in Kunshan, Jiangsu Province -- injecting a total of more than 400 units into the market.

Located at the intersection of Yanggao Road S. and Gaoke Road W., The Pinnacle, whose units are priced between 27,000 yuan and 33,000 yuan (US$3,970 and US$4,853) per square meter, is the only project introduced within the city's Middle Ring Road.

"The market has corrected steeply as the government's determination to cool the country's overheated housing market remains unchanged," said Lu Yiping, an analyst with Soufun. "Developers, particularly with projects in outlying areas of the city, seemed most aggressive in launching their developments because demand from end-users for mid- to low-class houses remained pretty strong despite an overall sluggish buying momentum since mid-April."

Nine of the 10 best-selling residential projects by area in Shanghai in the week ended August 22 were sold at below 20,000 yuan per square meter on average, according to China Real Estate Information Corp.


----------



## hkskyline

*New museum created for Soong's story *
2 September 2010
Shanghai Daily

A NEW museum for the late Soong Ching Ling, Honorary President of the People's Republic of China, began construction yesterday.

Being built inside the Soong Ching Ling Mausoleum in Changning District, the museum is expected to open next June.

Born in 1893 in Shanghai, Soong was the wife of Dr Sun Yat-sen, who fought to establish the Republic of China.

After the establishment of the People's Republic, Soong devoted herself to charitable causes, focusing especially on the welfare of women and children. Many charity foundations are named after her.

Soong died in Beijing in 1981, and laid to rest in the mausoleum in June 1984. She once said, late in life, that she wanted to be buried in Shanghai as she regarded the city as her only hometown.

Some exhibits displayed in the museum will be on show to the public for the first time, mausoleum officials said.


----------



## oliver999

now for sale in shanghai


----------



## Severiano

I wouldn't live there if you paid me. What the hell is out there in those suburbs. Also i know from experience living in Beijing. All those trees you see in the advertisments are parking lots in real life.


----------



## kix111

Those are just residential areas, nothing is wrong. I love Pudong's Lian Yang community. It is so quiet, peaceful and clean. Probably the only disadvantage of living in such area would be having no convenient stores anywhere near.

And i am sure the trees are just trees? Having a lot of green plants in your apartment garden is in high demand.


----------



## hkskyline

*Call for action on green cities*
16 September 2010
Shanghai Daily

SUSTAINABLE and smart development that poses no harm to our mother planet should no longer remain a call for awareness, but a call for action.

On Monday, Shanghai Mayor Han Zheng and Chicago Mayor Richard Daley will do just that when they sign an agreement in Shanghai to formalize an Eco-City Partnership to enhance cooperation between the two cities.

Meanwhile, more than 250 business leaders and government officials will gather in Shanghai today to discuss how to convert the call into real action for building green cities.

The three-day 2010 Sustainability Conference, which is organized by the American Chamber of Commerce in Shanghai and the Asia Society, will be an occasion for businesses and the government to discuss and map out some plans for the future.

Mark Ginsberg, senior executive at the Office of Energy, Efficiency and Renewable Energy of the United States Department of Energy, Christine Gregoire, governor of the US State of Washington, and Fu Zhihuan, chairman of the Finance Committee of the 10th National People's Congress are among government officials who will take part in the conference and deliver keynote speeches.

Among businessmen, GCL Solar Energy's chief executive officer Hunter Jiang, Kevin Wale, president and managing director of General Motors China, and Shane Tedjarati, CEO of Honeywell China and India, will participate and share their experiences in sustainable development.

"We have many things to say," Tedjarati told Shanghai Daily. "As a company dedicated to making human life better, we hope our technology can save a fortune - because if people want to make a fortune, the first thing is to save one."

Tedjarati pointed out that nearly half of Honeywell's product portfolio is about energy efficiency and said the company is eager to share its technology in China.


----------



## dennis.deng

Hi, as far as I remember Shanghai City Government had planned to develop 5 or 6 sub-centres for the city - equal to Xujiahui. I think, Wujiaochang is one of the areas. Can somebody tell me, which are the other planned location and according to which law / plan the decision was based?
Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Nordschleife

dennis.deng said:


> Hi, as far as I remember Shanghai City Government had planned to develop 5 or 6 sub-centres for the city - equal to Xujiahui. I think, Wujiaochang is one of the areas. Can somebody tell me, which are the other planned location and according to which law / plan the decision was based?
> Thanks,
> Dennis


There are four of them, the other two are Huamu in Pudong and Zhenru in Putuo.


----------



## hdsghvoizp

z0rg said:


> No time, man. I spend a lot of time following every 200m+ project and posting about it in SSC
> 
> By the way, what can you tell us about the Suzhou Creek rumor? In gaoloumi they say they'll build 1x600m and 2x400m there, but as usual they never post sources.


You can just consider it as rumor ,there is no official sourse.
The only evidence is that a news report once mentioned that Zhabei Government wanted to build a 600+ on the creek. But no further information.
It is just a very confidential propose


----------



## hkskyline

*Safety checks show failings *
20 November 2010
Shanghai Daily

A series of inspections focusing on fire control and safety in workplaces was launched yesterday across the city's construction sites, residential compounds, schools, hospitals and other public buildings.

Despite the tragic example set by Monday's inferno, some construction sites were still found to have poor fire-safety standards. And some residential buildings, especially older ones, had potential fire risks, as the hallways were packed with obstacles, inspectors said.

The housing bureau said a team of 100 workers completed the first round of random checks at local residential compounds. There are about 10,800 housing complexes in Shanghai and the housing authorities' blanket inspection will continue for a week.

Meanwhile, all 4,600 construction sites of new buildings were ordered to pause for two hours yesterday morning to make safety checks. Inspectors from the city construction and transport authorities also paid spot checks.

Some sites still did not meet basic fire control requirements.

"I don't know how to use a fire extinguisher," said a worker on an office-building project on Shangzhong Road, Xuhui District, when randomly picked for questioning by an inspector yesterday morning.

The site downed tools for the temporary suspension at 9am as ordered by authorities and workers had just finished a "training lesson" to improve their fire-safety awareness when the inspectors arrived.

By training, the workers meant a speech delivered by a manager who read the notice issued by local authorities urging for better fire control efforts, as well as highlighting basic guidelines to prevent fires.

But the workers, who come from different parts of China, said their manager had spoken in such a heavy dialect and low voice that they "hardly heard a thing from his talk" before the "training" ended.

A major safety defect spotted at the construction site was that the workers had failed to place flammable materials at a distance as required by the work safety rules.

The site stored acetylene and oxygen containers in neighboring rooms. The safety rules require such materials be kept separately while the oxygen containers be away from each other at a minimum of 3 to 5 meters. The project's company, Ye Zhi Feng Construction, was served a warning notice to rectify the problem within 24 hours and to also improve the workers' training.

The 28-story building burnt on Monday was undergoing renovation to its exterior walls and was covered in scaffolding, safety nets and heat insulation materials, when a welding spark caused the whole building to go up in flames. The fire is so far being blamed on lax safety supervision and a mistake by welders.


----------



## hkskyline

*Home sales halt 5-week fall*
23 November 2010
Shanghai Daily

BUYING sentiment for new homes rebounded in Shanghai for the first time in six weeks and average price continued to stay at high levels due to robust sales of mid- to high-end projects.

New home sales jumped 34.6 percent to 214,000 square meters last week, terminating a five-week decline since mid-October, Shanghai Uwin Real Estate Information Services Co said. The figure excluded houses built for relocated residents under urban redevelopment plans.

"Abundant supply released during the previous seven-day period triggered home sales last week," said Lu Qilin, a researcher at Uwin. "In particular, Baoshan District, where new home supply jumped notably during the previous week, registered the highest transaction volume between November 15 and November 21 among local counterparts."

More than 44,000 square meters of new houses were sold in outlying Baoshan last week, immediately followed by Songjiang and Nanhui districts, which each secured new home sales of more than 24,000 and 21,000 square meters, respectively, according to Uwin statistics.

Average price, meanwhile, rose 9.8 percent from a week earlier to 23,011 yuan (US$3,465) per square meter, remaining above the 20,000-yuan barrier for nine straight weeks.

One residential project near Zhongshan Park in Changning District concluded sales of 95 apartments, or 11,873 square meters, last week for an average price of 44,321 yuan per square meter while another development in Daning in Zhabei District recorded sales of 67 units at an average price of 33,552 yuan per square meter. The average price of both these projects more than doubled from about two years ago, Uwin statistics showed.

A latest industry research conducted by Century 21 China Real Estate, operator of the city's second-largest estate chain, found that the average price of new homes continued to climb, particularly in the high-end sector.

After tracking new residential projects with a price tag of more than 50,000 yuan per square meter and registering sales in both October and this month, Century 21 found that some 80 percent of them had already raised their prices by between 7 and 12 percent compared to October.


----------



## hkskyline

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2010/201011/20101124/article_455438.htm

*New incinerator to open in 2013*
Created: 2010-11-24 1:45:25

SHANGHAI is soon to have its third and biggest incineration plant, located next to the coastal Laogang garbage landfill site which processes most of the city's daily trash.

The Laogang incineration plant is due to be complete by the end of 2012 and open in 2013, the manager of the project said yesterday.

It will burn 3,000 tons of trash every day by its first phase, with capacity doubled in expansions. The two existing incinerators deal with 2,500 tons of trash a day.

Meanwhile, garbage sorters could be helping Shanghai families separate their trash for recycling within a few years, according to the local Greenery and Public Sanitation Bureau.

Employing sorters is one initiative for reducing daily garbage output authorities are considering.

Accurate garbage separation will reduce the amount of garbage waiting to be processed, and ensure a less environmentally harmful trash burning operation, according to the environmental watchdog.

Large amounts of liquid and oil contained in food waste left among other trash make it more difficult to control burning temperatures, increasing pollution concerns.

The government has decided to build or expand dedicated storage sites in more downtown areas and deploy staff there to remove kitchen leftovers from the daily trash before they are transported to the processing plants.

And trained staff could be sent to neighborhoods to sort out kitchen trash as soon as it is dumped.

The city now is able to separate 620 tons of kitchen waste from the total 20,000-ton garbage output a day.

It is planned that by the end of next year 800 tons of leftovers could be set aside for treatment, said Huang Xinghua, deputy director with the Greenery and Sanitation Bureau.


----------



## hkskyline

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2010/201011/20101125/article_455536.htm

*Cleaner water from city's taps *
Created: 2010-11-25 1:13:12, Updated: 2010-11-25 1:14:09
Shanghai Daily









_A worker walks through a pumping station which is part of Shanghai's new major water supply from the Qingcaosha Reservoir. Main construction was completed yesterday and the reservoir will eventually supply about 10 million people in 11 districts and the Pudong New Area with water from the Yangtze._

Five million Shanghai residents should soon have access to higher quality tap water after the Qingcaosha Reservoir in the Yangtze River comes into operation next Wednesday.

But they might notice a slight muddy smell for just over a month during the changeover from the current reservoir on the Huangpu River, water authorities said.

Main construction finished yesterday on the 70 square kilometer Qingcaosha Reservoir near Changxing Island that will provide cleaner water for about 10 million residents, or around half the city's permanent population, by the middle of June next year. 

About 4.2 million people in Yangpu, Hongkou, Zhabei, Luwan, Jing'an, Huangpu districts and part of Putuo district will notice a smell from the water until around January 15, Zhang Jiayi, director of the Shanghai Water Authority, told a press conference yesterday.

It would be because the four main water plants in the districts would have to use water from further down the Huangpu River temporarily during the changeover rather than the current upstream supply, he said. 

To ensure water safety, the plants would add additional activated carbon powder during processing, said Gu Jinshan, deputy general manager of Shanghai Chengtou Corp, the major utilities company that owns most of the city's water plants.

The water authority would also take more water from Taihu Lake in Wuxi, Jiangsu Province, to boost the quality, said Zhang.

"The authority will monitor the water condition around clock during the period and inform the residents in time in case any emergency occurred," Zhang said.

Over the next month or so, the authority will also be renovating pipelines linking water resources and water plants around the districts. The current pipes have been in use for 23 years.

By June 15, about 10 million residents in Changning, Xuhui, Luwan, Jing'an, Huangpu, Hongkou and Yangpu districts as well as parts of the Pudong New Area, Putuo, Zhabei, Minhang and Qingpu districts will drink the cleaner water from the reservoir.

People in other parts of Qingpu and Minhang districts as well as part of Songjiang, Jinshan and Fengxian districts will continue using water from the Huangpu River.

About 750,000 residents in the Pudong New Area might notice cloudy tap water from next Wednesday because the new supply will be running in the opposite direction to the previous one and might wash out scale that had formed inside the pipes, Gu said.

But he said that would last for two days at the most.

The 17 billion yuan (US$2.56 billion) reservoir project will protect residents from the influence of the salt water tides that occur in winter and spring, as the reservoir can more easily be shut to prevent the salt tide at the Yangtze River mouth from getting in, said Zhang.

Its water storage is adequate to sustain the city's consumption for up to 68 days from the current 10 days at the Chenhang Reservoir that also gets its water from the Yangtze.

A 5-kilometer buffer area around the intake of the reservoir is being monitored around the clock to ensure the reservoir can be shut in time.

Salt water pours into the Yangtze River mouth every year from October to April, threatening quality in the city's waterways and reservoirs.

Chongming Island will use water from the Yangtze from 2015 after the construction of another reservoir to serve an additional 1.5 million residents, Zhang said.

The current pipelines linking to the Huangpu are to remain as a backup.


----------



## z0rg

Shilupu Plot Proposals. The forumer who posted these renders didn't mention any source, therefore I don't think I should credit him. Besides, I couldn't find any source, so it could be fake after all.

KPF









RTKL









RTKL again









Heatherwick studio









MVRDV









Yuting (俞挺)









Arata Isozaki









OMA


----------



## Maggern2k

^^Liked the 2nd and 4th ones.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888

The second one has a really western look to it. Looks like it belongs in London or DC suburb than Shanghai


----------



## deepblue01

yeah, i hope they build something Chinese for a change. They need to stop 'trying' to look futuristic and too innovative. We might end up with a complete mess like some of the proposals up there look. modern and sleek should be the way of the future for Shanghai and most Chinese cities, not deformed looking boxes and western architecture.


----------



## fragel

please, not this one!


----------



## hdsghvoizp

I think i have mentionED that it is quoted from the twitter of Daizhikang ..

anyway


----------



## z0rg

You didn't post any single link, as usual in those forums. Nobody can check where you got those renders from, if they are real, if they were really published by the studios you posted, or if they were made by a skilled photoshopper instead. 

If you check my contributions to this forum you'll see I always provide the link where I got any item of information from, unless I couldn't find it. And in case I post pics I always credit the author. Ethics!


----------



## hkskyline

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2010/201012/20101202/article_456171.htm

*Cleaner water starts to flow into city*
2010-12-2 
Shanghai Daily










SOME 750,000 Shanghai residents yesterday became the first people in the city to receive cleaner tap water from the newly built Qingcaosha Reservoir in the Yangtze River.

Residents in Caolu, Jinqiao, Sunqiao and Zhangjiang, all in Pudong, were the first of 10 million Shanghai residents - nearly half the city's population - who will get cleaner water by next June.

Water from the Yangtze is cleaner than water from the Huangpu River, which currently provides most of Shanghai with its tap water.

However, even the cleaner tap water is not drinkable before boiling in China.

The second batch, 4.2 million people in Yangpu, Hongkou, Zhabei, Luwan, Jing'an and Huangpu districts and part of Putuo District will receive the reservoir water from January 15.

Yesterday, Jinhai water plant, which was built in 2008 mainly for the 17 billion yuan (US$2.56 billion) reservoir project, began supplying water to 750,000 Pudong residents, while small water plants in the area were closed.

Qin Weixiao, a 40-year-old from in Caolu town, was impressed. He said the reservoir water looked clearer and had less of a chemical smell.

A predicted temporary drop in water quality during the supply changeover lasted only two hours, said Qin.

People will find the reservoir water "brighter, with a purer taste" compared with tap water from the Huangpu River, said Chen Guoguang, senior engineer of the city's Water Supply Inspection Center. The river now provides about 70 percent of the city's tap water, with the remaining 30 percent from the Yangtze.

Moreover, the water is slightly alkaline with a pH of 8, which is good for health, said Wang Hailiang, deputy director of the Pudong Veolia Water Corp, in charge of the water supply for the area.

The new reservoir should also ensure there will be no water shortages caused by saltwater tides, as it has enough capacity to meet the city's needs for 68 days, said Zhao Pingwei, deputy director of the center.

Saltwater pours into the Yangtze River mouth every year from October to April, threatening water quality in the city's waterways.

By June 15, about 10 million residents in Changning, Xuhui, Luwan, Jing'an, Huangpu, Hongkou and Yangpu districts, as well as parts of Pudong, Putuo, Zhabei, Minhang and Qingpu districts and Changxing Island, will receive water from the reservoir.

People in Baoshan and Jiading districts will receive water from the Yangtze from the Qingcaosha and Chenhang reservoirs by 2013.

By 2015, the 700,000 residents on Chongming Island will get their water from the Yangtze, following the construction of Dongfengxisha Reservoir, which will provide the same high-quality water as Qingcaosha.

People in parts of Qingpu and Minhang, part of Songjiang, Jinshan and Fengxian districts will continue using Huangpu River water.


----------



## hkskyline

*100Mbps broadband by 2012*
2010-12-1
Shanghai Daily

SHANGHAI plans to make home broadband 10 times faster and establish a citywide mobile broadband network, with more 3G base stations and a next-generation broadcasting network by 2012, local officials said yesterday.

The city, one of the pilot regions chosen to test Three Network Convergence - the convergence of Internet, TV and mobile networks - will be expected to take a leading role in implementing national policy in sectors such as infrastructure construction, business scale and service level.

Shanghai is to encourage cooperation between local TV broadcasting and telecommunications firms, such as joint ventures between the sectors.

Meanwhile, there will be more cross-platform services such as Internet Protocol TV IPTV, mobile TV and online broadcasting organizations on one unified network.

This means that Chinese TV, Internet and mobile phone users might soon be able to use a single gadget for all the things that now require separate pieces of hardware and accounts.

An improved network access capacity in Shanghai could allow users to enjoy services through any device anywhere, industry insiders said.

For Three Network Convergence, Shanghai plans to establish a fiber optical network to 1 million households with a speed of 100 megabits per second, more than 10 times present levels.

Telecommunications carriers plan to add 2,000 Wi-Fi hotspots and 1,300 3G base stations to build a mobile broadband network covering the city.

The NGB network, which is being built by SMG's subsidiary Oriental Cable Network, will provide users with high-quality digital TV content and interactive services.

Shanghai Media Group is the city's No. 1 media giant covering TV broadcasting and TV content production.

China has 300 million TV sets and Wang Xiaojie, general director of the science and technology division of the General Administration of Press and Publication, said: "The TV set is the most popular and affordable device for integrated services."

Wang noted the lack of interactivity at present, saying: "The biggest bottleneck of the TV network is single-way transition but it will change."

Telecommunications carriers, including China Mobile, China Telecom and China Unicom, will also invited to provide media content on TV and mobile phones, according to OCN.

Shanghai is one of 12 cities and regions chosen by the State Council, China's Cabinet, as a pilot area.


Read more: http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=456060&type=Metro#ixzz1723xICRD


----------



## hdsghvoizp

从平图来看 写字楼建构高度170米 总高200.9米
由开发了绿洲普尔曼的上海置业开发
目前在拆迁
http://www.sre.com.cn/lzhy_108.asp


----------



## hdsghvoizp

http://www.ftaarch.com/cn/Products-Detail.aspx?id=19&page=1



起码200米吧


----------



## hdsghvoizp

shanghai railway station north plaza
http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=40395&extra=page=1
shanghai west railway station
http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=40394&extra=page=1
all designed by the above company


----------



## Munwon

Is the tower in post #1521 underconstruction? I like it... reminds me of UOB Plaza in Singapore.


----------



## hdsghvoizp

Munwon said:


> Is the tower in post #1521 underconstruction? I like it... reminds me of UOB Plaza in Singapore.


not yet.


----------



## z0rg

X3-2, by terence lee @ Flickr. This one was supposed to be around 200m. Anyone knows the final design? (with reliable sources proving it is, please). We should have a thread for it.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/terence-lee/sets/72157625571984276/


----------



## djm160190

I wish it was higher than around 200 metres. Lujiazui has so many buildings around this height and then there's a sudden jump up to the 420m Jin Mao and 490m SWFC (and u/c 630m Shanghai Tower). Furthermore, the positioning of this (behind Aurora and Citi when viewed from the Bund) means you won't really be able to see it if its 200m! Let's see some between the 300-400m mark!


----------



## Munwon

hdsghvoizp said:


> not yet.


Thank you for your response! Any word on the Dazhongli project? Should be well under construction by now.


----------



## hdsghvoizp

Munwon said:


> Thank you for your response! Any word on the Dazhongli project? Should be well under construction by now.


Yes~but the process is quite slow~~
no obvious progress now~~


----------



## Munwon

hdsghvoizp said:


> Yes~but the process is quite slow~~
> no obvious progress now~~


Thanks!!! I'm most interested in projects on the Puxi side of Shanghai. Any info on projects is always welcomed... Keep up the updates hdsghvoizp


----------



## hkskyline

*Shortcut tunnel at airport to ease traffic *
14 December 2010
Shanghai Daily

A SHORTCUT tunnel is being built connecting both terminal buildings at Hongqiao International Airport to relieve heavy traffic, constructors said yesterday.

The Yingbin No.3 Road Tunnel is being built beneath the southern part of the airport and runs through Changning and Minhang districts. It will be the second tunnel at the airport.

The tunnel will help cut driving time between the east and west of the airport to several minutes and reduce congestion. At present, in heavy traffic, it can take 30 to 40 minutes to pass the airport.

It should be ready by the end of 2011.

Meanwhile, the city's long-awaited Jungong Road Tunnel - connecting the Middle Ring Road on both sides of the Huangpu River - is set to open next month, constructors said yesterday.

Work has been completed on more than 85 percent of equipment installations, the Shanghai Urban Construction Group told Shanghai Daily.


----------



## Nordschleife

South bund


----------



## Atmosphere

Wow it looks like it yes ^^. Thats awesome news!


----------



## the spliff fairy

any news on the Himalayan center? Is it true its the largest arts centre/ gallery or complex?


----------



## hkskyline

Published on ShanghaiDaily.com (http://www.shanghaidaily.com/)
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=457545&type=Metro

*Action urged over condition of bridges*
Created: 2010-12-17 1:53:04

SHANGHAI'S waterway administration authorities yesterday revealed that there are more than 200 dangerous bridges on the city's rivers and waterways, often old ones that cannot bear heavy vehicles, posing a danger to the public.

Inadequate maintenance and a lack of funding are to be blamed for the many bridges at risk, mainly in suburban areas, said Chen Xiuping, director of Shanghai Shipping Management Office.

Chen said state of the bridges, which are a public danger, hasn't been addressed as the city's development plan for next five years doesn't focus on the issue.

Five years ago, the city government said it would invest 9.8 billion yuan (US$1.47 billion) in waterway commerce and infrastructure as part of the last five-year plan, but only 5.9 billion yuan had been used up to this point, Chen said.

A weak bridge in Minhang District collapsed last month at midnight due to the weight of a cargo truck passing by.

A motorcyclist was killed after crashing into the vehicle, which could not be seen because of the darkness, as it lay in the shallow water.

Another old bridge, also in Minhang and in the same Pujiang Town, collapsed in October.

"Many bridges were built 30 or 40 years ago by farmers using concrete and rocks, and were not designed to support the weight of modern, heavy cargo trucks," said an official from Pujiang Town.

The series of accidents have compelled the town to conduct thorough inspections and repairs on its 100-plus small, aging bridges.

Bridges over Suzhou Creek in Zhabei District will also be renovated, but this will mainly be for aesthetic reason. The aim is to create a better and more harmonious look that complements nearby architecture and allows better access, said the district government.


----------



## hdsghvoizp

the spliff fairy said:


> any news on the Himalayan center? Is it true its the largest arts centre/ gallery or complex?


already completed


----------



## hdsghvoizp

e coli said:


> by mori:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like they started to expand this pedestrian walkway.
> 
> 
> 
> is this still the current plan (look at the old rendering of shanghai tower :nuts: )?


design has been changed


----------



## z0rg

Proposal for one of the very few remaining plots of Lujiazui. China Financial Information Building (中国金融信息大厦).

Here is the source: http://www.yizoodesign.com/works.aspx Page 4. 























































And video: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTg4MTUwNTIw.html


----------



## hdsghvoizp

z0rg said:


> Proposal for one of the very few remaining plots of Lujiazui. China Financial Information Building (中国金融信息大厦).
> 
> Here is the source: http://www.yizoodesign.com/works.aspx Page 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And video: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTg4MTUwNTIw.html


I love this render，but it is rejected/pity!!


----------



## hkskyline

*Affordable homes program expanded for 2011*
By Cao Qian | 2010-12-23 | 
Shanghai Daily

SHANGHAI plans to build more affordable homes next year, as the city increases efforts to improve the living standard of middle to low income households.

The city will see affordable housing totaling 15 million square meters built in 2011 - an increase of 25 percent on 2010, Liu Haisheng, director of the Shanghai Housing Support and Building Administration Bureau, told a municipal conference yesterday.

The city's affordable housing program mainly includes budget homes, houses built for relocated residents and public housing units for rental.

Homes for relocated residents will account for 8 million square meters; budget homes are allocated 5 million square meters; and public rent units 2 million square meters.

Shanghai began work on more than 12 million square meters of affordable housing this year.

The city has been striving hard to increase the supply of affordable housing as rapidly surging home prices have priced people on lower incomes out of the market.

New home price in Shanghai rose to 22,468 yuan (US$3,373) per square meter on average in November, extending growth for the 5th consecutive month, according to Shanghai Uwin Real Estate Information Services Co.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=458087&type=Metro


----------



## hkskyline

*Big plans for public transport*
Shanghai Daily
By Dong Zhen | 2010-12-24 |

SHANGHAI will build more taxi stands at busy public venues and support them with taxi allocation systems which will allocate taxis to areas where there is the most demand.

It is an initiative inspired by the Shanghai World Expo, said the city's top traffic-planning authority, which is also the local government's traffic development advisor.

During the early stages of the Expo, the traffic authorities limited access to taxis inside Expo sites.

But they then began to allot a certain number of taxis to specific areas depending on demand.

The taxi allocation systems proved successful and passengers were able to get cabs smoothly and in an orderly fashion.

"In the future, traffic authorities will have more taxi stands in busy areas, supported by real-time taxi -allocation systems," Zhu Hong, a chief engineer with the Shanghai City Comprehensive Transportation Planning Institute, said yesterday.

The city will also continue to focus on reining in the growth of automobiles on local streets and encourage more people to use public transportation, mainly the Metro and buses.

It aims to achieve this by further improving and expanding services, according to the institute.

More bike lanes and two-wheeler parking sites will be set up in the coming years to facilitate the city's low-carbon transportation drive.

Facilities for cyclists will encourage people to ride bikes in short commutes between their homes and Metro stations or bus stops.

Given the fact that Shanghai is expanding residential complexes to more suburban areas, bikes have become a favorite mode of transport for commuters traveling between their houses and transport hubs.

But many have been obstructed from riding because of the lack of safe cycling lanes and the absence of parking facilities, the traffic experts said.

"The city still features a large number of cyclists, despite the growth in car traffic. In the future, while continuing to make efforts to curb car traffic, we will also protect and revive 'slow traffic' space," said Zhu.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=458170&type=Metro


----------



## ajaaronjoe

.........,•✯´.........´*✫
.......♥*......... .... __/\__
.......*♥....... .......*-:¦:-*
...¸.•✫.......... ……/.•*•.\
...~`,`~................. |
¸....✫.................. *•*
´¸...*♥..´¸...........*♥♫♥*
´¸¸♥*................✯•♫•♥•*
´¸.•✫ .............. *♥•♫•♫♥*
~`,`~............. ✯♥•♦♫♥•♥*.
`.✫`.............. *♥☺♥•♥•☺♥*.
●/................✯♥•♥♠♫♥#♥•♥*..
/▌................*♥♫•♥♫•♥♫♥•♫♥*
/ \....................... ╬╬╬╬.
MERRY CHRISTMAS.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸


----------



## hkskyline

*New reservoir for city facing pollution threat*
21 December 2010
Shanghai Daily

POLLUTION threatens the new source of the city's water supply, experts are warning, just weeks after the Qingcaosha Reservoir began supplying homes in Shanghai.

Measures must be taken to protect the reservoir, the city's top advisory body said yesterday.

Water condition at the mouth of the Yangtze River, where the reservoir is located, is threatened by upstream factories, busy shipping traffic and salt tides, according to the Shanghai Committee of Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference.

Water from the reservoir is said to be cleaner than that from the Huangpu River, which provides most of Shanghai's tap water.

Some 750,000 Shanghai residents became the first people in the city to receive tap water from the reservoir on December 1.

The 70-square-kilometer reservoir near Changxing Island will provide water for 10 million residents by next June.

But rapid growth of heavy and chemical industries at mid and downstream areas along the Yangtze River, together with fast urbanization, put water safety at risk along the river, the committee said.

Oil leaks from ships and chemical cargoes are other potential dangers, it added.

"Further urbanization is inevitable, which would increase the risk to water safety in the reservoir," said an expert on the committee, who asked not to be named.

However, the city's water authority said safety could be ensured as they had emergency plans in place.

"The authority could shut the reservoir immediately should pollution or salt water tides be identified upstream," water officials said.


----------



## hkskyline

Published on ShanghaiDaily.com (http://www.shanghaidaily.com/)
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2010/201012/20101227/article_458413.htm

Shanghai Daily
*Metro closes road for 2 years*
Created: 2010-12-27 0:57:07
Author:Zha Minjie

A KEY downtown road will be closed for two years while a Metro station and a transport hub are built, local construction and traffic authorities said yesterday.

A section of Huashan Road, between Tai'an Road and Kangping Road in downtown Xuhui District, will be off-limits to most vehicles from Thursday until December 31, 2012, traffic police said.

Cars and buses will be prohibited, with only pedestrians, cyclists and mopeds allowed to pass along the stretch of road, officers said.

The project will see the construction of Metro Line 11's Jiao Tong University Station and its transit hub to Line 10.

Line 11, which presently runs from suburban Jiading District to downtown Jiangsu Road, will extend to the Pudong New Area by 2012.

The city Metro builder said work on 22 subway stations has resumed in downtown areas, following the end of the World Expo on October 31. During the six-month event, most downtown construction sites were closed.

Jiang Shujie, deputy director of the city's construction and transport commission, apologized for "the inconvenience the construction work would bring" and called for residents' understanding.

The road closure will also affect nearby streets, with traffic police estimating that at least 12 roads and Xujiahui business hub face congestion.

It is estimated that about 800 vehicles on detours will pass along nearby roads every hour at peak times, putting roads under heavy pressure.

The city transport management bureau said 13 bus lines - 11 day bus lines and two night bus lines - will use detours. On average, each bus line is expected to make a detour of about 1.5 kilometers.

Bus routes along Huashan Road will resume in August 2012, transport officials said.

Other vehicles will have to wait until the end of 2012.


----------



## aodili

Published on ShanghaiDaily.com (http://www.shanghaidaily.com/)
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=458617

Shanghai Daily
*Historic buildings brought to city for new zone*
Created: 2010-12-29
Author: Yang Jian

CENTURIES-OLD houses from neighboring Anhui and Jiangxi provinces are being brought to the city as the centerpiece of a new commercial zone, an engineer said yesterday. More than 80 Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) two-story wooden structures, between 100 and 200 years old, are being dismantled at their original sites and reassembled in Shanghai. 
The houses, which are examples of Qing and Ming architectural styles, will form part of a *new commercial zone in the Pudong New Area*, said Wang Wei, a professor and head of the project. "The central area of the zone where the old buildings are located will make people feel like they are arriving at some quiet riverside town of China's Jiangnan area," he said. The Jiangnan area refers to the lands to the south of the lower reaches of the Yangtze River, including the southern part of the Yangtze Delta. 
The houses will be turned into *luxury apartment hotels, exhibition halls and stores* in a 360,000-square-meter new commercial zone, called *"Beauty Shanghai," along the Huangpu River*. High-rise hotels and conference halls will be built around the old buildings in the 1.8-kilometer-long zone along the river. Developers hope it will become a new city landmark, focusing on commerce, fashion, exhibitions and accommodation. More than 60 houses have already been reassembled. The project is scheduled to be complete by June. Architects and experts marked every component before dismantling work and photographed every detail. The houses were transported to Shanghai by trucks and trains. Wang said the old buildings would be better protected in Shanghai. Most had been used as stores for firewood or just left empty. He predicted the buildings could stand for another 100 years in the city as invisible concrete pillars were supporting the wooden structures. Experts began looking for houses with the most typical historic architectural styles in the neighboring two provinces in 2009.


----------



## Shiruba

aodili said:


> Published on ShanghaiDaily.com (http://www.shanghaidaily.com/)
> http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=458617
> 
> Shanghai Daily
> *Historic buildings brought to city for new zone*
> Created: 2010-12-29
> Author: Yang Jian
> 
> CENTURIES-OLD houses from neighboring Anhui and Jiangxi provinces are being brought to the city as the centerpiece of a new commercial zone, an engineer said yesterday. More than 80 Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) two-story wooden structures, between 100 and 200 years old, are being dismantled at their original sites and reassembled in Shanghai.
> The houses, which are examples of Qing and Ming architectural styles, will form part of a *new commercial zone in the Pudong New Area*, said Wang Wei, a professor and head of the project. "The central area of the zone where the old buildings are located will make people feel like they are arriving at some quiet riverside town of China's Jiangnan area," he said. The Jiangnan area refers to the lands to the south of the lower reaches of the Yangtze River, including the southern part of the Yangtze Delta.
> The houses will be turned into *luxury apartment hotels, exhibition halls and stores* in a 360,000-square-meter new commercial zone, called *"Beauty Shanghai," along the Huangpu River*. High-rise hotels and conference halls will be built around the old buildings in the 1.8-kilometer-long zone along the river. Developers hope it will become a new city landmark, focusing on commerce, fashion, exhibitions and accommodation. More than 60 houses have already been reassembled. The project is scheduled to be complete by June. Architects and experts marked every component before dismantling work and photographed every detail. The houses were transported to Shanghai by trucks and trains. Wang said the old buildings would be better protected in Shanghai. Most had been used as stores for firewood or just left empty. He predicted the buildings could stand for another 100 years in the city as invisible concrete pillars were supporting the wooden structures. Experts began looking for houses with the most typical historic architectural styles in the neighboring two provinces in 2009.


This sounds like a very interesting project, but I'm not sure the idea of taken those houses away from their original place. They don't belong to Shanghai and the city's history, so it will probably look like some kind of disney land again. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## z0rg

^^ The green midrise box you see in the background on the first pic was built by Eton several years ago. It's stunning how all these huge developers (Poly, Eton, Greenland, etc) are building huge stuff anywhere around China while they build boring midrises in Shanghai.


----------



## z0rg

*23m in Shanghai, census reveals*

SOME 23 million people were registered living in Shanghai in last November's national census, a population expert said yesterday.

That number included 9 million migrant people, according to Ding Jinhong.

Ding warned that the large population has exceeded the city's capacity for healthy development.

Since the previous census in 2005, the city's population has grown by 660,000 each year. And over the past 10 years, the population density in Shanghai - which covers 6,300 square kilometers - has risen from 2,588 people per square kilometer in 2000 to 3,600 last year.

Ding, director of East China Normal University's School of Social Development, said that Shanghai is facing a huge challenge due to the influx of migrants, and the city government must put population management at the top of its agenda in the 12th five-year plan starting this year.

Of the 9 million migrant people recorded in November's census, Ding estimated that 2 million were in the city for a stay of less than six months. This group included people visiting family, receiving medical treatment or just spending time in the city.

The remaining 7 million have lived in Shanghai for more than six months.

So, in fact, the city has around 21 million residents, including 14 million with registered residency and 7 million migrant workers, based on the census, Ding said.

The city's population authorities haven't announced their official population figure for 2010. In 2009, according to city figures, Shanghai had 19.21 million residents, 328,600 more than 2008. Shanghai government's figure is based on various city records and may differ from national census totals.

By the end of 2009, some 5.42 million migrant people had stayed in the city for more than six months, representing 28.2 percent of local residents - up 0.8 percent on 2008, according to Shanghai Population and Family Planning Commission.

Population growth concerns have led to heated discussion at this week's annual session of the Shanghai's legislative body and at the gathering of local lawmakers at Shanghai People's Congress.

"Shanghai is facing a continually growing population," Ding said. "Such a big population brings big challenges to housing, transport, health, education and other public service sectors."

"The government must develop measures to create a healthy population flow through restructuring the local economy," Ding added.

He proposed shrinking low-end industry, which attracts unqualified workers, and encouraging the high-end service sector, which requires better qualified employees.
Source:Shanghai Daily

http://english.eastday.com/e/110119/u1a5677903.html


----------



## hkskyline

*New lights may mean safer roads*
By Dong Zhen | 2011-1-22 
Shanghai Daily

THE city plans to install more no-right-turn traffic lights at some busy intersections to better protect pedestrians, police told Shanghai Daily yesterday.

Police said more traffic lights will be revamped downtown. The traffic lights will feature a warning sign during a green light. It will tell vehicles turning right to yield to scooters, cyclists and pedestrians.

"The no-right-turn light will flash for 10 to 20 seconds during the beginning of a green light to ban vehicles from making a right turn," said an officer from the local traffic police team, who asked not to be identified. "Drivers who disobey will lose three points and get fined 300 yuan (US$45), the same punishment as running a red light."

Vehicles should always give right-of-way to pedestrians and bicycles according to Chinese traffic law.

Many other countries have a similar law.

But local car drivers seem to be unaware of the rule, arousing wide safety concerns among expatriates in Shanghai.

Many expatriates have written to Shanghai Daily, calling on the government to carry out better law enforcement and education of driving rules. Some expatriates even said the issue is the biggest safety hazard on local streets.

Traffic police said 181 riders were killed in traffic accidents involving scooters last year. Due to the speed, scooter riders are at higher risk of suffering serious injuries in collisions with vehicles turning right.

No-right-turn traffic signs have been installed on a small number of busy crossroads such as the Beijing Road W. and Chengdu Road intersection, as well as at Maoming Road and Yan'an Road.

Traffic police said they will install more at downtown crossroads wherever possible this year.

"There are many conditions needed to make the extra traffic light possible. The intersections need to be wide enough to pool vehicles for a while and we also need to analyze the influence to overall traffic flow caused by a no-right-turn light," traffic police said.

A local judge said crossing the street is now very dangerous.

"Some drivers don't pay attention to pedestrians," judge Zhang Haitang said.

"A green light doesn't give pedestrians much time to cross. For slower people or those carrying babies, crossing the street has become dangerous," Zhang said.

Read more: http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=462154&type=Metro#ixzz1BsKRpPJq


----------



## hkskyline

*Home prices to correct a bit*
25 January 2011
Shanghai Daily

HOUSING prices in Shanghai are expected to correct slightly due to stricter policies that were implemented to curb speculation, according to a book released yesterday by the Shanghai Academy of Social Sciences.

The book, which analyzed the city's economic, social, cultural and resources development, also said that Shanghai's economic growth may ease to below 8 percent in 2011.

"Shanghai's housing market won't have any dramatic changes this year," the book said. "With stricter policies to tame speculation many expect a stable performance in housing. Shanghai's property prices will correct but it will be a small one."

Separately, the Shanghai office of the People's Bank of China, the central bank, forecast last week that Shanghai's housing prices will drop slightly in 2011 although transactions will be maintained at the same level in 2010.

Shanghai's housing prices surged in 2010 despite efforts to curb the rise. New homes, excluding those meant for relocated residents under urban redevelopment plans, were sold at an average of 24,176 yuan (US$3,652) per square meter in December, up 21 percent from January.

The issue of affordable homes was put under the spotlight last week during the annual session of the city's top legislative body and political advisory body. Mayor Han Zheng said during the annual session of the Shanghai People's Congress that the city will have no future if it can't handle the housing issue properly.

Shanghai has announced it will levy a property tax on newly-purchased spacious homes. The city has submitted a pilot program for a value-based property tax to the central government for a review. The city will also expand the supply of affordable homes by allocating 5 million square meters of budget homes, or 80,000 apartments, to help low-income groups.

Shanghai eyes an 8 percent economic growth this year but the book said the pace may be lower.


----------



## hdsghvoizp

renders for SUHE creek 
There probably appears another 300+ in this project


----------



## hkskyline

*Exhibition site will be world's biggest*
24 January 2011
Shanghai Daily

SHANGHAI is to build the world's largest exhibition complex, the city's urban planners announced yesterday.

Construction in the Hongqiao commercial area will begin by the end of the year in Qingpu District, said Ye Ming, deputy director of the Bureau of Planning and Land Resources of the district. Work on the complex, covering 500,000 square meters, should take two years.

"The complex will be both above and underground and will be triple the size of the Shanghai New International Expo Center in Pudong New Area, the city's largest exhibition venue so far," Ye told Shanghai Daily.

"It will also exceed the area of the exhibition hub in Hanover, Germany, which is currently the world's largest."

The 23 billion yuan (US$3.49 billion) complex will be the core of a 1.04-square-kilometer hub jointly built by the city government and the China's Ministry of Commerce in a bid to make Shanghai the world's leading international trading center.

The hub will be to the west of Hongqiao International Airport. About 80 percent of the land will be used for the complex and the rest for logistics facilities and other amenities. The district has planned a 19-square-kilometer area that includes the hub to create a new city landmark for the exhibition economy, Ye said. Hotels and cultural and recreational zones will be built around the hub.

Three Metro lines, including Line 2 and the planned Line 20 and 23 will reach the area, said Ji Lihu, an official with the Shanghai Urban Planning and Design Research Institute, which is designing the hub.

Presently, the city has 268,000 square meters of indoor exhibition areas. Main exhibition halls include: the Shanghai New International Expo Center; Shanghai Exhibition Center; and Shanghai Everbright Convention and Exhibition Center.

Shanghai Mayor Han Zheng has said a world-class center for the exhibition industry will be set up on the Pudong side of the World Expo 2010 site. That site includes the Theme Pavilion, designed to be a permanent exhibition hall with an area of 70,000 square meters.

However, these are deemed insufficient for the city's booming exhibition industry.

Shanghai can host about 8 million square meters of exhibitions every year but the demand has been more than 10 million. This is expected to reach 15 million by 2015.

"Exhibitions are crucial to trade, but the capability of the city is not fully realized due to limited exhibition areas," Sha Hailin, deputy secretary-general of Shanghai Municipal Government has said.

The Shanghai Expo Group and the China Foreign Trade Center have agreed to set up a joint venture as the major investor in the hub.


----------



## 81jun

The Shanghai skyline looks simply amazing .


----------



## onthebund

hdsghvoizp said:


> renders for SUHE creek
> There probably appears another 300+ in this project


Oh babe, this is exactly what I'm hoping for!!!! I hope that project will eventually turn out to be like that !!!!


----------



## kiligoland

hdsghvoizp said:


> renders for SUHE creek
> There probably appears another 300+ in this project


WOW:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## ivanking




----------



## ivanking

Is 'Unnamed (Jing'an Tower?)' 'Dazhongli'?It is u/c i think.


----------



## hkskyline

*SPC plans a greener future for Shanghai*
Shanghai Daily
By Cai Wenjun | 2011-1-28 

CARBON dioxide emissions in Shanghai are more than double the national average per person and the emissions per unit of gross domestic product are also higher than cities such as Beijing and Guangzhou, Shanghai People's Congress officials revealed yesterday.

The congress, the legislative body, has completed a report on the challenges ahead and suggestions for Shanghai's low carbon development during the 12th Five-Year Plan which starts this year, calling for effective measures to enhance energy efficiency and clean energy use.

Shanghai generates about 200 million tons of carbon dioxide a year. That's about 11 tons per head of the population, while the national level is about 5 tons per person, according to data in 2008, the latest available. About 1.7 tons of carbon dioxide were emitted for every 10,000 yuan (US$1,520) GDP.

"The high carbon dioxide emissions are mainly because of the city's large energy consumption, the leading role that heavy industry, such as steel and chemical plants, play in the city's economy, and the rapid increase of energy consumption in the construction and public transit sectors," said Zhang Zaiyang, an SPC official.

Compared to other large cities in China, Shanghai has a higher proportion of steel and chemical plants in its economy, and these high-carbon businesses will remain the pillar industries in the city for the foreseeable future.

Buildings consume nearly 20 percent of local energy. Public transport consumes 24 percent.

The report suggests that the government improve the efficiency of coal use and reduce carbon dioxide emissions by setting a quota for energy consumption, especially coal, for factories, develop clean coal technology and use more clean energy such as natural gas and solar, wind and biological energy.

The report also suggests the city restructure its industries by strictly controlling the steel and chemical sector, phase out highly polluting businesses such as paper making, encourage the services industry and step up the development of industries which use energy more efficiently.

"New buildings must strictly follow an energy-saving rule and public buildings must take a leading role," Zhang said. "A better public transport network and private vehicle controlling measures must be worked out to reduce vehicle emissions."

Officials also said they were carrying out spot checks on trash sorting in the city to promote garbage classification and reduction.

Trials of sorting trash are to be carried out in all new residential complexes and 10 percent of existing complexes in Shanghai and promoted throughout the city over the next two years.


----------



## hdsghvoizp

ivanking said:


> Is 'Unnamed (Jing'an Tower?)' 'Dazhongli'?It is u/c i think.


It is exactly two projects


----------



## hkskyline

*'Green lung' and parks to transform polluted industrial area*
Shanghai Daily
By Yang Jian | 2011-1-31 | 

A HIGHLY polluted industrial area in Baoshan District is to be transformed into an ecological zone with parks and a "green lung," officials said.

The city's urban planning authorities said the development plan of the Qilian area in southwest Baoshan will have a key impact on the environment of downtown area. Currently, the densely populated area contains many old factories and truck parking lots.

The Shanghai Planning and Land Resources Bureau defined the area as "ecologically-sensitive," along with another eight zones, mostly around downtown area.

A total of 2.52 square kilometers of green land will open to the public within five years in the 6.29-square-kilometer Qilian area between the Shanghai-Jiading Expressway and Fengxiang Road, an urban planning official surnamed Chen with Dachang Town - that includes most of the area - said yesterday.

This will include a 500-meter-wide forest belt along the expressway as a "green lung" of the city, he said. Parks will be built along the Matang and Nanbang rivers. Some factories are already being shut down.

Some 80,000 people live in the area, including students of Shanghai University, at the northeast of the area.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=462915&type=Metro


----------



## hkskyline

*Forget subsidence, the real cracks in Shanghai's Bund lie behind its veneer*
5 February 2011
SCMP

Shanghai's Bund is sinking. Of itself, this is hardly news. The city's most famous street has been slowly settling into its foundations since the row of colonial architecture was first built. Shanghai sits, after all, on a plain of ancient river sludge with the consistency of cold porridge.

In recent weeks, however, the issue has been in focus following local newspaper reports about major cracks appearing on three "historic buildings" on the Bund, the structures in need of emergency repairs due to subsidence.

At first, the headlines appeared alarming, and threw up images of the city's most recognisable landmark crumbling and being swallowed up by the sludge.

Last March, the city completed a massive three-year renovation of the riverfront, including a major expansion of the pedestrian promenade and a 3.3-kilometre double-deck road tunnel running underneath the length of the street.

Engineers working on the tunnel project spoke about the technical difficulties involved in digging under a stretch of old and in some cases unstable buildings on a soil structure prone to subsidence even when left undisturbed.

Rotting wooden foundation piles were known to extend beneath the buildings, but to unknown depths. Disturbing these, the worry was, could bring the entire house of cards down. It was quite a gamble to take with the city's most marketable tourist attraction.

Talk of Bund buildings cracking up so soon after the project's completion was ominous to say the least. In fact, the three endangered buildings are not part of the iconic strip that features on postcards and promotional materials. Instead, they sit further to the south, bordering a huge swathe of ground flattened as part of the city's seemingly endless urban redevelopment drive.

The largest of the three "historic" structures is an office building that dates back to the 1920s. Externally, it may look immaculate, but cracks big enough to slide a hand into have opened in its basement parking lot.

The other two buildings, hidden in alleys behind the main road, are even older, red-brick apartment blocks. Residents, many of whom had lived there for decades, have been moved out while a two-year effort gets under way to stop the structures falling apart.

The contrast couldn't be more stark between the tumbledown look of these old apartments - grimy, dishevelled rabbit warrens crammed full with generations of possessions and detritus - and the chic fashion stores and stylish restaurants a stone's throw away. But it perfectly embodies the myth that is the Bund, and by extension Shanghai itself.

Tourists and new arrivals to the city naturally assume the Bund to be the cultural and social hub of Shanghai. Majestic colonial stone pillars stand next to chic art deco masterpieces all overlooking the bustling Huangpu River and the towering skyscrapers of Pudong's financial zone - what's not to love?

The buildings are certainly grand, and in recent years renovation projects have breathed new life into the once-forgotten structures. If so inclined, one can buy a watch for the price of a small apartment, savour a dinner at the cost of an average mortgage payment or perhaps just sip on a supremely pricey cocktail.

The only problem is that no one really bothers. What should be one of the city's most vibrant nightspots barely features on locals' radar.

The municipal government when announcing the Bund's facelift last year proudly boasted it would be "as charming as the Champs Elysees in Paris" once finished. It is debatable whether the author of that statement had ever visited the French capital, but despite rows of white and purple ornamental cabbages, the new-look Bund has little in the way of joie de vivre. There is a strange empty, unreal feel to the place - even when the waterfront promenade is swimming with summer tourists. Step away from the imposing facade and the picture is even more surreal.

Barely half a block behind the Bund, there is little evidence of the city's supposedly booming economy. Instantly, the designer labels are replaced by tawdry knick-knacks and garish bargain-basement clothes on show in tiny, grimy shops interspersed with a handful of cheap eateries and the odd boarded-up unit. It's like being trapped in the land that economics forgot - nothing looks to have been renovated or repaired in decades.


----------



## onthebund

First direct flight to Hawaii takes off 

Source: Global Times [10:58 February 01 2011] Comments

The first ever direct flight between the Chinese mainland and Hawaii took 260 passengers from Pudong International Airport to Honolulu on Sunday.

The flight, operated by China Eastern Airlines from Pudong International Airport to Honolulu, is also scheduled for February 4 and February 10.

Passengers flying to Honolulu from the Chinese mainland previously had to transfer at Tokyo.


----------



## onthebund

Hydroelectricity line connection starts 

Source: Global Times [09:15 January 31 2011] Comments 

Work has begun on connecting the 500-kilovolt hydroelectricity transmission line linking Liantang in Qingpu district and Sijing in Songjiang district to the power grid, as part of the city's efforts to make electricity consumption greener.

More hydropower will be transmitted to Shanghai in an effort to satiate the city's huge appetite for power. By 2015, 30 percent of the electricity used by the city will be from water or wind power.

A clean energy transmission line from Xiangjiaba in Yunnan Province to Shanghai was put into operation in the middle of last year.


----------



## onthebund

Overseas banks urged to boost localization 

Source: Global Times [08:51 January 31 2011] Comments 

By Zhu Jialei

The Shanghai office of the China Banking Regulatory Commission (CBRC) has urged overseas banks in the city to produce more localized products and introduce more local talent into their management teams in 2011 at its recent annual meeting with the heads of overseas banks.

"This year will still be tough for overseas banks in Shanghai, since economic recovery in Western countries will be stiff," said Yan Qingmin, director of CBRC's Shanghai office. "The appreciation of the renminbi, domestic inflation and interest rates rise make the situation even more complicated."

As the local government is encouraging State-owned enterprises in Shanghai to restructure and make IPOs, more funds will be injected into the city's capital market in 2011. "This will provide challenges as well as opportunities to overseas banks in terms of credit and loans," Yan said.

He added that overseas banks should recruit more local talent in a bid to improve their decision-making processes and adapt themselves to the local market.

Meanwhile, overseas banks should improve risk management with regards to liquidity, non-performing loans and credit-to-loan ratios, the office also said.

As of the end of 2010, assets of overseas banks in Shanghai totaled 1.27 trillion yuan ($193 billion), up 31 percent year-on-year; deposits reached 864 billion yuan ($131 billion), up 42 percent; while loans reached 648 billion yuan ($98 billion), up 28 percent.

Currently, there are 21 locally-registered overseas banks, 77 branches and 89 representative offices in Shanghai.

In 2010, total assets, deposits and loans of overseas banks in Shanghai accounted for 12 percent, 9 percent and 13 percent respectively of market share in the city.


----------



## onthebund

From Shanghaidaily.com

Locals accuse property tycoon of demolishing part of church

By Liang Yiwen | 2011-2-11 


A PROPERTY tycoon has been "cursed" by angry web users for demolishing part of a historic downtown church - although it transpires that the actual demolition took place before he had even bought the site. 

Pan Shiyi, a Chinese real estate developer, unleashed the wrath of Internet users when he published a picture of cranes and temporary structures by All Saints Church on Fuxing Road M. on his microblog on Wednesday. 

The piece had been reposted more than 1,000 times by late yesterday, with hundreds of web users accusing Pan of destroying historical buildings. 

Some web users even went as far as to curse Pan, saying he would "go to hell" for destroying part of the church. 

Other web users said they were saddened to see the buildings demolished. "I felt heartache," said Li Lian, a nearby resident. "It's like seeing people being killed."

Li said she used to pass the area every day and enjoy the view, but now she has to take a different route as she was saddened by what she saw.

She uploaded pictures of the area in the past and expressed regretful sentiments, which were echoed by many Shanghai residents who have lived in the area for decades.

Nearby residents said that the stone-gate buildings had been in good condition.

In response, Pan said that his firm bought the project from another developer last November, which means he should not be held responsible for the demolition.

Public records show that the demolition started on the 20,084-square-meter block - surrounded by Fuxing Road M., Danshui Road, Hefei Road and Madang Road - in 2004. 

The area was first designated to be made into a residential complex but was turned into a commercial compound later in 2005.

City cultural relics protection officials said that the church is a historical building on the protection list, while the stone-gated shikumen houses were not. 

Shikumen houses combine Western and Chinese elements and first appeared in Shanghai in the 1860s.

Church officials claimed that only the main hall is on the protected list, while affiliated buildings are not. 

A two-story office -building in the church compound has been removed to make more room for the -commercial project. The developer has promised to build a new office building closer to the church, a church worker said. 

Wang Anshi, an architectural historian, said: "The plot is in the Hengshan Road, Fuxing Road historical and cultural preservation zone and the whole flavor should be maintained." 

He said that the deal was made in 2004 when the city was less conscious of protecting historical zones.

Wang said the city government must keep its promise to maintain old buildings and urged the developer to coordinate the appearance of new buildings with existing structures. 

The church was built in 1925 under the supervision of a missionary from the American Saints Association.


----------



## onthebund

New construction plans for Shanghai 

Source: Global Times [09:29 February 11 2011] Comments 

Shanghai will embark on 84 construction projects in 2011, with an investment amount of around 100 billion yuan ($15.19 billion), according to the Shanghai Urban Construction and Communications Commission Thursday.

The projects will consist of three main endeavors: continuing the development of the World Expo area along the Huangpu River; stepping up construction of supporting facilities in the Hongqiao Development Zone; and increasing urban infrastructure programs in satellite towns in the city's suburban area. 

A total of 11.50 million square meters of low-income housing is expected to begin construction in 2011.


----------



## hkskyline

onthebund said:


> From Shanghaidaily.com
> 
> Locals accuse property tycoon of demolishing part of church
> 
> By Liang Yiwen | 2011-2-11


Here's a photo from the newspaper :


----------



## onthebund

I feel heartache about that photo...


----------



## onthebund

From Shanghaidaily.com

155 homes of famous at risk

By Zha Minjie | 2011-2-14 

THE historically important homes of more than 155 famous residents from Shanghai's past are afforded no protection, a survey by a top city advisory body has discovered.

Former occupants include famous politicians, entrepreneurs, academics, artists and writers who lived in the city, mainly in the 19th and 20th centuries.

Lax regulations and lack of money affect the maintenance of numerous historic buildings, said the report.

"Many old residences deserve protection which they do not enjoy now," said survey leader Zhu Minyan, a deputy director with the culture and history committee of the Shanghai Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference.

The survey, which began in 2009 and covers the city's 11 districts and one county, catalogued 354 former residences of famous people. Some 199 are on the protected list, but the remaining 155 are not.

"Leaving these structures to fall into disrepair or even be demolished is a huge loss," said Zhu.

The report records the case of the downtown Huangpu District home of Lu Bohong, a famous entrepreneur the in early 1900s. It combines the traditional structure of Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) with western style. But the building is in a poor state of repair with windows broken and paintwork faded.

It also notes that the former home of Fu Lei, a translator famous for introducing the work of French author Balzac to China, has been partly destroyed. 

Some 14 of its 31 rooms have been demolished by locals in the Pudong New Area.

The committee members have called for extra funding and protection standards to be formalized.

However, Yu Sijia, chief engineer with city house management authority, said the definition on celebrity residences "may cause problems."

In its history, Shanghai has seen many famous people coming and going.

"Which homes deserve protection and which do not is contentious," said Yu.

Yu added that research work is being undertaken to find more buildings that qualify for protection.


----------



## onthebund

From Shanghaidaily.com

Railway shelter opens for late-night arrivals

By Zha Minjie | 2011-2-14 

AN underground garage at Shanghai Railway Station has been opened to provide shelter for rail passengers arriving late at night when the Metro is closed.

This initiative by city traffic authorities follows complaints that thousands of late-night passengers have to hang around for hours until the subway starts running. 

The garage, at the south square of the railway station and close to Metro Line 1, is open to passengers from 1am to 5am, officials said.

People using the facility will be guided to the subway shortly before Line 1 opens at 5am, the city Metro operator said.

Many people are currently returning to the city after the Spring Festival holiday.

Ding Guiru, a 49-year-old Anhui Province native, told a local evening newspaper that "she could not afford the taxi fares" and the only way she knew to go to suburban Songjiang District is by the subway. 

At times, more than 5,000 passengers are waiting outside the station, playing cards or dozing on their luggage or a companion's shoulder. 

Workers unfamiliar with city traffic and unwilling or unable to afford cabs or motels, endure the cold and catch the subway the next day. 

For others, Shanghai is a transit stop. Hao Panlin, a Sichuan native, said he would crouch in an underground passage at Shanghai South Railway Station, another downtown transport hub, overnight before catching an early bus to neighboring Jiangsu Province.

Officials at Shanghai South Railway Station said they would arrange for passengers to stay on parked trains.

Metro officials said they would add early services to handle huge passenger numbers. 

At peak times, more than 7,300 passengers enter the Line 1 station between 5am to 7am.

The city Metro network, with 11 lines, handled 22.5 million passengers during the seven-day holiday.

Meanwhile, traffic authorities suggest late-night passengers could also catch night buses.


----------



## onthebund

From Shanghaidaily.com

1m yuan to lure professionals home

By Victoria Fei | 2011-2-14 |

OVERSEAS Chinese professionals returning to Yangpu District to start a business could receive an initial fund of 1 million yuan (US$151,682), officials said yesterday.

Potential projects will be assessed by the district's innovation and enterprising base. According to Chai Yaoxun, deputy director of Yangpu District, each approved start-up project will also receive free office space.

In a bid to encourage overseas Chinese professionals to start businesses in Yangpu District, a web-based meeting was held yesterday. A series of policies were unveiled by government officials to more than 120 professionals and scholars from the Chinese Scholars Association - Southern California.

Start-up projects will be granted a maximum credit guarantee loan of 2 million yuan over two years.

Speaking on behalf of returned overseas professionals who have benefited from Yangpu's policies, Li Ying, vice president of EMC China, said adapting was easy.

"Many worry whether they can get used to life in Shanghai after years overseas. Yangpu government supported us and enabled us to concentrate on our work."

By the end of 2009, the Chinese American population stood at 3.64 million, accounting for 1.2 percent of the total population. 

More than half live in California and New York states.


----------



## onthebund

from Shanghaidaily.com

City's vision to become tourism hub

By Lu Feiran | 2011-2-17 


Flickr 上 amemia 的 thth


SHANGHAI has pledged to build itself into an international tourism city over the next five years by developing more tourism attractions, providing incentives for inbound travelers and giving financial support to encourage locals to travel out of the city, said the Shanghai -government yesterday.

The city is planning to develop wide-ranging tourist attractions to meet the needs and wants of people from different cultural backgrounds and spending brackets.

Downtown districts will create international shopping centers, Meetings, Incentives, Conferences and Exhibitions (MICE) destinations and sightseeing centers. Fashion and tradition will combine to display Shanghai's special regional culture to tourists, officials said.

In the suburbs, ecological tours, industrial tours, theme parks and beach resorts will be among the top attractions. Water travel packages will also be developed on the Huangpu River and Suzhou Creek, including night skyline trips, cruise ship tours and water sports.

"Disneyland (theme park) and the second phase of Happy Valley will be the two important construction projects in the next few years," said Vice Mayor Zhao Wen. 

Meanwhile, new policies will be studied to support the tourism market's development in the city within the next five years. 

The city government will continue to work on a feasibility study on tax rebates for overseas tourists. Tax rebates were piloted in the Pudong New Area in 2005, but the State Council didn't give permanent approval for the policy.

Local tourism authorities, however, believe that tax rebates are essential for attracting more inbound tourists who wish to shop in the city, officials said, adding that they will continue to investigate the issue.

The incentives for local tourists will include installment payments on outbound travel. Travel agencies said the idea first surfaced around 2002. At present, some banks are already providing such a service, where people can pay on a monthly basis if they buy an outbound travel package. However, the service is not widely promoted or known among people in the city.

Therefore, the city will encourage cooperation between travel agencies and banks, promoting more installment payment packages for people who cannot afford to pay large sums in one go for the costs of packages.

Banks will also be encouraged to provide credit cards and traveler's checks, especially for tourists coming to Shanghai, officials said.


----------



## onthebund

from Shanghaidaily.com

Plans to improve riverside facilities

Flickr 上 amemia 的 kuuui


----------



## hkskyline

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=464319&type=Metro

*Land administrator guilty of 10.4m yuan in bribes *
Created: 2011-2-21 15:35:48 

Tao Xiaoxing, a former Shanghai official in charge of land-use approvals, pleaded guilty to taking 10.45 million yuan (US$1.59 million) in bribes at a court hearing this morning.

The bribes included 3.29 million yuan, US$30,000 and HK$500,000 (US$64,200) in cash and a shop premises valued at 6.38 million yuan, the Shanghai No. 2 Intermediate People's Court heard.

Prosecutors charged that Tao, 60, former deputy director of the Shanghai Housing, Land and Resources Bureau, took advantage of his position to speed up approvals of land-use applications submitted by seven real estate developers over the past decade.

Tao gave up self-defense at the hearing and didn't hire a lawyer. He said he had confessed all his crimes and asked for leniency from the court.

He told the prosecutors earlier that he used to take comfort in the thought that it was okay to accept gifts from the developers as long as they qualified for his approval.

The prosecutors pointed out that these developers had won profits of up to hundreds of millions of yuan because of Tao's care and speedy approval.

A middle-aged woman lost control of herself as soon as Tao was escorted into the court. Unable to control her sobs, the woman was asked to leave the courtroom before the hearing started.

The court didn't hand down the verdict after the hearing.


----------



## kix111

What are they doing on this plot? This is on Huamu Road pudong, between Century Park and Century Avenue.

Photo by Mori


----------



## Munwon

I think it is the project on post 1495


----------



## hdsghvoizp

IT'S ANOTHER ONE CALLED 塘东总部基地 beside post 1495








construction post in the chinese skyscrapers website
http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=51893&extra=page=1


----------



## z0rg

How tall? This one looks very promising!


----------



## Munwon

It looks like it could break the 200 meter mark.


----------



## hdsghvoizp

z0rg said:


> How tall? This one looks very promising!


196+130+130+80+80


----------



## hdsghvoizp

ANOTHER SUPERTALL PROJECT
DESIGNED BY HMA http://www.hmadesign.com/HMA.html

DETAILED INFORMATION(IN CHINESE)：http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=51529

QUOTE
位于中山万博广场北面的上钢十厂地块（71街坊地块）也已启动，地块总规划面积20多公顷，其功能定位是以文化产业为基础的新型高端商业商务区，其中凯旋路沿线的规划以商业办公为主，中山万博广场东南面地块将建成一个由高档写字楼、商场、高级公寓组成的商业综合体。在不久的将来，这里将成为一个新的商务商业聚集地。


----------



## oliver999

hdsghvoizp said:


> 196+130+130+80+80


4 metershno:


----------



## hkskyline

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=464832&type=Metro

*Radiation watchdog warns of threats*
Created: 2011-2-26 2:00:20

RADIATION safeguards in Shanghai face growing challenges as nuclear power stations spring up around the city and increasing urbanization sees residents living closer to laboratories using radioactive materials, officials said yesterday.

In response, the city government will expand monitoring facilities and hire more inspectors, said Su Guodong, general engineer with the Shanghai Environmental Protection Bureau.

Su recounted how on May 28 last year, at the Shanghai World Expo site, two peacock stone carvings - exhibits from the Democratic Republic of Congo - were found to contain dangerous level of radioactive substances. They were immediately removed by the watchdog and placed in a safe storage facility.

Despite the timely response in that case, the city faces shortages of workers and facilities to deal with radiation threats, said the bureau.

There are nine nuclear power stations currently being build in provinces near Shanghai, including Jiangsu and Zhejiang provinces. Jiangxi, Hunan and Hubei provinces are also planning to launch similar projects.

"In the light of so many nuclear power projects around the city, it's vital for Shanghai to increase its local radiation inspection and risk alert abilities," Su said.

An increase in residential areas near labs using radioactive technology has brought other concerns, warned Su. "Growing urbanization has seen new houses built close to existing radioactive labs downtown, posing a major threat," he said.

There are now nine operations in Shanghai which use the first-degree radioactive isotopes - the most risky group of radiation substances.

The watchdog said the risk is particularly high in Zhabei and Putuo districts, as housing is located close by. Other operations using these radioactive substances are located in Xuhui, Yangpu, Minhang, Jiading and Qingpu districts.

Booming industry is also increasing pressure on inspectors. More than 4,000 companies and factories in Shanghai create dangerous solid waste on a daily basis.

Over a year, they produce 500,000 tons of dangerous waste, including radioactive materials.

The city has more than 1,300 scientific and commercial labs using radioactive materials, and the number is estimated to rise to 2,000 within five years.

Authorities should ensure effective monitoring, not only of the processing stage, but also of how waste substances are treated and disposed of, local scientists urged.

However, the watchdog admitted that these inspections are not rigorous enough, mainly due to staff shortages.

"It's likely that a small percentage of the city's daily dangerous solid waste can still be secretly disposed of without professional treatment," Su said.

The watchdog has also discovered that the transport of such dangerous waste is sometimes handled by unlicensed carriers who offer lower fees.

However, it aims to ensure that companies only use regulated carriers.

The bureau also said that more automatic radiation detectors will be installed across the city.


----------



## Munwon

hdsghvoizp said:


> 196+130+130+80+80


Your a wealth of knowledge!!! Can you post more projects that are under construction in Shanghai that we don't know about? Any ideas on what is being built next to World Plaza on Century Blvd. ?


----------



## philip

hdsghvoizp said:


> IT'S ANOTHER ONE CALLED 塘东总部基地 beside post 1495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction post in the chinese skyscrapers website
> http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=51893&extra=page=1




The design is rather bland.


----------



## hdsghvoizp

Munwon said:


> Your a wealth of knowledge!!! Can you post more projects that are under construction in Shanghai that we don't know about? Any ideas on what is being built next to World Plaza on Century Blvd. ?


I'm flattered.
d~ I am just familiar with shanghai's projects, while zorg unbelivably almost can find all the projects in China!


----------



## Herzarsen

*Shanghai Jumeirah Hotel now open*
Jumeirah Group kicks off its expansion into Asia with its first property on the continent in Shanghai
By Jessica Beaton 6 April, 2011









Shaped like a ritual Yu Cong, the square exterior of the Jumeirah Himalayas 

Hotel represents Earth, while the inner circle portrays Heaven. A 14-story cylindrical atrium depicts a passageway between the two.
Dubai-based Jumeirah Group welcomed guests at its new hotel in Pudong last week, giving onlookers an idea of what the company’s expansion into the rest of Asia might look like.
Located opposite the Shanghai New International Expo Centre, Jumeirah Himalayas Hotel is part of the landmark Himalayas Center, owned by Zendai Group. The Himalayas Center is one of Shanghai’s new arts and cultural hubs.

A massive project in its own right, the center was designed by architect Arata Isozaki -- who also created the 1992 Barcelona Olympic Stadium and the Los Angeles Museum of Contemporary Art -- and is home to the 1,100-seat Daguan Theater, Himalayas Art Museum, a luxury brand mall and a massive outdoor space for events.










A peek into Shanghai Jumeirah Hotel's Grand Deluxe Suite.
The 401-room hotel is an integral part of the Himalayas Center complex, and although only recently opened, it is already fully booked for Shanghai’s upcoming Auto Trade Show taking place across the street.
Prices start at RMB 3,000 for the Shanghai hotel's least deluxe room (calling it basic doesn’t quite seem to fit), and the 62 suites run up to RMB 80,000 a night, according to reports in Urbanatomy.

Although well located for arts and trade shows, there’s little to get excited about in the way of dining options according to Smart Shanghai, with a simple lobby dining area, an all-day dining outlet called Arte Cafe and Lounge, a sushi/teppayaki venue and “Shangh-Hai,” a Chinese restaurant serving Yangtze Delta cuisine on the sixth floor.

Knowing most Shanghai hotels, we’ll bet brunch at a minimum of one of the outlets and high tea will also follow.

Other hotel groups also see Shanghai as the key to brand expansion into China. The Waldorf Astoria recently opened its Huangpu-facing property, as did InterContinental Hotels Group (IHG), launching its first upscale boutique brand in Asia in Shanghai, Indigo, in late 2010.

Read more: Shanghai Jumeirah Hotel now open | CNNGo.com http://www.cnngo.com/shanghai/visit/shanghai-jumeirah-hotel-now-open-432426#ixzz1Ir7Yu6tB


----------



## hkskyline

^ Ah .. so this one is near the maglev station?


----------



## kix111

^^Yup, also right next to Century Park. I thought it was called Himalaya center @[email protected]


----------



## onthebund

from shanghaidaily.com

Disneyland plan unveiled 2011-3-9 |










Glimpse of Disney plans
2011-3-3 |


----------



## onthebund

from www.shanghaidaily.com

Ferries to return to Huangpu River in 2 months
By Dong Zhen | 2011-4-14 

IN about two months, the first shuttle ferries designed for commuters will appear on the downtown section of the Huangpu River, city officials said today.

Among the routes planned, Lujiazui -- the city's financial and trade zone in Pudong -- will have ferry crossings to Yangpu and Hongkou districts, said Sun Jianping, head of the city's transportation bureau.

It's the latest effort by the city planner to relieve the pressure of Shanghai's congested roads and Metro lines by utilizing its many waterways.

Instead of jostling for room in an overloaded subway train or getting stuck on a crawling road, commuters from Yangpu District, for example, can get to office or home in only 20 minutes by taking a ferry across the Huangpu River, a shortcut compared with land routes.


----------



## giallo

I saw the Jumierah hotel the other day. Looks good, but I think the Kerry office/hotel complex across the street is way better. The brewery pub aptly called 'Brew' and the market/restaurant Cook in the Kerry Hotel are awesome. Never seen the concept done so well in China.

Question for everyone here:

I was driving past the Gubei skyline the other day and noticed that the long proposed site for the supertall there is well underway. I think there are four cranes erected on the plot. Is the supertall going ahead or has it been reduced?


----------



## Munwon

giallo said:


> I saw the Jumierah hotel the other day. Looks good, but I think the Kerry office/hotel complex across the street is way better. The brewery pub aptly called 'Brew' and the market/restaurant Cook in the Kerry Hotel are awesome. Never seen the concept done so well in China.
> 
> Question for everyone here:
> 
> I was driving past the Gubei skyline the other day and noticed that the long proposed site for the supertall there is well underway. I think there are four cranes erected on the plot. Is the supertall going ahead or has it been reduced?


I'm sure if its 4 cranes it will be a large project. Some pictures would be insightful.


----------



## giallo

^Seeing as I've seen no updates about this project, I'll make it my mission to go out there in the next few days and snap some photos. There are a couple other biggish-looking projects in various states of construction in the Gubei CBD that I'll shoot as well.


----------



## djm160190

I didn't even know there were plans for a Gubei supertall. It would be exciting to have 3 supertalls u/c in Shanghai!


----------



## Munwon

giallo said:


> ^Seeing as I've seen no updates about this project, I'll make it my mission to go out there in the next few days and snap some photos. There are a couple other biggish-looking projects in various states of construction in the Gubei CBD that I'll shoot as well.


Yeah check it out I'm always more interested in smaller projects in Shanghai. I mean Shanghai Tower is great but the smaller projects make the city what it is.


----------



## hkskyline

onthebund said:


> from www.shanghaidaily.com
> 
> Ferries to return to Huangpu River in 2 months
> By Dong Zhen | 2011-4-14
> 
> IN about two months, the first shuttle ferries designed for commuters will appear on the downtown section of the Huangpu River, city officials said today.
> 
> Among the routes planned, Lujiazui -- the city's financial and trade zone in Pudong -- will have ferry crossings to Yangpu and Hongkou districts, said Sun Jianping, head of the city's transportation bureau.
> 
> It's the latest effort by the city planner to relieve the pressure of Shanghai's congested roads and Metro lines by utilizing its many waterways.
> 
> Instead of jostling for room in an overloaded subway train or getting stuck on a crawling road, commuters from Yangpu District, for example, can get to office or home in only 20 minutes by taking a ferry across the Huangpu River, a shortcut compared with land routes.


Isn't there a ferry from the Bund to Pudong now? How many routes are there now and how many more will there be in the future?


----------



## onthebund

hkskyline said:


> How many routes are there now and how many more will there be in the future?


I'm not sure now but I'll tell you later .


----------



## onthebund

from www.shanghaidaily.com

City tops nation in reducing pollution

By Cai Wenjun and Fu Chenghao | 2011-4-16 


SHANGHAI has topped the country in reducing pollution after shutting down polluting factories, building new sewage treatment plants, enhancing monitoring and giving incentives to cut discharges.

The city successfully cut the discharge of chemical oxygen demand, a major water pollutant, by 27.7 percent and sulfur dioxide, which pollutes the air, by 30.2 percent in the past five years, the Shanghai Environmental Protection Bureau said yesterday.

The five-year reduction in COD ranked No. 1 in the country and the cut in sulfur dioxide emissions was No. 2, following Beijing. Both reductions exceeded quotas set by the national government five years ago, officials said.

With a new five-year plan starting this year, Shanghai will keep working to reduce pollution by restructuring the economy and encouraging recycling, the bureau said.

Shanghai aims to reduce energy consumption per unit of gross domestic product by 3.6 percent this year, according to the city's planning agency.

The city will work out energy use guidance for government buildings, hotels, hospitals and commercial facilities as well as for the public transport sector to help improve energy efficiency, Zhou Bo, director of the Shanghai Development and Reform Commission, said yesterday at a government working conference.

In the industrial sector, Shanghai will also continue its efforts to shut obsolete capacity this year. This includes factories owned by Sinopec Shanghai Gaoqiao Petrochemical, Sinopec Shanghai Petrochemical and Shanghai Huayi Group.

From this year, emissions of COD, sulfur dioxide, ammonia nitrogen (a water pollutant) and nitrogen oxides (an air pollutant) will be monitored to ensure targets are being met. 

Though Shanghai has made big strides in reducing pollution in the past five years, the city still faces challenges such as haze and acid rain.

According to the Shanghai Environmental Protection Bureau, air and water quality have improved in recent years.

More than 88 percent of the time the air quality has been either excellent or good in the past six years. Last year, 92.1 percent of days were recorded with either excellent or good air quality, the top two ratings in the city's five-level system.


----------



## hkskyline

_Anyone got a photo of this? _

Published on ShanghaiDaily.com (http://www.shanghaidaily.com/)
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article//Metro/2011/04/18/Overhead+corridor+taking+shape+in+Lujiazui

*Overhead corridor taking shape in Lujiazui*
Created: 2011-4-18 18:09:34
Shanghai Daily

A bi-level pedestrian overpass is under construction in the Lujiazui business district in Pudong and will open to the public in August, its constructor said today.

The main structure of the overpass was completed yesterday and installation and decoration are expected to be finished in early August.

The new overpass spans the Century Avenue and connects the circular overhead walkway near the Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai IFC Mall and the Super Brand Mall. It will be a great convenience for pedestrians when it opens.

Meanwhile, another elevated corridor is under construction to hook up with the overhead walkway. It is part of the city's plan to upgrade the core business area of Lujiazui.

Pudong government has earmarked 80 million yuan to improve Lujiazui infrastructure and set up more restaurants, cafes, convenience stores and ATM machines to make the Lujiazui area more pleasant for office workers and tourists as well.


----------



## aodili

The overhead walkway - April 13 by Alanmei


----------



## djm160190

hkskyline said:


> _Anyone got a photo of this? _
> 
> Published on ShanghaiDaily.com (http://www.shanghaidaily.com/)
> http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article//Metro/2011/04/18/Overhead+corridor+taking+shape+in+Lujiazui
> 
> *Overhead corridor taking shape in Lujiazui*
> Created: 2011-4-18 18:09:34
> Shanghai Daily
> 
> A bi-level pedestrian overpass is under construction in the Lujiazui business district in Pudong and will open to the public in August, its constructor said today.
> 
> The main structure of the overpass was completed yesterday and installation and decoration are expected to be finished in early August.
> 
> The new overpass spans the Century Avenue and connects the circular overhead walkway near the Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai IFC Mall and the Super Brand Mall. It will be a great convenience for pedestrians when it opens.
> 
> Meanwhile, another elevated corridor is under construction to hook up with the overhead walkway. It is part of the city's plan to upgrade the core business area of Lujiazui.
> 
> Pudong government has earmarked 80 million yuan to improve Lujiazui infrastructure and set up more restaurants, cafes, convenience stores and ATM machines to make the Lujiazui area more pleasant for office workers and tourists as well.


This is great news! Hopefully with more restaurants, shops and cafes Lujiazui will become a nicer place to walk around and spend time in!


----------



## hkskyline

Published on ShanghaiDaily.com (http://www.shanghaidaily.com/)
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/art...+sports+facilities+to+be+built+in+the+suburbs

*More sports facilities to be built in the suburbs*
2011-4-21 0:58:34

MORE public sports facilities will be built in Shanghai to meet growing demand, city officials said yesterday.

The Shanghai Sports Bureau said it will build 50 swimming pools in suburban areas in the next five years, some of which can be converted into basketball or tennis courts in the winter, according to the blueprint of the city's 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015).

"Local people are not very fit," said Li Yuyi, director of the Shanghai Sports Bureau.

A recent nationwide survey showed children in Shanghai ranked lower than average in terms of physical fitness. 

After children, office workers are believed to be the least physically active in the city.

About 80 percent of sports facilities in middle and primary schools have already been opened to the public. The number will rise to 85 percent by 2015, according to the city's five-year plan.

However, with summer getting closer, many residents said it's hard to find swimming pools and complained ticket prices vary greatly depending on location.

Following complaints, the bureau checked admission costs at 500 swimming pools. They found most swimming pools charge 20 yuan (US$3) to 30 yuan per hour.


----------



## onthebund

hkskyline said:


> Isn't there a ferry from the Bund to Pudong now? How many routes are there now and how many more will there be in the future?


Those new ferry routes are designed for commuters from Yangpu and Hongkou districts to Pudong. The Bund belongs to Huangpu District. There are already five ferry routes from the Bund area to Pudong .


----------



## aodili

May 8 by nhhk. The overhead walkway has now been directly connected to IFC mall. 










More details can be seen in the large version: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2296/5699827682_4972d70461_o.jpg


----------



## kix111

The bridge to IFC mall still doesnt seem to be opened for public access in the photo above.


----------



## giallo

onthebund said:


> from www.shanghaidaily.com
> 
> City tops nation in reducing pollution
> 
> By Cai Wenjun and Fu Chenghao | 2011-4-16
> 
> 
> SHANGHAI has topped the country in reducing pollution after shutting down polluting factories, building new sewage treatment plants, enhancing monitoring and giving incentives to cut discharges.
> 
> The city successfully cut the discharge of chemical oxygen demand, a major water pollutant, by 27.7 percent and sulfur dioxide, which pollutes the air, by 30.2 percent in the past five years, the Shanghai Environmental Protection Bureau said yesterday.
> 
> The five-year reduction in COD ranked No. 1 in the country and the cut in sulfur dioxide emissions was No. 2, following Beijing. Both reductions exceeded quotas set by the national government five years ago, officials said.
> 
> With a new five-year plan starting this year, Shanghai will keep working to reduce pollution by restructuring the economy and encouraging recycling, the bureau said.
> 
> Shanghai aims to reduce energy consumption per unit of gross domestic product by 3.6 percent this year, according to the city's planning agency.
> 
> The city will work out energy use guidance for government buildings, hotels, hospitals and commercial facilities as well as for the public transport sector to help improve energy efficiency, Zhou Bo, director of the Shanghai Development and Reform Commission, said yesterday at a government working conference.
> 
> In the industrial sector, Shanghai will also continue its efforts to shut obsolete capacity this year. This includes factories owned by Sinopec Shanghai Gaoqiao Petrochemical, Sinopec Shanghai Petrochemical and Shanghai Huayi Group.
> 
> From this year, emissions of COD, sulfur dioxide, ammonia nitrogen (a water pollutant) and nitrogen oxides (an air pollutant) will be monitored to ensure targets are being met.
> 
> Though Shanghai has made big strides in reducing pollution in the past five years, the city still faces challenges such as haze and acid rain.
> 
> According to the Shanghai Environmental Protection Bureau, air and water quality have improved in recent years.
> 
> More than 88 percent of the time the air quality has been either excellent or good in the past six years. Last year, 92.1 percent of days were recorded with either excellent or good air quality, the top two ratings in the city's five-level system.


88%? What a convenient number.

Lucky numbers aside, it's quite obvious to me that Shanghai's air quality has vastly improved since moving here in 2005.


----------



## aodili

Published on ShanghaiDaily.com
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/nsp/Metro/2011/05/21/Underpasses+for+Lujiazui+area/
2011-5-21

*Underpasses for Lujiazui area*

HAVING already taken to the air, planners are going underground to make the Lujiazui financial zone more pedestrian-friendly. Overhead corridors linking the zone for pedestrians will be joined by five underpasses, with work set to start at the end of this year or early next year. The subterranean links will connect the Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai World Financial Center, Shanghai Center, which is under construction, and two future shopping malls. These five underground passages will include 24,108 square meters of commercial facilities that will include stores and restaurants. In addition, another planned underpass connecting the Super Brand Mall and the Shanghai International Finance Center is currently awaiting approval.

"The Lujiazui financial zone has 150,000 white-collar workers and we need to satisfy their transport and recreation needs," said Liu Wei, an official with the Lujiazui Finance and Trade Zone Administration. Most white-collars leave Lujiazui once they finish work, crossing over to Puxi for socializing, due to limited leisure facilities in the zone. To improve facilities on offer, Lujiazui plans more restaurants, bars and shopping malls in the riverfront area.


----------



## deepblue01

wow, finally they are listening to the people. good job Shanghai. I guess the river side will make a good view, but food will be expensive for sure. Need some inland restaurants and shopping malls as well, affordable ones hopefully


----------



## kix111

..i really hope this area does not sink due to too many holes underground and too many bulidings on top.


----------



## Nordicon

Any maps for how this is going to be?


----------



## hkskyline

aodili said:


> Published on ShanghaiDaily.com
> http://www.shanghaidaily.com/nsp/Metro/2011/05/21/Underpasses+for+Lujiazui+area/
> 2011-5-21
> 
> *Underpasses for Lujiazui area*
> 
> HAVING already taken to the air, planners are going underground to make the Lujiazui financial zone more pedestrian-friendly. Overhead corridors linking the zone for pedestrians will be joined by five underpasses, with work set to start at the end of this year or early next year. The subterranean links will connect the Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai World Financial Center, Shanghai Center, which is under construction, and two future shopping malls. These five underground passages will include 24,108 square meters of commercial facilities that will include stores and restaurants. In addition, another planned underpass connecting the Super Brand Mall and the Shanghai International Finance Center is currently awaiting approval.
> 
> "The Lujiazui financial zone has 150,000 white-collar workers and we need to satisfy their transport and recreation needs," said Liu Wei, an official with the Lujiazui Finance and Trade Zone Administration. Most white-collars leave Lujiazui once they finish work, crossing over to Puxi for socializing, due to limited leisure facilities in the zone. To improve facilities on offer, Lujiazui plans more restaurants, bars and shopping malls in the riverfront area.


Why can't they have at-grade crossings? Going underground into a dark tunnel with edges where criminals can hide is a safety concern at night.


----------



## Mo Rush

In Shanghai 16-26 June.

What would you suggest I do not miss from an architecture/urban perspective?


----------



## djm160190

hkskyline said:


> Why can't they have at-grade crossings? Going underground into a dark tunnel with edges where criminals can hide is a safety concern at night.


I really don't understand your obsession with at-grade crossings? Firstly it means that cars and people mix meaning that there is an increased risk of accidents, secondly it means that people have to wait for the green light rather than just being able to walk over or under the traffic and additionally at-grade crossings hold up traffic as vehicles have to stop for crossing pedestrians. Please enlighten me to the benefits?


----------



## hkskyline

djm160190 said:


> I really don't understand your obsession with at-grade crossings? Firstly it means that cars and people mix meaning that there is an increased risk of accidents, secondly it means that people have to wait for the green light rather than just being able to walk over or under the traffic and additionally at-grade crossings hold up traffic as vehicles have to stop for crossing pedestrians. Please enlighten me to the benefits?


Cars and people can most certainly mix. Having at-grade crossings encourages street-level activity. People don't like to descend into a dark and dingy hole to cross the street. There's a safety perception at play. If they have a choice, they'd rather use an underground passageway between malls where there's more visual stimulation. So the malls would suck life out of the streets even more. 

I've been through several such holes to cross Chang'an Av. in Beijing. I would most definitely opt for an at-grade crossing and wait for the light to turn.

Excessively separating cars and people is a very North American city planning style, which we all know is a disaster. We should encourage vibrant cities just like the European-style town centre where everyone mixes together. It is possible to have traffic flow at a reasonable pace and people crossing the street as well.


----------



## djm160190

hkskyline said:


> Cars and people can most certainly mix. Having at-grade crossings encourages street-level activity. People don't like to descend into a dark and dingy hole to cross the street. There's a safety perception at play. If they have a choice, they'd rather use an underground passageway between malls where there's more visual stimulation. So the malls would suck life out of the streets even more.
> 
> I've been through several such holes to cross Chang'an Av. in Beijing. I would most definitely opt for an at-grade crossing and wait for the light to turn.
> 
> Excessively separating cars and people is a very North American city planning style, which we all know is a disaster. We should encourage vibrant cities just like the European-style town centre where everyone mixes together. It is possible to have traffic flow at a reasonable pace and people crossing the street as well.


Hmm, well I can certainly understand at-grade crossings in European cities, but the roads are generally much narrower there (usually only the width of 2 lanes in London for example) whereas the roads in Lujiazui tend to be 4-6 lanes wide with Century Avenue being even wider! Perhaps it is these wide roads which reduce street level activity rather than the over and underpasses.

I would say that from experience of living in China I prefer to go under the road as it is quicker and less stressful than crossing at-grade. When I used to live in Xujiahui I hardly ever used the at-grade crossings there but used the metro tunnels instead. Furthermore, underground tunnels don't have to be dark and dingy! And, for those worried about safety, Lujiazui has over-head walkways for them! 

Finally, perhaps with the exception of London, many UK town centres DO separate pedestrians from cars, often the high street or main shopping streets will be Pedestrian only with cars being diverted around the city centre or only being allowed in after shops close.


----------



## hkskyline

djm160190 said:


> Hmm, well I can certainly understand at-grade crossings in European cities, but the roads are generally much narrower there (usually only the width of 2 lanes in London for example) whereas the roads in Lujiazui tend to be 4-6 lanes wide with Century Avenue being even wider! Perhaps it is these wide roads which reduce street level activity rather than the over and underpasses.
> 
> I would say that from experience of living in China I prefer to go under the road as it is quicker and less stressful than crossing at-grade. When I used to live in Xujiahui I hardly ever used the at-grade crossings there but used the metro tunnels instead. Furthermore, underground tunnels don't have to be dark and dingy! And, for those worried about safety, Lujiazui has over-head walkways for them!
> 
> Finally, perhaps with the exception of London, many UK town centres DO separate pedestrians from cars, often the high street or main shopping streets will be Pedestrian only with cars being diverted around the city centre or only being allowed in after shops close.


The roads themselves are not so much the problem, but rather the buildings that front them. Notice along Century Avenue in the heart of Pudong - the stretch from SWFC to the tunnel - where buildings don't actually open up to the street. The entrances are off on the side streets, so people won't likely walk in from the main street like that. Then malls and underground passageways take the rest of the pedestrian flow. There's no reason why people should even be walking along the sidewalks, and this has little to do with the wide avenue for vehicles out there.

They key to a vibrant city like what we see in Puxi is to have stores and building entrances front right to the street. People will then use the sidewalks. I also don't think using an underground passageway is efficient. You have to go down and then up, which takes more time and energy than just crossing the street on the same grade. If the buildings don't front the street already and people need to bother with using stairs/elevators to simply cross the street, they'll just stay indoors and find some passage between malls or through the metro station to use. Hence, we see a relatively dead Lujiazui and a much more vibrant Nanjing Road/Huaxia Road.

European cities, including London, are experimenting with many pedestrianization and street-sharing schemes. These days, the urban planning innovation is to integrate, and not put up barriers. Some of these include bikes as well, as they push for more environmentally-friendly modes of transport. Notice they don't tend to use underground passages to solve their street-sharing problems, and you won't see examples of them in the City at all. People walk at street-level, and the retail structure is there to support them.

London is a good example of how a vibrant city centre should look like. Are the other British town centres good examples as well for Shanghai to follow?


----------



## kix111

Mo Rush said:


> In Shanghai 16-26 June.
> 
> What would you suggest I do not miss from an architecture/urban perspective?


Make sure you visit this beautiful Huaihai road + People's square. Lujiazui + Bund. Xintiandi.

But whatever you do, just dont miss huaihai road!


----------



## djm160190

hkskyline said:


> The roads themselves are not so much the problem, but rather the buildings that front them. Notice along Century Avenue in the heart of Pudong - the stretch from SWFC to the tunnel - where buildings don't actually open up to the street. The entrances are off on the side streets, so people won't likely walk in from the main street like that. Then malls and underground passageways take the rest of the pedestrian flow. There's no reason why people should even be walking along the sidewalks, and this has little to do with the wide avenue for vehicles out there.
> 
> They key to a vibrant city like what we see in Puxi is to have stores and building entrances front right to the street. People will then use the sidewalks. I also don't think using an underground passageway is efficient. You have to go down and then up, which takes more time and energy than just crossing the street on the same grade. If the buildings don't front the street already and people need to bother with using stairs/elevators to simply cross the street, they'll just stay indoors and find some passage between malls or through the metro station to use. Hence, we see a relatively dead Lujiazui and a much more vibrant Nanjing Road/Huaxia Road.
> 
> European cities, including London, are experimenting with many pedestrianization and street-sharing schemes. These days, the urban planning innovation is to integrate, and not put up barriers. Some of these include bikes as well, as they push for more environmentally-friendly modes of transport. Notice they don't tend to use underground passages to solve their street-sharing problems, and you won't see examples of them in the City at all. People walk at street-level, and the retail structure is there to support them.
> 
> London is a good example of how a vibrant city centre should look like. Are the other British town centres good examples as well for Shanghai to follow?


I completely agree with you about Lujiazui needing shop fronts and buildings which open onto the street! I remember when I first went there I ate in food court outside the Pearl Tower and when I went back after the area had been 'beautified' for the Expo, all the food stalls had gone! hno:

I agree London is a good example of a vibrant city centre, although Docklands/Canary Wharf is a bit lacking in atmosphere and is similar in its role to Lujiazui. Other town centres in UK which segregate cars from people tend to be pretty busy too, for example Leeds, Manchester, Nottingham. 

Getting back to under/over passes - I personally like the idea of them and don't think they hinder street level interaction; in some cases like the circular crossing near Pearl Tower and IFC they become a tourist attraction. Like you said the reason for no vibrancy in the CBD is due to there being no shop/store fronts opening onto the streets.

Just out of interest - how do you feel about Nanjing Road East being pedestrian only? Do you think cars and people should be integrated again here?


----------



## giallo

kix111 said:


> Make sure you visit this beautiful Huaihai road + People's square. Lujiazui + Bund. Xintiandi.
> 
> But whatever you do, just dont miss huaihai road!



A big fan of Huaihai Rd., are ya? Huaihai has definitely gotten better through out the years. I actually live on it. Huaihai East Rd. to be exact. I prefer living there to Jing An.


----------



## hkskyline

djm160190 said:


> Just out of interest - how do you feel about Nanjing Road East being pedestrian only? Do you think cars and people should be integrated again here?


For very big streets, complete vehicle-pedestrian sharing won't work. Opening 1 lane for vehicles in each direction will probably cause more congestion problems although pedestrian activity would not be hindered severely. Nanjing Road East will likely be a major artery connecting People's Square with the Bund, so traffic sharing might not work. Besides, it's a huge tourist attraction, and will likely have huge crowds. I'd think a smaller side street would work better.


----------



## Mo Rush

Any particular sports venue I should see apart from the Aquatic Centre?


----------



## hdsghvoizp

SHOW IN THE GOVERNMENT OF PODONGplanning.pudong.gov.cn
http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/69592df8jw1dh96jqe0n5j.jpg
design by som
194m+100m+100m
SN-1 in LUJIAZUI AREA JUST BESIDE WORLD PLAZA


----------



## hdsghvoizp




----------



## gonard

Cool, I was wondering what would sprout from that plot. Of course I had hoped it would be like 4000 meters, but I guess this will do.:lol:


----------



## djm160190

Where abouts is that tower? (I don't know where World Plaza is) ^^


----------



## hdsghvoizp

djm160190 said:


> Where abouts is that tower? (I don't know where World Plaza is) ^^











world plaza is that black building


----------



## Munwon

Whats going on with that triangle-shaped plot a few blocks up Century Ave?


----------



## Atmosphere

^ Yeah I was wondering the same. Looks just as big as the one in the front.


----------



## syl22_00

Actually, there are two triangular plots, one on each side of Century Avenue, they are right above the (huge) metro station. A while ago there was this picture, apparently a proposal for what is called Century Metropolis:









Construction has been going on for years, but I think they just installed two cranes on the West side, so something might be starting taking shape...


----------



## Munwon

Awesome SYL22!!! I hope someone keeps an eye on this one. Regular updates are always welcomed


----------



## syl22_00

There are two cranes on each side now, but no idea on what they are doing:


----------



## Munwon

Wow!!! Thanks syl22!!! I guess you didn't happen to see a rendering on the fence. In Korea it is common for developers to post renderings of their projects. If the rendering you posted on #1671 is right,then this can easily be over 200 meters.
Edit: I see some type of rendering on the first picture you took. From what I can tell it looks tall!


----------



## syl22_00

Also found that old picture:










And this link which seems to describe what is being built, but we probably need help from people who can read Chinese better than me...

http://www.sinotunnel.org/a/xinwendongtai/2011/0428/117.html


----------



## jlb

syl22_00 said:


> Also found that old picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this link which seems to describe what is being built, but we probably need help from people who can read Chinese better than me...
> 
> http://www.sinotunnel.org/a/xinwendongtai/2011/0428/117.html


That's the one, it's called Century Metropolis, but I dunno if they made any design changes, it's been delayed for years, originally because they were diging a subway line beneath it, but that opened more than a year ago and it's been pretty slow on site since. Looks like it's started up again though, i also heard part of the development was sold to another developer.


----------



## hdsghvoizp

syl22_00 said:


> Also found that old picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this link which seems to describe what is being built, but we probably need help from people who can read Chinese better than me...
> 
> http://www.sinotunnel.org/a/xinwendongtai/2011/0428/117.html











nice updating
this is the final design
200m+100m and several below100m


----------



## Munwon

hdsghvoizp said:


> nice updating
> this is the final design
> 200m+100m and several below100m


Thank you Shanghai forumers!Lets watch this and other projects grow together!:banana:


----------



## hkskyline

*Commercial property on the up *
30 May 2011
Copyright 2011 China Daily Information Company. All Rights Reserved. 

SHANGHAI - White collar worker Chen Yan is a marketing assistant working in a high-rise building along Middle Huaihai Road, Shanghai's iconic high street.

In recent months, the 30-year-old has been finding he has had to pay increasingly large sums of money for his lunch as many nearby restaurants close down because of high rents.

"Many restaurants have closed recently amid the influx of many top luxury brands in the road," Chen said. Since last year, Louis Vuitton, Tiffany & Co, Cartier, Ermenegildo Zegna and Hermes have begun to open new branches or expand their floor space in premium sites.

"As a result, the cost of lunch has risen from 20 yuan ($3.08) to 35 yuan," said Chen, one of more than 70,000 professionals who work along the road.

However, in the eyes of some heavyweight investors, Chen's complaint sends a strong signal that Shanghai is entering a bullish market for commercial property investment.

Treasury China Trust, a business trust registered in the Republic of Singapore and Ireland's leading property company, purchased Huaihai Mall for 575 million yuan in February. The Irish property investor plans to undertake a total refurbishment and repositioning of the four-story building to double its rental revenue over five years, according to an expert close to the deal.

Huaihai Mall is currently 70 percent occupied, and the rental is somewhat below the market average, leaving substantial room for future increases. "The company successfully renovated Central Plaza, which is located in Shanghai's central business district," said Cindy Ma, manager of marketing and communications with Treasury Holdings (Shanghai) Property Management Co Ltd. After renovation, the building's market value increased 17 percent and the rental surged 25 percent on average, Ma added.

In order to better invest in China's property market, Treasury Holdings quit the Alternative Investment Market (AIM), a sub-market of the London Stock Exchange for smaller companies, and listed in Singapore in June 2010. Currently, the company has all its listed capital in China.

Treasury Holdings is not the only overseas investor in China's commercial property market to believe the next decade is ripe for exploitation after the investment boom in the residential property market over the past decade.

"The Chinese mainland is drawing more attention from foreign institutional investors. In Shanghai, there were seven transactions of commercial properties in the first quarter, totaling 4.6 billion yuan. Of them, 50.4 percent were made by domestic investors, including companies from Taiwan and Hong Kong, while foreign investors took 49.6 percent," said Jack Ye, national director of investment at Cushman & Wakefield China.

According to Ye, offices accounted for 44.5 percent of the total transactions, mixed use was 22 percent, retail was 12.5 percent and the hotel sector was 21 percent.

"These deals show foreign investors are more interested in purchasing commercial properties in China," said Regina Yang, director of research and consultancy with Knight Frank, a global property service provider.

In 2010, en bloc real estate investment reached a record $15.02 billion, up 34.6 percent compared with the year before, a Jones Lang LaSalle report said. This is in sharp contrast with the weakened property market in the United States and Europe, which are still suffering from the fallout of the global financial crisis.

The new investment wave was also triggered by the central government's tough restrictions on residential property trading, which diverted capital into the commercial property market, especially in first-tier cities.

Rather than offering commercial property just for rent, some developers are trying to diversify to increase their profits. Japanese Mori Group, the developer of China's tallest building, Shanghai World Financial Center (SWFC), sold offices separately.

"Since the completion of our building, we have received many inquiries from our clients to buy office space for their own use, and we are delighted to offer such a service," said Pan Bei, who is in charge of Mori Building China (Shanghai) media relations.

Pan told said that at the moment, five floors from the 68th to the 72nd have sold out, each priced between 82,000 yuan and 83,000 yuan per square meter (sq m). The only identified buyer so far is Tomson Group, a property developer founded in Taiwan but which manages most of its assets in Shanghai. Tomson acquired the 72nd floor of SWFC, roughly 3,221.87 sq m of gross floor area, for 267 million yuan.

Considering the total cost to build the skyscraper was 8.3 billion yuan, Mori Building only needs to sell less than half of its office floors to make ends meet, said Lu Qilin, a research director from Shanghai-based real estate agency Shanghai Deovolente Realty.

The 492-meter-high skyscraper has been plagued with a high vacancy rate since clients began to be canvassed after completion in August 2008. After readjusting its strategy, the company behind the iconic building raised the occupancy rate to above 80 percent and strengthened its capital flow as well, according to Mori Building China (Shanghai).

Andy Zhang, managing director of Cushman & Wakefield China, said despite the growing percentage of foreign investors in China's commercial property market, there are still quota restrictions on their investment scale.

"Currently, private equity and funds are the main players in investing in China's commercial properties. However, due to their special requirements for properties, there are not many qualified projects," said Zhang.

According to him, most of the foreign funds and private equities look for projects costing several hundred million US dollars with high quality management.

Even if the investors are willing to make a deal, overseas investors have to wait for a much longer approval time than local rivals. In some cases, the waiting time can extend to 10 months, Zhang added.

"It is more difficult for us to make an investment in the mainland market now," said a managing director at a leading US real estate fund, who declined to be named.

"On one hand, banks have tightened loans to the realty sector. On the other hand, the approval process of a foreign real estate investment will nearly drive everybody crazy," he said.

Currently, foreign investors are more interested in transparent markets in Shanghai and Beijing, but the rapid growth of the second-tier cities of Chengdu and Chongqing make them also premium choices, Zhang said.

Wu Tao, managing director of Wins Investment Management Co Ltd, said its fund will explore investment opportunities in the commercial sector in the near future. The company, which is totally owned by Gemdale, a leading property developer based in Shenzhen, currently manages a joint venture real estate fund with UBS and a yuan-denominated fund.

"The yield of an investment in a commercial property project largely depends on the fund's operating and management capacities," said Wu. "An annualized return of 10 to 15 percent will be quite satisfactory for a commercial property investment, compared with a 20 to 30 percent return from a residential development.

Domestic players who traditionally focus on the residential sector also sense good returns in the commercial real estate especially after the central government showed its determination to cool the residential market.

Cushman & Wakefield predicts that as the restriction continues in the residential sector, more domestic and foreign investors will pour into commercial real estate. A growing economy will bring about more opportunities for office leasing and trading, most investors believe.

During the latest fiscal year report, major Chinese developers China Vanke Co, Poly Real Estate Group Co Ltd and Gemdale Co sent clear messages that they were ready to develop commercial properties. Beijing-based SOHO China Ltd has purchased seven commercial projects in Shanghai since 2009.

However, the oversupply of commercial properties is also looming on the horizon, experts warn. "There is a saying that the bubble in commercial properties is even bigger than that in the residential market. Although I cannot confirm the saying, the lavish spending on commercial properties may pose a threat to the investors' portfolios, too," Zhang noted.

The development of commercial properties should match the pace of the economy, and it's necessary to monitor any investment risk, Yang said.


----------



## kix111

syl22_00 said:


> Actually, there are two triangular plots, one on each side of Century Avenue, they are right above the (huge) metro station. A while ago there was this picture, apparently a proposal for what is called Century Metropolis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction has been going on for years, but I think they just installed two cranes on the West side, so something might be starting taking shape...


OK i dont usually say this but this design is totally 1WTC body + 2WTC top. It actually turns out very nice ahha. From the look it must have been rejected


----------



## djm160190

^^ I much prefer the design in kix's post to the one that they're planning on building


----------



## onthebund

Shanghai needs more quality skyscrapers to upgrade its city image,imo.


----------



## Nordschleife

By jerryang


----------



## syl22_00

Lots of constructions going on in the North Bund:



















The tallest tower in the middle has changed a lot since a few years ago:


----------



## Munwon

More pictures if you can Syl22!!!


----------



## kix111

I just had a look through gaoloumi, some very exciting projects in Shanghai.

SOHO on the bund u/c:










A bit further South to the SOHO, this "Bund center"










BM tower phase 2, 3, 4 proposed on BM official website









http://www.bmholding.com.cn/business.asp?showpj=2


Lujiazui Shipyard phase 2, not sure whether this render has been posted before










Lastly whats this? On Xintiandi site, apparently this design has been floating around for quite a time now. This particular design might have been rejected but there is definitely something planned there on that site.


----------



## PeoplePower

Nice projects


----------



## onthebund

kix111 said:


> I just had a look through gaoloumi, some very exciting projects in Shanghai.


Nice photos!!! Shanghai really needs more quality projects to become a better city !


----------



## onthebund

Nordschleife said:


> By jerryang


This must be the construction site of Century Metropolis!! That area really needs a quality project! The design of the twin towers looks quite nice!


----------



## HardBall

hdsghvoizp said:


>


It always seems a bit strange to me that one side of Century Ave is very densely developed; while the other side is almost completely devoid of significant high-rises. Is there any rationale for that. Or is there simply some quirk in zoning and other technicalities?

Someone in the know, please fill me in.


----------



## HardBall

Does anyone have any detailed information about this new development in Hongkou?

http://www.irasia.com/listco/hk/sohochina/press/p110601.htm

I have visited this area of Shanghai a few times. It definitely has a distinct national as well as local flavor; seems to be a good place for a Chinese version of the broadway / cultural nexus.


----------



## Joel que

most of communal apartment seen in the picture may have to relocate to other area,to make room for rapid expansion for newer building.


----------



## HardBall

Joel que said:


> most of communal apartment seen in the picture may have to relocate to other area,to make room for rapid expansion for newer building.


Hopefully, the current situation looks really odd. Such an important street as Century should have its surrounding fully developed, rather than be lined by temporary looking low-rise apartment blocks.


----------



## Joel que

in europe and other industrial countries, most low rise housing project are located outside the city,in China,it was a reverse.
this make any form expansion of construction (or economy) impossibile.second,giving the population density of shanghai in coming decade,low rise building will prove to be wasteful (or waste of space) ,particular in prime area.


----------



## skyridgeline

~1996 :lol:


----------



## Sky_devil

The white magnolia tower is gonna be an icon of Shanghai .


----------



## hkskyline

Published on ShanghaiDaily.com (http://www.shanghaidaily.com/)
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article//Metro/2011/06/28/Old+pipes+stymie+water+quality

*Old pipes stymie water quality*
Created: 2011-6-28 1:30:58
Author:Yang Jian

EFFORTS to improve the city's water quality are being frustrated by decades-old pipes, experts and officials have said.

This comes after it was announced that from next year a water plant in Baoshan District will be able to supply water that can be drunk from the tap, using technology seen in the World Expo 2010.

But Zhu Junxiang, a spokesman for Litre, the company providing the technology to Luojing Water Plant, said the 100,000 residents receiving the new supplies have been advised not to drink the water direct from their taps as it may be contaminated en-route in rusted, scaled pipes.

The hyperfiltration membrane technology in the Luojing plant that was used in drinking fountains at the Expo is to be extended to other local plants, he said.

The city has been investing heavily to improve tap water at the source - such as the 17 billion yuan (US$2.63 billion) Qingcaosha Reservoir on the Yangtze River - and at treatment facilities.

But drinkable tap water remains a dream, mainly because of problems with rusting iron pipes, some of which are more than 20 years.

Shanghai has one of China's longest and most complicated water systems, said Gao Naiyun, director of the Environmental Science and Engineering College of Tongji University.

She said engineers have to add extra chlorine to ensure safety en route to homes, which leaves a chemical smell and makes the water unsuitable to drink from the tap.

Shanghai Vice Mayor Shen Jun has said pipelines and water tanks in local homes will be cleaned to ensure that purer water from the new reservoir does not get polluted.

The city has more than 200 million square meters of old residential houses with pipes that need renovating, said Gu Jinshan, deputy general manager of Shanghai Chengtou Corp, a major utilities company that owns most of the city's water plants.

Gu said the company had begun the work, but it will take several years to complete.

Shanghai Chengtou planned to first complete renovations for the city's rural areas before 2015, an official told Shanghai Daily yesterday.

The company launched a 45-day renovation program in the city early this year.

Engineers repaired many pipes found to have cracks of up to 11 centimeters, Gu said.

Qingcaosha Reservoir began providing water to the city last December and now provides tap water to 10 million Shanghai residents.


----------



## hkskyline

Published on ShanghaiDaily.com (http://www.shanghaidaily.com/)
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article//Metro/2011/06/30/Suburbs+to+have+seven+new+towns

*Suburbs to have seven new towns*
Created: 2011-6-30 0:26:15
Author:Yang Jian

MORE than 4.4 million residents will be encouraged to move to the suburbs in 2020 after the city government pledged to build seven new towns with full public service facilities and more job opportunities, the city's urban planner revealed yesterday.

"Shanghai's development focus has been shifted to the suburbs from downtown areas," said Hu Jun, deputy director of the Shanghai Municipal Bureau of Planning and Land Resources.

The residents, accounting for 18 percent of the city's population, will move from both downtown areas and other Yangtze River Delta cities to new towns in Jiading, Songjiang, Lingang (in the Pudong New Area), Qingpu, Nanqiao (in Fengxian District), Jinshan and Chongming, Hu said.

The plan could help to rearrange local industry and population structures, so as to improve the city's economic development as well as people's living standards. The towns would also promote the development of cities in neighboring provinces, he said.

Infrastructure and housing, especially affordable houses, are being built for the towns and complete public facilities, including hospitals, schools and sports and cultural venues, are in the works.

Opinions on the plan were divided. "I am reluctant to move to the suburbs even if I had a job there, because it will be too inconvenient," said Han Zhifei, 26, a network engineer at Daikin air conditioner company in Minhang District. He shuttles two hours every day between his home and work.

But the plan was good news to Zhang Da from Liaoning Province who rents an apartment in Jing'an District. "The rent in the downtown area accounts for most of my salary, so I would like to move to the new towns and even find a new job there."

The Songjiang and Jiading new towns will house about 2 million residents. The towns in Lingang, Qingpu and Nanqiao will attract 1.8 million people, while the Jinshan and Chongming towns will have 600,000 people.


----------



## onthebund

HardBall said:


> Does anyone have any detailed information about this new development in Hongkou?
> 
> http://www.irasia.com/listco/hk/sohochina/press/p110601.htm
> 
> I have visited this area of Shanghai a few times. It definitely has a distinct national as well as local flavor; seems to be a good place for a Chinese version of the broadway / cultural nexus.


The constructions are already under way!

from www.gaoloumi.com Photo by 天池


----------



## HardBall

onthebund said:


> The constructions are already under way!
> 
> from www.gaoloumi.com Photo by 天池
> 
> http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_110622/1106221244ad7304ba132176fd.jpg
> 
> http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_110622/11062212452699e44727d4fdd5.jpg
> 
> http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_110622/1106221247bb52706f836f2684.jpg
> 
> http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_110622/11062212510a87b59f20cff10c.jpg


Excellent news and excellent views. Anyone know any more about the development in the vicinity of Sichuan North Rd, BM Plaza, Intl Cruise Terminal?


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com Photo by 天池 

Here's another new project being built in Sichuan North Rd.


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com Photo by 天池

This is the first skyscraper of Hongkou District , which is also located in Sichuan North Rd.


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com Photo by 天池

BM Plaza


----------



## HardBall

onthebund said:


> from www.gaoloumi.com Photo by 天池
> 
> Here's another new project being built in Sichuan North Rd.






onthebund said:


> from www.gaoloumi.com Photo by 天池
> 
> This is the first skyscraper of Hongkou District , which is also located in Sichuan North Rd.






onthebund said:


> from www.gaoloumi.com Photo by 天池
> 
> BM Plaza



Thanks for the splendid views. It seems that this area is growing up to be another Xujiahui, and perhaps even more in the future. I have high hopes for this district of the city, as it is close to People's square, the bund proper, as well as right across from Lujiazui. It should be a good target for future development as well. 

And as I remember this area was pretty rich in terms of history in the 19 and 20 centuries, with ties to the US, to Russia, as well as a significant Jewish settlement. I also remember a lot of old theatres and studios. China at the moment still lacks a premier arts and theatre district; I wonder if this would be eventually developed into one.


----------



## kix111

U/C , im actually not sure where they are, i think its around the old shipyard in northern lujiazui

all credits to http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=37222&extra=page=1


----------



## kix111

Wow.. you better be kidding me this is U/C? Anyone got more info on this one?

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTg4MTUwNTIw.html


----------



## Munwon

Any photos of that residential complex showing its U/C?


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

kix111 said:


> Wow.. you better be kidding me this is U/C? Anyone got more info on this one?
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTg4MTUwNTIw.html


yeah... wow....!! NEWS = North-East-West-South!! so clever...!!


----------



## lianli

kix111 said:


> Wow.. you better be kidding me this is U/C? Anyone got more info on this one?
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTg4MTUwNTIw.html


It's a rejected design for the small plot next to the Oriental Pearl Tower.

There is a thread for this project on gaoloumi: http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=52104&extra=page=1&page=1

This is the final design (100m) (design is pretty disappointing):








by hdsghvoizp

It seems to be U/C:








by hdsghvoizp

They should make it higher than the ugly Ping'an building. :lol:


----------



## kix111

WTF is that the final plan? ARE YOU SERIOUS? HOW CAN DESIGNS LIKE THIS BE APPROVED???


----------



## Shiruba

^^ I think design is fine. It's just a minor construction on the water front. Could be good looking at night with colorful lights. I imagine something like on the Allianz Arena in Munich, Germany.


----------



## lianli

kix111 said:


> WTF is that the final plan? ARE YOU SERIOUS? HOW CAN DESIGNS LIKE THIS BE APPROVED???


On the last page of the gaoloumi thread you can see this render on the wall of the construction site.
Yeah, the design isn't a masterpiece, but i think it's a pretty poor render so that the building will look better in real.


----------



## Atmosphere

kix111 said:


> WTF is that the final plan? ARE YOU SERIOUS? HOW CAN DESIGNS LIKE THIS BE APPROVED???


Every building that blocks the view of Ping-an is a good building. :lol:


----------



## Innsertnamehere

china just loves their tower in the parks don't they? in 15 years they will learn why the U.S. hates them...


----------



## lianli

Innsertnamehere said:


> china just loves their tower in the parks don't they? in 15 years they will learn why the U.S. hates them...


And why do they hate them?


----------



## kix111

In the render it shows another building on the plot of what it seems to be a car park right now. Doesnt look good though sigh.


----------



## deepblue01

Well at least these will be shorter buildings to give shanghai some sort of layering. They aren't spectacular but they aren't exactly crap, just mediocre i guess. 

Also, is there a train station/subway that takes people to this Pudong area? This building seems very secluded from the cluster, even though its just across the street from Ping An


----------



## kix111

There is an exit for lujiazui station right under the OPT so that would be very close to it.


----------



## syl22_00

Munwon said:


> Any photos of that residential complex showing its U/C?


Not sure but I think it is:


----------



## kix111

Wow i see one of my apartments in the photo! on pudong avenue lolol


----------



## lianli

kix111 said:


> I just had a look through gaoloumi, some very exciting projects in Shanghai.
> 
> SOHO on the bund u/c:


This SOHO project seems to be already U/C or at least in prep work.
135,9m|29floors

by hdsghvoizp
























http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=107097&extra=page=1&page=2


----------



## lianli

^^
additional photo of the plot and daylight render:

by zip


----------



## Jim856796

^^Aren't building heights restricted in the Bund area or are buildings over 100 m being constructed nowadays?


----------



## djm160190

If SOHO is u/c then can we have a thread for it please? There's also another plot much much bigger than this a bit further south that has been cleared and seemed to have activity on site. I will try and get some photos!


----------



## djm160190

I just checked and there is already a thread open for SOHO:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1419468

also in the highrises section were:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1419176
and
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1419006


----------



## kix111

So many project that are unknown to me u/c in Shanghai @[email protected]


----------



## hkskyline

*Mini fire stations to mushroom in downtown Shanghai*
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/nsp/Me...ire+stations+to+mushroom+in+downtown+Shanghai
2011-7-14

SHANGHAI is planning to build small-sized fire stations in downtown areas to address the shortage of firefighting facilities, local officials said today.

Since land is scarce in downtown Shanghai, only mini fire stations can be built in narrow lanes and between high-rises.

Zhao Zixin, director of the Shanghai Fire Control Bureau, said the existing fire stations in downtown districts are not enough to safeguard the dense population, and it is almost impossible to build fire stations as large as those in suburban areas due to limited land resources.

He said there are only two fire stations in Jing'an District. That explains why it took some long for reinforcements to join local firefighters to put out the high-rise inferno that killed 58 people on November 15.

In the former Luwan District which was merged with Huangpu District last month, there was only one fire station to cover the whole district.

Zhao said the city government allocated 487 million yuan (US$75.3 million) more money this year to purchase firefighting equipment, especially those that can deal with fires in high-rises, subways and tunnels.


----------



## HardBall

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Aren't building heights restricted in the Bund area or are buildings over 100 m being constructed nowadays?


I don't think that is a part of the Bund as the city defines it. If you see that large, semi-circular road way (Renmin road, and the southern half Zhonghua road completes the circle) represents the boundary of the old pre-colonial Shanghai city walls. The bund was built north of the old city (within the circular walls), so anywhere on the river south of the northern-most point on the circle is not a part of the bund.


----------



## hkskyline

*City tightens quality control of budget housing*
2011-7-20 
Shanghai Daily

CONSTRUCTION watchdogs will intensify quality check of budget housing projects to prevent contractors from lowering quality standards to make illegal gains, Shanghai Vice Mayor Shen Jun said today.

The city plans to build another 150 million square meters of affordable housing for low-income families this year.

At the end of June, half of the projects, equal to 100,000 apartments, were under way, Shen said.

By the end of this year, about 266,000 units of budget housing will be completed and sold at government-fixed prices.

Officials said random checks on cement and concrete quality now cover 97 percent of the construction sites, compared with 86 percent last year.

In response to the recent scandal in Zhengzhou, Henan Province, where some government-financed apartment buildings had to be demolished due to poor quality, Shen said the Shanghai government will tighten quality control measures to ensure budget housing projects free from substandard materials.


----------



## idoke

*I don't understand the math*

^^

The average affordable home is about 50sqm.

266,000 * 50 = 13 million sqm.
How did they get to 150 million?

Looks like a mistake.


----------



## hkskyline

How about public areas that form part of public housing, such as corridors, common areas, gardens on the premises, etc? Oftentimes the piece of land is far bigger than the actual building itself already.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Are there any pictures of any public housing in Shanghai? I've read that many people living in crowded old houses have been relocated to houses in the suburbs, how do these buildings look like?


----------



## idoke

hkskyline said:


> How about public areas that form part of public housing, such as corridors, common areas, gardens on the premises, etc? Oftentimes the piece of land is far bigger than the actual building itself already.


Common areas such as corridors are divided into each flat. That is why when you buy a flat in China (as well as in HK), its actual size is always smaller than the formal size.

Gardens are not part of construction area.

Obviously there is a mistake in that article. It probably should have been 15 million sqm and not 150 million.


----------



## djm160190

Something is definitely happening on the plot south of SOHO on the bund. There's been quite a bit of activity on site, mainly clearing, but also some dormitories built and some machinery is on site too.

The name in Chinese as you can see is: 外滩国际金融中心 - Bund International Finance Centre


DSC02084 by DJM160190, on Flickr


DSC02085 by DJM160190, on Flickr


DSC02093 by DJM160190, on Flickr


----------



## lianli

^^
Great find!!
Those towers look like ~200m.


----------



## lianli

*CapitaMall Luwan*



> CapitaMall Luwan is strategically located in Luwan district near Xintiandi, just 5 minutes from Huai Hai Road. The development, which includes a 6-storey shopping mall and an office tower, is expected to be completed by 2015.


http://www.capitamallsasia.com/index_retailers.aspx

Scroll down to see the project. If you click on the picture, it will show a render video.


----------



## djm160190

lianli said:


> *CapitaMall Luwan*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.capitamallsasia.com/index_retailers.aspx
> 
> Scroll down to see the project. If you click on the picture, it will show a render video.


How tall do you think that is? 150m? I want to see the planned supertall at Xintiandi be built!


----------



## lianli

djm160190 said:


> How tall do you think that is? 150m? I want to see the planned supertall at Xintiandi be built!


Yeah, looks like around 150m. Xintiandi definitely needs a supertall or some 200+ towers.


----------



## hdsghvoizp

djm160190 said:


> How tall do you think that is? 150m? I want to see the planned supertall at Xintiandi be built!


about 170m


----------



## hdsghvoizp

djm160190 said:


> Something is definitely happening on the plot south of SOHO on the bund. There's been quite a bit of activity on site, mainly clearing, but also some dormitories built and some machinery is on site too.
> 
> The name in Chinese as you can see is: 外滩国际金融中心 - Bund International Finance Centre
> 
> 
> DSC02084 by DJM160190, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC02085 by DJM160190, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC02093 by DJM160190, on Flickr



wonderful pictures


----------



## hkskyline

*Quality river time coming for yachts*
Shanghai Daily
2011-7-29 

THE city plans to set aside certain times for yachts to ply the Huangpu River, a move to boost the luxury private boat business as Shanghai aspires to become a center of the industry.

Development of yacht harbors is also part of the plan, city maritime authorities said yesterday.

Maritime officials worry that the busy water traffic on the river may threaten the yachts' operations.

"Crashes are very likely to happen when the ships are squashing the limited waterways," said Chen Xiao-guang, deputy director of the Shanghai Maritime Safety Administration.

More than 1,000 vessels - from tour boats to freighters to ferries - use the Huangpu River daily in the section near the Lujiazui area of Pudong, the most popular tour route.

To reduce the danger of collisions, some large cargo vessels are expected to be turned away or transferred to other water channels during the yacht time, said Chen.

The city has only about 30 yachts, much fewer than cities like Shenzhen which has more than 1,000.

Shi Derong, chief of the city's cruise and yacht industry association, said "most of the yachts just harbor at the docks and seldom ride on the river at full speed."

"The business has not been widely accepted," said Shi, adding that locals can rent yachts.

The city government plans to build a large yacht marina in Pudong along the river with 120 berths in the first phase. The industry expects a large market in Shanghai, as well as in the country, as yachts and related equipment worth more than 1 billion yuan (US$155 million) were traded in a recent Shanghai Yacht Exhibition in April.

Shanghai will hold its first Yacht Day next February on the river, with plans to hold such days twice a month.


----------



## syl22_00

hkskyline said:


> *Quality river time coming for yachts*
> Shanghai Daily
> 2011-7-29
> 
> THE city plans to set aside certain times for yachts to ply the Huangpu River, a move to boost the luxury private boat business as Shanghai aspires to become a center of the industry.
> 
> Development of yacht harbors is also part of the plan, city maritime authorities said yesterday.
> 
> Maritime officials worry that the busy water traffic on the river may threaten the yachts' operations.
> 
> "Crashes are very likely to happen when the ships are squashing the limited waterways," said Chen Xiao-guang, deputy director of the Shanghai Maritime Safety Administration.
> 
> More than 1,000 vessels - from tour boats to freighters to ferries - use the Huangpu River daily in the section near the Lujiazui area of Pudong, the most popular tour route.
> 
> To reduce the danger of collisions, some large cargo vessels are expected to be turned away or transferred to other water channels during the yacht time, said Chen.
> 
> The city has only about 30 yachts, much fewer than cities like Shenzhen which has more than 1,000.
> 
> Shi Derong, chief of the city's cruise and yacht industry association, said "most of the yachts just harbor at the docks and seldom ride on the river at full speed."
> 
> "The business has not been widely accepted," said Shi, adding that locals can rent yachts.
> 
> The city government plans to build a large yacht marina in Pudong along the river with 120 berths in the first phase. The industry expects a large market in Shanghai, as well as in the country, as yachts and related equipment worth more than 1 billion yuan (US$155 million) were traded in a recent Shanghai Yacht Exhibition in April.
> 
> Shanghai will hold its first Yacht Day next February on the river, with plans to hold such days twice a month.


How about also setting aside certain times reserving Shanghai roads for Ferrari and Porsche owners to drive freely?!


----------



## hkskyline

*Reviled Bund plan gets review*
2011-8-2 
Shanghai Daily

SHANGHAI'S urban planning authority will reconsider the plan for a modern high-rise complex on the historic Bund after a large majority of local citizens disapproved of the design, a senior official said yesterday.

In a public survey launched by the authority, nearly 70 percent of respondents said they consider the proposed 136-meter-high SOHO twin towers too high and out of harmony with the rest of the Bund's architecture.

The green-capped Peace Hotel, the tallest among Bund buildings, is 77 meters high.

The planning body will organize an expert panel and involve the public to improve the plan, Xu Jian, director of the Shanghai Municipal Bureau of Planning and Land Resources of Huangpu District, told Shanghai Daily.

The authority accepted public opinion on the plan from July 20-25, after residents heavily criticized it in Internet postings.

Construction has begun on the underground part of the complex on Zhongshan Road E2, but officials have said people can still weigh in on how to improve the building designs.

A total of 1,945 residents took part in the survey after the artist's rendition of the building complex was released last month.

Only 12 percent of respondents completely backed the modern high-rise design.

"The Bund shall never be an experimental place for the modern buildings," a citizen surnamed Xu told the survey.

"The modern buildings will look weird along with the historic Bund buildings," another citizen said.

Opinions among experts were divided.

Zheng Shiling, director of the Institute of Architecture and Urban Space of Shanghai at Tongji University, said the buildings should be shorter and the color should be changed, but Zheng also noted that it could be difficult to make big changes on the plan because the construction has begun.

Qian Zonghao, a Bund architecture expert who supported the plan, said it would look stranger if the developer built an antique-style building.

The complex, due to be completed in 2014, features four tall office buildings and two shorter buildings for commercial use with heights ranging from 136 meters to 21.5 meters.

Local citizens dubbed the tallest tower, at 31 stories, and a nearby 16-story building the "harmonica-like buildings" that would mar the landscape of the city's iconic Bund.

The area features more than 50 buildings of various Western architectural styles such as Gothic, Renaissance and Baroque, most of which were built in the 1930s.


----------



## djm160190

The tallest building on the Bund is not the Peace Hotel at 77m but the Guanming building. The Guanming building is 130m tall and closer to the historical buildings of the Bund than SOHO!! 


Shanghai | The Bund, Guang-ming Building by lkiller123, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Illegal building rampant, city officials say*
Shanghai Daily
2011-8-2 

ILLEGAL construction is rampant in Shanghai, and there are at least 60,000 residential building units that are illegally constructed or expanded, local government officials said yesterday.

Further, the local government lacks both the manpower and legislative support to take action, they said, adding that they plan to set up a standing team including professional architectural experts to help step up supervision and crackdowns on such buildings.

Officials said they had seen a rising trend of illegal expansion by property owners in local villa complexes in recent years and that they constitute about 10 percent of the suspected illegal construction.

Most of these unauthorized buildings were difficult to distinguish because they usually resembled the style of the original buildings or were perfectly connected to them, said officials with the city's illegal-building dismantling office.

"We recently discovered that a home-owner in Tomson Golf Villa pulled down the original house completely and built up a new one," said an official with the office.

At least 85 percent of the buildings inside the complex were illegally expanded or rebuilt, officials said.

The practice often violates original architectural designs, posing safety risks. And it creates disputes such as the structures blocking walkways or sunlight for other households.

Officials said the lack of enforcement against such unauthorized construction spurs copycats among the neighbors.

They said they want to hire more professionals to step up supervision and want tougher punishments and new regulations.


----------



## djm160190

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82526054#post82526054

a new thread I just opened for a project near where I live in Hongqiao


----------



## Severiano

I really like the design for the SOHO buildings on the Bund. I could see if they were in the middle of the historic part but I think they are well south of the historic part of the bund. Seems like a great development. As far as the plot south of it, I am not a big fan.


----------



## onthebund

Divineator said:


> Hm, those blue things in the middle, are those water slides? Haha.
> 
> Honestly though, really love this project. Is it a long-term plan or something we could see starting soon?


I guess those blue things are water slides. This project is a long-term plan.


----------



## lianli

^^
Those blue things look more like the roofs of some shops.


----------



## onthebund

lianli said:


> ^^
> Those blue things look more like the roofs of some shops.


Yes.


----------



## ShangHigh

I guess the Gubei supertall shrunk to 134m/28fl. It's currently around 100m tall.

http://3w.changning.sh.cn/node2/nod...8/kszl/ClickHongqiao/userobject1ai121804.html


----------



## hkskyline

*Most public buildings violating cool-air law*
Shanghai Daily
Aug 16, 2011

SOME 63 percent of downtown buildings are being kept too cool in summer, violating an energy-saving law, a city government survey shows.

Government officials say the energy could otherwise be used to ease the power supply gap for households and other first-priority users such as hospitals and schools.

To ease the growing shortfall, which is most acute during the summer, the local government has ruled that commercial, office and other public buildings must keep their air temperature at or above 26 degrees Celsius. The estimated peak power load this summer has grown by 7 percent from a year earlier, continuing a growth trend.

The rule, enacted years ago, is now getting the attention of the city's energy-saving supervision center.

In a survey started on July 1 and completed yesterday, the monitoring watchdog paid undercover visits to 219 public buildings, such as hotels, office buildings and shopping malls, in nine downtown districts.

Officials discovered that 63 percent of the property managers were running their air conditioning lower than 26 degrees, with an average measurement of 25.5 degrees.

The watchdog said hotels performed the worst with less than 30 percent meeting the standard. Officials said some upscale hotels preferred to keep their lobbies and other public spaces cool enough to please the residents but said the practice is not worth it.

Watchdog officials said yesterday that they were now installing remote-control monitoring devices to catch future violators and would start handing out penalties. The amount of fines has not yet been specified.

Places such as hotels and high-end shopping malls will bear the focus of the upgraded monitoring attention, the watchdog said.

Not all agree with the rule.

Some property managers said that because of the structure of their buildings, they had to keep the air conditioning lower than 26 degrees to ensure all sections are cool enough.


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Construction Site of Fisherman's Wharf in East Bund Area,Yangpu District















































http://www.nitagroup.com/zh/projects.php?t=sight&id=146&nav=3


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Site Planning and Urban Design of the North and South Districts in Hongqiao CBD Core


----------



## Ewan117

^^ Whats up with these types of designs. Why are they all munted looking boxes with green tops. Its become sort of a trend all around the world and it looks absolutely hideous. Why can't China build something better?


----------



## hkskyline

*Old buildings under threat from termites*
Shanghai Daily
Aug 20, 2011

TERMITES are becoming a major threat to many of Shanghai's historic buildings, experts said yesterday.

Buildings built around the 1920s had become the main targets of the insect pests, because most of them were incorporated pine wood, an ideal food for the invaders, said an engineer and termite expert surnamed Zhou from the Xufang Greenery Co.

According to Zhou, who has been battling the insects for more than 30 years, about 60 percent of the city's historic buildings has termite problems and the situation is getting worse.

Owners of old buildings called the company every day, he said, especially during the recent hot weather and the plum rain season when the wood-eating insects would take to the air.

Door frames and walls in the former residence of Ba Jin (1904-2005), one of China's greatest writers, had been eaten through, he said. The brick-built British-style country house on Wukang Road dates from the 1920s.

Other seriously-affected buildings include the Xuhui Art Museum, a European-style villa, the former Shanghai headquarters of the Kuomintang Party on Nanchang Road and the Deke Erh Art Center on Taikang Road.

Some historic residential communities, including the 77-year-old Jing'an Villa, also have termite problems. Residents there say the insects are often seen flying around the street lamps every night during the summer.

Termites have been a deep-rooted problem in the city for many years, said Fang Yuqing, deputy secretary of a working committee of the Shanghai Property Management Association.

A major reason was the lack of professional exterminators, Fang said. Some companies only killed the insects in houses and ignored public areas where the nests were usually hidden, so the termites would soon return, he said.

Zhou said many of today's termite companies failed to reach a professional standard. "They would simply spray pesticide and take out some dead bodies of the insects to show to the customers."

Zhou said the job required special skills to be able to trace the source of the infestation, but few people could do that now.

Zhao is nearing retirement age but has no apprentices. Few people are willing to take on the job.

Fang said many residents would try to deal with the problem themselves, cutting away wood that had been affected and throwing it away.

But this only helped spread the problem, Fang said.

It usually cost 300 yuan (US$46.98) to remove a nest, or about 3,000 yuan per square meter to eliminate the problem.

Fang said the city government should launch a city-wide termite elimination campaign once a year that would more effectively control the problem.

In June, swarms of termites were reported in the city's Jing'an, Hongkou and Xuhui districts. Experts said the termites were on the move in a bid to establish new colonies.


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Shanghai Nature Museum 














































This one is already under construction. 
Photo by zip


----------



## hkskyline

Shanghai Daily
*Shanghai denies making a bid to host 2028 Olympics*
2011-8-23

Shanghai Sports Bureau denied online rumors that the city is bidding to host the 2028 Summer Olympics.

Rumors were rife on the Internet that Shanghai had earmarked several land plots to build sports venues for the Olympic Games. The venues were scattered in Baoshan and Pudong districts, Shanghai East Radio reported today.

A Sports Bureau official who spoke on condition of anonymity said it is impossible for the city to bid for the 2028 Olympics. Baoshan and Pudong district governments also said they had never heard of such thing.


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Future development of The Riverside Area of Yangpu District


----------



## hkskyline

*High-end fashion planned for cheap road*
Shanghai Daily
Aug 25, 2011

Qipu Road, a well-known market for cheap clothes, will be transformed into a creative, high-end fashion center with entertainment venues, parks and offices, plus an upgraded shopping mall for clothes, officials said yesterday.

The 1-kilometer-long road spanning Zhabei and Hongkou districts will also have wedding photo studios and hotels, while shop windows will display garments of famous domestic brands, said Sun Yu, an official with the Bureau of Planning and Land Resources.

The change to higher-tier brands comports with Zhabei government plans to turn the region into a financial center, said a planning official surnamed Wang with the Zhabei commerce commission.

A new e-commerce platform will also be established for the new market where consumers and wholesalers can buy and trade clothes online, Wang told Shanghai Daily.

The Qipu Road Garment Market - also known as "Cheap Road Market" among foreigners - includes 10 malls mostly doing wholesale business. The malls attract tens of thousands of customers on an average day, with daily numbers reaching 200,000 during holidays.

The district government hinted in May that the popular market might become "high end," despite an online survey showing that more than 70 percent of local people opposed the plan because they said "citizens just need a place like that to sell cheap products."

"The low-end face of the market had to be lifted for the urban plan to turn a 3.2-squre-kilometer area near the market into an international business district," said another official with the commission surnamed Gu.

The area along the city's Suzhou Creek is planned as an urban center for Shanghai's financial sector and international companies by 2015, the planning bureau said on its website. The bureau will publicize the plan until September 21 and received public opinions.

The creek waterfront will become an eco-friendly corridor for sightseeing and relaxation, with five parks and several yachting marinas, Sun said.

Sightseeing cruises will travel along the waterway by 2015, she added.

Old buildings, including many traditional shikumen (stone-gated) houses of Shanghai, will be renovated and be used mostly as art and cultural centers. Residents now living in the buildings will be moved out soon, Sun said.

The decades-old Sihang Warehouse on Guangfu Road alongside the creek will house a new museum and be restored, and it will also be home to creative companies and studios, Sun said.


----------



## onthebund

from http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=480826

Matchless museums

By Chen Yufei | 2011-8-26 










Yachts dock at Changfeng Yacht Exhibition Hall, formerly the Shanghai Test Paper and Reagent Factory, along the Suzhou Creek with a 70-meter-high smokestack at the backdrop. The remaining old factories and offices along the creek are being renovated and restored to house museums and exhibition sites.


----------



## onthebund

from http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=480244

2 workers killed as scaffolding collapses

By Wen Yin | 2011-8-19 










Workers look at the collapsed scaffolding at the construction site of Metro Line 16 yesterday in Pudong.


----------



## hkskyline

How did the scaffolding collapse - poor worksmanship or wind?


----------



## onthebund

hkskyline said:


> How did the scaffolding collapse - poor worksmanship or wind?


Initial investigations showed the collapse was related to a loose base on the scaffolding. Storms and heavy rain were cited as possible reasons.


----------



## onthebund

from http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=480694&type=Metro

Watchdog to tackle site safety loopholes
By Dong Zhen | 2011-8-24 |

CITY construction officials yesterday vowed to clamp down on safety loopholes, after two workers died when scaffolding collapsed last week. 

Four workers were also injured in the accident last Thursday on a construction site for a new stretch of Metro Line 11.

Shentong Group, the city's Metro operator, said initial investigations showed the collapse was related to a loose base on the scaffolding.

The government is still investigating. 

Shanghai's construction watchdog said the number of construction accidents increased substantially in the early part of this month, compared to July. 

Storms and heavy rain were cited as possible reasons.

But the higher accident rate shows "there are alarming loopholes and much room for improvement in terms of construction site safety" in Shanghai, construction officials said yesterday evening. 

They did not release the exact number of construction accidents so far this month. 

Fearing more storms, the construction commission yesterday ordered all construction site operators to check and reinforce scaffolding. 

When wind speeds reach a certain level, all construction operations must be suspended, officials said. 

Watchdogs will increase spot checks, officials said. 

The authority said the number of construction site accidents and fatalities in the first six months this year dropped by 23 and 25 percent respectively from a year earlier, without giving figures. 

After Thursday's collapse, some construction workers said they suspected days of rains had softened the scaffolding ground base.


----------



## onthebund

from http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=481049&type=Metro

Dubious honor for Nanjing Rd.
By Lu Feiran | 2011-8-28

SHANGHAI'S Nanjing Road E. and Hong Kong's Avenue of Stars were listed among the "world's 12 worst tourist traps" by cnngo.com, a travel guide website under the US-based television news network CNN.

Nanjing Road E. was No. 4 on the list. The website said the road, which bills itself as the "best shopping street in China," is in reality far from that. 

The road, whose history can be traced back 150 years, was once known as the "Number One Commercial Street in China." Most guidebooks recommend tourists check it out for its history. 

"Apart from a handful of old shops, any sense of history is largely gone," said the website. It added: "Locals are a rare sight. Ubiquitous brands that can be found on any major shopping street in Shanghai, however, are all too common."

As expected, the list provoked a rapid response by Chinese readers online. 

"Foreigners are not be able to appreciate the beauty of Nanjing Road E.," said a Shanghai woman on weibo.com. "Nanjing Road E. after sunset is like a shut-up amusement park, which is both romantic and tranquil."

Meanwhile, the Avenue of Stars, ranked No. 2. The website said it was built in 2004 and was designed with Chinese mainland tourists in mind. 

Mainland tourists here are led by flag-toting tour guides as they stumble toward the promenade's highlight, a statue of Bruce Lee in kung fu pose.

"A lack of comfortable resting areas and focus on souvenir photo booths makes the whole experience about as satisfying as a sneeze that doesn't quite come out," according to the website.

The worst tourist trap in the world, according to the website, is Dunn's River Falls, Ocho Rios, Jamaica.

New York City's Times Square was No. 3 while Winston Churchill's Britain at War Experience in London, United Kingdom was No. 5. The Leaning Tower of Pisa in Italy was No. 8.

The heavily advertised attractions were described as "bland misrepresentations" or "expensive time eaters," and that they often leave a bad taste in your mouth, kind of like "burnt coffee."


----------



## Divineator

Yeah, I don't doubt the river project, since it's been official for a while that Shanghai will expand greatly on its yacht culture.
Concerning upcoming supertalls in Puxi though, I don't know for sure... I'd love to see it though.


----------



## lianli

^^
I think the most likely supertall construction in Puxi is the Xintiandi supertall, since the project's second phase (supertall is in third phase) is already U/C.


----------



## Divineator

Oh yeah, can't wait to see the Xintiandi one rising.


----------



## Atmosphere

Oh my, Good to finally see so many updates of one of the biggest cities in the world.


----------



## Munwon

More More!!!


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by 天池


----------



## Divineator

^^Nice shots. Is that taken at the White Magnolia Plaza?


----------



## hkskyline

*Inter Ikea Boosts China Spending With $626 Million Shanghai Shopping Mall*
Bloomberg Excerpt
Sep 7, 2011 

Inter Ikea Centre Group, the developer of the world’s largest home-furnishings retailer, is boosting the size of three malls it’s building in China and plans a fourth in Shanghai on “huge demand” for shop leases.

Ikea Group’s mall developer plans to spend as much as 4 billion yuan ($626 million) on the Shanghai shopping center, which may open as early as 2016, managing director John Tegner said in an interview yesterday.

The investment in the Shanghai mall adds to the 10 billion yuan Inter Ikea said in 2009 would be invested over five years in China, where retail sales have grown an average of 17 percent in the seven months through July. Adidas AG, Swatch Group AG’s local partner Hengdeli Holdings Ltd. (3389) and Gome Electrical Appliances Holdings Ltd. are among those that have said they’re adding stores in the world’s most-populous nation.

“China is the single most important market in the world,” Tegner, 56, said in the eastern Chinese city of Wuxi, where he attended a ceremony to mark the start of construction of a 140,000 square-meter (1.5 million square-foot) mall scheduled to open in 2013. “A lot of retailers want to come to our sites, and we decided to make them a little bigger.”

***

Ikea, the world’s biggest home-furnishings retailer, last year said it planned to more than double the number of stores in China to 18 by 2015, as more people move to cities.

About 170 million Chinese moved to cities in the last 10 years, the biggest urbanization in history, according to the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences. China aims to increase the proportion of those living in cities from 47.5 percent to 51.5 percent by 2015, it said in its latest five-year plan.
China Real Estate

Inter Ikea is considering four to five sites in Shanghai for its fourth mall in China, Tegner said.

The mall developer’s push comes as foreign retailers buy properties, abandoning a decade-long strategy of leasing. Rents in China soared after a 4 trillion yuan stimulus package in 2008 helped revive economic growth.

Investment in Chinese real estate rose 33.6 percent to 3.2 trillion yuan in the first seven months from a year earlier, data from China’s statistics bureau show. Home sales volume rose 12.9 percent in the first seven months from a year earlier to 465.6 million square meters.

***

Inter Ikea, 49 percent owned by Ikea Group with the rest held by Inter Ikea Group, has 35 properties in 14 countries, Tegner said. At least 15 more are being built, according to the company’s website.

***


----------



## oliver999

i am so excited.


----------



## lianli

^^
about the new ikea store? :lol:


----------



## onthebund

Divineator said:


> ^^Nice shots. Is that taken at the White Magnolia Plaza?


Its taken at the North Bund.


----------



## onthebund

from http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=481977

Park's colorful display is homegrown

2011-9-7 









People take pictures at the Riverside Forest Park in Shanghai's Pudong New Area yesterday as a two-month wild flower show was launched at the park. Seeds of wild flowers were planted in the park instead of being cultivated elsewhere and moved into the park especially for the show. This is the first time in a city park that all the flowers on show have been grown in this way, officials said. About 80 percent of the flowers, totaling more than 100 types, have been introduced from Europe.


----------



## onthebund

from http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=481891&type=Metro

Planners lower height on planned Bund complex

By Yang Jian | 2011-9-6

SHANGHAI'S urban planning authorities yesterday lowered the height of a modern high-rise complex planned on the historic Bund to make it more harmonious with the rest of the Bund's architecture.

The heights of three side buildings of the planned Bund International Financial Service Center complex were reduced to less than 80 meters - 15 meters lower than the previous design, the Shanghai Municipal Bureau of Planning and Land Resources said on its website yesterday. It is soliciting public opinion.

The side buildings will be used for offices, businesses and hotels. However, the plan has not been changed for the main part of the complex, two 180-meter-tall twin towers. The bureau said they will be farther away from the historic Bund scenic area and therefore received approval.

The green-capped Fairmont Peace Hotel is now the tallest among Bund buildings at 77 meters. 

The bureau publicized an initial plan for the complex in July and changed the plan amid public opinions that the buildings would ruin the historic Bund scenery.

"The developer fully supports the new plan and welcomes further public opinions," Wang Fujie, deputy chairman of the board of directors of the Shanghai Zendai Property, told Shanghai Television Station yesterday.

Construction will begin at the end of the year on the complex which will be a comprehensive venue for business, finance, offices and cultural uses, Wang said.


----------



## Divineator

^^Do they mean SOHO?


----------



## lianli

^^
Yes.


----------



## Divineator

Well that is great, I've always liked the design of SOHO, even though I think the original height was a bit too high to suit the Bund.


----------



## Munwon

It says twin towers though. Are you sure the article relates to SOHO?


----------



## Divineator

We're pretty sure, perhaps you should read the article again. SOHO that will _start construction_ soon is going to be 80 meters tall and located close to the river. The _proposed _twin towers are expected to rise 180 meters each and located a few blocks away from the river.


----------



## Munwon

Ah... so 2 seperate projects. Thank you for clearing things up.


----------



## lianli

^^
Here are the future twin towers next to SOHO:


----------



## Divineator

^^Well... where's SOHO in this pic? Haha.


----------



## lianli

^^
Yeah, it's not in the pic. It will be on the plot next to the smaller buildings (right side of the pic).


----------



## onthebund

from http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=482082&type=Metro

Former top art academy to be protected

By Yang Jian | 2011-9-8 

SHANGHAI'S cultural relics authority yesterday promised to protect the former site of what was once the best art academy in China but which has deteriorated into shabby homes over the last 60 years.

The three buildings of the former Shanghai Art Academy in Huangpu District will not be demolished as previously planned, because the compound was the first private arts school in China and most Chinese modern artists studied there, said Li Kongsan, an official with the Shanghai Cultural Relics Management Commission.

The decision was made after Liu Chan, daughter of China's modern art education trail-blazer Liu Haisu (1896-1994) who founded the academy in 1912, called on the public to save the legacy of her father. 

In the mid-1950s, Liu Haisu moved the academy to Nanjing in neighboring Jiangsu Province, and the old site became residential buildings for teachers of another nearby school.

"I am heartbroken, and I think my father would be more, to see his most important legacy being a mess and even might vanish," she told Shanghai Daily yesterday.

The European-style main building of the academy is now hidden behind stores and rows of hanging laundry.

The former studios where ground-breaking nude models were used in painting classes in 1914 for the first time in China are now home to beds and tables, while the piano rooms on the ground floor became kitchens.

More than 40 families are living in the three-story building that has undergone several renovations. Liu said a lot of valuable designs had been damaged.

The colored glass roof, which allowed lots of light into the studios, was destroyed and replaced with concrete, while a set of concrete steps shaped like open arms, which graced the front entrance, are damaged, she said.

The residents are also struggling to live in the buildings.

The home of 88-year-old Ge Fuxi, the oldest resident in the building who has lived there for 58 years, has no toilet or bathtub. He has to walk five minutes to go to a public toilet that was built on the former basketball court.

The residents have refused to pay the electricity fees for several years as a protest and to urge the government to move them out from the shabby environment.

"The commission wants to move them out soon so as to renovate the buildings and turn it into an art museum, but cannot afford the huge moving cost," said Zhang Fuqiang, another official for the commission.


----------



## hkskyline

*Most city families to get broadband by 2015*
Shanghai Daily
2011-9-7 

The local government officials today said Shanghai would become one of the cities in China to provide the most convenient and fast Internet services by end of 2015.

Officials said a major effort is underway to construct and expand the fiber-optical broadband network in order to reach this goal.

Given the current construction and revamp speed of Internet facilities, up to 3.24 million households in town can enjoy using the new fiber-optical broadband services at home.

And by end of 2012, the number of new broadband Internet facilitated homes will be boosted to 5.5 million, covering nearly all local families, officials said.


----------



## lianli

*108 Plaza*










twin towers
29 floors, 145m

Sichuan Road
Right across the Bund, facing the Peninsula Shanghai Hotel, with panoramic views of Pudong, the Bund and Nanjing Road.

http://www.hkcholdings.com/html/bus_dev.php#a1


----------



## Divineator

hkskyline said:


> *Most city families to get broadband by 2015*
> Shanghai Daily
> 2011-9-7
> 
> The local government officials today said Shanghai would become one of the cities in China to provide the most convenient and fast Internet services by end of 2015.
> 
> Officials said a major effort is underway to construct and expand the fiber-optical broadband network in order to reach this goal.
> 
> Given the current construction and revamp speed of Internet facilities, up to 3.24 million households in town can enjoy using the new fiber-optical broadband services at home.
> 
> And by end of 2012, the number of new broadband Internet facilitated homes will be boosted to 5.5 million, covering nearly all local families, officials said.


 In other words: The city is getting more and more expensive to live in. During my last visit this summer the taxi fares were up at 18 kuai to start with during nights. When I first came in 2009 it was just 12 kuai. I'm doubtful when they say "nearly all local families". Of course they mean those locals who can afford it, or those who live as expats in gated communities where the company pays for everything.


----------



## lianli

^^
Here in Germany the broadband got much faster over the years, but the prices didn't changed significantly.


----------



## Divineator

It's not really my point though. What I mean is that the massive improvements in infra-structure and intended uprising costs will force many local families to move out of Shanghai, to cities like Hangzhou. At some point though, Hangzhou will also be where Shanghai is now.


----------



## lianli

^^
Is Hangzhou so much cheaper?
I always thought that Hangzhou was the favourite place for *rich* Shanghainese people to escape the big city life.


----------



## hkskyline

Well, it's inevitable that if Shanghai wants to keep growing and ascending the global leagues, that prices will also rise along with the increased wealth and standard of living.


----------



## Tom_Green

I hope that gated communities are not the future for Shanghai. But i am afraid they are


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/nsp/Bu...+to+launch+international+board+city+official/

Time right to launch international board: city official

By Lydia Chen | 2011-9-15 

THE global situation is now perfect for Shanghai to launch its much-anticipated international board while the city will also encourage more foreign firms to sell yuan-denominated bonds, the city government said today.

The international board, previously expected to be launched sometime this year, will be a good financing platform for foreign firms that are struggling to find capital amid financial difficulties especially in eurozone countries, Fang Xinghai, head of Shanghai's financial services office, told a press conference this afternoon.

"These foreign firms can use the money they raise from the international board in either their home country business or the Chinese mainland market," Fang said. "Either way, this opens a very good door for them," he added.

For China, as the world's second largest economy, the launch of the foreign board will also help the country establish a new role in the global financial market, Fang noted.

Shanghai has been seeking to attract multinational companies to the international board, a key step along the road of building itself into a global financial center on par with London and New York by 2020.

Firms such as HSBC, Coca-Cola, General Electric Co, Unilever Plc and Volkswagen AG have all expressed interest in the new board.

China's possible purchase of foreign government bonds amid a debt crisis in Europe isn't a "good choice" right now, according to the head of Shanghai's financial services office.

"It's not a good time to buy government debt at the moment because those countries are very likely to continue their loose monetary policies," Fang said.

"Loose monetary polices could lead to a depreciating currency and rising inflation," Fang added.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=483332&type=Business

Apple's biggest Asian store opens in city

By Ding Yining | 2011-9-23 









Cui Lizhen, the first guest of the brand new Apple store in Shanghai's Nanjing Road E., was lifted up to celebrate by the Apple employees today. Apple launched its largest retail store in Asia and the third one in Shanghai today. Cui started to queue from 10pm yesterday, and arrived Shanghai from Jilin Province on Wednesday.


APPLE Inc today launched its largest retail store in Asia on Nanjing Road East and the third one in Shanghai, taking the total number of retail stores to five on the Chinese mainland.

More than 300 employees greeted customers with a special-designed T-shirt at the launch of the store at 9am today.

"I started to queue for the opening at 10pm on Thursday and I wanted to be the first to see what's new in the shop," said Cui Lizhen, who was the first one to enter the brand new store.

Cui, who runs a start-up firm of his own, said he saw the alert on Apple's official website and arrived in Shanghai from the northeastern Jilin Province on Wednesday.

Apple, the maker of iPhone and iPad, previously said it planned to open 25 stores in China and Hong Kong by February 2012.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=482780

Overpass under way

Source: Shanghai Daily | 2011-9-17 









An artist's impression of the revamped southern riverfront area in Pudong's Lujiazui zone.

VISITORS to Pudong's Lujiazui financial zone will have easy access to the waterfront area after construction began yesterday on an overpass connecting the Super Brand Mall to the riverside boulevard. The work is part of a 100 million yuan (US$15.7 million) project to revamp the southern riverfront area which is due to be concluded by October next year.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=483713

Above the traffic

By Liu Xingzhe | 2011-9-28









Cars drive beneath an overpass at the Lujiazui financial zone yesterday. The first phase of the two-story passage, named Century Overpass, opens to pedestrians today. The passage is about 280 meters long and 8 meters wide. Construction of a corridor is scheduled to start late this year to complete the pedestrian links joining the Oriental Pearl TV Tower, Jin Mao Tower and other landmark buildings in Lujiazui.


----------



## Joel que

if city council wanted to shanghai to become more glamorous, first put all the power transmission line and telephone underground.
particular area around the bund or riverside.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=483845&type=Metro

Cinemas boycott film starring anti-gay couple

By Liang Yiwen | 2011-9-29 

LOCAL theaters began to boycott the public release of a film that stars a famous acting couple who angered many with remarks of discrimination against homosexuals, New Express Daily reported yesterday.

Lu Liping and her husband Sun Haiying's new film "Love Never Dies" won't be released in some theaters due to pressure from the gay rights groups.

The film's distributor, known as "Dianyingyishu" on Weibo microblogging site, revealed that some theaters banned the film under pressure.

The film's director, A'Nian, confirmed the boycott on his microblog and asked the public to treat it rationally.

"The film has the right to be screened just as you (gay couples) have the right to love each other," he said.

Some theater managers admitted that they had received an order to boycott the film, the newspaper said.

Shanghai cinemas have not received a notice to ban the film and the film's local premiere is set on October 14, according to the Shanghai United Circuit.

Earlier, a group of people gathered outside the building of a press conference for the film's release in Beijing to protest against the couple and called on others to boycott their film.

Lu Liping who starred in many films and TV dramas retweeted a Weibo microblog from a priest who condemned homosexuality as a sin and called on her fans to denounce homosexuals. Lu soon found herself engulfed in criticism from many netizens and celebrities.

Her husband Sun Haiying, also a renowned film actor, refused to comment on his wife's stance, but said everyone has the right to express personal opinions. Sun labeled homosexuality as a crime in 2007 and was under attack on the Internet.


----------



## hkskyline

*Relics of Ming era bridge are unearthed*
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=484456&type=Metro
2011-10-11 

THE city's cultural relics authority yesterday stopped a construction project after some relics of a Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) stone bridge that was identified as one of the former "Eight Sceneries of Shanghai" were unearthed at the site.

The Moonlight on the Scholar's Bridge in the current Huangpu District was one of the eight sceneries of Shanghai in history. The relics are believed to be part of the former Scholar's Bridge, said Xue Liyong, a local historian.

The bridge was named after a scholar surnamed Lu who built the bridge during the Ming Dynasty.

Today's construction project involves a high-rise on the site. A worker said they dug out stones several days ago.

Authorities said they will keep digging the area in hope of unearthing more of the bridge, he said. Once they are finished, construction can resume.

Xue said most of the city's old scenic spots had disappeared and that any relics that are found could help to restore them.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=484475&type=Metro

Jews seek to save city heritage

By Yang Jian | 2011-10-11 









An exhibition at the Ohel Moshe Synagogue features design blueprints by Chinese and Israeli architects aiming to protect buildings from the historic Jewish quarter that existed in the city's Hongkou District in the 1930s.

Photo by Wang Rongjiang


Shanghai's Jewish community is seeking measures to restore some historic buildings that offered refuge to Jewish people during the World War II but are now in poor condition with hundreds of residents living inside.

The historic buildings near the Ohel Moshe Synagogue in Hongkou District have great historic value that symbolizes the friendship between Chinese and Jewish people, said Maurice Ohana, president of the Shanghai Jewish Community.

The area around the synagogue, which is now the Shanghai Jewish Refugees Museum, was the biggest neighborhood for the 30,000 Jewish refugees in Shanghai in the 1930s.

More than 20 two-story buildings constituted the busiest neighborhood in the area known as "Little Vienna," which housed Jewish handiwork stores and clinics until the Jewish residents moved back to Europe after World War II ended in 1945. 

Ohana said that more than 2,000 Jewish people now live in the city, and the neighborhood is a must-go place for Jewish tourists to Shanghai.

"I remember the buildings had many exotic patterns and decorations, while the inner structures were well-designed," said a 60-year-old resident surnamed Wang who has lived there since she was born.

But the buildings now have many illegal structures on the roofs built by the residents. Inside, they have been divided into many small apartments, while most of the former decorations have been damaged in renovations, Wang said.

Students from the Tel Aviv University of Israel have been working with Shanghai's Tongji University on restoration plans for the area. They exhibited some of their plans to local residents yesterday at the Ohel Moshe Synagogue.

As one idea, they suggested reopening the Jewish handiwork stores to revive the former "Little Vienna."

The district government has decided to renovate the buildings listed as protected, but is still working on details, said Bai Aijun, director of the district's Bureau of Planning and Land Resources.

"The plans from Chinese and Jewish students provide many valuable ideas that can be used," Bai said.

The buildings constructed in Roman-style between 1880 and 1920 have historic value in themselves, said Wang Anshi, an architectural expert and member of the city's historic building protection committee. They have arched windows and spires that are rare among local buildings. And the former residents left many Jewish decorations that are also valuable, Wang said.

He said a feasible way to protect the buildings is to move some residents out to reduce the damage, then launch an overall renovation to give a better living environment for the residents who remain.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=484634

Picasso at the Pavilion

By Gao Jianping | 2011-10-13 









Workers in white gloves move "L'etreinte" by Pablo Picasso in preparation for the China debut of a traveling exhibition of selected works by the legendary artist which opens next Tuesday in the Shanghai World Expo China Pavilion. The China Picasso Exhibition will feature 48 oil paintings, seven prints, seven sculptures and 50 photographic works from the National Picasso Museum in Paris. The exhibition will celebrate each notable period of the artist's eight-decade career including the Blue period, the Rose period and cubism. It is the first time that the works from the Paris museum have been shown in Shanghai.


----------



## hkskyline

*Dock to give cruise ships closer passage*
2011-10-13
Shanghai Daily

A professional cruise ship dock in northern downtown will launch full service this weekend, providing a better time for tourists who come to Shanghai via the sea.

The dock management said yesterday the Wusong cruise ship terminal, part of a project in Baoshan District to cater to river and sea passenger traffic, will start full service after a successful trial run.

The facility is being opened to large cruise ships that otherwise cannot sail into downtown due to their heights. Because of the Yangpu Bridge across the Huangpu River, which is on the common route for passenger liners heading to a north Bund dock, some larger cruise ships had to anchor at a cargo berth at the mouth of the Yangtze River.

The new cruise dock makes it possible for even the biggest passenger liners to take an alternate route that avoids the bridge but still gets them closer to downtown. Now sea travelers can expect to reach downtown sightseeing spots in less than half the time after getting off the ships.

Diamond Princess, ranking as one of the world's 15 most luxurious cruise ships, is scheduled to berth by the Wusong terminal this Saturday and become the first ship in the facility once it opens for full service.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/nsp/Metro/2011/10/18/Making+a+splash/

Making a splash

2011-10-18 









Tourists take pictures at the "Pit Garden" of the Wusong Wetland Park's second-phase complex that opened in the city's Baoshan District yesterday. The wetland park now covers about 110 hectares. It sits on land created since the 1960s by dumping steel along the Yangtze River.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=485110

Airliner emergency drill

2011-10-19 









Rescuers evacuate passengers and give first aid to the "injured" yesterday at Shanghai's Pudong International Airport during a drill to test emergency preparedness. The drill simulated a fire triggered by an onboard equipment malfunction when an airplane taxied along the runway. Ambulances, fire trucks and police vehicles gathered at the edge of the airfield and rushed to the rescue when the "fire" broke out.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=484925

Hats off to folk dancers

By Wang Rongjiang | 2011-10-17 









Costa Rican dancers perform at the opening ceremony of the Baoshan International Folk Arts Festival at a wetland park in Baoshan District last night. The festival runs through Saturday. The series of events is part of the monthlong Shanghai International Arts Festival that starts tomorrow.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=485328

The business of running

By Wang Rongjiang | 2011-10-21 









A total of 3,888 corporate employees from 158 companies took part yesterday evening in the inaugural JP Morgan Corporate Challenge in downtown Shanghai. The 5.6-kilometer team road race is the first expansion of the worldwide event since 2004. First across the winning line for the men was Barclay Grundler from Tagus, while Angeline Ding from PwC took the top spot among women competitors.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=485430

Thinking of studying abroad

By Wang Rongjiang | 2011-10-23 









A German university official explains enrollment policies to a potential applicant at 2011 China Education Expo at East Asia Exhibition Hall yesterday in Shanghai. The two-day fair, which wraps up today, has attracted more than 300 universities from around the world. The schools are keen to attract Chinese students.


----------



## el palmesano

onthebund said:


> http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=484475&type=Metro
> 
> Jews seek to save city heritage
> 
> By Yang Jian | 2011-10-11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An exhibition at the Ohel Moshe Synagogue features design blueprints by Chinese and Israeli architects aiming to protect buildings from the historic Jewish quarter that existed in the city's Hongkou District in the 1930s.
> 
> Photo by Wang Rongjiang
> 
> 
> Shanghai's Jewish community is seeking measures to restore some historic buildings that offered refuge to Jewish people during the World War II but are now in poor condition with hundreds of residents living inside.
> 
> The historic buildings near the Ohel Moshe Synagogue in Hongkou District have great historic value that symbolizes the friendship between Chinese and Jewish people, said Maurice Ohana, president of the Shanghai Jewish Community.
> 
> The area around the synagogue, which is now the Shanghai Jewish Refugees Museum, was the biggest neighborhood for the 30,000 Jewish refugees in Shanghai in the 1930s.
> 
> More than 20 two-story buildings constituted the busiest neighborhood in the area known as "Little Vienna," which housed Jewish handiwork stores and clinics until the Jewish residents moved back to Europe after World War II ended in 1945.
> 
> Ohana said that more than 2,000 Jewish people now live in the city, and the neighborhood is a must-go place for Jewish tourists to Shanghai.
> 
> "I remember the buildings had many exotic patterns and decorations, while the inner structures were well-designed," said a 60-year-old resident surnamed Wang who has lived there since she was born.
> 
> But the buildings now have many illegal structures on the roofs built by the residents. Inside, they have been divided into many small apartments, while most of the former decorations have been damaged in renovations, Wang said.
> 
> Students from the Tel Aviv University of Israel have been working with Shanghai's Tongji University on restoration plans for the area. They exhibited some of their plans to local residents yesterday at the Ohel Moshe Synagogue.
> 
> As one idea, they suggested reopening the Jewish handiwork stores to revive the former "Little Vienna."
> 
> The district government has decided to renovate the buildings listed as protected, but is still working on details, said Bai Aijun, director of the district's Bureau of Planning and Land Resources.
> 
> "The plans from Chinese and Jewish students provide many valuable ideas that can be used," Bai said.
> 
> The buildings constructed in Roman-style between 1880 and 1920 have historic value in themselves, said Wang Anshi, an architectural expert and member of the city's historic building protection committee. They have arched windows and spires that are rare among local buildings. And the former residents left many Jewish decorations that are also valuable, Wang said.
> 
> He said a feasible way to protect the buildings is to move some residents out to reduce the damage, then launch an overall renovation to give a better living environment for the residents who remain.



have you renders??


----------



## onthebund

el palmesano said:


> have you renders??


no, I don't.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=485539&type=Metro

Another Shanghai official detained for corruption

By Zhao Wen | 2011-10-24 

SHEN Xiangde, deputy director of the Shanghai Educational Examination Authority, has been held in criminal detention for his official corruption, local prosecutors said today.

Judicial investigation is now under way to uncover the crime of Shen, 42, who has been the associate professor with the Shanghai Educational Examination Authority since January 2006.

Shen has also held the job of associate professor of Shanghai University's College of International Business and Management since March 2009. His academic focus is on e-commerce and logistics management.

Last month, Chen Meng, deputy mayor of Putuo District, was arrested for accepting big bribes. Initial investigation showed that Chen took advantage of his position to help developers win construction contracts while he was deputy mayor of Songjiang District from 2003 to early this year.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=485515&type=Metro

Island link to Jiangsu opens by year end

By Zha Minjie | 2011-10-24 

A KEY highway linking the city and neighboring Jiangsu Province is expected to open to traffic on the Shanghai section by the end of the year, builders said yesterday.

The Chongming-Qidong Highway will cut the trip from downtown to Jiangsu by two hours - from three and a half hours to around 90 minutes. 

The 52-kilometer highway, part of the Yangtze River Delta region highway network, will connect Shanghai's Chongming Island, in the mouth of the Yangtze River, and Qidong, a boom city north of the river in Jiangsu.

Shanghai's section stretches 30 kilometers. It merges into the Yangtze Tunnel-Bridge Project on Chongming Island and stretches north to the Nantong-Qidong Expressway, which extends to Nantong City in Jiangsu. 

It will make Shanghai's Pudong International Airport and Yangshan Deep-Water Port more accessible to Jiangsu.

The link will also mean that seafood and agricultural produce can be transported much faster to Shanghai.

Builders said the six-lane Shanghai section is designed for motorists to travel at 100 kilometers per hour. Work started in late 2008.

To protect wildlife on Chongming Island, the highway makes detours to bypass areas used as stopovers by migrating birds. This has added 10 kilometers to the highway.

Eco-friendly construction methods have also been used in the project. In one initiative, silt dredged from the Yangtze River has been used to build the foundations of the highway.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=485542&type=Metro

Local scientists develop fiberglass for space lab

By Liang Yiwen | 2011-10-24 

A special kind of fiberglass developed by Donghua University scientists in Shanghai has been used to "knit" the "wings" of Tiangong-1, or Heavenly Palace, university officials said today.

The space lab module China launched on September 29 has fiberglass panels embedded with solar cells. They are lighter than the aluminum alloy panels used on spaceship Shenzhou 1 to Shenzhou 7.

Moreover, fiberglass is resistant to corrosion and oxidation when flying in the low Earth orbit, the scientists said.

However, this kind of fiberglass is too fragile to fabricate. The school scientists teamed up the Nanjing Fiberglass R&D Institute to develop the special fiberglass for the spacecraft.

Shanghai Donghua University is now working on new materials for satellite antenna to cut the country's dependence on foreign technology.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=485527

Dairy blaze affects traffic

By Zhao Yun | 2011-10-24 









A firefighter prepares to clear up debris after a blaze gutted a dairy warehouse in Jiading District yesterday afternoon. Traffic on the nearby A5 Expressway was suspended for 40 minutes as smoke from the fire affected visibility.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=485529

Arabian adventure

By Xinhua | 2011-10-24 









Visitors tour the Saudi Arabia Pavilion yesterday. The facility, also known as Moon Boat, was one of the iconic attractions at the 2010 World Expo. It reopened to group parties on September 28. Starting from Friday, individuals are permitted to visit the pavilion, with standard tickets priced at 60 yuan (US$9.40).


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=485533

Jobs' biography draws long queue

2011-10-24









A woman sticks notes on a message board in the Shanghai Book Mall to mark the release of a Steve Jobs biography today. Along with other Chinese bookstores, the Shanghai Book City began selling the book at 10:05am today, attracting a long queue of people desperate to read the story of the Apple founder who recently passed away. The book, priced at 68 yuan (US$10.68), written by Walter Isaacson, the former managing editor of Time magazine and current chief executive of the Aspen Institute, is currently the No. 1 bestseller on Amazon's customer purchase list.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=485610&type=Metro

Jobs bio a huge hit on release

By Yao Minji | 2011-10-25 









People wait for hours at Shanghai Book City on Fuzhou Road to buy the official biography of Steve Jobs yesterday, the book's global debut. By early afternoon, all 1,000 Chinese copies and 800 English versions were sold out. Some 30 bookstores in 21 cities in China started selling the book less than three weeks after the high-tech icon died. The Chinese version, unabridged from the original "Steve Jobs" by Walter Isaacson, is 560 pages long and priced at 68 yuan (US$10.67).

Photo by Wang Rongjiang


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=485623&type=Metro

'Haunted houses' built for Halloween

By Zhang Zhanpeng | 2011-10-25 

SCARY pumpkins, ghosts and haunted houses are popping up across the city as amusement parks and shopping malls are getting ready for the upcoming Halloween festival.

At Happy Valley, an amusement park in suburban Sheshan area, 100,000 decorated pumpkins have been placed around the park where tourists can pose for pictures, including five "pumpkin kings" weighing between 250 and 300 kilograms.

Tourists and their family members can enjoy a "Pumpkins War" and even win a big pumpkin to take back home as a gift if they are lucky enough.

Besides, haunted houses themed as computer games "Anomaly Space" and "Plants vs. Zombies" have been set up inside the park.

The event will run through November 13.

Meanwhile, a similar haunted house has been erected in front of a shopping mall on downtown Zizang Road N. 

Halloween night is on October 31.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=485636&type=

New tunnel offers shortcut to Hongqiao terminals

By Dong Zhen | 2011-10-25

MOTORISTS can take a shortcut to the Hongqiao Airport and Hongqiao Railway Station terminals after a new tunnel opens in a few days, the Shanghai Construction Commission said today.

The Yinbin No. 3 Road Tunnel is set to open to traffic before the end of this month. It connects the two terminals with the Outer Ring Road, elevated Yan'an Road, and the ground-level Xianxia Road, the officials said.

The tunnel is expected to divert traffic from the congested roads in the area and cut the driving distance by nearly half for vehicles coming and leaving the terminals.


----------



## lianli

New project near South Railway Station


























height unknown, but doesn't look like 200+


----------



## kix111

height doesnt actually matter imo, just as long they can redevelop the area that is a good thing.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=486086&type=Business

Mayor vows to improve Shanghai's market mechanism

By Zhang Fengming | 2011-10-30 

Shanghai strives to grow its market mechanism with global influence through innovations and will open to the world's business as an efficient and transparent city, Mayor Han Zheng said today.

"The Shanghai government will step on to improve the market system and endeavor to offer a first-class environment to serve the market," Han told the 23rd International Business Leaders' Advisory Council for the Mayor of Shanghai meeting in the Expo Center this morning.

Shanghai will push forward the international board at the Shanghai Stock Exchange, bank on the internationalization of the local currency, and actively seek new factor markets to be established in the city, he said in a keynote speech.

Shanghai is already home to the country's major stocks market, China's sole exchange for bonds, currency, gold and financial derivatives.

The city aims to build up the Shanghai Stock Exchange as one of the world's top three bourses measured by market value and turnover by 2015. Currently, the bourse is the world's third largest in turnover and the sixth biggest in market value.

Big-name companies including HSBC, Allianze and Unilever have all expressed interests to sell shares at the long-anticipated international board.

The total financial market transaction value is expected to top 1,000 trillion yuan (US$156 trillion) by 2015, up from 2010's 380 trillion yuan, the mayor said.

In building up a business-friendly environment, the city doesn't stop at improving its urban infrastructure, going transparent in government administration and guiding a fair and regulated market, he said. 

Shanghai aims to become one of the places whose administration is "most efficient, most transparent with lowest administrative charges" in China, Han said.

The city has invested more than 1.5 trillion yuan in the past two decades to improve its urban infrastructure that is also key to build up an efficient, open and easy-to-access market infrastructure, he said.

Shanghai will fully leverage the market's role in making better use of resources and the city respect the role of market in ruling and supervision of the market. Government will act as a serious regulator to wipe out unfair competition and those hurt interests of consumers, the mayor said.

The city will keep a firm hand in ensuring food safety and punishing those who dare to cross the line as the city aims to be "one of the cities that boast safest foods in China," as a showcase for a regulated market, he said. 

Shanghai is stepping forward to a market economy and shedding its previous planned economy growth model in accordance with its prosperous markets.

So far, 74 Fortune 500 companies have set up their regional headquarters in the city, while 21 overseas banks have based their China subsidiary in Shanghai.

Accumulated foreign direct investment has totaled more than US$100 billion by the end of 2010.

Today, more than 500 Chinese and overseas delegates including members of IBLAC, consul generals, senior government officials, heads of state-owned companies and top private firms took part in the 23rd IBLAC forum at the Expo Center.

The IBLAC forum was initiated in 1989 by Zhu Rongji, then Shanghai's mayor who later became China's Premier.

Zhu envisioned it as a platform for the world's top business leaders to provide strategic advice on Shanghai's development and the challenges ahead.

The council has grown into an international think tank for Shanghai's mayor.

It started with 12 members from seven countries, and has grown to 50 members from 16 countries. They come from various industries including finance, manufacturing, pharmaceuticals and retail.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=485905&type=Metro

Metro, roads boost Disneyland

By Dong Zhen | 2011-10-28 

Tourists to the Shanghai Disneyland and its related resort in Pudong will get a dedicated Metro link and road access when it opens in 2015, Shanghai government officials said yesterday. 

To facilitate the Disneyland project, the first on the Chinese mainland, a Metro link is to be constructed plus supporting highways. 

Qin Yun, chief engineer with Shanghai Construction Commission, said: "We are revamping and constructing nine roads to build direct access to the core areas of Disneyland and the leisure resort. An elevated road for vehicles will be set up for tourists."

Some roads, such as Shenjiang Road, will be improved to boost their traffic capacity, according to Yin Hong, the city government's deputy secretary-general. 

The initial cost to build the park is about 24.5 billion yuan (US$3.7 billion). 

An additional 4.5 billion yuan will finance other aspects of the resort, including hotels and a retail, dining and entertainment complex. 

The city government regards the project as vital in its bid to make Shanghai a world-class tourist destination. The first phase of the project is expected to attract 7.3 million visitors annually. 

The park is about 21 kilometers from People's Square and 12km from Pudong International Airport. 

Besides the Disney Metro link, Shanghai will start construction next year of other new subway projects, including the third phase of Metro Line 8, the third phase of Line 9, the second phase of Line 5, and Line 17, Yin said.

The subway projects are only part of the city's efforts to improve and expand public services and traffic infrastructure over the next four years, the government said.

Investment from 2011 to 2015 will be increased, officials said yesterday, without specifying the size of the planned investment.

Qin with the construction commission said: "The government will raise the budget to ensure quality in new infrastructure facilities and also to invest more in future projects."

From 2005 to last year, the city spent about 800 billion yuan constructing and renovating infrastructure, such as road, water and Metro projects. 

Meanwhile, the city will shift its focus on new infrastructure work in the next four years from downtown to more outlying districts as the government boosts four new towns in the suburbs, according to Yin. 

The towns include Nanqiao New Town in Fengxian District, Qingpu New Town, Jiading New Town and Songjiang New Town, according to Yin. 

It is planned that Nanqiao will cover 10 square kilometers and it is projected to become an economic and residential center of Fengxian.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=486015&type=

Coal bunkers fuel art center project

By Liang Yiwen | 2011-10-29 

OLD coal bunkers on the southern dock in Lujiazui area are to be transformed into a modern art center in a 2-billion-yuan (US$314 million) development, government officials said yesterday. 

Construction on the center - comprising art galleries, art studios and a public sculpture park - will get under way before the end of this year. Work is expected to last a year.

Officials said the project will provide more cultural activities for workers in the city's financial district.

Further details will be announced during the Lujiazui Financial Cultural Festival which starts today.

Meanwhile, Lujiazui administrators disclosed that they are in negotiations with the Eslite Bookstore, one of the largest bookstore chains in Taiwan, about launching an outlet in the zone.

However, high land prices and limited space are major obstacles, as the business would include not only a bookstore but restaurants and other commercial facilities.

Many city bookstores have closed in recent years under the impact of rising rents, online rivals and e-reading.

This morning, more than 3,000 white collars are expected to take part in a run to mark the beginning of the Lujiazui Financial Cultural Festival. 

Other opening activities include a pop concert and street performances along the waterfront.

The two-month festival will include lectures on China's currency policy, a golf competition and a bridge competition in the business zone.

Last month, construction of an overpass connecting the Super Brand Mall to the riverside boulevard in the area began to give visitors an easy access to the waterfront area. 

The work is part of a 100-million-yuan project to revamp the southern riverfront area, which is due to be concluded by next October.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=486016&type=Metro

Top Expo eatery reopens

By Yang Jian | 2011-10-29 

A MICHELIN three-star restaurant that attracted daily queues of diners during the World Expo 2010 reopens next week.

When the Expo was on, visitors would wait for a hour for a table at Le Restaurant Ecole Institut Paul Bocuse on the fourth floor of the France's Rhone-Alps Pavilion.

One of the most popular foreign restaurants among Expo visitors, the 200-square-meter includes an open kitchen that allows visitors to watch the French chefs at work.

The Rhone-Alps Pavilion itself will reopen early next year with new exhibits on the Puxi site, after the French region yesterday signed a contract with local operators of the Expo pavilions.

Its reopening will help mark the 25th anniversary of the establishment of a friendly relationship between Shanghai and the Rhone-Alps region, Jean-Jack Queyranne, the regional president, told Shanghai Mayor Han Zheng yesterday.

The four-story Rhone-Alpes Pavilion covers 3,000 square meters in the former Urban Best Practices Area.

Its restaurant will reopen on Tuesdays and Wednesdays at noon, Thursday nights and Fridays from next week, said Sun Jinglei, a press official for the French pavilion.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=486045

Cultural festival begins

By Zhang Dong | 2011-10-30 









White-collar workers participating in a fun run at Shanghai's Lujiazui financial zone wave to onlookers yesterday as the Pudong New Area's central business district kicked off its 5th cultural festival.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=486022

Chilly times ahead

2011-10-29 









A helicopter lands on China's icebreaker Xuelong - Chinese for "Snow Dragon" - at a port inside the China Polar Research Center in the Pudong New Area. The ship sets off today on the country's 28th Antarctic research expedition, focusing on monitoring environmental changes at the pole.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=485915

Corn catches the eye

2011-10-28 









A visitor looks at the sculpture "Corn" at an exposition at ShanghaiMart yesterday. The exhibition, part of this year's Shanghai International Creative Industry Week, will end on Tuesday. The show areas cover about 18,800 square meters.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=485917&type=Metro

Road section collapses into 5-meter long hole

By Zha Minjie | 2011-10-28 









A man checks out a piece of collapsed road at Hengfeng Road and Chang'an Road, close to the Shanghai Railway Station, yesterday. The pit, 5 meters long and 2 meters wide, is as deep as 2 meters. The cave-in happened about noon.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=485943&type=Metro

Collapsed road fixed, traffic resumes

By Wang Qingchu | 2011-10-28 

TRAFFIC has resumed this morning on a section of road that had collapsed in downtown Shanghai yesterday.

An underground wastewater pipe beneath the intersection of Hengfeng Road and Chang'an Road caused the road collapse after it burst and washed away sand and soil from under the road surface, initial investigations found.

The water pipe was replaced and the excavated area filled up with soil last night.

The collapse was spotted yesterday afternoon. The hole, about 10 square meters long and located in the middle of the intersection, was about 2 meters deep. 

Police said no vehicle was passing by when the collapse happened.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=486126&type=Business

Shanghai is well placed to harness new landscape

By Wang Yanlin | 2011-10-31 

ASIA is likely to replace the European Union as the world's largest trading bloc in two or three years, and there is no better place than Shanghai to be in, former Secretary of the United States Department of Commerce Carlos Gutierrez said yesterday.

"Regionalization will be a trend in the short term in this very difficult and turbulent time," Gutierrez said at the annual meeting of the International Business Leaders' Advisory Council. "Asia is going to become the world's most important trading bloc in a few years' time, which presents Shanghai with an enormous opportunity."

Gutierrez said from a sheer commercial point of view, the greatest creation in the EU is its free trade of goods and services within the region, which has given the bloc a huge bargaining power and made it competitive.

Asia is now embarking on a similar road of regionalization, he said, noting that ASEAN plus three, or 10 member countries of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations as well as China, Japan and South Korea, is a bold vision.

"If ASEAN plus three can continue to enhance its cooperation and ultimately construct an East Asia Free Trade Area, then this bodes very well for the future prosperity and stability within the region," Gutierrez, now a vice chairman of Citigroup Inc, said.

"I believe that it will enable Shanghai to play a key role and to enhance its position as a key hub within this trading bloc," he said.

To realize this vision, Gutierrez suggested China accelerate the reform to make the yuan regionally convertible, at least.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=486173&type=Business

No shortage of ideas at city's business forum

By Wang Yanlin | 2011-10-31 

FROM developing an e-government to giving more support to small businesses with high growth potential, top leaders of global companies offered a bundle of advice yesterday for the Shanghai mayor to study in the next twelve months. 

Other ideas ranged from speeding up construction of an international board to strengthening connection with other cities to guaranteeing food safety. 

Yesterday, members of the International Business Leaders' Advisory Council gathered in the World Expo Center in Shanghai and shared their insights with Mayor Han Zheng under a theme "bolstering the market system."

"Shanghai is going to play a key role when Asia sets on the path to become the world's biggest trading bloc," said Carlos Gutierrez, former secretary of the United States Department of Commerce. "It is an enormous opportunity for Shanghai."

Laurent Beaudoin, chairman of Bombardier Inc, said Shanghai is well-positioned against peers like Hong Kong and Singapore, thanks to the central government's ambitious plan to transform Shanghai into a global financial, shipping, trade and economic hub by 2020.

To sharpen Shanghai's competitiveness, Beaudoin suggested the city government beef up efforts to improve the language skills among residents, lower corporate taxes, keep the talent pipeline full, reduce hurdles for mobility and provide executive training that can integrate management techniques from both the West and the East.

Severin Schwan, chief executive officer of Roche Group, expressed appreciation for Shanghai's establishment of a modern public health-care system, and expected closer partnership with the government to make specialized but costly medicine affordable in the city.

Topics at the meeting covered a wide array, including food safety.

"Bolstering a market system - promoting cross-border operation by multinationals in a modern, open, competitive and well-regulated market system - can help address systematic problems with food security and food safety," said Paul J. Fribourg, chairman and chief executive officer of Continental Co.

There were also complaints at the one-day meeting. 

Michael Diekmann, chairman of the board of management of Allianz SE, urged more opening-up for foreign insurers.

"Limited access to the insurance markets in Shanghai and other Chinese provinces remains the biggest single reason why creating a regional hub in Shanghai is currently not very attractive," Diekmann said.

The suggestions are expected to guide Shanghai's development until the next meeting of IBLAC a year from now. 

The IBLAC was initiated in 1989 by Zhu Rongji, then Shanghai mayor who later became Chinese premier. He envisioned it as a platform for the world's top business leaders to provide strategic advice on the city's development.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=486172&type=Business

As city's growth slows, mayor points to quality

By Zhang Fengming | 2011-10-31 

SHANGHAI'S gross domestic product expanded 8.3 percent during the first three quarters of 2011, a slowdown as the city focused on quality rather than quantity of economic growth, Mayor Han Zheng said yesterday.

The city's growth was 8.4 percent in the second quarter, and 8.5 percent in the first three months. A separate third-quarter figure was not given. The city's economy expanded 9.9 percent in 2010.

"We are keen to improve economic structure and build an economy with higher efficiency," Han told a press conference of the 23rd International Business Leaders' Advisory Council for the Mayor of Shanghai meeting in the World Expo Center.

"Shanghai has to make breakthroughs in pushing forward economic restructuring in pursuit of a sustainable growth," he said. "The economic data of the first three quarters already showed positive signs for Shanghai with a new growth model."

The tertiary industry showed solid growth in the first nine months to lead the city's performance, as high-end services like financing, shipping and international trade expanded aggressively.

Manufacturing also improved, with electronics, auto, and pharmaceuticals taking a leading role.

"We think the pace, structure, and quality of the economy in the first three quarters are all showing a healthy and stable growth," Han said. "We think it's on the right approach of growth."

The housing market is also cooling down amid a strict implementation of the central government's curbs on the market. Han pledged a continued firm hand to follow the central government's tight policy on housing.

In 2005, the real estate sector accounted for more than 15 percent of the city's economy. In the first three quarters of this year, the contribution has been cut almost in half - to less than 8 percent. 

The housing market has been stagnant in the recent quarter.

"We are optimistic about Shanghai's growth in 2012," Han said. 

The city will finalize its targets for 2012 in December.

Meanwhile, the city is also working with the Ministry of Finance and the State Administration of Taxation in drafting implementation guidelines on the coming trial of a value-added tax reform in the city in 2012. The guidelines will be posted soon, Han said.

"The new VAT reform aims to cut the tax burden to the services industry," he said.

The State Council said last week that China will start to lower corporate taxes in selected service industries next year under a trial scheme in Shanghai as the government acts to support companies saddled by rising costs and slowing growth.

Transportation and some service companies in Shanghai will have their business tax replaced by a value-added tax, a majority of which is deductible, starting January 1. The idea is to eventually expand the program to the whole nation. China will also introduce two lower-rate VAT categories - 11 percent and 6 percent - in addition to the existing VAT brackets of 17 percent and 13 percent.

Unlike the business tax, which is charged on a company's revenue regardless of its costs, a firm can deduct such as expenses as fuel and equipment under the new VAT. A large number of service enterprises now operating on high costs do not enjoy the benefits of VAT.

At the IBLAC meeting yesterday, Han said Shanghai is striving to grow its market mechanism through innovations and will open to the world's business as an efficient and transparent city.

"The Shanghai government will improve the market system and endeavor to offer a first-class environment to serve the market," Han said.

Shanghai is already home to the country's major stock market and is the site of China's sole exchange for bonds, currency, gold and financial derivatives.

The city aims to build up the Shanghai Stock Exchange as one of the world's top three bourses measured by market value and volume by 2015. Currently, the bourse is the world's third largest in volume and the sixth biggest in market value.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=486253

A haunting experience

By Zhang Suoqing | 2011-11-1 









A young woman meets a ghoulish-looking character in a haunted house in downtown Shanghai on Halloween yesterday. Western festivals have gained popularity with young Chinese in large cities.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=486293&type=Metro

Shanghai tops the country in financial crimes

By Zhao Wen | 2011-11-1

SHANGHAI had the largest share of financial crimes reported nationwide from 2006 to 2010, according to a report released by the National Financial Crime Commission today.

The report said the number of financial crimes handled by local prosecutors accounted for more than 10 percent of the national total. The city was followed by Guangdong and Zhejiang provinces with a share of 9.24 percent and 8.48 percent respectively.

During the past five years, the number of financial crimes surged from 4,000 to 12,000 nationwide. More than 50,000 offenders involved in 30,000 cases were convicted, the report said.

China's Criminal Law specifies 37 kinds of financial crimes, including credit card fraud, bribery and corruption. Credit card fraud represented 38.8 percent of all the cases in the five years.

Shanghai also topped all other provinces and municipalities in the number of financial fraud cases with a share of nearly 14 percent. Zhejiang and Guangdong took the second and third places.

The National Financial Crime Commission was set up today in Shanghai to strengthen the fight against financial crimes, identify regulatory loopholes and provide professional advice to prosecutors when dealing with financial crimes.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/nsp/Sports/2011/11/02/Dragon+teeoff/

Dragon tee-off

By Dong Jun | 2011-11-2 









From left: World No. 2 Lee Westwood of England, Adam Scott of Australia, Keegan Bradley of the United States, defending champion Francesco Molinari of Italy - holding a huge golf ball and tee - and world No. 3 Rory Mcllroy of Northern Ireland, perform a traditional Chinese dragon dance during a photo call yesterday to promote the US$7 million WGC-HSBC Champions in Shanghai. The four-day, 72-hole tournament kicks off at the Shanghai Sheshan International Golf Club tomorrow. World No. 1 Luke Donald of England has withdrawn from the tournament as his wife, Diane, is expecting their second child.


----------



## Munwon

can we get some projects please?


----------



## lianli

new renders for the two 180m highrises on South Bund (next to the SOHO project)

























pics from galoumi by bnb

That's the plot:


----------



## Munwon

very cool!


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

^^

Is it approved? Is it going to start construction?


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=486588&type=Metro

'For work they risk their lives'

By Zha Minjie and Xu Chi | 2011-11-4 

OBLIVIOUS to the heavy rain, a man in a leather jacket stood just beyond the police cordon, gazing intently. Before him lay the bodies of two window cleaners who fell to their deaths yesterday in Changning District.

Occasionally, he spoke quietly to onlookers who were speculating about what had happened.

"For their work they risked their lives," sighed the man, surnamed Zhao, who should know as he has worked in the same dangerous trade.

Zhao, a passer-by, said he had been a high-rise window cleaner for six years but quit. "There are two things you need for that job; one is a license and the other is guts."

More than 1,000 window cleaners - a trade known as a SpiderMan - work on high-rises across the city, risking their lives on a daily basis, separated from death only by their securing ropes.

And increasingly, they are threatened by a lack of supervision on equipment checks and poor safety awareness, warned a local exterior wall cleaning industry committee.

An official, surnamed Wu, said many cleaning service companies don't check equipment regularly, meaning a SpiderMan may have to rely on aged or damaged ropes and tools.

For though the industry committee requires companies to check equipment, the absence of a supervising facility means regulations are often ignored, said Wu.

"The life of a cleaner depends on the rope that holds him," said Wu, "But there are no laws forcing companies to ensure equipment is safe."

Moreover, some workers do not even hold operation licenses, which need to be renewed annually after exams.

Zhao said the job is usually taken by migrant workers who shift jobs frequently, some working for several companies at one time.

"To save money, some companies only get one or two licenses but hire many workers," he explained.

To make matters worse, fierce competition among small cleaning companies is driving them to cut costs as much as possible, impacting on equipment checks and training, said Wu. 

And when accidents happen, some cleaners are not covered by insurance, as their employers haven't bought any, he added.

Zhao, from Jiangsu Province, said in his time as a window cleaner he saw several injuries among colleagues who fell but were saved by safety locks. 

And despite the dangers they face, high-rise window cleaners are poorly rewarded. 

"Often, I didn't know where my next meal was coming from," said Zhao, who said workers receive about 150 yuan to 200 yuan for a day's work. "However, sometimes we waited for one month between jobs."

Zhao said many men from his hometown come to Shanghai to work in the trade.

Taking a final look at the bodies, covered by white sheets, Zhao walked away from the crowd as the rain got heavier. "Too bad for them," he said as he left.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=486872&type=Metro

City school spending need do better

By Liang Yiwen | 2011-11-8

SHANGHAI is spending less on schooling than many other cities and areas in the Asia-Pacific region, according to new research.

The competitiveness report issued by Shanghai Jiao Tong University yesterday, placed Western Australia top for investment in the elementary and secondary education.

Singapore came second, with Hong Kong sixth in the table of 33 leading cities and areas. 

Shanghai was placed 22nd in the survey.

Hong Kong and Singapore spend 20 percent of their budgets on education, but Shanghai is still working to commit 15 percent of spending in this area. 

Shanghai was ranked 18th for its overall performance in the study that also considered factors such as research and development, and communications.

For investment into R&D, the city was also placed 18th.

Overseas firms are still generous on R&D investment, despite economic concerns, said Luo Shougui, a major researcher. 

The city was ranked 20th for its information and communications technology infrastructure.


----------



## hkskyline

*New bridge links city with northern Jiangsu*
Shanghai Daily
2011-12-15

A Yangtze River bridge linking Shanghai's Chongming Island with Qidong, a boom city in Jiangsu Province has passed final examinations and will be opened to traffic soon, project officials said today.

The 53-kilometer bridge will cut the trip from downtown Shanghai to Qidong City by two hours to about 90 minutes. It takes only 35 minutes to drive from Pudong to Qidong.

The new bridge is a vital link between the Yangtze Tunnel-Bridge Project on Chongming Island and the Nantong-Qidong Highway in Jiangsu, officials said.

It will make the Pudong International Airport and Yangshan Deep-Water Port more accessible to cities in the northern part of Jiangsu. The drive from Qidong to the Pudong International Airport takes only about 45 minutes.

The new route also means that Jiangsu's seafood and agricultural products can be transported faster to Shanghai.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=490131&type=Metro

New bridge links city with northern Jiangsu

By Zha Minjie | 2011-12-15 









A Yangtze River bridge linking Shanghai's Chongming Island with Qidong, a boom city in Jiangsu Province has passed final examinations and will be opened to traffic soon.


----------



## hkskyline

Pansori said:


> But I was referring to Shennan avenue (near the Civic Center) where lots of construction is still taking place. The area south from it is indeed lively enough and feels what it should be. Certainly not something one could describe as 'deserted'.


I think it's just that stretch along Shennan that's U/C because north of it it's quite developed already (Shenzhen Museum and that wide civic centre).


----------



## hkskyline

*Island link fears for ecosystem*
Shanghai Daily
Dec 17, 2011

PEST species threaten the delicate ecosystem of Chongming Island following the opening of an expressway link to the mainland, experts are warning.

The 25.5-kilometer Changjiang Tunnel-Bridge, which opened just over two years ago, has brought more vehicles and people to the island, a haven for migrating birds.

To highlight the island's fragility, officials cited the example of goldenrod - a pretty but invasive North American plant - that has spread over the island in recent years, displacing native species.

"Although the opening of the tunnel and bridge is not the cause of this species invading, it will lead to more human activity on the island," said Zhao Yingying, an official of the Shanghai Botanic Garden.

"And after all, many invasive species are introduced by humans," she added.

Goldenrod is now said to cover almost 8 percent of the 1,041-square-kilometer island - 20 times the area it was found in a decade ago.

Zhao, a Chongming islander, said she had witnessed firsthand the spread of the goldenrod.

"There are large numbers of the plant at dams around the island and invading the reed area of the wetlands," Zhao told Shanghai Daily.

Besides goldenrod, other exotic invaders, such as smooth cordgrass and water peanut, have been found on island, Zhao added.

She also expressed concerns of an increased threat to the island with a new expressway, further connecting the island to Jiangsu Province, opening this week.

This is expected to bring large numbers of tourists and vehicle to the island.

Experts are urging the government to take steps to stop the invaders.

To this end, Gu Bin and Qiao Jie, officials on the political advisory body in Chongming, have drafted proposals to protect the ecosystem.

Concerns have also been raised that increased traffic will threaten Chongming Island's wetlands.

These provide a home to a rich diversity of life and are used as a stopover by migrating birds.

Driving down a highway alongside peaceful wetlands may be enjoyable to drivers but could spell disaster for the plants and animals there, experts warn.

But officials insist that efforts have been made throughout the road's design and construction to reduce its environmental impact.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=489910&type=Metro

Lujiazui skyscrapers to connect

By Liang Yiwen | 2011-12-13











APART from a newly completed elevated walkway, underpasses will be built to connect the skyscrapers in the Lujiazui area to make the financial zone more pedestrian-friendly.

Construction started yesterday on five underground passages to connect the Shanghai International Finance Center, the Jin Mao Tower, the Shanghai World Financial Center, the Shanghai Center under construction and a 7,248-square-meter hall under a public green area.

The underpasses will total 116 meters, and construction is expected to be completed by 2014. 

Restaurants, stores and other commercial facilities will be included in the underground space. Metro riders arriving at the Lujiazui station will be able to reach any of the five buildings via the passages by first entering the IFC exit, thus avoiding the outdoors when the weather is bad. 

The passageways are part of a strategy to make Lujiazui more pedestrian and tourist-friendly and address complaints about its transport links. White-collar workers in Lujiazui's skyscrapers have long complained about long walks between buildings.

Though the buildings look close to each other, it takes pedestrians a long time to detour around street traffic. The passages form just one of the 11 Lujiazui projects kicked off yesterday. 

Others include recreational facilities along the north riverfront and a street featuring clothing stores.


----------



## kix111

I saw a huge plot in front of superbrand mall in lujiazui when i went there for a walk last week. The plot is near citi group and aurora. Anyone got any idea what its for?


----------



## hkskyline

*Work on bridge gets under way*
Shanghai Daily
Dec 19, 2011

PART of the Nanpu Bridge - one of the city's major routes across the Huangpu River - will be closed today, marking the start of a month of maintenance work.

Up to two lanes of the 428-meter cable-stayed bridge will be occupied for construction at night between today and Friday, authorities said. The entire Nanpu Bridge will be closed from 2am to 3am between Friday and January 15. The Nanpu Bridge opened to the public in 1991.









_Source : http://www.pbase.com/hltam/image/124732896_


----------



## onthebund

^^Thanks for the photo.


----------



## hkskyline

*Inter-city bridge link set to open*
Shanghai Daily
Dec 24, 2011 

A NEW bridge expressway across the Yangtze River is set to open today to improve connections between Shanghai and Qidong and other cities in neighboring Jiangsu Province, according to Jiangsu traffic authority.

The 52-kilometer Chongming-Qidong Bridge link will see the drive from Shanghai to Qidong cut to one hour - one-third of the current time. The route will also work as an express gateway to boost logistics, said government officials. Starting at Shanghai's Chongming Island, it runs across the Yangtze River and ends in Qidong.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/gallery/photo.asp?article_id=490937

Making a connection

2011-12-25 









A bus crosses a new bridge spanning the Yangtze River yesterday. The bridge opened to traffic yesterday and will reduce the travel time from Shanghai to Qidong in Jiangsu Province to one hour from three hours. The bridge stretches 52 kilometers and starts at Shanghai's Chongming Island.


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by han404

New projects in Xuhui District


----------



## lianli

^^
Nice pics, but Shanghai Greenland Center is quite disappointing compared to Greenland projects in other cities.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=491094&type=Business

Shanghai exhibition center to be among the world's largest

By Wang Yanlin | 2011-12-27 









A colorful display (above) at a groundbreaking ceremony held to mark the start of construction for the China Expo Convention & Exhibition Complex in Shanghai yesterday. It will be one of the world's largest exhibition areas when it is completed in five years' time. With 400,000 square meters of indoor space and 100,000 square meters of outdoor areas, it will double the size of the Shanghai New International Expo Center, the city's largest exhibition facility.

SHANGHAI began construction of what will be one of the world's largest exhibition facilities yesterday. 

The China Expo Convention & Exhibition Complex will have 400,000 square meters of indoor space and 100,000 square meters of outdoor areas - double the size of the Shanghai New International Expo Center, currently the city's largest exhibition facility.

Commerce Minister Chen Deming and Shanghai Mayor Han Zheng yesterday witnessed the inauguration of China Expo Co Ltd, which will manage the construction and operation of the new complex.

"It will become a very competitive exhibition entity, and help to accelerate Shanghai's pace to become a global trading center," said Wang Zhiping, president of China Expo Co Ltd.

Located in Qingpu District in the Hongqiao Business Park, the new complex is expected to be finished in five years and will then host important events such as the China International Industry Fair and the Shanghai International Automobile Exhibition.

It will also aim to promote close connections between foreign and domestic businesses.

Shanghai Vice Mayor Ai Baojun said the new complex will strengthen the city's position as a global exhibition center.

"Shanghai has established a good reputation in the exhibition industry after successfully hosting the World Expo 2010. The new facility will further bolster our strength," Ai said.

Shanghai's renting rate among exhibition sites is up to 60 percent, far above the nation's average of 25 percent and the world's 35 percent, Ai said.

Under the city's Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) for the industry, Shanghai aims to double the size of its exhibition space to 15 million square meters by 2015, and devote 80 percent of the area to hosting international fairs.

Also yesterday, Shanghai announced the establishment of the Shanghai International Technology Exchange Center and opened the China International Trading Center Platform by launching www.sh-itc.net, a portal to serve traders.

The technology exchange center in the Hongqiao Business Park aims to spur trading of technology through promoting information collection, resources integration, professional training, rule familiarization and global collaboration in technology exchanges.

Last year, China's trade in technology was worth US$40.1 billion, or 1.35 percent of total trade value, according to the Ministry of Commerce, and there is huge potential of more technology exchanges with overseas markets, the ministry said.

The trading center platform is expected to become the country's authoritative portal to promote trade.


----------



## onthebund

from www.gaoloumi.com

Photo by zip

China Expo Convention & Exhibition Complex


----------



## onthebund

^^The related article is on the previous page.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=491092&type=Metro

Changing cultural landscape for city

By Sophie Wang | 2011-12-27

SHANGHAI'S cultural scene will see major changes next year after four key projects were launched yesterday.

Groundbreaking ceremonies for the China Art Palace, China Contemporary Art Museum, Shanghai Songze Historical Relics Museum and Guo Cui Yuan (National Treasures Center) were held in the city.

The China Art Palace, 10 times as large as the Shanghai Art Museum in People's Square, will be unveiled next year at the China Pavilion, one of the highlights of the World Expo in 2010. 

The China Art Palace, which will cover an area of 70,000 square meters, is expected to be on par with the Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York and Musee d'Orsay in Paris.

The 2012 Shanghai Biennale is reported to be its opening event next October and the venue will be a major showcase for modern Chinese art.

The palace will retain most of the facilities from the China Pavilion. 

Cultural relics

Also next year, the World Expo's Urban Future Pavilion will become the China Contemporary Art Museum, providing exhibition space for contemporary art.

The museum, which is set to cover 15,000 square meters, will open at the same time as the art palace.

Sited in suburban Qingpu District, the Shanghai Songze Historical Relics Museum will house cultural relics and historical findings from the Songze Culture Ruins, listed as one of the 100 important archeological findings of the 20th century in China. 

The Songze Culture (3900-3200 BC) was one of the city's earliest cultures. 

A number of ceramic, stone or bronze items were found on the site and there was also evidence showing that the Chinese people were already growing rice all those years ago. 

The museum is due to open in 2013.

The 15,000-square-meter National Treasures Center in Xuhui District, meanwhile, involves relocation of the Shanghai Peking Opera House and the Duoyunxuan Art Center. 

After it is completed in 2013, it will be a center for art creation, exchange and trading for art organizations. 

The center will be located in the riverside area between Xujiahui and the Longhua Temple tourist area.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=491399&type=Metro

Disneyland project moving to next stage

By Dong Zhen | 2011-12-30 

THE core facilities of Shanghai Disneyland will be under construction next April, said the Shanghai Construction Commission at a news conference this afternoon.

Infrastructural construction of roads and pipelines for the Disneyland began in April this year and will be completed next March, said Jiang Shujie, a commission official.

The first phase of the park will cost 24.5 billion yuan (US$3.7 billion) and an additional 4.5 billion yuan will be spent to build supporting facilities such as hotels, shops, restaurants and entertainment venues.

Shanghai regards the project part of its efforts to become a world-class tourist destination. The first phase of Shanghai Disneyland is expected to attract 7.3 million visitors a year, Jiang said.

The amusement park is 21 kilometers from central People's Square and 12 kilometers from the Pudong International Airport, connected by highways and a Metro line.

Jiang said the municipal authorities are now inviting designs for the paradise, the first on the Chinese mainland.

He also said Shanghai invested about 100 billion yuan this year in key infrastructure projects and the budget for next year will increase substantially.


----------



## onthebund

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=491460&type=Metro

Start date for next Disneyland stage

By Dong Zhen | 2011-12-31 |

SHANGHAI Disneyland will start taking shape in the spring, with work set to begin on attractions, government officials said yesterday.

Preparatory work on the first Disneyland on the Chinese mainland began in April, with the theme park scheduled to open in 2015. 

This stage of the project is set to cost 29 billion yuan (US$4.6 billion), including the park, hotels and leisure facilities. Other stages are planned afterwards.

Jiang Shujie, deputy director with the Shanghai Construction Commission, said nearly 3 billion yuan has been spent on preparatory construction. 

This includes building roads and drainage systems, as well as sightseeing and traffic structures. 

Preparatory work should be finished by the spring, after which builders can move on to Disneyland attractions, Jiang said. 

Work has begun on a 10-kilometer waterway attraction that will enclose the site. A 5-kilometer stretch is currently being dug at the northwest of the site, Jiang said.

He added that two elevated roads connecting the site to the S1 and S2 highways are under construction and could open next April. 

A Metro link will also be built. 

Authorities have already revealed a rough plan indicating how Shanghai Disneyland could look, attracting great interest.

Jiang said the bidding process for the detailed design had begun, but did not elaborate on likely candidate designers.

The city said it has spent about 100 billion yuan this year on major government-backed construction projects. 

These were mostly aimed at upgrading traffic and other facilities to boost the local economy. 

Officials said there will be a substantial increase in next year's budget for similar work. 

Around 30 tunneling machines are currently at work in Shanghai, as the city builds more subway lines and other tunnels, said the construction authority. 

By 2015, the Metro network will have grown from 420 to 500 kilometers, said Jiang.


----------



## Yellow Fever

edit


----------



## onthebund

Yellow Fever said:


> please don't post too many photos in one entry. Max 10 pics per post please, thanks!


Ok,moderator!


----------



## hkskyline

Atmosphere said:


> ^^ I really, really hope the government is honest on this one... I would hate to see construction being stopped on the Shanghai Tower because of unforeseen problems.


I think it's just a simple subsidence problem, and won't likely compromise the whole Shanghai Tower project.


----------



## ganghui

*Suzhou Creek bridge under reconstruction*
Shanghai Daily
2012-2-20 

A "structurally unsafe" bridge in downtown Shanghai has been demolished and local motorists and cyclists will have to wait for 10 months before a brand-new bridge stands in its place, a project contractor said today.

The Shanghai Urban Construction Group, the contractor, said they have dismantled the Jiangning Road Bridge on the Suzhou Creek, and are preparing to build a new one at the same site.

Tens of thousands of commuters will have to make a detour, an extra 4.3 kilometers every day, due to the reconstruction work. Police effort to ease traffic jams in the area has proven futile.

The busy section of Jiangning Road between Guangfu Road and Aomen Road will not open to traffic until December, the contractor said.

The old bridge was built in 1968 and was rated "structurally unsafe" nine years ago. Transport authorities took protective measures each year to ensure its safety. Heavy trucks were banned from going over the bridge after the 2002 examination report.

And its neighboring Caoyang Road Bridge will also be reinforced after the new Jiangning Road Bridge opens to traffic. The construction of a subway station and high-rises is blamed for causing the bridge foundation to subside, prompting the repair project.


----------



## DominoCity

^^I'd also prefer having a longer distance to drive to using an unsafe bridge...


----------



## hkskyline

*'Alarming' shortage of construction inspectors*
Shanghai Daily
Feb 24, 2012

SHANGHAI is suffering an alarming shortage of government professionals to supervise construction project quality and site safety, and the local government has launched a plan to more than double the size of the force.

Currently, there are only 946 government inspectors in charge of supervising construction safety citywide, which means each has an average of nearly six construction projects to oversee, the Shanghai construction commission said yesterday. Their work includes surprise checks to spot safety loopholes and infractions of quality standards in the projects.

The construction watchdog said the deficiency in hands has reached an alarming level. The recruitment program to double the number of inspectors is still under discussion and its details have not been disclosed, including the projected cost.

In addition to increasing the staff, the authority plans much more use of high-tech methods to help improve construction site safety this year. All construction sites will be required to adopt mandatory work-ID card scanning, where workers entering a site must have their work ID cards scanned and recorded. Those who are illegally hired or fail to have certificates in professional skills will be banned entry by the scanning system, to be connected to the government watchdog information database.

Mistakes by unlicensed welders was a main cause of the November 15, 2010, high-rise inferno on Jiaozhou Road, which killed 58 people.


----------



## hkskyline

*City to put more limits on skyscraper foundation pits*
Shanghai Daily
Feb 25, 2012

SHANGHAI will restrict the construction of large foundation pits for new building projects in an effort to reduce land subsidence hazards, city construction officials said yesterday.

Projects that involve building deep and large foundation pits inside the Outer Ring Road will be closely restudied by the watchdogs for their potential influence on the underground environment, while new approvals will be restricted, the government officials said.

The decision came after a 10-meter-long road crack emerged in the Lujiazui area, the city's financial zone, earlier this month. The incident made headlines and stirred concerns among local residents, prompting talk about whether high-rise construction fever should be cooled.

Not surprisingly, officials later concluded that the crack was the "result of the foundation ditch construction" of the Shanghai Tower project, which will be China's highest skyscraper, at 632 meters, upon completion by 2014.

Subsidence takes place when groundwater is pumped out, which happens for pit construction for the foundations of high-rises.

The higher the building, the deeper and larger the foundation pit must be dug. Many locals have called for a slowdown in the construction of high-rises and more efforts to control land slippage in downtown areas, especially in Lujiazui, famous for its skyscrapers.

Shanghai is among many Chinese cities with the same problem, as the pace of construction quickens.

A plan drawn up by more than 10 state ministries to deal with subsidence in China noted that more than 50 cities are experiencing growing land subsidence. The Yangtze River Delta region and the North China Plain area are among regions suffering the most.

Local authorities said the Lujiazui road crack would be repaired in March. They also said technical monitoring proved that nearby high-rises are in safe condition.

Despite stricter controls on deep pit construction, the government will not slow down its continuing building of more urban infrastructure projects. City officials said yesterday that legislators have approved spending 116.6 billion yuan (US$18.4 billion) on major infrastructure projects this year. The budget slightly outnumbers last year's, they said.

Most of the projects are aimed at improving traffic conditions and everyday life conveniences for the city's outlying districts and new towns.

Investment will cover 95 major projects including 27 new ones scheduled to kick off this year.

They include building new roads between the suburbs and downtown, as well as new facilities to improve the unstable quality of tap water for millions of suburban residents.

For transportation, new projects scheduled to launch later this year include the second phase of Metro Line 13 and the northern and southern extensions to the Jiading-Minhang elevated road.

Construction will also start on public support facilities in the Dongtan wetland on Chongming Island to facilitate development of "green" sightseeing programs in the mouth of the Yangtze River.


----------



## lianli

^^
News is about Hangzhou, not Shanghai. ;-)


----------



## hkskyline

Whoops. Thanks for the heads-up! I've amended.


----------



## little universe

*SPSI (Shanghai Oil Painting & Sculpture Institute) Art Museum by local architect Wang Yan, Changning District*

For more information click on archdaily


----------



## big-dog

^^ I used to work in the building behind this museum (as seen in first pic). It was a nice experience to view some art during lunch hour


----------



## little universe

^^ Good onya!


----------



## hkskyline

The source website noted SPSI opened in October 2010. Was there a recent addition that prompted it to deserve mention in this projects and construction thread?


----------



## hkskyline

*City to put more limits on skyscraper foundation pits*
Shanghai Daily
Feb 25, 2012

SHANGHAI will restrict the construction of large foundation pits for new building projects in an effort to reduce land subsidence hazards, city construction officials said yesterday.

Projects that involve building deep and large foundation pits inside the Outer Ring Road will be closely restudied by the watchdogs for their potential influence on the underground environment, while new approvals will be restricted, the government officials said.

The decision came after a 10-meter-long road crack emerged in the Lujiazui area, the city's financial zone, earlier this month. The incident made headlines and stirred concerns among local residents, prompting talk about whether high-rise construction fever should be cooled.

Not surprisingly, officials later concluded that the crack was the "result of the foundation ditch construction" of the Shanghai Tower project, which will be China's highest skyscraper, at 632 meters, upon completion by 2014.

Subsidence takes place when groundwater is pumped out, which happens for pit construction for the foundations of high-rises.

The higher the building, the deeper and larger the foundation pit must be dug. Many locals have called for a slowdown in the construction of high-rises and more efforts to control land slippage in downtown areas, especially in Lujiazui, famous for its skyscrapers.

Shanghai is among many Chinese cities with the same problem, as the pace of construction quickens.

A plan drawn up by more than 10 state ministries to deal with subsidence in China noted that more than 50 cities are experiencing growing land subsidence. The Yangtze River Delta region and the North China Plain area are among regions suffering the most.

Local authorities said the Lujiazui road crack would be repaired in March. They also said technical monitoring proved that nearby high-rises are in safe condition.

Despite stricter controls on deep pit construction, the government will not slow down its continuing building of more urban infrastructure projects. City officials said yesterday that legislators have approved spending 116.6 billion yuan (US$18.4 billion) on major infrastructure projects this year. The budget slightly outnumbers last year's, they said.

Most of the projects are aimed at improving traffic conditions and everyday life conveniences for the city's outlying districts and new towns.

Investment will cover 95 major projects including 27 new ones scheduled to kick off this year.

They include building new roads between the suburbs and downtown, as well as new facilities to improve the unstable quality of tap water for millions of suburban residents.

For transportation, new projects scheduled to launch later this year include the second phase of Metro Line 13 and the northern and southern extensions to the Jiading-Minhang elevated road.

Construction will also start on public support facilities in the Dongtan wetland on Chongming Island to facilitate development of "green" sightseeing programs in the mouth of the Yangtze River.


----------



## hkskyline

Shanghai Daily
*Shanghai home purchases hit 8-month high*
2012-2-27

PURCHASES of new homes in Shanghai rose to the highest in eight weeks, more evidence that the housing market is rebounding, market data released today showed.

The city saw the sales of new homes, excluding government-funded affordable housing, hit 140,400 square meters last week, a surge of 68.3 percent from the previous seven-day period, according to a report by Shanghai Deovolente Realty Co.

Average prices were 19,490 yuan (US$3,093) per square meter, a retreat of 5.7 percent from a week earlier.

"Home buying sentiment extended a rally for the fourth straight week in the city amid notably improving demand for mid- to low-end apartments after developers cut their prices," said Lu Qilin, a researcher at Deovolente. "That's why average price also fell below the 20,000-yuan-per-square-meter barrier again after staying above the threshold for three consecutive weeks."

New houses costing less than 20,000 yuan a square meter accounted for two thirds of total transactions recorded last week across the city with eight of the city's 10 best-selling residential projects bearing a price tags within that range, Deovolente data showed.

"Demand is getting a boost as more homes become available and the trend is poised to continue over the next two months," said Huang Hetao, a research manager at Century 21 China Real Estate, operator of the city's largest estate chain in terms of outlet numbers. "From next month, more houses are expected to be released to the local market when more developers will come to agree that price-cutting is the only effective strategy at the moment to trigger sales as far as tightening measures all remain in place."


----------



## hkskyline

*Jumbo jet Expo HQ cleared for take-off*
Shanghai Daily
2012-2-29 

CHINA'S jumbo jet producer began building its new headquarters at the former World Expo 2010 site in Shanghai's Pudong New Area yesterday.

The Commercial Aircraft Corp of China project will be completed in 2014 to be the first headquarters of a state-owned enterprise at the former Expo site.

A total of 13 state-owned enterprises, including Baosteel and State Grid, are due to build or move their headquarters to the Expo's former Zone B.

"The city aims to build the former Expo site into the world's top-level headquarters economy zone to further boost its innovation-driven development," Shanghai Mayor Han Zheng has said.

COMAC, currently based on Zhangyang Road, also in Pudong, plans to have a headquarters and three centers in the city by 2014 to develop the country's first large passenger jet, the C919, and a regional passenger jet, the ARJ21, to compete with the world's leading plane makers.

Its research and development center in Zhangjiang High-Tech Park has been completed, while assembly and customer services centers in Pudong and Minhang District are also near completion, said Jin Zhuanglong, COMAC chairman.

"The new headquarters will include project management, financial services, marketing and sales as well as international exchange centers," Jin said.

China is investing 200 billion yuan (US$31.8 billion) in developing its domestic jumbo jet. All facets of the process - from design to sourcing and production - will be done in China, as the project aims to reduce the country's reliance on overseas firms such as Boeing and Airbus.

The C919, with 150 seats and a flying range of 4,075 kilometers, already has 235 orders from more than 10 Chinese companies. It is due to make its first flight in 2014.

The ARJ21 has more than 200 orders, mainly from Chinese state-controlled companies. It has begun final flight test certification.

Zone B is an area of 18.72 hectares earmarked for headquarters. Some 28 office buildings, to be built with environmentally friendly materials, will be constructed in the area, said Ding Hao, Expo Development Group president.

The city is also to build the country's first hotel cluster, with 1,200 rooms, in front of the Expo Center mainly for staff and officials of the enterprises.


----------



## hkskyline

*Construction site collapse tilts building, leaks gas*
Shanghai Daily
2012-3-1 








_A worker carries steel bars near a construction site in Shanghai's suburban Songjiang District yesterday. A cave-in at the construction site on Tuesday caused underground gas pipes to leak and a nearby office building to tilt, but there were no injuries, thanks to timely evacuation. The collapse also caused serious cracks in the nearby road._

A construction site in suburban Songjiang District collapsed on Tuesday afternoon, causing underground gas pipes to leak and a nearby office building to tilt, officials confirmed yesterday.

The collapse also caused serious cracks on Laiyin Road.

The gas leak was repaired and the tilting building was stabilized, said a district spokesman surnamed Mei.

The collapse was blamed on digging work inside the construction area, the government said. The accident happened about 4:30pm at the construction site near 1881 Laiyin Road, Qixinke Industry Park.

"There was a cracking sound since morning, and I didn't realize what was going on until a series of cracking steel bars," said a witness surnamed Wang, who works on the third floor of a building near the scene.

Wang then looked out the window and saw the collapse. Wang's building was evacuated for safety concerns. Serious cracks were soon found on the walls of Wang's building, which later tilted to the north. A separate security room for the building sank by more than 1 meter.

A part of Laiyin Road about 50 meters long, 5 meters wide and 2 meters deep collapsed, which caused the leak of the natural gas pipe below, officials said.

A strong smell of gas permeated the area. Traffic police cordoned the area and the emergency crew of the city's gas company was called in. The emergency was lifted about 5pm, Mei said.

"The staff closed the leaking gas pipe immediately," Mei said. "As most of the pipes were spare ones, the accident didn't affect the gas supply in the area."


----------



## hkskyline

*Famed temple faces safety woes *
Shanghai Daily
2012-3-1 

A 130-year-old famous Buddhist temple in downtown Shanghai faces alarming safety hazards due to growing termite damage, aging structures and land subsidence caused by the building of nearby high-rises.

Reconstruction efforts are under way, aiming to fix the safety risks and consolidate the temple structures. City officials said yesterday the government is reviewing the revamp plan for the Jade Buddha Temple in Putuo District, submitted by the temple authority and engineering experts.

The temple was founded in 1882 during the Qing Dynasty (1640-1911) with two jade Buddha statues imported to Shanghai from Myanmar by sea. It not only attracts busy traffic from Chinese visitors but is also internationally famous.

But the temple, with its narrowly spaced buildings, faces growing safety risks of fire and other accidents, according to the temple abbot, Jue Xing. All the temple buildings are made of wood and brick, making them vulnerable to fire. And the old temple was built with such narrow spaces that it did not have any fire-escape designs. With burning joss sticks and lighting candles the major way to pray among people inside Buddhist temples, the fire risk is exacerbated.

The abbot expressed deep worries at a recent forum.

"On New Year's Eve and New Year's Day as big crowds came in to pray and wish for good luck, traffic hit about 100,000 people," he said, adding that the crowds have always caused the district police to send out 70 to 80 officers just to keep order on New Year's Eve.

A report by local Architecture Quality Exam Station also showed the buildings inside the temple are troubled by serious and deteriorating termite damage as well as cracks and tilting structures. Some pillars inside the Chamber of Four Heavenly Kings, for example, have been detected tilting beyond the safety standard.

The temple has already started restricting daily traffic to visit the Jade Buddha Chamber, but that building also is tilting, the report said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Traffic seen worsening with events, construction*
Shanghai Daily
Mar 7, 2012

INCREASED traffic from coming holidays and events including the Chinese tomb-sweeping day, together with new urban construction projects, will cause further congestion on some downtown streets later this month, the city's traffic watchdog warned yesterday.

The predicted problems come on top of more than a month of rainy and cloudy weather that caused 10 percent more pile-ups on local elevated roads than usual in the past month.

Drivers in Baoshan District will be the worst affected. The Wusong Bridge spanning Yunzaobang Creek has been put under restricted traffic for renovation since Saturday. Cargo vehicles are banned for most hours of the day and half the traffic lanes are closed. The traffic restriction will continue for four months until the revamp is completed.

A jump on tomb-sweeping

Meanwhile, traffic on downtown Jiangning Road and Changshou Road will face aggravated jams due to construction of two new Metro stops for Line 13 in the area. Car lanes on the busy Changshou Road will be temporarily reduced to six from eight to make room for Metro construction this month.

Also expected to keep the streets busy: Commercial promotions in the central business district around the International Women's Day this Thursday, the World Short Track Speed Skating Championships to be held in town March 8-11 and the Qingming Festival holiday.

The Qingming Festival, dedicated to tomb-sweeping, falls on April 4, but people usually start paying visits to their family members' and friends' tombs a week or two ahead, in other provinces or local suburbs.


----------



## hkskyline

*More taxi stands to relieve pain of Lujiazui workers*
Shanghai Daily
2012-3-9 

Local officials said they are building 11 taxi stands and refurbishing two old ones in Lujiazui which bristles with skyscrapers. They are ready for use in June.

They will add 16 more stands as part of the Lujiazui administration's initiative to improve public services in the upscale financial hub.

Many office workers in the area have been complaining about their difficulty to get a taxi. They described that it is like "fighting a war" to get a taxi during the late afternoon rush hour and walking up and down the roads to flag a taxi is futile. Some walk a long distance to a hotel or a shopping mall to find a taxi.

The officials said the new taxi stands will allow taxi drivers to discharge or pick up a customer at the roadside without getting a fine and people will have more spots to wait for a taxi.

When all the 27 taxi stands are put into service, they can park at least 96 taxis at one time, they said.

The first few new stands will dot Fenghe Road and Lujiazui Road W.


----------



## hkskyline

*Floodwalls on Suzhou Creek springing leaks*
Shanghai Daily
Mar 13, 2012

CRACKS have been found in the floodwalls at several spots along Suzhou Creek, allowing water to spring out and flood sidewalks and cause serious safety concerns, the Shanghai Water Authority said yesterday.

The authority said it plans to make a statement today.

The penetration is mainly on the old floodwalls or in areas where the old walls have been joined to newly renovated walls. The problem was exposed when the tide rose, said an official surnamed Zhang of the Shanghai **** administration.

Zhang said officials had been discussing fixing the floodwalls for the past two weeks.

"We'll find the exact leaking areas and ask the relevant departments to handle them," Zhang said, adding that the likely remedy is to strengthen the walls and seal the cracks.

The leaking along the bank of the creek was tipped by a netizen identified as Bajiusanren on Sunday afternoon.

"I passed Beisuzhou Road yesterday and there was water penetrating out of the walls," he wrote on his microblog at t.xinmin.cn. "The worst part was under the Fujian Road Bridge where water sprang out of the sidewalk. The walls were built for only two to three years."

On the section of Beisuzhou Road under the Henan Road Bridge yesterday, a two-finger-wide and 3-meter-high crack could clearly be seen on the floodwall. The crack had been mended with silica gel but it seemed to have cracked again recently. River water kept flowing onto the road through the crack and ended up flowing into the sewers. A large area of the road was wet due to the leak, although the weather was dry.

More water was spotted under the Fujian Road Bridge. The river water was springing out from about a dozen holes in the sidewalk on the riverbank of the creek. The little springs were about 3 to 4 centimeters high and a finger wide.

Similar water penetration was found on Guangfu Road and Wuzhen Road on the north bank of the creek.

"I have to jump while walking to my office," said a security guard of a parking lot near Guangfu Road, whose shift box was above the leaking water.

"The penetration has been here for months," he said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Major roads to ease traffic from suburbs to downtown*
Shanghai Daily
Mar 14, 2012

THE millions of residents in outlying towns can expect largely improved road links to urban circles as Shanghai plans to build 30 major arteries in the next three years to ease a shortage of fast roads between some suburban areas and downtown districts.

The plan is part of a government initiative to build 50 new roads citywide to boost daily traffic flow across districts, especially between the suburbs and downtown.

The local construction commission said yesterday that 20 such roads had already been completed and opened to traffic.

Twenty more will be constructed this year and the others are to be completed by 2015.

Residents living in the western suburban Jiading District near its border with downtown Putuo District were among the first batch to benefit from the new road scheme.

For years they complained about unsafe traffic conditions as they drove into Putuo District on their major route to travel downtown.

"There used to be no road at all but a muddy lane always flooded in the rain," said a local resident.

Now Taopu Road, which opened to traffic early this year, is 42 meters wide to facilitate cyclists and vehicles.

Of the 20 such new roads to be built this year, many will be located between Minhang and its neighboring districts as well as inside the vast Pudong New Area.

Billions of yuan will be spent on the new roads citywide, but a detailed investment budget has not yet been specified, construction commission officials said. In the Pudong New Area alone, the new roads are projected to cost about 9 billion yuan.


----------



## hkskyline

*China to invest 800b yuan in subway projects, 5 in Shanghai*
Shanghai Daily
2012-9-7

CHINA has approved 25 new subway projects with an investment of 800 billion yuan (US$126.98 billion), *including five projects in Shanghai worth more than 16.79 billion yuan*.

Second-tier cities such as Xiamen in Fujian Province and Taiyuan in Shanxi Province are to build metro lines while Shanghai and Harbin in Heilongjiang Province will see extensions to their existing urban rail systems, the National Development and Reform Commission announced yesterday.

By 2015, Shanghai's Metro system will reach Disneyland in the Pudong New Area and the China Expo Exhibition Complex in Qingpu District.

Metro Line 11 will be extended from its Luoshan Road to Disneyland, a 9.15 kilometer stretch costing 4.37 billion yuan.

Metro Line 8 will go beyond its Shanghai Aerospace Museum stop to Huizhen Road with a 6.6 kilometer extension costing 2.24 billion yuan.

Metro Line 10 will be made 10 kilometers longer with a new route from New Jiangwan City to Gangchen Road at a cost of 5.94 billion yuan.

Metro Line 2 will extend 2 kilometers eastward, from Xujingdong to Panlong Road, with an investment of 1.35 billion yuan.

Metro Line 3 and Line 4, which currently share part of their route, will go their separate ways in a rerouting project which will involve 2.6 kilometers of track and cost 2.89 billion yuan.

Municipal and district governments will contribute 7.1 billion yuan to the projects, 42 percent of the total cost. The rest will be financed by banks.

By 2020, 40 cities in China will have subways that run for more than 7,000 kilometers, 4.3 times the current length, according to the China Association of Metros, an organization under the NDRC.

Zhang Yongjun, a researcher at China Center for International Economic Exchanges, said: "The construction of urban rail systems can bring massive investments and create a pull effect on the local economy."

China has also approved construction of airports, highways and other public works to revive economic growth that slumped to a three-year low of 7.6 percent in the second quarter.

The economic planning commission also gave the green light yesterday to the construction of 13 new highways that will measuring a total of 2,000 kilometers.

Local governments have also shown high interest in new infrastructure projects. The investment in local stimulus packages is said to amount to more than 10 trillion yuan over the past few months.


----------



## hkskyline

*City warned of water resource shortage
*
Shanghai Daily
Sep 7, 2012

SHANGHAI may face a shortage of water resources if the population continues to soar, according to a study by a local political advisory body.

The city currently has a population of 23 million, which is estimated to reach 30 million within the decade. By then, the teeming metropolis may have to resort to other drinking water sources in addition to the current Yangtze River and Huangpu River, Xinmin Evening News reported yesterday.

The current capacity of the city's water supply was about 16 million tons per day, which is able to cover the demand of 26 million people. However, once the population reaches 30 million the demand would rise to 18 million tons per day exceeding the current capacity, according to Xu Xuehong, a water and environment expert and a member of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Committee of Shanghai.

Meanwhile, the quality of water in the Huangpu, the main source of water for the city, continues to fall short, Xu said.

The Shanghai Water Authority had planned to use alternatives such as taking water directly from the Taihu Lake or building a new resource on the Yangtze but both have proved too difficult a task.

Since the Qingcaosha Reservoir in the Yangtze began operation last June, Shanghai has been altering its water supply structure.

By the end of 2015, 70 percent of the city's drinking water will be provided by Qingcaosha and Chenghang reservoirs of the Yangtze while the Huangpu will only take care of 30 percent.


----------



## djm160190

little universe said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7854736472/sizes/l/in/photostream/



What is being constructed here? Is it Xintiandi phase 2/3? Wasn't there a supertall planned for one of those phases?


----------



## cfredo

^^
Correct, it's Xintiandi Phase 2 U/C. Those two plots are for two 130m highrises, the supertall is Phase 3 wich hasn't started yet.


----------



## hkskyline

*Plan for shikumen housing creates stir*
Shanghai Daily
Sep 11, 2012

A LOCAL district government that decided to demolish a major shikumen neighborhood and reconstruct some buildings with original materials from the neighborhood to "protect" them has stirred controversy among experts.

Built in the 1930s, the 8,000-square-meter Shenyuli Lane neighborhood along Suzhou Creek will become a park free to the public, Zhou Haiyang, an official with the Suzhou Creek Development Office, told Shanghai Daily yesterday.

"Several buildings with the most typical shikumen characteristics will be rebuilt the same with its original looks and turned into stores or art and cultural centers in spots at the park," said Zhou.

He said the neighborhood failed to be listed as "historic protection buildings" by the city's cultural heritage authority and most of them are in poor condition.

The creek waterfront area is planned as an eco-friendly corridor for sightseeing and relaxation, with five parks and several yachting marinas, the Shanghai Bureau of Planning and Land Resources said. The neighborhood with about 40 shikumen buildings stands in the middle of the "corridor," so was designed into one of the five parks called Suzhou Creek Bay Cultural Park, according to the bureau.

Demolition work has begun on the neighborhood and about 1,000 residents and some businesses have been relocated from the original apartments, which had structural problems such as rot, as well as being overcrowded, according to Zhou.

The reconstruction plan caused arguments among local historic building protection experts, with some criticizing the new buildings as "fake."

"It is not protection but destruction, actually," said Ruan Yisan, director of the National Historic Cities Research Center of Tongji University.

Wang Weiqiang, an architectural and urban planning expert, also said that "the project is having historic heritage demolished and then building a fake."

The district government wants to preserve the buildings, but their condition was too poor for those who lived there, said a press officer for Zhabei District.

"The project may not be the best way of historic building preservation, but it should be a good example of improving people's living conditions while leaving some memory of the city's historic architectural style," said Wang Anshi, an architectural expert on the city's historic building protection committee.


----------



## hkskyline

*Roads to add 200 cameras a year*
Shanghai Daily
Sep 11, 2012

SHANGHAI will add 200 sets of road surveillance cameras annually to strengthen traffic violation enforcement, said city traffic police.

In response to city's top advisory body, which found a degree of traffic chaos and rampant violations on suburban ring roads, the traffic police said they will rely on cameras to nail violators. The new cameras will be added to locations and crossroads with frequent congestion and violations and to transportation hubs, said police.

The city now has more than 1,900 sets of surveillance cameras at local crossroads. But the current cameras can't reach all areas where violations are a problem, especially in city outskirts.

"The traffic violations like speeding and illegal passing are common on the Outer Ring Road," said Yan Zhizhuang with Shanghai Jiao Tong University, a member of the local advisory body. "Some transport trucks even use the passenger vehicle lanes and block the way."

Police said they will use the latest high-definition models of traffic cameras.

Not only can they capture a clear image of a car plate number but also the driver's image. Some cameras in current use have relatively poor image quality and need good weather to produce readily identifiable images.

Shanghai first introduced traffic cameras in 1996 when they still used film. They proved a success. By the early 2000s, traffic violation cases on some roads and intersections had dropped by up to 80 percent.

Also yesterday, traffic police said 17 people were killed and 104 others injured in tricycle-related road accidents this year.

Police said the tricycles, after changes in the engines for use in illegal transport operations, can reach the speed of regular vehicles, which is dangerous on the streets.

Police said they also will step up enforcement action against the illegal operators, who have been found gathering to attack passengers who do not want to take their tricycles.


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus-only lanes to be extended*
Shanghai Daily
Sep 14, 2012

THE city will extend its bus-only lanes to 300 kilometers by 2015, up from the current 160km in downtown, traffic authorities announced yesterday.

It's part of a major project to boost the public transport system, with the aim of getting 50 percent of daily commuters to use public transport over the following years.

Most of the lanes, about 240km long, will be set in downtown, officials said.

These lanes are open only to public transport buses during morning and afternoon rush hours.

To ensure smooth running of buses, officials said yesterday, cameras have been installed at the front and rear of two buses along route No. 127 on a trial basis. The idea is to deter other vehicles from illegally using the bus-only lanes.

Many vehicles use the lanes as shortcuts during rush hours, adding to congestion on city roads.

The use of the equipment will be expanded to other buses by the end of the year.

The traffic authority said it will make changes to the bus-only lanes and increase supervision.

It's part of a package of measures meant to ensure traffic priority for public buses, according to the Shanghai Transport and Port Administration.


----------



## hkskyline

*Bullet train to suburbs starts by end of month *
Shanghai Daily
Sep 18, 2012

SHANGHAI'S first direct railway line linking downtown to the city's outskirts using bullet trains will open to service by September 28, said the operator yesterday.

The Jinshan Railway Line, formerly designated as Metro Line 22, will see test runs after September 20, said railway officials. The Jinshan Line stretches from Shanghai South Railway Station to Jinshan New Town at the city's south end. New signs are being put up at the railway station. The 56-kilometer-long rail line has been financed and built by both the Shanghai city government and the Ministry of Railways.

Railway insiders said the line is expected to "adopt the Shanghai public transport system," which means the passengers would be able to use their public transport cards to buy the tickets. The details of the line, like fares and timetables, were not disclosed yesterday by the railway operator.

The subway will have two alternating operational modes, one non-stop and one that stops at stations.

It is expected to carry 5,000 passengers a day in its initial service.

The non-stop model will take half an hour along the route while the slower one needs about 45 minutes with nine stops. The trains can travel at about 160 kilometers per hour. The current bus lines carrying the Jinshan residents take more than an hour to get to downtown. The riders will be able to transfer to Line 1 at Xinzhuang Station and Shanghai South Railway Station.

Meanwhile, the local railway operator estimates a passenger surge in the coming Mid-Autumn Festival and National Day holiday. More than 2.66 million passengers will use the railways in the city during the holiday, a 9.68 percent increase over last year.

To handle the volume and solve ticketing issues, the operator allows riders to book the tickets for 42 train services this year more than a half month before the trains depart. More train services will be added during the holiday.


----------



## ZZ-II

hkskyline said:


> *City plans 150 more schools for suburbs*
> Shanghai Daily
> Sep 6, 2012
> 
> AN additional 150 schools and kindergartens will be built on the city's outskirts as growth of the migrant population outstrips the supply of education resources, the Shanghai Education Commission said yesterday.
> 
> Also, one district is addressing the shortage by using a grading system to determine which non-local families gain access to public kindergartens.
> 
> With the influx, the previous education blueprint for 2011 to 2015 couldn't meet the needs, officials said. So commission is drafting new plans to build another 150 kindergartens and schools in the suburbs, officials said.
> 
> While 71 percent of students are in the suburbs, only 65 percent schools and kindergartens are in those areas, officials said.
> 
> Most parents prefer to send their children to public kindergartens and schools, which are cheaper than private ones.
> 
> Minhang District, which has seen a big increase in its migrant population, is using a pilot program this year that grades non-local families for kindergarten admission to determine which children come first. According to the system, public kindergarten space for non-local children will be open first to those whose parents are deemed to have made a bigger contribution to the city's development.
> 
> The candidate family is evaluated according to the parents' years working in the city, social security insurance payments and even such factors as voluntary service and blood donations.
> 
> Children from non-local families with lower grades will have to go to private kindergartens or day care centers, if the public kindergartens have been occupied with those from the higher grades.
> 
> The district government offers subsidies to private kindergartens according to their intake of children.
> 
> Other districts in the city are also exploring new systems to help them deal with the issue, the commission said.


150 new shools? that sounds damn much :nuts:


----------



## skanny

It will not be done in 2 or 3 years hein ! :lol: This kind of huge projects takes years and years to be finished , but 150 Schools in ONLY suburbs , that's insane , and typically chinese :bash:


----------



## hkskyline

skanny said:


> It will not be done in 2 or 3 years hein ! :lol: This kind of huge projects takes years and years to be finished , but 150 Schools in ONLY suburbs , that's insane , and typically chinese :bash:


http://www.economist.com/node/21556271

_This matters because the next generation of migrants has already arrived in staggering numbers. Shanghai's migrant population almost trebled between 2000 and 2010, to 9m of the municipality's 23m people. Nearly 60% of Shanghai's 7.5m or so 20-to-34-year-olds are migrants.

In China's system of household registration (known as hukou), children born to rurally registered parents count as rural, even if their parents have migrated to the city, and regardless of where they themselves were born. In 2010 Shanghai was home to 390,000 children under the age of six who were officially classified as “migrants”.

They are fated to grow up on a separate path from children of Shanghainese parents. Migrant children are eligible to attend local primary and middle schools, but barred from Shanghai's high schools._

That's why there may be a big demand for schools in the suburbs, where it is cheaper for the migrants to live.


----------



## Minsk

*Turenscape completes new urban park for Shanghai waterfront*

Built on a brownfield of a former industrial site, Houtan Park is a regenerative living landscape on Shanghai's Huangpu riverfront. The park's constructed wetland, ecological flood control, reclaimed industrial structures and materials, and urban agriculture are integral components of an overall restorative design strategy to treat polluted river water and recover the degraded waterfront in a aesthetically pleasing way.

The first challenge was restoring the degraded environment. The water of Huangpu River is highly polluted with a national water quality ranking of Lower Grade V, the lowest grade on a scale of I-V. The second challenge was to improve flood control. A conventional retaining wall would continue to limit accessibility and preclude habitat creation along the water's edge, so an alternative flood control design proposal was necessary.

A linear constructed wetland was designed to create a reinvigorated waterfront as a living machine to treat contaminated water from the Huangpu River. Cascades and terraces are used to oxygenate the nutrient rich water, remove and retain nutrients and reduce suspended sediments while creating pleasant water features. 2,400 cubic meters per day of water can be treated from Lower Grade V to Grade III.

The wetland also acts as a floodable buffer. The terrace design of the wetland alleviates the elevation difference between the city the river, safely reconnecting people to the water's edge. Crops and wetland plants were selected to create an urban farm allowing people to witness seasonal changes. The industrial materials from the site are reconfigured to create artful forms, new paving material for the boardwalk, and shelters.

An ecologically recovered landscape, urban agriculture and industrial spirit are the three major layers of the park, woven together through a network of paths where visitors are educated about green infrastructure within a lushly restored recreational area. 

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Hongqiao Terminal 1 gets green makeover*
Shanghai Daily
Sep 22, 2012

THE old terminal building of Shanghai's Hongqiao International Airport, or Terminal 1, will be renovated to include a huge park so that visitors to the city will get a green welcome, the building designers said yesterday.

"Passengers coming out from the airport will first meet a major green area rather than lines of taxis or Metro stations," Liu Hung Chih, regional managing director of AECOM, the planning body for the building, said yesterday as the company established a partnership with Harvard University on urban planning.

"It will be a completely changed set-up, with budget hotels, shower rooms, more duty-free shops as well as Wi-Fi coverage," said Jin Dexiong, deputy director of the Shanghai Airport Authority.

The new terminal building will turn the airport, which is now a transportation hub, into a center for commerce and lifestyle. It will become a living room of urban environment rather than just an airport, according to Sean Chiao, executive vice president of AECOM China and a senior urban planner.

"It is a trend for future cities to make airports and railway stations also a source of pleasure for the public by combining them with parks and other functions," Mohsen Mostafavi, dean of Harvard's Graduate School of Design, told Shanghai Daily yesterday.

Students from the school will make urban blueprints for Xiamen in the southeast Fujian Province, Shenyang in the northeast Liaoning Province and Macau in three years in collaboration with the cities' urban planning authorities.

Mostafavi said that the new Hongqiao terminal building will be a good model for airports and railway stations across China.

The renovation work on Hongqiao's Terminal 1 building will be finished by 2015.

The terminal currently handles only 10 percent of passenger volume to the airport following the launch of Terminal 2 in 2010, according to the Shanghai Development and Reform Commission.

The new Hongqiao terminal, when it is fully revamped, will be able to handle a total of 15 million passengers per year, mainly from China, Japan and South Korea as well as those using low budget carriers, according to the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission of the Shanghai government.


----------



## big-dog

z0rg said:


> China Film Museum to be started. I almost had forgotten about this project.
> 
> 中国电影博物馆在上海动工
> 上海是中国电影的发祥地，昨日，笔者从上海工业旅游促进中心获悉，上海将出现一座国内规模最大的电影博物馆——中国电影博物馆。据悉，该博物馆投资9亿元，总建筑面积超过10万平方米，12层高的主楼内将设置展厅、数码影院和互动体验区。
> 
> 据了解，这座上海电影博物馆由上海电影制片厂在漕溪北路595号投建，目前，项目已经进入环评公示阶段，按计划，今年底工程将正式启动，至2010年前后可正式完工。届时，馆内将展出反映上海电影百年历史的老照片和老电影，并提供“展示中心”和“电影主题街”等齐全而新颖的服务项目，总建筑面积将达到10万余平方米，成为国内规模最大的电影博物馆。
> 
> 电影博物馆主楼共12层，高度55.5米，低区将设置电影艺术陈列展示区，高区将设置电影制作技术展示区。博物馆还将建设两幢辅楼，作为电影艺术教育培训区和电影纪念品展览厅。在地下层部分，电影博物馆还将设置电影放映区和影视作品交流区。
> 
> Google translator
> 
> China Film Museum to start in Shanghai
> Shanghai is the birthplace of Chinese film, yesterday, the author from the Shanghai Industrial Tourism Promotion Center was informed that Shanghai will appear one of the largest film museum - China Film Museum. According to reports, the Museum invested 900 million yuan, the total construction area of over 100,000 square meters, the 12-storey main building will be set up within the exhibition hall, digital cinema and interactive experience areas.
> 
> It is understood that this film museum in Shanghai by the Shanghai Film Studio, 595 voted in Caoxibeilu built, at present, the project has entered the stage of the EIA publicity, according to plan, this project will be officially launched, to be formally before and after 2010 Completion. By then, the Library will be on display reflect the Shanghai Film 100-year-old old photos and old movies, and the "Exhibition Center" and "movie themes Street" complete and innovative services, a total construction area will reach 10 million square meters. Become the largest film museum.
> 
> Film Museum a total of 12-storey main building, 55.5 meters high and low areas will be set up on display in film arts exhibition area, high-zone will be set up film production technology exhibition area. Museum will also build two auxiliary buildings, as the film arts education and training areas and the Exhibition Gallery of film souvenirs. In the basement of the Film Museum will also set up film and video works of the exchange zone area.


This structure is almost done in Xujiahui. I passed by it last month and took these pictures.


----------



## hkskyline

*Planned planetarium to be out of this world*
Shanghai Daily
Oct 11, 2012

SHANGHAI is planning a modern planetarium after the city's only astronomy museum disappointed local space enthusiasts.

The observatory at existing facilities in suburban Sheshan Hill is for scientific research only and the museum is equipped with no modern devices but displays pictures only.

The plan has thrilled local enthusiasts who recommended four venues in suburbs suitable for a planetarium and organized a poll on the Internet.

The venues are the Oriental Land in Qingpu District, Lingang New City in the Pudong New Area, Sheshan Hill in Songjiang District and Pujiang Town in Minhang District. By 6pm yesterday, Lingang New City in Pudong had the most votes, followed by Pujiang Town in Minhang and Sheshan Hill.

Tang Haimin, chief of Shanghai Observatory's science education sector, said each venue has its own advantages, but Lingang New City, next to the sea, has the best conditions for observation. Tang said the planetarium should have both good observation and transportation, and Pujiang Town has an obvious advantage for being close to downtown and along the Metro Line 8.

Working with the observatory, the Shanghai Science and Technology Museum has been working on draft plans for the planetarium. But it is still too early to say when they will break ground, Tang said yesterday.

Some parents who took their kids to the astronomical observatory and museum on Sheshan Hill during the holidays said they were disappointed.

Cheng Yong, father of a four-year-old boy, said the exhibits were too old and his son had little interest in pictures, display boards and bulky, outdated instruments.

"We expected to learn something new about the universe but there are all old-fashioned things. No movies. No spherical screens. No multimedia equipment. There is nothing that children can have an interest in playing," Cheng said.

Tang explained that the museum is a historic site.

"That's why Shanghai needs a planetarium. The existing facilities, apparently, could not satisfy the scientific desire of space fans," Tang said, adding that there should be a large planetarium hall where people could view thousands of stars and virtual performances like flying comets, an open observatory and advanced telescopes.


----------



## hkskyline

*Sculptures to adorn creek site*
Shanghai Daily
Oct 13, 2012

EIGHT sculptures will be built along the banks of Suzhou Creek in three years, with the first two set up by the end of this month.

The two statues will symbolize the riverfront feature and past industrial civilization, as lots of factories, including Shanghai Matches Factory and Shanghai Beer Factory, used to stand along the creek.

The other statues are now in the planning stage and the pubic will be invited to select appropriate designs, the Changning Planning and Land Authority said.

One sculpture, entitled Moment, will be erected at the Hongqiao Riverfront Park, the former site of the Shenxin No. 1 Textile Factory while the other, named Change, will be set up in the former site of the Tianyuan Chemical Plant. Both are created by Yang Jinsong, a professor at the China Academy of Art.


----------



## hkskyline

*Dismantling of ancient building halted but is it too late?*
Shanghai Daily
Oct 16, 2012 

LOCAL cultural heritage authorities have stopped the dismantling of a 150-year-old downtown building hidden behind old residential houses, but most of the historic structure has already been demolished.

The roof and walls of the three-story wooden structure known as "Shen's House" on Huayi Street in Huangpu District have been removed, but some delicate sculptures of flowers and patterns still can be seen on the pillars and beams and other relics.

The building was awaiting final approval to be listed as a protected building but the developer tore it down in a hurry, Zhou Lijun, an official with the Cultural Heritage Bureau of Huangpu, told Shanghai Daily yesterday.

The bureau asked workers to stop the demolition work over the weekend but found that the majority of the structure had already been destroyed. "The only thing we can do now is to relocate some important parts of the building to preserve them and may be exhibit them to the public," she suggested.

The building, covering about 500 square meters, is hidden behind rows of old residential buildings in Dongjiadu area, an old community where most residents have been moved out due to the area's redevelopment.

Some new buildings of high-end apartments that offer a view of the Huangpu River have been erected behind the old houses.

"The Shen's House was quite famous in the area because the building was quite beautiful and its interior decoration was luxurious," said the owner of a shop near the building who has lived here for 30-plus years.

He said more than 10 families, including the descendants of the said Shen, were living in the building, but who moved out 10 years ago and the house remained vacant.

The developer launched the demolition work a month ago, with plans to replace it with a high-rise, forcing neighboring residents to seek help from local media. They posted photographs on the microblog site weibo.com that drew the attention of the bureau, the shop owner, who declined to be named, said.

The Shen's House was built in 1860 by Shen Yisheng, a shipping merchant from southeast China's Fujian Province, as one of the most luxurious residential houses in the city.

"Though the historic building is not yet under legal protection, the developer still had no right to demolish it without permission from the historic heritage authority," said Tian Baojiang, professor with the construction and urban planning school of Tongji University.

The heritage bureau said that since the building had yet to be listed as a protected cultural relic, it could not take legal measures to punish the developer.


----------



## hkskyline

*Wrecker's ball hits ancient home*
Shanghai Daily
Oct 20, 2012

A 150-YEAR-OLD downtown building was torn down yesterday even though cultural heritage authorities stopped demolition work on it last weekend.

The three-story wooden structure known as Shen's House, hidden behind old homes in Huangpu District, was torn down by a developer yesterday to make way for a new construction project.

The Cultural Heritage Bureau of Huangpu stopped the demolition work last weekend after learning it was one of the city's oldest homes and built in the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911).

"It was too late for the bureau to stop the demolition as the majority of the structure had already been destroyed," Zhou Lijun, an official with the bureau, told Shanghai Daily.

The heritage bureau said it was awaiting final approval to list the house as a protected building. Since the building had yet to be listed as a protected cultural relic, the bureau could not take legal action to punish the developer.

"The developer should at least ask cultural heritage experts to evaluate it before tearing it down," said Lu Jiansong, an expert with the State Administration of Cultural Heritage.

Some delicate carvings of flowers could still be seen on pillars and beams and other relics when demolition work was stopped on Monday, but only bricks and stones could be seen at the site yesterday.

Zhou said the only thing they can do now is relocate some important parts of the building to preserve them and eventually exhibit them to the public.

Residents living nearby said workers had stopped working at the site for several days after local media outlets reported the story, but tore down the rest of the building in a hurry yesterday.

Shen's House was built in 1860 by Shen Yisheng, a shipping merchant from Fujian Province. It was one of the most luxurious homes in the city at the time.

Wu Jiang, a professor with the College of Architecture and Urban Planning of Tongji University, expressed regret the building was destroyed.

"The developer could have preserved the building and combined it with new structures to be built in the area."


----------



## oliver999

鱼人码头 gaoloumi.com


----------



## oliver999

yangpu district,around wujiaochang ,several project.


----------



## hkskyline

*Top of downtown historic building partly collapses during renovation*
Shanghai Daily
2012-12-31 










THE top two stories of a downtown historic building collapsed early yesterday morning, causing no injuries but showering the area below with falling brick and concrete, blocking traffic in the Bund area.

It was the second structural collapse at a Shanghai building this month.

The eight-story building, the Sichuan Building at the crossroad of Yan'an Road E. and Sichuan Road M. in Huangpu District, had its top structures, on the seventh and eighth floors, partly collapse about 3am yesterday.

Parts of those stories facing south collapsed with a loud sound, with heavy concrete chunks hitting the road and sidewalk below.

The damaged building was undergoing interior renovation when the collapse happened, according to Huangpu District government. City police and work safety authorities are investigating the cause.

"The seventh and eighth floors were added to the building in the 1980s," according to an initial investigation of a task force led by a deputy district director. About 600 square meters were damaged.

The building, designed by a Norwegian engineer and finished in 1943, was once owned by the British company Wheelock. It also is known as the Texaco building as it was leased to American oil giant Texaco in the past. Now it is home to several companies that rent space, and it was given historic protection in 1993 by the city government.

Residents nearby were evacuated soon after.

The district government said late yesterday that 39 people in 13 households living nearby had returned home after being temporarily resettled, with 49 visitors living in nearby hotels evacuated and remaining elsewhere.

Major roads nearby such as Yan'an and Sichuan roads were closed to traffic. A ramp of the underground Bund tunnel also was closed, said city traffic authorities, leading to congestion. Traffic was still blocked last night as the clearing work progressed.

By late yesterday afternoon, the rooftop and debris on the building were removed as a construction company entrusted by the government for clearing work. Some tenants were allowed limited access.

"We just brought out two computers because they have important files and data stored on them," said a staff member who works on the fourth floor.

Workers from the building said it was being checked for safety yesterday. "We do not know whether it's safe or not," one worker said.

Cracks were first observed in the building on Saturday night when the renovation workers inside retreated after alerting others, local TV news said.

Renovation work was being conducted by a company named Shanghai Di'ang Industrial Development Co, authorities said.

City commerce and industry authorities' information showed that the company was registered in the same building that collapsed. The company's services include real estate development, construction material, renovation and mine products, according to the files. It was set up in May 2006.

It remained unclear whether the renovation work had been approved by local housing authorities, as required by Shanghai historical building protection regulations.

Building safety issue garnered public attention after a four-story building undergoing illegal renovation collapsed, killing three in Minshang District on December 10.


----------



## hkskyline

*5 confirmed dead after collapse at building site*
Shanghai Daily
Jan 2, 2013 

FIVE workers have been confirmed dead and 17 others were injured after a concrete platform under construction collapsed in Shanghai's Pudong New Area on Monday night, the city government said yesterday.

More than 30 people were working at the site of a five-story parking lot and train maintenance depot for the under construction Metro Line 12 in Pudong's Jinqiao area when the accident happened at around 9pm.

A number of workers were buried under falling scaffolding when the platform collapsed, according to one worker who escaped with minor injuries.

Thousands of metal poles were scattered across a 500 square meter area of Jinhui Road and a crane was also seen falling on the building, according to witnesses.

More than 100 firefighters clambered over the poles in a search for buried workers while ambulances took the injured to nearby Shuguang Hospital.

"My father agreed to have dinner with me and spend the New Year's Eve together after work," a 25-year-old woman surnamed Lu told reporters at the scene.

She was calling out and screaming her father's name. But rescuers later found his body in the debris.

Four others died in hospital, the government said after rescue work ended yesterday.

Of the injured, one suffered spinal injuries and was in a serious condition. The others were stable, said Zhu Meiping, a doctor at the hospital.

Most of the injuries were bone fractures while some suffered eye damage from spilling concrete, Zhu said.

The family member of a worker who died collapsed at the scene and was also taken to hospital.

The cause of the collapse is not yet known and an investigation team led by Vice Mayor Shen Jun and the city's work safety watchdog has begun looking into the accident.

The No. 2 Shanghai Construction Group said yesterday that building work would be halted for three days for a safety inspection.

The site is close to the terminus of Line 12, which is expected to be in operation by 2014 from the city's northeast to its southwest, with 30-plus stations and 40 kilometers of track.


----------



## hkskyline

*Cardiology hospital under construction in Qingpu*
Shanghai Daily
7 January 2013

THE main building of Shanghai's first cardiology hospital was topped off today in Qingpu District.

The Shanghai Delta Hospital, a Sino-US joint venture, is expected to open next year with 200 beds and will offer advanced cardiac treatment and rehabilitation services as that in Western countries.

Its American partner has specialized in cardiology and post-surgery rehabilitation for over 30 years.

With more than 1 billion yuan in investment, the hospital will be the largest medical joint venture in Shanghai.

"Only 4 percent of China's cardiac patients were treated in 2004. The rate is now 20 percent but still very low due to limited hospital resources, poor education and inadequate disease prevention," said Dr Peter Liu, CEO of Shanghai Delta Hospital and Clinics.

In Shanghai, patients just go home after a heart surgery without getting any rehabilitation training. In developed countries, doctors would offer patients guidance on physical exercise and diet as well as psychological treatment to help them recover, Liu said.

"Such services are almost nonexistent in China as health authorities pay little attention to disease prevention and rehabilitation," Liu added.

The company first opened a clinic, Shanghai DeltaWest Clinic, in downtown Hongqiao area to offer high-quality cardiovascular care.


----------



## big-dog

SOHO Hailun Square, 海伦广场

Project bidding completed, project final cost: 355.8 mln yuan










--weibo


----------



## cfredo

^^
Nice! Do you know the height? (I guess it's around 150m)


----------



## big-dog

About 130m, 33F.


----------



## cfredo

big-dog said:


> About 130m, 33F.


Thanks. Not really tall, but the cladding looks nice.


----------



## big-dog

yes the cladding reminds me of the Durian Building of Singapore.


----------



## hkskyline

*Marriott opens new Pudong hotel to tap tourism boom*
Shanghai Daily
2013-1-10 

SHANGHAI'S tourism industry will continue to boom in years to come, especially after the opening of Shanghai Disneyland in 2015, officials said today.

Though the occupancy rate of some hotels suffered due to a spate of hotels opening before the World Expo in Shanghai in 2010, the industry still has a promising future, said James Macadie, general manager of Shanghai Marriott Hotel Pudong East which opened today in the Jinqiao area.

"An increasing number of Chinese business travelers from outside Shanghai will choose to stay in a five-star hotel in the city," he said, adding that his new hotel is located in a district very popular for business travelers and tourists alike.

The government of Pudong plans to build Jinqiao and Chuansha into the International Tourism Zone with total investment exceeding 100 billion yuan, said Pudong Governor Jiang Liang.

The zone will have Shanghai Disneyland in the center, surrounded by other theme parks and tourism facilities. The 24.5-billion-yuan Disneyland Park is already under construction.


----------



## hkskyline

*Lujiazui skyway links Metro with high-rises*
Shanghai Daily
2013-1-14 










WHITE-COLLAR workers will soon be able to walk from the Metro station in the high-traffic Lujiazui area to their offices in a cluster of skyscrapers via a winding skyway, the project builder said today.

A 540-meter-long elevated walkway connecting the Lujiazui Metro Station with the Jinmao Tower, Shanghai World Financial Center, and Shanghai IFC has been built today, said Shanghai Urban Construction Engineering Group.

It is the main part of a skyway network designed to let commuters walk above ground-level traffic to their office buildings which they long complained as being "highly visible but not easily accessible."

The skyway's ring-shaped overpass, a platform and a corridor have already been put into use. People can reach the buildings via the skyway without crossing roads, the builder said.

Construction on the 9-meter-width skyway started last August.


----------



## hkskyline

Shanghai Daily
*I.M. Pei invited to redesign Paramount Hall*
2013-1-15 










SHANGHAI plans to turn the Paramount Hall, an icon of its colonial past, into a modern jazz theater, officials told Shanghai Daily today.

Internationally eminent architect Ieoh Ming Pei and Hong Kong designer Alan Chan will be invited to design the Paramount Jz Center, a Jing'an District Cultural Bureau official said.

The 80-year-old building on Yuyuan Road near the Jing'an Temple will be restored to its original grandeur and every design detail will be kept intact.

"If the Lincoln Center in New York City is called the center of Western jazz, then the renovated Paramount in Shanghai will be the center of Eastern jazz," said Chen Chao, deputy director of Shanghai Library who is in charge of Paramount's restoration.

Apart from being a dance hall, visitors can also watch movies and enjoy a cabaret show, according to the plan.

Built in 1933, the Art Décor building was the biggest entertainment venue in Shanghai in those days and a popular haunt for the rich and famous, such as Chinese poet Xu Zhimo and warlord Zhang Xueliang. Claire Chennault, commander of the Flying Tigers, and his fiancée Chen Xiangmei held their engagement ceremony there.

The hall is now open to the public from 1pm-4:30pm daily, charging 40 yuan on weekdays and 80 yuan at weekend. After the renovation, the hall will open from 10am to 12:30am, according to the bureau.

The Paramount Hall has undergone several renovations. It was transformed into a theatre and a department store in 1954. Its latest renovation was in 2009 to change it back to a dancing hall.


----------



## hkskyline

*Traffic hub to open in Pudong by mid-year*
Shanghai Daily
2013-1-16 

A KEY traffic hub in Pudong's Sanlin area will open by the middle of this year, providing more convenient access to downtown Shanghai for suburban residents, the city's construction and transport commission said yesterday.

The hub will feature six bus routes with 500 parking spaces for vehicles. The hub is close to Luheng Road Station on Metro Line 8.

Shi Zhenhai, deputy general manager with the builder, Shanghai Transportation Investment Group, said residents nearby will be encouraged to drive to the hub and then take subways downtown.

Stores and a wet market will also be included in the hub, Shi added.

Sanlin is a growing community with many large apartment complexes having opened in recent years. About 40 percent of an expected 100,000 people already live in the area.

The city is working on dozens of supporting projects for large suburban communities to address housing and transportation issues.


----------



## el palmesano

great new the one about the theatre


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice projects


----------



## big-dog

SOHO Zhongshan square, near Hongqiao Railway station










by Pan shiyi


----------



## Minsk

*Shanghai Wuzhou International Plaza Winning Proposal / Synthesis Design + Architecture Inc. & Shenzhen General Institute of Architectural Design and Research*

*Architects:* Synthesis Design + Architecture Inc. and Shenzhen General Institute of Architectural Design and Research Co. Ltd
*Location:* Shanghai, China
*Design Team:* Synthesis Design + Architecture (Design Architect) Shenzhen General Architectural Design Institute (Executive Architect, Structural Engineer, MEP) OneView CG (Visualization)
*Project Credits:* Alvin Huang, AIA (Design Principal), Chia-ching Yang, Joseph Sarafian, David O. Wolthers
*Client:* Hong Kong Wuzhou International Group Co., Ltd.
*Program: *Mixed-use office, hotel, retail, entertainment & lifestyle development
*Area: *180,000sqm
*Project Budget:* $250,000,000 USD
*Status:* Invited Competition (First Place)

www.archdaily.com


----------



## Caravaggio

What a fantastic design hope it gets built


----------



## el palmesano

wow!!


----------



## hkskyline

*City seeks drop in downtown dwellers*
Shanghai Daily
Jan 26, 2013

SHANGHAI will trim the proportion of its population living downtown by 4 percentage points and limit the city's total population to 26.5 million by 2020, officials said.

The number of permanent residents in downtown districts will account for around 45 percent of the city's total population by 2020, according to a city primary functions plan released by the Shanghai government.

Some 11 million people are living in the eight downtown districts of Huangpu, Xuhui, Changning, Jing'an, Putuo, Zhabei, Hongkou and Yangpu, and Baoshan and Minhang districts, accounting for nearly half of the city's population.

"The city government will strictly control the scale of population in the 10 districts, especially in Baoshan and Minhang, and also guide downtown residents to move to other districts," the government said. Many out-of-towners live in the two districts.

By the end of 2011, Shanghai had about 23 million residents, including over 9 million from outside the city, according to the latest figure available at the website of Shanghai Population and Family Planning Commission.

"The increase in the city's population has caused many problems, including surging housing prices, traffic congestion and a lack of medical resources," the plan said.

The plan divides the city into four functional zones.

The 10 downtown districts should develop service industries and control the population. The Pudong New Area should focus on reform and opening up and lead in changing the city development model. Suburban Jiading, Jinshan, Songjiang, Qingpu and Fengxian districts should attract more people to live, and create industries. Chongming Island should protect its environment.


----------



## hkskyline

*Defective scaffolds led to fatal collapse*
Shanghai Daily 
Jan 26, 2013 

DEFECTIVE scaffolding and framing contributed to the collapse of a concrete deck that killed five workers and injured 17 on a Metro Line 12 construction site on December 31, city work safety authorities said yesterday.

Investigators were still determining who should be held responsible, officials said.

At the time of the incident, cement work was being done at the site for a train parking structure for Line 12 in the Pudong New Area's Jinqiao area, officials said.

By 8:30pm, the operator of a crane used to move materials cut the crane's power and left for the day. At 9:03pm, scaffolding and framing alongside the crane twisted and crashed into the crane, which fell onto the concrete deck, causing the collapse.

The structures "had flaws and lost balance under the weight of cement and the crane," officials pointed out.

More than 30 people were working at the site of a five-story parking lot and train maintenance depot at the site.

The work safety bureau said the builder, the Shanghai No. 2 Construction Group, as well as an engineering supervision company and a labor service subcontractor, were lax in their management.


----------



## hkskyline

*TV tower opens its highest 'capsule'*
Shanghai Daily 
Jan 25, 2013 










RENOVATION of the "space capsule" observatory on the highest deck of the Oriental Pearl TV Tower, one of the city's iconic scenic spots in the Pudong New Area's Lujiazui financial hub, is finished and it is expected to reopen early next month.

The deck, at 350 meters, was shut last November for updating.

The changes highlight the deck's futuristic appearance and incorporate more high-tech elements around the theme of outer space.

Some new exhibits will provide an interactive experience, officials said, but they said it would remain a secret until nearer the opening.


----------



## big-dog

Minsk said:


> *Shanghai Wuzhou International Plaza Winning Proposal / Synthesis Design + Architecture Inc. & Shenzhen General Institute of Architectural Design and Research*
> 
> *Architects:* Synthesis Design + Architecture Inc. and Shenzhen General Institute of Architectural Design and Research Co. Ltd
> *Location:* Shanghai, China
> *Design Team:* Synthesis Design + Architecture (Design Architect) Shenzhen General Architectural Design Institute (Executive Architect, Structural Engineer, MEP) OneView CG (Visualization)
> *Project Credits:* Alvin Huang, AIA (Design Principal), Chia-ching Yang, Joseph Sarafian, David O. Wolthers
> *Client:* Hong Kong Wuzhou International Group Co., Ltd.
> *Program: *Mixed-use office, hotel, retail, entertainment & lifestyle development
> *Area: *180,000sqm
> *Project Budget:* $250,000,000 USD
> *Status:* Invited Competition (First Place)
> 
> www.archdaily.com


anybody knows where it'll be located? I couldn't find the Huatai Road mentioned on its web site.


----------



## Severiano

Another LV store!!!! Yayyy just what we need!


----------



## little universe

big-dog said:


> anybody knows where it'll be located? I couldn't find the Huatai Road mentioned on its web site.


^^

All those British architects' fault...they made WRONG Spelling of the Road's name, it should be Hutai Rd(沪太路) not Huatai Rd...somewhere in Zhabei District near the Middle Ring Road (中环路, not the so called "3rd Ring Road" in the designers' description)...at the junction of Hutai Rd /沪太路 and Jincheng Rd /晋城路 to be more exactly.




Maps by me:





















The site plan from archdaily.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Solutions sought to ease parking space problem*
Shanghai Daily
Jan 30, 2013

SHORTAGE of parking space in the city again came up for discussion among lawmakers and political advisers yesterday.

Although many lawmakers prefer to use public transport and play the perfect role model, it is hardly the solution for the growing problem.

Parking, along with traffic jams, are among the top agenda for the city as it tries to address the increasing vehicle volume amid limited resources.

There are about 780,000 public parking facilities in downtown, well short of the preferred 1.14 million.

"The parking issue has lagged behind in the first place," Chen Hailin, a member of the city's top political advisory body, the Shanghai committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, pointed out.

Chen suggested putting technology to use to gradually develop parking into an industry with more parking lift systems to fight lack of space.

Resident community managements should also be encouraged to renovate the underground parking facilities and civil-defense structures to make more space, Chen said, while adding that current regulations also need to be adjusted.

No immediate solution

Another 220,000 private cars will hit the roads this year, with a total volume of 1.62 million.

The figure does not include out-of-town vehicles.

There are plans to increase parking areas both in public and residential areas in downtown Shanghai in the next five years.

But Li Zhengwu, chairman of the Shanghai Parking Service Association, said it may still not be enough.

"After all, the demand to buy a car is still very high among local residents," said Li, adding the problem "cannot be solved in a short time."

Meanwhile, car owners and drivers are coming up with innovative ways to park their cars.

At the city's two airports, cars are parked along the elevated roads that lead to the terminals while waiting to pick up passengers. But this is not because of lack of space. The airports allow free parking for only 20 minutes, after which the driver has to shell out 20 yuan (US$3.21).

In Hongkou District, residents used parking locks which helped them reserve space by the side of the road. But authorities ruled that it was illegal and removed them.

Officials with the city traffic administration said private cars cannot be parked on public roads, even though they make some concession for a certain period of time.

More than 270,000 cars have no designated parking areas in the night, traffic officials said.

In a downtown middle school in Changning District, trees were cut in a green area to make way for car parking. The school had not made any provision for cars when it was being built.

"People will always find ways to park their cars even where there are none available," Chen said.


----------



## big-dog

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> All those British architects' fault...they made WRONG Spelling of the Road's name, it should be Hutai Rd(沪太路) not Huatai Rd...somewhere in Zhabei District near the Middle Ring Road (中环路, not the so called "3rd Ring Road" in the designers' description)...at the junction of Hutai Rd /沪太路 and Jincheng Rd /晋城路 to be more exactly.


That explains everything, now I got the location. Thank you!


----------



## big-dog

big-dog said:


> *Gubei International Forune Center (Phase II)*
> 
> 30-floor, offices+hotel+shopping center
> area: 60k sqm; Cost: 1.3 billion yuan
> Project completion: 2011
> Shopping mall opening: 2012
> Location: Gubei, on subway line 10 Yili Road station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B1 - 7th floor: Takashimaya Shopping Center


The shopping mall and office building have opened. I stopped by the mall today.


----------



## hkskyline

*Tower's top deck reopens, price goes up*
Shanghai Daily
Jan 31, 2013

THE "space capsule" on the highest deck of the Oriental Pearl TV Tower reopened yesterday, but it stirred up some skepticism from visitors as a result of an increase in the admission ticket.

It now costs 220 yuan (US$35.48) to tour three observatory decks, a 40-yuan increase from 180 yuan before the renovation.

"The ticket price is too expensive," said visitor Xiao Yong from Anhui Province, who looked at the view outside in disappointment because poor air quality hurt visibility. Xiao and his wife had no idea about the reopening of the capsule and they anticipated that the ticket would be within 200 yuan.

"We saw some new high-tech attractions, but we just want to enjoy a panoramic view of the city at the tower's highest deck," he said.

Shanghainese Li Hui said it had been 10 years since she visited the tower, and the price was some 100 yuan at that time.

"An increase of 40 yuan is too big, that may scare me away," Liu said.

The tower, one of the city's iconic scenic spots in the Pudong New Area's Lujiazui financial hub, remains one of the most popular tourist attractions in the city, also one of the most expensive.

When it offered a half-price discount in May and September for two observatory decks that normally cost 150 yuan, long queues formed outside.

The deck, at 339 meters, offered mainly a great view in the past. It was shut last November for updating, which cost 20 million yuan.

The changes incorporate high-tech elements around the theme of outer space. Visitors can touch the sky with their fingers at the "star wall" screen, find their own constellation and type in wishes for the future.

They can see the life of astronauts with digital technologies and dance Gangnam style, following an extraterrestrial in front of a large screen.


----------



## The seventh shape

^^ I hope someone can post some pictures from there. Should be an awesome perspective.


----------



## Cuernavacacity

:cheers:


----------



## Architecture Addict

:drool:
Oh Lord, awesome projects!! Congrats.


----------



## steven939

big-dog,thanks for the photos of GIFC!


----------



## hkskyline

*Plans in the works for a new reservoir*
Shanghai Daily
Feb 6, 2013

SHANGHAI is studying the possibility of building a reservoir on the upstream of the Huangpu River that will provide drinking water to the locals, city officials revealed yesterday.

Zhang Jiayi, director of the Shanghai Water Authority, said the bureau is searching for a better water source along the upper streams of the Huangpu in Taihu Lake in neighboring Jiangsu Province.

"The water from Taihu is good and we're thinking of pumping water from the lake to a new reservoir with pipelines," Zhang said.

"After the chemical leak last month, we believe we have to do something to improve the water supply to the districts that are still drinking water from the Huangpu."

The plan is still in the conceptual stage and will be studied by experts before it is implemented.

Currently, 70 percent of the city's population get clean drinking water from the Qingcaosha Reservoir, while the other 30 percent, essentially residents in Fengxian, Qingpu, Jinshan, Songjiang and parts of Minhang District, get their drinking water from the Huangpu River.

Before the new reservoir becomes a reality, some small water plants in Songjiang and Jinshan districts will be shut down this year.

The affected areas will be supplied water from bigger plants which will be linked by pipelines, Zhang said.

More than 200 kilometers of new large vent pipe networks will be built and 700 kilometers of small vent pipe networks will be renovated in the affected areas.

Over 600,000 water meters will be replaced this year as part of the plan.

Nod for Qingcaosha

Meanwhile, Zhang emphasized that water from the Qingcaosha Reservoir was good for consumption after some experts expressed doubts about its operational life span, especially with thousands of kilometers of the Yangtze being polluted.

"Their arguments lacked scientific evidence," Zhang said. "The raw water in the middle of the Yangtze is on the third-level and when it flows into our reservoir it turns to second-level after purification."

Zhang said they would also publish details of water production ahead of the planned hike in water prices.


----------



## cfredo

*130m twin towers proposed in Pudong*

http://planning.pudong.gov.cn/WebSite/detail.aspx?id=16970
http://planning.pudong.gov.cn/Upload/UploadFile/2013/02/20130208095501615.jpg










Location: 141 Pudong Avenue (浦东大道141号)
http://goo.gl/maps/DfbOU


----------



## skanny

If they want to densify Pudong Area , they have to concentrate on building highrises like this one , because in their case , building supertalls add much more to the skyline than to the street .


----------



## syl22_00

cfredo said:


> Location: 141 Pudong Avenue (浦东大道141号)
> http://goo.gl/maps/DfbOU




I don't think that's the address where the project is expected to be built, but rather the address of the office in charge of the study.


----------



## cfredo

^^
Damn it, you're right!


----------



## hkskyline

*Blueprint of Shanghai's first rapid bus system announced*
Shanghai Daily
2013-2-9 

SHANGHAI will start to build its first Bus Rapid Transit, or BRT system, in Fengxian, Minhang and Pudong districts to ease traffic congestion and better assist transport for residents in the areas, according to the city's planning and land administrative bureau.

The bureau yesterday unveiled the design blueprint of the new BRT system, a faster and more efficient bus service with its own dedicated lanes inaccessible to other traffic. The new system will cover Nanqiao New Town in Fengxian and Oriental Sports Center in the Pudong New Area.

The length of the BRT line will be 33.5 kilometers with 17 stations, which is expected to help better serve more than 100,000 residents in the region.

The blueprint did not say exactly when the construction work will begin.

Shanghai traffic has continued to grow with more vehicles and commuting volumes. About 17 million people commute each day on average - 45 percent take buses while 36.6 percent use the Metro. Compared with the subway system, BRT has its advantage of relatively low costs.


----------



## Jaunty Tom

These are interesting news about the BRT. Do you know if there are any maps available depicting where exactly the BRT lanes are planned to be built? I'm also wondering what kind of methods will be used to make the dedicated lanes 'inaccessible' to other traffic. I hope it doesn't incorporate the construction of the 'bus only' elevated roads.

I'm also curious if the authorities are planning to equip the prospective BRT network with new bus stock equipped with sufficient technology (hybrid buses, CNG etc). Shanghai is eager to maintain its reputation as a future-oriented city, therefore I guess the authorities could definitely afford to invest in a brand new high capacity bus stock.


----------



## hkskyline

Jaunty Tom said:


> These are interesting news about the BRT. Do you know if there are any maps available depicting where exactly the BRT lanes are planned to be built? I'm also wondering what kind of methods will be used to make the dedicated lanes 'inaccessible' to other traffic. I hope it doesn't incorporate the construction of the 'bus only' elevated roads.
> 
> I'm also curious if the authorities are planning to equip the prospective BRT network with new bus stock equipped with sufficient technology (hybrid buses, CNG etc). Shanghai is eager to maintain its reputation as a future-oriented city, therefore I guess the authorities could definitely afford to invest in a brand new high capacity bus stock.


The Chinese press lists the station names but they are in Chinese : http://sh.sina.com.cn/news/b/2013-02-09/083434109.html

This government website has a few maps : http://www.shgtj.gov.cn/hdpt/gzcy/sj/201302/t20130207_583587.htm


----------



## Jaunty Tom

Thank you so much! I can read some Chinese so it's not a big deal.


----------



## hkskyline

*New Metro projects to benefit suburbs*
Shanghai Daily
Feb 20, 2013

THE city this year will begin construction on two Metro lines, the planned Line 17 and the southern extension of Line 5, picking up the pace of subway expansion to serve suburban areas.

Five new lines or sections are now under construction, officials said.

Metro Line 17, running west part of the city, will connect the Hongqiao Transport Hub and suburban Qingpu District. Its stops will include the water town of Zhujiajiao, a popular tourism site, and the Oriental Land campsite, according to plans. It will have about 14 stations over 35 kilometers.

The extension of Line 5 will stretch south from the current stations to Fengxian District, including nine new stations. It is expected to reach the bay area later.

The traffic authorities also said yesterday that 12 stations of the second phase of Metro Line 11 are expected to be put into use this year.

The city has 12 lines in service, with more than 425 kilometers of subway track. The length will increase to more than 600 kilometers by 2015.

More than 36 percent of local commuters used the Metro routinely last year.


----------



## hkskyline

*City to improve public transport *
Shanghai Daily
Feb 21, 2013 

THE Shanghai government will continue to improve public transportation to ease traffic congestion in the city.

The plan calls for opening more bus-only lanes and further expanding the Metro network while also adding more parking spaces, officials said yesterday.

"Shanghai's public transport network will see an upgrade with three new subway lines or extensions going into service this year," said Qin Yun, chief engineer of the Shanghai Transport and Construction Commission.

Qin added that rising Metro passenger volumes and operational safety have placed stress on the subway network, which handles an average of 6 million passengers per day.

Although more residents are turning to the subway each day to get around the city, vehicle traffic has seen little improvement due to the increase in private car ownership and bad driving habits.

The commission said it will encourage more people to take the bus to and from work by adding bus-only lanes and giving buses shorter waits at traffic lights.

The city already has more than 160 kilometers of bus-only lanes and this is expected to reach 300 kilometers within five years.

Traffic authorities earlier warned that "drivers will face more severe road congestion and commuters will see more crowded subway carriages this year" as they struggle to keep pace with the city's economic development.

The commission said it is also working on the parking problem.

Government advisers suggested underground and civil-defense structures be renovated to create more parking spaces. The downtown area has more than 780,000 public parking spaces, but planners say 1.14 million are needed.


----------



## hkskyline

*New east-west 'passage' to speed traffic in 6 districts in north of city*
Shanghai Daily
Feb 23, 2013

THE city will build a new thoroughfare across six districts in northern Shanghai to alleviate pressure on other elevated roads and ease congestion in northern parts of the city.

The east-to-west road, dubbed the Beiheng Passage, is expected to stretch 18.8 kilometers, connecting the Middle Ring Road in Changning District to the Inner Ring Road in Yangpu District.

Shanghai's development and reform committee has given the green light for the project, but construction authorities are still working on details.

According to a draft the thoroughfare will be composed of ground roads and elevated roads and have a speed limit of 60 kilometers per hour. The draft also calls for 13 pairs of ramps.

The project will be a good news for drivers who experience congestion on elevated roads like Yan'an Road.

The city had more than 1.4 million private cars by the end of last year, and the number is expected to increase to 1.62 million this year, said Zuo Tianfu, deputy chief with Shanghai Traffic Police. The locally registered vehicles surpass 2.62 million in total.

Drivers are seeing traffic slow on roads, especially elevated roads, and weekend traffic standstills are more frequent.


----------



## hkskyline

*Heartbeat of city's famous old Cao'an Market soon to be stilled*
Shanghai Daily
Feb 25, 2013


Shanghai February 2010 by Remko Tanis, on Flickr

THE loudspeaker tonelessly blares out what everyone already knows: The downtown market is closing.

Cao'an Market, Shanghai's oldest central wholesale-retail agricultural products market, is due to be shuttered at the end of the month, forcing stallholders and customers alike to less reknowned markets on the outskirts of the city or small neighborhood greengrocers.

In its waning days, the colorful landmark that has been selling fish, vegetables, meat and fruit to residents for 20 years is still ticking along, but somberness hangs in the air.

"Business goes on," said Liu Jianhua, 47, as he removes his work gloves at his mushroom stall in one corner of the market. "For us, we will just have to head where the business goes."

Perhaps somewhat reminiscent of the historic Les Halles wholesale wet market in central Paris that fell victim to urban redevelopment in the 1970s, Cao'an will be demolished to make way for gleaming new shopping malls, office buildings and hotels.

"I will remember the place fondly," said a retiree surnamed Xu, who lives nearby and was among the up to 30,000 people who went to the market every day.

"We have no choice but to go to other smaller green grocers nearby," another woman who shops regularly in the market said sadly.

Strolling through the market last week, a visitor couldn't help but be struck by the price of progress as yet another piece of old Shanghai is set to be gobbled up by modernization.

The major roadway inside the market, muddy after a night's rain, was clogged by pedestrians, carts, bikes and trucks, jostling amid the hubbub of hawkers. Fish flapped in the buckets of stall owner Jiang Jiabao. On the wall behind him is a notice he penned in large characters: "Our stall will move to a nearby wet market and continue operation. We welcome all customers, old and new."

Jiang said he and his wife will not relocate to a market on the outskirts of town. It's too far away, he said, and the daily commute would affect his products.

At a stall across from Jiang's, a fishmonger surnamed Song said he will probably go out of business after selling fish for 10 years. "I do not know where to go," he said. "Other markets are not as good as this."

Price of modernization

Cao'an has long been the premier wet market of Shanghai, thanks to its prime downtown location at the west gate of the city. More than 1,500 stalls there have done annual trade valued at 6 billion yuan (US$952 million). Prices were generally up to 30 percent cheaper, attracting shoppers seeking the freshest ingredients at the lowest prices.

As Shanghai modernized, old landmark industries sitting on what has become very valuable downtown real estate have been progressively moved out to make way for flashy new structures. Cao'an Market itself shrunk in size when the Middle Ring Road was built.

Kang Zujian, the brains behind the market and its main operative for two decades, said he will retire when the market closes. "My mission in life is over," said Kang, in his early 70s, who has handed over transition details to a task force of district government officials.

Signs of retreat are obvious. Some stalls are already shuttered. The monthly trade volume at the market late last year dropped significantly. On one December night alone, wholesale trade in Chinese cabbages was only 14 tons, compared with the usual 50 tons.

For many stallholders, the market's demise is deeply personal.

"My whole family is here," said Feng Zunchun, 62, a wholesale fruit seller who employs his son, daughter and daughter-in-law. "I guess I will go back to my hometown in Jiangsu Province. They can carry on the family business at a new location."

Mushroom seller Liu, snapping awake from a quick nap before the noisy nighttime trade begins about 7pm, said he will probably move his business to a wet market in suburban Baoshan District, an hour's drive away. It's one of six options offered to stallholders. All agree that no new site can begin to rival Cao'an.

In a mostly abandoned two-story building next to the meats, a clocking-in machine still hangs on the wall. A garbage collector wanders narrow market pathways. The atmosphere is eerie as a loudspeaker blares: "Attention, operators! To avoid losses, be advised not to purchase more goods ... "


----------



## hkskyline

*Main part of Lujiazui skywalk completed*
Shanghai Daily
2013-2-27 

The main section of a skywalk in the skyscraper-studded Lujiazui area has been built, enabling commuters to walk from the Metro station to their office towers over road traffic, officials said yesterday.

Landmark buildings like Shanghai ifc, Jinmao Tower and Shanghai World Financial Center will be easier to reach upon the completion of the elevated walkway in October. The 540-meter main section stretches from the Lujiazui Station of Metro Line 2 to these landmarks.

Office workers have long complained about chaotic traffic in the Lujiazui area and their long walk to office towers which are highly visible but hardly accessible.


----------



## cfredo

*Some projects from gaoloumi.com (they do not credit sources):*
pics by zip

*Part1*

*1. "Triangle plot" in Lujazui (probably this one: http://goo.gl/maps/pxSrE)*










*2. Project in Zhabei district*










*3. Phase 2 of SOHO The Exchange (东海广场) in Jing An district (http://goo.gl/maps/tTwC6)*








*It's the shorter tower, the tall one already exists (phase one).*


----------



## cfredo

*Part 2*


*4. Project in Jing An district*










*5. Phase 2 of 大悦城 (http://goo.gl/maps/dGMpx)*










*6. Project by CapitaLand in Luwan (designed by Safdie)*










*5. Project in Pudong (designed by RTKL and Murphy)(http://goo.gl/maps/D3DxO)* 










*6. Redevelopment of some building in Jing An district*










*7. Project in Pudong (designed by Murphy/Jahn) (http://goo.gl/maps/oj1Ul)*


----------



## el palmesano

I like a lot the project number 6, very nice change


----------



## phoenixboi08

el palmesano said:


> I like a lot the project number 6, very nice change


Yeah!~
It's like there's a new wave of design washing over the city now...quite refreshing.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ it is great, it will improve the image of China


----------



## hkskyline

*Hutong Railway construction major boon for Yangtze delta*
Shanghai Daily
Mar 2, 2013

CONSTRUCTION has started on a railway project connecting Shanghai and Nantong, authorities announced yesterday.

The Hutong Railway is expected to shorten travel time and improve regional transportation, officials said.

The railway, some 137 kilometers long, includes 18 kilometers in Shanghai and 119 in Jiangsu. It will mark the completion of a railway system running north and south connecting the coastal Jilin, Liaoning, Shandong, Zhejiang and Fujian provinces.

The railway should be finished in five and a half years. The main phase, from west Nantong in Jiangsu Province to Anting in Shanghai's Jiading District, will have nine stops.

With a designed speed of 200 kilometers per hour, it will take only an hour for a one-way trip, half the time of a long-distance bus, according to the Ministry of Railways.

"The Hutong Railway is an important part of China's great coastal railway channel," said Vice Minister Lu Dongfu.

The railway should improve transportation capacity across the Yangtze River and have a significant impact on regional economics, according to Lu.

A new, 1,092-meter cable-stayed bridge for trains and road traffic, which is expected to be the biggest bridge of its type in the world, will span the Yangtze River, said Zhang Min, director of the China Railway Major Bridge Reconnaissance & Design Institute.

A cable-stayed bridge has towers or pylons from which cables support the deck. The bridge will have four railway and six vehicle lanes.

"The Hutong Railway should be the third channel across the Yangtze River after Sutong and Chongqi bridges," said Zhang.


----------



## big-dog

Yuexing Universal Mall, 240m x 2

Opening on May 1st this will be *the largest shopping mall of Shanghai *(480k sqm). It'll connect with subway line 3/4/13.










metrofans.sh.cn


----------



## cfredo

^^
largest...and ugliest


----------



## Pansori

480K sq m? Is that including the office part or just the actual retail mall?


----------



## el palmesano

have you more picctures and renders?


----------



## big-dog

Pansori said:


> 480K sq m? Is that including the office part or just the actual retail mall?


480K sq m is the whole structure area, including

Shopping mall: 320K sq m
Office: 80K sq m
5-star hotel: 40K sq m
Apartment: 40K sq m

source


----------



## big-dog

el palmesano said:


> have you more picctures and renders?


here it is,



> Aug 6th 2011


quoted from here


----------



## Pansori

320 sq m is still pretty huge. That probably puts it somewhere among world's top 20 largest shopping malls.

In this picture (the last slide), however, it says 270K? http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/z0rgggg/others2/others3/YuexingUniversalMall-1.jpg or is it a different measure such as gross area vs leaseable area?


----------



## big-dog

^^ 
It claims to be world's largest city shopping mall.

I guess 270K is the out-of-date information. The render was initially posted in 2009 and even the subway info is not correct in that picture.


----------



## hkskyline

*Parking, shelters to expand under city*
Shanghai Daily
Mar 4, 2013

MORE underground parking lots, which also serve as civil defense shelters, will be built in the city to help relieve the shortage of parking spaces, local civil defense officials said.

New underground spaces are being set up at locations such as residential complexes, greenery area and subway stations.

They are being equipped to function as shelters for residents in emergencies such as wars, according to the Shanghai Civil Defense Office, which is overseeing the development and management of underground spaces.

"Shanghai's underground spaces have seen a rapid increase in recent years, and reasonable use of the space as well as maintaining public safety are important," said Shen Xiaosu, director of the office.

The city had more than 63.9 million square meters of underground structures by the end of last year, with about half being garages that can handle 936,000 cars.

The number of underground parking spaces increased by 95,000 from 2011. Still, that growth hasn't kept up with the increase of cars. The city has 1.4 million private cars, with the number expected to soar to 1.62 million by year's end, said city traffic administrators.

Limited land resources are forcing planners look underground for future spaces.

Also, in the past three years, civil defense officials have set up shelters at underground lots covering 6 million square meters. Underground spaces with civil defense shelters also are being built at tourism sites such as Songjiang District's Sheshan Mountain.

"Such a vast underground area brings us considerable economic interests, but the sources are being wasted due to lack of information sharing," said Zhu Hongchao, a city lawmaker.

Parking fees are collected by developers who invest in the projects, said officials.

Planning encouraged

Zhu said other interests should be consulted - such as businesses close to where more parking will be needed - to encourage future plans for underground spaces. The structures are crucial to economic development because many serve both shopping and traffic-hub functions, officials said. The city also should ensure such spaces have new technology to guard public safety, officials said.

The city this year also will test open-space emergency shelters like schools since underground structures are vulnerable to floods in weather emergencies.


----------



## hkskyline

*City plans 2 new elevated highways*
Shanghai Daily
Mar 14, 2013 

SHANGHAI will start construction on one tunnel and two elevated roads this year to gradually improve traffic flow around the city.

Zhoujiazui Road Tunnel will be built under the Huangpu River and help ease traffic between Yangpu and Hongkou districts and the Pudong New Area. The 4.45-kilometer passage will have two decks with two lanes on each deck, said the builder, Shanghai Huangpu River Cross River Facility Invest and Construction Development Company.

The nearby Xiangyin Road Tunnel is "very crowded during rush hours," the company said.

An elevated road will be built in Minhang District to link current elevated roads to the Middle Ring Road and then to Pudong, which will reduce driving times between those areas, planners said.

Construction will also begin this year on Hongmei Road Expressway to improve traffic between suburban Fengxian District and downtown. It is expected to open by the end of 2015, according to the company.

The 10.9-kilometer thoroughfare will cut the driving time from the district to the downtown area from one hour to about 35 minutes, traffic officials said.

City traffic authorities, however, still warned that "drivers and commuters will face more road congestion and crowded subway carriages this year" despite infrastructure upgrades.


----------



## hkskyline

*Pudong airport to renovate its Terminal 1*
Shanghai Daily
Mar 16, 2013 










RENOVATION of Terminal 1 at Pudong International Airport will begin this year, including an expansion of the facility and upgrades to the luggage system.

The work, expected to be done by the end of next year, will benefit Shanghai-based China Eastern Airlines, which will become the largest occupant of the terminal, said the airport operator.

The capacity of the terminal, first put into service in 1999, will grow from 20 million to more than 36.8 million passengers a year after the 1.2 billion yuan (US$192.9 million) renovation.

The revamped terminal will be expanded by one floor to seven floors, and new areas will be added to make it easier and faster for passengers to change planes, said construction authorities. Waiting lounges also will be added.

Industry sources said a satellite terminal, named S1, is also on the drawing boards because the distance between runways boarding gates in some cases is too far. Some passengers may be transported from gates to the satellite terminal to board.

The renovation is among 88 construction projects undertaken by the city this year at a total cost of 119.3 billion yuan.

The most visible is Shanghai Tower in the Lujiazui financial hub, which will be the city's tallest at 632 meters.

The tower is expected to reach its top by year's end and will be finished next year.


----------



## Aaronaa4

Does anyone have information about the Binjiang Financial City Project in Lujiazui?


----------



## big-dog

"Boot" building Shangjia Center completed, opening 2nd half 2013





































link


----------



## hkskyline

*Grand theater ready for revamp*
Shanghai Daily
2013-3-13










A visitor takes pictures of Shanghai Grand Theater today, the last day the art palace is open to the public before it closes for a major renovation. The 15-year-old theater is expected to reopen in November and will set open days for the public. -- Dong Jun


----------



## el palmesano

"Boot" building seems amazing


----------



## little universe

big-dog said:


> "Boot" building Shangjia Center completed, opening 2nd half 2013



^^

That's the L'Avenue Shanghai, the LVMH Building...very tackey. hno:


Some more night shots


L'Avenue Shanghai, Zunyi Road entrance by Lowcola, on Flickr


L'Avenue Shanghai nearly completed by Lowcola, on Flickr


----------



## phoenixboi08

*Metro lines move on to the fast-track*



The Economist
February 27th 2013 said:


> "Perhaps it is not surprising then that in terms of total length, the metro systems in Beijing (442 km) and Shanghai (423 km) have surpassed those of London (402 km) and New York (368 km). However, their densities remain low. London and New York have 1 km of subway for every 3–4 sq km of land area, while Beijing and Shanghai have only 1 km for every 12 sq km and 27 sq km of land area respectively. Even if Beijing hits its target length of 1,000 km, that would bring the ratio down to 1 km for every 12 sq km of land in the metropolitan area. Thus there is ample room for further network expansion in China's megacities."
> 
> 
> go to firstmove back oneDisplaying article 3 of 22 articlesmove ahead onego to lastFebruary 27th 2013PrintShare
> Metro lines move on to the fast-track
> Public complaints over worsening congestion and air quality in crowded cities have spurred China's government to reiterate its commitment to building more public transport. In January 2013 the State Council (China's cabinet) announced that it would increase investment in urban transit systems and allocated more subsidies. Over the longer term such developments should improve city liveability. However, excessive haste in constructing these systems will result in unnecessary quality problems.
> 
> Building infrastructure quickly has long been something for which the Chinese government has received credit. The national high-speed rail programme has thus far received the most attention, both for the breathtakingly short amount of time in which it was completed and the outlandish corruption that accompanied it. However, renewed concerns about passenger safety have led to a reassessment of infrastructure-building priorities—albeit a temporary one.
> 
> Following a tragic accident in 2011, the high-speed rail programme was temporarily suspended. Intra-city transport followed suit; in January 2012 officials from the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC; the country's top economic planning body) warned that up to 80% of planned rapid transit lines would be postponed. Yet, as China approached the trough of a slowdown in 2012, infrastructure deadlines were brought forward in order to boost economic growth.
> 
> And so several subway systems were completed, others were extended and more were approved during 2012. Hangzhou, Suzhou and Kunming saw the launch of their first metro lines, while Harbin's began trial operations. Shenyang, Wuhan, Chengdu and Beijing completed extensions of their networks, and construction continued in Hefei, Zhengzhou, Guiyang, Fuzhou, Qingdao, Wuxi and Dongguan; all are scheduled to launch their first lines within the next three years.
> 
> Crowded out
> 
> In contrast with vanity projects such as the Ordos opera house, spending on public transit infrastructure is rooted in necessity. Congestion has worsened significantly over a short time span in China's larger cities, as car ownership has grown at double-digit rates. In 2011 Beijing and Shenzhen were given the dubious honour of having the second- and third-worst commutes in the world, according to a survey by a US information technology company, IBM. A handful of cities have started to limit the issuance of licence plates, but this is seen as a provisional solution at best.
> 
> Cities are getting more crowded. The country's ten largest cities all have at least 7m people residing in their metropolitan areas, roughly on a par with Hong Kong. Population densities in more cities are now comparable with or have surpassed that of the crowded national capital, Beijing. According to estimates by the Economist Intelligence Unit, population density in the metropolitan area of Beijing was around 1,200 people per sq km in 2011, but had been overtaken by Hangzhou and Kunming (both with 1,300 people per sq km), Guangzhou (2,450 people per sq km), and Wuhan (3,100 people per sq km). Population growth in the largest metropolitan areas is forecast to continue at 2–5% during 2010–15, well above the national growth rate of 0.6%.
> 
> Perhaps it is not surprising then that in terms of total length, the metro systems in Beijing (442 km) and Shanghai (423 km) have surpassed those of London (402 km) and New York (368 km). However, their densities remain low. London and New York have 1 km of subway for every 3–4 sq km of land area, while Beijing and Shanghai have only 1 km for every 12 sq km and 27 sq km of land area respectively. Even if Beijing hits its target length of 1,000 km, that would bring the ratio down to 1 km for every 12 sq km of land in the metropolitan area. Thus there is ample room for further network expansion in China's megacities.
> The perils of haste
> 
> Timetables for metro construction were brought forward to bolster growth in 2012—similar to China's massive stimulus programme in 2009, when construction of the high-speed rail network went into overdrive. In 2012 the NDRC approved new urban rail projects worth Rmb839bn. That is worrying; when a deadline is brought forward, planning and quality control are often sacrificed. The most well-known example is the 2011 high-speed rail fiasco, which claimed the lives of 40 people. However, problems are not limited to high-speed rail. As Beijing officials rushed to complete infrastructure ahead of the 2008 Olympics, a subway escalator went haywire and sent 30 people cascading down the steps, resulting in one death.
> 
> A local publication, Global Times, reported that a thorough evaluation of local geological conditions takes at least 2–3 years—a process that is often neglected when officials want things done more quickly. A sinkhole that swallowed a building in Guangzhou in late 2011 has been linked to nearby metro construction, as have 20 similar incidents in Harbin.
> 
> *A third way*
> 
> While useful, building underground rail is expensive. There are alternatives. Authorities have been experimenting with different public transport solutions in other cities. For example, several have included bus rapid transit (BRT) networks in their current urban transport plans. These networks designate traffic lanes exclusively for bus use and run on longer routes, similar to those of a metro, with a similar ticketing and alerting system.
> 
> Guangzhou launched its BRT system in 2010, with laudable results. Passenger volumes reached 850,000 people a day, services were extended to migrant neighbourhoods and the Asian Development Bank now uses it as a model for other developing cities. Other cities, notably Hangzhou, have launched public bicycle-sharing programmes, not dissimilar to the "Barclays bikes" that are now ubiquitous in London. Wuhan has a comparable programme, and cities are starting to integrate the payment systems of the bicycle programme with BRT and metros to streamline the commuting process.
> 
> China would do well to pay heed to the costly lessons provided by the high-speed rail programme and to proceed with greater caution in its urban transport expansion. BRT development is already featured in several city plans, including another poor western provincial capital, Lanzhou, as *a cheaper—albeit less flashy—alternative to metro systems. If China's central planners want to improve liveability in the country's emerging cities over the longer term, they would do well to encourage an honest assessment of what is needed, and where*.


Definitely an interesting way of looking at it...actually, much better than just looking at raw figures (length) because it contextualizes it.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

The cheapest way seems to be a mass construction of tram lines, LRT, not BRT. LRT is much more sustainable.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

> Perhaps it is not surprising then that in terms of total length, the metro systems in Beijing (442 km) and Shanghai (423 km) have surpassed those of London (402 km) and New York (368 km). However, their densities remain low. London and New York have 1 km of subway for every 3–4 sq km of land area, while Beijing and Shanghai have only 1 km for every 12 sq km and 27 sq km of land area respectively. Even if Beijing hits its target length of 1,000 km, that would bring the ratio down to 1 km for every 12 sq km of land in the metropolitan area. Thus there is ample room for further network expansion in China's megacities.


I guess they took for Shanghai it's administrative notion, I mean 6340 sq km while built up area is much more modest. And 423 km may seem like comparable with that of London.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

z0rg said:


> ^^ Can't wait, Pansori. We rarely see pictures of Shanghai outskirts.


If you want, I've got thousands of pictures.


----------



## Aaronaa4

_Night City Dream_ said:


> If you want, I've got thousands of pictures.


Plz do upload them, the more information and pictures, the better!!!


----------



## Þróndeimr

Unknown project by SOM, called Shanghai Meilong project.









Illustration by Kilograph, Courtesy by SOM









Illustration by Kilograph, Courtesy by SOM


----------



## _Night City Dream_

What's the location of it?


----------



## Þróndeimr

China Eastern Airlines Headquarters by Niels Torp Arkitekter, won the first prize in invited competition in 2012. The complex is 225 000m2 large and will room 12 000 employees. Arup's Shanghai office is consulting the project. Description by Niels Torp.


----------



## Þróndeimr

_Night City Dream_ said:


> What's the location of it?


Don't know, but somewhere in the Minhang district...


----------



## el palmesano

very cool!!


----------



## big-dog

Haoshi business/resdental complex, Jiading District:

Construction area: 112,000 sqm (shopping 46,000sqm, office 17,000 sqm)
Completion: December 2015
Metro Line 11 Malu Station is built underneath










by Nanxiang.info


----------



## big-dog

This one is near my home in Xujiahui.

*Top of City Apartment*

Residental compex, near Xujiahui Center, to complete in 2013.
Near subway Line 1, 3, 4, 9, 10













Current status





Taken by me on Saturday


----------



## ddes

Looks a lot like Galleries LaFayette to me.


----------



## [email protected]

ddes said:


> Looks a lot like Galleries LaFayette to me.


More like a cheap 'Las Vegas' version of Galleries LaFayette.


----------



## hkskyline

*City says it won't let bike lanes disappear*
Shanghai Daily
Jun 24, 2013 

CITY officials plan to build more bicycle lanes to Metro stations, traffic hubs and scenic spots, as well as expand the bicycle rental service tested at Metro stations, traffic authorities said yesterday.

The pledge was made in response to the concerns of local legislators about the loss of bicycle lanes.

Traffic officials affirmed that the city will encourage more use of bicycles to help share the traffic burden and make it more feasible to safely ride bicycles for leisure, the Shanghai Construction and Transport Commission said.

"Some leisure bicycle lanes and pedestrian ways will be built at local parks, green areas as well as scenic zones along the Huangpu River," the commission's said in a reply to legislators.

Zhu Ru'an, a local legislator, said that the number of motor vehicle lanes "has been increasing dramatically while many lanes for bicycles have been sacrificed to meet the demand, giving ways to the vehicle lanes to meet the surging demands.

In Lujiazui in the Pudong New Area, for instance, there are no lanes for bicycles. A bicycle lane on the Gubei Road in Changning District, meanwhile, has been transformed into a motor vehicle lane, according to Zhu.

The commission promised in its reply that it would allow the absence of bicycle lanes on fewer than 5 percent of local roads.

Also, the bicycle rental service piloted at suburban Metro stations will be expanded.

The government will focus on solving the problem of "the last 1 kilometer," long a source of complaints by residents who say they have trouble completing their commute, officials said.

The bikes are now available in some districts such as Minhang and Pudong.


----------



## Þróndeimr

HYHW Architects wins Madong Masterplan

*HYHW Architects and Planners* have won the competition designing Madong Masterplan which is located in the Jiading district in the Northwest of 
Shanghai. *Read more about it in ArchDaily*.


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ *bigger renderings here.*


----------



## randolphan

That looks cheap...


----------



## phoenixboi08

at least it's not a million tower blocks, gated off from each other...this gives me hope in finally achieving a sense of place in some of these areas.


----------



## skyridgeline

randolphan said:


> That looks cheap...





phoenixboi08 said:


> at least it's not a million tower blocks, gated off from each other...this gives me hope in finally achieving a sense of place in some of these areas.


Give me one example of a better plan ( or existing area) in HK, London/Scotland and Mobile!


----------



## phoenixboi08

skyridgeline said:


> Give me one example of a better plan ( or existing area) in HK, London/Scotland and Mobile!


hno: subtext, subtext, subtext...


----------



## hkskyline

*Work progresses on cross-river tunnels*
Shanghai Daily

June 29 -- Construction is progressing well on two tunnels that cross under the Huangpu River and both are expected to open by 2015, Shanghai Chengtou Corp, the builder, said yesterday.

Hongmei Road S. Tunnel will stretch 5.26 kilometers and connect Fengxian District to the Middle Ring Road in the city's south, officials said. Construction has been completed on the western tube of what will be the city's longest and deepest cross-river tunnel. The deepest part of the tunnel is 59 meters beneath the bottom of the river.

Construction has been completed on both tubes of the Changjiang Road Tunnel. It will be the city's largest tunnel upon completion, according to Shanghai Chengtou.

It will have six lanes going in both directions and is expected to ease traffic on the Outer Ring Road, traffic authorities said. The builder said natural light will be guided into the tunnel 10 hours per day, which can cut electricity consumption by up to 40 percent.

Meanwhile, the city's traffic authority plans to place travel restrictions on the Changjiang Tunnel-Bridge. The number of vehicles using the tunnel and bridge during peak hours has exceeded design limits, creating potential safety risks.

The restrictions will likely be announced before the National Day holiday starts on October 1.

Also, the S6 and S26 expressways will open tomorrow.


----------



## z0rg

^^ I wish we could see some pics of both the tunnels u/c and S6, S26 openings.


----------



## little universe

*L' Avenue Shanghai*



L' Avenue Shanghai by Relux & Relux, on Flickr


L' Avenue Shanghai Building by Relux & Relux, on Flickr



L' Avenue Shanghai by Relux & Relux, on Flickr









L' Avenue Shanghai by Relux & Relux, on Flickr

​


----------



## hkskyline

*Louis Vuitton's Shanghai Store Looks Like a Giant Show*
The high fashion brand opens its largest outpost yet in a developing part of the city.
May 15, 2013
http://www.psfk.com/2013/05/louis-vuitton-shanghai-store.html



















L’Avenue is the 24-storey commercial development in Shanghai that features a four-storey retail podium, four-storey basement and an office block. Apart from being Louis Vuitton’s largest flagship store, it will also act as a landmark building in the area.

The building is a collaboration between Jun Aoki and architects Leigh & Orange – featuring fluid curves and turns down the length of the building, as well as architectural fins and lighting that succeed in creating a waterfall effect. The structure even has some environmental extras such as the ability to recycle rainwater for irrigation, reduced water consumption and green areas.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ amazing!!!


----------



## Avemano

Very élégant by night.


----------



## big-dog

hkskyline said:


> *Louis Vuitton's Shanghai Store Looks Like a Giant Show*


A Giant Show or a Giant Shoe?


----------



## Groningen NL

It looks like a shoe Big Bird would put on, not sure if i like it.


----------



## skyridgeline




----------



## LCIII

It looks fantastic at night from the road.


----------



## phoenixboi08

skyridgeline said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwKFF93ZQo8">YouTube Link</a>


Made friends with a construction worker when I was in SH. Got to see lots of photos of cool construction projects. Also, they're fun to hang out with


----------



## hkskyline

*Work set to begin on iconic tower*
Shanghai Daily 
Jul 11, 2013










SHANGHAI'S landmark meteorological signal tower on the Bund, most recently a cafe with scenic views, is being restored to its original weather station function.

The 50-meter tall tower can still be used to record and deliver weather information and will release weather alerts or emergency warnings after renovations, the Shanghai Meteorological Bureau announced yesterday.

Work will begin within the week and should be finished by September 25.

This will be the second major renovation of the tower in the past 20 years.

Built in 1907, the meteorological signal tower was once the tallest structure on the Bund, and the tallest tower in Far East, providing weather forecasts for navigation.

Signal flags on the tower gave mariners information on whether to go to sea.

With the technological advances, the signal tower was gradually phased out and in 1953 it was handed over to the city river police.

Now new instruments, including an automatic meteorological station, will be installed in the tower.

Its original role helping sailors on the Huangpu River won't be forgotten either.

"Meteorological signal balls will be hung on the tower to give weather warnings, restoring the tower's original function after 60 years," the bureau official said.

The Atanu Cafe, the most recent occupant of the building, has closed as preparations for renovations proceed.

The tower underwent its first major renovation in 1995, when it was moved 22 meters and had its facade restored.


----------



## cfredo

New project on North Bund (55 Hai Men Road / 海门路55号):

According to Gaoloumi the height of the twin towers will be 240 meters. There is no real source to back that number up, but on the first pic you can see Pujiang IFC (190m / U/C) to the left, which makes the 240m pretty realistic.

photos of the advertisment around the plot by zip




























North Bund is really becoming something (White Magnolia Plaza, Pujiang IFC...)


----------



## kix111

^^I have never been North Bund


----------



## big-dog

You cannot walk directly from the Bund to North Bund (what a pity!). I haven't been there until I met with one of the SSC forumer and walked there by foot!


----------



## hkskyline

You can .. cross the bridge near the new Peninsula Hotel at the northern end of the Bund, then turn right. You will pass by a bunch of boring buildings and a hotel before you emerge by the waterfront. That is the cruise terminal. You can keep walking east until the ferry that crosses the Huangpu.


----------



## big-dog

^^ yes that how I got there last time. I mean what if they have an uninterrupted riverside trail from the Bund to North Bund (and South Bund) without passing the boring buildings!


----------



## Joel que

giving the pace of construction of skyscraper in China,they may need nuclear power plant to lit up the city.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888

Joel que said:


> giving the pace of construction of skyscraper in China,they may need nuclear power plant to lit up the city.


There are already a number of operational nuclear reactors in Zhejiang.


----------



## hkskyline

*Families move out to make way for Bund redevelopment*
Shanghai Daily
Jul 27, 2013 

TWELVE households have been relocated from their homes around the Bund, making way for the Bund Financial Zone development, Huangpu District government said yesterday.

These are the first of 885 households in four blocks who will be moved as part of the old town development project of the Bund area, a district information office official said.

The official did not give a timetable for these moves.

Living conditions in the houses - dating from the 1920s - are poor, so most residents are willing to move to new homes in mostly outlying areas of the city, said the official.

Some 85 percent of residents have signed contracts agreeing to move, the official added.

The Bund Origin renovation project, on the southern side of Suzhou Creek where it converges with the Huangpu River, started a decade ago,

Part of the remit is to revive the beauty of classic architecture in the area.

The project also includes office buildings, hotels, commercial and recreational facilities.

As a landmark of the forthcoming stage, Central Mall and nearby buildings on Nanjing Road are being renovated and will reopen to the public as the Bund Center in 2016.

For decades it housed a popular electrical goods market.

"After the renovation, the building will become a shopping mall, home to flagship stores of popular clothes brands," said Zhou Haiying, chairman of the Shanghai Bund Investment (Group) Co Ltd, the government-backed developer of the Bund Financial Zone.

The neo-classical, European-style Central Mall building, which dates from the 1930s, and many of its historic features will be preserved, Zhou said.

Meanwhile, the Jazz at Lincoln Center Orchestra is to stage regular performances at the Bund Origin. Yesterday, members played for children from low-income families at Bund Origin No. 1, the former site of the British Consulate.


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Hongqiao CBD Office Headquarters Building*

By Hong Kong & Hangzhou - based *LYCS Architecture / 零壹城市建筑事务所*


From Archdaily.com



> Architects: LYCS Architecture
> Location: Hongqiao, Shanghai, China
> Design Team: Ruan Hao, Gary He, Yuan Zhan, Yan Li, Shanliang Jin, Devin Jernigan
> Area: 27,394 sqm
> Year: 2013
> Photographs: Courtesy of LYCS Architecture
> 
> 
> LYCS Architecture has shared drawings and renderings for their Shanghai Hongqiao CBD Office Headquarters Building, which broke ground this month. Situated in a rapidly developing part of western Shanghai and at the center of a transportation hub, the project is scheduled to be completed in 2014.
> 
> From LYCS Architecture. The Corporation Office Headquarters building is part of the phase-2 urban development scheme for the new Central Business District in Hongqiao, a rapidly developing piece of western Shanghai. The location of the project puts it at the center of car, train, and jet transportation, and is in fact the last building one sees before entering the busy Hongqiao High-Speed Rail Terminal from the south by bullet train, granting the project a significant urban presence.
> 
> The site has several challenging conditions: sandwiched by two city-designated temporary green spaces into an L shape, with a 60% frontage ratio requirement to the east, west and south, and a 24m tall highway overpass running adjacent to its north face, the building must respond to a maximum FAR of 1.60 and a height of 24m.
> 
> In dealing with these conditions, the L-shaped site was first filled in to its maximum extents as a perimeter block, then lofted up 4 stories to the building height limit while satisfying the desired program area of 13,000 sqm. The perimeter is then pushed and manipulated to create three exterior-facing spaces and three distinct interior courtyards, defining the spatial structure of the project.
> 
> Portions of the ground floor are cut away to allow for an open pedestrian circulation within and through the project, connecting the landscape plots to the north and southeast, the western main entrance, and the central courtyard space of the project. The project is divided into three main office volumes, designated A, B, and C which can function independently or in combination. The three pieces are linked by suspended bridges on the 2nd, 3rd and 4th floors. Parts of the 5th floor are offices while the rest provide an intertwining rooftop garden space from which one can access views of the landscape and courts below as well as different parts of the building. The unique elevation, composed of free-flowing modular panels, deals with the lighting for interior.
> 
> The project seeks to create an office environment as an inspired place, providing a variety of experiences and architectural moments to the users, speaking to the urban condition of multiplicity while harking back to the Chinese garden traditions of sequence, views, compartmental forms and spaces and a sentiment of harmony between architecture and landscape.

























































​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou Creek Boutique Hotel*

By Shanghai-based *DAtrans Architecture Office / 德默营造建筑事务所*



> Architects: DAtrans Architecture Office
> Location: Shanghai, China
> Architects: Chen Xudong, Yan Mengfei, Chen Yang, Wen Yifeng
> Area: 500 sqm
> Year: 2010
> Photographs: Geng Tao
> Client: Chunming Creative Industry Park, Shanghai
> Interior Architects: Ding Yi, Lorenz Helbling, Shi Yong, Zhou Tiehai
> 
> 
> 
> From the architect. The small-scale Suzhou Creek Boutique Hotel is situated within Shanghai’s M50 Art District, next to Suzhou Creek and overlooking the railway station. Originally built in 1938 as dormitories for a wool factory, the building now has three functions. The aim of the renovation is to build a tiny boutique hotel with contemporary art characteristics. The first floor will comprise a dining room, the second floor will have an office space and the third floor and top floor will house the guest rooms.
> 
> Our design concept is to create a vantage point within the crowded high-density city centre area, making the best possible use of the precious resource of the waterfront view and creating a wide open view of the recreation area. In order to focus on this central concept, we have taken down the original three storey brick wall and timber roof and then reinforce the foundations with a concrete framework structure, lastly, building a new steel structure. The three newly-built storeys have an asymmetric sloping roof and are separated into three units comprising a bedroom and lounge complex, with a shared kitchen and canteen feature for self-catering. These relatively independent hotel units will include interior designs by different contemporary artists, and the continuity of the waterfront platform will link them together from the outside.
> 
> To complete the outer appearance of the buildings is an effect of material stratification. The entire facade, the division of the retained sections of the first and second storey will use a brick veneer and the newly-built third and top storeys and the staircase will be painted light-grey. The sun-shades, brick veneer and the paint’s connecting line, roof cornice follows the use of clean-lines and lightweight metal materials make the renovated building into a patchwork reflecting the contemporary city.
















































​


----------



## little universe

*Xuhui Binjian Media City 188S-G-1 Tower and Podium Winning Proposal*

By British Architects *Aedas*


From archdaily.com



> Architects: Aedas
> Location: Shanghai, China
> Client: Shanghai Building Materials
> Gross Floor Area: 70,000 square meters
> Year: 2013
> Photographs: Courtesy of Aedas
> 
> 
> 
> Aedas recently won the competition to design Xuhui Binjian Media City 188S-G-1 Tower and Podium with their very dynamic and unique shaped proposal. Located in Shanghai, their tower begins with an extruded rectangular plan, and independent from the podium, meets the ground to allow circulation around its base. More images and architects’ description after the break.
> 
> The tower will be situated in one of the blocks within a nine-block development in which the world renowned DreamWorks Animation will occupy several sites. Going upward, the west wall is gradually warped to accommodate the subway setback that cuts off the corner of the otherwise square project site; and the north wall is warped to the east to acquire a desired view of DreamWorks sites and other neighboring blocks.
> 
> When designing the façade glazing pattern, Aedas was inspired by the three color pixels that a media display panel comprises. By utilizing groups of three glass panels and randomly angling them in one of four directions, the faceted window pattern will reflects the light like a diamond, mimicking the shimmering quality of a media screen. Curtain wall details were then developed to accommodate small differences in glass sizes and the four different aluminum mullion angles to minimize costs and fabrication time.
> 
> The podium platform will serve as a large public green space with several delicate glass boxes floating above with retail, restaurant and café programs. Flying above the glass boxes is a large warped surface canopy whose form is intended as a horizontal counterpart to the vertical warped surface of the tower. The canopy will serve functionally as a covered outdoor space for public events and open circulation.
> 
> The tower and podium are preliminarily designed to achieve a LEED gold rating.


























































​


----------



## little universe

*K11 Art Mall Shanghai*
Huaihai Road, Huangpu District (former Luwan District)


from archdaily.com




> Architects: Kokaistudios
> Location: Shanghai, China
> Architect In Charge: Tong Ji Architecture Design Research Institute
> Design Team: Andrea Destefanis, Filippo Gabbiani, Pietro Peyron, Li Wei, Carmen Lee, Wang Yun
> Area: 14,300 sqm
> Photographs: Charlie Xia
> Landscape Design: Hassell
> Light Consultant: Isometrix
> Mep Consultant: AECOM
> Facade Consultant: KWP + SEELE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kokaistudios is proud to announce the opening of the K11 Art Mall on June 28, 2013. Located in the heart of Shanghai’s central shopping street, Huai Hai Lu, this innovative commercial project has re-vitalized the podium levels of the landmark New World Tower, an icon of the 1990’s commercial renaissance of Shanghai. Kokaistudios oversaw both the architecture and the interior design of 35,500 sq.m of commercial space in an ambitious intervention that deeply transformed the building and its relations with the surroundings. This K11 project, embodying its core brand values of “Art, People and Nature” creates new scenarios to the city’s commercial heart. Early this year, the project was awarded“Core and Shell LEED Gold Certification for Existing Buildings” and received the prestigious Asia Pacific Property Awards 2013 in Commercial Renovation/ Redevelopment Category.
> 
> 
> The renovation of the podium facades, over 9,100 sqm, conjugates opposite and conflictive needs for conservation and innovation: the respect for Huaihai Road historical heritage and New World Tower’s original designwith the demand for visibility of K11 and its tenants.
> 
> 
> The strong visual integration throughout the six floors of the mall is achieved through the opening of an underground double height atrium at the center of the courtyard, accessible from abovethrough a 280 sqm free-form glass skylight. Its unique design required the use of special software for its engineering, geometric control and positioning, during construction, of its custom made mullions whose unique triangular shapes were designed for maximum transparency, with each node uniquely shaped and individually cast.
> 
> Access to the building and circulation within it have been radically reconfigured into a seamless imaginative sequence of experiences and places, spiraling around the central outdoor courtyard, a“journey of imagination” where public spaces are interwoven with art display areas, hi-tech features softened and juxtaposed by living elements and natural materials.
> 
> The inner courtyard featuring the nine floors’ height waterfall, the tallest outdoor waterfall in Asia, runs in an automatic inductor system where the water consumption is optimized depending on the climactic conditions and also features an extensive areas of over 2,000 sqm of living vertical gardens which collect rainwater that is then re-used in other areas of the project including the buildings cooling systems.
> 
> Food and beverage venues located at the third and fourth floor surround an urban farming facility and some of the outlets benefit from direct access to the roof garden, a former parking lot converted to a luxuriant urban oasis. Consistent portions of the glass wall around the inner court can slide open during good weather, transforming the upper floors galleries into outdoor balconies overlooking the central courtyard.
> 
> Private art galleries, organized around an event space in basement 3, integrate the permanent collection K11 owns and displays around the mall. The dense program of openings, activities, lectures, design competitions and exhibitions, all fostering people’s active participation, have proven very successful since the project soft opening in February.
> 
> Natural light reaches the innermost parts of the mall during daytime through the glass floor of basement 2 atrium. At night, it’s the artificial light from below providing a diffuse glow tothe floors above. This visual integration of all public areas put people at the center, triggering the interplay of seeing and being seen.
> 
> The project was awarded the “Core and Shell LEED Gold Certification for Existing Buildings”. Different strategies have informed Kokaistudios design in order to increase energy performance, reduce the “heat island effect” and water usage, improve the quality of the material chosen and the public transport accessibility.
> 
> Kokaistudios worked closely with K11 to reach the perfect integration of art appreciation, humanistic experience, naturalness and environmental protection with shopping consumption, creating a brandnew space for urban life and activity, enabling city life in harmony with nature.




































































































































​


----------



## little universe

edit


----------



## little universe

*Chinese Furniture Maker Matsu / 玛祖铭立's Flagship Store *

By local architects *EXH Design / 印西诃*


from archdaily.com




> Architects: EXH Design
> Location: Shanghai, China
> Area: 1,800 sqm
> Year: 2012
> Photographs: Courtesy of EXH Design
> 
> 
> 
> From the architect. Matsu flagship store rented a 3 storey space in a high-rise residential in downtown Shanghai, it needs a façade which can isolate the building from noise but invite the sun light; also the facade has to be removed after the expiry of rent; meanwhile the client wishes the building could stand out from the chaotic urban environment — thus we have the idea of »the Furniture store in ginkgo forest »: the sun piercing through the aluminium ginkgo leaves creates an atmosphere of serenity. Ginkgo tree is one of the most valuable and elegant trees, which fits Matsu corporate vision in pursuit of quality. This concept runs through the exterior and interior as a clue: for example the leaves which cut down from the façade are embedded in the cement floor after an acid treatment to create a scene of Fall.
> 
> The gingko concept runs through the exterior and interior as a clue: for example the leaves which cut down from the façade are embedded in the cement floor after an acid treatment to create a scene of Fall.
> 
> The sunlight through the first layer of façade; Double-layer vacuum glass as noise barrier and thermal insulation.











































































​


----------



## hkskyline

*Line 13 will get a big extension *
Shanghai Daily
August 5, 2013

Line 13 will eventually extend to Zhangjiang Hi-Tech Park in the Pudong New Area, Shanghai Shentong Metro Group said yesterday.

The line already links suburban Jiading to lines 3 and 4 at Jinshajiang Road Station in Putuo District as five stations opened in December 2010. The Metro operator previously said the second phase of Line 13 would connect to lines 2 and 12 at Nanjing Road W. Station by the end of 2014 and feature an additional 13 stations. The stops will include the former World Expo site, Xintiandi Station, Madang Road Station and end at Huaxia Road Station in Pudong. The third phase will link Huaxia Road Station to Zhangjiang Hi-Tech Park. Upon completion the entire line will stretch about 30 kilometers.


----------



## Þróndeimr

big-dog said:


> SOHO Hailun Square, 海伦广场
> 
> Project bidding completed, project final cost: 355.8 mln yuan


Apparently under construction by now, any update on that?

From *UNstudio*:
The SOHO Hailun plaza is located at the intersection of two metro lines, providing excellent connections to public transport and therefore a 
desirable location for office and retail. The general massing of the project consists of a 33 storey high tower and a series of smaller mixed-use 
pavilions. Placed as objects in the flow of commuters, the buildings organise outdoor spaces of different scales and provide a platform for a 
variety of urban activities. The facade design emphasises the buildings as singular objects. The curved geometry of the buildings, with strong 
vertical lines, anchors the buildings within the city. The faceted and colored texture of the facades will provide a changing appearance when 
approached from different directions, adding to the dynamics of this Shanghai location.

*Data*
Client: SOHOChina, Beijing
Location: Shanghai
Building surface: 112,132 m2 (GFA)
Building volume: 500,550 m3
Building site: 28.103 m2
Programme: 130m office tower and 5 retail-office pavilions
Status: Under construction

*Credits*
_UNStudio_
Ben van Berkel, Caroline Bos, Astrid Piber with Hannes Pfau, Markus van Aalderen and Luis Etchegorry, Ger Gijzen and Cynthia Markhoff, Veronica 
Baraldi, Joerg Lonkwitz, Shuojiong Zhang, Severin Tuerk, Paxton Sheldahl, Tomas Mokry, Nanthan Melenbrink, Caroline Smith, Dan Luo, Yue Zhou, 
Alan Chin Che Hung, Nan Jiang

_Advisors_
LDI: TJAD
Facade: Inhabit
Lighting: a-g Licht


----------



## city_thing

From the Huffington Post. http://big.assets.huffingtonpost.com/shanghai-2.gif


----------



## Puppetgeneral

In 2020 what buildings will be the icon of each top 10 Chinese cities.


----------



## Avemano

Shangai is mad lol.
They will build a canyon of skyscrapers along the river :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

* Metro operator gears up for construction of Line 9 extension*
Shanghai Daily
November 4, 2013 

Construction of the eastern extension of Metro Line 9 will begin soon.

Work is expected to be completed by the end of 2017, adding another 17 kilometers of track and 10 stations.

Pudong New Area’s Jinqiao area will be covered by the extension, which will start from Yanggao Road M. Station and end at Caolu Railway Station.

According to an earlier blueprint, the extension will pass through Luoshan Road and Jinqiao Road viaducts, the Outer Ring Road in Pudong and the Pudong canal. The 10 new stations will link with lines 12, 14 and the yet to be approved Line 19.

Line 9 currently connects Pudong to downtown Madang Road, Xujiahui and Yishan Road before veering southwest to Songjiang District.

Meanwhile, new standards have been established for the trial operation of new subway lines.

A new line should have at least a 3-month testing period before opening to the public, according to the new standards. In the first 90 days of operation, the interval between trains should be no more than 15 minutes, and no more than 10 minutes in rush hours on downtown area routes. Trains should also operate at least 12 hours a day during trial operations.


----------



## hkskyline

* 4th runway ready for take-off in Pudong*
Shanghai Daily
November 12, 2013 

WORK has finished on the fourth runway at the Pudong International Airport, which will be put into service next year, officials with the Shanghai Airport Authority said yesterday.

The new runway will provide a testing ground for the much-anticipated Chinese-made C919 jumbo jet. It will also be used to conduct test flights of China’s ARJ21 regional jet.

With the new runway, the Pudong airport will be able to handle 80 million passengers a year, said Li Derun, deputy president of the Shanghai Airport Authority.

At 3,800 meters long, the fourth runway can cope with the world’s largest commercial plane — the Airbus 380.

Also under construction is a 3,400-meter fifth runway, which will be used for C919 test flights.

Once that is complete, Shanghai will have seven runways — five at Pudong and two at the Hongqiao International Airport.

The cost of the two new runways at the Pudong airport, operated by Shanghai International Airport Co Ltd, will be 9.4 billion yuan (US$1.54 billion).

“The Pudong airport will be important to Shanghai’s free trade zone, while the establishment of the zone also provides an opportunity for the airport to upgrade its facilities,” Li said.

In addition to the new runways, a new satellite terminal will be built at the Pudong airport by 2015, the city’s top planning body said yesterday.

Aircraft will be able to park around the entire circumference of the new S1 Terminal, said the Civil Aviation Development Outline 2011-2015, issued by the Shanghai Development and Reform Commission.

Renovations of Terminal 1 at the Pudong airport will also begin soon, including an expansion and upgrade to the luggage system, Li said.

The work, expected to be complete by the end of next year, will benefit Shanghai-based China Eastern Airlines, which will become the largest occupant of the terminal, said the airport operator.

Capacity of the terminal, which opened in 1999, will grow from 20 million to 36.8 million passengers a year, following the 1.2 billion yuan renovation.

The revamped terminal will be expanded by one story to seven floors, and new areas added to make transfers faster and easier, said authorities.

Shanghai plans for its two airports to handle 100 million passengers and 5.5 million tons of cargo a year by 2015.


----------



## hkskyline

* Metro Line 16 on track for opening next month*
November 16, 2013
Shanghai Daily

FINAL tests are taking place on the new Metro Line 16, which runs to Lingang New City in the Pudong New Area and is set to go into service next month.

The Metro operator said yesterday that it had finished primary debugging on the 12 trains that will run on the route.

Trains will have three carriages initially, and in the future the number may increase to six, depending on passenger volumes on the new line.

The 58-kilometer route connects Lingang New City to Luoshan Road, where Line 11 terminates, and Longyang Road on Line 2.

An 11-stop section from Luoshan Road Station to Dishui Lake Station will open first, with Longyang Road and Huaxia Road M. stations coming into use later.

Seats on Line 16 trains will be arranged differently to those on other Metro lines.

Instead of a row of seats along each side of a carriage, Line 16 train seats will be arranged like those in trains, to make the comparatively long ride more comfortable.

The line will have three running modes: stop at large stations; stop at every station; and non-stop.

The operator said this takes into account that some communities are not fully developed, while others are relatively mature.

Lingang New City is about 75 kilometers from downtown Shanghai.


----------



## little universe

*Glass office SOHO China*

From archdaily.com




> Architects: AIM Architecture
> Location: Shanghai, China
> Architects: Wendy Saunders, Vincent de Graaf, German Roig, Carter Chen and Jiao Yan
> Year: 2013
> Photographs: Jerry Yin
> 
> 
> An entirely glass and mirrored interior exposes the infrastructure of SOHO’s new office building in Shanghai. The glass creates a multitude of reflections of the sales models and meeting rooms, while leaving the original height and structure visible, thus creating a ‘double reality’ that merges with the stunning views of downtown Shanghai.
> 
> Membrane ceilings create extra attention for the models. Light and surfaces reflect throughout the space, even further diffused by half see through mirrors. Some of the floors are islands of stone or carpet, to create static moments to offset this sea of reflectivity.
> 
> As SOHO rents out the offices in this building in bare shell state, the main design idea is to show the customers what they are actually getting, and simultaneously adding a layer of luxury.
> 
> The full glass approach allows us to create a complexity that emerges from a simple choice, which makes this project bold, with the layering effect and spatially exciting.
> 
> This project by AIM Architecture is part of Fuxing Plaza, a large mixed-use complex (140.000m2) that hopefully will boost more energy and surprises for the city.














































































































​


----------



## little universe

*Huaxin Business Center *

from archdaily.com



> Architects: Scenic Architecture
> Location: Guilin Road, Tianlin, Xuhui, Shanghai, China
> Design Team: Zhu Xiaofeng (Design Principal), Ding Penghua (Project Designer), Cai Mian, Yang Hong, Li Haoran, Du Shigang
> Area: 730 sqm
> Year: 2013
> Photographs: Su Shengliang
> 
> 
> I expect that this building could enlighten us to think the relevance among human, nature and society. Huaxin office complex locates to the west of Guilin road, with a green land at the south of its entry. This green land owns 6 old camphor trees and opens to the urban main road — these two facts become the starting point of the design, and hence to lead to two basic strategies of the business center: One is to elevate the main body of building up to second floor in order to maximize the open green space on the ground; Second is to establish an intimate and interactive relationship with 6 trees while protecting them in the site.
> 
> The completed building is composed by four independently suspended structures that are linked by bridges. 10 pieces of combined steel and concrete walls support the upper structures, they are all covered by reflective stainless steel panels, which contain all the vertical ducts and reflect the surrounding green environment. These walls are thus cleared up and help the suspension effect of the upper volumes. A ground floor atrium is enclosed by transparent glasses in-between three structures. It introduces sceneries and natural light by all-around transparency and skylight, and makes the spatial interaction between inside and outside.
> 
> Approaching second floor through the stair in the atrium, a new spatial order will be unfolded along the path. Four suspended volumes that were realized by steel trusses stretch themselves horizontally with “Y” or “L” shapes among the old trees. The twisted and tensioned aluminum strips assembled the translucent walls of these volumes, which present the truss structure in an indistinct way and become containers and boundaries of a series of interior and exterior spaces. When wandering across these translucent walls, the visitor will alternatively encounter rooms, courtyards, bridges and different sceneries guided by them. The branches and leafs of the trees traverse the building freely and become touchable friends.
> 
> Here the structure, its adherent material, and the branches and leafs of trees interweave together to present atmosphere of each space. It is under the organization of time(or path) that these spaces(room and courtyard) realize an environmental experience where time and space interact. It is a work collaborated by both architecture and nature.
> 
> We might never expect kind feedbacks from nature unless we treat nature in a kind and positive way. The architecture of 21st century shall not only respond to human’s needs, but also act as a positive media between human and environment. The essential goal of future architecture is to establish balanced and dynamic relevance among human, nature and society.












































































​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai West Bund Biennial Pavilions*

From archdaily.com




> Architects: Schmidt Hammer Lassen Architects
> Location: Shanghai, China
> Area: 240 sqm
> Photographs: Courtesy of Schmidt Hammer Lassen Architects
> 
> 
> The contribution of schmidt hammer lassen architects consists of an art installation pavilion, The Cloud, and a composition of pavilions containing support facilities including a café, a gallery and a bookshop. The pavilions are placed adjacent to one of two industrial cranes on the Xuhui West Bank Riverside. The tall crane stands as an icon that people all over the world can recognize and relate to and symbolizes balance, performance and gravity. The aim of the art installation pavilion, The Cloud, is to amplify and contrast these qualities.
> 
> “The Cloud pavilion is the quintessence of lightness, immateriality and fuzziness,” explained Kristian Lars Ahlmark, partner at schmidt hammer lassen architects. “By hanging hundreds of white ropes from the pavilion’s ceiling, an effect is created where The Cloud is always changing. Visitors moving or a light breeze creates a subtle movement of the ropes, underlining the organic nature of the installation and the immateriality of the space. In Chinese culture, a cloud is an important symbol and a sign of good fortune.” By following the path along the riverside, visitors are led to The Cloud and can walk through it as part of their stroll through the biennial area.
> 
> A clear visual connection to the history and the industrial nature of the site is created by the support facility pavilions. These are clad in Corten steel. Their colour and texture underline the pavilions’ relation to the industrial heritage. The shape and orientation of the pavilions were determined by the views towards the nearby bridge, the crane and the river. While The Cloud is intended for experience, interaction and activity, the support facility pavilions are for contemplation, rest and relaxation.
> 
> “We have collaborated with the client, Xuhui Development Corporation, on a number of projects in and around the West Bank site in Shanghai and these projects are all still in design development. The biennial pavilions, however, were conceived, designed and built in only three months, which is a massive achievement and a sign of good collaboration between the client, Tongji University and schmidt hammer lassen architects,” stated Chris Hardie, associate partner and head of schmidt hammer lassen architects’ Shanghai office.
> 
> The Shanghai West Bund Biennial for Architecture and Contemporary Art is promoting Shanghai as a centre for architecture and fine art. Yung Ho Chang (Zhang Yonghe), former head of the Department of Architecture at MIT and one of China’s most respected architects, is the overall curator for the biennial, which will run from 19 October to 19 December 2013.
> 
> schmidt hammer lassen architects has just relocated to larger office facilities in Shanghai and has experienced an increasing success in Asia. Current projects include Green Valley, a sustainable regeneration project on the former Shanghai World Expo site, a headquarters for the Ningbo Daily Media Group and a redevelopment of a former coal storage building, which will become a new art gallery and museum for an international art dealer.






















































































​


----------



## hkskyline

* Developer pulls down part of M50 graffiti wall*
Shanghai Daily
December 13, 2013 









_Part of a graffiti wall on Moganshan Road is torn down yesterday. — Dong Jun_

A graffiti wall that was a giant canvas for the city’s artists was partially torn down yesterday.

Pictures of the demolished wall at the M50 creative hub on Moganshan Road immediately surfaced online, fueling concern among artists and netizens alike with some suggesting that it would be all gone in a week’s time.

“I’m sad that it’s finally gone because we all had a great time there and it became a unique site of the city,” said T.G.R, a local graffiti artist.

“I’m not totally surprised. We all knew it would be gone one day, so every extra day was a gift. When it was said the wall would be gone by end of 2011, we already started working on other walls in the city.”

But the owner of the wall, a local real estate developer, told Shanghai Daily they would not demolish the entire stretch of the wall — at least for now.

“We are doing some piping works at the empty land now, that’s why we took down a small portion of the wall, which was originally built to prevent intruders,” the company spokesperson said.

“Whether we will keep the wall or demolish it depends on the development plan, which we don’t have as yet.”

Workers on the site confirmed they were only told to take down part of the wall to build an entrance into the undeveloped land where construction will begin next year. No other instruction about the wall was given to them.

The long stretch of road has been the epicenter of street art for the last five to six years. There have been many reports before when property developers said it would be torn down, but artists, both locals and foreigners, pleaded that it should remain a wall of art.


----------



## little universe

big-dog said:


> rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by zip, gaoloumi.com



^^

Kempinski Hotel Update












綠地海珀旭暉 by golf9c9333, on Flickr


​


----------



## hkskyline

*Mall boss makes space for big ideas*
11 January 2014
South China Morning Post

Innovation is key for SHKP’s Maureen Fung, who has taken the firm’s midnight mall concept to Shanghai, where it is building up its portfolio

As general manager of Sun Hung Kai Properties’ leasing department, Maureen Fung Sai-ying has seen the development of a string of new shopping malls over the past decade, each one bigger than the last.

She was one of the key people behind Hong Kong’s first midnight mall, the 630,000 square foot APM mall in Kwun Tong in 2005. Then, four years later, she took up the challenge of pre-leasing the 1.1 million sq ft, high-end Shanghai IFC mall project in Lujiazui, Pudong.

When that was opened in 2011, she began pre-leasing another luxury complex, the 1.3 million sq ft iAPM, on Shanghai’s busiest shopping strip at 999 Huai Hai Zhong Road. Today, iAPM is fully let, with 10 per cent of its 238 tenants, including Gucci Café, making their mainland debuts.

Fung, founding chairwoman of the Institute of Shopping Centre Management, has more than two decades’ experience in retail leasing. She entered the property industry as a management trainee at a private developer and then moved to K Wah Properties before getting involved in the leasing of residential, commercial and industrial property during a two-year stint at Cheung Kong. She joined SHKP – Hong Kong’s biggest private mall owner, with a retail portfolio of 10 million square feet – as a senior leasing manager in 1991. SHKP also owns 5.2 million sq ft of retail properties on the mainland, largely from the Shanghai IFC mall and iAPM, with a further 6.6 million sq ft under construction.

In September, SHKP bought an office-retail-hotel plot in Shanghai’s Xujiahui district, which will yield 7.6 million sq ft of gross floor space, for a record 21.77 billion yuan (HK$27.8 billion).

However, the mainland luxury sales market hit a snag when Beijing launched an anti-graft campaign. Sales of luxury goods on the mainland were up just 2 per cent year on year last year, to 116 billion yuan, according to global consultancy Bain & Co. It said the central government’s efforts to curb the wastage of public money and weed out corruption had had a large impact on “gifting luxury”, with watches and menswear having taken the biggest hit.

What is your view on the market outlook for luxury sales on the mainland? How will top-end retailers overcome the challenges?

We remain upbeat about the Shanghai luxury retail market as the growth in personal consumption is exceeding the “gifting market”. Chinese consumers remain the world’s largest shoppers for luxury goods, with more than 300 billion yuan in spending made outside China last year. It will be an enormous market if they decide to spend at home. An increasing number of global brands have come up with different strategies to lure them to spend more domestically, such as offering limited editions of goods exclusively for the mainland market and offering personalisation services to their VIPs. Some global brands will assign image designers to help them shop for their new collection.

Recently, the Italian brand Valentino for the first time outside Europe offered 22 pieces, each priced from 450,000 yuan to more than two million yuan, of its haute couture collection – referring to the creation of exclusive, custom-fitted clothing – for sale when its 7,500 sq ft flagship store opened at iAPM in November. They sold like hot cakes.

How do the growing number of global brands under your leasing portfolio view the mainland retail market?

The mainland luxury market is definitely their top priority. We’ve had nine global brands open their flagship stores in the duplex format at our newly launched iAPM in Shanghai. For instance, Italian luxury brand Prada’s management team has flown to Shanghai six times to visit the site, monitoring the progress of the decoration of its 1,250 square metre, two-level store.

What is the size of your leasing portfolio?

My leasing portfolio comprises 35 shopping centres covering five million square feet in Hong Kong and on the mainland. Mainland China accounts for 40 per cent of the leasing portfolio, with the rest in Hong Kong. They include APM, the Tai Po Mega Mall, the Sun Arcade in Tsim Sha Tsui, the Shanghai IFC mall and iAPM.

How is the sales performance?

In Hong Kong, sales of the five major shopping centres under my portfolio – APM, the Sun Arcade in Tsim Sha Tsui, Tai Po Mega Mall, Yuen Long Plaza and the New Jade Shopping Arcade in Chai Wan – totalled HK$8.5 billion last year, up as much as 15 per cent from 2012. Sales of the five major malls equalled 2 per cent of the city’s retail sales. For the first 11 months of last year, Hong Kong retail sales amounted to HK$444.7 billion.

We’ve set a four billion yuan sales target for iAPM, which had a soft opening in August, in its first year of operation. The Shanghai IFC mall also aimed to achieve four billon yuan of sales last year.

How does SHKP differentiate its shopping malls and outperform rivals in a highly competitive retail industry on the mainland?

To be an industry leader, we have to do more than just discuss the rent with our tenants inside the office. Besides providing first-class hardware for our tenants, we also need to access their business model and brand strategy while conducting tenant selection. We have visited a sheep farm of an apparel brand in Australia and watch makers in Switzerland. The field trips help us to learn more about their business to see if they have potential for further growth for the next five to 10 years.

What made Sun Hung Kai Properties come up with its late-night shopping concept at iAPM – the first midnight mall in Shanghai?

The location of iAPM is on the corner of Xiangyang Road and Huai Hai Zhong Road, the most upmarket commercial street in Shanghai. It is atop the South Shaanxi Road Metro station on Metro lines No 1 and No 10, which makes it easily accessible from across Shanghai. A third Metro line, No 12, will open this year and will greatly enhance the number of visitors to our mall. Previously, only hot-pot restaurants in Shanghai opened around the clock.

Now, iAPM will change the shopping habits of local residents and the expatriate working population. Our shops will stay open to 11pm, with restaurants extending to midnight, with some even staying open until 2am.


----------



## hkskyline

* Observatory to open after facelift*
Shanghai Daily
January 17, 2014









_Source : China Daily_

The 114-year-old Sheshan Observatory will reopen to the public on the Spring Festival on January 31 after a six-month renovation — the first in a century in an effort to restore it to its original glory.

The major renovation mainly repaired the facade and roof of the observatory that had cracked, said Cao Yongkang, a historic building protection expert with Jiao Tong University who lead the renovation. Some of its former designs were also put in place such as the wooden shutter of the building and stone roads in front of it.


----------



## automat

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/Metro/...-rail-and-road-bridge-to-island/shdaily.shtml

*Combined rail and road bridge to island*
By Bob Yang | January 30, 2014, Thursday

A SECOND Donghai Bridge is to be built across to Large Yangshan Island, the city’s urban planning authority said yesterday.

This combined road and rail bridge over the East China Sea will help meet growing transport demands for the Yangshan Deep-Water Port, said officials.

The new bridge will be in addition to the existing 30-kilometer Donghai Bridge, under the Plan for Shanghai’s Key Road Network released yesterday.

While the existing bridge is for road traffic only, the new structure’s railway link will increase the capacity for container transport from Yangshan, the plan says.

The second Donghai Bridge will be linked to the S2 and G1501 highways.

The project is still at the planning stage and officials did not give a start date or cost.

Built in 2005, the existing Donghai Bridge was designed to serve the Yangshan port on Small Yangshan Island. But expansion of the port to Large Yangshan Island has increased demands.

While the current bridge can handle 7 million containers a year, this figure falls way short of the 30 million container annual capacity of the Yangshan Deep-Water Port.


----------



## automat

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/Metro/...rol-dams-create-riverside-parks/shdaily.shtml

*Trees to be planted to strengthen flood control dams, create riverside parks*
By Yang Jian | January 28, 2014, Tuesday

SHANGHAI plans to plant trees on flood control dams along local rivers to improve the city’s environment and stabilize the dams, the city’s water authority said yesterday.

The city government will at first plant trees on the dams in suburb Qingpu this year as part of a test, said Gu Jinshan, director of the Shanghai Water Authority, at a news conference.

“The trees can greatly enhance the anti-flood ability of the dams while increasing the forested rate of the city,” Gu said.

Many of local dams have had cracks appear and were damaged during the city’s heaviest rain in half a century last October. One major reason is many local farmers reclaimed the earth of the dams to plant vegetables, weakening the dams’ foundations, he said.

The water authority will begin making farmlands on the dams into forests and set restricted areas within 15 meters of the dams that cannot be farmed.

“The trees will also make local anti-flood dams into riverside parks for local residents,” he added.

During the test operation, some 5 square meters of forested area along 428 kilometers of dams will be planted along the rivers in Qingpu within three years, when the plan is scheduled to be spread to other areas of the city.

The plan is expected to increase the forest coverage rate of the district to 15 percent by 2016 from currently less than 10 percent, according to the authority.

The Huangpu River rose above the alert level in October after the heaviest rain in more than 50 years battered the city, triggered by typhoons Fitow and Danas. A 15-meter section of a floodwall along the river in Songjiang District collapsed during the rainstorm.

Many downtown roads, including major roads in Lujiazui in the Pudong New Area, were flooded. Cars spluttered to a halt while residents could be seen walking barefoot through water that was up to 20 centimeters deep.

This year, the authority will renovate some 18 sections of local roads that are likely to flood during heavy rainstorms, Gu said. The renovation will be finished by the beginning of the flood season around September.

Drainage systems across the city will also be dredged to ensure accumulated water can be drained in time, he added.

The authority will also train 42 anti-flood and drainage special teams this year. Rescuers and engineers with the team can tackle accumulations of water and ensure the normal operation of telecommunications and the power supply.

Meanwhile, the authority has picked the 10 most beautiful scenic spots with local floodwalls, as nominated by the public. They include the dams of the North Bund area in Hongkou District and the riverside area in Xujiahui in Xuhui District. The dams have become public parks for local residents, the authority said.

﻿


----------



## ThatOneGuy

hkskyline said:


> * Observatory to open after facelift*
> Shanghai Daily
> January 17, 2014


That building is 114 years old??


----------



## the spliff fairy

^bigger pic









http://jaxstumpes.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/labour-day-weekend-51-22011.html



















www.globaltimes.cn/


----------



## hkskyline

* 2 tram routes planned for Songjiang residents*
Shanghai Daily
March 14, 2014 

TWO new tram routes are scheduled to start operating from January 2017 in Songjiang District, the district head said yesterday.

Construction work on the T1 and part of T2 lines will start in October. The tracks will cover a distance of 28.5 kilometers and will connect to Metro Line 9, Yu Taiwei, the district director, said in an online interview.

“The district has planned a total of six tram routes by 2020, featuring a total of 90 kilometers of track, 118 stations and eight junctions,” Yu said.

The electric-powered trams will have four carriages with a capacity of 368 people. They look like a combination of bus and train and will have a maximum speed of 80 kilometers per hour.

They also use less energy than other modes of transport. The wheels will feature rubber shock absorbers to make them quieter than subway trains. Shanghai’s only tram service is in Pudong’s Zhangjiang High-Tech Park.

The district will also have China’s first underground five-star hotel. The hotel, which will open in 2016, will be located in a 100-meter-deep pit near Sheshan Hill, Yu said. It will have two floors above sea-level while the remaining 16 floors will be under water.


----------



## hkskyline

* Building starts this year on Metro Line 10 extension*
Shanghai Daily
March 17, 2014 










CONSTRUCTION will start within the year on the second phase of Metro Line 10, officials said.

The 10.08-kilometer section starts from the New Jiangwan Town Station, the current northeastern end of Line 10’s first phase. A tunnel will take it under the Huangpu River before it reaches Jilong Road Station in the Waigaoqiao Free Trade Zone in the Pudong New Area.

The new section will include the following stations: Guofan Road, Shuangjiang Road, West Gaoqiao, Gaoqiao, Gangcheng Road and Jilong Road. Commuters can transfer to Line 6 at Gangcheng Road.

The construction is expected to take three and a half years, and trains with six carriages are expected to run on the section.


----------



## saiho

So what lines will break ground this year? Line 10 extension, 14, and 17?


----------



## hkskyline

* Laying down the law in former court*
Shanghai Daily
March 22, 2014










Dating from the 1910s, the old court and police office in the former French Concession is set to become the new headquarters of Huangpu District prosecutors office later this year. The two century-old buildings at 20 and 22 Jianguo Road will be home to the office from October. Parts of the renovated buildings are set to open to the public for educational purposes on at least two days in a year, said officials. — Wang Rongjiang


----------



## hkskyline

* City planting trees near tap water source*
Shanghai Daily
March 23, 2014

THE Shanghai Water Authority yesterday began planting sequoia trees in and around the Qingcaosha Reservoir in an effort to curb eutrophication.

The reservoir, which is at the mouth of the Yangtze River delta, is a major source of tap water in Shanghai.

About 700 trees will be planted in three years to stem eutrophication which leads to excessive plant growth and decay, said Shen Yichen, general manager of the Chengtou Raw Water Co, the reservoir’s operator.

“The eutrophication cannot be done away with completely but can be controlled with tree planting and other measures,” Shen told Shanghai Daily yesterday.

A total of 400,000 square meters of trees will be planted on the south bank of the reservoir by 2015, while another 2.4 square kilometers of trees will be planted on the middle island called Qingcaosha, he said.

The trees are expected to reduce the amount of nitrogen and phosphorus materials in the water as well as avoid the growth of algae that threatens water quality, Shen said.

The trees, which can be several meters tall, can also help in preventing pollutants from settling in the reservoir, he added.

The Water Authority is also restoring wetland in and around the reservoir besides introducing algae-eating fish.

Signs of eutrophication were first spotted at the country’s largest reservoir last year, which has been the cleanest source of tap water for more than the 13 million residents. There are also threats of salt tides.

“We face constant pressure mainly triggered by pollution upstream,” said Shen.

The compounds and pollutants at the mouth of Yangtze River mainly come from upstream factories. In addition, the reservoir faces threat from oil spills and ship collisions.


----------



## Urbanista1

amazing what I see in Shanghai, I hope Shanghai is also becoming a good place to live for its people.


----------



## hkskyline

Source: Shanghai Daily 

Construction of the Metro Line 11 extension (shown on map above) to Shanghai Disneyland has been completed and testing is expected to start early next year, subway operator Shanghai Shentong Metro Group said yesterday. The final sections of the 12.3 kilometer route were put into place over the weekend, though development work is still ongoing at the three “Disney” stations, the company said. The new line starts at Luoshan Road and includes two stops — Kangqiao Road E. and Hengxin Road — on its way to the theme park. Both the extension and the tourist attraction are set to open next year. — Shen Xinyi


----------



## hkskyline

*Buildings still useful in contemporary society*
19 September 2014
Shanghai Daily









_Time Out_

FAMOUS Beijing journalist Wang Jun recently read a biography of architect Laszlo Hudec and asked me, “Why does Shanghai love him and what’s behind ‘Hudec fever’?”

Renowned for his best-selling “Beijing Record” and long-time devotion to heritage preservation in the capital city, Wang took an interest in the European architect who is relatively unknown in Beijing but repeatedly mentioned by his Shanghai friends.	

Earlier this year, Hudec was voted a “Shanghai Symbol” by millions of Chinese netizans. He was the only foreigner among a galaxy of Chinese celebrities.

His masterpieces, Park Hotel on Nanjing Road and the Normandie Apartments on Wukang Road, were also listed in “99 Shanghai Symbols,” a campaign launched by the Shanghai Tourism Administration to find “reasons for loving Shanghai.”

“Hudec’s old Shanghai,” a forum on China’s leading cultural website Douban.com, has attracted more than 2,600 “Hudec fans.” Known as “wu fen,” a Chinese abbreviation for Hudec fans, they visit his buildings regularly and exchange their findings. On Cultural Heritage Day in June, they flocked to “Green House” (333 Tongren Road), once tycoon D.V. Woo’s residence, as it was Hudec’s last big Shanghai project.

Unlike late Shanghai Mayor Chen Yi and writer Eileen Chang who were also on the list of “Shanghai Symbols,” Hudec was a strange foreign name to most locals just a few years ago.

Born in today’s Banska Bystrica, Slovakia, during the Austro-Hungarian monarchy in 1893, Hudec was enlisted to fight during World War I and was caught by the Russian army and sent to a Siberian prison. In 1918 while being transferred, Hudec jumped from a train near the Chinese border and fled to Shanghai.

Hudec had studied architecture at the Hungarian Royal Joseph Technical University in Budapest and once in Shanghai he began working at an American firm. He started his own architectural firm in 1925 and went on to design 53 projects including Park Hotel and the Grand Theatre.

But after he left for Switzerland in 1947, this once famous name was nearly forgotten until 2008, when the Hungarian Consulate General in Shanghai and local government launched the Year of Hudec. The widely reported, yearlong event fired public interest in this architect and the city’s architectural heritage. Hudec’s quickly soaring fame is regarded by local scholars as a cultural phenomenon and has been christened “Hudec fever.”

“It is impossible for your eyes to avoid his buildings. After he became popular, you realized Hudec’s works are all around the city. Hudec couldn’t have secured such a position in Shanghai’s architectural history if he had only done a few projects,” says Tongji University Vice President Wu Jiang.

“Hudec’s works represented the modern culture of the 1930s and strongly showcased the spirit of Shanghai at the time. After China reformed and opened up, people began to realize the beauty of that era,” Wu adds.

Tongji University cultural professor Ying Yuli, who often organizes salons about old Shanghai, says the interest in the architect also stems from the relatively good conditions of Hudec buildings. Only 10 of his 53 projects had been demolished during the massive construction that occurred in the 1980s and 1990s.

“A nostalgic wave emerged among young people during the past decade. The soft things of old Shanghai, such as language and lifestyle, had long faded away. But these solid heritage buildings are there for them to see and touch,” Ying says.

Wang Lin, director of the City Planning Bureau’s Historic Conservation Department, attributes the good condition of Hudec buildings to excellent quality and modern design, which he says make them easy to renovate for modern uses.

Shanghai passed the country’s first law for preserving modern buildings in 1991, which also helped. Since then Shanghai has listed four groups of historic buildings for preservation. It covers 632 projects with 2,142 buildings. The new list is scheduled to come out later this year.

Among them, 28 Hudec projects have been listed. The Grand Theatre and Sun Ke’s Residence on Panyu Road were among the first group, along with most buildings on the Bund.

Famous scholar Zheng Shiling, who heads a municipal committee of experts to evaluate historic buildings, says “it has been a slow process to realize the value of heritage buildings.”

“During the massive construction in the 1980s and 1990s, our city paid a big price — two-thirds of the buildings built before 1949 were demolished and less than 1,000 of the 9,000 traditional lanes survived,” he says.

Hudec’s Union Brewery, for instance, was nearly demolished to make way for a park along Suzhou Creek. Although Wang says the main structure was saved, the original windows and a set of British brewery machines were lost forever.

By 2002, the city’s top officials started paying greater attention to protecting old buildings. Officials even issued a statement saying “preservation was also development” and “the strictest methods for preservation need to be adopted.”

Shanghai now has 12 downtown historical areas with another 32 in the suburbs. Hudec buildings are widely sprinkled in seven of the 12 downtown historical areas, which help ensure their preservation.

People’s Square is one of the 12 downtown areas where Hudec signature works can be found. Park Hotel, the Grand Theatre and Moore Memorial Church all proudly stand today in the area.

The city also has 64 historic streets that can not be widened. This helps to maintain the original look of the streets and preserve the buildings on both sides. Hudec buildings flank many of these streets.

Today nearly half of Hudec’s buildings are still used for their original function, which is also good for preservation.

Zheng says, “We have explored a ‘Shanghai model’ for preservation, which is to give heritage buildings multiple functions, for example, turning an old factory into a creative center. Many excellent cases have come up during the past decade.”

Tongji University Vice President Wu says heritage buildings are different than antiques, which can be displayed behind glass.

Sarah McLeod, chair of the UK’s Association of Preservation Trusts, agrees with Wu.

“Architecture is dead if it is not used,” she says. “A heritage building will only survive if it’s given a 21st century use that is relevant to the needs of people today.”

In Hudec’s buildings today, one can rent a room for a night, enjoy a movie or even pray. More Hudec works, including the “Green House,” will open to the public this year after renovations are completed.

As to journalist Wang’s question about the city’s love for Hudec, the answer is obvious. Hudec buildings have stood the test of time and are not dusty old museums. As time marches on and change is apparent for all to see, they remind us of the past. They contain many memories, and at the same time, create fresh ones every day.


----------



## Highcliff

little universe said:


> Anybody has any idea about this New Tower in Shanghai?
> 
> Could anyone provide the exact location (looks like in Hongkou District) and the name of the tower pls! thx  :cheers:
> ​




fudu mansion tower
source: http://www.schwartzarch.com/projects/fudu_mansion.html​


----------



## hkskyline

* New Metro line sees light at end of tunnels*
Shanghai Daily
September 19, 2014 

CONSTRUCTION of Huaihai Road M. Metro station, a key stop on the second phase of Line 13, reached a major milestone yesterday with the completion of tunneling work.

Working at up to 71 meters below ground, four tunnel-boring machines took more than five months to create the core infrastructure for the new station, the main body of which is 33m underground, the subway operator said yesterday.

Once completed, Line 13 will stretch more than 33 kilometers from Jiading District to the Pudong New Area and feature 31 stations.

With a total cost of 19.8 billion yuan (US$3.2 billion), the project is being developed in three parts. Phase one, from Jinyun Road to Jinshajiang Road, opened at the end of 2012, while phase two, from Jinshajiang Road to Nanjing Road W., will be completed next year.

Construction will begin on the third phase at the end of the year and should be completed by the end of 2017.

Once fully operational, Line 13 will link with all other lines on the network, with the exception of Line 5.

The biggest difficulty faced during the construction of the line is the huge depths at which the contractors have to work, the operator said.

The line travels under both the Yan’an and North-South elevated roads, as well as Metro Line 1, it said.


----------



## hkskyline

* New Metro line sees light at end of tunnels*
Shanghai Daily
September 19, 2014 

CONSTRUCTION of Huaihai Road M. Metro station, a key stop on the second phase of Line 13, reached a major milestone yesterday with the completion of tunneling work.

Working at up to 71 meters below ground, four tunnel-boring machines took more than five months to create the core infrastructure for the new station, the main body of which is 33m underground, the subway operator said yesterday.

Once completed, Line 13 will stretch more than 33 kilometers from Jiading District to the Pudong New Area and feature 31 stations.

With a total cost of 19.8 billion yuan (US$3.2 billion), the project is being developed in three parts. Phase one, from Jinyun Road to Jinshajiang Road, opened at the end of 2012, while phase two, from Jinshajiang Road to Nanjing Road W., will be completed next year.

Construction will begin on the third phase at the end of the year and should be completed by the end of 2017.

Once fully operational, Line 13 will link with all other lines on the network, with the exception of Line 5.

The biggest difficulty faced during the construction of the line is the huge depths at which the contractors have to work, the operator said.

The line travels under both the Yan’an and North-South elevated roads, as well as Metro Line 1, it said.


----------



## hkskyline

* Polar theme park to be built in city*
Shanghai Daily
September 23, 2014









_An artist’s rendition of the new polar theme park._

MORE than 500 species of polar animals and 20,000 types of fish will be the stars of the show at a new theme park to be constructed in the Pudong New Area.

Construction of the Shanghai Polar Ocean World will start before the end of the year in Lingang New City, near Dishui Lake, local authorities said.

They did not say when it will open to the public.

The tourist attraction, which claims it will be the biggest of its kind in the world, will have 13 “pavilions,” four performance areas, four cinemas and other facilities, such as hotels and shops.

The wildlife — including polar bears, emperor penguins, dolphins and beluga whales — will do their thing at the polar animal and ocean world zones, while killer whales will perform tricks for the crowds in a large water pool. Other pavilions will be home to sharks, penguins and coral.

The Shanghai Academy of Environmental Sciences, under the Shanghai Environmental Protection Bureau, is soliciting opinion on the theme park’s environmental impact.


----------



## Highcliff

hey, everyone....Disney shanghai will be bigger than Disney hong kong...:cheers::cheers2:
source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_Disney_Resort


> The site will cover 963 acres in Pudong, Shanghai, or approximately 3 times the size of the Hong Kong Disneyland Resort


----------



## hkskyline

Highcliff said:


> hey, everyone....Disney shanghai will be bigger than Disney hong kong...:cheers::cheers2:
> source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_Disney_Resort


Will it be bigger than the Florida park?


----------



## HardBall

hkskyline said:


> Will it be bigger than the Florida park?


I don't think so. None of the Disneyland projects is even close to Disneyworld's size. It has about 43 sq miles, I think.


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
I also don't think so....


Chinese Schools Get Creative And Find New Uses Of Their Rooftops
source: http://www.shanghaijungle.com/news/Chinese-Schools-Get-Creative-And-Find-New-Uses-Of-Their-Rooftops



> Schools serving the children of migrant workers adapt to their local needs and start building running tracks and playgrounds on their rooftops due to lack land for construction












cool....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Cool!
I wonder if they drew inspiration from the 1920s Fiat factory which had a racetrack on the roof?


----------



## the spliff fairy

Very moderne


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai's New Natural History Museum is not opening to the public yet ???*












Come take a walk with me through Jing An's Sculpture Park 1/31 by johey24, on Flickr


Come take a walk with me through Jing An's Sculpture Park 1/31 by johey24, on Flickr


Come take a walk with me through Jing An's Sculpture Park 1/31 by johey24, on Flickr








​


----------



## hkskyline

*Jiading New Town promises development surprises*
30 September 2014
Shanghai Daily 

CONSTRUCTION of the core area of Jiading New Town will bring more surprises for local citizens over the next three to five years, according to the Jiading New Town Development Company.

Six projects have started construction this year, involving educational facilities and infrastructure. The Shengxin Road Kindergarten will open to the public this year while the bidding for Chengjia School and the construction of China Welfare Institute Kindergarten has begun. The construction of Defu Road Middle School is ongoing, while five more schools will start construction next year.

Meanwhile, Jiading New Town is also improving its road network — eight roads are under construction including Shuangdan Road, and 12 projects including Chongwen Road W and Tianzhu Road are in technical preparation. Huyi Highway which connects many roads is waiting for the approval of municipal authorities.

The water system has been improved as several water landscape projects including the bridges on the Xinqin River and the Gongjia River which were completed in June.

In addition to improvement in hardware, Jiading New Town will also launch some beneficial policies to attract business projects. So far, the town is establishing cooperative relations with enterprises including CITIC Pacific to attract commercial companies, and local authorities will also provide customized services.

Jiading New Town is also making efforts to improve local services. A citizen service center is being planned to provide marriage registration and property transaction service in the future. Elevated tram line is expected to be built in Jiading to make traveling in the district more convenient.

On the former site of Shenma Winery, designers are planning to build the new cultural activity center, community affairs center and information center.

The former Hope Town Industrial Park will be turned into an international residential community with high-end residences, international school, shopping mall and entertainment facilities.

Boiler replacement program off to a great start

Jiading is replacing or renovating 190 boilers and furnaces this year to promote clean energy.

Among the companies, Shanghai Yibiao Electroplating Co Ltd has replaced two 4-ton coal boilers with two 1,440-kilowatt electric boilers.

Officials with Yibiao said the new electronic boilers have a lot of advantages, such as clean energy, low energy cost, high efficiency, low labor cost, good security and long service life.

As one of the pioneers of boiler replacement program in Jiading, Yibiao will get 2.24 million yuan (US$364,896) as a subsidy from the government.

Another two companies, Hailuo Clothing and Totol Food who have completed replacement programs will get a total of 5.15 million yuan from local government.


----------



## little universe

*New Shanghai Natural History Museum - 新上海自然历史博物馆*



Shanghai Natural History Museum by jack.zhang, on Flickr














​


----------



## hkskyline

Much nicer than its former facility which screamed old world.


----------



## hkskyline

*Classical opening for new theater*
30 September 2014
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_



















THE Shanghai Poly Grand Theater opens tonight with the German Radio Philharmonic Orchestra playing Tchaikovsky’s “Piano Concerto No. 1” and Beethoven’s “Symphony No. 5” conducted by South Korea’s Chung Myung-whun and with Chinese pianist Zhang Haochen.

Designed by Japanese architect Tadao Ando, construction of the theater in Jiading New Town began four years ago. It sits next to the Yuanxiang Lake, making it the first theater in Shanghai to have a waterfront view. It also has a stage by the water.


----------



## hkskyline

*New soul of Shanghai*
20 October 2014
China Daily _Excerpt_

_Renderings from Arup_


















The city's new concert hall has opened to cheers for its acoustics and architecture. Guest conductor Gustavo Dudamel is a big fan, Zhang Kun reports in Shanghai.

Aconcert hall is like an instrument for an orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel said after leading the debut performance at the new music hall of the Shanghai Symphony last month with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.

It was the first foreign orchestra to perform at the new music hall, which opened on Sept 6.

The 33-year-old conductor from Venezuela compares the new hall to a Stradivarius violin. Having such a wonderful concert hall of its own, the orchestra will be able to "develop a sound, a personality, a soul", he says.

Japanese acoustician Yasuhisa Toyota, who designed the Shanghai Symphony Music Hall jointly with acclaimed architect Arata Isozaki, also compared the hall to a music instrument, at an earlier soft opening.

"We were not building a house, but making a musical instrument," he says. Toyota promised audiences that "every seat is a golden seat" in the main concert hall for 1,200 people and chamber hall for 400 others.

In order to block out the vibrations and noises from Metro Line 10, which lies within 6 meters, Toyota and Isozaki built the concert hall on 300 base isolators. Known as China's first "floating building", the concert hall actually sits on giant steel springs - the first time the technology has been used in the country.

Isozaki designed two-thirds of the hall's construction below ground level, so that the building is no more than 18 meters at its highest, fitting naturally amid the surrounding buildings and residential compounds dating to the early 20th-century French Concession period.


----------



## hkskyline

* Metro museum offers fascinating look into future of subway network*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
October 29, 2014 









_Visitors to the Metro museum look at an interactive map of the city’s subway network. — Yang Yi_

SHANGHAI will have 21 subway lines by 2030, including one that will connect Chongming Island to the Pudong New Area, according to a blueprint on show at the new Shanghai Metro Museum.

There are currently 14 Metro lines and one maglev line in operation in the city, which have a combined 567 kilometers of track and 333 stations.

According to the Metro operator, the western section of subway Line 12, the downtown section of Line 13 and third phase of Line 9 are all now under construction.

Preparatory work for lines 14, 15, 17 and 18 is ongoing, all of which will be ready by about 2020. Their opening will extend the city’s subway network to 800 kilometers.

According to the blueprint, Line 19 will start from Rongqiao Road in Pudong, travel under the Yangtze River and onward to Hengsha and Changxing islands, and the Dongtan Resort on Chongming.

Line 20 will run from Xinzhuang station in Minhang District to Gongqing Forest Park, while Line 21 will run from Longwu Road in Xuhui District to Hongkou Football Stadium and provide an interchange to lines 11 and 15.

A new Disney Line will link with Guanglan Road station on line 2 and Zhangjiang Road on Line 13. It should open next year.


----------



## little universe

Any one has any idea about this project in Changning District?
​



IMAG0728 by Desperado Taiwan, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai DreamCenter (Dreamworks' Theme Park)*

Master Plan and Aerial Perspectives from *Shanghai DreamCenter's Official Website* (English Version)






































​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai DreamCenter (Dreamworks' Theme Park)*

Renders from *Shanghai DreamCenter's Official Website* (English Version)














































































​


----------



## hkskyline

You have already created a Dreamcenter thread in the General Urban Developments section. Please don't post redundantly in here.


----------



## Pansori

hkskyline said:


> You have already created a Dreamcenter thread in the General Urban Developments section. Please don't post redundantly in here.


Keep in mind that not everyone is checking all sections and threads.


----------



## hkskyline

Pansori said:


> Keep in mind that not everyone is checking all sections and threads.


We should cross-reference projects rather than repeat content being posted. Otherwise, there is no need for subsections to begin with.


----------



## little universe

*Lingkong SOHO near Hongqiao Airport designed by Zaha Hadid - 凌空SOHO*
(It is fully owned by Beijing-based *SOHO China Group*)




Photos were taken by SOHO China's Chairman *Pan shiyi* from sina weibo



XSJV5 said:


> 凌空SOHO by panshiyi weibo:cheers:









​


----------



## hkskyline

Zaha Hadid seems to be churning the same thing over and over again. It is getting predictable and boring.


----------



## Pansori

hkskyline said:


> We should cross-reference projects rather than repeat content being posted. Otherwise, there is no need for subsections to begin with.


It worked fine so far and I'm sure it will work fine in the future.


----------



## hkskyline

Just to give a bit more context. The moderation team has discussed people cross-posting the same content in individual project threads and the main city threads, and have come to a conclusion that this is not the intention since there are sub-sections here. There have also been discussions raised on whether the same poster that duplicates such postings despite knowing there is a specific project thread on whether that constitutes spamming or propping up post count.


----------



## Pansori

hkskyline said:


> Just to give a bit more context. The moderation team has discussed people cross-posting the same content in individual project threads and the main city threads, and have come to a conclusion that this is not the intention since there are sub-sections here. There have also been discussions raised on whether the same poster that duplicates such postings despite knowing there is a specific project thread on whether that constitutes spamming or propping up post count.


I understand the good intention behind this but this will simply result in less publicity and people being less aware of the projects. Which is not a good thing.


----------



## Shanghainese

I think, some projects are not urban enough. To much green Nature. It should be more build like the inner city. The Projects should be stand closer at the streets like New York or London. Shanghai needs more density at his projects at the outside of the inner ring. The green ideology is a destruction of urban city feeling.

By the way, zaha hadid´s project doesn´t look good. it looks horrible.

Dreamworks Center looks fantastic with the little buildings, but it lacks the connection to the urban streets. It appears like an Island and this is not good. Urban space needs the connection to the city.

I expect more from a city like shanghai, which wanted to be the best city on earth.


----------



## Pansori

Shanghainese said:


> I think, some projects are not urban enough. To much green Nature. It should be more build like the inner city. The Projects should be stand closer at the streets like New York or London. Shanghai needs more density at his projects at the outside of the inner ring. The green ideology is a destruction of urban city feeling.


Can't disagree more. Building the outer city districts like they are in London or NYC would be a disaster. Even the inner cities in old European (and some American) cities are relics of the past built in accordance with the needs of 19th century and earlier days. It would be completely insane to do something like this in the 21st century city be it in China or elsewhere.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ And I bet people in the 19th century were complaining about how horrible their urban systems were compared to the glorious medieval corridors. And the medieval people complained about how their city centers were horrible compared to the humanistic hut villages of their past. 



hkskyline said:


> Zaha Hadid seems to be churning the same thing over and over again. It is getting predictable and boring.


Oh please. Name one building that looks like it.


----------



## Shanghainese

Shanghai has TO MUCH green space. This is an religious ideology who destroyed the urban city feeling. TO MUCH new Buildings in Shanghai have a lawn on the street. This looks horrible. Shanghai needs narrow streets with retail stores, not ideological town planning. Shanghai should be like New York. New York must be the model for shanghai.

By the way, in austria, sometimes they build also lawns at the streets in front of buildings and it doesn´t looks good. There is no expression of creativity.

Shanghai needs New European Urbanism .


----------



## Pansori

Shanghainese said:


> Shanghai has TO MUCH green space. This is an religious ideology who destroyed the urban city feeling. TO MUCH new Buildings in Shanghai have a lawn on the street. This looks horrible. Shanghai needs narrow streets with retail stores, not ideological town planning. Shanghai should be like New York. New York must be the model for shanghai.
> 
> By the way, in austria, sometimes they build also lawns at the streets in front of buildings and it doesn´t looks good. There is no expression of creativity.
> 
> Shanghai needs New European Urbanism .


Those are some seriously destructive ideas. I'm just thanking God (at least I would if there was one anyway) that views like this in Shanghai (or any other city in China for that matter) have no and, hopefully, never will have a place. New Urbanism is an urban cancer which should be eliminated not propped up. Thankfully Chinese urban planners are competent enough not to buy that.


----------



## ddes

Pansori said:


> Those are some seriously destructive ideas. I'm just thanking God (at least I would if there was one anyway) that views like this in Shanghai (or any other city in China for that matter) have no and, hopefully, never will have a place. New Urbanism is an urban cancer which should be eliminated not propped up. Thankfully Chinese urban planners are competent enough not to buy that.


I feel like the situation needs to meet in the middle? I can totally understand Shanghainese's point of view, in that in Pudong especially, there is a lack of street and ground activity (most of the time taken up by individual plot landscaping). That is definitely missing in new districts, not just in Shanghai, but all over the world. The effect, while the intentions are good, sometimes get lost in translation and all you get is a very cold, unfeeling ground environment. I will admit, that when I was in Shanghai, I felt that despite the grandiose architecture, gorgeous landscapes, and urban planning, there seemed to be a lack of seamlessness.


----------



## jaysonn341

^^ My observations on this problem:
Like in Melbourne, there is absolutely no street life in the suburbs. Its supposed to be nice and quiet. Head to the nearest shopping centre for entertainment/shopping. 
I feel like it was the same in Shanghai. Living in a gated apartment complex was very comfortable. If you want to go out, there are plenty of crowded districts for shopping/entertainment. 

The views you get from buildings in a spaced out urban plan are much better. Most views in HK and NY are of just the building across the street. So if you view Shanghai urban planning from a suburban point of view, you would probably prefer the living conditions more. All imo.


----------



## Pansori

Double post.


----------



## Pansori

jaysonn341 said:


> ^^ My observations on this problem:
> Like in Melbourne, there is absolutely no street life in the suburbs. Its supposed to be nice and quiet. Head to the nearest shopping centre for entertainment/shopping.
> I feel like it was the same in Shanghai. Living in a gated apartment complex was very comfortable. If you want to go out, there are plenty of crowded districts for shopping/entertainment.
> 
> The views you get from buildings in a spaced out urban plan are much better. Most views in HK and NY are of just the building across the street. So if you view Shanghai urban planning from a suburban point of view, you would probably prefer the living conditions more. All imo.


I never put Lujiazui as the greatest example of urban planning. 

There are some great examples though (in China and elsewhere): Guangzhou's Zhujiang New Town CBD. Houhai area in Shenzhen. Singapore CBD and Marina Bay.

The sad thing is that the New urban proponents don't actually differentiate between good and bad planning when it comes to spacious planning (wide streets, greenery etc.). They just religiously go against the general idea regardless if it actually offers good street life, street activities or not (I.e. their main point of argument). They don't even bother to actually look into it and instead just keep screaming how bad it is. That's rubbish. There are great examples of spaced out planning with all those attributes and anyone can check it out either in person or via street view.

There might be examples which were not so well implemented (Lujiazui being case in point I do agree on that) but there are great ones too. It's not about the planning ideology in itself but rather about how well it is implemented. Chinese cities are doing good in that area lately and there is absolutely no reason to criticize the fundamental idea of planning that they're implementing.


----------



## Pansori

You may play around with new urbanism on a micro level. Just like you play around with decorating your private backyard but suggesting this as the fundamental planning concept on a large (say city district) or even citywide scale is outrageous and would result in Shanghai (or any large city) being dysfunctional. Like Dhaka or Lagos.


----------



## the spliff fairy

^'old residential buildings' to be torn down - does that mean the historic old townhouses/ longtang streets, or the modern crass that came after? This does after all include the site of the Old City.


----------



## Herzarsen

*What are these projects?*

Huge construction going under way by Century Park and Science and Technology Museum, which is at the end of Century Avenue. From what I found close to 10 buildings going up almost at the same time. 

I was able to find only one project on Gaoloumi.com. Please help if you have any other info how this area will look. I was not able to find more details in any threads here, I dont know how tall all the buildings will be except the one in the thread below. Plus there is one short 30 story tall tower that just topped out and cladding is being put on.

I dont seem to be able to upload few night images I took last night. Any tips on China non blocked platform? Imageshack does not seem to work.

So again the only one thread from Gaoloumi. The core is several stories already above ground.

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=51891&extra=page=1&page=1

Here is an old image from Gaolumi from early September. This only shows part of the area since big part is hidden behind the buildings on the right.










Here is a nice overview from June. Now they are all going up.


----------



## Victhor

Herzarsen said:


> Huge construction going under way by Century Park and Science and Technology Museum, which is at the end of Century Avenue. From what I found close to 10 buildings going up almost at the same time.
> 
> I was able to find only one project on Gaoloumi.com. Please help if you have any other info how this area will look. I was not able to find more details in any threads here, I dont know how tall all the buildings will be except the one in the thread below. Plus there is one short 30 story tall tower that just topped out and cladding is being put on.
> 
> I dont seem to be able to upload few night images I took last night. Any tips on China non blocked platform? Imageshack does not seem to work.
> 
> So again the only one thread from Gaoloumi. The core is several stories already above ground.
> 
> http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=51891&extra=page=1&page=1
> 
> Here is an old image from Gaolumi from early September. This only shows part of the area since big part is hidden behind the buildings on the right.
> 
> 
> Here is a nice overview from June. Now they are all going up.


Hi!

In the second picture you can see 2 rounded holes and 1 square hole, all with a red looking structure inside it, I think thats the structure of the three towers of the International Financial Center, the project from that gaoloumi thread, and also here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1860194
The buildings wich structure seems to be at a more advanced progess is "Yuen Business District 2-16-2 Lot" and you can find it here:
http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=379480&extra=page=2

About the pictures, you can try imgur.com, but I don't know if that web works in China, and I guess you are aware that you need a "VPN" to visit some webpages blocked in China, right? such as facebook, instagram and youtube I think.

Are you living there or just on a fast visit?

PD: that building you say is topped and working on cladding might be this project, but the cladding seems already complete:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1436751&highlight=shanghai
http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=33377&extra=page=1&page=74

Other projects on the area that may be under construction, I only know about JW Marriot Marquis Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1860186&highlight=shanghai
Which I think it's located here, but I'm not sure:


----------



## hkskyline

the spliff fairy said:


> ^'old residential buildings' to be torn down - does that mean the historic old townhouses/ longtang streets, or the modern crass that came after? This does after all include the site of the Old City.


There have been a lot of redevelopments already before this announcement. There isn't much of the really old city left, but then, the original buildings were badly-maintained, dirty, and in general, not desirable to be around.


----------



## Victhor

^^ I preffer they keep some old neighborhoods even if they are not in good conditions, just to keep a part of the city appart from that correct cold artificial modern kind of urbanization. But if they demolish them, then I hope they build tall high-rises over 100 metres, like those residential buildings in Pudong you can see in the background in the first 2 pictures, and not those wide 30 story repetitive buildings that are everywhere in Shanghai wich are sooo boring.


----------



## hkskyline

Victhor said:


> ^^ I preffer they keep some old neighborhoods even if they are not in good conditions, just to keep a part of the city appart from that correct cold artificial modern kind of urbanization. But if they demolish them, then I hope they build tall high-rises over 100 metres, like those residential buildings in Pudong you can see in the background in the first 2 pictures, and not those wide 30 story repetitive buildings that are everywhere in Shanghai wich are sooo boring.


Unfortunately, they did preserve a traditional neighbourhood that has since become famous and commercialized (the wrong kind of preservation). Tianzifang is now a must-go destination.

There are still some authentic neighbourhoods that are not on the chopping block. I have galleries of a few of them on my website.


----------



## Victhor

Fortune 500 company to settle in the plot beside Star Harbor project, near Sinar Mas / Magnolia supertall tower. They are going to spend 5 billion yuan (730 million €, 780 million $) on the project, the plot has a construction rate of 5.5, that's a lot (6.0 in Star Harbor), so something tall could be built, I don't know what is the height restriction, I think the Star Harbor project on the neighbour plot has a 240 metres heigh limit +10% of unused height, so it reaches 263 metres tall thanks to a parapet, and in a previous masterplan, there was a 180m planned there.
This is all I can decipher from the google translator version of this article: http://www.weixinyidu.com/n_2413078

No. 89 block area 23037.2㎡, volume ratio 5.5.
Ground floor area 126704.6㎡. include:
◆ Commercial 19006㎡
◆ office space 95028㎡
◆ cultural facilities 6335.2㎡
90000㎡ underground operating area, including :
◆ 40,000 square meters underground commercial area
◆ garage area of 50,000 square meters.

The plot has undergone demolitions for 3 years and now it's cleared:


----------



## Victhor

“一方大厦” or "Party building" or "Dalian Party building" (name according to google translator)
around 18-20 floors, this is under construction at the north of Sinar Mas.
Total construction area of ​​about 100,000 sq m.
http://www.shhkgh.gov.cn/content/NewsNo886341830358.html
http://swin.cscec.com/art/2014/11/27/art_2862_187997.html


----------



## Victhor

And, by the way, I have seen a lot of project news in blogs made by "Shanghailord", but "he" stopped to update here in october:
http://www.weixinjinghua.com/user/shanghailord/
The same as here:
http://www.weibo.com/u/2140313162#_rnd1447859280061

Then I have found this: 
http://www.vxinquan.cn/shanghailord/1/

And now, I have found this, that seems to be new, but there's only one post, the most recent of all:
http://www.weixinyidu.com/a_87979


----------



## el palmesano

great projects!

keep posting


----------



## hkskyline

* Work on new Metro will start in 2016*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
November 21, 2015 

A SENIOR official from the Chongming County said yesterday that construction work on Metro Line 19 will begin next year after the central government approves the project by the end of the year.

Line 19 will connect Chongming Island to the Pudong New Area across the Yangtze River.

Some early work for the new elevated subway has already been done which will help in lowering costs, said Ma Yuesheng, the county’s party chief.

“Chongming residents will be able to take the elevated subway to Pudong by 2020,” Ma said.

The new Metro line will mainly benefit taxi drivers, a third of whom live on the island.

As per the previous plan released by the city’s top planning body, the new line will start from the Rongqiao Road station near Pudong’s Jinqiao area and will have stops on the Changxing and Hengsha islands, the other two islands in the county.

The line will stretch further north and link to Qidong City in neighboring Jiangsu Province, according to the Shanghai Planning, Land and Resources Administration.

Travel time, costs cut

Sun Zhang, a professor at the Institute of Rail Transit at Tongji University, said bullet trains might be used on the line to cut the travel time from 90 to 45 minutes. Vehicles need more than two hours to make the trip now by road.

Currently, the island is connected to downtown by the Shanghai Yangtze River Bridge and a tunnel that costs 100 yuan for a private vehicle to go forth and back. Corporate vehicles have to pay 190 yuan (US$29.8)for a return trip.


----------



## Victhor

CapitaLand Hanzhonglu

Height: 160 metres
Floor count: 31
Under Construction

In Gaoloumi: http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=670339&page=6&extra=#pid14727143

As this is already rising, I don't think it's necessary to open a thread, buildings of this height are finished very fast in Shanghai .









Larger: http://i.imgur.com/QKu0h1c.jpg?1



















2015/07/19









2015/10/11


----------



## Victhor

In this photo of the Dazhongli towers you can see a new high-rise under construction at the left, I don't have any information about it, I asked in english in Gaoloumi and the only answer was "hotel", we'll see how tall it gets, 20 floors by now!.


----------



## Munwon

Shanghai is waking up!


----------



## hkskyline

*Masonry office building of former British American Tobacco reopens as art museum*
Shanghai Daily
November 26, 2015










THE former office building of the British American Tobacco that once monopolized local market has reopened to the public as a modern art museum after a year-long renovation, the chief designer said today.

The Yee Tsoong Tobacco Co. Building built in 1920 by the company will exhibit paintings, sculptures and innovative furniture. The former garage has been renovated into a lounge bar.

The four-story masonry structure in Neoclassical style was the Shanghai headquarters of the tobacco company that firstly introduced foreign cigarettes to Shanghai and monopolized the market for decades.

The building was then transformed into the factory building for the Shanghai camera plant after 1949 where China’s first domestically made camera was manufactured.

The renovation of the building marks the beginning of a series of historic buildings in the Bund area to be renovated and reopen to the public. They will include the Union Church built by British colonists in 1886.


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> * Part of the city's major tunnel ready for service after renovation*
> Shanghai Daily
> August 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work has been completed ahead of schedule on one of the tubes in the Yan’an Road E.Tunnel and traffic that had been traveling under the Huangpu River from Puxi to Pudong in the other tunnel will now be transferred to the renovated one starting Friday morning. Workers will move on to renovate the other tunnel. The tunnel renovation program should be completed at the end of the year. It usually carries 80,000 vehicles a day.


*Yan’an Road E. Tunnel to open by year’s end*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
December 1, 2015 










RENOVATION on Yan’an Road E. Tunnel, one of the city’s busiest passages under the Huangpu River, will be complete by the end of this year, Shanghai Road Administration Bureau said yesterday.

Work on the northern section — Pudong to Puxi — started in February this year and finished in mid August, while the three-month work on the southern section of the tunnel — Puxi to Pudong — is set to be completed by mid-December, slightly ahead of schedule.

Vehicles from Pudong to Puxi will still be banned from using the tunnel by then as it would be closed to have its traffic signs changed. The tunnel will reopen to traffic by January.

Before renovation started in February, an estimated 90,000 vehicles per day traveled through it to get back and forth between Pudong and Puxi.


----------



## hkskyline

* Xujiahui Cathedral under major revamp to restore historic look*
December 2, 2015
Shanghai Daily


Xujiahui Catholic Cathedral 01 by Kramchang, on Flickr

The iconic Xujiahui Cathedral is seen in this file photo. The century-old cathedral, once the biggest in the Far East, is undergoing a renovation to get rid of leaking roofs and bug-bitten floors.

The century-old Xujiahui Cathedral, one of the city’s most iconic buildings, is undergoing a major renovation to restore its historic look, the Xuhui District government said yesterday.

The work started last Monday and will last through August 17 next year during which time the cathedral will be closed, an official with the district government told Shanghai Daily.

It has been closed since August 24 for safety reasons.

Formerly known as the Saint Ignatius Cathedral, the church was once the largest cathedral in the Far East. It was designed by a British architect and built by French businessmen. Construction began in 1906 and was completed in October 1910.

The renovation work will fix a leaky roof and repair damage from wind abrasion. The tiles and wooden floors bitten by termites will also be replaced in the Gothic structure.

“The cathedral has suffered severe leakages while parts of construction material have been falling down, frequently in recent times, disrupting prayers and scaring off visitors,” the cathedral said in a brief statement.

The objective of the project is to restore its historic look from the 1950s, while some new materials will be used to protect the building from rain and wind.

The dome and interior wall will be repainted while the wooden handrails and floors will be stabilized and partly replaced. Some anti-termite paint will be used to protect the building.

Meanwhile, the original brick floors that were replaced by cement during the last renovation in 1991 will be restored. The size and color of the bricks will be the same as in the original floors.

For its exterior decoration, the cross on the bell tower will be repainted and stabilized. The roof will also be changed to the original rock material.

Replacing the tiles will be the biggest part of the renovation project since all the tiles will come from Europe to revive the medieval Gothic look,.


----------



## hkskyline

* Metro Line 12 to open soon*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
December 3, 2015










THE western extension to Metro Line 12 will go into service by the end of the month.

The extension features 16 stations, and the whole line now connects with every other on the network, except 5 and 16.

The system operator said the service will help to ease the pressure on lines 1 and 9 during peak hours.

To make the line even more appealing to passengers, all station platforms on the new extension have been fitted with air purifiers, the company said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Park to reopen after restoring its historic look*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
December 9, 2015 

A PARK that was popular among Jewish refugees during World War II in Hongkou District will reopen at the end of this month after a six-month renovation.

The historic Huoshan Park, which was built in 1917 and covers 3,000 square meters, was a major meeting point for the Jewish refugees who had fled Nazi-occupied Europe.

The renovation restored the park’s historic look and rebuilt many former British style gardens, a city government official said. A former pavilion, path and scenery walls that were all broken have been restored.

One of the highlights after the renovation is the “path of peace,” which has stone plaques placed along the path introducing the history of Jewish residents in the area during the war. A public square in the park has also been expanded to 120 square meters from the former 80 square meters for people to commemorate.

The Huoshan Park was originally called Studley Park when it opened in August 1917.


----------



## Jim856796

About the redevelopment of Shanghai's Old City:

New buildings are being erected in Shanghai's Old City area: An example of poor planning? The people who thought of redeveloping the Old City must think that the buildings within it have no (or little) architectural significance, and the Shanghai city planners who are allowing this are probably treating the Old City like a slum, and that is the reason why the buildings within Shanghai's Old City are being torn down for those new buildings.


----------



## hkskyline

Jim856796 said:


> About the redevelopment of Shanghai's Old City:
> 
> New buildings are being erected in Shanghai's Old City area: An example of poor planning? The people who thought of redeveloping the Old City must think that the buildings within it have no (or little) architectural significance, and the Shanghai city planners who are allowing this are probably treating the Old City like a slum, and that is the reason why the buildings within Shanghai's Old City are being torn down for those new buildings.


But a lot of these old neighbourhoods are indeed slums with inadequate basic facilities. Tianzifang is probably an exception in terms of preservation rather than the norm.


----------



## hkskyline

* Former container dock slated for redevelopment*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
December 11, 2015 

THE Baoshan District government yesterday announced a 15 billion yuan (US$2.3 billion) plan to transform a former container dock on the banks of the Yangtze River into a residential area and tourist attraction.

Formerly operated by Shanghai International Port Group, Changtan dock was once a bustling center for maritime trade, but as with countless other sites like it around the world, it’s future is in housing and leisure.

Scheduled for completion in 2020, the revamped site, which spans about 1 square kilometer, will feature 4,200 apartments, three parks, assorted shopping malls, restaurants and coffee shops, hotels, kindergartens and an IMAX cinema, the government said in a statement on its WeChat account.

The commercial and hospitality projects are expected to create about 14,000 jobs, it said.

For day-trippers and tourists — the site is quite close to the Wusongkou International Cruise Terminal — there will be a 1.8 kilometer long promenade and a 180 meter high sightseeing tower offering views across the river to Chongming and Changxing islands, and the East China Sea.


----------



## Jim856796

hkskyline said:


> But a lot of these old neighbourhoods are indeed slums with inadequate basic facilities. Tianzifang is probably an exception in terms of preservation rather than the norm.


A possible implication that a traditional neighborhood's preservation is "bad"?:



hkskyline said:


> *Unfortunately*, they did preserve a traditional neighbourhood that has since become famous and commercialized *(the wrong kind of preservation)*. Tianzifang is now a must-go destination.


So if those old traditional neighborhoods were renovated and had good basic fixtures installed in the process, their preservation would be considered "bad" or "terrible". I'm thinking some (not all) of the Hutongs of Beijing must have been commercialized when they were renovated years ago.


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *Yan’an Road E. Tunnel to open by year’s end*
> Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
> December 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RENOVATION on Yan’an Road E. Tunnel, one of the city’s busiest passages under the Huangpu River, will be complete by the end of this year, Shanghai Road Administration Bureau said yesterday.
> 
> Work on the northern section — Pudong to Puxi — started in February this year and finished in mid August, while the three-month work on the southern section of the tunnel — Puxi to Pudong — is set to be completed by mid-December, slightly ahead of schedule.
> 
> Vehicles from Pudong to Puxi will still be banned from using the tunnel by then as it would be closed to have its traffic signs changed. The tunnel will reopen to traffic by January.
> 
> Before renovation started in February, an estimated 90,000 vehicles per day traveled through it to get back and forth between Pudong and Puxi.


* Yan’an tunnel to reopen after renovation*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Dec. 16, 2015

THE Yan’an Road E. Tunnel will reopen to traffic from December 26 after a nine-month renovation project on one of the busiest passages under the Huangpu River.

This means that traffic from Pudong to Puxi, which has been blocked since February, will be open to drivers again.

The renovation work included upgrading the lighting and the ventilation system. A new fire alarm and sprinkle system have also been installed.

This was the first major overhaul of the tunnel after it was put in use in 1988.

The northern section of the tunnel will be temporarily closed for adjusting traffic signs. Vehicles from Puxi to Pudong passing through that section will be switched to the tunnel’s southern section from December 19.


----------



## hkskyline

* City's 'Big World' stage entertainment landmark set to reopen next year after decade-long closure*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
December 17, 2015










SHANGHAI’S once most popular stage entertainment landmark, the Shanghai Dashijie, in Huangpu District will be reopened late next year to continue to display the city’s cultural heritages after being closed for nearly a decade, officials said today.

The historic building on the Xizang Road S., also known as the Big World, would come back as the Shanghai Intangible Cultural Heritage Exhibition Center and reopened next October after a major renovation, according to the district government.

“Many national and city-level intangible cultural heritage skills will be performed on stage while some handicrafts will be exhibited,” said Xue Mingyang, a senior official with the standing committee of the city's legislative body.

The Dashijie entertainment center was built in 1917 and long regarded by local people as the city’s most attractive entertainment venue. The 12,000-square-meter building near the Huaihai Road had several small stages to perform various Chinese traditional operas as well as singing and acrobats.

It also had cinemas, shopping malls, snack bars and restaurants of both Chinese and western styles.


----------



## hkskyline

*Construction kicks off on world's largest satellite terminal at Pudong airport for faster transfer service*
December 29, 2015
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_










CONSTRUCTION started this morning on the world's largest satellite terminal building at the Pudong International Airport to provide a faster transferring service and enhance the punctuality rate.

With 83 departure gates and about 120 new aprons, the third terminal, including S1 and S1 will cover a total of 620,000 square meters, even larger than the Terminal 2 building that is 490,000 square meters.

The new terminal will make the Pudong airport capable of serving 80 million passengers a year. And the airport would become one of the world's top three after its completion in 2019 in terms of traffic.

Passengers will be able to check in at one of the two existing terminal buildings and then take an underground subway to get to the new facility, said Li Derun, president of the Shanghai Airport Authority.

The subway project is expected to be completed by the end of 2018.


----------



## Supernaut

hkskyline said:


> * City's 'Big World' stage entertainment landmark set to reopen next year after decade-long closure*
> Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
> December 17, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> SHANGHAI’S once most popular stage entertainment landmark, the Shanghai Dashijie, in Huangpu District will be reopened late next year to continue to display the city’s cultural heritages after being closed for nearly a decade, officials said today.
> 
> The historic building on the Xizang Road S., also known as the Big World, would come back as the Shanghai Intangible Cultural Heritage Exhibition Center and reopened next October after a major renovation, according to the district government.
> 
> “Many national and city-level intangible cultural heritage skills will be performed on stage while some handicrafts will be exhibited,” said Xue Mingyang, a senior official with the standing committee of the city's legislative body.
> 
> The Dashijie entertainment center was built in 1917 and long regarded by local people as the city’s most attractive entertainment venue. The 12,000-square-meter building near the Huaihai Road had several small stages to perform various Chinese traditional operas as well as singing and acrobats.
> 
> It also had cinemas, shopping malls, snack bars and restaurants of both Chinese and western styles.


That's awesome. Very glad that they are saving such a beautiful building.


----------



## Victhor

Victhor said:


> In this photo of the Dazhongli towers you can see a new high-rise under construction at the left, I don't have any information about it, I asked in english in Gaoloumi and the only answer was "hotel", we'll see how tall it gets, 20 floors by now!.


Finally that building is topped out at only 20-23 floors 
https://flic.kr/p/CpfK7Y









And now I have just discovered another unknown building rising, in the middle of this picture:
Sin título by Brian Sterling, en Flickr

And also, in the district of Fengxian, 30-45km south of the center of Shanghai, this building must have been just completed with 180 metres and 38 floors.
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=73063&extra=&page=1
The Skyscraper Center has already added it as "Fengxian SME Building"
http://skyscrapercenter.com/building/fengxian-sme-building/22998










Pics by Wask in Gaoloumi, made in june 2014


----------



## Munwon

I never noticed that Pudong project before


----------



## hkskyline

* Majestic Theatre gets its original look*
January 6, 2016
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_










ONE of the oldest theaters in the city, Majestic Theatre, in Jing’an District had a quiet opening yesterday with its original look from the 1940s restored following a five-year long renovation.

The Russian Imperial Ballet Company staged Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky’s classic “Swan Lake” at the theater on Jiangning Road last night in what was said to be a trial run before its formal opening in April.

Concerts and stage performances will be staged during the Spring Festival holiday to test the sound, lights and performing effects, Qiu Guanlun, the general manager of the theater, said.

The theater will mainly stage musical plays and operas.

Qiu said they had managed to dig out dozens of original design plans from the Shanghai Urban Construction Archives as they tried to restore some of the earliest details in the theater. The two-story renovated theater now has fewer seats — 1,261 from the previous 1,597 — to ensure more legroom for the audiences.

The facilities inside the theater have been upgraded. Air-conditioning outlets have been installed near the seats to guarantee comfort. The new sound system has been imported from the United States while other paraphernalia have been brought from Portugal.

Majestic Theatre first opened in October 1941 and was one of the few venues that screened foreign movies.


----------



## Victhor

Victhor said:


> And now I have just discovered another unknown building rising, in the middle of this picture:
> Sin título by Brian Sterling, en Flickr





Munwon said:


> I never noticed that Pudong project before


I've just found it!
Oriental Hospital expansion, around 25 floors and 90-110 metres I guess.
http://www.lemanarc.com/?post_type=case&p=808


----------



## Victhor

Rainbow World Moon Bay / Modernsky
Floor count: 2x ~33
Height: 2x ~120-140
Status: approved/demolition?

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mz...i96pYLUgz9ac5L0Oop6iRX3qEB7v6WNtw1KK0wReLXan8
http://m.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_1400259
https://www.modernsky.com/index.php/News/info/id/1818.html


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> * Metro Line 12 to open soon*
> Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
> December 3, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE western extension to Metro Line 12 will go into service by the end of the month.
> 
> The extension features 16 stations, and the whole line now connects with every other on the network, except 5 and 16.
> 
> The system operator said the service will help to ease the pressure on lines 1 and 9 during peak hours.
> 
> To make the line even more appealing to passengers, all station platforms on the new extension have been fitted with air purifiers, the company said.


* Metro extensions prove popular*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
January 8, 2016

SOME of the newly opened Metro line extensions have eased passenger traffic at major intersections and some subway lines, Metro operator Shanghai Shentong Group said yesterday.

The new sections on Metro lines 11, 12 and 13 went into service late last month, providing more options for commuters. Line 12’s Hanzhong Road Station and Qufu Road Station now connect to Line 1 and 8, respectively, enabling riders to skip the People’s Square Station — the city’s busiest stop.

Over the past two weeks, the average passenger number at People’s Square Station had dropped almost 15 percent from the 700,000 people it handled per day, Shentong said.


----------



## schorsch

Urban Mountain planned for Shanghai to improve air quality








http://www.heatherwick.com/moganshan/

German Article:
http://www.ingenieur.de/Themen/Architektur/Ein-bewohnbarer-Berg-in-Schanghai-Smog


----------



## SH16

schorsch said:


> Urban Mountain planned for Shanghai to improve air quality


Epic! Here are some more pictures http://inhabitat.com/heatherwick-st...untain-shaped-moganshan-development-in-china/


----------



## hkskyline

* City to keep population under 25m*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
January 25, 2016 

THE Shanghai government has set a target to keep the city’s population under 25 million by 2020, Mayor Yang Xiong told the Shanghai People’s Congress yesterday.

“We will strictly control population growth through multiple policy measures,” he said while presenting the government work report on the opening day of the annual legislative session, which closes on Friday.

According to official figures released earlier, Shanghai had 24.3 million residents at the end of 2014, including registered locals and migrants who had been in the city for six months or more.

“The city government can take several measures, such as standardizing employment, demolishing illegal residential buildings and cracking down on group rentals to control the migrant population,” said Wang Jianping, director of the Shanghai Statistics Bureau.

The 25 million target was calculated after assessing the city’s resources and layout, he said.


----------



## Shanghainese

I love Shanghai but the population control will not work. In the bad, the population goes to much down and then the residentials are ghosthouses. It is the same problem with birthcontroll. You demolish the balance of population. And then, if you have to less population, you need the people. This is a socialism planing system with typical socialism problems in the future.

Free markets would be the answer of this problems. Free markets for work, free markets for property and free markets to live where people wants to live.


----------



## aodili

Shanghainese said:


> Free markets would be the answer of this problems. Free markets for work, free markets for property and free markets to live where people wants to live.


100% of all refugees in the world will sign such a sentence 
Unfortunately, it is not that easy. Just look at Mexico City. The people there have the freedom to move where they would like to live. This has led to the creation of the slum Neza Chalco Itza with an epic 4 million inhabitants. It is the world’s largest slum and has the highest crime rate in the state of Mexico.


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ if'd you'd know whats a slum is LOL you shouldn't post ignorant comments... that area has all the services and well built houses.... slums are areas that does not have them, and about the crime rate you have no idea man...

but yeah i understand your point


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai Museum opening a branch in Lujiazui*
2016-02-04
China Daily _Excerpt_ 










The curator of the Shanghai Museum, on People's Square in the Huangpu district, announced on Jan 26 that they will open a branch in the city's Lujiazui area in the Pudong New District.

Yang Zhigang explained that the branch, which sits to the west of the Shanghai Science and Technology Museum, will be a new cultural landmark in Pudong and a world-class museum of classical Chinese art, such as calligraphy, paintings and handicrafts.

The museum will be twice as big as the original with its construction expected to start this year and to be completed in 2020. The new museum aims to introduce ancient Chinese art to the world and promote Shanghai's cultural development and to attract more young visitors by adopting advanced digital technology.


----------



## Victhor

I opened a thread for this new project: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130803975#post130803975



Victhor said:


> The Threat title is not the actual name of the tower, but I don't know if it has a name in English. I named it this way because it is located in the new development area, located 8km south of the city center, called The South Bund, and this is the plot with the highest allowed building height.
> The only source by now for the render is Gaoloumi forum: http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2662863&extra=page=1&page=1
> The thread title says: 徐汇滨江恒基, what probabli is the project name, I don't know, according to google translator it means: Xuhui Bin Jiang Hengji. Xuhui is the name of the district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18/12/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An proposal of the rest of the area to let you have an idea, there are several proposals for this, and I don't know which one is the winner, but the size of the buildings is almost the same in all of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the other side, there's another project almost topped out, two 230+199m towers
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516038


----------



## tateyb

Competition Winners Announced for Massive Shanghai Project



> Major mixed-use projects in China, which tend to feature skyscraping towers at their epicentres, often initiate an international design competition to ensure a remarkable end result. The winners of these design competitions are then tasked with seeing massive projects through to completion. On February 22, it was announced that Goettsch Partners out of Chicago and Hong Kong-based multidisciplinary architecture and design studio Lead 8 have won such a contest for a site in Shanghai.


----------



## Victhor

^^ Great!, it's surprising that I have not seen it yet in Gaoloumi .
It's not really tall, but at least it's a bit over the 30fl-100m. tall sea of buildings.
I guess it's around 150 metres.


----------



## hkskyline

* City suspends demolition on downtown building that was major 'comfort women' house during Japanese invasion *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
February 23, 2016 










THE Hongkou District government today suspended the demolition on a building, which was once a major local comfort houses where Japanese troops forced “comfort women” into sexual slavery during the occupation of the city in the 1930s and 40s.

Known as the “Umi no le", the two-story wooden and brick structure on Gongping Road in the district was used to serve high-ranking Japanese naval officials from 1939 through 1946. 

The comfort house, which was opened and operated by a Japanese naval veteran named Sakashita Kumazo, had 17 rooms and included bathrooms, warehouses, kitchens and sitting rooms. It imprisoned 40 comfort women including 20 Chinese and 20 from Japan and Korea.

Kumazo's son who helped operating the comfort house in 1944 and 1945 had made a visit to the city in 1991 to confess his guilt. He said the building was well preserved and looked exactly the same as half a century ago.

“It is important that China protects remaining evidences of these crimes, especially as most of the victims have already deceased and many of those comfort house buildings have disappeared,” said Professor Su Zhiliang, an expert researching on the 'comfort women' history. 

The house was later purchased by local railway bureau to accommodate its employees, said a 78-year-old resident surnamed Su who has lived nearby for over half a century.

The house used to accommodate 15 households and they later all agreed on relocation deals, Su told Shanghai Daily.

Almost all the houses surrounding this building have already been demolished with residents relocated. 

A cobbler said workers began demolishing the former comfort house yesterday but stopped and left today.


----------



## tateyb

Victhor said:


> ^^ Great!, it's surprising that I have not seen it yet in Gaoloumi .
> It's not really tall, but at least it's a bit over the 30fl-100m. tall sea of buildings.
> I guess it's around 150 metres.


It came straight from the architect yesterday!


----------



## Victhor

Possibly a new proposal in North Bund 89. These three plots where supossed to have an height limit of 157, 150 and 187 metres, but this proposal seems to be around 170, 90 and 250 metres tall.
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2664486&extra=page=1









Edit 12/03/16
Found a better quality image. Counted 36 floors.


----------



## Victhor

New project, published in Gaoloumi last July.
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=953076&extra=page=1&page=1
I don't know if it's a renovation or a full demolition and new construction.
It's called Ocean Terminal, in the North Bund. It's 98.60 metres tall and 24 or 25 floors.









Existing building:


----------



## nycsoho00

i think shanghai needs more parks and green lungs for the people to enjoy and not another skyscraper.


----------



## Shanghainese

Nycsoho,

And I think, you need more coaching about Shanghai. Shanghai has much more green spaces then in the past, Shanghai develops much green spaces for the future. Shanghai will get a green ring about the city. Shanghai develops waterfronts and green spaces along the water. Shanghai has so much trees in some parts of the streets. I can not remind that New York has so much trees.... 

Thinking before speaking.

Skyscrapers are important for good looking and to use efficient the country area. And by the way, in Shanghai, there will build also low rises, not only skyscrapers.

You are referring your information only about Skyscrapercity. Maybe, you should read other pages about the development of Shanghai .


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> * City to keep population under 25m*
> Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
> January 25, 2016
> 
> THE Shanghai government has set a target to keep the city’s population under 25 million by 2020, Mayor Yang Xiong told the Shanghai People’s Congress yesterday.
> 
> “We will strictly control population growth through multiple policy measures,” he said while presenting the government work report on the opening day of the annual legislative session, which closes on Friday.
> 
> According to official figures released earlier, Shanghai had 24.3 million residents at the end of 2014, including registered locals and migrants who had been in the city for six months or more.
> 
> “The city government can take several measures, such as standardizing employment, demolishing illegal residential buildings and cracking down on group rentals to control the migrant population,” said Wang Jianping, director of the Shanghai Statistics Bureau.
> 
> The 25 million target was calculated after assessing the city’s resources and layout, he said.


24.15 million!

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/metro/public-services/Citys-population-is-now-2415m/shdaily.shtml


----------



## Joel que

nycsoho00 said:


> i think shanghai needs more parks and green lungs for the people to enjoy and not another skyscraper.


shanghai should adpat urban farming.


----------



## HardBall

nycsoho00 said:


> i think shanghai needs more parks and green lungs for the people to enjoy and not another skyscraper.


Quite the opposite. 

Chinese cities in general have way too much green space. Having large tracts of unbuilt land is actually one of the worst causes of pollution from daily activities of city dwellers, basically extends everyone's commute, trip to store, to shopping malls, to leisure, a mile or two longer. It adds up to a huge amount of extra carbon footprint by the city. 

We actually need to disabuse people of the idea that somehow all green spaces in the city are environmentally sound. Far from the case. Well planned spaces that take advantage of unusable tracts between buildings, or root-top greenery, are definitely helpful. Huge tracts of land without commercial or residential development in the middle of a CBD definitely do not.


----------



## FabriFlorence

hkskyline said:


> * City suspends demolition on downtown building that was major 'comfort women' house during Japanese invasion *
> Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
> February 23, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE Hongkou District government today suspended the demolition on a building, which was once a major local comfort houses where Japanese troops forced “comfort women” into sexual slavery during the occupation of the city in the 1930s and 40s.
> 
> Known as the “Umi no le", the two-story wooden and brick structure on Gongping Road in the district was used to serve high-ranking Japanese naval officials from 1939 through 1946.
> 
> The comfort house, which was opened and operated by a Japanese naval veteran named Sakashita Kumazo, had 17 rooms and included bathrooms, warehouses, kitchens and sitting rooms. It imprisoned 40 comfort women including 20 Chinese and 20 from Japan and Korea.
> 
> Kumazo's son who helped operating the comfort house in 1944 and 1945 had made a visit to the city in 1991 to confess his guilt. He said the building was well preserved and looked exactly the same as half a century ago.
> 
> “It is important that China protects remaining evidences of these crimes, especially as most of the victims have already deceased and many of those comfort house buildings have disappeared,” said Professor Su Zhiliang, an expert researching on the 'comfort women' history.
> 
> The house was later purchased by local railway bureau to accommodate its employees, said a 78-year-old resident surnamed Su who has lived nearby for over half a century.
> 
> The house used to accommodate 15 households and they later all agreed on relocation deals, Su told Shanghai Daily.
> 
> Almost all the houses surrounding this building have already been demolished with residents relocated.
> 
> A cobbler said workers began demolishing the former comfort house yesterday but stopped and left today.


Very good news. I think that this historical building with a so special story should become a museum or a cultural center.


----------



## hkskyline

* Urban planner launches global design competition*
March 1, 2016
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_

SHANGHAI’S urban planner yesterday began soliciting designs from around the world to develop the east bank of Huangpu River into a 21-kilometer-long “coherent public promenade.”

The east side of river bank between Yangpu and Xupu bridges is now interrupted by ferry docks, commercial buildings, restaurants and construction sites. Only 45 percent of it is open to the public, according to the official microblog account of the information office of the city government.

The government plans to open up the whole river bank by the end of next year and complete the major parts of the promenade by 2018.

“A coherent riverside area can enhance the business environment, improve the living standards as well as create more tourism attractions of Pudong,” said Shen Xiaoming, the Party secretary of Pudong New Area.

The area, known as the East Bund, includes the Lujiazui area, the former site of World Expo 2010 and Qiantan — also known as the New Bund area — which is being developed into a business district.

Only a 9-kilometer section near the Expo site area is “coherent” now, the blog said.

The major interruptions along the bank include ferry docks, a driving center, a construction site and commercial facilities such as a yacht club and several seafood restaurants.


----------



## Shanghainese

This will be a green lung for Shanghai.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/metro/...way-planned-for-Outer-Ring-Road/shdaily.shtml


----------



## Victhor

*Fortune Plaza*
*Height: 180 + 177
Floors: 39 + 36
Architect: Gensler
Status: preparation
*
Source: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mz...+FXc4I2YQprB7OEtTmzc0c7YTlVEumeKKGLmf5fzy3#rd (images don't show in Chrome for me, but in Explorer and Edge)

It's 10 km far from Lujiazu, very far from the skyline center as usual, so for me it doesn't complete the skyline, just makes it wider. The news claims they are 180 and 177 metres tall, but it might not be completely right, judging by the renders, the height difference between the towers seems bigger.




























the line is 10km long



























January 2015









September 2015


----------



## Victhor

Chanches for a 400m! The height is not confirmed, just an estimation. I guess this is only a very early masterplan or so, still far from a final project, but I don't really know.
The translated version of this article is not easy to understand.
http://www.aiweibang.com/yuedu/97878316.html
(images don't show in Chrome)
There have been some demolitions in the area since 2014, but still more than 90% of the plot is full with old dense buildings, I don't expect any construction to start before 2018.



> The exclusive finishing last number, all of a sudden start of the Yangpu collection work Lot 6 Riverside plots, many people lamented the big message of determination to Yangpu Riverside development. Yangpu Riverside and as the most important development project, the century-old charm daitou eight areas, namely Pingliang 1,2,3,7,8,9 neighborhood will work with Shanghai Puxi shipyard factory, by the rise of a foreign, private enterprises and SOE cooperation in the construction above and below ground gross floor area Chaoguo 160 square meters of Shanghai core area of the largest urban regeneration complex projects.
> 
> Great Wall Asset and CDB support transformation of the old Shanghai to jointly provide 146 million bank loan to support the development of the whole project. Recently, the design and the operator of the project, the world-renowned architectural firm and the management company Portman Group announced the latest shocking concept of the program. According to the plan, the future heart of Yangpu Riverside will rise 6 super high-rise building, as the new Shanghai landmark buildings. Wherein a layer of more than 80, nearly 400 meters the tallest building is expected to become the center of Xujiahui than the tallest building in Puxi. Lujiazui landmarks across the three towers, looking! Here's Yangpu Riverside dream future


































































Older plans:


----------



## Victhor

First, I need a quick translation for this, could someone help me?, it might mean 1 week 3 days, but very badly translated into chinese by google translator. I've done some research and literally could mean "1 day 3 autumn".










Second:
A friend from Shanghai took these pics of construction boards for me, he says it is "In Jinqiao, I think xinjinqiao road"


----------



## hkskyline

* 5 used oil tanks to be converted into art galleries in Xuhui District*
March 17, 2016
Shanghai Daily










FIVE huge oil tank once belonging to China’s major aviation fuel supplier will be turned into art galleries, theatre and exhibition centers at a new park along the Huangpu River in Xuhui District, the authority said yesterday.

The four small and a large tank was built by the China National Aviation Fuel to store fuel to supply to the Hongqiao International Airport and it will become the iconic structures at the Oil Tank Art Park to open to public in 2017, an official with the district government said.

The park will cover 57,000 square meters to become a public activity and art center with the memory of the city’s early industry, the official added.

Construction on the park project will begin by the end of this year and open next year.


----------



## erkantang

Victhor said:


> First, I need a quick translation for this, could someone help me?, it might mean 1 week 3 days, but very badly translated into chinese by google translator. I've done some research and literally could mean "1 day 3 autumn".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second:
> A friend from Shanghai took these pics of construction boards for me, he says it is "In Jinqiao, I think xinjinqiao road"



It does mean 1day 3 autumns, probably a modern fancy name


----------



## Victhor

erkantang said:


> It does mean 1day 3 autumns, probably a modern fancy name


Thanks, I didn't see any sense on that, after after your comment I have searched "1 day 3 autumns", and it seems it is an idiom that means "I miss you" or "one day (away from a dear one) seems like three years" and that makes sense in the context.


----------



## conc.man

erkantang said:


> It does mean 1day 3 autumns, probably a modern fancy name


You are right, it literally means one day away from you like three autumns, it's a fancy way of "I miss you, I love you so much".

This is a idiom comes from 10th century BC poems Collection 诗经(ShiJing),_
《诗经·王风·采葛》“彼采葛兮，一日不见，如三日兮！彼采萧兮，*一日不见，如三秋兮*！彼采艾兮，一日不见，如三岁兮！”
_


----------



## Victhor

conc.man said:


> You are right, it literally means one day away from you like three autumns, it's a fancy way of "I miss you, I love you so much".
> 
> This is a idiom comes from 10th century BC poems Collection 诗经(ShiJing),_
> 《诗经·王风·采葛》“彼采葛兮，一日不见，如三日兮！彼采萧兮，*一日不见，如三秋兮*！彼采艾兮，一日不见，如三岁兮！”
> _


Thanks for the explanation


----------



## myresearch

*Is it true that Shanghai in the next 50 years will be underwater?*
If global temperature increases by 2 degree, then sea level rises.
The sea water will flood all coastal areas.

Is it safe to live in that city in the long time perspective?
What authorities do to prevent this disaster?


----------



## Pansori

myresearch said:


> *Is it true that Shanghai in the next 50 years will be underwater?*


It isn't.



> The sea water will flood all coastal areas.


It won't.



> Is it safe to live in that city in the long time perspective?


It is.



> What authorities do to prevent this disaster?


What it normally takes to prevent flooding. Includes building dambs, barrages and all other relevant infrastructure. Best example of that would be The Netherlands. According to the idiotic 'forecasts' of the flooding and global warming mongers the entire country should have been underwater centuries ago. Is it?

The 'global warming' mythologists love to give 'predictions' about city X or city Y being 'underwater' in a given amount of years. What they forget to mention is that such a scenario is plausible only if _no action_ would be taken to prevent it from happening. The problem with their scenario is that action _will be_ taken. In fact _it is being taken_ as we speak. Which is why such 'will be underwater' scenarios are nothing but complete and utter bull**it.


----------



## Shanghainese

If Shanghai would be under water, all citys on coasts would be unter water. Sydney, New York, Barcelona...

Looking at Hongkong, they pour on country. And i have heard, that at the yangtze river delta, the water is going back and there is an agriculture recovery. i don´t know if its true but i have heard it. Shanghai itself was once under the sea. the country area was therefore only from the sea.

And by the way, the North American continental plate migrates direction asia. eventually it will merge and there displace the sea.


----------



## Shanghainese

The earth is alive and it is not a problem if we have an climate change. we need freedom to respond to changes. then we will not have problems .


----------



## The seventh shape

Pansori said:


> It isn't.
> 
> "What it normally takes to prevent flooding. Includes building dambs, barrages and all other relevant infrastructure. Best example of that would be The Netherlands. According to the idiotic 'forecasts' of the flooding and global warming mongers the entire country should have been underwater centuries ago. Is it?"
> 
> The world's climate scientists are idiots!? Wow. What's your PhD in by the way?


----------



## Pansori

You didn't actually read my post did you?

No scientists are not idiots. Global warming mongers are.

There is a difference between concluding that global warming is happening (it is). Or that it is in part caused by human activity (it probably is). 

And claims that because of that a city X or Y 'will be underwater after x0 years' (it won't).

Global warming is indeed happening but it doesn't (and won't in the future) cause the doomsday scenario that global warming mongers wish it did.

No city will be underwater in 50 or 100 or 2000 years because of global warming. And neither it will affect the humanity in any profound way as some schmucks wish it did. 

It may indeed cause negative effects on backward societies and countries that are unwilling to invest in infrastructure and safety measures but that is a problem of their backwardness and not global warming. China is certainly not one of them.


----------



## Shanghainese

If we have an climate change, statism protection is the worst what we can do. statism protection is like socialism. It doesn´t work. 

You can understand it through reading the following articles...

https://mises.org/search/site/climate protection


----------



## hkskyline

* New riverside track for runners*
Shanghai Daily
March 26, 2016 



XUHUI District plans to create a plastic pedestrian track along the Huangpu River this year, an official said yesterday.

The track will be laid along a 3.6-kilometer-long riverside area and will be expanded southwards to 7.2 kilometers in the second phase of the project, said an official with West Bund, which is in charge of riverside development.

Stations will be set up every kilometer along the track where walkers and joggers can rest, change their clothes, or even take a free shower, said Chen Chao, deputy general manager of the corporation.

“An increasing number of local runners have been attracted to the Xuhui riverside area,” said Chen, who aims to make the track the most attractive one in the city.

The area was once home to the city’s early industrial infrastructure, including cement factories, timber mills, a coal pier and a railway station.


----------



## hkskyline

Shanghai Daily
* Museum to celebrate Expo spirit*
March 26, 2016










A new museum celebrating the World Expo will be opening in Shanghai at the end of the year.

Bureau of International Expositions chief Vincente Gonzalez Loscertales said the World Expo Museum will also serve as an Expo information center.

“Our duty is to keep the achievement and memory of the World Expo alive,” said Loscertales during a visit to Shanghai, which hosted the 2010 Expo. “The museum will be a training, information and education platform conveying the spirit of Expo.” Loscertales and his team visited the construction site in Puxi yesterday.

“The opening exhibitions will promote the coming World Expos, including the 2017 Astana World Expo and the 2020 Dubai World Expo,” said museum director Liu Xiuhua. “We are also planning to organize some international symposiums with the leading museums of the world.”


----------



## Victhor

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mz...cM0ESlPNQ9J7ZKcktq+zNG8h625wv11of50ER1mEWu#rd

*Longyang 6 line hubs disclosure, "center of the universe" in Pudong*
A new proposal 180 metres tall, but there isn'nt any activity in the plot yet, it seems a long term project.
Very far from the main skylines, as usual in Shanghai...

The line is the distance between this project and the center of Lujiazui skyline, 6.8 km.


----------



## kix111

Longyang to me has always been an interesting area. I am quite familiar with this area as I live very close by.

500 meters away from the Longyang station, at around Huamu Road and Fangdian Road, you have the cleanest and the most beautiful and peaceful area of Shanghai. A lot of nice residential buildings and parks there. The Pudong Kerry Centre has got to be one of my favourite malls in Shanghai. The atmosphere is great, the people are great, it is basically a small community hub for the residents around the area. I don't know how to describe it, but of all places that i have been in Shanghai, Pudong Kerry Centre gave me the strongest feeling of being in a "first world" country.

And then you head south and take a 10min walk, you see Longyang road station, which really reminds me of Shanghai in the 90s. How can two places so close to each other be the complete polar opposite?


----------



## Victhor

kix111 said:


> Longyang to me has always been an interesting area. I am quite familiar with this area as I live very close by.
> 
> 500 meters away from the Longyang station, at around Huamu Road and Fangdian Road, you have the cleanest and the most beautiful and peaceful area of Shanghai. A lot of nice residential buildings and parks there. The Pudong Kerry Centre has got to be one of my favourite malls in Shanghai. The atmosphere is great, the people are great, it is basically a small community hub for the residents around the area. I don't know how to describe it, but of all places that i have been in Shanghai, Pudong Kerry Centre gave me the strongest feeling of being in a "first world" country.
> 
> And then you head south and take a 10min walk, you see Longyang road station, which really reminds me of Shanghai in the 90s. How can two places so close to each other be the complete polar opposite?


I've never seen that place, but for me the most exciting thing about Shanghai is those constrasts, between futuristic and traditional, and also maybe developed and rural/old, as you said about that area. So I hope they preserve a bit of everything!.
Now in Shanghai, the most important thing I miss is taller residential towers, I hate that 32 floor limit.


----------



## Victhor

It seems Huangpu - SRE Oasis Aegean Sea Garden project, a project with a 200 metres - 42 floors tower that has been around since 10 years ago, has started demolition of the plot. It's located in / very close to Xintiandi, the old town, 2.2km south of People's Square.
Since the project has been around for so long, I think there might be changes in the general design.
Also, I don't know if the demolition includes to negotiate the expropiation with the people living currently in the plot or if that has been solved already. The full process of expropiation+demolition usually takes 1 to 3 years, demolition only, just a few days.
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA...&idx=1&sn=d37f295ef52059a06c975c9cbfa61df8#rd
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2686732&extra=page=1


----------



## Jim856796

Victhor said:


> Now in Shanghai, the most important thing I miss is taller residential towers, I hate that 32 floor limit.


I have never heard of any city having a height or floors limit for a specific use as residential (or offices, even). Shanghai has the world's most populous city proper, so I'm not sure if a 32-floors limit actually exists or not, especially if Shanghai already has a condominium complex with _50+_-floor towers (Shimao Riviera Garden).


----------



## Victhor

Jim856796 said:


> I have never heard of any city having a height or floors limit for a specific use as residential (or offices, even). Shanghai has the world's most populous city proper, so I'm not sure if a 32-floors limit actually exists or not, especially if Shanghai already has a condominium complex with _50+_-floor towers (Shimao Riviera Garden).


I don't know exactly how the limit works, but if you count the floors, like 99% of residential buildings reach up to 30-34 floors, also many office buildings have that number of floors, but their floors are taller and they build a tall parapet on top of the building to make it look taller. Any new residential compound you see under construction is restricted to this number of floors. But it seems there are some specific projects that are allowed to go higher. So I guess there's a general ~33 floor restriction (or maybe it's 100 metres restriction) for every project, and only in very concrete plots it is allowed to go higher. So everytime I see in google earth or in pictures a bunch of wide residential buildings, I know it's not going to be taller than 34 floors. And that's a bit dissapointing, everytime I see a new plot under construction, I would like to have the mistery of if it's going to be really tall, but now I know there won't be any suprises unless it's a very special and very well known project.

About taller residential buildings, there's that Shimao Rivera Garden compound with buildings around 50 floors, there are some compounds around it that also reach 40-45 floors, outside that area, there's only this one that reaches 45 floors: http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=591990&extra=page=1&page=1
and in the rest of the city there are only 6-10 residential buildings in the 35-40 floor range, however there are hundreds of 30-34, so there's a very clear ceiling.
Also, recently a plot has been allowed to reach 150m for 3 residential buildings: http://www.aiweibang.com/yuedu/101521905.html


----------



## Shanghainese

In Vienna and Berlin, there are also limits for the heights. It is called "Traufhöhe" - Eaves Height. 

I don´t know of any city in the world, who has a free limit for heights....


----------



## Victhor

Shanghainese said:


> In Vienna and Berlin, there are also limits for the heights. It is called "Traufhöhe" - Eaves Height.
> 
> I don´t know of any city in the world, who has a free limit for heights....


In Spain, the most important planning restriction is height, so everywhere you want to build has a very concrete height limit. And for Shanghai it is a good thing to keep construction well controlled and avoid some excesses like in Hong Kong, but as I like skyscrapers I hate that, I want more surprises!. And Shanghai's urban landscape os becoming boring and repetitive with so many 30-floor buildings but very similar dimensions.


----------



## Victhor

gaodashang said:


> It turns out that I don't have enough posts to post links or pictures, but I'll try to do so once I have 10 posts here.
> 
> As a more detailed explanation via words only, that area is on the right embankment of Suzhou Creek and roughly halfway between Hanzhong Road and Jiangning Road metro stations on line 13. I think the construction site also extends to the Jiangning Road station side of the Suzhou River. It used to be a slum-like collection of housing spanning both sides of the river just behind the Club Tower of Intercontinental Puxi (BM Plaza) until it got torn down a few years ago.
> 
> Hope this is useful!


That must be this area:
ss by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

And this is what I have in my computer, I have no further information since is shorter than 100 metres. In the other side of the river, I don't know.

zz003 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

For the area between Hanzhong Road Station and Qufu Station, it is called "Suhe Bay Area", it's a huge masterplan with a big park and some skyscrapers up to 300 metres, but no concrete projects yet.


----------



## Victhor

Kot Bazilio said:


> Residential, office, mixed use?


"office, medical facilities, commercial and other functions into one, will become global high-end industrial park incubator businesses and technological innovation base cradle"
I forgot to put the source:
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2735687&extra=page=1


----------



## hkskyline

*New path planned for North Bund*
4 August 2016
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_


全幅北外滩 / the panoramagram of the North Bund by Black station, on Flickr

HONGKOU District plans to build a continuous pedestrian path along the North Bund with several green skywalks and underground tunnels to connect it with Metro stations, the government announced yesterday.

The sightseeing path, which will be open to joggers and cyclists, will run 3.2 kilometers along the Huangpu River from the North Bund area to Sichuan Road N. and will feature gardens and skywalks along the way, said Zhang Lei, director of the Hongkou Planning and Land Resources Bureau. 

“Residents will be able to walk from the Waibaidu Bridge through the Qinhuangdao cruise ship port along the Huangpu River. It will be one of the most beautiful jogging paths in the city,” Zhang said.

In various places along the path, several skywalks will be built across Changzhi Road E., making it easy for residents to get to the riverside.

One skywalk, which will be beautified with plants and flowers, will connect the path with the International Cruise Terminal Metro station on Line 12. A pedestrian tunnel under Gongping Road has also been planned.

Several sections of the path are already open to the public and the full project will be completed around 2020.

The North Bund area is being transformed into a financial and shipping center, and construction work covering 7.15 million square meters is planned, including office buildings, restaurants and shopping malls, according to the bureau.

An iconic 320-meter-tall building, the highest in the Puxi area, has been built. It will be home to a five-star hotel and offices, which will open in 2017, Zhang said.

The district planning authority also plans to convert some historic residential buildings along Zhoushan Road in the North Bund where Jewish refugees lived during World War II into innovative stores.


----------



## Zaz965

disney resort shanghai is open :cheers:

















http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/anticipation-builds-opening-shanghai-disney-resort/story?id=39822021


----------



## Victhor

By Tyronchen in Gaoloumi:
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2758113&extra=page=1

JC Mandarin Hotel has started its renovation, it's a 30 storey / 100 metres tall building completed in 1990, located in the very center of Shanghai. I don't know if it's going to be completelly demolished.

Before:
JC Mandarin Hotel renovation, render 01 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

After (fewer floors but same total height?):
JC Mandarin Hotel renovation, render 02 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

By TYRONCHEN
mandarin hotel, uc 2016_10_02 01 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

mandarin hotel, uc 2016_10_06 01 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hongqiao CBD dream nears reality*
October 14, 2016
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_










HONGQIAO Central Business District is well on the way to becoming a new urban center of the city, officials said yesterday.

A total of 282 buildings — 85 percent of those planned — had been topped off by the end of last year for the Hongqiao CBD with a planned area to cover 86 square kilometers, said Chen Weili, deputy director of its management committee.

Two luxury five-star hotels along with some office buildings and commercial facilities had been opened. More than 90 percent of the offices and 80 percent of the commercial areas for shopping and catering had been rented, Chen said.

Enterprises based in the CBD mainly include privately owned listed firms as well as Internet, financial and modern services companies, he added.

The city government established Hongqiao CBD in 2009 in the west part of the city. The business district extends across Minhang, Changning, Qingpu and Jiading districts.

The CBD has been positioned as a modern service industry cluster, a new international trade platform, a place to set up headquarters, trading institutions and economic organizations and an upmarket business service platform for businesses in China, according to its official website.

“The area is expected to become a new major economic growth drive of the city and the core place for the city’s ambition to become an excellent global city,” said Li Zhan, a professor with Jiao Tong University’s Antai College of Business and Management.

It is estimated that more than 650,000 employees will work for enterprises based in the zone by the end of 2020.


----------



## Zaz965

gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

*Art museum gets prime location in Lujiazui *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
November 9, 2016 

A new art museum will be built at the core area of the Lujiazui financial center as part of local government efforts to increase cultural attractions in the Pudong New Area, the area’s top planning body announced yesterday.

The Pudong Art Museum will be built between the Oriental Pearl TV Tower and the Shanghai International Convention Center along the Huangpu River. It will cover 12,900 square meters and rise to a height of almost 30 meters, the Pudong Land and Planning Authority said.

The piece of vacant land picked as the site of the museum is deemed as the most valuable in Pudong and possibly even the city because of its significant location. Many real estate developers have expressed a willingness to pay a high premium to acquire the plot.

But the Pudong government has instead decided to build a public art venue there for nearby residents, an official with the authority said.

The future museum will mainly hold exhibitions of traditional and modern artworks. Its operations will include collection of works, research, exhibitions, education, cultural exchanges and public services, as well as tourism, according to the authority. The museum is still in the planning stages and an opening schedule has yet to be decided.

The planning body and the Pudong government have launched a global design competition for the museum design. Four international design institutes — OPEN, SANAA, Ateliers Jean Nouvel and David Chipperfield Architects — were picked to compete.


----------



## karim5sd

:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

*Once dominant stores to receive facelift to take on e-commerce*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
November 18, 2016, Friday 


Shanghai No. 1 Department Store by Neil Noland, on Flickr

HUANGPU District will carry out a series of facelifts for its traditional department stores that are fighting back against the online shopping trend.

A batch of Shanghai’s earliest department stores on Nanjing and Huaihai roads will close their doors from next year for major renovations and to adjust their business operations to meet the demands of consumers in the Internet era, said Chen Yong, director with the district’s department of commerce. The stores will reopen around 2018.

“The pure retail departments will easily get killed by e-commerce, so we want to develop the social and cultural functions for the department stores,” said Chen Zhuofu, deputy director with the district. He added that the total investment for the renovation projects would top 10 billion yuan (US$1.45 billion).

Among the stores to be revamped are Shanghai No.1 Department Store and Orient Shopping Center on Nanjing Road E. They will close early next year.

The two stores — once the most popular shops in Shanghai — along with Liuhe Road that runs between them, will be integrated with skywalks into the No.1 Department Store Shopping Center to mainly target families from both home and abroad, said Wang Xiaoyan, deputy general manager with Bailian Group.

“The new center is also designed for local white-collar workers to spend holidays with friends and tourists from abroad who want to taste the city’s traditional culture and atmosphere,” Wang said.

The No.1 department store that opened in 1936 will be restored to its original look, but with a rooftop garden, an international food market and bookstores added. The landmark New World Department Store in People’s Square will also be closed for renovation, between June and September.


----------



## hkskyline

*Work on new Metro Line 14 stations to start*
Shanghai Daily Excerpt
November 16, 2016










CONSTRUCTION on eight stations across downtown Shanghai along the planned Metro Line 14 will start over the next few months from this Friday, weighing down on congestion, police said yesterday.

Police announced new traffic arrangements around the stations and said they will keep working to relieve traffic pressure on the city center in the next four years during the construction.

The eight stations in Putuo, Jing’an and Huangpu districts and the Pudong New Area are located near popular tourist sites such as the Jing’an Temple, Huaihai Road, People’s Square, Yuyuan Garden and Lujiazui.

Construction of the Wuning Road and Jing’an Temple stations will start this Friday, and will begin on the adjacent Dongxin Road and Wuding Road stations next Friday.


----------



## hkskyline

* Shanghai University of Finance and Economics to build business museum to celebrate 100th anniversary of founding *
Shanghai Daily 
November 21, 2016

SHANGHAI University of Finance and Economics will build a business museum next year to celebrate the 100th anniversary of its establishment, the university announced over the weekend.

The museum will show the history of business education in China. It will also showcase different tax bills along the history of China. The exhibits will include a title deed issued in 1518 and other revenue stamps in late Qing Dynasty.

An insurance pavilion will show how the industry had been introduced from western countries and developed in China, including insurance policies, photos and books.

Visitors can also see more than 100 abacuses, over 60 western calculators, 200 ancient coins and 145 existing currencies in different countries.

The museum is expected to open on September 17 next year, the 100th anniversary of the founding of the university.


----------



## hkskyline

*Revamped riverside coming soon*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
November 30, 2016 


Shanghai Pudong Sunset by James L Davidson, on Flickr

REDEVELOPED riverside areas in downtown Shanghai will open to the public by the end of the year, officials said yesterday.

The public areas along a 10-kilometer stretch, covering more than 700,000 square meters, in Pudong, Yangpu, Xuhui, Hongkou and Huangpu districts will include parks, sports venues, art galleries as well as preserved historic buildings along Huangpu River.

Furthermore by the end of 2017, a total of 45 kilometers of uninterrupted pedestrian paths — half in Puxi and half in Pudong — will run between Yangpu Bridge and Xupu Bridge, said Gu Jinshan, director of Shanghai’s Housing and Urban-Rural Development Administration.

“The city government aims to open the city’s best riverside areas in downtown to its citizens,” Gu said in a conference to local legislators yesterday.

The newly opened riverside areas include three new parks in the Qiantan area in Pudong, a south section of former industrial sites in Yangpu, a new pedestrian bridge in Xuhui, and part of the Shiliupu Dock in Huangpu, Gu added.

A 300-meter-long plank road over the river at the century-old Yangshupu Water Plant which is still operating, will also open to the public for the first time, he said.

The authority would continue to revamp former industrial sites and recover riverside lands from companies as well as demolishing illegal structures along the river, Gu said.

Uninterrupted pedestrian paths are the name of the game.

When the city’s plans come to fruition next year, the city government aims to make Huangpu River one of the world’s top riverside areas — on a par with the Left Bank in Paris and London’s Thames walkways.


----------



## hkskyline

*Museums planned along Huangpu*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
December 6, 2016










YANGPU District plans to build a cluster of museums along the Huangpu River showcasing China’s industrial history dating back over a century, the local government said yesterday.

They will feature the country’s oldest shipyard, a textile mill, a gas plant and a fish market.

Yangpu has listed 32 historically protected buildings from these early industries along a 5.5 kilometer section of the river.

They will be preserved as museums or exhibition halls, said district director Xie Jiangang.

The Shanghai Shipyard, which has been relocated, has left a large number of facilities such as crane towers, conveyor belts, gear wheels and pipelines in its original address, according to a team with Fudan University who were invited by the district government to research valuable industrial relics in the area.

Two major shipyards, a workshop and a historic building with Shanghai’s earliest elevators are all worth being preserved and exhibited to the public, an expert with the team said.

China’s first 10,000-ton ship, the Shaoxing, was built in the shipyard in 1978 and the nation’s first oil drilling platform was also built there in 1984. The platform is still operating.

Some equipment and relics of the nation’s first textile mill, built in 1915, and the major seafood market which opened in 1946 will also be developed for exhibition.

A two-story wood and brick British style country villa which was the residence of the British boss of the textile mill has been converted into the visitors’ center for the area.


----------



## hkskyline

*Historic garden villas given a new role*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
December 8, 2016 










CHANGNING District has converted a cluster of historic villas into a financial park to attract financial companies.

Changning Financial Park at 1320 Yuyuan Road was opened yesterday and will house around 10 financial service companies with total assets of more than 100 billion yuan (US$14.5 billion), said Ji Yu, deputy president with the real estate sector of the state-owned Guosheng Group.

Yu will be in charge of the operation of the park.

The financial park will mainly offer various financial services to support Changning’s major industries — aviation services, Internet and fashion creativity, the district government said.

The 11 British-style garden villas inside the park, built around the 1920s and once home to overseas businessmen, are to be a highlight of the park.

Several of the buildings have been listed as the city’s protected “excellent historic buildings.”

The houses are owned by the district government and are rented to the group. Several financial companies including Zhongping Capital, a local asset management company, have announced they will move to the park soon.


----------



## Victhor

http://www.architecturaldigest.com/...-daring-plan-for-shanghais-main-arts-district
http://www.designboom.com/architect...ent-shanghai-m50-a-thousand-trees-12-15-2015/

This is getting built!, but only the short part by now:










Photos by Zyyear in Gaoloumi
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2780401


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wonderful^


----------



## hkskyline

Is that the Huangpu? Looks a bit narrow and likely a tributary?


----------



## Victhor

hkskyline said:


> Is that the Huangpu? Looks a bit narrow and likely a tributary?


That's Suzhou Creek, near Zhongtan Road station, 4.5km from Huangpu river.


----------



## hkskyline

*Century-old Shanghai Dashijie set to recapture glorious golden days*
December 23, 2016
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_










SHANGHAI Dashijie, a century-old, once popular entertainment center in downtown, will reopen for a trial operation on Wednesday to exhibit “intangible cultural heritages,” officials said.

The building, also known as the Great World Amusement Center, will officially open to the public in March, the Huangpu District government said.

It will only open to invited visitors during the trial operation, such as staff from local government agencies, university students and the media to test safety and management.

The center will initially open three days a week and gradually increase opening days after the Spring Festival. The building is located on Xizang Road S. in Huangpu.

Ticket prices for the official opening have yet to be announced, but free and discounted tickets will also be issued because the center will reopen as a “public service” facility, according to the district culture bureau, which will run the center.


----------



## hkskyline

*Renovation workers find historic floor tiles*
March 14, 2018
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_

FLOOR tiles that were part of the city’s former racecourse near People’s Square have been discovered during renovation of the Shanghai History Museum.

The tiles, made of small grey bricks, were unearthed when workers were repairing the underground channel to connect the east and west buildings of the former Shanghai Racecourse on Nanjing Road W.

They were originally paved on the stables of the racecourse, also known as the Shanghai Race Club, which was established in 1850.

These historic tiles have now been embedded on a central corridor of the west building as a reminder of history, the museum said.

“The club was popular among the former International Settlement,” according to Xiong Yuezhi, a historian with the Shanghai Academy of Social Sciences.

“The Chinese were not allowed to enter.”

The neoclassical building of the club, located at the crossroads of Nanjing Road W. and Huangpi Road N., has housed Shanghai Museum, Shanghai Library and Shanghai Art Museum for the past six decades.

It was under renovation for the last two years. The original building was built in 1863 and renovated again in 1933.

The clock tower was once the tallest in the city.

After the museum’s official opening later this month, the west building, covering over 2,000 square meters, will open to the public for the first time. The two-story building used to serve as the office of the club and stables.


----------



## hkskyline

*Work on to redo drainage system *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
March 20, 2018

SHANGHAI has launched a series of plans to rework the drainage system to separate wastewater and rainwater.

The repairs or relaying of new pipes will affect 480 residential communities this year.

Officials from the Shanghai Water Authority said that at least in 13,000 places in the city’s 12,000-kilometer pipeline, wastewater gets mixed up with rainwater.

The majority of these places are in suburban areas and workers have to relay the pipes under these buildings. Authorities said more than 60 percent of wastewater is generated by the residential communities.

Wastewater treatment is pivotal as much of the water released by housing complexes and factories have to be treated at sewage treatment plants first before being released back to the environment.

On the other hand, rainwater pipes are connected directly with the water pumping stations, but when wastewater enters the stations through rainwater pipes without being treated, it increases the chances of polluting the rivers and other water sources.

Officials also said because of the thin sewage pipes the communities get flooded during heavy rains.


----------



## hkskyline

*Museum impresses early visitors*
March 27, 2018
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_









_http://www.theshanghairaceclub.com/_

SHANGHAI History Museum, which has found its permanent home in the former Shanghai Race Club building, opened to the public yesterday and welcomed around 6,200 visitors.

The museum has more than 1,000 items tracing the political, social, cultural and commercial evolution of Shanghai from 4000 BC.

Zhang Beifen, a 63-year-old Shanghai local, was first in the queue at the museum next to People’s Park at around 6am.

By 9am when the museum opened, there were about 300 people waiting in line.

Zhang, a retired worker, said she had walked for 40 minutes from her home near Yuyuan Garden to the museum because there was no bus available when she set out.

She was pleased with what she saw. “I once visited the old history museum on Yan’an Road in the 1970s when I was in middle school, but the exhibition here is much more profound,” she said.

Yang Wensheng, a retiree living in the Pudong New Area, said he had learned a lot more about his city.

“This museum has a lot that we residents can relate to through the modern part of the exhibition, with the presentation of people’s daily lives and evolution of some landmarks,” he said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Opinions sought on developing waterfront*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
April 12, 2018


Shanghai GPO on the Suzhou Creek by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

SHANGHAI’S urban planning authority is soliciting public opinions over the expansion of sidewalks on Suzhou Creek and Huangpu River.

The city government aims to create “world-class waterfronts with global influence” that would incorporate creative, pedestrian and eco-friendly atmosphere, the Shanghai Planning, Land and Resources Administration said yesterday.

Sidewalks stretching 45 kilometers on the banks of Huangpu River between Yangpu and Xupu bridges were opened recently. The city government now plans to stretch that path along up- and downstream, while improving the services and scenery on the section that is already open. About 250 locals were taken on a tour of the newly built walking path this week.

For Suzhou Creek, which is already undergoing a campaign to improve its water quality, the government plans to create a long pedestrian stretch and adorn the waterfront and flood-prevention walls with greenery, sculptures as well as public and commercial amenities.

“We plan to convert the once smelly ‘backstreet creek’ into a core activity region,” said Xi Dongfan, chief engineer with the Shanghai Municipal Engineering Design Institute (Group) Co.

A blueprint for the planned sidewalks along Suzhou Creek will be released later this year.

The 125-kilometer Suzhou Creek, which flows from Qingpu District to the Waibaidu Bridge, is the biggest tributary of the Huangpu River. It runs through Putuo, Jing’an, Hongkou and Huangpu districts.

Designers have divided the creek into three sections and given them specific features.

The east section stretching along downtown Huangpu, Hongkou and Jing’an districts will have commercial and cultural facilities such as restaurants, hotels, museums and refurbished historic buildings that were once home to China’s earliest industries, said Ding Kuo, a designer at the design institute of Tongji University. Ding will be in charge of planning of this section.

The downstream (east) section near the Waibaidu Bridge has many well-preserved historic structures that are popular among couples taking wedding photos.

More : https://www.shine.cn/archive/metro/society/Opinions-sought-on-developing-waterfront/shdaily.shtml


----------



## hkskyline

*Hanging gardens with 1,000 trees take shape along Suzhou Creek*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
April 11, 2018









_Project : http://www.heatherwick.com/project/moganshan/ _

THE structure of a shopping complex along the Suzhou Creek dubbed the city’s Hanging Gardens of Babylon has been completed.

The initial phase of the “1,000 Trees” project will open to public in late 2019 and include restaurants, museums, art galleries and entertainment sites, developer Tian An China Investments Co Ltd said. 

Residents and tourists have been intrigued by the structure’s unconventional appearance, with trees planted on its pillars and balconies. There will be up to 1,000 balconies filled with plants and trees, giving the structure a hill-like appearance.

Construction has begun on the second phase which will be a taller structure with hanging gardens along the creek. It will open as a boutique hotel some two years later.

The structure — designed by Thomas Heatherwick, the British architect behind the UK Pavilion at the Shanghai World Expo in 2010 — is along Moganshan and Changhua roads in Putuo District to the east of the Changhua Road Bridge.

The riverside region was the former site of China’s earliest private flour factory — east Asia’s largest and most modern plant of its kind when it opened in 1900.

The Fufeng Flour Factory, which became the Shanghai Flour Factory in the 1960s, was owned by brothers Rong Zongjing and Rong Desheng — tycoons known as China’s “kings of flour and textiles.”


----------



## Victhor

There is one really big project that we already saw some images, but nothing concrete, now ZIP has opened a thread in Gaoloumi with a bit more information. The area has been in demolition for more than 3 years, and the project is still awaiting aproval, and this usually takes really long in Shanghai, first the government acquire the land house by house and demolish, then give the land to developers. And the most important information is... we have heights!:
*400 + 320 + 320 + 250 + 200+ 150*
Impressive!


----------



## Munwon

^where is it located?


----------



## Victhor

Munwon said:


> ^where is it located?


----------



## Victhor

Amazing new park, that includes a 205m office tower, both already under construction, as part of Suzhou Creek Bay masterplan, which in the end will include a 350m tower and some other around 250.

Source: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/__CDCV3GN346m1lvLFDDYA


----------



## hkskyline

*Historic theater ready for grand reopening*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
April 27, 2018

THE historic Great Theater of China near People’s Square will reopen in June after a major renovation and feature performances from both home and abroad.

The reopening is part of the local government’s plan to offer a wider range of performances near downtown landmarks.

As a highlight, over 50 operas and concerts will be staged at the 88-year-old theater to mark the completion of a major renovation that began in 2014.

The theater at 704 Niuzhuang Road in downtown Huangpu District was built in 1929 as one of the city’s four major Peking Opera venues. Peking Opera masters Mei Lanfang, Cheng Yanqiu and Yuan Shihai often performed there. From the 1950s, it became a popular stage for local people to watch all kinds of Chinese traditional opera. The building was listed as a protected structure in 2005.

It will reopen to the public with 1,080 seats for modern operas, musical dramas and dances, said an official with Shanghai Ever Shining Cultural Group, which will operate the venue.

The renovation reinforced the four-story concrete structure and improved facilities. The appearance and inner decoration, especially its iconic tower, are being restored to the original design.


----------



## hkskyline

*Century-old villa combining Eastern and Western architecture styles opens to public*
May 19, 2018
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_

A 98-year-old villa in Jing’an District, an exceptional example of the cultural fusion, opened to the public on Saturday with its inaugural exhibition after it was rolled to its new location.

The three-floor structure was built in 1920 as residence by brothers Qiu Xinshan and Qiu Weiqing, two paint industry tycoons, at 412 Weihai Road. In 2010, it was rolled 57 meters southeast on rail tracks to 420 Weihai Road.

After eight years of renovation, it has been restored to its original look about a century ago.

Its unique fusion of Chinese and Western architecture styles made it a standout in local historic garden villas, said Zhang Ming, an official in charge of the renovation.

It looks like an ancient European castle on the southern exterior, featuring two symmetrical towers with pinnacles on top. The entrance portico is in Doric style originated in Athens in Greek. The arched colonnades on the second and third floors are decorated with Ionic pilasters. On the top there is a pediment embodied a Baroque style.

It combines architecture style of southern China on the exterior corridors on the northern side.

More and photos : https://www.shine.cn/news/metro/1805194860/


----------



## hkskyline

*From ‘dirty’ industries to a high-tech oasis*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
May 22, 2018 

_Image : https://www.shine.cn/newsimage/2016/09/08/20160908000723.jpg_

CONSTRUCTION started yesterday to convert an old industrial center in north Shanghai into a high-tech park focusing on intelligent manufacturing, cars, health and new materials.

Over 30 high-rises to serve as office buildings and research labs for high-tech enterprises will be built on the site of the former Baoshan City Industrial Park in Baoshan District, which was built in 1995 for the city’s traditional iron and steel industry.

With a total investment of 2 billion yuan (US$313 million), the new “Innovation Galaxy Oasis” park will feature environmentally friendly facilities and will be the city’s major scientific research base.

One of its key features will be the Shanghai Graphene Industry Park for applications of graphene, the lightest, thinnest and strongest known material.

Over 40 research teams and 20 enterprises are expected to base themselves in the graphene park to develop new products and industrial chains for the semi-metal.

The Oasis Park will cover 86,000 square meters on Yuanxin and Shanlian roads and be completed by 2020.

Former residents living near the park have been relocated to a newly built neighborhood nearby. An elementary and middle school, along with other support facilities for those working in the future park are planned.

The project, jointly developed by the Baoshan government and the state-owned Lingang Group, also marks the transformation from the traditional and polluting industries of north Shanghai to environmentally friendly high-tech and innovative parks, the government said.


----------



## hkskyline

*'Cultural oasis' planned for historic Beizhan*
June 6, 2018
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_

Local officials plan to build a “cultural oasis” comprised of new museums, memorials and art galleries in the historic Beizhan area of Jing’an District over the coming three years.

The area is home to numerous historic locations. Beizhan was the site of China’s first railway station, as well as the country’s first locally-run silk reeling plant and modern chamber of commerce. Such institutions and their significance to the city will be explored in a new museum planned for the area.

Also planned is a memorial to famed flower-and-bird artist Wu Changshuo (1844-1927). Beizhan is home to Wu’s former residence, where he spent his final years and completed his last orchid painting.

A new Peking Opera experience center, a bike culture exhibition center and a museum dedicated to lianhuanhua, palm-sized picture books, are among other projects on the agenda.

“Beizhan is the birthplace of lianhuanhua, and it’s important to offer the public, especially children, access to lianhuanhua,” said Fan Shengfu, a lianhuanhua artist.

The area is also home to numerous architectural treasures, including some of Shanghai’s oldest shikumen neighborhoods. There are also Spanish-style townhouses, colonial buildings and garden villas featuring both Western and Eastern characteristics.

This historic area of Jing’an District takes its name from the former Shanghai North Railway Station, known in Chinese as lao beizhan. The four-story Western-style station was put into use in 1909 on Tianmu Road E. It was closed in 1987.


----------



## EseLerele

Victhor, ese parque y ese masterplan son una mierda de dimensiones descomunales. Se están cargando toda la esencia de Shanghai, destruyendo su historia para hacer edificios anodinos y horteras...


----------



## Victhor

EseLerele said:


> Victhor, ese parque y ese masterplan son una mierda de dimensiones descomunales. Se están cargando toda la esencia de Shanghai, destruyendo su historia para hacer edificios anodinos y horteras...


Tío, llevas 7 mensajes en el foro y todos negativos, y 3 de ellos para Shanghai!. Pues en el caso de Shanghai, te diré que lo que a ti y a mi nos parecen barrios muy chinos, pintorescos y especiales, a los chinos les parece vergonzoso. En Shanghai hay muchísimos barrios antiguos interesantes y están muy protegidos, así que, salvo en algunos casos que sí que se equivocan, por lo general lo que derriban es lo que ellos ven peor. Barrios que más que antiguos, son casi chabolistas, con mucha autoconstrucción, mucho descontrol, y condiciones higiénicas terroríficas, que sin duda necesitan ser rehabilitados (en el caso de los mejores), o directamente demolidos incluso aunque no se piense construir nada en varios años. Y son sitios que a mi me gusta mucho visitar, pero porque yo soy extranjero y para mi es algo distinto, pero para los chinos esos barrios les parece una vergüenza.
Has hablado en otro tema de la torre de Bofil, y precisamente ese proyecto se ha retrasado años por el debate de lo que podría derribarse o no. Al final han decidido mantener el sikumen al completo y solo derribar una parte más reciente. En Shanghai hay muchísimos planes urbanísticos en los que el 70% del plan es rehabilitar lo existente, y el 30% restante es algo de infraestructuras, y una torre de oficinas o viviendas en una esquina. Y en la Concesión Francesa, que son varios kilómetros cuadrados muy céntricos con poca densidad, ahí practicamente no se toca nada o se construyen edificios pequeños que mantienen la esencia del lugar.


----------



## hkskyline

*Pudong building 5 world-class culture venues*
June 20, 2018 
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_

CONSTRUCTION of five world-class cultural facilities will be completed in the Pudong New Area in 2020, according to local authorities.

The construction is part of local government efforts to create a cluster of cultural venues and showcase Shanghai’s diverse cultural charm. It echoes to the city government’s campaign to promote Shanghai’s “four brands”: services, manufacturing, shopping and culture.

The venues are the Shanghai Planetarium, Pudong Art Museum, east branch of the Shanghai Museum, east branch of the Shanghai Library and Expo Culture Park.

Weng Zuliang, Pudong’s Party chief, compared a cultural venue to a mountain and a cluster of venues to a mountain range.

The Shanghai Planetarium, a new branch of the Shanghai Science and Technology Museum, will be the largest facility of its kind after completion. It is designed to cover over 38,000 square meters, larger than five standard-size soccer pitches.

Construction started in 2016, and this month the steelwork has finished. It will feature a domed movie theater, an astronomical observatory and giant telescope equipment.

The east branch of the Shanghai Museum will be just 300 meters away from the east branch of the Shanghai Library, once completed. Together with the current Shanghai Science and Technology Museum and Shanghai Oriental Art Center, they will form a 1-square-meter “cultural highland.”

Under the plan, the east branch of the Shanghai Museum will cover 105,000 square meters, more than twice the size of the Puxi address which opened in 1996 in People’s Square.

The east branch of the Shanghai Library, covering an area of 115,000 square meters, is designed like a “well carved jade” and is meant to be a cultural oasis. It will hold 4.8 million volumes, and each year it will hold more than 200 lectures and other cultural activities.

The Pudong Art Museum will be located along the Huangpu River in the heart of the Lujiazui financial center. The other riverside venue, Expo Culture Park, will cover 1.88 square kilometers, making it the largest green space in urban Shanghai. It is designed as an ecological park incorporating new cultural landmarks, such as a new opera house which will be erected there.


----------



## jchk

hkskyline said:


> The east branch of the Shanghai Museum will be just 300 meters away from the east branch of the Shanghai Library, once completed. Together with the current Shanghai Science and Technology Museum and Shanghai Oriental Art Center, they will form a *1-square-meter* “cultural highland.”


That sure is a terribly compact "cultural highland"...!


----------



## Shanghainese

EseLerele,

El proyecto con el parque es genial. Como no hay proyectos con visión de futuro en Europa, nosotros, como seres humanos, tenemos que aplaudir que haya más progreso en otras partes del mundo que aquí.

Shanghai tiene suficiente historia de la ciudad. E incluso si hubiera un mercado radicalmente libre, no podría haber protección para la historia de la ciudad o los edificios antiguos. Entonces una ciudad no se desarrolla más. Si hubiera mercados radicalmente libres, cada propietario podría hacer lo que quiera con su propiedad. Tampoco hay protección garantizada por un gobierno. Y eso está bien.

El gran gobierno, Thomas Jefferson ya lo sabía, significa tiranía. Si befürwortest que el estado está creciendo, porque él la gente "proteger" especialmente a todos, y tendrá, o porque el Estado es servir a los intereses de los diferentes grupos de la población, el gobierno está cada vez más grande y el resultado final es necesariamente una tiranía. Estoy en contra de cualquier tiranía del estado y espero que tú también lo estés. Pero luego tienes que cambiar tus reclamos. No puede haber preservación de la historia urbana que, a su vez, no se basa en que el Estado imponga este interés de los individuos contra los propietarios. Y ese es un bloque de construcción en el camino hacia la esclavitud del ciudadano hacia el estado. No me digas que estás abogando.

Aquí puedes aprender mucho al respecto.

www.mises.com
www.fee.org


----------



## Victhor

This project is already under construction, a 120m tall Buddhist Temple called Peace Temple . Google Earth images from december 2017 shows construction there, but it is not clear if the construction is really this temple, maybe I will go some day to the site to check. Also the images don't show that it is actually surrounded by 90-100m residential buildings so it won't outstand so much.
Name in Chinese is 太平报恩寺, Tàipíng bào'ēn sì, Peace Temple. In the satellite image, Lujiazui would be out of the image, but very close to the south-west, across the river.

Source:
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/8xLK4yXuLjiCoAzU_qHsaw

Gaoloumi:
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3135476&extra=page=1










































Google Earth December 2017


----------



## el palmesano

oh my god... hahaha


----------



## saiho

Pudong Financial Plaza

Posted by hanshu


----------



## Shanghainese

Hello Guys,

I have a question. Do you know what happened to the page www.gaoloumi.com? It has not worked for several days.

Thank you and best regards


----------



## germantower

^^ It was apparently blocked by the CCP.


----------



## Shanghainese

Can it also have something to do with the EU's new General Data Protection Regulation?


----------



## germantower

Nope, its down worldwide.


----------



## Shanghainese

Gaoloumi is back :banana:

www.gaoloumi.cc


----------



## hkskyline

*Pudong, where it’s 15 minutes to everywhere*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
January 7, 2019 

Residents of the Pudong New Area will be able to reach all the education, care, culture and sports facilities they need within a 15-minute walk by the end of 2020, the local government has said.

Pudong, home to the financial hub of Lujiazui, also has less-developed countryside like Zhoupu, Chuansha and Hangtou towns.

In an effort to make life easier for everyone, Pudong has come up with the “15-minute service circle.”

By the end of 2020, every Pudong citizen will be within a 15-minute walk of a school, hospital, elder care center, cultural facility and a sports venue. Also, within 15 minutes, they will be able to find a supermarket, a transit hub and a park.

In Zhoupu town, on both banks of the Yaoyugang River are nine residential complexes with an occupancy rate over 80 percent. Previously, there was no walking path and no accessible greenery but in August last year, renovations started. Now, it is a popular destination for an after-dinner stroll in the park. There are benches to take the weight off your feet and a spacious square for a variety of activities.

Besides basic facilities, Pudong wants every neighborhood, subdistrict and town to come up with tailor-made plans for their specific local needs.


----------



## hkskyline

January 7, 2019 
*Shanghai lays plans for first coastal country park in Pudong New Area*
China Daily _Excerpt_

As a city that is vigorously promoting the ecological environment, Shanghai outlined its first coastal country park－Heqing Country Park in Pudong New Area－which will cover an area of 35.7 square kilometers.

Rural parks are an extension of urban parks and represent a trend. The nation is pursuing a healthy leisure lifestyle

The first phase of the park, which covers a total of 13.5 sq km, was approved by the government in early December and is expected to open in 2020.

Buildings in the first phase will occupy 20.52 hectares, including 14.09 hectares for commercial service facilities, 3.18 hectares for cultural entertainment, 2.13 hectares for sports and the rest for scientific research and education.

The park, located in Heqing town, the easternmost area of Pudong, has three key areas in its overall design, including the Sanjiagang tourism and leisure center, a sports resort capable of hosting international sports tournaments and the water development center, which will offer kayaking.

High-end resort hotels, seafood restaurants and cultural entertainment facilities will be in the park as well.

"Rural parks are an extension of urban parks and represent a trend. The nation is pursuing a healthy leisure lifestyle," said Dong Erwei, director of the China International Center for Leisure and Tourism Research and co-founder of the China International Leisure Research Association.

"The construction of Heqing Country Park can be regarded as an important step toward solving the shortage of urban parks in the metropolis, where population expansion inevitably leads to a reduction of urban green space."

The national forest tourism industry has been booming in recent years, with 1.39 billion forest tourists in 2017－representing 28 percent of domestic tourists. It created 1.15 trillion yuan (US$167.5 billion) in gross social output, according to the State Forestry Administration.

Shanghai, which has made improving the ecological environment one of its top targets, has a total of 1,133 sq km of forest area. Its forest coverage rate reached 16.2 percent at the end of 2017, according to the Shanghai Forestry Bureau.

Six country parks have already been opened to the public, including the Guangfulin Country Park in Songjiang district, Qingxi Country Park in Qingpu district and the Changxing Island Country Park in Chongming district. The city's goal is to set up 30 country parks by 2040, with a total area of 600 sq km, according to the city's master plan for 2016-40.

More : https://www.chinadailyhk.com/articles/68/155/61/1546844168208.html?newsId=58384


----------



## Victhor

> Shanghai Ankangyuan, the redevelopment of a multi block site near Suzhou Creek and the Bund, promises to be a unique urban center that combines historical restoration and iconic verticality in a carefully orchestrated urban re-generation. Planned on an unusually large site for a core city location, the project encompasses a careful inventory, dismantling & reconstruction of existing historic structures. The reconfigured historical structures will be converted to boutique retail and restaurants and connected to two “book-end” mixed use towers (one 300m+ designed by KPF) by an elevated pedestrian link. This redevelopment is destined to be a larger and more popular urban village of fashion, entertainment, hospitality and fine dining when completed by 2020.


Source: http://www.3mix.com/m/works_detaili...ame=expertise&optid=&typologyid=&expertiseid=

Of course it won't be completed by 2020, but it seems the height of the towers fit the latest known publications by the city government, one tower slightly over 300m and another around 220m, the 2 tallest residential reach 160m, right in the south of this area there are 2x200m already under construction, and the next block to the left is expected to have the tallest in the area, but just a bit taller than the +300m I just mentioned.
I feel the residential density is not enough to create a dynamic place.

Images:


----------



## Victhor

There has been some plot adquisition recently to develop a very central area near West Nanjing metro stration, the project consists of a lot of small old buildings to be renovated and a 180m office tower, however in the image it seems to be around 210m. The apartment buildings at the left already exist. I don't know if that is the actual design.
December news: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/sm5Xs4ofayxc5pwTnbiEZA
Yesterday news: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/xG9DyzBVVNxXjpJgqUZWow


> China Resources Consortium won 5.802 billion to win the Jingan Zhangyuan landmark, refreshing the Shanghai Commercial Office land transaction price record


That figure means around 500 million USD, seems a bit too much...


----------



## hkskyline

*New World unveils renovation plan*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
February 22, 2019


New World Building [新世界(上海)], Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

THE Shanghai New World, a landmark shopping mall on Nanjing Road W., is set to undergo its biggest facelift in more than two decades.

The iconic department store, which opened in 1995, will be closed from March 11 for the nine-month renovation project. 

After reopening, it will feature animation shows, the world’s tallest indoor rock climbing facility, an upgraded skating rink and other attractions targeting younger customers.

The department store near the western end of the Nanjing Road Pedestrian Mall has long been popular, especially during its festive sales on the New Year’s Eve.

However, it has been struggling in the face of new shopping trends in recent years. 

Its traditional layout and shopping style mainly serve middle-aged, nostalgic customers.

“When the renovation is complete, the target customers will be 10 years younger than now, especially young women and families,” said Yao Lu, deputy general manager. 

The second, third and fourth floors of the 12-story mall will be devoted to luxury, international brands for women as well as clothes for girls, Yao said.

There will even be cooking classes.


----------



## Zaz965

hkskyline said:


> *City launches drive to remove overhead cables*
> March 12, 2018
> Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
> 
> More : https://www.shine.cn/archive/metro/...drive-to-remove-overhead-cables/shdaily.shtml



in my opinion, all the cities of the world should remove overhead cables and wires :grass:


----------



## Zaz965

the new disneyland shanghai
Fantasyland - Shanghai by Jared Beaney, no Flickr

Treasure Cove by Jared Beaney, no Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

March 14, 2019 
*Shanghai urged to step up work on maglev trains*
China Daily _Excerpt_

A national legislator has suggested that Shanghai, which operates the world's first commercial maglev line, should accelerate experiments and improve its technology to maintain a continuous advantage in this respect internationally.

A new round of technological competition in maglev trains is going on globally, and a number of countries are speeding up the development of maglev train technologies, said Wu Guanghui, a deputy to the National People's Congress and vice-president of State-owned and Shanghai-based aerospace manufacturer Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, on the sidelines of the ongoing annual session of the national legislature in Beijing.

Japan is constructing a maglev train line between Tokyo and Nagoya, which is scheduled to become operational in 2021 and the journey will take only 40 minutes, said Wu, who is also an academician with the Chinese Academy of Engineering (CAE).

"Many foreign technology suppliers are focusing on maglev trains and some are trying to offer new maglev plans for Shanghai," he said.

Even Tesla CEO Elon Musk has shown great interest in providing a plan for an underground maglev route in Shanghai when the company signed a cooperation memorandum on the Tesla Shanghai Gigafactory with the Shanghai government last year, Wu said.

"He claimed that the technology is being experimented in Los Angeles and Seattle," Wu said.

Shanghai has been operating a maglev train line based on Sino-German technical cooperation between a metro station in Pudong new area and Pudong International Airport since 2006. The 30-km journey takes roughly eight minutes with the train running at a maximum speed of 430 km an hour.

Wu suggested a maglev route from downtown area of one city in the Yangtze River Delta region to that of another, for example, from downtown Shanghai to downtown Hangzhou, capital of Zhejiang province.

"Shanghai-based Tongji University has mastered the technology to design maglev trains that can run at the maximum speed of 550 km an hour," Wu said.

"This means that a maglev ride will only take half an hour to run from downtown Shanghai to downtown Hangzhou, which will significantly promote the national strategy of the integrated development of the Yangtze River Delta region," he said.

More : https://www.chinadailyhk.com/articles/163/25/145/1552531271927.html?newsId=64626


----------



## Victhor

New masterplan to expand Jinqiao CBD far in Pudong to the east. It seems to include one +300m and one +250m. This is 8km to the east of Lujiazui, and 11km to the east of People's Square (city center).
Source: http://translate.google.com/transla...xin.qq.com/s/ZpKaBHpZ6kZDr1Za2j5Snw&sandbox=1
This is a photo of the current area:









The planning:
The buildings in the picture above are at the left of the highway in this image:


----------



## hkskyline

*Best path to the future is along a greenway*
March 27, 2019 
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_

There are always people walking or jogging along the banks of the Huangpu River these days. The mild spring breezes and twittering birds attract people from all over the city, whether to photograph flowers, take some serious exercise or simply immerse themselves in a little oasis of urban tranquility.

There are now more than 600 kilometers of greenway in Shanghai. These municipal parks provide a natural respite from the concrete, glass and steel. By the end of 2020, the city plans to have 1,000 kilometers of greenway and twice as much by 2035.

The 45-kilometer Huangpu River riverfront greenway, known as the “No. 1 municipal greenway,” with walking, jogging and cycling tracks, has become a popular getaway for residents and tourists.

The most-developed section, 8.3 kilometers in length, goes through Huangpu District.

“The area was once nothing but stones and weeds. Now, it is such a beautiful place and full of life,” said Jiang Liping who lives in a nearby residential complex.

“I come here almost every day with my grandson when the weather is fine. We love the cherry blossoms and magnolia.

“We walked more than 2 kilometers today and saw many different kinds of birds.”

Greenway is ecological space with environmental, health and leisure functions. It is comprised of gardens, forest, water courses, roads and boulevards, according to the Shanghai Greenery and Public Sanitation Bureau.

It makes the best use of existing resources and links parks, forests, wetlands and historic areas, villages and residential blocks.

The No. 1 greenway in Huangpu District is located on the former World Expo 2010 site on the western side of the Huangpu River, an area closed after the Expo ended.

More : https://archive.shine.cn/metro/Best-path-to-the-future-is-along-a-greenway/shdaily.shtml


----------



## Victhor

https://www.dezeen.com/2019/04/03/shanghai-grand-opera-house-snohetta-architecture-china/


> *Snøhetta to build Shanghai Grand Opera House with spiral staircase roof*
> Snøhetta has revealed visuals for a major new opera house in Shanghai, featuring a spiralling stepped roof that will connect the upper levels of the building with a riverside plaza.
> 
> The architecture and design firm, which was founded in Norway, teamed up with Chinese studio ECADI on its competition-winning design for the Shanghai Grand Opera House.
> 
> Set to be built beside the Huangpu River, it is expected to provide a major new cultural landmark for the biggest city in China.
> 
> The building's most prominent feature will be a helical roof that connects to the ground via a spectacular open-air spiral staircase. Snøhetta has designed this to resemble an unfolding fan, evoking "the dynamism of dance and the human body".
> (...)


----------



## hkskyline

*Pudong satellite terminal is on track*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
April 5, 2019 

THE world’s largest satellite terminal building will begin operating in September at the Pudong International Airport in Shanghai, along with an express subway.

The satellite terminal is about 700 meters from T1 and T2 terminals. The three will be linked by an underground subway.

The project is expected to provide a faster transfer service and boost punctuality at one of the busiest airports in China, the Shanghai Airport Authority said yesterday.

Upon completion, the Pudong airport will be able to handle 80 million passengers annually. It served a total of 74 million passengers in 2018.

The airport subway will be the country’s first of its kind. New subway trains have been undergoing tests at the airport as the express system readies for service. It is designed to transport 9,000 passengers per hour during peak periods.

Each train is about 94 meters long with four compartments, two for domestic flight passengers and the others for international flight passengers. There will be screens with flight information, as well as luggage racks.

Passengers will also be able to check in at one of the two existing terminal buildings and then take the subway — a ride of about three minutes — to get to the satellite terminal.

The subway trains will have an interval of about two minutes, according to the airport authority.


----------



## skyscraper2012




----------



## hkskyline

April 20, 2019 
*Shanghai purrs over new Hello Kitty theme park*
China Daily _Excerpt_

The world's only Hello Kitty-themed pavilion brings a fantasy world with a retro decor for fans in Shanghai.

Hello Kitty Shanghai Times was launched by property developer Shimao Group and Japanese animation powerhouse Sanrio on March 29.

By creating an immersive experience of Shanghai during three symbolic periods of the city's history - the 1930s, 1980s and today - the indoor theme park provides a unique experience for visitors with Sanrio's best-known characters, including Hello Kitty, My Melody, Badtz-Maru, Pompompurin, Keroppi and Cinnamoroll.

The time travel-themed attraction is located at Shimao Festival City on bustling East Nanjing Road, and is expected to attract 2 million visitors a year. Spreading across three floors, the play area takes up a total gross floor area of about 6,000 square meters.

"It is such a pleasure to see Hello Kitty and her friends set their home in Shanghai, by perfectly fusing with local culture," said Li Mingxun, chief operating officer of Sanrio Shanghai International Trade, during the launch ceremony at the Le Royal Meridien Shanghai.

One of the most popular areas so far is a 14-meter-high wall that goes throughout three floors and features cute remakes of Shanghai's landmarks, including the Oriental Pearl TV Tower, China Art Museum and Garden Bridge.

The indoor play area is one of the latest attempts by Shimao to explore theme park business opportunities. The theme park industry is fast expanding in China, with Ping An Securities projecting it to double its existing volume to 90 billion yuan (US$13.39 billion) in annual revenue by 2022.

"The collaboration with Sanrio started three years ago, and the two parties strive to offer visitors an surrealistic experience with a mix of reality and hyper-reality images," said Peng Yueqi, vice-president of Shimao Commercial and Themed Entertainment.

Shimao Group and International Merchandising Promotions and Services announced in March the launch of the first Smurfs theme park in the Asia-Pacific region at the Shanghai Sheshan National Tourist Resort in Songjiang district.

The Smurfs theme park is planned to start trial operation in late September, and will officially open in October, according to Peng.

More : https://www.chinadailyhk.com/articles/84/170/89/1555753049720.html?newsId=80476


----------



## Shanghainese

@ the spliff fairy


"It's similar to Longhua Temple in the Puxi district"

Your photo does not show the Longhua Temple but the Jing'an Temple.


----------



## hkskyline

*Top-level blueprint for integrated transport in Yangtze River Delta takes shape*
_Excerpt_

BEIJING, Aug. 8 (Xinhua) -- The integration of Yangtze River Delta has been upgraded to a national-level strategy with transport as a starting point.

China’s Ministry of Transport (MoT) delivered initial draft of the Plan for Higher Quality Integrated Development of Regional Transport in Yangtze River Delta to the National Development and Reform Commission in May. The two departments solicited the opinions of relevant parties and will release the plan soon, according to a report of Economic Information Daily.

Centering on the high-quality integrated development of rail system, highway, harbor and shipping, civil aviation facilities and postal service in the Yangtze River Delta, efforts will be made to build world-class airport cluster, port cluster and traffic network.

That means substantial capital input. According to data of the MoT, in the first half of 2019, as much as 285.5 billion yuan was invested in highway and waterway construction in the Yangtze River Delta.

"Currently, the MoT is working on the research of the investment and financing reform in transport industry, and is supporting the Yangtze River Delta to explore innovative financing scheme," said a source familiar with the matter.

China’s central government upgraded the integrated development of the Yangtze River Delta to a national-level strategy in its work report for 2019, and the CPC Central Committee Political Bureau on May 13 passed the Plan for Integrated Regional Development of the Yangtze River Delta, which heralded a top-level blueprint.

The area, which is home to one sixth of China’s population, yet contributes to nearly one fourth of the national economy, has pressed the fast-forward button of transport development.

Li Xiaopeng, minister of the MoT, said that pushing for higher-quality transport integration in the Yangtze River Delta requires making new breakthroughs in enhancing regional transport services and management, improving institutional and mechanical innovation, and promoting market openness and resource sharing.

The construction of higher-quality integrated harbor and shipping development in the area has taken the lead. The Yangtze River Delta port cluster is the largest one among the five coastal port clusters in China, as Zhoushan Port of Ningbo and Shanghai Port have ranked first in the worldtop one for years in terms of cargo throughput and container throughput respectively. A port cluster with Shanghai as the center and ports in Jiangsu Province and Zhejiang Province as the wings has taken shape.

Shanghai is currently working with Zhejiang Province to push for the development of river-sea container terminal in north of Xiaoyangshan, aiming for earlier commencement, said Zhang Lin, deputy director of Shanghai Traffic Commission.

Shanghai will work to develop sea-railway transport, speed up the construction of Shanghai-Nantong Railway, bring railway to Waigaoqiao Port area, and build an integrated, smooth, efficient, high-grade inland waterway network in the Yangtze River Delta, said Zhang.

The plan of a world-class airport cluster in the delta is also being developed. Currently, the strategic plan for coordinated aviation development in the area is being developed: in the future, the new Nantong Airport will be built to become a key part of Shanghai international aviation hub; the functions of aviation hubs in Hangzhou, Nanjing, and Hefei will be improved, and support will be offered to Sunan Shuofang International Airport in building a regional hub airport.

Besides, an integrated rail network and an intensive trunk highway network are forming. Progress has been made in Lianyungang-Huaian-Yangzhou-Zhenjiang railway and other rail projects; interconnection has realized in metro code-scanning in seven cities of the area; new trains have been launched between multiple cities and Shanghai.


----------



## gao7

I prefer this version:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Foster+Partners Reveal First Image for Hospital in Shanghai*














> SOURCE: https://www.archdaily.com/925283/foster-plus-partners-reveal-first-image-for-hospital-in-shanghai​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Dream Center Under Construction - 建设中的上海梦中心*











From *marketing-interactive.com*































Sunset at New CBD of Shanghai by Yee Kim, on Flickr









Huangpu River, Shanghai Houtan Park by J Wang, on Flickr









P0001020 Shanghai South Waterfront Promenade Pudong Sunset - 07-Sep-2019 by BB, on Flickr










​


----------



## hkskyline

*Old neighborhood revamps on course*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
September 26, 2019

A TOTAL of 22,800 households had benefited from city revamp projects in old neighborhoods by the end of August, the government said yesterday.

The number of households benefiting accounts for 91.2 percent of all planned for this year, it said, while the total floor area ready for revamp in the same period amounted to 438,000 square meters, or 87.6 percent of all planned by the end of this year.

“Previously we laid the preparation work in the first half of the year and started signing contracts with residents in the second half, but we significantly accelerated the work this year,” Huang Yongping, head of the housing and urban and rural construction management commission, told city legislators yesterday.

Also, by the end of August, revamp projects had started on 8,288 households who had been using chamber pots at home, accounting for 92 percent of all planned for this year.

The government has vowed to revamp all neighborhoods in worst conditions and leave no household in Shanghai using chamber pots by 2025.

More : https://archive.shine.cn/metro/Old-neighborhood-revamps-on-course/shdaily.shtml


----------



## Victhor

180m. tall project to start construction soon in North Sichuan Road / Haining Road, somewhere in Hongkou, for now called "四川北路崇邦地块"


----------



## Victhor

The plot with 180 figure is the project of the post above, and in the image you can see the new 3x160 residential towers that already started excavation, this is going to be an amazing area, as you see in the left there is a +300m planned, and 500m more to the left, outside of the image, there is another, both plots have been already demolished


----------



## Victhor

Oriental One, new mainly residential project already under construction, I don't know the height, just the tallest tower will have 29 floors and some commercial area, so only this one might be over 100 metres tall. Designed by Rogers Stirk Harbour & Partners and inspired in London's One Hyde Park. Apartments are selling at around 12000 €/sqm, crazy prices.
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/B5ftFsyRVYBt0VIMl_C9-w


----------



## little universe

Victhor said:


>


^^

This is *Suhewan (苏河湾) Area*, isn't it?


----------



## little universe

Victhor said:


> as you see in the left there is a +300m planned


^^

do you have render of the +300m?


----------



## Victhor

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> do you have render of the +300m?


I don't have very clear what is going on in that area (yes, Suhewan), but it is something like this:

The one you ask for, is called Zhujiang Investment *Ankangyuan*, and there are only masterplan level renderings for now.





































The other supertall more to the west is Suhewan Huaxing New City, also very early stage renderings yet, and I am not quite sure the rendering belongs to that project, but someone shared it as this project.









Here you can see both supertall together, this is already a very old massing rendering, older than the renderings above.
Huaxing in the left, Ankangyuan in the right


----------



## WesselKornel

Moganshan Road, 1000 Trees
Architect: Heatherwick Studio
Location: Moganshan Road, Jing'An(?) (https://tinyurl.com/y4klr6lz, google maps)
Website: http://www.heatherwick.com/project/moganshan/

This is one of the more interesting projects in Shanghai, 对我来说, the west side (the lower side) of the project is nearing completion, but the east side still has to rise. I am not sure if this is planned and they build it in two phases, or that there are some troubles for the higher part. Please do yourself a favour and go to the architects website, their images of the project are absolutely stunning.

Render








(courtesy of Heatherwick Studio) 

Current Status:








(courtesy of a user in the Shanghai Gaolumi Group)


----------



## Victhor

WesselKornel said:


> Moganshan Road, 1000 Trees
> Architect: Heatherwick Studio
> Location: Moganshan Road, Jing'An(?) (https://tinyurl.com/y4klr6lz, google maps)
> Website: http://www.heatherwick.com/project/moganshan/
> 
> This is one of the more interesting projects in Shanghai, 对我来说, the west side (the lower side) of the project is nearing completion, but the east side still has to rise. I am not sure if this is planned and they build it in two phases, or that there are some troubles for the higher part. Please do yourself a favour and go to the architects website, their images of the project are absolutely stunning.
> 
> Render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (courtesy of Heatherwick Studio)
> 
> Current Status:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (courtesy of a user in the Shanghai Gaolumi Group)


Dui wo lai shuo... Yeah some expressions come in very handy :lol:
Yes, the highest part is the second phase, and is supposed to be in excavation/piling stage, at least in some old photos there is machinery there, but I don't know how fast it is progressing, I'm afraid it might be intentionally slow for some reason.


----------



## hkskyline

*Legoland to cash in on boom in family tourism *
China Daily _Excerpt_
Nov 7, 2019

Merlin Entertainments, a global leader in location-based family entertainment, announced on Wednesday its plans to open a Legoland resort in Jinshan district in Shanghai, the largest Legoland park in the world, to cash in on the rising family tourism market in China.

The British theme park operator has reached an agreement with the Shanghai Jinshan district government, CMC Inc and investment company behind the Lego empire, KIRKBI Inc, to invest an estimated $500 million in the resort, and the project is not expected to open until after 2023.

The resort will also cover a theme hotel incorporating 250 rooms, coupled with other neighboring facilities.

The resort featuring Lego brick elements and Chinese cultural characteristics, will target families with children aged between 2 and 12. There are eight Lego parks in operation globally.

Merlin operates 13 attractions in China including Legoland Discovery Centres, Madame Tussauds, the Sea Life Centre, Dungeons, Peppa Pig World of Play and Little BIG City.

"A gateway city with modern consumers, Shanghai is already the home for many Merlin brands, and it has been our ambition for some time to build a full-scale theme park that offers visitors the opportunities to immerse themselves in a unique Legoland experience," said Nick Varney, CEO of Merlin Entertainments.

More : https://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201911/07/WS5dc354e5a310cf3e35575db2.html


----------



## little universe

*Centre Pompidou Art Museum (Shanghai West Bund) - 上海西岸 蓬皮杜中心*
*West Bund (西岸)* is an art precinct on the west bank of the *Huangpu River* in Shanghai.
There are dozens of art museums and galleries in West Bund Area, including the famous *Long Art Museum (龙美术馆)*。

Photos from designboom.com





















From *france24.com*




> *French President Macron inaugurates branch of the Centre Pompidou art museum in Shanghai*
> 
> *French President Emmanuel Macron inaugurated an outpost of Paris's famed Centre Pompidou modern art museum in Shanghai on Tuesday, the museum's first to open outside Europe following recent branch openings in Malaga and Brussels. *
> 
> 
> French President Emmanuel Macron arrived in China on Monday seeking new business and climate deals with China. But France is also looking to exercise its soft power, with Macron inaugurating an outpost of the Centre Pompidou in Shanghai's West Bund cultural district.
> 
> The modern and contemporary art museum's first outpost outside Europe will include works by Picasso and Kandinsky among other pieces on display.
> 
> "Long live the friendship of China and France," said Macron in the inauguration after attending an international trade fair hosted by China.
> 
> “This is a world premiere [for a Western museum] but it is only a step.”
> 
> The Parisian centre will display its collection in a 25,000-square-metre building on the banks of the Huangpu River that traverses the financial hub of 24 million people.
> 
> Billed as the most important cultural cooperation project between France and China, the museum is owned by local developer West Bund, which has a renewable five-year agreement with the Pompidou Centre.
> 
> "China is today a major centre for artistic creation," Pompidou Centre President Serge Lasvignes told AFP. "It is also an essential place to build a new audience," said Lasvignes, adding that "young and passionate" Chinese are "progressively appreciating modern and contemporary art".
> 
> The French president was accompanied by his wife, Brigitte, as well as French musician Jean-Michel Jarre and Chinese painter Yan Pei-Ming.
> 
> The Pompidou Centre's other outposts are in Brussels and the southern Spanish city of Malaga.
> 
> The Shanghai branch will officially open on November 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​







​


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai faces fresh wrinkle in trash plan*
4 November 2019
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

City has made strides in sorting rubbish as part of a scheme inspired by Xi Jinping, but now finds it lacks enough treatment plants for wet waste

In an office building in Shanghai's Jingan district, cleaner Chen Wanqin uses a metal pincer to pick a small drinks carton out of a bin marked for "wet rubbish".

"It's not supposed to be in this bin," she said, squeezing the dregs into a sink before putting the *carton into a bin for dry waste.

Checking office workers' *rubbish became part of Chen's job after Shanghai launched a compulsory waste sorting system in July.

"More than three months have passed," Chen said. "People should have formed good habits, but some are still throwing *rubbish in the wrong bins."

In the past, most residents threw their rubbish out and forgot about it. Now, they are expected to sort wet from dry, and separate recyclable from hazardous waste.

The scheme was launched after President Xi Jinping urged people to turn waste sorting into "a fashionable new lifestyle".

Last month, Shanghai Mayor Ying Yong said that 80 per cent of the city's residential communities had fallen in line with the new rules, and he announced big increases in the amount of recyclable waste collected every day.

Recycling has become a long-term goal for Shanghai and *created a cottage industry in phone apps to explain the rules. But time has shown that some of the city's 24 million residents are reluctant to break old habits, while city leaders have acknowledged more needs to be done to get rid of the sorted rubbish the new system has produced.

"Shanghai took the lead among Chinese cities to be the first one to launch [compulsory] waste sorting," said Liu Guangfu, a recycling specialist from the city's Tongji University.

The problem was that there were not enough treatment plants for the wet rubbish the city churned out, he said. "It's a big issue right now."

Lou Ziyang, a professor at Shanghai Jiao Tong University, said the city's 10 wet rubbish plants were struggling to cope with the more than 9,000 tonnes of waste they received every day.

"There is a gap," he said. "Some new facilities are under construction, and it's expected that Shanghai's total treatment capacity will reach 7,000 tonnes per day in the next couple of years."

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...es-its-war-rubbish-slips-9000-tonnes-waste-it


----------



## Victhor

I updated my Shanghai construction list, 49 buildings over 150m under construction!, I didn't have much time, so maybe there is some small mistake, and for some information I have to trust some comment in Gaoloumi, not real source. Still I might be missing 2-6 buildings.


----------



## WesselKornel

i want to go to the next page


----------



## WesselKornel

so there we go!


----------



## WesselKornel

some images of 1000 trees from heatherwick itself
more photos on arch-daily
https://www.archdaily.com/928813/he...es-of-nearly-completed-1000-trees-development


----------



## WesselKornel

Name: Cloud on Terrace (i know, its brilliant)
Location: Changshou Rd 
Architect: AEDAS
Height: 100 meter (+/-)










https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...by_Andrew_Bromberg_at_Aedas_03.jpg?1478532181










the core is rising currently, it has 40000 sqm of shopping mall and office. More information can be found at Archdaily
thanks to victhor for bringing it under my attention

https://www.archdaily.com/798960/ae...?ad_source=search&ad_medium=search_result_all


----------



## little universe

*Phase 1 of Thomas Heatherwick's 1000 Trees Shanghai is near Completion*


Rendering from *[url]www.heatherwick.com*[/URL]











Photos from *[url]www.dezeen.com*[/URL]



















































​


----------



## little universe

*Phase 1 of Thomas Heatherwick's 1000 Trees Shanghai is near Completion*


Rendering from *[url]www.heatherwick.com*[/URL]











Photos from *[url]www.dezeen.com*[/URL]










































​


----------



## hkskyline

*Boost for Bund back-row buildings*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
November 21, 2019 

A “PROTECTIVE renovation” campaign will be launched on the back rows of historical buildings on the Bund to expand the scale of the Bund financial hub.

Some 150 buildings on the second and third rows along Sichuan Road S. and Jiangxi Road S. will be renovated while preserving their historical appearance, the Huangpu District government announced yesterday at a seminar to solicit expert opinion on the plans. 

The buildings, mostly built before the founding of the People’s Republic of China in 1949, include about 100 with protected status. However, many lack maintenance and essential facilities. They are owned by state-owned enterprises, small businesses, budget hotels, training institutes and residents. Over 2,000 households have no separate toilet.

Projects to protect the front row of historic buildings on the Bund on Zhongshan Road E1 since the 1990s have almost been completed. 

A large number of major financial institutes from both home and abroad, such as the China Foreign Exchange Trade System, Shanghai Clearing House, Shanghai Pudong Development Bank and Bangkok Bank, are based in the historical structures along the Huangpu River.

More : https://archive.shine.cn/metro/Boost-for-Bund-backrow-buildings/shdaily.shtml


----------



## hkskyline

* 1,300 historical buildings equipped with QR codes *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
December 10, 2019

AROUND 1,300 historical buildings in Shanghai’s six districts have been equipped with QR codes that give information about the buildings in Chinese and English, Shanghai’s cultural and tourism authorities said yesterday, adding that 1,088 buildings of the total number were open to the public.

Visitors can read texts, listen to audio, watch videos or even have virtual reality tours of the structures in Jing’an, Xuhui, Huangpu, Changning, Hongkou and Yangpu districts by scanning the code with their smartphones.

A total of 87 walking tour routes covering historical buildings have been released, the Shanghai Administration of Culture and Tourism said.

By the end of 2020, all historical buildings in the city will have QR codes and will be open to the public if conditions permit, said Yu Xiufen, director of the administration.

Walking tours and lectures will be organized to get more residents involved, and more tour routes covering these buildings will be developed, she said.

More : https://archive.shine.cn/metro/1300-historical-buildings-equipped-with-QR-codes/shdaily.shtml


----------



## Victhor

Victhor said:


> Previously I posted this
> 
> 
> And now we have renderings!


Science Gate 320m tall twin towers officially under construction! :banana:, I've just opened new thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=165211416#post165211416


----------



## hkskyline

* Suzhou Creek greenway set for 2020 completion*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Jan 3, 2020

This year, the joggers, hikers, dog walkers and anyone else who likes the out-of-doors will have access to the whole 42 kilometers of the Suzhou Creek riverbank greenway.

The project, overseen by the general office of the Shanghai Leading Group of the Huangpu River and Suzhou Creek, will finally be completed in 2020. It’s 85 percent finished already.

Unlike the Huangpu River, which grandly divides Shanghai into Puxi and Pudong, Suzhou Creek represents a more humble demarcation in the city. It’s about 30-40 meters wide, a 10th of the width of the Huangpu River at its narrowest point.

“If the Huangpu River is the living room of Shanghai that greets the world, Suzhou Creek is the backyard where people can snatch a little bit of leisure time in their busy lives,” said Zhao Jiong, head of the general office.

Creek greenway completion follows the opening of the 45-kilometer waterfront walkway along the Huangpu River, another major city beautification project.

The Suzhou Creek greenway stretches across six districts of Shanghai, from west to east.

More : https://archive.shine.cn/metro/Suzhou-Creek-greenway-set-for-2020-completion/shdaily.shtml


----------



## Victhor

Tencent Building, near the West Bund, I'd say it is around 120-150m tall and it is already topped out.


----------



## Victhor

https://www.archdaily.com/931599/foster-plus-partners-to-design-alibabas-new-hq-in-shanghai

*Foster + Partners to Design Alibaba’s New HQ in Shanghai*



> Imagined as a “signature building for the company",the project is set to showcase the company's unique working culture to the public. Located in what is known as Shanghai Corniche, Xuhui Riverside is a new and vibrant area of the city. Opening up to the Huangpu River and the Pudong CBD, the building’s design creates a large inviting public space, activating the heart of the structure, and allowing “people a glimpse into the world of Alibaba”. In fact, the transparent project pushes the idea of communication, by encouraging visual and physical connection between the interior space and the outdoors.


----------



## Victhor

*Songjiang G60 Science and Technology Cloud Gallery*
Long roof building in Songjiang disctrict (southeast of Shanghai) about to finish the first phase, which seems to be around half of the full project with 12 80m tall office buildings, when fully completed it will have a 1.5km long photovoltaic roof.

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/kFfVeX9Rl7ne3rEm5r-85g


----------



## Victhor

New 180m / 35floor office tower planned for Jingan district plot 72, Jiangnin street, quite central, the rendering is very low resolution, but it is the only one I have seen.


----------



## Victhor

*Zhenru Zhonghai Center, 230+200+150 metres tall, 47+38+30 floors. *
Designed by SOM, construction hasn't started yet, the new metro line 14 passes through the plot, that is why you can see some finished concrete construction, the commercial area of this project will be built on top of it, but the towers are right at the south of that subway structure.
Public notice and heights: http://www.shpt.gov.cn/guituju/fangan/20200119/469488.html
Plan with heights: https://imgur.com/hfjrLxy


----------



## Victhor

If I am not wrong, Hong Kong Land just won an auction for a very large set of plots on the West Bund for.... 4.43 billion US Dollars? sounds like a lot of money. These plots include a tallest building of around 280m and 3 or 4 around 150-240

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/aPRb_6nBb_dnkhPH3I6AlQ



> *Hong Kong Land's 31.05 billion won Xuhui West Bank Financial Port site, setting a new record for the total land price in Mainland China!*
> 
> Today, WS3 unit xh130C, xh130D, xh130E, xh130F, xh130G and other blocks of xh130C-02 in the WS3 unit of the Huangpu Jiangnan extension of Xuhui District were officially transferred today. The Land Consortium successfully dropped the hammer at a price of 31.05 billion, successfully setting a record for the total land price in mainland China!
> 
> This plot of land with an area of more than 320,000 square meters and a total development volume of about 1.8 million square meters is calculated based on the transaction price of 1,087,049.6 square meters above-ground capacity. The floor price is about 28,565 yuan / square meters. It is 27,000 yuan / ㎡.
> 
> The transaction price of this parcel of land also slightly surpassed that of the China Merchants Shekou and Overseas Chinese Town Complex for a total price of 31 billion yuan in Shenzhen New Convention and Exhibition Center, and became the new land king in mainland China.





> Lou Dian analyzed the detailed indicators of the West Bank Financial City plot:
> Total land area above ground 323,664.6 ㎡
> Above ground capacity is 1,087,049.6 ㎡
> The total area of underground buildings is not more than 710,000 ㎡
> The total development volume is about 1.8 million square meters, including
> Office: 660,492㎡ (office area exceeds the sum of Lujiazui's three-piece suit)
> Commercial: 263,433.62㎡ (volume equivalent to iapm + ifc)
> Above-ground business: 203433.62㎡ (including hotels)
> Underground business: 60,000㎡
> Commercial house available for sale: ~ 47,100㎡ (poorly small)
> Culture: 30,658.7㎡
> Sports: 9,927.91㎡
> Rental housing: 156,464㎡, not exceeding 1187 units
> Garage: over 650,000㎡


----------



## Victhor

Amazing new masterplan in the North Bund! it includes one 480m tower and a 380m tower :banana:
I am not sure about this, but very likely these heights are roof heights that might be increased up to 10% for parapet height.
1 x 480m
1 x 380m
1 x 300m
1 x 265m
1 x 250m
1 x 220m
3 x 200m
3 x 180m (1 already with structure over ground)

Link to government page with all information: 

http://www.shhk.gov.cn/shhk/xwzx/20200220/002002_0abaebfa-d613-43dc-96c8-b14b0bbf4ca1.htm

Current view:









Plan:


















Orange are new buildings, grey are existing


----------



## Zaz965

11.5 km long Shanghai Jiaohuan Tunnel opens to traffic at January 2020. It is a tunnel on the mouth of Huangpu river and partially under Yangtse River. It is a six-lane expressway standard highway. The tunnel closes the Jiaohuan (Suburb Ring) Road of Shanghai, which is 208 km long city ring expressway.


----------



## Victhor

Victhor said:


> *Zhenru Zhonghai Center, 230+200+150 metres tall, 47+38+30 floors. *
> Designed by SOM, construction hasn't started yet, the new metro line 14 passes through the plot, that is why you can see some finished concrete construction, the commercial area of this project will be built on top of it, but the towers are right at the south of that subway structure.
> Public notice and heights: http://www.shpt.gov.cn/guituju/fangan/20200119/469488.html
> Plan with heights:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hfjrLxy


Piling machines started working on the towers land


----------



## Victhor

WesselKornel said:


> Name: Cloud on Terrace (i know, its brilliant)
> Location: Changshou Rd
> Architect: AEDAS
> Height: 100 meter (+/-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...by_Andrew_Bromberg_at_Aedas_03.jpg?1478532181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the core is rising currently, it has 40000 sqm of shopping mall and office. More information can be found at Archdaily
> thanks to victhor for bringing it under my attention
> 
> Aedas' "Cloud on Terrace" Will Bring Vertical Public Space to the Heart of Shanghai


Construction is progressing well!


----------



## Victhor

the project previously known as Sheung Delu, near Jingan Temple / Chanping Road stations, originally a bit over 200m it seems it has change the name to "Keppel", height to 180m, and there are piling machines on the plot already, new renderings:


----------



## Victhor

The 180m Zhabei Square Tower, near Shanghai railway station and Hanzhong road area is over ground now


----------



## Victhor

2 different proposals for the plot at the west of Zhenru tower, I think they are the same, just the tallest tower has a unique design on one of the proposals. The 2 tallest towers must be around 180-220 metres tall


----------



## Victhor

2 interesting photos at the very south of Qiantan Area, on the right side of the river you can see Qiantan Center tower, more to the right in the background, SK tower, and on the left side of the river a bunch of towers of the West Bund / Media Center


----------



## little universe

*Mexican Navy's Sail Training Vessel ARM Cuauhtémoc Visiting Shanghai in 2017 - 2017访沪的墨西哥海军夸乌特莫克风帆训练舰*









by 阿星 on 500px

👆

My heart was aching when i heard that those old waterfront colonial era buildings (built in the early 1900s) by the Huangpu River at North Bund were demolished last year for new developments despite the firm objections from the local community led by Tongji University Architectural Professors and Historians. 😭😭

Anyone know what the new development on this site will be?




​


----------



## Victhor

little universe said:


> *Mexican Navy's Sail Training Vessel ARM Cuauhtémoc Visiting Shanghai in 2017 - 2017访沪的墨西哥海军夸乌特莫克风帆训练舰*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 阿星 on 500px
> 
> 👆
> 
> My heart was aching when i heard that those old waterfront colonial era buildings (built in the early 1900s) by the Huangpu River at North Bund were demolished last year for new developments despite the firm objections from the local community led by Tongji University Architectural Professors and Historians. 😭😭
> 
> Anyone know what the new development on this site will be?


I think I saw some rendering with some short buildings in the style of those colonial era buildings, just more bulky and maybe 1 or 2 floors taller than the original. I will pay attention if I see that rendering again.


----------



## Victhor

250m office tower near Jinqiao, previously called Jinqiao Fifth Center, but the article doesn't show any name, just Jinqiao City 17B-06 project, it was first presented a few years ago, now it comes back with a new design. About the current status, the publication says "The 250-meter landmark will start soliciting names today, are you looking forward to it?", not sure what it means, maybe it is going to choose a contractor today?. Latest google earth images from late 2019 show no demolition done yet.


https://www.toutiao.com/a1670452872187918


----------



## erkantang

little universe said:


> *Mexican Navy's Sail Training Vessel ARM Cuauhtémoc Visiting Shanghai in 2017 - 2017访沪的墨西哥海军夸乌特莫克风帆训练舰*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 阿星 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> My heart was aching when i heard that those old waterfront colonial era buildings (built in the early 1900s) by the Huangpu River at North Bund were demolished last year for new developments despite the firm objections from the local community led by Tongji University Architectural Professors and Historians.
> 
> Anyone know what the new development on this site will be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Shanghai Bund’s historic buildings saved from demolition … for now 2 buildings were saved allegedly


----------



## little universe

erkantang said:


> Shanghai Bund’s historic buildings saved from demolition … for now 2 buildings were saved allegedly


👆

No, they were all gone if you look at the latest google earth image that's been updated on 4/8/2020.
Thanks for finding the info though.


----------



## erkantang

little universe said:


> No, they were all gone if you look at the latest google earth image that's been updated on 4/8/2020.
> Thanks for finding the info though.
> 
> View attachment 243741


That’s outrageous considering the significant location of these buildings. Do we have any renders of the new site, they better be some top notch icons there to replace these buildings


----------



## Daniiif

What I loved about Shanghai when I was there, compared to cities like Shenzhen, was how well the new landmarks and the old buildings co-exist. It's a shame that they are destroying history


----------



## the spliff fairy

I think they're keeping the exteriors via a rebuild (gutting the interior, adding floors) as the article hints at.


----------



## erkantang

Will they connect the north bund promenade with the main bund?


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Dream Center under Construction (Near Completion) - 即将完工的上海梦中心*
The Dream Center is a large-scale production studio and theme park converted from a former dockland on the west bank of the Huangpu River
It is developed and owned by Shanghai-based film production company *Pearl Studio **(东方梦工厂)*











Master Plan and Aerial Perspectives from *Shanghai DreamCenter's Official Website* (English Version)






































👆
Render shown as above










by Cosin3 on 500px





​


----------



## Victhor

One image of Ankangyuan project, in Suhewan area, has been released. The site has 320m height limit, maybe to top floor slab, so the tower might be a bit taller, but no exact height is known yet. Notice in the rendering you can see another tower at the left, wich is the Huaxin project, of similar height but no design released yet. And you can also see 3x150m residential buildings in the back, which construction already started.

















Edit: This is the construction status of the residential buildings


----------



## little universe

@Victhor:
Is this project under U/C or still on Prep? 



*Shanghai's Historical Shang Xian Fang Neighbourhood Redevelopment - 上海 尚贤坊项目*
It is located at Middle Huaihai Road, next to the K11 (Former Hong Kong New World Tower)

Renders from the Architects: Hong Kong-based *P&T Group** (Chinese: 巴马丹拿 / 公和洋行)

































*




site photo below was taken on June 20, 2020








by ZHIJING WU on 500px






​


----------



## Victhor

little universe said:


> @Victhor:
> Is this project under U/C or still on Prep?
> 
> 
> 
> *Shanghai's Historical Shang Xian Fang Neighbourhood Redevelopment - 上海 尚贤坊项目*
> It is located at Middle Huaihai Road, next to the K11 (Former Hong Kong New World Tower)
> 
> Renders from the Architects: Hong Kong-based *P&T Group** (Chinese: 巴马丹拿 / 公和洋行)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> site photo below was taken on June 20, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ZHIJING WU on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Excavation started on March 2019, the latest picture I have seen was around one month ago where the bottom cannot be seen, I think they already reached the bottom and built the foundation, and might be starting going up, but it is going really slow, usually it takes 1 year from excavation start to the structure reaching ground level.


----------



## little universe

^^
@Victhor:

Thanks for the info.
I've got another question:
As we know that the phase 1 of the *Shanghai 1000 Trees* Project on the south bank of Suzhou River designed by Thomas Heatherwick has been completed. (See the render and photo below)
Do you know the status of the phase 2 of this project? I'm really eager to know when they will build the phase 2, cs it looks more exciting than the phase 1. 


render from the British designer Thomas Heatherwick's official website
http://www.heatherwick.com/project/moganshan/


















by 小明 on 500px








by 小明 on 500px









by 橙色秋天Winston on 500px





There's even a *heritage-listed building* been preserved within the courtyard of the phase 2 complex!

render from the British designer Thomas Heatherwick's official website
http://www.heatherwick.com/project/moganshan/
see the renders below:

































​


----------



## Victhor

little universe said:


> ^^
> @Victhor:
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> I've got another question:
> As we know that the phase 1 of the *Shanghai 1000 Trees* Project on the south bank of Suzhou River designed by Thomas Heatherwick has been completed. (See the render and photo below)
> Do you know the status of the phase 2 of this project? I'm really eager to know when they will build the phase 2, cs it looks more exciting than the phase 1.
> 
> 
> render from the British designer Thomas Heatherwick's official website
> http://www.heatherwick.com/project/moganshan/
> 
> View attachment 277075
> 
> 
> View attachment 277108
> 
> by 小明 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 小明 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 橙色秋天Winston on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's even a *heritage-listed building* been preserved within the courtyard of the phase 2 complex!
> 
> render from the British designer Thomas Heatherwick's official website
> http://www.heatherwick.com/project/moganshan/
> see the renders below:
> 
> View attachment 277093
> 
> 
> View attachment 277094
> 
> 
> View attachment 277095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I haven't heard news in a very long time. There have been piling machines there for 1.5 years already, and google earth image on november 2019 shows no progress, maybe they progressed since then, but I doubt it, maybe the developer keeps some machines there moving so that they can keep the land, but they are not showing any rush to start the real construction.


----------



## WesselKornel

I was at the site last weekend, there was a ton of activity, not entirely sure what was being done, but there certainly is something happening


----------



## WesselKornel

little universe said:


> *Mexican Navy's Sail Training Vessel ARM Cuauhtémoc Visiting Shanghai in 2017 - 2017访沪的墨西哥海军夸乌特莫克风帆训练舰*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 阿星 on 500px
> 
> 👆
> 
> My heart was aching when i heard that those old waterfront colonial era buildings (built in the early 1900s) by the Huangpu River at North Bund were demolished last year for new developments despite the firm objections from the local community led by Tongji University Architectural Professors and Historians. 😭😭
> 
> Anyone know what the new development on this site will be?











i was nearby the site last night. The buildings in your picture haven't made it.


----------



## little universe

^^

I feel very sad indeed....😢


----------



## little universe

*Xujiahui Sports Park Proposal - 徐家汇体育公园规划*
Renders from archdaily.com























































































​


----------



## little universe

^^

*Xujiahui Sports Park Constrcution Updates - 徐家汇体育公园建设场景








*
by sea on 500px




​


----------



## Black Cat

Unfortunately, what is happening on the Shanghai Bund is not so different to the redevelopment of historic docklands buildings across the world, though may be on a more dramatic scale in China. All too often we do not appreciate our built heritage till it is threatened or lost. 

In Shanghai, the conservation focus has been on on the line of very fine commercial buildings along the central section of the Bund which externally remain intact since c.1950, but with much less thought for the more industrial type warehouse structures to either side of the central section, so many of which have been redeveloped with mixed results.


----------



## Victhor

New thread! SHANGHAI | Huaxing New City | 320m | 1050ft | 150m | 525ft | Pro



Victhor said:


> *苏河湾华兴新城
> Suhewan Huaxing New City
> 320m + 150m
> 62 floors (estimated)
> Foster + Partners*
> Renderings have been released for the first time for this project, the site is already cleared and construction should start soon, there might be other 3 or 4 residential towers, 150m high, in the same site, but they are not showing in the renderings yet. The neighbour accross the street, to the east, Ankangyuan project (design not released yet), will have a similar height, though these renderings show it a bit shorter. To the south we can find the 200m tower under construction COFCO Joy City phase 2.
> It will have a Rosewood Hotel, which has 2028 as opening date, surprinsingly late. Rosewood press release.
> Gaoloumi Thread: 河湾华兴新城 . They show 320+200 in the title, but the shorter tower in the rendering is clearly 150m.
> 
> View attachment 365023
> View attachment 365031
> View attachment 365025
> View attachment 365026
> View attachment 365028


----------



## little universe

Am I the first person here to point out that there has been a moderate supertall boom for Shanghai lately?   

*1. SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center | 370m | 1214ft | 70 fl | 220m | 722ft | 43 fl | U/C*
*2. SHANGHAI | Greenland Bund Centre | 300m | 984ft | 64 fl | 240m | 787ft | 45 fl | 150m | 492ft | 37 fl | U/C
3. SHANGHAI | Science Gate | 320m x 2 | 1050ft x 2 | 60 fl x 2 | U/C
4. SHANGHAI | North Bund Complex | 480m | 1575ft | 380m | 1247ft | 300m | 984ft | Pro (could be broken down to 3 supertall projects)
5. SHANGHAI | Huaxing New City | 320m | 1050ft | 150m | 525ft | Pro
6. SHANGHAI | Suhewan Ankangyuan Project | 300 to 320m? | Pro*

Feel free to help me to complete the list if I miss any...




​


----------



## Victhor

little universe said:


> Am I the first person here to point out that there has been a moderate supertall boom for Shanghai lately?
> 
> *1. SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center | 370m | 1214ft | 70 fl | 220m | 722ft | 43 fl | U/C*
> *2. SHANGHAI | Greenland Bund Centre | 300m | 984ft | 64 fl | 240m | 787ft | 45 fl | 150m | 492ft | 37 fl | U/C
> 3. SHANGHAI | Science Gate | 320m x 2 | 1050ft x 2 | 60 fl x 2 | U/C
> 4. SHANGHAI | North Bund Complex | 480m | 1575ft | 380m | 1247ft | 300m | 984ft | Pro (could be broken down to 3 supertall projects)
> 5. SHANGHAI | Huaxing New City | 320m | 1050ft | 150m | 525ft | Pro
> 6. SHANGHAI | Suhewan Ankangyuan Project | 300 to 320m? | Pro*
> 
> Feel free to help me to complete the list if I miss any...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Now that you mention it, this week has also been released an update of Jinqiao expasion plan, before there was a 320-350 tower planed, but in the update a second one turned out! This is just masterplan stage, still a long way to go.
Check it out here: Gaoloumi thread
Also check: information from a wechat publication
Currently that area is already packed with 5-10 floor office buildings, no sign of demolition yet.


----------



## Victhor

Also here: gaoloumi they have a list of 300-400m tall buildings, but I have no idea about the last one:
11.临港105片区 地标塔 300米 规划 
I think this is a plan for Lingang, near an artificial lake at the south east edge coast of Shanghai, 60km from the city center.


----------



## WesselKornel

AEDAS' 'Cloud on Terrace' in Jing'An is topped out! I passed nearby the site last night and even though i only saw the render once half a year ago and never visited the site before, directly recognized its typical silhouette. 
So i did what any good skyscraper-citizen would do and snapped a picture and posted it here.


----------



## little universe

Throwback Monday ~~

An Interesting footage recovered from The University of South Carolina's Moving Image Collections shows the Construction of Shanghai's *Broadway Mansions* in 1934
















by 用户 on 500px









by 大算坑爹君 on 500px









by 一乙 on 500px




​


----------



## WesselKornel

I encountered this construction site last weekend. 100.000 square meters, 180 meter tall tower. I am really thrilled about this design, never seen any tower that looks quite like it /s. It is located near Shanghai railway station on tianmu west road (Google Maps). 

It seems they are also building an elevated highway right next to it.


----------



## little universe

^^

It indeed looks so special and I'm thrilled too. 🤪😜
But seriously, it will be a nice addition to the railway station area.






*A Rainbow after the Typhoon Hagupit - 黑格比台风过境后的彩虹*
From this vintage point, we will witness a supertall construction boom (Suhewan Area and North Bund Area) for Downtown Shanghai in coming years...








by 高乐高 on 500px




​


----------



## Victhor

Published 3 proposals for one of the 2 supertalls in Jinqiao expansion plan, this one is supossed to be 330m high.








聚焦金色中环 | 金桥城市副中心核心区引爆点超高层整体性概念方案征集成果揭开面纱







mp.weixin.qq.com





*HPP ARCHITECTS home | HPP Architekten*









*NIHON SEKKEI* ひとを思い、自然を敬い、未来を想う｜株式会社日本設計










*AS+GG Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture*


----------



## Munwon

they all look wonderful


----------



## little universe

I like the latter two proposals. They look simple and elegant.
@Victhor, Please do create a thread for them in the Supertall column or I will.


----------



## Victhor

little universe said:


> I like the latter two proposals. They look simple and elegant.
> @Victhor, Please do create a thread for them in the Supertall column or I will.


There you go 








SHANGHAI | Jinqiao Subcenter C1 C2 | 330m | 1083ft |...


Source: 惊艳！金桥副中心核心区超高层建筑整体性征集方案结果公布！ (be aware wechat publications very often get deleted) This week has been published 3 proposals for one of the 2 supertalls in Jinqiao subcenter expansion plan, this one is supossed to be 330m high. I haven't found who is the developer, maybe it is because...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## little universe

^^
Well Done! Thx Victhor! 



The photo below captured 4 skyscrapers that are under construction at the moment, I can only name 3 of them, maybe @Victhor and @WesselKornel can help me to name the mysterious 4th? 
Or maybe the 4th one is just a highrise tower less than 200 meters in height?

*1. SHANGHAI | Zhenru Center | 285m | 935ft | 53 fl | U/C (central left of the photo)*
*2. **SHANGHAI | COFCO Shanghai Joy City Phase 2 | 200m | 42 fl | T/O (2nd right)*
*3. **SHANGHAI | Suhewan Center | 205m | 42 fl | U/C (3rd right)
4. What's the 1st one on the right of the photo? (at the further back, approx. located to the north of the Shanghai Railway Station)*










by 小冈 on 500px



​


----------



## Victhor

little universe said:


> ^^
> Well Done! Thx Victhor!
> 
> 
> 
> The photo below captured 4 skyscrapers that are under construction at the moment, I can only name 3 of them, maybe @Victhor and @WesselKornel can help me to name the mysterious 4th?
> Or maybe the 4th one is just a highrise tower less than 200 meters in height?
> 
> *1. SHANGHAI | Zhenru Center | 285m | 935ft | 53 fl | U/C (central left of the photo)*
> *2. **SHANGHAI | COFCO Shanghai Joy City Phase 2 | 200m | 42 fl | T/O (2nd right)*
> *3. **SHANGHAI | Suhewan Center | 205m | 42 fl | U/C (3rd right)
> 4. What's the 1st one on the right of the photo? (at the further back, approx. located to the north of the Shanghai Railway Station)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 小冈 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> ​


It must be this one, but I dont have much information about it



Victhor said:


> The 150m (estimated) tower near Hanzhong railway station posibly topped out
> Source: 上海站北广场C1地块项目最新进度（现场实拍大图不断更新中） - 第63页 - 上海 - 高楼迷


----------



## Victhor

And something I am proud to share, my second flight with my new drone Mavic Air 2 . I edited this video on the phone, so it is only 1080p and the compression rate is too high, I should edit it on the computer at better quality when I have time.


----------



## Shanghainese

Victhor, so amazing <3 ! Please, MORE of this. With good music in the background . More, more, more Drone Videos of Shanghai and his projects from you  ! Please  

Suhewan Center, Xujiahui, Pudong and beside the K11 and in Xintiandi the projects.


----------



## Victhor

Shanghainese said:


> Victhor, so amazing <3 ! Please, MORE of this. With good music in the background . More, more, more Drone Videos of Shanghai and his projects from you  ! Please
> 
> Suhewan Center, Xujiahui, Pudong and beside the K11 and in Xintiandi the projects.


hahaha thank you!, but actually it is not so easy to film, it is allowed to do it by air regulations, but security guards (baoan) everywhere stop you from flying drones, parks dont allow it... so it requires to go out 5 in the morning and find a hidden place where security guys cannot see you. By the way, it is good you noticed about the music, I think it is the key point for a video to be good or bad, I used that song despite it is supossed to require paying some fee... but maybe since I don't monetize the video it is ok to use it.


----------



## little universe

lawdefender said:


> 上海虹口北外滩规划草案：拟建480米新地标-乐居财经
> 
> 
> 2月20日~3月20日，虹口区北外滩街道控制详细规划修编（公众参与草案）进行公示。本次控规修编范围为北外滩地区，位于虹口区南部，河南北路、海宁路-周家嘴路、大连路、黄浦江-苏州河围合区域，总面积约4平方公里，陆域面积3.3平方公里，即为四川社区C080102单元、北外滩社区C080201、C080202、C080203单元。
> 
> 
> 
> news.leju.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480米新地标！上海北外滩全新规划公示_腾讯新闻
> 
> 
> 480米新地标！上海北外滩全新规划公示
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new.qq.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai North Bund Area Urban Planning
> 
> A 480-meter new landmark will rise up on the North Bund. Around it , a 380-meter, one 300-meter, and ten 180-265-meter skyscraper clusters will be built, as well as the existing 320-meter-high supertall and two 263-meter-high buildings form the core business district of Shanghai North Bund.
> 
> Planning range
> 
> The North Bund area is located in the south of Hongkou District, surrounded by Henan North Road, Haining Road-Zhoujiazui Road, Dalian Road, Huangpu River, and Suzhou River. The total area is about 4 square kilometers and the land area is 3.3 square kilometers. The permanent population of the planned area is 70,000.
> 
> 
> render
> 
> View attachment 657065
> 
> 
> View attachment 657064
> 
> 
> View attachment 657058
> 
> 
> View attachment 657060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 657061
> 
> View attachment 657062


^^

New promotion video for the North Bund Area Redevelopment:







​


----------



## little universe

Throwback Saturday... 





*Former Shanghai **St. John's University (1879 - 1952) **- 原上海圣约翰大学*

St. John's University (SJU) was an Anglican University in Shanghai.
Founded in 1879 by American missionaries, it was one of the oldest and most prestigious universities in China.
After the founding of the People's Republic of China, the Communist government closed the university in 1952.
Its former campus is now utilized by the *East China University of Political Science and Law** (华东政法大学)*









by 胡小逗同学 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px









By *海阳鱼* from 500px.com






*Shanghai Jiao Tong University (Xuhui Campus) Built in the Early 20th Century - 上海交大 徐汇校区(原南洋公学)*
Being A Member of the *C9 League*, Shanghai Jiao Tong University is one of the top universities in China








by znzhang on 500px








By *znzhang* from 500px.com








By *znzhang* from 500px.com







*Former Henry Lester Institute of Technical Education Built in 1934 - 原上海**雷士德工学院*
Hongkou District

It was named after *Henry Lester* (1840–1926), a British architect, merchant and philanthropist in Shanghai.
Buildings of the Institute were designed in a combined English Gothic (英国哥特式) and Art Deco (装饰艺术派) style.









by Kiyomizu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

Throwback Saturday... 






*Rockbund Art Museum** at Huqiu Road - 虎丘路 外滩美术馆*
It was converted from the former British Royal Asiatic Society (英国皇家亚洲协会) building completed in 1933








by ZxxxYang on 500px







*Shanghai History Museum - 上海历史博物馆*
The Museum was converted from the former *Shanghai Race Club Building (上海跑马总会)* built in 1934








by 孤帆远行 on 500px









By *yinggw/阿伟* from 500px.com







*Shanghai Museum of Arts And Crafts - 上海工艺美术博物馆* 
It was converted from the Former Shanghai French Concession Municipal Council President's Official Residence (原上海法租界公董局总董府邸) built in 1905








by Typhoon on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Grand Opera House - 上海大歌剧院*
It was designed by Norwegian Architects Snøhetta

rendering images: courtesy of archdaily.com








































































​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Grand Opera House - 上海大歌剧院*
It was designed by Norwegian Architects Snøhetta

rendering images: courtesy of archdaily.com

























-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=--=- *The Site of the Shanghai Grand Opera House has recently been cleared out* -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=--=-









by 羊 on 500px









by yhm on 500px









by yhm on 500px












-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=--=- Please don't confuse *Shanghai Grand Opera House* with the good old *Shanghai Grand Theatre *-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=--=-

*Shanghai Grand Theatre - 上海大剧院*








by Leo on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Green Hill at Yangpu District - 杨浦区 上海绿之丘*

This public green space was converted from a former tobacco factory.
The redevelopment was presided by Shanghai-based local architects: TJAD Original Design Studio 同济原作设计工作室








by 范旭 on 500px










by 范旭 on 500px










by 范旭 on 500px










by 范旭 on 500px






​


----------



## FRANHMEZ

Very nice projects. And if I'm not wrong, in the site of the grand opera house they are going to build a large public park, isn't it?


----------



## little universe

*Weihai Rd. WeWork Converted from a former Opium Factory built in the Early 20th Century - 20世纪初鸦片厂改造的威海路WeWork *
Weihai Road, Jing'an District, Central Shanghai



















WeWork - Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr









WeWork - Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr









WeWork - Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr









WeWork - Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr









WeWork - Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr









WeWork - Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr




​


----------



## Victhor

People in a chinese wechat group has been sharing and commenting these images today, they don't know the heights, and I couldn't find any source or thread on Gaoloumi. It seems to be some masterplan at the far east of the North Bund, and comparing to other existing towers around, the 2 tallest must be over 300m.


----------



## WesselKornel

*Suhewan Center (205M)*

















Suhewan Center is topped out, it is the UC tower in the back


----------



## Victhor

Finally we have renderings of the Zaha Hadid project! This is at the east of the North Bund, one partial rendering was published a few months ago.
I guess the towers are around 120m, and it is so weird that I love it 
Published by adam12 in 扎哈事务所中标中节能总部 - 上海 - 高楼迷


----------



## erkantang

exact location?


----------



## Victhor

erkantang said:


> exact location?


As I see in the renderings, it must be in this site next to the bridge


It is also the site at the right of this building


little universe said:


> by 范旭 on 500px


----------



## WesselKornel

the design of the skybridges does not match the towers, nor does it seem structurally sound (180 meter long bridges that are suspended from cables that all pull it sidewards). I can not imagine the client to pay the money to build these vanity bridges, but bridges connecting skyscrapers are all the rage nowadays, so who knows.

I like the design of the towers though, it is quite unique, but boy are they fat! I know we should not fatshame but oh boy! I am used to 125 meter tall towers being quite skinny, i thought they were 70 from the renders at first sight


----------



## little universe

@Victhor

Great post #3051!

Please create a thread for this baby (official name: *CECEP HQ?*) in Highrise section or I will.


----------



## Victhor

Opened a new construction thread! SHANGHAI | Zhenru Zhonghai Center | 230m | 755ft | 47 fl...


----------



## little universe

Throwback Thursday...






*Former **Shanghai French Concession** - 旧上海法租界*











Former Sainte Marie Hospital (Known as Ruijin Hospital Today) Built in 1907 - 广慈医院旧址(瑞金医院)








by 小眼睛大世界 on 500px






Normandie Apartments at Wukang Road Built in 1924 - 武康路 诺曼底公寓








by Chei Mao on 500px






Residence of Du Pac de Marsoulies (Known as Taiyuan Villa Today) Built in 1928 - 蒲石公馆旧址 (太原别墅)
Du Pac de Marsoulies (Chinese: 狄百克) was a famed French lawyer in Shanghai








by 小眼睛大世界 on 500px






Moller Villa Built in 1936 - 马勒别墅
The villa was built by Eric Moller, a Swedish shipping magnate in Shanghai








by 逐风 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Restoration of the Somekh Building at Middle Sichuan Road Built in 1918 - 四川中路 旧沙美洋行大楼改造工程 *
It was built and owned by Somekh Solomon Sassoon, a member of the *Sassoon family **(沙逊家族) *of Baghdadi Jewish descent




上海沙美大楼保护修缮工程 | 华建集团Arcplus ARCHINA 项目




















































































*They are going to restore the dome of the corner tower in the near future*
The original dome was torn down after the communist's takeover of Shanghai in 1949, the dome was deemed too colonial-looking.

Similar thing happened to Shanghai Astor House Hotel (礼查饭店) corner tower's dome,
Gibb, Livingston & Co. Building (仁记洋行)'s steeple,
Shanghai Trinity Church (圣三一教堂)'s steeple (restored for now)
and Shanghai Union Church (新天安堂)'s steeple (restored for now), etc.
they were all torn down for the same odd reason.
































​


----------



## little universe

*Restoration of the Former Shanghai Chamber of Commerce Building Built in 1920 - 改造后的原上海总商会大楼*
It is now part of the luxurious Shanghai Bulgari Hotel (上海宝格丽酒店)


















by Roger警长 on 500px









by Roger警长 on 500px





​


----------



## Victhor

Very recommended!, drone video through the Suzhou Creek up to Huangpu river and it covers a length of 16km, not amazing footage, but a very clear view of the city. It has been recorded in different days, drones don't have such a long range to cover this entire distance.
By 上观新闻 on Ixigua.com


https://www.ixigua.com/6909729820356280839


----------



## little universe

Victhor said:


> Very recommended!, drone video through the Suzhou Creek up to Huangpu river and it covers a length of 16km, not amazing footage, but a very clear view of the city. It has been recorded in different days, drones don't have such a long range to cover this entire distance.
> By 上观新闻 on Ixigua.com
> 
> 
> https://www.ixigua.com/6909729820356280839



^^

@Victhor
Thanks for sharing!

To me, it's epic!
It covers a lot of significant historical sites of Shanghai:

(01:12) Former Shanghai St. John's University (上海圣约翰大学旧址),
(02:07) Former China Central Minting Corporation Headquarters Building (中央造币厂旧址),
(03:35) Former Sihang Warehouse (四行仓库旧址),
(03:55) Former Shanghai General Post Office Building (上海邮政总局旧址),
and (03:21) Former Rong Yiren Family's Fuxin Flour Mill (荣氏家族 福新面粉厂旧址), etc.


----------



## towerpower123

That really is an epic video and puts into perspective just how large the seas of highrises are. I especially love the dense streetscape of the Bund area with several skinnier towers mixed in between. Are there rules about stepping back from the river with setbacks or did the architects just decide to do that themselves?


----------



## Victhor

This is 55km southeast of Shanghai city center, 30km south of Pudong airport

By JSN 2021-2-1 09:12 

On January 22, BOC Group jointly won the site at a base price of 685.57 million yuan, and the Lingang West Island project was officially launched. The project is located in the Shanghai Free Trade Zone lined with the new area of The West Island of Drip Lake, with the 200-meter-high twin-tower building as the main body, jointly acquired by Beijing Zhongjian Real Estate and Bank of China Group Investment.
Drip Lake West Island land use for commercial, catering hotel industry land, covers an area of 110888 square meters, planning volume ratio of 1.6, planning above ground construction area of 177,000 square meters, height limit of 200 meters! Underground building area also reached a terrible 100,000 square meters!


----------



## little universe

*China Media Group* *Shanghai New Headquarters - 中央广播电视总台 新上海总部*
Located at Shanghai's West Bund Media Hub, it is China Media Group's 1st outlet outside Beijing





























by Rex Zou on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Restoration of Former Brunner Mond (UK) China Headquarters Building - 四川中路 原英商卜内门洋碱中国总部大楼修缮*
This historical building, located at Middle Sichuan Road (within Former Shanghai British and American Concession), was built in 1921.
It was designed by then Shanghai-based British Architects Graham Brown & Wingrove.






__





外滩“第二立面”焕新：原卜内门洋碱公司大楼修缮装修 / 华建集团历史建筑保护设计院 – 有方


有方，做最好的建筑文化机构。主要业务包括媒体、旅行、空间研究、策划、策展、出版等。邮件：[email protected]




www.archiposition.com





















Images below show what the original building looked like from the 1920s to the 1940s
(The Sculptures of Atlantes, Griffins and Winged Lions on the facades were deemed too colonial looking 
and were removed after the commnist takeover of Shanghai )













































Photos of Interiors before the renovation



























​


----------



## little universe

*Restoration of Former Brunner Mond (UK) China Headquarters Building - 四川中路 原英商卜内门洋碱中国总部大楼修缮*
This historical building, located at Middle Sichuan Road (within Former Shanghai British and American Concession), was built in 1921.
It was designed by then Shanghai-based British Architects Graham Brown & Wingrove.





__





外滩“第二立面”焕新：原卜内门洋碱公司大楼修缮装修 / 华建集团历史建筑保护设计院 – 有方


有方，做最好的建筑文化机构。主要业务包括媒体、旅行、空间研究、策划、策展、出版等。邮件：[email protected]




www.archiposition.com






Architectural working drawings of the restoration project


































Images below show what the building looks like after the renovation / restoration






















































































































​


----------



## WesselKornel

Thank you for the beautiful link! In there, it says that in 1965 many sculptures were removed from the facade of the building on Sichuan Rd.) You can see in the pictures that they restored as much as possible from the orginal design, but the sculptures on the front facade are still missing (sadly). In the text, i can not find any mention on why these were not restored.


----------



## little universe

^^
To CCP's extreme lefties at the time, those elements were eyesores because they were deemed too European Colonial Looking.

Same shitty things happened to:
Shanghai Astor House Hotel (礼查饭店) corner tower's dome,
Gibb, Livingston & Co. Building (仁记洋行)'s steeple,
Shanghai Trinity Church (圣三一教堂)'s steeple (restored for now)
and Shanghai Union Church (新天安堂)'s steeple (restored for now), etc.
they were all torn down for the same odd reason.
... ...
Also the *Somekh Building *that I posted earlier on the previous page should be included,
they are going to restore the building's dome in the near future.





In some other cases, structures were demolished for the outright political revenge:

The original Sun Sun Department Store (新新百货, now Shanghai No.1 Food Store / 上海第一食品商店) Building with its Central Tower
The tower was the anti-communist radio station's signal tower.
The politically centre-right radio station occupied the top floor of the department store at the time.
CCP removed the tower as an act of revenge after taking over Shanghai. 😂





















What the Sun Sun Department Store (新新百货, now Shanghai No.1 Food Store / 上海第一食品商店) Building (without Central Tower) looks like now :



























And the Astor House Hotel's little cute dome was deemed too colonial looking 😂:

What the original Shanghai Astor House Hotel looked like:




















What the Shanghai Astor House Hotel looks now:








by 闲置的镜头 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Baopu Art Museum - 上海抱朴美术馆*
Hongkou District








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Baopu Art Museum - 上海抱朴美术馆*
Hongkou District
*







*
by 梓轩摄影 on 500px
*







*
by 梓轩摄影 on 500px








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*"Feng Sheng Li" **Shikumen** Neighbourhood Urban Renewal - 丰盛里 石库门街区 更新改造*
It is a historical shikumen neighbourhood near Nanjing Road's west section at Jing'an District



丰盛里 | EADG泛亚国际 - 景观网






















































































​


----------



## little universe

*"Feng Sheng Li" **Shikumen** Neighbourhood Urban Renewal - 丰盛里 石库门街区 更新改造*
It is a historical shikumen neighbourhood near Nanjing Road's west section at Jing'an District



丰盛里 | EADG泛亚国际 - 景观网












































































































































​


----------



## WesselKornel

In the article it says it was demolished in 2014 for the construction of a metro, after which it was rebuilt?! I had no clue!


----------



## el palmesano

awsome!!


----------



## little universe

WesselKornel said:


> In the article it says it was demolished in 2014 for the construction of a metro, after which it was rebuilt?! I had no clue!


^^
Hiya, yes, it was rebuilt according to the original urban texture and architectural style.
I did a bit of search and found out that the Young Men's Christian Association Building (基督教青年会) on the site was actually re-constructed by reusing the original building's materials.
They broke down the old building literally brick by brick and meticulously archived them and stored them in a warehouse.
After the new metro station underneath was built, they simply restored the building on top of it nice and easy.


----------



## WesselKornel

little universe said:


> ^^
> Hiya, yes, it was rebuilt according to the original urban texture and architectural style.
> I did a bit of search and found out that the Young Men's Christian Association Building (基督教青年会) on the site was actually re-constructed by reusing the original building's materials.
> They broke down the old building literally brick by brick and meticulously archived them and stored them in a warehouse.
> After the new metro station underneath was built, they simply restored the building on top of it nice and easy.


 I love things like this! Keep it coming! maybe in a seperate thread? Anything on the history of shanghai interests me, but finding good info is difficult with my level of chinese


----------



## little universe

*Redevelopment of Blackstone Apartments and Its Surroundings at **Former French Concession** - 旧法租界 黑石公寓 更新改造*
Located at Middle Fuxing Road (复兴中路) in Shanghai's Former French Concession, it was built in 1924 in baroque style.
It was regarded as one of the finest apartment buildings in Shanghai at the time.
Neighbouring historical buildings including the famous Clement's Apartments (克莱门公寓) and Elizabeth Apartments (伊丽莎白公寓)










This is Everything That's Happening at the Blackstone Apartments Development Right Now | SmartShanghai


We check out a historical building in Xuhui, now turned into a culture hub.




www.smartshanghai.com







The Blackstone Apartments in 1920s photos



















It is located right across the road of Shanghai Symphony Orchestra Hall (The building in the middle of the photo)






















What the Apartment Building Looked like before Renovation
















Bookstores, Galleries, Cafes, Bars and Restaurants were introduced into the complex after the revamp,
turning the former apartment building into a cultural hub.

What the Apartment Building Looks like after Renovation














































































































































































































​


----------



## little universe

*"City of Zootopia", Shanghai Disneyland Park Expansion Updates - 上海迪士尼扩建 疯狂动物城 建设进展*















上海迪士尼乐园疯狂动物城主题园区主要景点完成结构封顶 - 楠木轩


今日（12月30日），上海迪士尼度假区方面宣布，上海迪士尼乐园第八大主题园区——疯狂动物城中主要景点的结构完成封顶。北青-北京头条记者了解到，来自上海国际旅游度假区管理委员会、上海申迪集团和上海迪士尼




www.nanmuxuan.com























































​


----------



## Victhor

IM Shanghai, by Aedas, tallest tower is 140 metres tall.








IM Shanghai / Aedas


Completed in 2021 in Shanghai, China. The development, located at the intersection of Kaixuan Road and Huaihai West Road of Changning District and conveniently accessible via MTR Line 10...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*Former Andrews & George Building Extension at Rockbund (Waitanyuan) - 洛克外滩源 美丰洋行大楼 加建工程*
The new tower, designed by London-based David Chipperfield Architects, was erected upon the historical heritage-listed podium.
Located at the corner of Beijing Road East and Yuanmingyuan Road, the old red brick building at the bottom was built in 1887 within the Former British and American Concession.














David Chipperfield Architects


David Chipperfield Architects, founded in 1984, has four offices in London, Berlin, Milan and Shanghai.




davidchipperfield.com
















by 摄影师_1379 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*Henderson Cifi Tiandi (or "The Roof") **Designed by French Architect Jean Nouvel - 让·努维尔 上海 恒基-旭辉天地*
It is located near Xintiandi Shopping Precinct at Former Shanghai French Concession














Henderson Cifi Tiandi / Ateliers Jean Nouvel


Completed in 2021 in Shanghai, China. Images by Ateliers Jean Nouvel, Ateliers Jean Nouvel. Photo ©10 Studio. 恒基-旭辉新天地/The Roof. Text by Jean Nouvel. The street of 1000 red jars. The Former French Concession has long put its stamp on this part of Shanghai, and it's...




www.archdaily.com






Architects: Ateliers Jean Nouvel
Area: 40000 m²
Year: 2021
Photographs: Ateliers Jean Nouvel. Photo ©10 Studio. 恒基-旭辉新天地/The Roof
Architect of Record: Tianhua Group
structural Engineer: Tianhua Xuzhoutongyu Steel Structure
Landscaping designer: WAA

Studio Manager:Stefan ZOPP
Project Manager:Chen CHEN
Architects:Lorenzo GRONDONA, Guillermo GONZALEZ GUTIERREZ, Jiayu MA, Serena MINACCI, Seung PAIK, Natasha RIEFFEL, Cécilia SIMONETTA, Mercé SOLAR, Chiara VIOLI
Design Development:Xiaofei LIU, Yuhui XU
Execution:Xiaofei LIU, Jiawei ZENG
Interior Design:Sabrina LETOURNEUR, Jim RHONE
Landscape:Ophélie BOUVET, Isabelle GUILLAUIC
Interns:Studies: Jiayu MA, Joyce MOKE, Irène VALITUTTO; Execution: Xinyu YAN
Computer Generated Images:Michael KAFASSIS, Mizuho KISHI
3d Modelling:Ikbal BOUAITA, Simon MASSON
Graphic Design:Marlène GAILLARD, Eugénie ROBERT, Nathalie SACCU DE FRANCHI, Vatsana TAKHAM
Model:Urszula TYSZKIEWICZ
Costs Consultant:CIFI Group Co. Ltd
Structural Designers: P&T Shanghai
Facade Design:RFR
Facade Work:Shanghai Chengxuan Architecture engineering
Mechanical Services Engineer: P&T Shanghai, Tianhua
Landscape Collaborator:Aspect
Landscape Planning:Beudouxing
Lighting Design Company:Hervé Descottes
City:Lu Wan Qu
Country:China




> _Text by Jean Nouvel.
> 
> The street of 1000 red jars. _The Former French Concession has long put its stamp on this part of Shanghai, and it's obviously an honour for a French architect to design an urban space here in tune with its urbanism, its plane trees, narrow streets, and inhabited landscapes. Between Ma Dang and Dan Shui streets, it was tempting to create a shortcut that would be an urban and commercial passageway, a sequence evoking vanished surroundings that have been completely reimagined and are new and modern; a high, narrow street that's covered and protected...
> 
> The buildings need to know where they reside so as to create a desire for unique and unpredictable walks. Being open, our project fits into the quarter's geometry. The exterior, in a greyish-beige colour, offers glimpses through the two entrances on Ma Dang and Dan Shui streets, of a surprising array of lights, colours, and vegetation. A shopping street on two levels, sequenced by overhead walkways and small bridges, is submerged between two flowery walls made up of rows of earthenware jars planted with different species, both green and coloured.








































































































































​


----------



## skytrax

This is a master piece!


----------



## Shanghainese

A lovely piece <3 !


----------



## little universe

*Pit Art Space at Former **Yangshupu Power Station** Converted Art District - 杨树浦电厂艺术区 泵坑艺术空间*
Yangpu District, NE Shanghai









Pit Art Space / TJAD Original Design Studio


Completed in 2019 in Shanghai, China. Images by ZY Architectural Photography. Pit Art Space is located in the Relic Garden of Yangshupu Power Plant, No. 2800 Yangshupu Road, Shanghai. The garden was originally the Yangshupu...




www.archdaily.com





Architects: TJAD Original Design Studio
Area: 430 m²
Year: 2019
Photographs: ZY Architectural Photography
Lead Architects: Ming Zhang, Zi Zhang, Shu Qin
Design Team:Xuefeng Li, Jingjing Li, Yunsong Wu, Yichen Zhang(Intern)，Dian Yu(Intern)
Structure Engineer:Jun Nan
Client:Shanghai Yangpu Riverside Investment Co.Ltd.
Structure Design Team: Department No.1 TJAD
Facility Engineer: Department No.1 TJAD
City:Shanghai
Country:China



> Pit Art Space is located in the Relic Garden of Yangshupu Power Plant, No. 2800 Yangshupu Road, Shanghai. The garden was originally the Yangshupu Power Plant built in 1913 by British investors. It is an important industrial heritage composed of chimneys, crane cranes, coal trestle, conveyor belt, clean pond, wet ash storage tank, dry ash storage tank and other operation facilities. Since the launch of the Huangpu River Public Space Project in 2015, this area has gradually transformed from a closed "no-entry" production shoreline to a living waterfront open space for cultural and ecological sharing.
> 
> The pump pit was originally a deep-water storage pit in the power plant. It was covered with a blue steel plate roof. It was like a black box filled with unfathomable river water, so the construction was difficult. In the process of site preparation, the roof was uncovered. Divers dived into the bottom of the pit and installed concrete formwork at the opening of the water pipe. Then the concrete was pumped in from the top to cut off the connection between the pit and the river. Finally, the river water accumulated in the pit was drained, the underground space was reopened to the light and could be reused.















































































































​


----------



## little universe

*New York University Shanghai** Qiantan New Campus Construction Updates - 上海纽约大学 前滩新校区 建设近况*
Located at Qiantan New CBD Area, It will be New York University Shanghai's 2nd Campus. The existing campus is situated in Lujiazui Area.
Like the Old Campus, this New Campus was also designed by KPF.


























New York University Shanghai - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







> *New York University Shanghai* (NYU Shanghai) is China's first Sino-US research university and the third degree-granting campus of New York University (NYU). Jointly established by NYU and East China Normal University with the support of the city of Shanghai in 2012, it was the first US university to receive independent registration from China's Ministry of Education. While classes are in English, some proficiency in Chinese is required for graduation.Upon graduation, students will receive a bachelor's degree conferred by New York University - the same degree awarded at the New York campus - as well as a Chinese degree recognized by the Chinese government.












NYU Shanghai | Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates | Archello







archello.com







> The new NYU Shanghai campus forges connections between academic and local communities and translates cultural values alongside programmatic needs, representing the institution’s mission to provide a gateway for Chinese students to the world and international students to China.
> 
> Situated in the growing Qiantan district of Shanghai, the campus occupies a 15,000 square meter block bordered by residential and office towers to the north, a highway to the south, and significant public transit within a five-minute walk. Through dialogue with both eastern and western stakeholders and experts, the KPF team addressed a number of distinctive Sino-American criteria within the site, such as integrating NYU’s mission to provide a liberal arts education with the Chinese desire for more specialized programs. Additional research on successful examples of cultural integration confirmed the need to organize the campus in a loop of related program to further these interdisciplinary relationships.
> 
> The resulting campus design comprises a pinwheel arrangement of four different buildings, producing a ring of diverse, collaborative spaces and organizing a variety of outdoor scales from expansive quad to intimate alcove. These contrasting qualities of inward courtyard and external façade evoke fundamental ideas of academic landscapes cross culturally, from European abbeys to Chinese gardens. This massing approach also breaks the buildings into distinct, shifting bars that connect through atria from floor to floor and flexible circulation spaces. Rather than separating programs into distinct buildings—which would result in “siloed” academic communities—the campus program is stacked vertically, creating layers of teaching, research, cultural, and faculty office floors that extend across the whole campus.































































-------------------------------------------- Photos of Construction Site Taken in March 2021 --------------------------------------------





















​


----------



## little universe

*Newly Opened UCCA (Ullens Center for Contemporary Art) Edge Shanghai - 上海 尤伦斯当代艺术中心*
UCCA opened its 1st center at Beijing's 798 Art District in 2007. It was founded by Belgian art collector Guy Ullens and his wife Myriam Ullens.
UCCA Edge (Shanghai) is UCCA's 3rd Art Museum in China after the UCCA Beijing (798 Art District) and UCCA Dune (Beidaihe, a coastal resort town near Beijing).


Youtube video by *Shanghai Yit Media** (一条生活馆)*, China's leading art, design & life style We-Media (自媒体)
(English Subtitle is available)













UCCA Edge Opens in Shanghai: See Pictures of China’s Newest Museum


It is the third museum run by the Beijing-based institution.




www.artnews.com













Exhibitions | UCCA Center for Contemporary Art


UCCA Center for Contemporary Art is China’s leading contemporary art institution. Committed to the belief that art can deepen lives and transcend boundaries, UCCA presents a wide range of exhibitions, public programs, and research initiatives to a public of more than one million visitors each year.




ucca.org.cn























































































































​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Grand Opera House Construction Updates - 上海大歌剧院 建设近况*
It was designed by Norwegian Architects Snøhetta

rendering images: courtesy of archdaily.com


































































--------------------------- Night Shots of the Construction Site -----------------------------








by 秦战 on 500px








by 秦战 on 500px







--------------------------- The Construction Site at dawn -----------------------------








by 秦战 on 500px





​


----------



## Campos Elíseos

little universe said:


> Shanghai Grand Opera House.


Very impressive.


----------



## little universe

*The World's Tallest! J Hotel at Shanghai Tower finally opens its doors - 上海中心大厦全球最高酒店J酒店开业*
J Hotel is a luxury hotel brand belongs to the Shanghai-based Chinese Hotel Chain *Jinjiang International **(锦江国际)*.























Luxury J Hotel Shanghai Tower opens its doors


In the clouds and on the top of the city, J Hotel Shanghai Tower has elevated luxury to new heights,




www.shine.cn










上海新地标J酒店开业，本土品牌接力“全球最高酒店”


上海新地标J酒店开业，本土品牌接力“全球最高酒店”



finance.sina.com.cn







> In the clouds and on the top of the city, J Hotel Shanghai Tower has elevated luxury to new heights, literally, with its official opening on Saturday.
> 
> The new homegrown luxury hotel claims to be the tallest in the world, eclipsing its neighbor Park Hyatt Shanghai and skyscraper hotels in Dubai such as Gevora and JW Marriot Marquis.
> 
> As its name suggests, J Hotel is housed in the Shanghai Tower, the world's second-tallest building at 632 meters, in the heart of Lujiazui area that is synonym for modern China.
> 
> The hotel lobby, the tallest of its kind, rises 474 meters above the ground to the 101st floor.
> 
> Heavenly Jin, one of its seven restaurants and bars, lies atop the hotel on the 120th floor at a height of 556.7 meters. It is applying for the Guinness World Records for the highest restaurant.
> 
> The swimming pool is on the 84th floor, 393.4 meters up. Guestrooms take up floors 86 to 98.
> 
> In total, the hotel boasts 165 rooms, including 34 suites, varying from 62 to 380 square meters. Nestled into the Shanghai Tower's spiral, every room has unique views, from the glittering skyline of Lujiazui, to the spectacular views of the Bund across the Huangpu River.


































































by Dirk on 500px








by Brian_Zou on 500px




​


----------



## Shanghainese

WOW


----------



## Mansa Musa

Chinese cities would be the best in the world if their apartment blocks didn't look eerily depressing and similar. So many unique views that are ruined by these mass blocks of apartment buildings.


----------



## Shanghainese

Mansa Musa:


You have that all over the world. When I look at the residential projects in India, residential towers are being built there too. That is certainly cheap. I don't find the Chinese apartment blocks particularly exciting, but also not depressing. At least I find the construction projects in Austria, Switzerland, Hungary and other politically insignificant countries much more depressing. And in principle, even if they are flat buildings, they all look sterile and monotonous. I also think the Chinese cities are the best in the world. You touch an emotion in me. Since the world won't end next week, Chinese cities still have plenty of time to repair building sins. But do you expect perfection? There can be no such thing. What you like remains a matter of taste. I just want to relativize your impression that what is ugly in China is uglier than anywhere else. That's definitely not true. And the fact that there are sometimes more great projects in China than in other countries is also part of such a large and economically dynamic country.


----------



## Mansa Musa

This goes for other world class cities around the world...Mumbai, New York city, Singapore; its just with Chinese cities these apartment blocks make up a good chunk of the skyline so they're more noticeable. Their is no denying the leaps Chinese cities have made the past 30 years.


----------



## Shanghainese

For me, in my taste, i like this massive skyscraper apartment blocks. For me, they are not so ugly. I am impressed of this massive Blocks with a few hundred shops at the street where people can go shopping or drinking coffee. I would like to see this in Austria. In Austria, the Drama is, there are almost only living blocks they are build without Shops on the streets. Many streets have an empty feeling. I dislike it. I am very critical with Austria, not so with China. Austria should it make better but they make it more worse...


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai to speed up construction of **East Railway Station** & Pudong Airport T3 - 加快建设上海东站和浦东机场T3综合体*
The new transportation hub will be similar to *Hongqiao Transportation Hub** (Airport + Railway Station + Metro Station)*









Shanghai to speed up construction of railway station and airport terminal


The construction of Shanghai's East Railway Station and terminal three of Shanghai Pudong International Airport will be accelerated during the 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-25) period, the Pudong New Area government announced during a news conference on Thursday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







> The construction of Shanghai's East Railway Station and terminal three of Shanghai Pudong International Airport will be accelerated during the 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-25) period, the Pudong New Area government announced during a news conference on Thursday.
> 
> Covering some 22,000 square kilometers, the Shanghai East Railway Station will help build the first railway network in Pudong New Area upon completion, according to the local government.
> 
> A comprehensive transportation system was built in Pudong during the 13th Five-Year Plan (2015-20) period. A total of 19 major bridges, tunnels and roads connecting the east and west banks of the Huangpu River have been built over the past five years. Four new metro lines covering 52 kilometers were put into operation in Pudong during the same period.
> 
> Pudong's role as an international hub has become increasingly noticeable. The Area received about 76.15 million airline passengers in 2019. The total port container output topped over 43.5 million TEUs last year.



*The Upcoming Shanghai East Railway Station - 即将兴建的上海东站*
It will be Shanghai's 2nd largest railway station only after the Hongqiao Railway Station









Shanghai East railway station - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*The Alleged Proposal of Shanghai East Railway Station (Urban Forest Concept) - 网传上海东站效果图(超感森林概念)*


























*Pudong Airport T1 & T2 - 浦东机场 T1 & T2*








by 云之手 on 500px






​


----------



## Victhor

This has been news in gaoloumi groups and other sources last month, but I didn't have time to post. Located in Dishui artificial lake in the southeast edge of Shanghai, the area is also known by the name of Lingang island. 58km to city center and 30km south of Pudong airport. It is expected to reach a height of 200m, and I guess maybe a couple extra meters to the tip but I haven't seen any document confirming any height. The project's page on the architect's website is an old design version: Bank of China Shanghai Free Trade Zone Mixed-Use Development

Source: 上海西岛中银金融中心动工，贝氏+中国院延续‘X斜撑结构’

*The construction of the Bank of China Financial Center in Shanghai West Island begins, and Bayes+China Institute continues the'X diagonal brace structure'*










The old version renderings are interesting because they use a real photo of the surroundings.


----------



## little universe

^^
Bank of China or HSBC?
That building propsal meant to be a free advertising for its rival, the British Bank HSBC (Hongkong & Shanghai Banking Corporation), anyone?


----------



## little universe

by 阿星 on 500px

^^
They demolished those waterfront historical buildings built in the early 1900s.
Those demolished creamy-looking buildings, located in the Hongkou part of the former Shanghai British and American Concession, looked a lot like those colonial-era buildings in Singapore (and in SE Asia in general).
... ...
Most of those well-preserved colonial-era buildings in Shanghai's former British and American Concession, however, look almost the same as those buildings in UK's home soil from the same era (due to the similar climate / weather pattern?)
When I say colonial-era buildings, I'm referring to public and commercial buildings, not those distinctive Shanghainese residential Shikumen buildings mixed with both Chinese and European elements.






上海市优秀历史建筑 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书







zh.wikipedia.org




^^
*The Full List of Shanghai's Heritage Listed Buildings on Wikipedia (in Chinese only unfortunately).*

Most of Shanghai's well-protected colonial-era public and commercial buildings (bank, office, civic, hotel, entertainment buildings & department stores) are located in the former Shanghai British and American Concession (or Shanghai International Settlement), while most of the colonial-era mansions, villas, high-end apartment buildings are located in the former Shanghai French Concession.






Victhor said:


> I think I saw some rendering with some short buildings in the style of those colonial era buildings, just more bulky and maybe 1 or 2 floors taller than the original. I will pay attention if I see that rendering again.


^^
Those newly built buildings on the same site look rather ugly (my heart is aching again ), see the photo below:








by yinggw on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*MAP (Museum of Art, Pudong) Officially Opens ! - 浦东美术馆正式开馆!*
It was designed by French Architect *Jean Nouvel* (*让·努维尔)*.

Youtube video by *Shanghai Yit Media** (一条生活馆)*, China's leading art, design & life style We-Media (自媒体)
(English Subtitle is available)














by 王智伟 on 500px









by 王智伟 on 500px









by Chrix Chan on 500px








by 灰音のdémon on 500px




​


----------



## skytrax

Shanghai is really become a huge cultural hotspot with opening of China Art Museum, The Roof, Planetarium and now the MAP.


----------



## little universe

skytrax said:


> Shanghai is really become a huge cultural hotspot with opening of China Art Museum, The Roof, Planetarium and now the MAP.


^^

Shanghai is indeed becoming a new cultural and art center of Asia (along with Beijing).
There are quite a few other Art Museums in Shanghai that are worth mentioning:

1. The Power Station of Art (or Shanghai Contemporary Art Museum) - 上海当代艺术博物馆
2. The Silo of 80,000 Tons Art Center - 八万筒仓艺术中心
3. The Modern Art Museum, Shanghai - 艺仓美术馆
4. Long Art Museum (both Pudong & West Bund) - 龙美术馆 (浦东和西岸)
5. The Rockbund Art Museum - 外滩美术馆
6. West Bund Art Museum (West Bund Art Precinct) - 西岸美术馆 (西岸艺术区)
7. Yuz Art Museum (West Bund Art Precinct) - 余德耀美术馆 (西岸艺术区)
8. ShanghART Gallery (West Bund Art Precinct) - 香格纳画廊 (西岸艺术区)
9. UCCA Edge Shanghai (refer to the post #3,106 on previous page) - 上海尤伦斯当代艺术中心


----------



## little universe

*The Power Station of Art (or Shanghai Contemporary Art Museum) - 上海当代艺术博物馆 *
It was converted from the Former Nanshi Power Station (旧南市电厂)








By BowtieDSF on flickr









By BowtieDSF on flickr

上海当代艺术中心 by songkailiu, on Flickr

2015-01-25-09.34.49 by narboo, on Flickr

10th Shanghai Biennale by Ziyang Zhou, on Flickr








By BowtieDSF on flickr








by 海阳鱼 on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe

*The Silo of 80,000 Tons Art Center in Shanghai - 上海八万筒仓艺术中心*
The Art Museum was converted from the building what was once *the largest Grain Silo in Asia. *(Designed by Shanghai-based local architects *Atelier Deshaus** (大舍建筑)*








by Weista on 500px








by 无界 on 500px









by OneDayFoto on 500px









by Ducky Feather  on 500px









by Ducky Feather  on 500px









by Ducky Feather  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai **Long Art Museum** (West Bund) - 上海龙美术馆(西岸馆)*
It is one of the dozens of Art Museums and Galleries at *Shanghai West Bund Art Precinct (上海西岸艺术区)*
The Museum was designed by Shanghai-based local architects *Atelier Deshaus** (大舍建筑)*








by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px









by 王恺_Koenig on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*The Modern Art Museum Shanghai - 上海艺仓美术馆*









Shanghai Modern Art Museum / Atelier Deshaus


Completed in 2016 in Pudong Xinqu, China. Images by Fangfang Tian. In retrospect, the design of the Modern Art Gallery is a risky endeavor. Industrial civilization acts as a vital part of Shanghai’s own modernity...




www.archdaily.com





Architects: Atelier Deshaus
Area: 9180 m²
Year: 2016
Photographs: Fangfang Tian
Client:Shanghai Pudong Waterfront Development and Construction Investments Co., Ltd.
Construction: China Construction Eighth Engineering Division Co., Ltd.
Design Team: Yichun Liu, Yifeng Chen, Weishi Wang, Wen Shen, Chen Hao, Longhai Wang, Xiaoyi Chen, Jieru Ding, Mengdie Zhou
LDI: Tongji Architectural Design and Research Institute
City: Pudong Xinqu
Country: China



> In retrospect, the design of the Modern Art Gallery is a risky endeavor.
> 
> Industrial civilization acts as a vital part of Shanghai’s own modernity development. With the renewal of urban functions in the post-industrial age, many industrial buildings are facing the destiny of being demolished or transformed in some way, which becomes a meaningful topic.
> 
> In Shanghai, there are countless industrial buildings being temporary ruins due to the relocation of factories, some of them may be kept, but most will be replaced by a new building or public green space. However, with the promotion of the 2017 Open Space leading down Huangpu River program, people on both sides of the Huangpu river have realized the space and culture value of retaining more industrial buildings.































































































































































































​


----------



## little universe

*The 1930s Former Edward Ezra Arcade Restoration Project at Nanjing Road Officially Opens! - 南京东路 "外滩·中央 "玻璃穹顶亮灯!*
The arcade was named after Edward Isaac Ezra (1883 - 1921), a Shanghai-born and based Jewish businessman.
As the most important financial and commercial center of the Far East in the early 20th Century, Shanghai was the most cosmopolitan city in East Asia at the time.




> *1930s Central Arcade gets a new makeover*
> 
> A particularly well-lit arcade of the Edward Ezra Arcade at Nanjing and Jiujiang crossroads was widely covered by Shanghai's English newspapers in 1930.
> 
> Recently, part of that estate was reopened to the public after a redevelopment project titled "The Central." A huge glass roof which attempts to bring back the 1930s look will cover four historical buildings in the commercial block — Central Mansion, Meilun Building, Xinkang Building and Huaqiao Building — all built between 1924 and 1930.
> 
> “Encircled by Sichuan, Jiangxi, Jiujiang and Nanjing roads, this commercial block was one of the city’s earliest shopping arcades that was influenced by the early European classical arcade architecture such as Galerie Vivienne in Paris,” says Tongji University professor Qian Zonghao, author of the book “Shanghai Nanjing Road.”
> 
> The Edward Ezra Arcade, later called the Central Arcade, was designed with an iron frame and covered by a glass roof. Arcade architecture was a popular social center for the "new bourgeois class" which emerged in the early 19th century after the French Revolution and required urban public space for shops, cafes, salons and squares.
> ...... ......


Read More (in English): 原中央商场保留老建筑风格变身“外滩·中央” | 感知上海
































































---------------------------------------- Photos were taken on 2021.07.16 ----------------------------------------








by Jill Lou on 500px








by Jill Lou on 500px




​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I love all these industrial conversion projects. I hope my city can one day turn it's old power plant into an arts center.


----------



## guilhermepsx

👏 👏 👏


----------



## Iwa_Kiike

I have a question y’all !

I’m wondering if there is any plan of building a new high rise or skyscraper in the Lujiazui/CBD district.
I heard that they cannot build anything here anymore because it’s currently sinking ? Is that true.


----------



## Shanghainese

Years ago it was said that the land area would decrease if too many skyscrapers were built. I don't think so. The land area would have to sink if many low buildings were built, because these also have a weight. And if Manhattan doesn't sink into the ocean, then Lujiazui won't sink either. This is just stupid talk. There will be more high-rise buildings in Pudong but no longer in the financial center. Also because the Big 4 should be without competition. They form the postcard motif for decades. But behind and in the vastness of Pudong some high-rise districts will still emerge.


----------



## Victhor

As far as I know, Lujiazui urban plan is completed, so no new skyscrapers in the near future.
But there is some hope to see some new tower. Shanghai Port Tower (港务大厦), the old 100-120m tower under the Pearl tower might be demolished, and replaced by a new building filling a gap at the north of the aquarium, just 200-300m from the original position, but out of the way, and with a 100m height limit.





Also, the 206m tall Golden Landmark building (黄金置地大厦) has been abandoned for many years I don't now why, so maybe they decide to demolish it and build a new one.


----------



## Victhor

Shanghainese said:


> Years ago it was said that the land area would decrease if too many skyscrapers were built. I don't think so. The land area would have to sink if many low buildings were built, because these also have a weight. And if Manhattan doesn't sink into the ocean, then Lujiazui won't sink either. This is just stupid talk. There will be more high-rise buildings in Pudong but no longer in the financial center. Also because the Big 4 should be without competition. They form the postcard motif for decades. But behind and in the vastness of Pudong some high-rise districts will still emerge.


Manhattan has solid bedrock just a few meters under the surface, which favoured the development of very high buildings, but also makes excavations very difficult, they need explosives to do so, and it is impossible to sink no matter what you build on top of it.

Pudong is all mixed alluvium soil up to very far underground (sorry if it is not the correct geological term in english), which is more flexible and can sink. According to the source below, around 200-300m deep, so these 200m of soil can be further compressed depending on the weight you put on top, or on the water it contains. The only way to avoid that, is to make 200-300m deep foundation structure for the towers, which I think it is something that has never been reached, the record might be around 120-150m deep.








Geological and hydrogeological environment in Shanghai with geohazards to construction and maintenance of infrastructures | Request PDF


Request PDF | Geological and hydrogeological environment in Shanghai with geohazards to construction and maintenance of infrastructures | Shanghai Administrative Region (SAR) is located on the deltaic deposit of the Yangtze River. The bed rock under SAR is generally buried in the... | Find, read...




www.researchgate.net




Shanghai Administrative Region (SAR) is located on the deltaic deposit of the Yangtze River. The bed rock under SAR is generally buried in the depth of 200 m to 300 m except for several massifs, where the bed rock is exposed to the ground surface


----------



## little universe

Victhor said:


> As far as I know, Lujiazui urban plan is completed, so no new skyscrapers in the near future.


^^
There's a large vacant land to the south of Shanghai World Financial Center Tower. But I don't think they are going to build anything on that plot anytime soon.








(Vacant land to the south of Shanghai World Financial Center Tower)




There was the talk of Lujiazui Eastward Expansion more than a decade ago when Chen Liangyu was still the party chief of Shanghai, but the plan has been shelved since he was ousted.








(long-term plan for the Lujiazui Eastward Expansion)









(long-term plan for the Lujiazui Eastward Expansion)



I reckon Shanghai's current primary focuses are the developments at Great Hongqiao Area (大虹桥), Post-Expo Site/Houtan/Qiantan/Xuhui Riverside Areas (后世博/后滩/前滩/徐汇滨江), Lingang (Nanhui New City) Free Trade Zone Area (自贸区/临港/南汇新城片区), North Bund Area (北外滩) & Suhewan Area (苏河湾).

Shanghai municipal government also recently unveiled the plan to significantly enlarge its 5 major satellite cities: Jiading, Qingpu, Songjiang, Fengxian and Lingang (Nanhui New City) in the next 15 years. By 2035, the aggregated population of those 5 satellite cities will reach at least 5 million.




Victhor said:


> Also, the 206m tall Golden Landmark building (黄金置地大厦) has been abandoned for many years I don't now why, so maybe they decide to demolish it and build a new one.


^^
That ugly 206m tall Golden Landmark building (黄金置地大厦) is owned by an Indonesian Chinese tycoon.
There is a rumour online saying that he just wanna leave the tower unfinished like this for a cunning reason: the yearly increment of the land value is purportedly more than the rental revenue of the tower could generate per year. 😂




Victhor said:


> Pudong is all mixed alluvium soil up to very far underground (sorry if it is not the correct geological term in english), which is more flexible and can sink. According to the source below, around 200-300m deep, so these 200m of soil can be further compressed depending on the weight you put on top, or on the water it contains. The only way to avoid that, is to make 200-300m deep foundation structure for the towers, which I think it is something that has never been reached, the record might be around 120-150m deep.
> Shanghai Administrative Region (SAR) is located on the deltaic deposit of the Yangtze River. The bed rock under SAR is generally buried in the depth of 200 m to 300 m except for several massifs, where the bed rock is exposed to the ground surface


^^
I guess Shanghai's opposing to build more skyscrapers is not just for the geological reason.
Shanghai does not have land supply issue like Shenzhen and Hong Kong do.
Shenzhen and Hong Kong, both are significantly smaller than Shanghai in their respective administrative areas.
What makes the situations in Shenzhen & Hong Kong even worse is that large percentage of the lands in both cities are mountainous terrains, while 99.9% of Shanghai's lands are inhabitable plains and a lot of them are vacant.
The short of land supply compels Shenzhen & Hong Kong to build a lot of more skyscrapers.


----------



## Victhor

I just saw this publication about 250m tall twins in Zhangjiang, 18km southeast of People's Square, 9km south of where the Science Gate 320m twin towers are being built, near line 16 Zhoupudong / East Zhoupu station, not sure this is the real design or just very early concept.
I repost all photos here in the forum, because very often these wechat publications get deleted.









250米双塔！国际医学园区CBD（周浦东）规划设计效果图曝光！







mp.weixin.qq.com





250-meter twin towers! The planning and design renderings of the International Medical Park CBD (Zhou Pudong) are exposed!
The CBD planning and design effect of Zhangjiang Science City International Medical Park is exposed! The proposal comes from LAB Shangmo International Architects. The urban design and planning led by TOD rail transit, the landmark building is 250 meters high .
The project is located in the southern area of Shanghai Zhangjiang Science City. With planning area of 326 hectares . Including urban design, office, commercial, landscape design, etc.
The design vision is a diversified public service platform and crowd. The high-quality workers in the International Medical Park and the Industrial Park; the elites in the surrounding Zhangjiang and Huamu Sub-centers ; and the leisure travel and health-preserving people in the Forest International Resort.
The core area "connects the above and the next" with the southern medical industry cluster, undertakes medical services and industries, and forms a complete industrial chain intersection with the southern industrial cluster.
Sustainable vitality, healthy core area of public activities. Benchmarking international advanced cases, bearing the needs of different groups of people, and matching diversified public services.
The fifteen-year planning and construction of Shanghai Zhangjiang International Medical Park aims to realize the "medical valley" featuring four major industries: high-end medical care, advanced medical care, testing and precision medicine, and modern medicine .
The planning map shows that the core area will form a three-track transit station plus a tram traffic layout. Rail transit stations include Zhoupudong Station of Line 16 , and two new stations planned (Line 27?). The tram is the tram of Zhangjiang Line 2 !


----------



## Shanghainese

I think there is a hydropower plant or a water filter system south of the Shanghai World Financial Center. I don't know, but I think I've read it. It was said, don't get away. In the last few days I have seen on Gaoloumi that a user has drawn a skyscraper there, probably because he speculated that one could come there one day. But smaller than the Big 4 from Lujiazui. The eastern expansion is likely to come, but probably not in one fell swoop. I believe it will happen little by little. It cannot be sustained in the long term that there are these small houses with the low rents, while the land around it is already extremely expensive. It makes sense that large sums of money are invested in new developments there.

Victhor: I think the Zhangjiang Center is already under construction, but it has a different, better design than the one you are showing. I remember more spectacular designs in a more angular arrangement.


----------



## Shanghainese

Victhor:

I think it's nonsense to believe that Pudong will sink. This is claimed by those who wish it to sink and can thus give the impression that China will go under, since it would be symbolic. I think that's pretty nonsense, even if the Chinese would formulate it themselves. Pudong is huge, so a few houses on it mean nothing. And I think that only Lujiazui is sinking in the Huangpu is stupid. Pudong is a huge area of land. Several CBDs with skyscrapers are being built there. So the claim cannot be true. Especially not for Pudong. And do you seriously think the tip of Lujiazui is sinking into the Huangpu? That will never happen. So this is not a discussion that I would ever have with all scientific data. She's just too stupid. I don't mean you by that. But someone brought that into the world. If I build billions of tiny houses, the land could sink as well. So there were interest groups who don't like high-rise buildings involved. It's the same as saying that if people eat more, the land will sink. If everyone had anorexia it wouldn't happen. This is so stupid. You will see, have peace of mind, it will never happen. At least not in our life .

And Manhattan ... I think if the moon were heading for Earth and sitting on Manhattan, Manhattan would go down. So it's a question of weight there too. And yes, at the moon, Pudong or Lujiazui would also sink, everything sinks .


----------



## little universe

Victhor said:


> I just saw this publication about 250m tall twins in Zhangjiang, 18km southeast of People's Square, 9km south of where the Science Gate 320m twin towers are being built, near line 16 Zhoupudong / East Zhoupu station, not sure this is the real design or just very early concept.
> I repost all photos here in the forum, because very often these wechat publications get deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250米双塔！国际医学园区CBD（周浦东）规划设计效果图曝光！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mp.weixin.qq.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250-meter twin towers! The planning and design renderings of the International Medical Park CBD (Zhou Pudong) are exposed!
> The CBD planning and design effect of Zhangjiang Science City International Medical Park is exposed! The proposal comes from LAB Shangmo International Architects. The urban design and planning led by TOD rail transit, the landmark building is 250 meters high .
> The project is located in the southern area of Shanghai Zhangjiang Science City. With planning area of 326 hectares . Including urban design, office, commercial, landscape design, etc.
> The design vision is a diversified public service platform and crowd. The high-quality workers in the International Medical Park and the Industrial Park; the elites in the surrounding Zhangjiang and Huamu Sub-centers ; and the leisure travel and health-preserving people in the Forest International Resort.
> The core area "connects the above and the next" with the southern medical industry cluster, undertakes medical services and industries, and forms a complete industrial chain intersection with the southern industrial cluster.
> Sustainable vitality, healthy core area of public activities. Benchmarking international advanced cases, bearing the needs of different groups of people, and matching diversified public services.
> The fifteen-year planning and construction of Shanghai Zhangjiang International Medical Park aims to realize the "medical valley" featuring four major industries: high-end medical care, advanced medical care, testing and precision medicine, and modern medicine .
> The planning map shows that the core area will form a three-track transit station plus a tram traffic layout. Rail transit stations include Zhoupudong Station of Line 16 , and two new stations planned (Line 27?). The tram is the tram of Zhangjiang Line 2 !


^^
Shanghai's Zhangjiang is becoming China's Leading Pharmaceutical R&D Center and Biotech R&D Center, while its neighbouring city Suzhou is becoming the production center for those related industries.


----------



## Shanghainese

For real ? Zhangjiang will become a pharmaceutical center? China is becoming more and more modern and producing better and better products and the West, led by the USA, should / wants to decouple and deglobalize. Our governments are so stupid and protectionist.


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Fosun Foundation Art Center at South Bund - 南外滩 复星艺术中心*
Fosun Group is a Shanghai-based multi-national conglomerate. The Art Center was designed by British Designer Thomas Heatherwick.








by yihang on 500px








by yihang on 500px








by yihang on 500px








by 落神.飘渺云 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai 9 Trees Future Art Centre - 上海九棵树未来艺术中心*
Fengxian District, Suburban Shanghai








by 赤字先森Mr.Gu on 500px



​


----------



## hkskyline

* Shanghai makes steady progress in building five 'new cities' *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Sep 10, 2021

Shanghai is making steady progress with its strategic master plan to build five "new cities" in suburban areas over the coming decade and beyond, officials from various government departments told a press conference on Friday.

Overall planning for the five "new cities," namely Jiading, Qingpu, Songjiang, Fengxian and Nanhui, has been completed, while design work for 23 key areas, including 10 demonstration zones, is also proceeding smoothly, according to Xu Jian, deputy director of the Shanghai Urban Planning and Natural Resources Bureau.

"Construction on about 40 major industrial projects, including the Hesai mega factory in Jiading and the Tencent AI supercomputing center in Songjiang, are in full swing at the moment, all developing in line with the differentiated positioning of each 'new city'," Xu said.

More : Shanghai makes steady progress in building five 'new cities'


----------



## NCT

This article has some renders for Qingpu New City:






高颜值、最江南、创新核！青浦新城的规划建设重点剧透啦


今天的“五个新城”专题聚焦“青浦新城”。青浦新城位于五大新城带、上海大都市圈、一体化示范区和长三角城市群的战略交集中，规划面积91.1平方公里。新城规划建设有哪些亮点？未来会变成什么样？



n.eastday.com





They want the five new cities to be 1 million to 2 million each, the same size of most major European cities. Cities of this size need proper spatial and transport planning, and despite renders being produced, actual details remain scant. We ought to be expecting 'stadbahn'-type networks for all of them, and express rail lines into Central Shanghai, but I don't think they've even thought about them.

Shanghai's land-use planning is very similar to London and New York in that the core business district and the historic centres are one and the same. The new cities seem to go the way of Suzhou, Beijing, Paris and Amsterdam, where the bulk of office employment is located outside of the historic centre. The problem is the old towns are nowhere near as well preserved as these aforementioned cities (mostly standard estate blocks and 90s shopping centres), and I fear there's a real danger of them descending into historic irrelevance once the new centres are established (if they ever are).


----------



## NCT

Mansa Musa said:


> This goes for other world class cities around the world...Mumbai, New York city, Singapore; its just with Chinese cities these apartment blocks make up a good chunk of the skyline so they're more noticeable. Their is no denying the leaps Chinese cities have made the past 30 years.


It's tricky... The Shanghainese demand dual-aspect, north-south oriented buildings with greenery coverage (otherwise they don't sell). Building regulations say the spacing between buildings must be at least the height of the one on the north side. Housing pressure demands density. The product of these very strict conditions is you end up with flat, wide buildings with similar heights all oriented similarly.


----------



## WesselKornel

I tried designing a Chinese housing estate that was non boring. I quickly learned that I should just let my Chinese coworkers handle that, too many regulations to do anything but a grid of slabs


----------



## hkskyline

*Pilot urban renewal projects listed to drive regeneration of cities*
Sep 23, 2021
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_

A series of best urban renewal projects in Shanghai and neighboring cities in the Yangtze River Delta region have been listed as pilot projects to be promoted in other Chinese cities.

Shanghai's micro-revamping campaigns on the over century-old Yuyuan and Xinhua roads, the popular Columbia Circle as well as the Huangpu River waterfront in Yangpu and Xuhui districts are among the chosen projects along with some others from neighboring Hangzhou and Nanjing cities.

The government bodies or companies in charge of the projects were honored on Thursday at the 2021 Yangtze River Delta Urban Regeneration Forum, which aims to promote a new round of redevelopment of Yangtze Delta cities during the 14th Five-Year Plan period (2021-2025).

More : Pilot urban renewal projects listed to drive regeneration of cities


----------



## hkskyline

* Historic arcade sparkles on Nanjing Road as The Central *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Sep 28, 2021










A historic arcade on Nanjing Road E. officially opened to the public on Tuesday night with a central dome said to be the city's most beautiful.

The complex near the iconic Bund, named The Central, comprises four historical buildings – the Central Mansion, the Meilun Building, the Xinkang Building and the Huaqiao Building – all built between 1924 and 1930.

It was developed by Jewish tycoon Edward Ezra and thus also known as the Edward Ezra Arcade.

More : Historic arcade sparkles on Nanjing Road as The Central


----------



## Victhor

This drone video is not as cool as the previous, but it is interesting because is showing many areas of the city that are unknown for most people. It was posted on the chinese platform similar to youtube: bilibili


https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV16L411x7js


----------



## little universe

*Qiantan & West Bund New CBD Area - 前滩商务区和西岸媒体港*








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by 叶力 on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Qiantan & West Bund New CBD Area - 前滩商务区和西岸媒体港*








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px


​


----------



## Victhor

little universe said:


> By Tony Gao on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Tony Gao on 500px
> 
> 
> ​


​I've just noticed those 3 buildings use the same arc shape adapted to the dimensions of each building, that's nice!


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Qiantan Taikoo Li Officially Opens - 上海前滩太古里开业*
It is the Hong Kong-based British developer Swire Group's 3rd Taikoo Li Project in China after Beijing Taikoo Li & Chengdu Taikoo Li.
Swire Group was actually founded in Shanghai as *Butterfield & Swire (太古洋行)* in 1866.
















by 大熊蜂 on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px








by 大熊蜂 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Natural History Museum - 上海自然博物馆 *








by 小华 on 500px








by 小华 on 500px








by 小华 on 500px








by 小华 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Auto Museum - 上海汽车博物馆*








by 一郎 on 500px








by 一郎 on 500px








by 一郎 on 500px








by 一郎 on 500px








by 一郎 on 500px








by 一郎 on 500px








by 一郎 on 500px








by 一郎 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Jiangnan Shipyard** Museum - 江南造船博物馆*
Founded in 1865 by Li Hongzhang (李鸿章), Shanghai-based Jiangnan Shipyard is the largest and most technologically advanced shipyard in China.
















by TT Wong on 500px








by TT Wong on 500px








by TT Wong on 500px




​


----------



## NCT

Residential projects are getting more varied these days.

A proposed residential development off Zhapu Road, near the Bund:










From gaoloumi


----------



## WesselKornel

amazing! I found the plot, and its completely new construction as the plot is empty now. Yet from the render, it seems that most of the houses will not get the required hours of direct sun nor does it make the required percentage of green space, nor are the interior roads wide enough for fire trucks nor is there enough on site parking, unless there is a large underground parking garage.... How come that this is allowed?

btw: in the render, the sun comes from the north, of course 

I asked a coworker who actually studied architecture in China, and therefore is more familiar with exact regulations. He says that he never seen any new project like this and it does not look feasible to him. He thinks the render has been exaggerated for dramatic effect and that the actual project will look different.


----------



## WesselKornel

surprise skyscraper:

Some time this year the "Shanghai international Fortune Center" has been completed.
name: Shanghai International Fortune Center
architect: AEDAS
height: 150m
area: 170.000 m2

It is located in the north-east of Pudong, closeby 台儿庄路 (tai'er zhuang road) metro station on line 9. As you can see in the birdseye-view, the plot is situated way out and will not be an integral part of Shanghai as most people know it, yet it is a nice design with beautiful pictures available, so i share it regardless, as usually this kind of info on SH-projects is scarce

The subtle curves on the podium roof, refuge stories, and tower crown evoke a sense of rhythm that resembles propelling sails, blablabla... I have a slight allergic reaction to this kind of poetic justification of a design, but if you're into that, click the link below.

more info, including floorplans and section on archdaily:
Shanghai International Fortune Centre / Aedas | ArchDaily


----------



## NCT

WesselKornel said:


> amazing! I found the plot, and its completely new construction as the plot is empty now. Yet from the render, it seems that most of the houses will not get the required hours of direct sun nor does it make the required percentage of green space, nor are the interior roads wide enough for fire trucks nor is there enough on site parking, unless there is a large underground parking garage.... How come that this is allowed?
> 
> btw: in the render, the sun comes from the north, of course
> 
> I asked a coworker who actually studied architecture in China, and therefore is more familiar with exact regulations. He says that he never seen any new project like this and it does not look feasible to him. He thinks the render has been exaggerated for dramatic effect and that the actual project will look different.


There does appear to be this emerging Shanghai vernacular which is a modern take on the traditional Shikumen style that's gaining traction. Luxiangyuan Phase 1 just got completed in the Old Town:















露香园二期地块176亿成交 400年老城厢将焕发容光_商业


早在明嘉靖年间，露香园内充满着名族士绅精致华丽的生活风尚；1923年，第一家刊印《共产党宣言》、传播党的理论的 上海书店在民国路振业里11号（今人民路1025号）开业；“九亩地”曾经是华界最繁盛之地之一；新舞…




www.sohu.com



















 上海城投露香园







www.shuishi.com





Some plans and renderings for Phase 2 (residential led mixed use development):





















https://kknews.cc/zh-sg/house/o4oa96m.html



Outline rendering of another quarter in the Old Town (I suspect mostly new build but generally respecting original building footprints and street patterns):












立即注册


----------



## WesselKornel

Steven Holl Architects 'Shanghai Cofco Cultural & Health Center' in Fengxian District (southern suburb) has been completed. This one flew under the radar for me untill I spotted it last night on archdaily

Gallery of Shanghai Cofco Cultural & Health Center / Steven Holl Architects - 1 (archdaily.com)

Personally I am a bit disappointed, it seems to lack the usual sculptural quality and simplicity that I associate Steven Holl with.
Click the link for more pictures and text


----------



## Victhor

WesselKornel said:


> View attachment 514616
> View attachment 514618
> View attachment 514621
> 
> AEDAS' 'terrace on a cloud' is getting its first bits of cladding! Seems very promising!
> 
> and a bonus image from across the street
> View attachment 514622
> 
> 
> because we all love a cliff face in the urban jungle


Looks quite good finally. Photo from wechat group, I haven't seen this building in person recently.


----------



## WesselKornel

Victhor said:


> Looks quite good finally. Photo from wechat group, I haven't seen this building in person recently.


Gorgeous! Absolutley fantastic, look at those curves!
Just... That entrance on the corner... that is the most prominent spot of the whole building and I am not sure what it is (metro exit?) but it is the sole thing keeping this buiding from mere perfection


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shanghai SAIC Volkswagen Technical Center officially put into use.






























































*


----------



## little universe

*McDonald's New China Headquarters at West Bund - 徐汇滨江(西岸) 麦当劳中国新总部*









Today, McDonald's China officially "moved"! The new headquarters is full of mobile office, and the CEO says he will start again! - China Food Press


▼ Pay attention to “snack generation” (wechat: foodinc) “and reply to” McDonald’s “to see wonderful news.



chinafoodpress.com













































































*







*
by Brookqi  on 500px








by Brookqi  on 500px



​


----------



## Victhor

LOL, those yellow and red elements really help improve the mood of the place, currently all buildings facades there look a bit too dark and boring, I know those photos have been edited to emphasize this effect, but even without editing, this area is too gray-dark, mainly because recent glass facades regulations, that restrict reflection and transparency.
They also edited that red L tetris piece falling!


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Railway Station Area - 上海火车站 不夜城商圈*
The area surrounding the Shanghai Railway Station has been quietly transformed into a fully fledged Central Business District.
Can you spot the Shanghai 1000 Trees Phase II (designed by Thomas Heatherwick) that is currently under construction from the 1st photo? 








by MaxWell_Z on 500px








by MaxWell_Z on 500px









by 陈继杰 上海 on 500px








by Allen Yao on 500px








by Allen Yao on 500px








by Rex Zou on 500px








by 少昊 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Hongkou District** Urban Renewal - 虹口城市更新*
Hongkou formed the Northern Part of the Former Shanghai International Settlement (or Shanghai British & American Concession) / 旧上海公共租界北区.
Home to Shanghai's largest Japanese Community in the early 20th Century (prior to the WWII), Hongkou was then known as "Little Tokyo (or Hongkew Japantown)".
Hongkou was also the location of the famous *Shanghai Ghetto** (上海犹太区)*, home to 23,000 Jewish refugees from Europe in the 1930s & 1940s.



Former Nanyang Brothers Tobacco Company Headquarters Built in 1915 - 南洋兄弟烟草总部大楼旧址
Nanyang Brothers was China's largest Tobacco Company in the early 20th Century








by Julie on 500px




Former Shanghai General Post Office Building & the Art Deco New Asia Hotel (Orange & White Buidling behind) - 旧上海邮政总局和新亚饭店








by mau5 on 500px




Hailun Centre - 海伦中心








by 北楓 on 500px





Hongkou SOHO - 虹口SOHO
*







*
by Rex Zou on 500px





Shanghai Music Industry Valley - 上海音乐谷
It was converted from old British-style factory buildings built in the early 20th Century








by 中国风情 on 500px





Shanghai 1933 Old Millfun - 上海1933老场坊
The Art Deco Complex was converted from what was once "the largest Slaughterhouse in the Far East" built in 1933.
It was designed by then British Architects (Balfours, Wheeler & Unterburger)

Shanghai 1933 by Higgs Singlet, on Flickr








by OkOnly on 500px








by Lily Zhou on 500px





Duolun Road (former Darroch Road) - 多伦路 (窦乐安路)
Duolun Road was home to some of China's most famous writers in the early 20th Century, including Lu Xun (鲁迅) & Mao Dun (茅盾)








by SK on 500px





Ping'an-Li Shikumen - 平安里石库门








by 上海毛头 on 500px





Minghang Road - 闵行路








by 吴Wu on 500px








by 吴Wu on 500px





A Former Japanese-owned Hotel Built in 1904 at Changzhi Road (former Seward Road) - 长治路 (熙华德路) 旧日资饭店 万岁馆
It was the residence of the famed Japanese writer Ryūnosuke Akutagawa (芥川 龍之介) in Shanghai








by Julie on 500px






Former Shanghai Astor House Hotel - 旧上海礼查饭店
A renowned British-owned hotel in the early 20th Century, it is now the site of the China Securities Museum (中国证券博物馆)








by Jill Lou on 500px








by Jill Lou on 500px





​


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai to build new tourist resort at Wusongkou estuary *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Oct 22, 2021

A new international tourist resort will be built at Shanghai's north Wusongkou estuary, at the juncture of the Huangpu and Yangtze rivers, to cater to cruise ships and yachts.

The master plan for Shanghai International Cruise Liner Resort was released on Friday at the 2021 Wusongkou Forum at Wusongkou cruise liner port in Baoshan District.

The resort, featuring cruise liners, water sports and riverside travel, will cap Shanghai's ambition to become a world-famous tourism city, Baoshan government said at the forum.

It will become another international tourist resort apart from Shanghai International Resort in the Pudong New Area, with Shanghai Disney Resort at its core.

The cruise liner resort will cover about 12.48 square kilometers and have 13.5 kilometers of waterfront along the Huangpu and Yangtze rivers.

More : Shanghai to build new tourist resort at Wusongkou estuary


----------



## little universe

Victhor said:


> I think this project is called Parkview, or "Ruihong Tiandi Sun Palace" (瑞虹天地太阳宫) or maybe that last name is just the shopping center. I found the renderings few years ago, and surprisingly someone shared construction photos in a wechat group recently, no height information, but I count around 33 floors, which should make it around 150 metres tall.





WesselKornel said:


> Hall of the Sun will shine from next year
> 
> 
> One Shanghai's biggest commercial complexes to launched near the North Bund waterfront in Hongkou Di
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shine.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "the hall of the sun"will open next year, being one of the largest shopping centers of shanghai (according to the article) it will probably help alleviate the shortage of gucci and prada stores in shanghai. more info and renders in the article. Below are also construction photo's from 5 months ago posted by Victhor



^^



*The Newly Opened Ruihong Tiandi Shopping Centre (or "Hall of the Sun") - 新开幕的虹口瑞虹天地(太阳宫)*
Hongkou District






太阳宫开业，北上海再迎商业旗舰 打卡“最美村落”，体验“江湖”豪情-手机新民网


新民网是新民晚报官方网站。




wap.xinmin.cn








































by 对方正在输入... on 500px






开业！太阳宫本“宫”驾到~这些亮点你都发现了吗？_上观新闻


上观




www.shobserver.com


































​


----------



## little universe

*Leading Chinese AI Company SenseTime Shanghai Supercomputing Center Under Construction - 建设中的商汤科技 上海超算中心*
Shanghai Free Trade Zone, East China















SenseTime to Lay Foundations for the Next Era of AI With its New Generation Supercomputing Center-Newsroom-SenseTime


SenseTime to Lay Foundations for the Next Era of AI With its New Generation Supercomputing Center




www.sensetime.com


































​


----------



## Kriegsmark

Hello Guys !
I have a question about Shangai especialy Pudong-Lujiazui.
Are there any current or planned skyscraper projects ?
Maybe there are other types of projects?

I don't find any information about it on internet.

Thank you so much !


----------



## WesselKornel

at shimen 1st road 299 (石门一路299号) at Nanjing West Rd Metro Station (南京西路站) there is a new highrise under construction with office and retail space (130.000 m2). This is across 'the worlds largest starbucks'. I estimate it to be 45-50 floors (150-160 meter)




























very happy to see something happen in the real city center for once! And I quite like the design, very richard-rogers/renzo-piano'ian!


----------



## Victhor

That is not 40-50 floors! you are so lazy to count the floors in the rendering hahaha, I count 36-39. In some city planning plans this appeared as 180m height limit, but I have never seen any building plans to confirm it, I think the top of the parapet must be higher than that, maybe 200m, the nearby Taikoo Hui towers are 250 and 173 metres tall, the 173m one has 33 floors, could be used as a height reference for this new tower (you can see it in the back in the rendering, but i think it has been intentionally scaled down). I think the architect is Foster, so that's the friend of the 2 architects you said . And maybe this is the most valuable location of any new tower right now in Shanghai.


----------



## WesselKornel

Victhor said:


> That is not 40-50 floors! you are so lazy to count the floors in the rendering hahaha, I count 36-39. In some city planning plans this appeared as 180m height limit, but I have never seen any building plans to confirm it, I think the top of the parapet must be higher than that, maybe 200m, the nearby Taikoo Hui towers are 250 and 173 metres tall, the 173m one has 33 floors, could be used as a height reference for this new tower (you can see it in the back in the rendering, but i think it has been intentionally scaled down). I think the architect is Foster, so that's the friend of the 2 architects you said . And maybe this is the most valuable location of any new tower right now in Shanghai.


 44 Floors, definitely! Double/triple count double/triple height floors though and I continue counting the parapet so I guess were both right!


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Museum** East Branch Construction Updates - 建设中的上海博物馆东馆*
It was designed by Shanghai-based local Architect and Professor Li Li (Chinese:李立) from Tongji University








同济大学建筑设计研究院(集团)有限公司


同舟共济，追求卓越



www.tjad.cn






















Shanghai Museum looks east


Construction work on Shanghai Museum’s east branch will begin at the end of this month in Pudong. It




www.shine.cn






> It will cover 105,000 square meters — more than twice the size of the museum in Puxi — with six stories above ground and two basement.
> Young designer and professor Li Li from Tongji University created an open design and the Tongji Architectural Design Co Ltd balanced the design with other cultural buildings in the neighborhood.
> The new building will feature a simple and elegant rectangular form. Its marble surface will symbolize the waves in the ocean, as Shanghai is a meeting point of land and sea and seen as a pioneer moving forward into the future. It will have open balconies, terraces and gardens and streamline appearance.













































2021.08.24








by 夏尚志 on 500px




​


----------



## Victhor

New 165+146+143 meter high residentials near Xinzha road station! I don't know what is the status of the site.


----------



## WesselKornel

Great find Victhor,
Currently its a bunch of empty, boarded up shikumen-housing. I was there not long ago. I am happy to see that they keep some of the street-facing houses! I am sad they don't keep more.

You can take an European out of Europe, but you cant take Europe out of an European 

btw: whats up with the 100m+ residential towers nowadays? I thought there was a reason Chinese housing never exceeded 100 meters.


----------



## WiseSupernova

WesselKornel said:


> Great find Victhor,
> Currently its a bunch of empty, boarded up shikumen-housing. I was there not long ago. I am happy to see that they keep some of the street-facing houses! I am sad they don't keep more.
> 
> You can take an European out of Europe, but you cant take Europe out of an European
> 
> btw: whats up with the 100m+ residential towers nowadays? I thought there was a reason Chinese housing never exceeded 100 meters.


"I thought there was a reason Chinese housing never exceeded 100 meters. " 
Chongqing has around 2'000 residential buildings over 100m x)


----------



## little universe

*BOSCH China Headquarters & R&D Center at Hongqiao Area - 虹桥 博世中国总部和研发中心*
Near Hongqiao Airport
*







*
by 扑棱Pig on 500px









我们的公司


Bosch Group 是全球领先的技术和服务供应商。




www.bosch.com.cn





An old render/photo from BOSCH China website which was probably made/taken more than 5 years ago (the area is fully developed these days)









​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Library** East Branch (Pudong Branch) is near Completion - 即将完工的上海图书馆东馆(浦东馆)*
Please don't confuse Shanghai Library East Branch (Pudong Branch) with the Pudong Library (浦东图书馆).
It was designed by Danish Architects *Schmidt Hammer Lassen*










Schmidt Hammer Lassen Design New Shanghai Library


With nearly 25 million inhabitants the Chinese city of Shanghai is currently the most populous city in the world and, in addition, has a central...




www.archdaily.com








> With nearly 25 million inhabitants the Chinese city of Shanghai is currently the most populous city in the world and, in addition, has a central library system that dates back to the mid 19th Century. A new city library, designed by Danish practice Schmidt Hammer Lassen and won following a two-stage international competition, will provide 110,000 square meters of space in the Pudong District and adjacent to Century Park – the largest green space in the city.













































































































----------------------------------------- Photo was taken on 2021.10.24 -----------------------------------------
The new library is due to open this coming December









by Delta on 500px



​


----------



## erkantang

What’s that development next to the Shanghai Stock Exchange


----------



## lawdefender

photos from gaoloumi 

Beiwaitan Urban Plan Model






































Proposed buildings location and height


----------



## hkskyline

* Metro Line 14 expected to open by the end of this month *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Dec 14, 2021

Metro Line 14 has passed the security evaluation before its scheduled opening by the end of this year, Shanghai Metro said on Tuesday.

The new line, which will be driven automatically, passes through Jiading, Putuo, Jing'an, and Huangpu districts as well as the Pudong New Area. It will be the last Metro line that cuts through the central districts of the city.

It has stations at some popular locations in the city, including Jing'an Temple, Huangpu Road S., Yuyuan Garden and Lujiazui, and will provide a link between Jiangqiao, Zhenru and Jinqiao and the rest of the city.

There will be 31 underground stations on Line 14, which is 38 kilometers long. The line interchanges with 13 other Metro lines.

Due to the land acquisition process, the Longju Road Station in Pudong will not be opened simultaneously with the other 30 stations, Shanghai Metro said.

More : Metro Line 14 expected to open by the end of this month


----------



## hkskyline

* First commercial plaza of West Bund to open *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Dec 18, 2021









_The West Bund waterfront along the Huangpu River._

The first flagship commercial project of the West Bund will open on Thursday to mainly serve employees of high-tech companies, residents and visitors to the popular Huangpu River waterfront.

The AI Plaza will involve nature, art and the latest smart applications developed by leading artificial intelligence companies based in the neighboring Shanghai AI Tower, a key site for the city's ambition to become a world "AI Highland."

Covering 75,000 square meters, the eight-story plaza stands amid more than 20 art galleries, exhibition halls, theaters and libraries on the waterfront, which is targeted to become "Asia's largest art zone." It is connected with the Metro Line 11's Yunjing Road Station and the AI Tower.

More : First commercial plaza of West Bund to open


----------



## little universe

*The New Development Bank Headquarters in Shanghai - 上海 新开发银行(金砖国家银行)总部*
Headquartered in Shanghai, *BRICS Development Bank* is a multilateral development bank established by the BRICS States (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa)
*
















*
by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px
*







*
by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px
*







*
by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*The Latest **Shikumen** Neighbourhood Urban Renewal Project: "The Inlet" - 虹口石库门城市更新,"今潮8弄"*
Hongkou District, North Shanghai

The block covers 8 historical Shikumen Longtangs (弄堂, or Shanghainese for Laneways) at the North Sichuan Road Shopping Precinct (四川北路商圈)















by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px




​


----------



## WesselKornel

Heatherwick Studio's '1000 trees' to open this week!


















and this is only the start! Phase 2 (seen in the background of the birdseye picture) will be added later, and will be way larger.below an impression of the complete project










Shanghai's 'Hanging Gardens of Babylon' to open along creek - SHINE News 

all images: shine.cn


----------



## Victhor

Oh it opened!, I saw some news but didn't read it, I was focusing in the fact that the second phase seems to be progressing, that will be massive.


----------



## Victhor

Victhor said:


> Looks quite good finally. Photo from wechat group, I haven't seen this building in person recently.


Night view!


















And a couple construction updates.
Keppel. 180m in Jingan District

















Huamu Lot, 3x180m, near Science and Technology Museum in Pudong

















North Sichuan Road, 180m.


----------



## WesselKornel

Two new metrolines are about to open!



WesselKornel said:


> New Section of Metro Line 18 to open by month's end
> New section of Metro Line 18 to open by month's end - SHINE News
> 
> View attachment 2492247
> 
> 
> The first phase of line 18 opened earlier this year. Now the 2nd phase is finished, extending the length dramatically and actually integrating it into the metro network (before there was just 1 interchange with line 11. now there will be interchanges with 10 more lines. It skirts past the city center on the east-side. As such, I will probably never ride this line
> 
> I really dig the industrial chique design. The station-design seems to be top notch! Which is uncommon in Chinese metro's, usually everything looks the same.
> 
> more pictures and a video about the design philosophy in the link above ^^^





WesselKornel said:


> I can not believe that line 14 is about to open, it looked so unfinished just a few weeks ago.
> Record-setting Metro Line 14 on track to open by month's end - SHINE News
> here is another article by the local english language state media about line 14. It includes a short video with footage from test-riding and pictures of train-station designs.
> The aesthethic is quite different from the newly opened line 18, which is very simple/industrial. This one is more elaborate and 'overdesigned'
> (in my opinion, it would have been better to have a single overarching concept which you interpret slightly different in each station, creating diversity while maintaining uniformity. Now it feels too 'all over the place') but overal I am happy that design is now a consideration in metro-station design in Shanghai. Line 1 to 14 all look identical, so this is a welcome change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuyuan Garden Station (with 36 meters the deepest metro station in Shanghai)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lujiazui Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changyi Road Station


----------



## WesselKornel

180 meters, 37F, UC
Keppel Tower
wuding lu/changde lu, jing'an district (a few blocks north of Jing'an temple)










































north-facade (my favorite)


----------



## little universe

*Work Starts on New Terminal 3 Building at Pudong Airport !!!*
By Yang Jian
16:20 UTC+8, 2022-01-05


> Despite a sharp decrease in the number of outbound travelers amid the COVID-19 pandemic, Shanghai's major air transport hub continues to expand its capacity to handle over 100 million annual travelers.
> 
> Shanghai Pudong International Airport has initiated a new round of expansion work, marking the beginning of a large swathe of new construction projects across the city in the new year.
> 
> The Phase-4 expansion project includes an additional terminal building to meet both the rising demands of air travel and the city's ambition of becoming the world's top shipping and air transport center, the Shanghai Airport Authority said.
> 
> The T3 terminal is expected to serve 50 million passengers annually. Upon its completion, Pudong airport will be able to handle 130 million air travelers annually by 2030, on par with the world's top air hubs such as London's Heathrow and Atlanta's Hartsfield-Jackson airport in the US.
> 
> The T3 terminal will have twin terminal buildings with nearly 100 aircraft stands for international and domestic flights separately. The design of the architecture, dubbed "Soaring," looks like a hawk spreading its wings.











Work starts on new terminal building at Pudong airport


Shanghai Pudong International Airport has initiated its new round of expansion work, marking the beg




www.shine.cn











































​


----------



## hkskyline

* Progress on fast track as work begins on major projects in five 'new cities' *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Jan 6, 2022

The development of Shanghai's five "new cities" is projected to hit the fast track in the New Year, with construction of a number of big projects starting on Thursday.

In Qingpu District, construction kicked off for 11 projects with a total investment of about 5.371 billion yuan (US$842 million), while agreements were also signed for three plans with a total investment of 3.038 billion yuan.

They cover a wide range of areas such as industry, infrastructure, public services and ecology and include the Sanyuan Road sewage pipeline renovation, a kindergarten and a primary school in Qingpu New City, the renovation of the Qingpu branch of Zhongshan Hospital, and river course improvement projects at Yangjiabang and Shuidubang.

More : Progress on fast track as work begins on major projects in five 'new cities'


----------



## little universe

*Phase II of Thomas Heatherwick's 1000 Trees Shanghai is Making Progress - 建设中的天安千树二期*


Renderings from *www.heatherwick.com*








































2022.01.08








by 摄影师_95e1bff4 on 500px








by 摄影师_95e1bff4 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Former **Henry Lester** Institute of Technical Education Will be Converted Into A Design School - 原上海雷士德工学院更新改造工程*
Hongkou District

Built in 1934, It was named after *Henry Lester* (1840–1926), a British architect, merchant and philanthropist in Shanghai.
Buildings of the Institute were designed by then Shanghai-based British Architects Lester, Johnson ＆ Morriss (德和洋行) in a combined English Gothic Revival (英国哥特复兴式) and Art Deco (装饰艺术派) style.

Shanghai aims at consolidating its role as China's leading industrial, fashion and graphic design centre these days.
Chinese sources about transforming the former institute site into a worldclass design school as follows:






80余年老建筑将变身设计研究院，雷士德工学院旧址启动修缮_时政_新民网


位于北外滩地区、已有80余年历史的上海市优秀近代建筑—雷士德工学院旧址日前启动修缮。




newsxmwb.xinmin.cn










上海虹口今年安排65个重大工程项目，雷士德工学院迎来修缮_外滩_原雷士_徐继锋


1月4日下午，上海市虹口区2022年重大工程集中开工仪式在创新创意设计研究院项目（原雷士德工学院）现场举行。 在开工仪式所处的雷士德工学院，这幢建于1934年的英国哥特复兴风格建筑也将迎来保护修缮。…




www.sohu.com













by 小金鸡 on 500px








by 小金鸡 on 500px




​


----------



## WesselKornel

WesselKornel said:


> at shimen 1st road 299 (石门一路299号) at Nanjing West Rd Metro Station (南京西路站) there is a new highrise under construction with office and retail space (130.000 m2). This is across 'the worlds largest starbucks'. I estimate it to be 45-50 floors (150-160 meter)
> 
> View attachment 2290863
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290865
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290870
> 
> 
> very happy to see something happen in the real city center for once! And I quite like the design, very richard-rogers/renzo-piano'ian!


I passed by the site yesterday. There was a group of bao'an standing behind the gate. I asked them if I could ask them a question. Sheepisly, they looked my direction. In broken Chinese, sounding like a drunk chewing marbles, I asked them how tall the building would be.

They kept staring at me.

I repeated the question. A quiet second passed. as quiet as central Shanghai gets.

One of them suddenly started talking, more and more excited. He said it would be 54 floors, that this and this floor would be 5 meters high, other floors other heights. I could not follow him anymore, so many numbers in such rapid succession. I then heard him say the total height, but my brain could not keep up.

I asked him to repeat.

185 meters is what he said
一百八十五米左右

problem is: if you count the floors on the render, no way you get to 50+ floors, even with double-triple counting the double/triple height floors, and adding 5 floors or so for basement. So maybe the bao'an was just creatively filling in the blanks in his knowledge,maybe I misunderstood him, or there has been a height-bump thats not shown on the renders. But I will give him the benefit of the doubt on the height.


----------



## little universe

WesselKornel said:


> Sheepisly, they looked my direction. In broken Chinese, sounding like a drunk chewing marbles,
> ...
> I repeated the question. A quiet second passed. as quiet as central Shanghai gets.
> ...


Wowww, a Dutch Shakespeare was born. 
Seriously though, I found a site photo of the project.


2022.01.10








by Alan大橙子 on 500px


​


----------



## Victhor

WesselKornel said:


> I passed by the site yesterday. There was a group of bao'an standing behind the gate. I asked them if I could ask them a question. Sheepisly, they looked my direction. In broken Chinese, sounding like a drunk chewing marbles, I asked them how tall the building would be.
> 
> They kept staring at me.
> 
> I repeated the question. A quiet second passed. as quiet as central Shanghai gets.
> 
> One of them suddenly started talking, more and more excited. He said it would be 54 floors, that this and this floor would be 5 meters high, other floors other heights. I could not follow him anymore, so many numbers in such rapid succession. I then heard him say the total height, but my brain could not keep up.
> 
> I asked him to repeat.
> 
> 185 meters is what he said
> 一百八十五米左右
> 
> problem is: if you count the floors on the render, no way you get to 50+ floors, even with double-triple counting the double/triple height floors, and adding 5 floors or so for basement. So maybe the bao'an was just creatively filling in the blanks in his knowledge,maybe I misunderstood him, or there has been a height-bump thats not shown on the renders. But I will give him the benefit of the doubt on the height.


hahaha, it is amazing he knew in such detail! I think 185 meters might be correct. Some time ago I read something about a 180m limit, but who knows if it counts to roof floor, parapet, crown... so 185m sounds about right, 左右.


----------



## little universe

*The Newly Opened **Jiuguang Department Store** at Daning Area - 静安大宁 久光百货*
Jing'an District








by 禾子 on 500px








by 海阳鱼 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px








by 禾子 on 500px








by 雁渡寒潭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Shimao Plaza at Nanjing Road East After Revamp - 改造后的南京东路世茂广场*








by 绿色天地 on 500px








by 绿色天地 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Children's Library (New Branch) - 上海少年儿童图书馆(新馆)*
Changfeng Park, Putuo District, NW Shanghai








by 海阳鱼 on 500px








by 海阳鱼 on 500px



​


----------



## hkskyline

* Extensive Guyi Garden renovation project wraps up *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Feb 28, 2022 










To mark the 500th anniversary of Guyi Garden, the "repairing as the old" project on 23 ancient structures has wrapped up. The largest protective repair construction in the past 40 years commenced in October 2020, and the fourth phase of the project was completed ahead of schedule.

Guyi Garden hopes to tell the story of a profound history through the renovated structures. During the Spring Festival holiday, there was a constant stream of visitors.

The project placed different structures in different categories and used various protective measures based on the amount of damage, aiming to minimize human intervention.

More : Extensive Guyi Garden renovation project wraps up


----------



## hkskyline

* Kerry breaks ground on huge local mixed-use project *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Mar 4, 2022 










Kerry Properties broke ground on construction of a huge, retail-led, mixed-use project in northeast Shanghai's Jinqiao Subcenter on Thursday, the latest move by the Hong Kong-listed real estate investor and developer to widen its footprint in core Chinese mainland cities.

The TOD (transit-oriented development) project will be jointly developed and operated with HZM Capital, a Shanghai-based capital and asset management firm. The entire project, scheduled to be completed around the fourth quarter of 2026, will have 430,000 square meters of total floor area, comprising a 220,000-square-meter mega shopping complex, 47,000 square meters of premium residential offerings, 25,000 square meters of high-quality office space and 137,000 square meters of utility and ancillary support space and parking lots.

More : Kerry breaks ground on huge local mixed-use project


----------



## little universe

*Cha Mansion** (Built in 1920) after the Revamp - 更新改造后的查公馆*
The property, consisted of 2 mansions, was owned by the Qiu Family (邱氏住宅) in the early 20th Century. One of them was demolished in the 1990s.
The suviving one is now owned by Hong Kong's prominent Cha Family of Hainning (Zhejiang Province) Origin / 浙江海宁查氏.
Members of the Cha Family including *Louis Cha Leung-yung** (查良鏞, or better known as Jin Yong / 金庸)*, Laura Cha (Shih May-lung / 查史美倫) & Cha Chi-ming (查濟民).








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*European (French) Impressions of Shanghai - 上海的欧洲(法国)建筑印象*
The conservation of historical colonial-era buildings at Former Shanghai French Concession (上海法租界历史建筑保护)











*The Bund 33 Embraces Innovative Conservation - 外滩33号更新改造*
Consists of 2 historical buildings, the Bund 33 was built in 1860s & 1870s.
It was the site of Former British Consulate House in Shanghai (原英国驻沪领事馆) & the Former British Supreme Court for China (原英国在华最高法院)







​


----------



## little universe

*Jiujiang Road - 九江路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by Ccyh on 500px






*Subsidiary Building of Former Shanghai Race Club - 旧上海跑马总会附楼*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by EXPLORER on 500px






*Beijing Road East - 北京东路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by Stanley on 500px






*Guangdong Road - 广东路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界)








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Hankou Road - 汉口路*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession (原上海英美公共租界)








by Frank CAO on 500px








by Frank CAO on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Historical Buildings at RockBund (or Waitanyuan) - 洛克.外滩源 历史建筑群*
Home to dozens of historical buildings, RockBund is an urban renewal project a block away from the famous Bund








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by 浩然天 on 500px








by 雁渡寒潭 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px




​


----------



## Iwa_Kiike

little universe said:


> *Historical Buildings at RockBund (or Waitanyuan) - 洛克.外滩源 历史建筑群*
> Home to dozens of historical buildings, RockBund is an urban renewal project a block away from the famous Bund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 浩然天 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 雁渡寒潭 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Look like Northern Germany or Scotland very disturbing...


----------



## little universe

*Euroepan Styled Houses Built in the Early 20th Century at **Former Shanghai French Concession** - 旧上海法租界 花园洋房*
Former Shanghai French Concession is home to hundreds of well-preserved historical mansions & houses.
A lot of them have been renovated and repurposed as artist studios, museums, galleries, social clubs, restaurants, boutique stores & bookstores, etc.








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by 鼎鼎大名 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Sinan Mansions at Sinan Road (Former Shanghai French Concession) - 旧上海法租界 思南公馆区*
Sinan Road was known as Rue Massenet (马斯南路) in old days*.*
Sinan Road Area is home to dozens of historical mansions, among them is the Former Residence of Zhou En'lai (1st Premier of PRC) in Shanghai / 上海周公馆








by Derryman on 500px








by 许一点 on 500px








by 拍照的呀哈哈 on 500px








*Moller Villa** Built in 1936 at Former Shanghai French Concession - 旧上海法租界 马勒别墅*
It was built & owned by the Swedish-born British Shipping magnate Eric Moller








by Typhoon on 500px






*An Old Mansion at Tai'an Road in Former Shanghai French Concession - 旧上海法租界 泰安路老洋房*








by 随便2019 on 500px






*Morriss Mansion at Former Shanghai French Concession Built in 1917 - 旧上海法租界 马立斯花园*
Built & owned by the wealthy British businessman Gordon Morriss, it is now part of the InterContinental Shanghai Ruijin Hotel (瑞金洲际酒店 / 瑞金宾馆)








by shinRai on 500px







*Former Residence of László Hudec Built in 1931 - 旧上海法租界 邬达克故居*
László Hudec was a famed Shanghai-based Austrian-Hungarian Architect active in the early 20th Century.
His former Shanghai residence is located at No.129 Panyu Road in Changning District (Former Shanghai French Concession).








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px








by Calcium/钙世无双 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Moore Memorial Church at Hankou Road Built in 1931 - 汉口路 沐恩堂(慕尔堂)*
Loacted at Former Shanghai British & American Concession, it was designed by then Shanghai-based Austrian-Hungarian Architect László Hudec (邬达克)








by 乳名:大庆 on 500px








by 姜Jonas on 500px





​


----------



## hkskyline

* Old brands on Nanjing Road get facelift in commercial upgrade *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Mar 9, 2022 

Shanghai's time-honored stores on Nanjing Road E., a fond memory for older generation of local citizens, are getting major facelift to try to attract more young customers to the commercial landmark.

Maochang Glasses, Hengdeli Clock and Watch as well as Guanlong Photographic Equipment Store, all dating back to about a century ago on the Nanjing Road Pedestrian Mall, have suspended operation or been relocated to make way for the renovations.

Some nearby popular food stores such as the Sanyang, Zhen Laodafang mooncake bakery and Shen Da Cheng restaurant have also closed their flagship stores and moved to a makeshift bazaar.

More : Old brands on Nanjing Road get facelift in commercial upgrade


----------



## little universe

Throwback Thursday...





*Overhaul of Swire's Former Headquarters Building at the Bund Built in 1906 - 外滩22号 太古洋行总行旧址 修缮工程







*
Swire Group is a Hong Kong-based British Conglomerate. It was founded in Shanghai as *Butterfield & Swire Co. (太古洋行)* in 1866.
Swire moved its headquarters to Hong Kong after communist's takeover of Shanghai in 1949.
Its former headquarters building in Shanghai (the Bund No.22 / 外滩22号) was declared as "dangerous" after a structural evaluation in 2020 and is currently undergoing structural overhaul and repair works.









Urgent repairs after cracking at Bund 22


Originally built in 1906 for foreign trade company Butterfield & Swire Co, the building on the Bund




www.shine.cn














by 裤子 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Art Deco Office Buildings Built in the Early 20th Century at Middle Jiangxi Road - 江西中路 装饰艺术派 办公楼*
Former Shanghai British & American Concession








by 隼 on 500px








by 隼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*The Newly Opened AI Plaza at West Bund New CBD - 西岸智塔*








by 宫浔 on 500px








by 宫浔 on 500px








by 宫浔 on 500px








by 宫浔 on 500px








by 宫浔 on 500px








by 宫浔 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Former **Jiangnan Shipyard **Factory Building Redevelopment - 旧江南造船厂 厂房改造*








by 宫浔 on 500px








by 宫浔 on 500px








by 宫浔 on 500px








by 宫浔 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*West Shanghai Workers' Cultural & Sports Centre Under Construction - 建设中的沪西工人文化宫体育中心*








by Allen Yao on 500px








by Allen Yao on 500px








by Allen Yao on 500px




​


----------



## Victhor

Another 150m residential tower (40-44 floors) coming to Shanghai!, this is a plot at the east end of Julu Road / Changle Road, next to Found 158.
Source: 尘封21年，巨鹿路长乐路将崛起150米超高豪宅与别墅

Here I copy part of the translation and information about the proposals.

This week, the old Luwan Gaofuri planning plan, which has been dusty for 21 years, was officially announced . The plot is located on Julu Road, Ruijin 1st Road, and Changle Road. There are very few places that people of all ages and people living in Shanghai can recognize, and Gao Furi may be one of them.
It is adjacent to 158 Square, which is the favorite of young people in the north, Maoming Mansion and CapitaMall, which has been suspended for more than 10 years, in the west, and Longfeng Commercial Building and Huaihai Road commercial district under development in the south .
Gaofuri's project company was actually established in 2001. The developer is the developer of the most luxurious villa in Pudong, Huazhou Junting. Unfortunately, because the location is too good, the developer has not had the funds to carry out the demolition. Last year, Vanke entered the The project company has become the major shareholder of Gaofuri and has successfully promoted the demolition. In the future, this project will become Vanke's best project in Shanghai.
In the future, Gaofuri will retain all the Shikumen buildings as single houses and townhouses, and at the same time build a 150-meter super high-rise mansion, which will become one of the commanding heights of Puxi residential buildings. The total residential volume is about 96,500 yuan. According to the current limit price, the estimated value of the goods exceeds 20 billion.
This adjustment mainly involves the nature of land use and building scale, style protection, building height, road traffic, public space, public service facilities and municipal facilities, and underground space.
*Building height*: The west side of the 007-1 plot is mainly low and multi-storey, and the height of the building cornice is controlled to be no more than 14 meters. High-rise buildings can be arranged near Julu Road on the east side of the 007-1 plot, and the height of new high-rise buildings is controlled to be *no more than 150 meters*. The building height of the 007-4 plot is controlled to be no more than 24 meters.




















*Early Concept Plan*
In the early days, this kind of Shikumen was in the form of running in with modern architecture.









































*Medium term concept plan*
In the middle period, Shikumen and Art Deco style new buildings coexisted.










*Post- concept*
In the later stage, all the historical buildings were retained, and the newly built floor area ratio was moved to the super high-rise building to achieve a balance between the development cost of the plot and the protection of historical features.


----------



## Victhor

Shanghai during the 4-day lockdown


----------



## little universe

*3 Towers are Rising behind the Shanghai Museum's New Pudong Branch*








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

@little universe, what awesome ring road


----------



## hkskyline

* Digital city cluster plans boosted by contracts worth US$3.6b *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
July 14, 2022

Construction will start on a number of data and cloud computing centers and digital economy industrial parks in the Yangtze River Delta Ecology and Greenery Integration Demonstration Zone to give a digital boost to the area's development.

New technologies and digital economy business models will be cultivated, and the zone will be developed into a pioneering area of digital transformation and development, the executive committee of the zone announced on Wednesday.

The goal is to establish a world-leading digital city cluster in the Yangtze River Delta region that will promote integrated development of the digital and real economies.

The Yangtze River Delta integration data center cluster, with an investment of more than 23 billion yuan (US$3.4 billion), will be jointly established by the executive committee, the governments of Qingpu District in Shanghai, Wujiang District in Jiangsu Province and Jiashan County in Zhejiang Province, China Telecom, China Mobile, UCloud, a Shanghai-based cloud service provider, and Alibaba.

It will be a magnet to draw computing resources to the region and accelerate its digital transformation.

More : Digital city cluster plans boosted by contracts worth US$3.6b


----------



## little universe

*Kangqiao Industrial Park - 浦东 康桥工业园区*
Pudong New Area, East Shanghai








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Tesla Giga Shanghai** at Lingang Industrial Park - 临港工业园 特斯拉上海超级工厂*
Nanhui New City, Pudong New Area, Outer SE Shanghai
*















*
by Matt.15901812138 on 500px
*







*
by Matt.15901812138 on 500px






*Shanghai Free Trade Zone** Lingang Industrial Park Under Construction - 上海自贸区 临港工业园 建设近况*
Nanhui New City, Pudong New Area, Outer SE Shanghai








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*Songjiang Science and Technology City Under Construction - 松江科技城 建设近况*
Songjiang District, Outer SW Shanghai








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Works on the Historical Zhangyuan (or Chang Garden) Shikumen Urban Renewal Project Resumed After the Prolonged Lockdown*
Nanjing Road (West), Jing'an District

Located south to the Nanjing Road West (南京西路), Zhangyuan was a typical Shikumen Neighbourhood in Shanghai.
Nanjing Road (West) was known as Bubbling Well Road, it was a major high street at the Western Part of the Former Shanghai British & American Concession.
Home to luxury brands' flagship stores, luxury hotels, theatres, galleries and museums, Nanjing Road West Area is known as the "Fifth Avenue of China" these days.


*







*
Chinese source about restart of the Construction/Renovation work:






张园项目复工复产严而有序，尽早实现张园西区顺利开业


6月2日，张园项目实现全面复工，人员到岗率和产能恢复率不断提升，努力实现疫情防控、复工复产两手抓、两手硬、两手赢。迎难而上，项目逆行不停步4月初，张园西区16幢单体建筑土建施工基本完成，即将进入装修施工阶段，却因浦西地区实施封控管理停顿了下来。科学决策，第一时间全面复工提前谋划，科学决策是张园项目能够在第一时间实现全面复工复产的前提。



j.021east.com






English source about the urban renewal project:








Swire to turn Zhangyuan’s shikumen into Shanghai’s Covent Garden


Zhangyuan biggest draw is its 43 blocks of shikumen buildings, the Shanghai architectural style that blended Western style with Chinese aesthetics.




www.scmp.com






Existing condition photo:








By 基诺Genovision on 500px





Construction/Renovation Site Photo:














Phase I (West Area / 张园西区) will be open to the public later this year! It will be home to dozens of luxury brands' China flagship stores.
The redevelopment was designed by London-based David Chipperfield Architects.

Renders:




















​


----------



## Victhor

WesselKornel said:


> at shimen 1st road 299 (石门一路299号) at Nanjing West Rd Metro Station (南京西路站) there is a new highrise under construction with office and retail space (130.000 m2). This is across 'the worlds largest starbucks'. I estimate it to be 45-50 floors (150-160 meter)
> 
> View attachment 2290863
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290865
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290870
> 
> 
> very happy to see something happen in the real city center for once! And I quite like the design, very richard-rogers/renzo-piano'ian!





WesselKornel said:


> I passed by the site yesterday. There was a group of bao'an standing behind the gate. I asked them if I could ask them a question. Sheepisly, they looked my direction. In broken Chinese, sounding like a drunk chewing marbles, I asked them how tall the building would be.
> 
> They kept staring at me.
> 
> I repeated the question. A quiet second passed. as quiet as central Shanghai gets.
> 
> One of them suddenly started talking, more and more excited. He said it would be 54 floors, that this and this floor would be 5 meters high, other floors other heights. I could not follow him anymore, so many numbers in such rapid succession. I then heard him say the total height, but my brain could not keep up.
> 
> I asked him to repeat.
> 
> 185 meters is what he said
> 一百八十五米左右
> 
> problem is: if you count the floors on the render, no way you get to 50+ floors, even with double-triple counting the double/triple height floors, and adding 5 floors or so for basement. So maybe the bao'an was just creatively filling in the blanks in his knowledge,maybe I misunderstood him, or there has been a height-bump thats not shown on the renders. But I will give him the benefit of the doubt on the height.





little universe said:


> Wowww, a Dutch Shakespeare was born.
> Seriously though, I found a site photo of the project.
> 
> 
> 2022.01.10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Alan大橙子 on 500px
> 
> 
> ​


Finally this one is 185.79 metres high and 38 floors. The baoan that Wessel asked was well informed!


----------



## Zaz965

Victhor said:


> Finally this one is 185.79 metres high and 38 floors. The baoan that Wessel asked was well informed!


what disappointment, I thought it is a 200-meter building, but it is better than nothing


----------



## little universe

*The Latest Shikumen Neighbourhood Urban Renewal Project: "The Inlet" - 虹口石库门城市更新,"今潮8弄"*
Hongkou District, Inner North Shanghai

The neighbourhood covers 8 historical Shikumen Longtangs (弄堂, or Shanghainese for Laneways) at the North Sichuan Road Shopping Precinct (四川北路商圈).
It is located at Hongkou District, Northern Part of the Former Shanghai British & American Concession (旧上海英美公共租界北区).









by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Qiantan New CBD - 前滩商务区*
Pudong New Area, South Shanghai








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 大铁锚 on 500px








by shiningx on 500px








by shiningx on 500px








by shiningx on 500px








by shiningx on 500px








by 大铁锚 on 500px








by 大铁锚 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px








by 摄影师磊明严 on 500px



​


----------



## hkskyline

* Last part of Shanghai's suburban ring highway takes shape *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
July 20, 2022










The structure for the last remaining section of Shanghai's Suburban Ring Road, or the G1503 Expressway, which will comprise the city's longest ring-shaped highway connecting all outlying districts, has been completed.

The 7.8-kilometer-long expressway section along the Yangtze River in northern Baoshan District began to take shape on Wednesday. The project is running 40 days ahead of schedule, despite the suspension of work during the city's COVID-19 lockdown.

The new highway between Fuchang and Mudanjiang roads will open to the public by the end of 2022 to bridge the gap in the G1503 Expressway, which is currently in a C-shape, according to Shanghai Chengtou Highway Investment Group.

More : Last part of Shanghai's suburban ring highway takes shape


----------



## little universe

*Former **Marie's Paint Factory** Converted Cultural & Creative Industry Park - 马利文创园(马利颜料工厂旧址改造工程)*
Jing'an District

Marie's is a Shanghai-based paint company founded in 1919. It is the most famous Chinese homegrown paint brand.

















by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 吴旻昊 on 500px








by 吴旻昊 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Grand Opera House Construction Updates - 上海大歌剧院 建设近况*
It was designed by Norwegian Architects Snøhetta



------------ 2022.07.02 ------------
The construction site on the right side of the Huangpu River 








by 木子兮翟_Unique on 500px




------------ 2021.11.27 ------------








by 大铁锚 on 500px




------------ 2021.10.09 ------------








by 大铁锚 on 500px












Snøhetta's Shanghai Grand Opera House Evokes the Image of an Unfolding Fan


Snøhetta has been commissioned for the design of the Shanghai Grand Opera House in Shanghai, China, following an international design competition.




www.archdaily.com






























































​


----------



## MarciuSky2

*SOM Unveils User-Controlled "Inside-Out" Headquarters for Alibaba’s Shanghai Campus.*

Skidmore, Owings & Merrill (SOM) has unveiled a dynamic, user-controlled headquarters for Chinese multinational technology company Alibaba's Xuhui District campus in Shanghai. Located in one of the city's premiere arts and innovation districts, the new workplace transforms the typical headquarters building “inside out”, highlighting the company’s "collaboration and creativity". The building's architecture is designed to resemble a cloud, symbolizing the company's digital presence in the Cloud, as well as the technology industry’s shifting skies of innovation.













































SOM Unveils User-Controlled "Inside-Out" Headquarters for Alibaba’s Shanghai Campus


Skidmore, Owings & Merrill (SOM) has unveiled a dynamic, user-controlled headquarters for Alibaba's Xuhui District campus in Shanghai.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## Victhor

Flying drones in Shanghai is becoming dangerous, so many people has a drone these days!. This video was not filmed by me, just someone shared on a wechat group. July 2022


----------



## little universe

*New Developments next to the Pudong Football Stadium - 浦东足球场周边建设近况*
Jinqiao Industrial Park, Pudong New Area, East Shanghai








by BlueSky on 500px








by BlueSky on 500px








by BlueSky on 500px








by BlueSky on 500px



​


----------



## Victhor

Victhor said:


> No renderings, but a new 200m+130m offices project is coming to the east side of Lujiazui.
> Source: 小陆家嘴又将建设约25万方豪宅办公综合体，就在九庐旁...
> Location is the yellow rectangle at the right.


We got renderings!
荣成昌邑地块 - Rongcheng Changyi plot (Lujiazui)
From Gaoloumi > 陆家嘴地区-荣成昌邑地块效果图 - 上海 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
@Victhor, @kenamour, @A Chicagoan, is the main building a 200-meter building?


----------



## Rui-Silva

Does anyone know when the floor 121 in Shanghai Tower will open? It is always advertised as the highest observation deck in the world but currently only floors 118 and 119 are open which are located at 548 and 552 meters respectively, making them lower than the 555 meter observation deck of the Burj Khalifa. Only floor 121 will be the highest at 561 meters, so does anyone know when it will open?


----------



## hkskyline

* Farewell to childhood memories as Wenmiao Road set for renovation*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Aug 2, 2022

With the neighborhoods around the Shanghai Confucian Temple to be renovated soon, many shops and small restaurants that have been running business on Wenmiao Road since the 1980s are closing or getting ready to move away.

Located in downtown Huangpu District, Wenmiao Road, about 560 meters long, runs between Henan Road S. and Zhonghua Road.

In the 1980s, there was a flower and bird market on Wenmiao Road and later it developed into a second-hand book market. In recent years, the road has been renowned as a commercial street for animation and comic products. From generation to generation, it has always been a haven for children in the memories of many local residents.

More : Farewell to childhood memories as Wenmiao Road set for renovation


----------



## Victhor

1000 Trees project phase 2, growing in the background.
Photo from a wechat group


----------



## little universe

*Jinling Road (East) Redevelopment Benoy's Proposal - 金陵东路城市更新 Benoy方案*
Huangpu District, Central Shanghai

Located at the eastern part of the Former Shanghai French Concession, Jinling Road (East) was known as Rue du Consulat (公馆马路 / 法大马路) in old days.
It was one of the 2 streets that was home to Shanghai's largest Cantonese communities (the other being the Sichuan Road North / 四川北路 in Hongkou District).
As a result, Jinling Road (East) became one of the few streets in Shanghai that are lined with historical Cantonese style *Tong lau* Buildings (广式骑楼).
The urban renewal project will largely retain all the historical *Tong lau* architectures and other significant colonial-era buildings within the vicinity.

According to the masterplan, a 240 metres office tower will be erected at the Plot 073
@Victhor @Khale_Xi @zwamborn @A Chicagoan @kanye @ed500 @Daniiif @499towersofchina
Do we have a thread for the proposed 240 metres tall office tower at Jinling Road East?

生生不息的城市森林 — 上海市黄浦区金陵东路片区城市复兴项目 | 新闻





































































































​


----------



## little universe

*Jinling Road (East) Redevelopment Benoy's Proposal - 金陵东路城市更新 Benoy方案*
Huangpu District, Central Shanghai

Located at the eastern part of the Former Shanghai French Concession, Jinling Road (East) was known as Rue du Consulat (公馆马路 / 法大马路) in old days.
It was one of the 2 streets that was home to Shanghai's largest Cantonese communities (the other being the Sichuan Road North / 四川北路 in Hongkou District).
As a result, Jinling Road (East) became one of the few streets in Shanghai that are lined with historical Cantonese style *Tong lau* Buildings (广式骑楼).
The urban renewal project will largely retain all the historical *Tong lau* architectures and other significant colonial-era buildings within the vicinity.


生生不息的城市森林 — 上海市黄浦区金陵东路片区城市复兴项目 | 新闻





























































































@Victhor
Do you have proposals for Jinling Road (East) Redevelopment from other architect firms?



​


----------



## little universe

*Xujiahui Sports Park Upgrade Project is near Completion - 徐家汇体育公园升级改造工程*



上海徐家汇体育公园 | HPP建筑事务所 ARCHINA 项目
































































































​


----------



## little universe

Throwback Thursday...




*Historical Buildings at **Shanghai Jiao Tong University** (Xuhui Campus) - 上海交大 徐汇校区 历史建筑*
Being a member of the elite C9 League, Shanghai Jiao Tong University is one of the top-ranked universities in China








By 基诺Genovision on 500px






*Former Shanghai American School Built in 1922 - 旧上海法租界 美童公学 旧址*
Former Shanghai French Concession

Located at Route Pétain (贝当路, named after *Philippe Pétain*, today's Hengshan Rd / 衡山路), it was a school for American expats' children in Shanghai at the time.








By 基诺Genovision on 500px








By 基诺Genovision on 500px






*École de France** at Former Shanghai French Concession Built in 1917 - 旧上海法租界 法国学堂(法童学校)*
It was a school for children of French Expats in Shanghai at the time










https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2e/%E4%B8%8A%E6%B5%B7%E7%A7%91%E5%AD%B8%E6%9C%83%E5%A0%82.jpg












by 基诺Genovision on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wellington College International Shanghai* * - 上海惠灵顿国际学校*
Wellington College (UK)'s Shanghai Campus


















https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2f/Wellington_College_International_Shanghai.jpg



















by 一鸣 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

@little universe, @Victhor, @kenamour, @KillerZavatar
I always dream these boring blocks being replaced by huge residential buildings  
View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Global landscape ideas sought to turn industrial site into digital city*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Aug 25, 2022

Global designers and local citizens are being invited to create landscape attractions for one of Shanghai's erstwhile polluted industrial sites, which is being transformed into an eco-friendly "digital city."

A design competition was launched at the under-construction Nanda Digital City in suburban Baoshan District in the north of Shanghai on Thursday to solicit "global wisdom" for the city's pilot industrial transformation project, according to the district government.

Participants can offer innovative ideas for sculptures, art installations, pot cultures, park entrances or street facilities for the wide range of pocket parks, overhead greenbelts and central parks of the future digital city.

More : Global landscape ideas sought to turn industrial site into digital city


----------



## Victhor

Zaz965 said:


> @little universe, @Victhor, @kenamour, @KillerZavatar
> I always dream these boring blocks being replaced by huge residential buildings
> View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr


It will take a few hundred years, 90% of the city looks like that!


----------



## little universe

@Victhor
90% is a bit exaggerated!
That particular area @Zaz965 posted above is an ugly residential area built in the 1980s at Lujiazui even before the Pudong New Area development started in the early 1990s.


The averaging new residential areas in Shanghai would look like this (they are actually not looking too bad):








by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 風行者 on 500px







Some high-end and high-density residential areas in Chinese cities look like this:
(the author didn't tag the location, but it's highly likely *One of the **Sunac**'s Developments in Hangzhou (杭州融创)* by the looks of it)








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px


^^
It looks nice and sleek, what do you think @Zaz965 ?​


----------



## Zaz965

@little universe, @Victhor, @KillerZavatar, @A Chicagoan
shanghai should have thick residential buildings like the tokyo towers  










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tokyo_Towers


----------



## little universe

*180 Metres Tall Changtan Observation Tower by the Estuary of the Yangtze River is near Completion - 吴淞口 长滩观光塔*
Baoshan District, North Shanghai





高180米！上海“定海神针”——长滩观光塔建设又进一步_宝山


该塔由华建集团上海建筑设计研究院设计，紧扣“定海神针”这一主题，塔身修长、线条简洁，立面采用通透的玻璃幕墙，最大限度实现了内外空间的交融，充分发挥面朝长江，背靠城市公园的位置优势，实现了360°…




www.sohu.com


























































by SenjLin  on 500px



​


----------



## Victhor

^^These pics are from March


----------



## MarciuSky2

*CITIC SQUARE Renovation / Kokaistudios.*


Architects: Kokaistudios
Area : 34500 m²
Year : 2022
Photographs :Terrence Zhang

























































































































































CITIC SQUARE Renovation / Kokaistudios


Completed in 2022 in Shanghai, China. Images by Terrence Zhang. Kokaistudios’ recently completed architectural renovation project of the CITIC SQUARE shopping mall epitomizes Shanghai’s inherent duality. With a...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*Sinan Mansions at **Former Shanghai French Concession** after Revamp - 更新改造后的旧法租界思南公馆区*
Located at Sinan Road, the area is home to dozens of well-preserved mansions and other historical buildings,
among them is the Former Residence of Zhou Enlai in Shanghai (上海周公馆).








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*New York University Shanghai** New Campus is Near Completion - 上海纽约大学 即将完工的前滩新校区*
Located at Qiantan New CBD Area, Qiantan Campus will be New York University Shanghai's 2nd Campus. The existing campus is situated in Lujiazui Area.
Like the Old Campus, this New Campus was also designed by KPF.


























New York University Shanghai - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







> *New York University Shanghai* (NYU Shanghai) is China's first Sino-US research university and the third degree-granting campus of New York University (NYU). Jointly established by NYU and East China Normal University with the support of the city of Shanghai in 2012, it was the first US university to receive independent registration from China's Ministry of Education. While classes are in English, some proficiency in Chinese is required for graduation.Upon graduation, students will receive a bachelor's degree conferred by New York University - the same degree awarded at the New York campus - as well as a Chinese degree recognized by the Chinese government.












NYU Shanghai | Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates | Archello







archello.com







> The new NYU Shanghai campus forges connections between academic and local communities and translates cultural values alongside programmatic needs, representing the institution’s mission to provide a gateway for Chinese students to the world and international students to China.
> 
> Situated in the growing Qiantan district of Shanghai, the campus occupies a 15,000 square meter block bordered by residential and office towers to the north, a highway to the south, and significant public transit within a five-minute walk. Through dialogue with both eastern and western stakeholders and experts, the KPF team addressed a number of distinctive Sino-American criteria within the site, such as integrating NYU’s mission to provide a liberal arts education with the Chinese desire for more specialized programs. Additional research on successful examples of cultural integration confirmed the need to organize the campus in a loop of related program to further these interdisciplinary relationships.
> 
> The resulting campus design comprises a pinwheel arrangement of four different buildings, producing a ring of diverse, collaborative spaces and organizing a variety of outdoor scales from expansive quad to intimate alcove. These contrasting qualities of inward courtyard and external façade evoke fundamental ideas of academic landscapes cross culturally, from European abbeys to Chinese gardens. This massing approach also breaks the buildings into distinct, shifting bars that connect through atria from floor to floor and flexible circulation spaces. Rather than separating programs into distinct buildings—which would result in “siloed” academic communities—the campus program is stacked vertically, creating layers of teaching, research, cultural, and faculty office floors that extend across the whole campus.































































------------------------------------ Construction Site in July 2022 ----------------------------------
(Lower left corner of the photo)









by Albert Chang on 500px


​


----------



## NCT

Zaz965 said:


> @little universe, @Victhor, @kenamour, @KillerZavatar
> I always dream these boring blocks being replaced by huge residential buildings
> View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr


I'd take a Xincun over a more modern slabs-randomly-plonked-in-a-fortified-park Xiaoqu any day.

The slight over uniformity aside, these blocks are very similar to residential buildings typical in southern European cities. They are a perfectly functional and sustainable urban form. These blocks form human-scale streets that huge towers often don't. With a more sophisticated planning regime, these areas are the easiest to 'ungate' (they were historically ungated to extremely loosely gated); internal streets can become public streets with high-quality active frontages. These communities naturally lend themselves to making the city permeable and navigable.

These sorts of areas offer compact one- and two-bedroom flats at 50-70 sqm, perfect for young office workers in Lujiazui before thy start a family. With people having families later these are the types of housing in actual demand, not the 200 sqm huge family homes that are being built all over the place.


----------



## NCT

little universe said:


> @Victhor
> 90% is a bit exaggerated!
> That particular area @Zaz965 posted above is an ugly residential area built in the 1980s at Lujiazui even before the Pudong New Area development started in the early 1990s.
> 
> 
> The averaging new residential areas in Shanghai would look like this (they are actually not looking too bad):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 以梦为马 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 以梦为马 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 風行者 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some high-end and high-density residential areas in Chinese cities look like this:
> (the author didn't tag the location, but it's highly likely *One of the **Sunac**'s Developments in Hangzhou (杭州融创)* by the looks of it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 王侃 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 王侃 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 王侃 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 王侃 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 王侃 on 500px
> 
> 
> ^^
> It looks nice and sleek, what do you think @Zaz965 ?​


Huge slabs in a huge fortified impermeable 'park'. They are shit.



Zaz965 said:


> @little universe, @Victhor, @KillerZavatar, @A Chicagoan
> shanghai should have thick residential buildings like the tokyo towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tokyo_Towers


No chance. Every flat in Shanghai must be dual aspect. Not just any dual aspect - north-south dual aspect. As religions go this is one I don't really disagree with.


----------



## Zaz965

@NCT, have you already lived in shanghai?


----------



## NCT

I'm from Shanghai.


----------



## Victhor

WesselKornel said:


> at shimen 1st road 299 (石门一路299号) at Nanjing West Rd Metro Station (南京西路站) there is a new highrise under construction with office and retail space (130.000 m2). This is across 'the worlds largest starbucks'. I estimate it to be 45-50 floors (150-160 meter)
> 
> View attachment 2290863
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290865
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290870
> 
> 
> very happy to see something happen in the real city center for once! And I quite like the design, very richard-rogers/renzo-piano'ian!





WesselKornel said:


> I passed by the site yesterday. There was a group of bao'an standing behind the gate. I asked them if I could ask them a question. Sheepisly, they looked my direction. In broken Chinese, sounding like a drunk chewing marbles, I asked them how tall the building would be.
> 
> They kept staring at me.
> 
> I repeated the question. A quiet second passed. as quiet as central Shanghai gets.
> 
> One of them suddenly started talking, more and more excited. He said it would be 54 floors, that this and this floor would be 5 meters high, other floors other heights. I could not follow him anymore, so many numbers in such rapid succession. I then heard him say the total height, but my brain could not keep up.
> 
> I asked him to repeat.
> 
> 185 meters is what he said
> 一百八十五米左右
> 
> problem is: if you count the floors on the render, no way you get to 50+ floors, even with double-triple counting the double/triple height floors, and adding 5 floors or so for basement. So maybe the bao'an was just creatively filling in the blanks in his knowledge,maybe I misunderstood him, or there has been a height-bump thats not shown on the renders. But I will give him the benefit of the doubt on the height.





little universe said:


> Wowww, a Dutch Shakespeare was born.
> Seriously though, I found a site photo of the project.
> 
> 
> 2022.01.10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Alan大橙子 on 500px
> 
> 
> ​





Victhor said:


> Finally this one is 185.79 metres high and 38 floors. The baoan that Wessel asked was well informed!


This one got overground, and a new red crane!


----------



## Victhor

January 2022:

[/QUOTE]


WesselKornel said:


> 180 meters, 37F, UC
> Keppel Tower
> wuding lu/changde lu, jing'an district (a few blocks north of Jing'an temple)
> View attachment 2585674
> 
> View attachment 2585692
> 
> View attachment 2585791
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585794
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585803
> 
> north-facade (my favorite)


Today:


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shanghai Library East / SHL.*


Architects: Schmidt Hammer Lassen Architects
Area : 115000 m²
Year : 2022
Photographs :Fangfang Tian, RAWVISION Studio, Chris Hardie


----------



## NCT

I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures of the historical preservation part of the Zhangjia Huayuan project.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Lumina Shanghai / Gensler.*


Architects: Gensler
Area : 254498 m²
Year : 2022


----------



## little universe

Throwback Thursday...




*Former **Rong Yiren** Family's Fuxing Flour Mill after the Revamp - 荣毅仁家族福新面粉厂旧址更新保护工程*
Rong Yiren was known to the Western World as "the Red Capitalist (红色资本家)". He served as the Vice President of China (1993 - 1998).








by 少昊 on 500px






*Former **Rong Yiren** Family's Shenxin Textile Company Headquarters - 荣毅仁家族 申新纺织公司旧址*
Rong Yiren was known to the Western World as "the Red Capitalist (红色资本家)". He served as the Vice President of China (1993 - 1998).








by 基诺Genovision on 500px




​


----------



## Victhor

Someone shared this photo in a wechat group, it show the second phase of the project known as "G60" is in advanced construction, this project is famous for having a really long roof.









This is the already finished phase 1


----------



## hkskyline

* Shanghai airports' rail link sees major progress *
China Daily _Excerpt_
Oct 21, 2022

Major progress was achieved in the construction of the first high-speed rail link between Shanghai's Pudong and Hongqiao airports, as the project contractor said the girder installation of the project's bid 1 has been concluded in advance recently.

China Railway 24th Bureau Group Corp Ltd (CR24), a unit of State-owned enterprise China Railway Construction Corp, said its builders settled the last 32-meter box girder on a crossover above the Shanghai-Chongqing Expressway on Oct 12 — a month earlier than the scheduled completion date.

Lengthened by 2.2 kilometers, bid 1 of the Shanghai Rail Transit Link Airport Express is one of only two rail bridge projects of the high-speed rail link between the two airports. In addition, as its location nears the Shanghai-Kunming Railway, the project team was faced with challenges by additional adaptation work, such as ensuring minimum disruptions by the girder transportation to the neighboring rail line operation, CR24 said.

More : Shanghai airports' rail link sees major progress


----------



## little universe

Throwback Thursday as usual...







*The Great Theatre of China Built in 1930 After Renovation - 修葺改造后的中国大戏院*
Niuzhuang Road, Huangpu District, Former Shanghai British & American Concession

Together with the more famous Tianchan Theatre (天蟾舞台) and 2 others, they were the 4 major theatres for traditional Chinese performing arts in the 1930s' and 40s' Shanghai. Shanghai was the Entertainment Industry (Film, Music & Theatre, etc) Centre of the Chinese Speaking World prior to communists' takeover of the city in 1949.
Restoration works of this historical theatre started from 2012 and completed in 2018 by the British theatre design firm RHWL.
Since its reopening in 2018, the Great Theatre of China has been a centre for experimental and creative new performing art forms in Shanghai (and China at large).









Grand reopening for a great theater


Some of the world's best productions will be staged at Great Theatre of China near People's Square a




www.shine.cn













by 189****2105  on 500px


































Great Theatre of China (Shanghai): Address - Tripadvisor


Great Theatre of China, Shanghai: See reviews, articles, and photos of Great Theatre of China, ranked No.923 on Tripadvisor among 1,367 attractions in Shanghai.




www.tripadvisor.com.au

























年轻的戏剧人们，这座剧院在等待你前来登台_作品


不用过多犹豫，准备好你的成员、资料、剧本、视频……拉到文末，认真看一下报名方式；报名无需任何费用，入围团队还会有一定的经费支持；这是一个持续二个月的线上邀请展，你依旧有不少可以充分准备的时间，但我们也期…




www.sohu.com






​


----------



## Victhor

*North Bund 59 - 北外滩59街坊华贸中心*
Plot height limit: *180m*
Floors: 30-35 estimated
source: 投资北外滩超百亿，华贸打造上海华贸中心「品牌之家」集聚区

































Photos of the surroundings, you can see the recently finished North Bund 89 (180m) in the first one.


Zaz965 said:


> more photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 小金鸡 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 小金鸡 on 500px


----------



## Victhor

*Shui On Land Xintiandi - 瑞安房地产新天地*
Height: *180m + 150m* (estimated)
Floors: 52 + 45 (estimated)
Source: 投资1亿美金！2022上海城市推介大会上，黄浦与这家企业签约
I like this project, I know the design is not amazing, but it is located in the city center, it enlarges Xintiandi skyline, and there are very few residential buildings of this type in Shanghai, of this height and this shape (most residential buildings are just wide walls in one dimension and very thin in the other).


----------



## little universe

Victhor said:


> *North Bund 59 - 北外滩59街坊华贸中心*
> Plot height limit: *180m*
> Floors: 30-35 estimated
> source: 投资北外滩超百亿，华贸打造上海华贸中心「品牌之家」集聚区
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of the surroundings, you can see the recently finished North Bund 89 (180m) in the first one.



The proposal looks superb!
That buiding with arches reminds me of ARC building in Sydney. 









ARC / Koichi Takada Architects


Completed in 2018 in Sydney, Australia. Images by Tom Ferguson Photography, Martin Siegner. The building combines old and new, a handcrafted brick podium, and an organic roof feature designed to add more character to the future of Sydney....




www.archdaily.com


----------



## hkskyline

*District to complete renovation of old derelict buildings *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Nov 11, 2022

Downtown Jing'an District has vowed to pioneer Shanghai's massive jiugai campaign, or "renovation of old houses," to complete the restoration of old derelict neighborhoods by 2025.

Dilapidated and crowded living in decades-old buildings, usually featuring shared kitchens and chamber pots, had been a headache for many downtown residents.

Since the 1980s, Jing'an, at the heart of Shanghai, has been trying to improve the living conditions in old buildings. Years of efforts are about to wind up by 2025.

More : District to complete renovation of old derelict buildings


----------



## hkskyline

*New country park with 70-plus islands opens in Shanghai *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Nov 16, 2022

A new country park consisting of 70-plus small islands, hailed as local version of the famous Giethoorn village in the Netherlands, has opened in suburban Jinshan District of Shanghai.

Caojing Country Park officially opened to the public on Tuesday as a new tourist destination for travelers as well as a new weekend getaway for locals.

Featuring "Water Culture and Tourism," the 37-square-kilometer park allows visitors to travel on boats and fish by themselves while enjoying the peaceful countryside life.

The core area of the park is Shuiku Village, literally Reservoir Village in Chinese, which is known as the "Oriental Giethoorn" for its 40 percent water area and 70-plus small islands. Twenty-three bridges have been built to connect water systems.



















More : New country park with 70-plus islands opens in Shanghai


----------



## hkskyline

* Work on a national medical center begins in Shanghai *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Nov 18, 2022

The construction of China's first comprehensive national medical center in Shanghai began on Friday as the city steps up its efforts to boost innovative medical research and clinical development.

Zhongshan Hospital, which is in charge of the project, said it will focus on vaccination and medical appliance R&D, medical transformation, talent training, public health, international exchange and communication, and Western and traditional Chinese medicine cooperation.

The center will conduct research and study on key diseases such as cancer, cerebrocardiovascular, respiratory, and metabolic diseases by focusing on new diagnostic and treatment technology, innovative drugs, medical devices, and equipment.

More : Work on a national medical center begins in Shanghai


----------



## MikeVegas

never ending projects this city will never stop


----------



## qnayeon

little universe said:


> The proposal looks superb!
> That buiding with arches reminds me of ARC building in Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARC / Koichi Takada Architects
> 
> 
> Completed in 2018 in Sydney, Australia. Images by Tom Ferguson Photography, Martin Siegner. The building combines old and new, a handcrafted brick podium, and an organic roof feature designed to add more character to the future of Sydney....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archdaily.com


They look like Fendi Ginza in Tokyo


----------



## hkskyline

* Nanjing Road backstreets to regain historic popularity with renewal *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Nov 22, 2022

Shanghai aims to redevelop the backstreets around the Nanjing Road Pedestrian Mall to restore their historical fame as China's "six big roads" over a century ago.

The city government has released a new management rule for the landmark commercial street, which includes an urban renewal plan on the parallel roads, including Jiujiang, Hankou, Fuzhou, Guangdong and Beihai road, developing them into characteristic commercial attractions.

The revamping project will not only restore the popularity of the prosperous "ten-mile Nanjing Road" commercial cluster, but also the east-meet-west Shanghai-style culture that partly originated from the region, the Huangpu District government said on Tuesday.

More : Nanjing Road backstreets to regain historic popularity with renewal


----------



## hkskyline

* Urban renewal in full swing on Yangpu waterfront*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Nov 22, 2022

An urban renewal project on the Huangpu River waterfront in Yangpu District will be launched to open up more riverside areas and better preserve Shanghai's early industrial heritages.

The 10-kilometer-long waterfront area in the middle and northern areas of the Yangpu waterfront will be redeveloped by the end of 2025, featuring parks, service centers and headquarters of high-tech companies, said Guan Yuanfa, president of the Yangpu Waterfront Development Co.

"The new section of the Yangpu waterfront will become a world-class riverside space and a showcase of Shanghai's delicate urban management," Guan told the River and Creek Urban Innovation Forum on Monday, which is part of the World Cities Day events.

More : Urban renewal in full swing on Yangpu waterfront


----------



## hkskyline

*New service stations to open on Nanjing Road Pedestrian Mall *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Nov 23, 2022

A number of new service stations will be set up along the Nanjing Road Pedestrian Mall, to better serve visitors and highlight the revolutionary history of the landmark commercial street.

The service stations, named after China's first 24-hour convenience store Xinghuo, will be set up and operated by the culture, commercial and financial companies based on the road.

Apart from offering tourism information and other convenient services, the stations will also host guided tours and other activities among the visitors, as well as nearby citizens and office workers.

A tour about the revolutionary history of the road, for instance, will be launched soon. Service staffers will take visitors to historic sites, such as the glass radio station on the former Sun Sun Co and the Qiyunge attic on the top of the Wing On.

The radio station was among the first to broadcast the liberation of Shanghai in May 1949. The first national flag of the People's Republic of China, on Nanjing Road was also raised on the roof. Exhibition halls have been set up at the sites to help commemorate the history.

More : New service stations to open on Nanjing Road Pedestrian Mall


----------



## MarciuSky2

*West Bund Financial Hub | 290m | 220m | Prep*

Developer: Hongkong Land Hongkong Land
Architect: KPF 西岸金融城
Heights: https://ghzyj.sh.gov.cn/nw2268/20220919/8bc6fce150474f008631fcb6970dfa10.html 


















By shdvg


----------



## MarciuSky2

*LUMINA 2 Offices / Gensler*


Architects: Gensler
Area : 400000 m²
Year : 2022





















































































































LUMINA 2 Offices / Gensler


Completed in 2022 in Shanghai, China. As part of the second phase of Henderson's Lumina collection in Shanghai, Lumina 2 offers prime office space with ample access to outdoor space. It...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe

*X-mas Market & Lights at Central Arcade (Former **Edward Ezra** Arcade) - 外滩中央 圣诞集市亮灯*
Between Nanjing Road (East) & Jiujiang Road / 南京东路&九江路

Built in the 1930s, the arcade was named after Shanghai-born and based Jewish tycoon *Edward Ezra **(1883 -1921).*
Restoration project of this historical arcade was completed early this year.













*The Historical Zhangyuan (or Chang Garden) Shikumen Redevelopment (Phase I) - 张园石库门改造(一期)*
@ Maoming Road (North) / 茂名北路








As part of the Nanjing Road (West) Shopping Precinct, the newly reopened Zhangyuan (or Chang Garden) is known as "Shanghai's Convent Garden" these days.
Nanjing Road (West) / 南京西路 itself is known as the "Fifth Avenue of China".

















​


----------



## hkskyline

* Construction begins on Metro Line 20, western extension of Line 12 *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Dec 16, 2022

Two more Metro lines in Shanghai are now under construction, according to Shanghai Shentong Metro Group.

The construction of the western portion of the new Metro Line 20 kicked off on Thursday at the Shanghai West Railway Station stop.

The 7.2-kilometer-long section includes seven stops, connecting the Zhenru area in Putuo District and the Daning area in Jing'an District. Among the seven stops, there will be three interchange stations at which commuters can transfer to Lines 1, 7, 15 and 11.

More : Construction begins on Metro Line 20, western extension of Line 12


----------



## little universe

Throwback Thursday as usual...






*Yan'an Road** (Former Avenue Edward VII) Viaduct - 延安路高架*
Located between Former British Concession & Former French Concession, Yan'an Road was then known as *Avenue Edward VII  (愛多亞路)* or *Avenue Foch (福煦路)*.


Avenue Edward VII before the World War II (the Pacific War) - 二战前的爱德华七世大道 (愛多亞路)
The French quarter is on the left side of the photo, the British quarter is on the right side of the photo.








source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Avenue_Edward_VII_(Shanghai).JPG





Avenue Edward VII in 1910s - 1910年代的爱德华七世大道 (愛多亞路)
The French quarter is on the left side of the photo, the British quarter is on the right side of the photo.








Source: Avenue Edward VII | Virtual Shanghai






Shanghai Great World Entertainment Complex at Yan'an Road Built in 1917 - 延安路 上海大世界
Located at Former French quarter, It was known as the "No.1 Entertainment Complex in the Far East (远东第一游乐场)“








by 同舟共济SUN HOME G on 500px




Yan'an Road Viaduct at Night - 延安路高架夜景








by Invictus on 500px








by Invictus on 500px








by Peter Song on 500px




​


----------



## skyscraperFunVi

MarciuSky2 said:


> *West Bund Financial Hub | 290m | 220m | Prep*
> 
> Developer: Hongkong Land Hongkong Land
> Architect: KPF 西岸金融城
> Heights: https://ghzyj.sh.gov.cn/nw2268/20220919/8bc6fce150474f008631fcb6970dfa10.html
> 
> View attachment 4234683
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234684
> 
> By shdvg


The whole project is under construction?


----------



## little universe

skyscraperFunVi said:


> The whole project is under construction?


^^
Yes and it's in here (Xuhui District's Huangpu River riverside) if you are wondering where it is.


----------



## little universe

Throwback Thursday as usual...






*Revamp & New Additions to the **Former Shanghai Italian Club Building** Built in 1925 - 旧上海意大利总会更新改造*
It is now the location of *Shanghai Literary and Art Circles Headquarters (上海市文学艺术界联合会总会 / 上海文联大楼)*

Loacted at Western Part of the Former Shanghai British & American Concession, it was a social club building for Italian expats in Shanghai.
As the leading financial & commercial center of the Far East from late 19th Century to early 20th Century (prior to the WWII / the Pacific War), Shanghai was the most cosmopolitan and most prosperous city in East Asia at the time.
After the communist's takeover of Shanghai in 1949, Hong Kong & Singapore subsequently replaced Shanghai's role in Asia.

There were dozens of foreign expats' social club buildings in Shanghai.
Among them, the most famous ones were:
1. Shanghai British Club Building / 上海英国总会 (@ the Bund, well-preserved and renovated, now part of the Waldorf Astoria Hotel on the Bund / 外滩华尔道夫酒店)
2. Shanghai American Club Building / 上海花旗总会 (@ Fuzhou Road, well-preserved and renovated, today's Shanghai Financial Court Building / 上海金融法院)
3. Shanghai Columbia Country Club Building / 上海哥伦比亚总会 / 上海美国乡村总会 (It was a country club for American expats in Shanghai, well-preserved and renovated)
4. Shanghai French Club Building / 上海法国总会 (@ French Concession, well-preserved and renovated, now part of the Okura Garden Hotel Shanghai / 上海花园饭店)
5. Shanghai German Club Building / 上海德国总会 (@ the Bund, was demolished unfortunately)
6. Shanghai Japanese Club Building / 上海日本总会 (@ Hongkou, was demolished unfortunately)
7. Shanghai Jewish Club Building / 上海犹太人总会 (well-preserved and renovated, now houses Chunlan Group's Shanghai headquarters / 春兰集团上海总部)
*8. Shanghai Italian Club Building / 上海意大利总会 (well-preserved and renovated, now houses Shanghai Literary and Art Circles / 上海文联大楼)*






还原新旧的真实：上海文联大楼保护改造系列工程 / 华建集团历史建筑保护设计院 – 有方


有方，做最好的建筑文化机构。主要业务包括媒体、旅行、空间研究、策划、策展、出版等。邮件：[email protected]




www.archiposition.com



































































































​


----------



## little universe

Throwback Thursday as usual...






*Revamp & New Additions to the Former **Shanghai Italian Club Building** Built in 1925 - 旧上海意大利总会更新改造*
It is now the location of *Shanghai Literary and Art Circles Headquarters (上海市文学艺术界联合会总会 / 上海文联大楼)*

Loacted at Western Part of the Former Shanghai British & American Concession, it was a social club building for Italian expats in Shanghai.
As the leading financial & commercial center of the Far East from late 19th Century to early 20th Century (prior to the WWII / the Pacific War), Shanghai was the most cosmopolitan and most prosperous city in East Asia at the time.
After the communist's takeover of Shanghai in 1949, Hong Kong & Singapore subsequently replaced Shanghai's role in Asia.

There were dozens of foreign expats' social club buildings in Shanghai.
Among them, the most famous ones were:
1. Shanghai British Club Building / 上海英国总会 (@ the Bund, well-preserved and renovated, now part of the Waldorf Astoria Hotel on the Bund / 外滩华尔道夫酒店)
2. Shanghai American Club Building / 上海花旗总会 (@ Fuzhou Road, well-preserved and renovated, today's Shanghai Financial Court Building / 上海金融法院)
3. Shanghai Columbia Country Club Building / 上海哥伦比亚总会 / 上海美国乡村总会 (It was a country club for American expats in Shanghai, well-preserved and renovated)
4. Shanghai French Club Building / 上海法国总会 (@ French Concession, well-preserved and renovated, now part of the Okura Garden Hotel Shanghai / 上海花园饭店)
5. Shanghai German Club Building / 上海德国总会 (@ the Bund, was demolished unfortunately)
6. Shanghai Japanese Club Building / 上海日本总会 (@Hongkou, was demolished unfortunately)
7. Shanghai Jewish Club Building / 上海犹太人总会 (well-preserved and renovated, now houses Chunlan Group's Shanghai headquarters / 春兰集团上海总部)
*8. Shanghai Italian Club Building / 上海意大利总会 (well-preserved and renovated, now houses Shanghai Literary and Art Circles / 上海文联大楼)*






还原新旧的真实：上海文联大楼保护改造系列工程 / 华建集团历史建筑保护设计院 – 有方


有方，做最好的建筑文化机构。主要业务包括媒体、旅行、空间研究、策划、策展、出版等。邮件：[email protected]




www.archiposition.com































































​


----------



## elliot42

I would love to see more sidewalk streetscape photos of the city. Outside of the Bund, I don't get a good sense of how pedestrian friendly (or not) these developments are at ground level, and as a planner that's a thing for me.


----------



## little universe

*2023 Chinese New Year Lantern Festival at Yuyuan Bazaar - 豫园商城 2023春节灯会*
The animal and beasts lanterns were inspired by Chinese Mythology Book Shan Hai Jing (or The Classic of Mountains and Seas / 山海经) written in 400 BC
*







*
by David 初 on 500px
*







*
by David 初 on 500px








by David 初 on 500px
*







*
by David 初 on 500px
*







*
by David 初 on 500px








by David 初 on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px 











​


----------



## little universe

*2023 Chinese New Year Lantern Festival at Yuyuan Bazaar - 豫园商城 2023春节灯会*
The animal and beasts lanterns were inspired by Chinese Mythology Book Shan Hai Jing (or The Classic of Mountains and Seas / 山海经) written in 400 BC














by David 初 on 500px








by David 初 on 500px








by David 初 on 500px








by David 初 on 500px








by David 初 on 500px








by David 初 on 500px








by David 初 on 500px








by Mag1cZh0u on 500px



​


----------



## WesselKornel

shangha


elliot42 said:


> I would love to see more sidewalk streetscape photos of the city. Outside of the Bund, I don't get a good sense of how pedestrian friendly (or not) these developments are at ground level, and as a planner that's a thing for me.


Shanghai has streetview, just not from google but from baidu.

map.baidu.com

have fun


----------



## hkskyline

* How did Shanghai upgrade its "river and creek"? *
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
Jan 8, 2023

Every great city has a great river. London has the Thames and Paris has the Seine. Shanghai has its "river and creek".

Yet the "river and creek" were heavily polluted in the 1980s. Some waterfront areas were the last places citizens wanted to visit.

Today, in sharp contrast, the waterfront has become a popular venue for tourists and citizens.

How did the city do this? Let's explain.

More : How did Shanghai upgrade its river and creek?


----------



## Soriehlam

WesselKornel said:


> shangha
> 
> Shanghai has streetview, just not from google but from baidu.
> 
> map.baidu.com
> 
> have fun


You sir are a prince among men.
We should be grateful for the little things. Thank you very much.


----------

